# The Crazy Insane Purse Thread! (same thread, different title) ;)



## linda~lou

I sent Amazon a e-mail asking if they could tell me who makes it. I'm sure it's not real high on their list of priorities for a response. In the meantime anyone recognize this bag? I want badly!!!!!

OMG, seriously, I LOVE this bag. I am partial to Coach and I was hoping this would compare. Well, I am in awe. I have seen Fossil before, actually have a small one. But this one, the leather is like buttah, it's amazing. And best of all, everything fits, even my iPad!!! I want the black for winter and will pay full price from Zappos, that's how much I love it!!
And it doesn't seem that huge considering how much it holds. The strap can be worn short over your shoulder or long cross body. It's just perfect!!!


----------



## identicaltriplets

Oh wow! That is super cute! I would love more info on the bag too!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Please let us know when you get a response from Amazon.  Very cute bag!!


----------



## meglet

It appears to be a Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip, which oddly is NOT available at Amazon but can be had from eBags in multiple colors. I'm a little worried that I actually recognized that it was probably a Fossil bag when I looked closely. 



Oh, and it's $138, and discounts/coupons can't be applied to it. There are also a couple smaller versions available, search for "Fossil Sutter" to find them.

PS - check your local Macy's, they carry Fossil and often have pretty good sales on them.


----------



## linda~lou

meglet, you are my hero!!!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## brenwinter

I just checked online and Macy's has this bag for $98.00.....

www.macys.com

Brenda


----------



## kimbertay

There are some just like it on EBay....different colors though cheaper.


----------



## meglet

brenwinter said:


> I just checked online and Macy's has this bag for $98.00.....
> 
> www.macys.com
> 
> Brenda


Pretty sure that's the smaller cross-body bag, although it apparently is still large enough to hold a Kindle in it's cover.


----------



## Concrete Queen

meglet said:


> I'm a little worried that I actually recognized that it was probably a Fossil bag when I looked closely.


Haha, you're not alone. My first thought was Fossil, too. I love their bags.


----------



## Patrizia

This post made me laugh.. we are total enablers.. I love that we can come here and someone recognizes this bag! Its one of the many things I love about this board!


----------



## brandy1

I have this bag in purple.  It is a nice bag, but I don't think I would pay full price for it (got it on sale at macys.com for about $75).  In addition to the large outside zip pocket on the front of the purse, there is another of the same size on the back.  I bought the purse assuming my Kindle would fit in the large zip pocket.  I have a K2 with the M-Edge Platform cover.  The width of the pocket is fine, but it is not quite deep enough for my case.  The pocket needs to be about 1/4 inch deeper.  I solved this problem by pulling the stitching out of the bottom of the pocket lining.  So if you are thinking about buying this purse, be aware that your Kindle may not fit in the outside pockets without modifications.


----------



## meglet

brandy1 said:


> I have this bag in purple. It is a nice bag, but I don't think I would pay full price for it (got it on sale at macys.com for about $75). In addition to the large outside zip pocket on the front of the purse, there is another of the same size on the back. I bought the purse assuming my Kindle would fit in the large zip pocket. I have a K2 with the M-Edge Platform cover. The width of the pocket is fine, but it is not quite deep enough for my case. The pocket needs to be about 1/4 inch deeper. I solved this problem by pulling the stitching out of the bottom of the pocket lining. So if you are thinking about buying this purse, be aware that your Kindle may not fit in the outside pockets without modifications.


I don't suppose you have a picture of the purple? I have to admit I'm eyeing it, but the pictures on the web look very pinkish-purple.

With the shorter K3, it's probably about the right size without modifications.


----------



## brandy1

Sorry, I don't have a picture of the purple.  In person, I would call the color plum.  It is not as bright as what is shown in the picture and does not seem pinkish at all.  It is more of a somewhat muted medium purple.  It is an untreated leather, so it also darkens a bit over time.

In case anyone is wondering, I measured the outside pockets and they would accommodate a case up to probably 6"x9" without modification (but it would be a tight fit).  If you pull the stitching out of the bottom of the pocket lining, you could fit a case up to 7"x9" in it.


----------



## laurie_lu

I've seen this bag in person at Macy and Carson's.  Fossil makes quality bags.  The leather on this bag is very soft.


----------



## linda~lou

I got it!  Found one on eBay, brand new, yummy green, $72 with free shipping!  And it's the large one that sells for $138, not the smaller one that sells for $98.  Good deal, huh?  

Should go quite nice with my new graphite Kindle!


----------



## MAGreen

STOP IT! I do not need another bag, I do not need another bag, I do not need another bag, I do not need another bag, I do not need another bag...


----------



## mlewis78

In the Amazon photo, it looks as if the Kindle doesn't really fit into the pocket it's in -- one way to show off the cover since it sticks out.  And this is a K3.


----------



## mlewis78

I like Fossil styles.  I don't have one, but I've browsed in the Fossil store in Times Square (on Broadway).


----------



## Vet

linda~lou said:


> I got it! Found one on eBay, brand new, yummy green, $72 with free shipping! And it's the large one that sells for $138, not the smaller one that sells for $98. Good deal, huh?
> 
> Should go quite nice with my new graphite Kindle!


When you get everything, please let us know how it all fits. Which cover are you planning to get?


----------



## JeanneB

I wonder if the bigger one holds the DX...do any of you have it for the DX?


----------



## DD

Be careful, those of you who are looking for this bag.  There are two sizes in this style.  I found out the skew # of the larger size is ZB2343.  I saw linda's on eBay and it is the larger one but there are a lot there in the smaller size.  Just thought you would want to know.


----------



## linda~lou

> When you get everything, please let us know how it all fits. Which cover are you planning to get?


I'm getting the K3 with the Amazon cover with the light.

Yep, I will let you know with pictures even! Currently I have the K2 with Amazon's cover so if that fits, the K3 should.
I'll take pics of the K2 as well since I'm sure I'll get my bag before the K3!

And yes, my bag is the bigger bag so it should fit, if not in the zip pocket, somewhere in the bag! lol


----------



## Paegan

zappos.com has it in all 8 colors plus free shipping - usually overnight shipping if you get an order in the 1:00 pm.  I adore Zappos.


----------



## Vet

linda~lou said:


> I'm getting the K3 with the Amazon cover with the light.
> 
> Yep, I will let you know with pictures even! Currently I have the K2 with Amazon's cover so if that fits, the K3 should.
> I'll take pics of the K2 as well since I'm sure I'll get my bag before the K3!
> 
> And yes, my bag is the bigger bag so it should fit, if not in the zip pocket, somewhere in the bag! lol


Can't wait to see pics! I like the idea of a leather bag!


----------



## brandy1

I don't have the DX, but I just measured my bag and the main pocket is about 11" x 11".  The DX is listed as being 10.4" x 7.2".  As long as your case isn't too big, it should just fit.


----------



## DD

linda~lou said:


> I'm getting the K3 with the Amazon cover with the light.
> 
> Yep, I will let you know with pictures even! Currently I have the K2 with Amazon's cover so if that fits, the K3 should.
> I'll take pics of the K2 as well since I'm sure I'll get my bag before the K3!
> 
> And yes, my bag is the bigger bag so it should fit, if not in the zip pocket, somewhere in the bag! lol


Oh, I'm so tempted linda~lou. That buyer also has it in yellow. I love having a yellow bag. It just seems to go with everything and we spend the winters in Florida, so I use it year round, not just in summer. You really got a good deal!


----------



## DD

Paegan said:


> zappos.com has it in all 8 colors plus free shipping - usually overnight shipping if you get an order in the 1:00 pm. I adore Zappos.


I love Zappos too, but there are no sales on that bag right now. It's $138.00 at Zappos.


----------



## linda~lou

> Oh, I'm so tempted linda~lou. That buyer also has it in yellow. I love having a yellow bag. It just seems to go with everything and we spend the winters in Florida, so I use it year round, not just in summer. You really got a good deal!


I say go for it, DD, for $72 and free shipping, you can't beat it. Come on, you know you want it!!!


----------



## DD

linda~lou said:


> I say go for it, DD, for $72 and free shipping, you can't beat it. Come on, you know you want it!!!


Nice enabling job, Linda. I bought the one for $72 and free shipping on eBay in yellow. Seriously, though, it really is a great deal and I was looking for a new yellow bag. Almost 1/2 price. Perfect!


----------



## linda~lou

Yea DD!


----------



## CaroleC

I love it!! Good decision, DD.  That looks like a great purse.


----------



## DD

I like that it has those smaller pockets on the outside for my cell phone and other stuff.  I'm always fishing in my purse for my Blackberry when it rings.


----------



## CaroleC

DD said:


> I like that it has those smaller pockets on the outside for my cell phone and other stuff. I'm always fishing in my purse for my Blackberry when it rings.


I really like having an exterior pocket like this for my cell phone, because it means no more fishing through stuff looking for it when it rings. I have a purse (below) that is sort of a "cheap imitation" (don't know the brand, but bought it on sale at an outlet mall for $13, and I think it is smaller and not leather). It has the smaller pockets on the outside, too. I absolutely love them. I keep my cell phone in the small pocket on the left, my keys and wallet in the wider zipper pocket, and nothing but my Kindle in the main part of the purse. You can see my k2i peeking out of the top but it really does fit inside. My DXG doesn't fit in it, and I gave away the k2i, but now that I am getting the k3 I can use this purse again.


----------



## meglet

brandy1 said:


> Sorry, I don't have a picture of the purple. In person, I would call the color plum. It is not as bright as what is shown in the picture and does not seem pinkish at all. It is more of a somewhat muted medium purple. It is an untreated leather, so it also darkens a bit over time.
> 
> In case anyone is wondering, I measured the outside pockets and they would accommodate a case up to probably 6"x9" without modification (but it would be a tight fit). If you pull the stitching out of the bottom of the pocket lining, you could fit a case up to 7"x9" in it.


That actually sounds really pretty.

DD, I LOVE the yellow purse, it's just beautiful. Almost makes me want a yellow purse.

*I do not need a new purse, I do not need a new purse, I do NOT NEED A NEW PURSE!*

Especially since I just bought 2 -one to fit the K2/K3 and one to fit the DX- at Target this weekend. (But since they were less than $20 each, and they are "Kindle bags" not purses, they don't really count, right? Right?)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm so proud of y'all.  Great enabling. I am particularly impressed that it took only 28 minutes for Linda-Lou to get an answer to her question... *wipes tear from eye*

Betsy


----------



## PraiseGod13

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm so proud of y'all.  Great enabling. I am particularly impressed that it took only 28 minutes for Linda-Lou to get an answer to her question... *wipes tear from eye*
> 
> Betsy


You've raised us well.......


----------



## KBoards Admin

meglet said:


> I don't suppose you have a picture of the purple? I have to admit I'm eyeing it, but the pictures on the web look very pinkish-purple.
> 
> With the shorter K3, it's probably about the right size without modifications.


Amazon must have hurried out and made it available when they saw this flurry of enabling going on. 

Here's Amazon's pic of the purple one:



http://www.amazon.com/Fossil-Sutter-Large-Top-Camel/dp/B001H0DXCO%3FSubscriptionId%3D191QQXMKQHK0QVM06SG2%26tag%3Dkbpst-20


----------



## mlewis78

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm so proud of y'all.  Great enabling. I am particularly impressed that it took only 28 minutes for Linda-Lou to get an answer to her question... *wipes tear from eye*
> 
> Betsy


  LOL.


----------



## linda~lou

I forgot to tell you guys, I did get a response from Amazon about two hours after my inquiry. However, they must have totally misinterpreted what I was asking cause their answer seemed to be a stock answer about Kindle covers and how you needed one to protect your Kindle. 

They sent me a link asking 'is this what you're looking for' and the link was to the cover with the light.

I appreciate the prompt response and thanked them but told them that wasn't what I wanted.  

By the time Amazon responded though, I already had my answer from you guys and found one on eBay and you know the rest!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

DD said:


> Be careful, those of you who are looking for this bag. There are two sizes in this style. I found out the skew # of the larger size is ZB2343. I saw linda's on eBay and it is the larger one but there are a lot there in the smaller size. Just thought you would want to know.


Ladies help me out on this..lol. I love this bag and would like to order it but am confused by the ebay listing. I want the large one that retails for 138.00. I looked at the one linda lou bought on ebay for 72.00 and in the description it says its the larger one...but for style listed it says crossbody. If you look at the ones going for 80 some dollars on ebay for style listed it says shoulder bag. So is the one for 72.00 the crossbody or large shoulder? I hope if you ordered it you get the one you want and not the crossbody style.


----------



## DD

@ Kindled Spirit:  I emailed the seller to be sure. I asked her to tell me the skew # on the tag. The $72 one is indeed the large one that retails for $138. I never just trust the seller's description. Sometimes they are confused themselves. This seller only has the green and yellow. There are others who have other colors (love the purple!) But the price is much higher.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Ohhhh Thanks DD  I deffinately didn't want the crossbody style because its not very wide. Thanks again.


----------



## linda~lou

here is a pix of both side by side so you can see the difference. the first is the large and the second is the small. you can tell by the placement of the zipper and the large one is wider where the smaller is flat. (this is the color I got )


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Very pretty green...and DD I like the yellow also. I just can't make up my mind what color I want  I really like the color you ( linda lou ) posted at the beginning of the thread. Do you know if that is considered turquoise?


----------



## Trilby

Baggallini has one that looks pretty much the same.










baggallini Sydney Bagg Silver Hardware


----------



## linda~lou

> Do you know if that is considered turquoise?


The turquoise is hard to find for the price I paid. The only turquoise I found was on Zappos for $138. After finding the green on eBay for $72, I convinced myself I wanted the green. I still covet the turquoise and actually would like one in black for the winter.


----------



## DD

Yes, the one in the Kindle ad is Turquoise. I haven't found a deal on that one. At Macy's, ebags, and Zappos it is $138. One of those places had a lighter Sky Blue color but not a low price. I like he bronze one but that is retail price also. I'm going to keep my eye on it.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Thanks DD and linda lou  It figures the color I want isn't on sale


----------



## cocod2

I saw one in black on ebay
from canada
as i am from canada
it is used but like new
would it fit my white dx kindle.
i have the amazon hinged cover
http://shop.ebay.ca/i.html?rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1&_nkw=black%20fossil%20bags&_dmpt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283


----------



## Cammie

FYI....ebags has a 20% off private sale on all Fossil going on right now:

http://www.ebags.com/product/fossil/sutter-large-top-zip/100515?productid=1289707

They do have the turquoise in stock. I'm not sure what is meant by private sale. They did email me a promo code but then the page opened up to show all the Fossil on sale. If it is a single use promo code and you did not receive the email, feel free to pm and I will give you mine.


----------



## cocod2

well I am looking for a canadian ebayer cause i am tired of paying duty..

i have a fabulous Pallie Bag.. 

I am trying to find a photo of it..


----------



## mlewis78

Can't believe that after reading this thread, I was looking at Fossil's website and then googled the leather flower bags and went on those websites, at 3am.  I didn't buy anything, but I like the flower leather in raspberry or turquoise.  I'm not looking to buy.


----------



## DD

Cammie said:


> FYI....ebags has a 20% off private sale on all Fossil going on right now:
> 
> http://www.ebags.com/product/fossil/sutter-large-top-zip/100515?productid=1289707
> 
> They do have the turquoise in stock. I'm not sure what is meant by private sale. They did email me a promo code but then the page opened up to show all the Fossil on sale. If it is a single use promo code and you did not receive the email, feel free to pm and I will give you mine.


Unfortunately, Fossil is excluded from the additional 20% off.


----------



## krystalspin

I am so impressed by Meglet's feat!  I am not a bag person (not to say I don't have plenty of bags, but I am a $13-outlet person not a Fossil-Macy's person) -- but the yellow one is delightful and my Kindle's summer clothes are yellow (Leisure Jacket and Aspen Leaves)...


----------



## mlewis78

DD said:


> Unfortunately, Fossil is excluded from the additional 20% off.


I'm seeing the Fossil bags on ebags.com as being 20% off. Haven't looked at all of them, however, but the first few pages of them are all 20% off.


----------



## Vet

meglet said:


> *I do not need a new purse, I do not need a new purse, I do NOT NEED A NEW PURSE!*


I keep repeating this to myself. But, I keep coming back to this thread and each time, there're more pictures. Help!


----------



## linda~lou

> I saw one in black on ebay
> from canada
> as i am from canada
> it is used but like new
> would it fit my white dx kindle.
> i have the amazon hinged cover


be careful, the Sutter bag listed in your link is the smaller bag and not the original one I first posted that was on the Amazon ad. The smaller one would probably fit the Kindle but not much else. It depends on what you want the bag for. Me, I want to use it all the time even (gasp) when I'm not carrying my Kindle!


----------



## DD

mlewis78 said:


> I'm seeing the Fossil bags on ebags.com as being 20% off. Haven't looked at all of them, however, but the first few pages of them are all 20% off.


I put one in my cart and went as far as checkout. It didn't take the additional 20% off. Gave free shipping though. Offer says "some restrictions" and Fossil in in the list of restricted brands.

I just saw that Cammie mentions a promotional code. I didn't have that. Maybe that's why.


----------



## cocod2

Thank you Linda Lou
I was just looking
I like my Pallie bag
and I have a Roots looks like a feed bag
and my kindle fits in there


----------



## mlewis78

DD said:


> I put one in my cart and went as far as checkout. It didn't take the additional 20% off. Gave free shipping though. Offer says "some restrictions" and Fossil in in the list of restricted brands.
> 
> I just saw that Cammie mentions a promotional code. I didn't have that. Maybe that's why.


I didn't put one in the cart. I only noticed that the prices had the 20% off for each one. I'm sorry to hear that it is misleading.


----------



## Seamonkey

I found a 15% promo for ebags but, as mentioned above, Fossil was one of a long list of exclusions.

I didn't see the turquoise color at the Macy's website.


----------



## hudsonam

Ok, now I'm coveting the green one on ebay. But I have to wait for another ebay seller to refund my money from a bag I returned because of a defect.  

ETA: I am now drooling over the Carla Mancini bags on www.hautelook.com. Even at 60% off they are well over $200+. But SOOO gorgeous.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

linda~lou said:


> OMG, seriously, I LOVE this bag. I am partial to Coach and I was hoping this would compare. Well, I am in awe. I have seen Fossil before, actually have a small one. But this one, the leather is like buttah, it's amazing. And best of all, everything fits, even my iPad!!! I want the black for winter and will pay full price from Zappos, that's how much I love it!!
> And it doesn't seem that huge considering how much it holds. The strap can be worn short over your shoulder or long cross body. It's just perfect!!!


linda lou congrats! That is a beautiful bag. I ended up going to my local Belk because I wanted to see the bags in person. They didn't have any in that style but I found the flower embossed leather Sasha in Raspberry on sale so I got it. This is my first Fossil bag and it is a beauty. Very nice soft leather. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## cocod2

that is gorgeous..wow.. love it...
i want a black one
would it fit my kindle dx  .....
do i need another bag

may i have the link so i could go see it

wow

do i need another bag ...not lol

wonder if i could get in canada

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cocod2

here is the sight for zappos canada
http://canada.zappos.com/n/solr.cgi?q=fossil+bags
i see this
but no black
http://canada.zappos.com/n/p/p/7362129/c/711.html
I am looking here for the bag
do u see it in black

do i need another bag lol


----------



## cocod2

saw this on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360285557616&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> It seems like you have caused me problems in the past and you're at it again.  I love the Carla Mancini Black Mini Clutch. Who needs Neo when I have you...lol.
> 
> Thanks for the link.


Hee hee hee... That's a great site for bag stalking. 

And now thanks to the OP and your real life pics, I definitely want that bag. *sigh*


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Got it! See how weak I am? A girl can always use another cute clutch, right?


Nice, congratulations!!!! Now you just need a K3 as the K2 will never fit in that beauty ...


----------



## linda~lou

Well, I just got back from Macy's. Got the black one. Paid full price. I.Don't.Care. I wanted, not needed, but wanted....now must stop...... 



> linda lou congrats! That is a beautiful bag. I ended up going to my local Belk because I wanted to see the bags in person. They didn't have any in that style but I found the flower embossed leather Sasha in Raspberry on sale so I got it. This is my first Fossil bag and it is a beauty. Very nice soft leather. Enjoy your new bag.


Thanks KS, I love your bag!! Very unique!!!! You enjoy your bag, too. Glad I could be of help!!!


----------



## hudsonam

linda~lou said:


> Well, I just got back from Macy's. Got the black one. Paid full price. I.Don't.Care. I wanted, not needed, but wanted....now must stop......


Do you find the bag very floppy? I don't dig very floppy bags. LOL that you got the black one on the same day you got the green one. 

Cobbie, love it!


----------



## Pushka

cocod2 said:


> saw this on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360285557616&_trksid=p2759.l1259


Fess up. Who bought it?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

linda~lou said:


> Well, I just got back from Macy's. Got the black one. Paid full price. I.Don't.Care. I wanted, not needed, but wanted....now must stop......
> 
> Thanks KS, I love your bag!! Very unique!!!! You enjoy your bag, too. Glad I could be of help!!!


OMG u kidding me ...Macy's has that bag?! I didn't even go there..lol. Well, looks like I might be going back out again tomorrow.


----------



## linda~lou

> Do you find the bag very floppy? I don't dig very floppy bags.


It's kinda floppy and actually I don't like floppy bags either, however the outside pockets make it seem 'less floppy' and with the Kindle and iPad, it's not floppy at all.

When I went shopping today for the black one  I gave the green one a test run. Very easy to find stuff while hanging on my shoulder, hung over my shoulder well and stayed on. The top does flop over when it's just sitting on my table but as I said, the outside pockets make it seem firm so it does stand upright. When you are carrying it, it does not cave in like some floppy bags do and it's very easy to access anything inside.

my review gives it a two thumbs up!!! 

eta: KS you are cracking me up. Yes, my Macy's had a bunch of them, black and camel only though.


----------



## mlewis78

Love these bags, but I'm so hooked on Vera for now and usually find that leather bags are heavy for me.  I have two beautiful Piel leather bags that I've hardly used.  Bought them three years ago and used one for a vacation trip.

I am enjoying this thread.


----------



## DD

linda~lou said:


> I sent Amazon a e-mail asking if they could tell me who makes it. I'm sure it's not real high on their list of priorities for a response. In the meantime anyone recognize this bag? I want badly!!!!!
> 
> OMG, seriously, I LOVE this bag. I am partial to Coach and I was hoping this would compare. Well, I am in awe. I have seen Fossil before, actually have a small one. But this one, the leather is like buttah, it's amazing. And best of all, everything fits, even my iPad!!! I want the black for winter and will pay full price from Zappos, that's how much I love it!!
> And it doesn't seem that huge considering how much it holds. The strap can be worn short over your shoulder or long cross body. It's just perfect!!!


Linda, it's gorgeous. The leather looks very soft. You got it really quickly! I bought from the same seller. I'm on a weeklong vacation. Mine might be sitting by my front door. I have a good neighbor who will bring it in. Did she send it USPS? If that's the case, I have the mail on hold. So that will be OK. Can't wait to see my yellow one!


----------



## linda~lou

> Did she send it USPS?


yep, super fast shipping and seller sent me a tracking number so I knew exactly when it was going to be delivered. Only issue was it was in a thick envelope and not even a USPS priority box. Little surprised at that, but the bag was in perfect brand new condition. You will love your yellow, be sure to post pix and have fun on your vacation!!!


----------



## Pushka

That is a beautiful bag.  

Ever since I left Uni I have drooled for a soft leather bag as one of my work mates had one in navy blue and I loved it, but couldnt afford one.  Plus, the leather in Australia is just not that great, and once I could afford one, I never found one that I could describe as "buttery".
This bag costs $199 in Australia from the Fossil store here, which is about $180 US!  It would cost less to buy them from the US store and ship it here.  But they do have the Turquoise available.

Anyway, I looked on US ebay and, well, um, I am now waiting for a purple one......you gals are dreadful.


----------



## Cammie

Not that I support, encourage or enable this sort of thing 

But, there are 4 of these on eBay now priced between $72 and $75 shipped:

http://cgi.ebay.com/FOSSIL-Sutter-Large-Top-Zip-Medium-Green-NWT-/110569098643?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

http://cgi.ebay.com/FOSSIL-Sutter-Large-Top-Zip-Medium-Yellow-NWT-/110566676513?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

http://cgi.ebay.com/FOSSIL-SUTTER-Leather-Bag-Yellow-Handbag-138-NWT-/120603479448?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

http://cgi.ebay.com/FOSSIL-SUTTER-Leather-Bag-Green-Handbag-138-NWT-/120603480523?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

The medium in the top two is referring to color not size. There are a few more in a couple of different colors but priced below $90.

I particularly like this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-FOSSIL-SUTTER-LG-TOP-ZIP-LEATHER-HANDBAG-WHITE-/280532942703?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## luvmy4brats

*** STOP IT ALREADY *** 

As I run off to drool over the yellow one some more......


----------



## hudsonam

luvmy4brats said:


> *** STOP IT ALREADY ***
> 
> As I run off to drool over the yellow one some more......


Yes, I am starting to cave too. I like the green a lot, but ideally I'd like it in black or brown. I wonder if our Fossil outlet has these...


----------



## meglet

luvmy4brats said:


> *** STOP IT ALREADY ***
> 
> As I run off to drool over the yellow one some more......


No kidding! I stopped myself from clicking "Checkout Now" for the Plum one on three different online stores tonight! I'm leaving now before any of y'all can force me to buy it.

I never would have tracked it down if I'd known what I was getting in to.


----------



## linda~lou

Regarding those eBay links posted above, the first two are from my seller, just like my bag. However the bottom two are different. Notice the short handle plus the long one?  Mine doesn't have the short handles. Plus I think the bottom two bags are smaller. The zipper is closer to the top which makes me think it's smaller.

Still cute bags, though.

The very bottom bag in white is like mine!  

Bid away, ladies!


----------



## Cammie

linda~lou said:


> Regarding those eBay links posted above, the first two are from my seller, just like my bag. However the bottom two are different. Notice the short handle plus the long one? Mine doesn't have the short handles. Plus I think the bottom two bags are smaller. The zipper is closer to the top which makes me think it's smaller.
> 
> Still cute bags, though.
> 
> The very bottom bag in white is like mine!
> 
> Bid away, ladies!


Good catch on that....think I was going by a quick look and the $138 retail price. I'm still trying to resist the turquoise one from ebags.


----------



## linda~lou

Yea, thanks a lot, meglet, this is all your fault! 

But I am forever grateful!  I'll think of you every time I look at my bag!


----------



## DD

linda~lou said:


> Regarding those eBay links posted above, the first two are from my seller, just like my bag. However the bottom two are different. Notice the short handle plus the long one? Mine doesn't have the short handles. Plus I think the bottom two bags are smaller. The zipper is closer to the top which makes me think it's smaller.
> 
> Still cute bags, though.
> 
> The very bottom bag in white is like mine!
> 
> Bid away, ladies!


I noticed the bottom two have 'Fossil' in the titles but farther down the page where it says "brand name", it says 'Tahari'. That's strange.


----------



## sherylb

This is so funny! I looked at the bag in the orig post and thought "WOW, what a great bag!" then it dawned on me I ALREADY HAVE THIS BAG! 
Check this out: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,715.msg61196.html#msg61196

I switched it out last summer for something lighter in weight when I went on a trip and never switched back. I just dragged it out of my closet and fell in love with it all over again. Worth noting though, it is a heavy bag without anything in it.


----------



## DD

OK, I found out the one with the short handle and long shoulder strap is called the Sutter Satchel.  It is smaller than the Sutter Large Top-zip, but it does retail for $138.  Right now it is on sale at Zappos for $110.


----------



## Cammie

DD said:


> OK, I found out the one with the short handle and long shoulder strap is called the Sutter Satchel. It is smaller than the Sutter Large Top-zip, but it does retail for $138. Right now it is on sale at Zappos for $110.


Hmm....I like the option of short straps. For some reason, I feel I need about 10-15 lbs of stuff with me everyday. It's too much on my shoulders at times. No, no no! I am resisting.


----------



## linda~lou

Too funny, Sheryl, another thread about the very same bag.  And even funnier, you forgot you had one. That sounds like something I'd do.


----------



## linda~lou

Cammie, the one with the short straps is 13 wide and only 9 tall. The other one like mine is 13 and 12 inches tall.

Just wanted to make sure if you got one, it was tall enough. Looks they're both 3 inches deep.


----------



## corkyb

I bought it in red from ebags with Cammie's coupon.  I love red!  Can't wait to get it.
Paula


----------



## Boston

I love bags with pockets..and will have to consider this one.

A couple of weeks ago, I bought this DKNY at Macys on sale for $98. I wasn't sure if I liked all of the outside bulky compartments but now that I've been using it, I LOVE it...holds everything organized and easy to find.

The large outside compartment holds my wallet. The small top compartment holds my sunglasses and the zipped wall compartment near the top holds my Sony PRS-505 perfectly (not tall enough for a K1 or K2). Plus there is a key hook on the inside and lots of inside pockets (one that my work id fits perfectly in). It works so well for me, that I was tempted to go back and get it in black..but that takes the fun away from shopping for a new bag.










more views here

http://www.zappos.com/multiview/7656486/422

(I removed the crossbody stap because I prefer how it hangs as a shoulder bag.)


----------



## planet_janet

Ugh, you guys are killing me! I am a total bag


Spoiler



whore


 and I am always on the lookout for a cute new one. I have actually been looking for a bigger bag to take on vacation later this month. My youngest is beyond the stage of me needing to carry a diaper bag, but I still do need to tote things for her. The large zip-top bag looks like it would be perfect for my needs (in turquoise)!


----------



## Cammie

linda~lou said:


> Cammie, the one with the short straps is 13 wide and only 9 tall. The other one like mine is 13 and 12 inches tall.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure if you got one, it was tall enough. Looks they're both 3 inches deep.


Thanks for the info. I see a zipper section in the main compartment of the bag. Are there additional pockets in the main section of the bag?


----------



## linda~lou

> Thanks for the info. I see a zipper section in the main compartment of the bag. Are there additional pockets in the main section of the bag?


Yes, Cammie, there is a huge outside pocket on the other side of the bag and in the inside there is a large zipper pocket on one side and 2 open slip pockets on the other side. The large outside zipper pocket on the backside could fit my iPad (w/o a cover).


----------



## Cammie

linda~lou said:


> Thanks for the info. I see a zipper section in the main compartment of the bag. Are there additional pockets in the main section of the bag?
> 
> Yes, Cammie, there is a huge outside pocket on the other side of the bag and in the inside there is a large zipper pocket on one side and 2 open slip pockets on the other side. The large outside zipper pocket on the backside could fit my iPad (w/o a cover).


You sold me! While I love the look of unstructured bags...bucket, hobo, etc, I dislike wading through of sea of stuff to find what I need in my my 10-15 pounds of stuff. This bag is sort of a combination of structured and non-structured. I'm just waffling on the color now. They are all pretty.


----------



## identicaltriplets

Wow, glad you got it and that's it working so well. It is beautiful!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I just discovered that the mall in the city where I'm from has a Fossil store  I'm going home next week to visit my mom so...looks like I'm doomed


----------



## Samantha

I really like this bag too. And I do need a new purse (really I do!  ) I'm very picky about my purses tho which is why I'm still using the one I have. I want enough room for stuff.  And I hate those short shoulder straps. I like the longer ones. I also like the option of being able to have the strap cross body. 

hmmm. Too bad the shopping up here sucks.


----------



## Mandy

Eeep! _Why_ did I walk into this thread? A K3 on order, and now this bag...my husband's gonna kill me.


----------



## hudsonam

So, I went to the Fossil outlet today and they had the bag in black pebbled leather, and some with designs embossed into the leather, but they didn't feel as buttery soft as I thought they would. I'm glad I went to see it before buying one, because it wasn't my favorite one there. Now, my FAVORITE one there was the Liberty Satchel, but it was $100 and I didn't want to spend that much. So I figured, "Oh, I'll definitely be able to find it online a little cheaper," but I can't find it ANYWHERE!!!   If anyone can find it for me, I'll be so grateful!


----------



## corkyb

Is this it?
http://www.polyvore.com/fossil_liberty_satchel_handbag/thing?id=15708223

Considerable more expensive though
Paula


----------



## Vet

hudsonam said:


> So, I went to the Fossil outlet today and they had the bag in black pebbled leather, and some with designs embossed into the leather, but they didn't feel as buttery soft as I thought they would. I'm glad I went to see it before buying one, because it wasn't my favorite one there. Now, my FAVORITE one there was the Liberty Satchel, but it was $100 and I didn't want to spend that much. So I figured, "Oh, I'll definitely be able to find it online a little cheaper," but I can't find it ANYWHERE!!!  If anyone can find it for me, I'll be so grateful!


Linda's bag looks so soft in the pictures. I guess the pebbled leather makes it feel a little stiffer.


----------



## hudsonam

corkyb said:


> Is this it?
> http://www.polyvore.com/fossil_liberty_satchel_handbag/thing?id=15708223
> 
> Considerable more expensive though
> Paula


That's the one, but it's not even in stock anymore. They had it in a deep magenta that I loved, which surprised me. I think they had it in peacock too, but it was way up high and I couldn't reach it.


----------



## Karma Kindle

I was in Marshall's this evening and they had a great Fossil bag with a shape perfect for the Kindle -- including a separate Kindle pocket... the bags were a lovely Paprika color and a whopping... $29.


Check out Marshall's and TJ Maxx before you rush to buy full price.


----------



## Trilby

Fossil Cooper Double Pocket Crossbody $118 at Amazon


----------



## Boston

I went to Macy's and they only had the larger version in tan and brown ($138 less 20% coupon).  They had the smaller bag in a variety of colors marked down to $72 less 20% if you have a coupon).  

I fell in love with another (non-Fossil) bag in buttery soft leather with lots of outside pockets, but it was $160 on clearance...but I behaved and passed....for now


----------



## DD

Trilby said:


> Fossil Cooper Double Pocket Crossbody $118 at Amazon


This is the smaller style. It is $98 at Zappos. Im not sure if the separate pocket will fit the Kindle. The larger style is called the Sutter Large Top Zip.


----------



## julip

What a fun thread! I love and collect handbags.  I found this one today, and it too is really buttery and wonderful. It is the Fossil Hanover Crossbody. It fits my iPad (in leather cover) in the main compartment (and not much else really, but I could use it) and a K2 Oberon cover in the front flap pocket. It was like it was made for it! The cover peeks out, but the flap easily closes. The K3 should fit perfectly in this pocket. The other side features a nice slip pocket for my iPhone, which is in front of a zipped wallet organization compartment. The main interior has 2 slip pockets and 1 zip pocket.

Here it is on Zappos:
http://www.zappos.com/hanover-crossbody


----------



## Karma Kindle

julip said:


> I found this one today, and it too is really buttery and wonderful. It is the Fossil Hanover Crossbody.


This is the same one that was at Marshall's for $29 -- it's a very nice sized bag.


----------



## pattyaz

I can't take it anymore....I ordered the turquoise sutter top zip from ebags. I just adore that color!! I can't wait to receive it. You guys are great at enabling !


----------



## Neo

hudsonam said:


> That's the one, but it's not even in stock anymore. They had it in a deep magenta that I loved, which surprised me. I think they had it in peacock too, but it was way up high and I couldn't reach it.


Oh Hudsonam, I'm so with you on that one, it's absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! How did you have the strength to walk away?? My new hero!


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> Oh Hudsonam, I'm so with you on that one, it's absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! How did you have the strength to walk away?? My new hero!


LOL! I did, but I can't get it out of my head so I think I'm going back tomorrow.  I hope it's still there.


----------



## Neo

hudsonam said:


> LOL! I did, but I can't get it out of my head so I think I'm going back tomorrow.  I hope it's still there.


That's the spirit!!!! At least now you know you REALLY want it and it's not just a fad ! Keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's still there waiting for you!!!!!!!!!!! Which one are you going with? The Magenta or Peacock? I haven't even seen either, but my guts scream Magenta for some weird reason 

Oh, and please post pics when you come back with it


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> That's the spirit!!!! At least now you know you REALLY want it and it's not just a fad ! Keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's still there waiting for you!!!!!!!!!!! Which one are you going with? The Magenta or Peacock? I haven't even seen either, but my guts scream Magenta for some weird reason
> 
> Oh, and please post pics when you come back with it


Thank you!  I'll definitely post pics. I think I'll go with the pink. It's a really pretty shade.


----------



## Kindlekelly

I was in Macy's today and they have the fossil large sutter top zip in turquoise on sale for $82.00(40% off) plus I used a $20 off coupon. Only the turquoise was on sale. The Macy's was in Albany, NY. I hope this will help somebody to find 1 at their Macy's.


----------



## linda~lou

Kindlekelly said:


> I was in Macy's today and they have the fossil large sutter top zip in turquoise on sale for $82.00(40% off) plus I used a $20 off coupon. Only the turquoise was on sale. The Macy's was in Albany, NY. I hope this will help somebody to find 1 at their Macy's.


Wow Kelly, you scored on that! I still covet the turquoise, but since I now have two, I must stop!

I'm absolutely in love with this bag, hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## linda~lou

pattyaz said:


> I can't take it anymore....I ordered the turquoise sutter top zip from ebags. I just adore that color!! I can't wait to receive it. You guys are great at enabling !


Patty, I just went back and read your post. You got the turquoise, too! You will love it. Be sure to post pix when you get it!


----------



## corkyb

Kindlekelly said:


> I was in Macy's today and they have the fossil large sutter top zip in turquoise on sale for $82.00(40% off) plus I used a $20 off coupon. Only the turquoise was on sale. The Macy's was in Albany, NY. I hope this will help somebody to find 1 at their Macy's.


Kindlekelly, you must have beat me to it as I did not see that bag. Are you from Albany? I live in Delmar. Someone else on here is from around here. Maybe we should do a kindle get together. I saw the bag I ordered (the main bag this thread is about) at Macy's today but it wasn't as soft as I thought it would be. I ordered red, but don't know if i will keep it or not. I saw a beautiful buttery black Fossil bag with that phone slot in the back. It was $168 less marked down to $126. I thought I could use the 20% off coupon but I don't have a Macy's card so I could not. Sadly, I put the bag back. 
Paula


----------



## clawdia

Paula - you're saying that Fossil top zip large bag in this thread isn't really a soft buttery kind of leather? I was just about convinced I had to have one, but if it isn't really soft I'll be changing my mind! I like the softest leather possible in a bag and I don't buy many bags, so I'm really careful about what I do buy.


----------



## Kindlekelly

Paula, I'm originally from Clifton Park, but now live 2 hours south in Orange Co. I was here visiting family. I was at Macy's because my daughter wanted to get a messenger bag for school, and when I saw the bag, it was too good a deal to pass up. Even though I have my Borsa Bella travel bag for my IPad and Kindle2, I wanted an everyday kind of purse that would hold my kindle 2 or 3 in it. The color is beautiful.


----------



## pattyaz

Just a heads up - I was in my local Fossil store today wanting to see the Sutter large top zip (I already ordered one and am impatient to see it) and they told me they just shipped all of these bags to the outlet.  It looks like the regular Fossil stores are not going to carry this bag anymore.  I am not sure what this means as far as other vendors......


----------



## corkyb

Kindlekelly said:


> Paula, I'm originally from Clifton Park, but now live 2 hours south in Orange Co. I was here visiting family. I was at Macy's because my daughter wanted to get a messenger bag for school, and when I saw the bag, it was too good a deal to pass up. Even though I have my Borsa Bella travel bag for my IPad and Kindle2, I wanted an everyday kind of purse that would hold my kindle 2 or 3 in it. The color is beautiful.


Kelly,
Well we could still do a kindle get together if you were up for it. I think there are 1 or 2 more people on here from the Albany area, but I can't remember which thread I saw them on and asked them if they were interested. I never saw them again. Your ipad fits in a borsabella travel bag? I don't think mine would unless it is specially made for the ipad?
Paula


----------



## corkyb

clawdia said:


> Paula - you're saying that Fossil top zip large bag in this thread isn't really a soft buttery kind of leather? I was just about convinced I had to have one, but if it isn't really soft I'll be changing my mind! I like the softest leather possible in a bag and I don't buy many bags, so I'm really careful about what I do buy.


I guess it's all in the eye of the beholder. It's very soft, but not as soft as the one I almost bought. The large Sutter is kind of pebbled and the other one was smoother leather and really soft. The zippers on both bags felt a little sharp to me. 
I have a red one in the mail though so will let you know what i think when I get it.


----------



## Cammie

This thread has spurred me to action!  Tomorrow I am going to the Fossil, Dooney and Coach outlet stores.  There's a Coach organizer purse I got there last time that I now want in different colors.  I also want to check out the Fossil purses.  I do have a green Sutter on it's way from the same eBay vendor Linda used....I'm looking forward to receiving that bag.


----------



## julip

Ha! I also have a Sutter on the way from the same ebay seller - she must be wondering what prompted those quick sales this week!   Linda, I meant to say earlier thank you for starting this thread! I had taken notice of that purse on the amazon page, but I hadn't pursued it, so thank you for getting that ball rolling.  

Karma Kindle - thanks for the heads up on the paprika in Marshalls. I didn't see any Fossil bags at one of my local ones recently, but now I'm going to be on the lookout, and will check on TJ Maxx too. What a great price for it!

Patty - thanks for the alert on the Sutters being sent to the outlets. I had just called my local outlet yesterday about the Sutter, and they didn't have any, but she said she'd call if they had any come in. Hopefully I'll be paying a visit to them soon, and I hope there is a turquoise in the bunch! 

Hudsonam - good luck on your bag - it is a great looking one! It sounds like it was meant to be if you can't get it out of your head.  I've had that same type of conflict standing in the middle of the handbag dept/store.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm seriously lusting after this bag still. I think I'm going to drag myself down to the mall tomorrow and see if I can find it at Macy's. Not that I can get it right now, but I can at least see if it will work for me.


----------



## MAGreen

I had talked myself into not needing another bag, and yet I kept returning to this thread...and now I am stalking my exchanges to see if they get the Sutter in. We get a lot of Fossil bags here and I always grab one when they have them on clearance!


----------



## Kindlekelly

Hi Paula, yes, a get together when I'm in town sounds great. I have the iPad travel bag from Borsa Bella, and it fits my iPad and kindle2 both with m-edge covers on them very nicely. As far as the fossil sutter bag goes, the color is like no other purse I have and to me it feels great on my shoulder. My mom saw it and she now wants one. Lol


----------



## Vet

Does anyone know the outlet price on the large Sutter?


----------



## hudsonam

Vet said:


> Does anyone know the outlet price on the large Sutter?


Mine had the black one for $70. The ones with the designs embossed on them were more - maybe $100 or $110?


----------



## Vet

hudsonam said:


> Mine had the black one for $70. The ones with the designs embossed on them were more - maybe $100 or $110?


Thanks, I always buy black bags! I know, boring.


----------



## hudsonam

Vet said:


> Thanks, I always buy black bags! I know, boring.


Me too.


----------



## Trilby

I just got an email from Nordstrom's with the Fossil bag marked down (the smaller sutter bag) and in Turquoise $64.90


----------



## KBoards Admin

My daughter works at Fossil in Highland Mall in Hollywood, and she enjoyed me telling her about this thread. (Sorry, no discounts available from employees!!!)


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

I also ordered the same bag as Linda, on the same day and by the same Ebay seller.  That seller must have a ton of those bags.  I also need to check on the Fossil outlet store.  The green is pretty but wouldn't have been my first choice but I actually can use it for all the seasons.

I have a BMak Red crossbody bag that I don't like nearly as much as this one and I paid much more for it also.


----------



## linda~lou

Oh my, I really started something, didn't I?  I think Fossil should give me a free bag for all the promoting!!!

Ladies, anyone that got this bag will love it, I'm sure.  I have only used Coach for years and I must say, that none of their leather is as soft and buttery as this one.  I agree with someone that said the pebbled one is not as soft.  I do have a small swing Fossil that is pebbled and the softness is not the same as the smooth one.

As soon as I typed large, I was going to warn everyone again that there is a sizable difference between the $138 large and the smaller one that retails for $98 and to make sure the size they get is the one they want.......and it got me thinking......the large Sutter is well, large.  Do I need a small one for quick trips to Panera when all I bring is my wallet and Kindle??

Off to visit eBay in search for a deal on the small one..........I may get my turquoise after all.  

Oh and Aspen, even though green wasn't my first choice either, I have grown to love it. It's really a great color for the fall.


----------



## Cammie

Vet said:


> Does anyone know the outlet price on the large Sutter?


I'm taking off in another hour or so. I'm in SoCal. If I see the large Sutter I will post the price from my smartphone.


----------



## corkyb

Kindlekelly said:


> Hi Paula, yes, a get together when I'm in town sounds great. I have the iPad travel bag from Borsa Bella, and it fits my iPad and kindle2 both with m-edge covers on them very nicely. As far as the fossil sutter bag goes, the color is like no other purse I have and to me it feels great on my shoulder. My mom saw it and she now wants one. Lol


Kelly,
Did you get the last one? Was it hanging or on one of the tables?


----------



## linda~lou

Oh you guys, I need to quit enabling myself!!!!  I just went to eBay and found the small Sutter in the coveted turquoise, it was BIN for $65.  My finger started twitching and before I knew it I hit buy!!!!!

So now I have 3 of these bags.

Good thing I'm single and don't have to answer to anyone but my credit union!!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Well I made my rounds today on the hunt for this bag. No luck at TJ Maxx. Macys had the camel, brown and black. So at least I got to see it in person. I loved it  I thought the leather was very soft. Then went to the PX. They had black, brown, camel, red and purple. The purple one was 110.00 and very pretty. I started to get it but I already have a purple leather Dooney so I passed. Not giving up on the Turquoise yet. If nothing else I guess I can order it from Zappos or ebags. Yes linda lou you certainly did start something   But I thank you because I never would have known about this bag otherwise.


----------



## hudsonam

Kindled Spirit said:


> Well I made my rounds today on the hunt for this bag. No luck at TJ Maxx. Macys had the camel, brown and black. So at least I got to see it in person. I loved it  I thought the leather was very soft. Then went to the PX. They had black, brown, camel, red and purple. The purple one was 110.00 and very pretty. I started to get it but I already have a purple leather Dooney so I passed. Not giving up on the Turquoise yet. If nothing else I guess I can order it from Zappos or ebags. Yes linda lou you certainly did start something   But I thank you because I never would have known about this bag otherwise.


I'm glad you made your rounds, because that's what I was planning to do today too!  I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Kindlekelly

corkyb said:


> Kelly,
> Did you get the last one? Was it hanging or on one of the tables?


It was on the tables and there was another one, but it had a noticeable spot on the front of it.


----------



## Vet

Cammie said:


> I'm taking off in another hour or so. I'm in SoCal. If I see the large Sutter I will post the price from my smartphone.


Great! Can't wait to hear.


----------



## hudsonam

Well I went to TJ Maxx, Ross and DSW, but no Fossil. I was really impressed by the B. Makowsky bags, but they were pretty pricey, and Tignanello bags are very similar to Fossil, but none of them really called to me. So I went to Macy's and checked out a few, but didn't get anything. I decided not to hit the outlets because I didn't want to get stuck in shore traffic coming home. What I really want is a bag with a shoulder strap and a crossbody strap. That's what I liked about the Liberty bag. Coach had a LOT like that, so it must be a new trend, but there's no way I'm spending full price for a Coach. They had one or two like that at the outlet, so I may go back there too. 

I like crossbody bags a lot, and I use my Overland Donner all the time, but it's very casual. The only thing I don't like about them is that the strap cuts across my body in a way that it emphazies my belly from one side.  I know, I'm weird. LOL.


----------



## Neo

Aaaargh, Hudsonam, you are just not good for me  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When you started talking about Coach crossbody bags, I got the brilliant idea to look for a picture of my own Coach crossbody to share with you. I bought it over a year ago, and while I don't use it every day, I do keep coming back to it all the time. It's black and buttery soft leather, with two different straps: one to wear it crossbody, and one to wear it over the shoulder. It definitely is my work/travel bag, as it easily adjusts from classy travel messenger type bag to over the shoulder purse that is perfect for any professional setting/meetings.

Anyway, I - of course! - did not find my bag anywhere to enable you, but looking around the Coach website, I "stumbled" across the black Madison Embossed Exotic Maggie which looks simply perfect  ! So guess what I'm doing tomorrow after work Going to the Coach store to check it out  !!!

Shoot me, and please keep your fingers crossed for me that it's either not the right size, or shape, or that it's super shiny leather (not in love with shiny leather) - but I LOVE the crock print, the organization inside with the 3 pockets, and it even looks big enough to carry an eventual DX (haven't caved on that one yet) and everything else a girl needs without being huge (the price, however, is unfortunately huge  !)... I can already picture a Graphite DX in a black dragon Oberon... Aaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Oh and never mind that my new K3 Graphite 3G+Wifi is already pre-ordered for first wave delivery...

HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> ^^^ Yeah, right...like we're going to help you....you...you...you enabler you.


LOL, pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!!!!!!! Seriously, this is so not reasonable!!!!! But I do have something for purses (haven't bought a new one in a while now too - at least 8 months!!!), for crock, for black, for purses with 2 handles, and I have just sent back you know what to you know who, so feeling very crock-less right now 

I think I'm already doomed ...


----------



## corkyb

Don't tell me you sent your k2 cover back?


----------



## pattyaz

I did my part and checked out my local Macy's today....  I found one green large Sutter bag marked down 40% (so approximately $82).  It was beautiful and super soft and I had to restrain myself from buying it.  I am expecting the turquoise one in the mail this week - so I must wait!!!  My Macy's also carries the black and camel colors - they did not seem to be on sale.


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> LOL, pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!!!!!!! Seriously, this is so not reasonable!!!!! But I do have something for purses (haven't bought a new one in a while now too - at least 8 months!!!), for crock, for black, for purses with 2 handles, and I have just sent back you know what to you know who, so feeling very crock-less right now
> 
> I think I'm already doomed ...


When I think about the price of a new, non-outlet Coach bag, I think of certain things around the house I need that cost that much. For instance, we just got a "new" car and we now need a new bike rack. Well, they cost around what a new Coach bag costs. When I think of it that way, it seems outrageous to spend that much on a purse. Then again, spending $100 or $150 is outrageous to some people too, but that I can live with.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Don't tell me you sent your k2 cover back?


Yes I did, but only temporarily: the person who made it for me is kind enough to re-work it to adjust it to the K3 size, which is super nice as I wouldn't want any other cover anyway, but accordingly I am cover-less until the end of the month, and feeling VERY naked (almost as naked as my K2!!!!!) 

But it's all good in the long run, except for this purse thread and hudsonam's pointing me to the Coach bags and my new obsession, sigh... The only thing that saved me right now, is that I saw the purse on-line at 6:03 pm - the store closed at 6:00 pm, so I dodged the bullet for tonight ! I have however been toying with the idea of calling in sick tomorrow to go shopping instead of working, but I know myself and as much as the idea appeals to me, I will NEVER do that (sadly, when I call in sick, it's usually because I am, and like a dog!)... So it will have to wait for after work tomorrow. But right now, I'm positively obsessed with this purse and keep on checking it out on line... 



hudsonam said:


> When I think about the price of a new, non-outlet Coach bag, I think of certain things around the house I need that cost that much. For instance, we just got a "new" car and we now need a new bike rack. Well, they cost around what a new Coach bag costs. When I think of it that way, it seems outrageous to spend that much on a purse. Then again, spending $100 or $150 is outrageous to some people too, but that I can live with.


LOL, I hear you!!!!! And I thank you for that ! Unfortunately, I am single, don't own a car, don't go out much, walk everywhere (good exercise and loads of savings !), don't have enough space in my apartment to over indulge in household stuff, and not crazy about clothes (also quite classical in my tastes, so I manage to keep things for a really long time). So I tend to indulge in my toys (ok, just the Kindle and my very recently acquired first iPhone), teas and tea stuff, and accessories (mainly shoes and purses: of which I don't buy so many, one or 2 a year, but then I do indulge)...

Oh and I can see exactly what I am doing right now: I've already rationalized my purchase in my mind AND justified it! Shoot me!!!!!!


----------



## Vet

Yes. I can relate. I hate paying full price for Coach! I am an Outlet person. Hubby bought me a full price Coach beach bag for Mother's Day. I haven't used it yet.


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> LOL, I hear you!!!!! And I thank you for that ! Unfortunately, I am single, don't own a car, don't go out much, walk everywhere (good exercise and loads of savings !), don't have enough space in my apartment to over indulge in household stuff, and not crazy about clothes (also quite classical in my tastes, so I manage to keep things for a really long time). So I tend to indulge in my toys (ok, just the Kindle and my very recently acquired first iPhone), teas and tea stuff, and accessories (mainly shoes and purses: of which I don't buy so many, one or 2 a year, but then I do indulge)...
> 
> Oh and I can see exactly what I am doing right now: I've already rationalized my purchase in my mind AND justified it! Shoot me!!!!!!


Lucky you!  And LOL! I am good at the rationalizing too. 

PS - This is the bag I think I'm coveting. I'm starting to realize maybe I don't need a very big bag. 
http://www.fossil.com/en_US/shop/women/handbags/convertible_handbags/maddox_convertible_flap-zb4503p.html?departmentCategoryId=30000&N=0&Ns=p_wsc2%7C0%7C%7Cp_weight%7C0&rec=8&pn=c&imagePath=ZB4503348


----------



## mlewis78

Only because of the existence of this thread, I stopped in the Fossil store on Broadway/48th.  It was on my way between work on 6th Ave. and going to the pool after work on 10th.  I didn't see anything that tempted me.  They have no bags in turquoise or hot pink.  It was all fall collection.  I did notice the green maddox convertible flap bag on the wall and like the color.  I also picked up the printed catalog and thought that the maddox in green was the best in it.  I'm still not tempted to buy.

I never buy Coach bags since they went all color crazy and prices skyrocketed.  Some of the more classic looking leather bags are nice, but they are not worth anything near the full price.  There is a Coach store right next to my subway stop.  I glance at the window but never go in.  Back in the old days, I had a black leather city bag.  They were worth the prices (much lower).


----------



## modhatter

Well, I just picked up the green one at Ross's Dept store for $56.  Zipper was a little off I think, so could be an irregular,  but I'm happy.  Looks like it will be perfect.  It's the large size one.


----------



## Neo

Oooh, I like what you are coveting hudsonam - but why am I not surprised  ?? 

Love the color, and you ALWAYS need a small bag too - which is what I have right now, and while I often appreciate the smaller size which forces me to limit myself in terms of what I carry, it is not always practical, and I end up walking around with 2 small bags instead of a medium one  ...

So I guess one really needs a little bit of everything for different occasions


----------



## Cammie

Not a single one in any color.  I even asked the salesperson.  Thanks goodness the Coach store had the organizer bag, matching wallet and cosmetic case I needed, lol.  I also got a sleeve for my netbook.


----------



## lindnet

So I was in J C Penney today and walked by the purses. I saw one that looked familiar and stopped to look. It was a Relic brand (which are made by Fossil, I believe), and looked just like the smaller Sutter purses in the pictures on this thread. They had them in several colors, including that pretty turquoise. They were very soft, but aren't real leather. If anyone can't afford one of the Fossil's, you might want to look at these. Regular price is $40, but they're on sale for $21.99. http://www3.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?DeptID=50434&CatID=66371&GrpTyp=PRD&ItemID=1858b67&attrtype=BRD&attrvalue=relic&CMID=50434|66371|shopbybrand&Fltr=BRD%3aEquals%3arelic&Srt=&QL=T&IND=2&cmVirtualCat=shopbybrand&CmCatId=50434|66371|shopbybrand


----------



## Shetlander

lindnet said:


> They had them in several colors, including that pretty turquoise. They were very soft, but aren't real leather. If anyone can't afford one of the Fossil's, you might want to look at these.


I got the cutest Relic purse from Khol's that I've been using this summer. I get so many compliments on it. It's held up really well and I'm very hard on my purses. It's toted my K2 quite nicely, though I will admit I broke down and got the Expresso large Sutter from ebags. It looks like it will be wonderful. But I'd buy Relic again in a heartbeat. It is certainly much more affordable.


----------



## CaroleC

Thanks for pointing out the Relic handbags from Kohl's. That is a great price and when my present bag wears out, I think I will get one.


----------



## sookie

I should know better than to check a thread that mentions a bag, I just ordered my Kindle and now I want that sky blue bag!


----------



## Pushka

If all goes to plan, I will post pictures of the Purple (aubergine ) one by around Friday! 
I love the blue, but I dont actually wear colours that will match this bag, not that it was available anyway!
This is the link to the item in the Australian store:
http://www.fossilaustralia.com.au/en_GB/shop/sutter_top_zip-ZB2343P.html?searchTerm=sutter&imagePath=ZB2343441#

Only white, turquoise and camel are available. $AUD199 which is around $180 USD. Free postage in Australia.

I am getting mine from a US Ebay seller, and cost me $110USD (inc postage by courier). It is already winging its way to Australia.


----------



## AlisonM

I have also just bought a green one off an eBay seller.  Hope its as gorgeous in real life as it looks in the pics.


----------



## DD

Headed up to the Fossil outlet in Rehoboth Beach, DE today.  Pray for me!    

Question:  Should you pray that I find something good (to kill my wallet) or that I don't find anything (to save my wallet)?  Talk amongst yourselves.....


----------



## linda~lou

DD said:


> Headed up to the Fossil outlet in Rehoboth Beach, DE today. Pray for me!
> 
> Question: Should you pray that I find something good (to kill my wallet) or that I don't find anything (to save my wallet)? Talk amongst yourselves.....


Prayers being said.....that you buy something good. Did you read that I decided I needed a small Sutter and got the coveted turquoise one. So now I have 3. I'm soooo bad.


----------



## DD

linda~lou said:


> Prayers being said.....that you buy something good. Did you read that I decided I needed a small Sutter and got the coveted turquoise one. So now I have 3. I'm soooo bad.


I did read that, Linda. But you really nee-e-e-ed those bags!!!!


----------



## Kindlekelly

Hey, what's 1 more purse in the closet anyway. Lol


----------



## kindlemama

linda~lou said:


> Prayers being said.....that you buy something good. Did you read that I decided I needed a small Sutter and got the coveted turquoise one. So now I have 3. I'm soooo bad.


Linda Lou, will the iPad fit in the smaller Sutter bag? I've read this whole thread and can't remember if you mentioned that.


----------



## stargazer0725

mlewis78 said:


> I never buy Coach bags since they went all color crazy and prices skyrocketed. Some of the more classic looking leather bags are nice, but they are not worth anything near the full price.(much lower).


My Coach Hamilton Tote is my fave...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Hamilton-Pebble-Leather-Lunch-Tote-13959-/330457400551?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## DD

Went to the Fossil Outlet store in Rehoboth Beach, DE.  No luck with the Sutter Large Zip Top.  They didn't have any but the manager said she thinks they are shipping some to her.  She had one of the Sutter Crossbody bags (the smaller one) in the back in the espresso color.  Beautiful leather, but much to small for me.  The manager was nice enough to take my phone number and said she will call me as she gets them in.  I told her I was most interested in turquoise, black, purple, and maybe red.  I already have a yellow one waiting for me in my held mail at home in MD.  I'll get to see that on Wednesday.

Stargazer, I would say an iPad will not fit in any of the pockets of the small Sutter Crossbody and would be a tight squeeze in the main compartment with little room for much else.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD, at least you saved me a trip to Rehoboth this week. I was thinking about going there on Wednesday (then again, if you get a call that they get them, I may have to run out there)


----------



## linda~lou

kindlemama said:


> Linda Lou, will the iPad fit in the smaller Sutter bag? I've read this whole thread and can't remember if you mentioned that.


I honestly don't know, I mainly got it for my going out to lunch trips when I just carry my Kindle and wallet. Once I get the coveted turquoise  I will take a pix of that and let you know if the iPad fits.


----------



## kindlemama

linda~lou said:


> I honestly don't know, I mainly got it for my going out to lunch trips when I just carry my Kindle and wallet. Once I get the coveted turquoise  I will take a pix of that and let you know if the iPad fits.


Thanks, Linda Lou, I'd really appreciate that. I have a large purse that fits everything including the kitchen sink which I always carry. On the rare occasion I might want to downsize for an outing, the smaller Sutter looks perfect. (Though I did the downsizing thing last week when we went to the fair, and I forgot to put my driver's license back into my main purse...so it might not be the best of plans.)


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> DD, at least you saved me a trip to Rehoboth this week. I was thinking about going there on Wednesday (then again, if you get a call that they get them, I may have to run out there)


I'll let you know as soon as I hear anything, Heather. We are at our place in Fenwick Island this week. We'll be leaving tomorrow but will be back down here on Aug. 18th.


----------



## hudsonam

So I went back to the outlets today and got the Liberty Satchel. I think that's what it's called. It has shoulder straps as well as a removeable crossbody strap. I love it! I'll post pics in a bit. It's in the magenta color, which is a muted shade that I really like. It is a pretty heavy bag considering it's on the small to medium side, but I don't usually, if ever, carry leather. It's really nice though.  I think I'll be keeping it. Oh, and long story short, I ended up with two crossbody straps and the one bag still at the store now does not have one. I feel bad, but the store isn't that close to me and I've been there 3 times in the last 5 days. The girls in the store looked in the bag for the strap, didn't see it, so gave me the one off the other bag. Turns out it was in an inside zip pocket. What should I do?


----------



## Pushka

hudsonam said:


> The girls in the store looked in the bag for the strap, didn't see it, so gave me the one off the other bag. Turns out it was in an inside zip pocket. What should I do?


I think you know what you should do.  Even if by post. Every time you think about the bag you will feel a little guilty, unless you return it and then you will feel good.


----------



## hudsonam

Pushka said:


> I think you know what you should do.  Even if by post. Every time you think about the bag you will feel a little guilty, unless you return it and then you will feel good.


Thanks.  I guess I could mail it. I will do that.

Without further ado, here are a couple pics. The first one is with flash and the second is no flash. I had a hard time finding a good place to take pictures with enough natural light.


----------



## julip

Hudsonam - yay, you got the bag! It is gorgeous - I really love that color, and it looks like a perfect size, and I love the detailing and hardware.

So I got my yellow ebay Sutter today, and I love it! It's really beautiful and all the pockets are great. I had seen it in camel and black the other day at the exchange, where I picked up the Hanover, so I had an idea on size already. This leather isn't quite as soft as on my Hanover, but it is still wonderful, and I'm really going to enjoy using it. I'd been looking for a yellow bag, so this was great timing.

Here is a picture of it next to the Hanover Crossbody I posted previously, for size comparison. 









And just for fun, here is the Sutter with 2 cute quilted sleeves I got from Etsy - left is my Kindle DX in an Oberon cover, and right is my iPad in cover. Excellent and super nice seller from Singapore. I gave her the dimensions I needed to accommodate the covers, and they came out perfectly.


----------



## hudsonam

julip, I love it! I've been digging the yellow bags lately too, but I'm afraid to get one and never use it.   Maybe I should take the plunge.


----------



## julip

You should!   I was really tempted by the green too, but I had to talk myself out of it because I already have 2 green purses . Your new one is such a great color - one of my Bal bags is that exact color, and there are few colors I don't feel I can wear it with! It's such a happy cheery color.


----------



## Pushka

I think the yellow is gorgeous, and because it isnt an "in your face yellow" it will go with many many colours. 

I bought this necklace from Sportsgirl, and it has hot pink, bright red, crimson, gold, and pale pink beads.  Whenever I wear it people say how great it looks.  Before then I would never have combined red and pink, but this has taught me that the "old" colour rules of not mixing colours is wrong.

Maybe you could take the strap back and buy a yellow as a reward for being a good girl?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip that yellow is gorgeous  Very soft buttery yellow. Congrats ladies on all your new bags. I however, am still on the hunt


----------



## Vet

I really like that yellow. It's like a mustard yellow, not loud. I agree with Pushka.


----------



## Neo

Hudsonam, your new purse is gorgeous, congratulations !!!!! I'm so glad it was still there waiting for you, I had been wondering about it. And the color is even nicer in your pics than on line, simply love it! I'm sure you are going to enjoy it for a really long time, as the cut is really both classic and classy. Really good choice  ! As for your second shoulder strap dilemma, I'm with Pushka: just take the trip one last time to bring it back, and treat yourself to a well deserved yellow purse, it's also really beautiful, and so different from the liberty one  

As for me... Well, all this enabling has not been in vain on me either, except that I did kind of go overboard, sigh...

After a long and hard day at work, my sturdy little legs managed to bear to the Coach store, where all hell broke loose... This is how it went. I got in, smiled nicely, said hi and asked politely if I could please see the black Madison embossed exotic Maggie purse, small size (they have a big and what I would call a medium but  which they call small). The very pregnant lady I was talking to pleasantly answered: Yes of course, Deb will help you with that. And boy did Deb help me  !!!!

She got the bag and put it in my hands - I think I was already lost then (ok fine, I was probably already lost yesterday when I saw it on line!). Then she stirred me in front of a mirror so I could try it on and admire just how perfect the size of the purse was for me (really P-E-R-F-E-C-T, like it was made for me!!!), and final stroke: she gently guided me to a seating area so I could unload my current small and over-stuffed purse (which I love dearly, but really it's not practical as an every day bag!) and "try" it with my stuff inside. Not only did everything fit with room to spare, it almost looked empty  . And it really doesn't look that big! And it has 3 main compartments with pockets everywhere to organize all my stuff easily.

Needless to say, I walked out with the purse - oh, a whole 15mn after I had walked in (with a much lighter wallet too   ), and will spend my evening organizing it  

On the bright side, I am SUPER SUPER SUPER happy with it, and I think this one is going to be an every day purse for many many years to come, and even if I know I'll get new ones eventually, this one is going to be a keeper I will always come back to  . I have also sated my new purse need for a while, that's for sure  

So after all of this, THANK YOU HUDSONAM


----------



## julip

Ahhh, <covering my ears and eyes> Neo, your new Coach sounds gorgeous! I get weak in the knees for soft leather croc bags. I hope I don't find myself wandering into the Coach store soon ...

Thank you everyone about the yellow! I agree too, it is a very neutral go-with-everything yellow. It has a happy bright yellow lining in it too. I also agree with you, Pushka, about mixing colors. When I first got my bright green and magenta bags I wasn't sure what they would go with, but I find I wear those more than any of my collection. Your beaded necklace sounds really gorgeous!


----------



## Scooter321

OMG you guys are SUCH enablers!  I've been drooling over that yellow Sutter large zip top since the thread started. Had to hop over to Zappos to see if they had it in yellow (Amazon doesn't seem to). Not only did they have it, that color was on sale for $111 AND with free shipping.  What's a girl to do? Break out the plastic, that's what. LOL!  I can't wait for it to get here.  I'll make it feel at home while it awaits its primary occupant--the K3.  Good thing it's my birthday next week.


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> So after all of this, THANK YOU HUDSONAM


Wait! How did I get blamed for this?!   I'm so glad you got the bag you love!!! You should definitely post some pics. It's always better to see a bag in real life. Have fun with it!!


----------



## julip

Yay, Scooter - happy early birthday to you! I love Zappos and their shipping - makes for almost instant gratification!


----------



## linda~lou

Word of warning you guys, these light colored Sutters require some extra TLC.  I'm thinking since the leather is so soft it's very porous and will mark easily

I threw mine in the grocery cart baby seat and the dirt from metal on the cart marked it. I noticed fingerprint marks by the zipper and I wash my hands, honest.  I know good leather shows marks but I can see the yellow and green really getting dirty, however on the plus side, I was able to rub the marks off with a lightly damp cloth.   

I love this bag and no regrets at all, I just have to be a bit more careful since I usually carry black and pretty much toss them anywhere. 

I wonder if a good leather conditioner would help but then I'm concerned it will change the color.


----------



## linda~lou

Hudsonam, that bag is gorgeous. Love the color, so perfect for fall. Congrats!


----------



## Neo

hudsonam said:


> Wait! How did I get blamed for this?!   I'm so glad you got the bag you love!!! You should definitely post some pics. It's always better to see a bag in real life. Have fun with it!!


LOL, you were the one who HAD to bring up Coach bags and Coach crossbodies, which prompted me to "helpfully" look for a possible link to a beautiful one I know - which I never found but allowed me to thoroughly browse the Coach website and discover my new beauty . So see, it's totally logical that it's your fault (but in a good way!) 

Will definitely take some pics as soon as I make it home early enough for good light, but that may not be before this week-end - but I promise I won't forget!



julip said:


> Ahhh, <covering my ears and eyes> Neo, your new Coach sounds gorgeous! I get weak in the knees for soft leather croc bags. I hope I don't find myself wandering into the Coach store soon ...
> 
> Thank you everyone about the yellow! I agree too, it is a very neutral go-with-everything yellow.


Thank you Julip, I have to say the more I look at it, the happier I am - soft leather crock bag is exactly the way to describe it - oh and did I mention it has a pink lining, just for the discreet girly touch . I don't know, but I kind of wish for you you make it to a Coach store sometime in the not too far future: while it may not be good for your wallet, I can pretty much guaranty intense gratification 

But I have to say that I also really like your new yellow bag, and find the color in your pics to be gorgeous, much nicer than I had imagined: still bright but not in your face. I was wondering: which one of the 2 you think you will use first? Black or yellow? 



Cobbie said:


> Scooter - Congratulations on your yellow Sutter. Isn't Zappos great?
> 
> Neo - I _love_ your new Coach. Classic.
> 
> Julip - I strongly suggest you stay as far away as possible from the Coach store. Neo's Madison looks fabulous.
> 
> And last, but not least -
> 
> Hudsonam - Trying to play Little Miss Innocent? Ha! That's rich!  (Your new bag is gorgeous. Now for the yellow one.)


Thank you Cobbie !!!! It was a tough one (ok, not really ), but I have to say that I am so totally happy with my purchase 

And thank you: Ha Hudsonam, like I was the only one who saw through you blatant enabling


----------



## julip

Linda - thanks for the warning. I was thinking the same thing and am planning to give it a dose of my Apple Garde Rain & Stain Repellent spray. That's good to know that the marks wiped off easily!

Cobbie - lol I'm afraid it's already a lost cause, since I'm already planning to swing by the Fossil outlet later this week and the Coach outlet is right there too. If I don't see it there, I fear I might go running across the way into Dooney, which is where I normally drool over the croc bags.    Oh, and by the way, I forgot I wanted to tell you I had to laugh at your story about going into your closet and finding shoes you don't remember buying. I'm an Imelda too and have done that very thing, just a few months ago lol. I thought it was an empty shoe box!

Neo - ahhh, you had to go mention the pink lining! Whenever I'm around Coach or any brand of purse I spend half the time opening them up to look at the lining, and I'm very partial to that hot pink!! And about the two new bags which I now find myself with and which one I'll use first lol - funnily enough, I never seem to use my black purses unless my others seriously clash with my outfit. This bag was the first black bag I've bought in years, and in the old days, that's all I carried. That said, I love the size of the black one for more of my everyday life and I am very eager to get the K3 in that cute little flap pocket! I switch my bags frequently, so I'm sure they won't accuse me of favoritism.    I am still thinking of getting another Hanover in a bright color if I find a good deal somewhere.


----------



## Pushka

This is all starting to sound like the scene from Pretty Woman.    So when I post pictures of the purple I expect to see the same scrum forming.


----------



## Vet

Neo, I just went to Coach's website that croc-embossed Madison is to die for!


----------



## julip

Pushka said:


> This is all starting to sound like the scene from Pretty Woman.  So when I post pictures of the purple I expect to see the same scrum forming.


Rut roh ... I don't think I have a purple purse ...


----------



## linda~lou

julip said:


> Linda - thanks for the warning. I was thinking the same thing and am planning to give it a dose of my Apple Garde Rain & Stain Repellent spray.


Julip, where can I get this? Will it change the color of the leather?

Your bag is stunning, love that color!


----------



## DD

I can't wait to get home from vacation where my yellow ebay sutter should be waiting in my held mail!


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Neo - ahhh, you had to go mention the pink lining! Whenever I'm around Coach or any brand of purse I spend half the time opening them up to look at the lining


Aaah, I hear ya !!!! Funnily I'm not even particularly partial to pink, rather the contrary, but I have to say that it is very fitting in this specific case and I love it (really rather surprisingly). The contrast is really quite striking!



julip said:


> And about the two new bags which I now find myself with and which one I'll use first lol - funnily enough, I never seem to use my black purses unless my others seriously clash with my outfit. This bag was the first black bag I've bought in years, and in the old days, that's all I carried. That said, I love the size of the black one for more of my everyday life and I am very eager to get the K3 in that cute little flap pocket! I switch my bags frequently, so I'm sure they won't accuse me of favoritism.  I am still thinking of getting another Hanover in a bright color if I find a good deal somewhere.


LOL, please let us know how many other purses you go for this week, whatever the brand and/or color, and please don't forget to share pics with us so we can oooh, aaaah, and drool with you 



Pushka said:


> This is all starting to sound like the scene from Pretty Woman.  So when I post pictures of the purple I expect to see the same scrum forming.


You have no idea what is coming your way when you finally post those pics - especially as I don't think we've seen that purple yet, so you better get ready 

Have you noticed how every once in a while someone (thank you Linda-Lou !) throws out an accessory topic/search/request for identification and the whole boards get into a buying frenzy? I think it too funny and very gratifying, and wonder if it's seasonal  Boy do I love this place 



Vet said:


> Neo, I just went to Coach's website that croc-embossed Madison is to die for!


Thank you Vet - should I mention that for me too it only started with a look at the Coach website ?...  Oh, and I do have to precise that it also comes in a gorgeous purple/aubergine...


----------



## Vet

I love the yellow Sutter! It'll be fun to come home and open the package!


----------



## linda~lou

If nothing else, it built up my post count, I think I started this thread with 2!!!


----------



## julip

linda~lou said:


> Julip, where can I get this? Will it change the color of the leather?
> 
> Your bag is stunning, love that color!


Do you have a Burlington Coat Factory in your area? It's been awhile since I bought mine, but I found it there pretty cheap. I've used it on my Balenciaga bags, mostly a sand colored one, and it did not change the color at all - great stuff! I've also used it to spray one of my light colored Borsa Bella bags.

Here's a link to it on ebay:
Apple Garde Rain & Stain Repellent


----------



## linda~lou

Thanks, julip, I googled and found some on Amazon. Excellent reviews on purse forum, excited to get it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## linda~lou

Cobbie said:


> I know. I was going to welcome you when I first saw this thread but I think you've been welcomed quite nicely.


Why thank you Cobbie, you all have welcomed me with open arms. My credit card is suffering a bit, however.


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> LOL, please let us know how many other purses you go for this week, whatever the brand and/or color, and please don't forget to share pics with us so we can oooh, aaaah, and drool with you
> 
> Thank you Vet - should I mention that for me too it only started with a look at the Coach website ?...  Oh, and I do have to precise that it also comes in a gorgeous purple/aubergine...


Seriously, I need to find a distraction to make me stay away lol. I recently also acquired a Treesje bag from the Nordies Anniversary sale. Bags are my weakness - I used to work at a dept store eons ago in the handbags/accessories dept and that was the beginning of the end. This was back when Dooney was fairly new and only did the All Weather Leather. We had a lot of husbands/boyfriends running in on Christmas Eve or Valentines Day to get a last minute Dooney, Coach, or Louis Vuitton. 

Funny you should mention that purple/aubergine - that is the exact one I am hoping not to find at the Coach outlet. LOL


----------



## julip

linda~lou said:


> Thanks, julip, I googled and found some on Amazon. Excellent reviews on purse forum, excited to get it. Thanks for the tip!


Oh good! I think it was actually the purse forum where I originally found out about it!


----------



## linda~lou

Cobbie said:


> Ooops, sorry. I removed my post after I saw your registratration date.
> 
> So, welcome! You certainly started a lively thread.


I've been a lurker for a long, long time, I just never posted anything until this. I wanted this bag so bad and I knew if anyone could find it, it would be the Kindleboard ladies!

I still appreciate the welcome, though.


----------



## Cammie

I received the green Sutter yesterday.  I was hesitant about the green but it's a quiet, subdued shade...almost neutral...very nice.  Both outside zippered sections fit either my K1 and K2 in their Oberon covers perfectly.  I'm going to use the section behind the two smaller pockets (really 3 since one has two zipped sections) as the Kindle carrier since it will be protected by more layers.  The purse has lots of compartments and sections to feed my need for organization.  The leather is soft and supple.  Like Linda, I will probably buy this bag in at least one more color.


----------



## Vet

Wow, that green (Linda's Pics) is just beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Vet

Neo said:


> Thank you Vet - should I mention that for me too it only started with a look at the Coach website ?...  Oh, and I do have to precise that it also comes in a gorgeous purple/aubergine...


Hmmmm! Quite the enabler! LOL! I love my black bags!


----------



## Neo

Vet said:


> Hmmmm! Quite the enabler! LOL! I love my black bags!


LOL, not really - I'm actually mainly good at enabling myself, sigh ...

But I'm with you: the aubergine was absolutely gorgeous (really, if I had been in for anything else than black , this would have been THE color), but black it was, and I have no regrets whatsoever: I just know I'll use the black so much more and for so much longer!


----------



## Vet

Yes. I always admire colorful bags from afar, but I'm strictly black or brown.


----------



## Starearedkid

After seeing that bag in this post, I knew I had to get it. 

I am so not an impulse buyer at all. Typically something as small as a new purse can take me as much as 6 months to decide on  

This afternoon, I went to the mall with my mom and my grandma and I stopped in Macy's. They had one left in the large style in turquoise. It was 40% off of 138. So, I was already to pay the 82 dollars. And then I realized I had another 20% coupon, plus my mom had a $25 dollar off coupon. So, by the end--I ended up paying 45 for this purse.

I couldn't be happier! Now all I need is a wallet to go in it--since mine is looking beat up


----------



## modkindle

Franco Sarto has several similar crossbody bags. I have one almost identical to the Fossil bag and I love it.


----------



## Vet

Starearedkid said:


> After seeing that bag in this post, I knew I had to get it.
> 
> I am so not an impulse buyer at all. Typically something as small as a new purse can take me as much as 6 months to decide on
> 
> This afternoon, I went to the mall with my mom and my grandma and I stopped in Macy's. They had one left in the large style in turquoise. It was 40% off of 138. So, I was already to pay the 82 dollars. And then I realized I had another 20% coupon, plus my mom had a $25 dollar off coupon. So, by the end--I ended up paying 45 for this purse.
> 
> I couldn't be happier! Now all I need is a wallet to go in it--since mine is looking beat up


What a bargain!



modkindle said:


> Franco Sarto has several similar crossbody bags. I have one almost identical to the Fossil bag and I love it.


Do they have a website?


----------



## hudsonam

I went back to the Fossil outlet today (that makes 4 times in 6 days) to return the extra strap, and I did eye some other bags, but I was good and did not get another one. I will keep stalking ebay and other sites for a deal I just can NOT refuse though.


----------



## Pushka

hudsonam said:


> I went back to the Fossil outlet today (that makes 4 times in 6 days) to return the extra strap


Nice work!


----------



## modkindle

This is the one I have http://www.amazon.com/WOMENS-FRANCO-ORGANIZER-HANDBAG-POCKETBOOK/dp/B0030VNH1A/ref=sr_1_35?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1281477409&tag=kbpst-20&sr=8-35 although I can't seem to find it anywhere now.

The Franco Sarto Somerset, Falcon, and StudMuffin. Waverly and Over the Rainbow seem to have that outside zippered pocket that works so well for my K2


----------



## eldereno

I often lurk on the Kindle Accessories Boards and have been enabled by many of you.......but, cheeesie weezie, I cannot believe the number of posts on this topic!!!!!  I have, ofcourse, been checking out all of the sites that have this bag.  Have not succumbed yet.......but, ahhhh, the temptation!  Shame on you all!


----------



## Vet

modkindle said:


> This is the one I have http://www.amazon.com/WOMENS-FRANCO-ORGANIZER-HANDBAG-POCKETBOOK/dp/B0030VNH1A/ref=sr_1_35?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1281477409&sr=8-35 although I can't seem to find it anywhere now.
> 
> The Franco Sarto Somerset, Falcon, and StudMuffin. Waverly and Over the Rainbow seem to have that outside zippered pocket that works so well for my K2


Thanks for the website. Cute!


----------



## mlewis78

I was not aware of Fossil bags being so popular until I saw this thread.


----------



## linda~lou

Starearedkid said:


> After seeing that bag in this post, I knew I had to get it.
> 
> I am so not an impulse buyer at all. Typically something as small as a new purse can take me as much as 6 months to decide on
> 
> This afternoon, I went to the mall with my mom and my grandma and I stopped in Macy's. They had one left in the large style in turquoise. It was 40% off of 138. So, I was already to pay the 82 dollars. And then I realized I had another 20% coupon, plus my mom had a $25 dollar off coupon. So, by the end--I ended up paying 45 for this purse.
> 
> I couldn't be happier! Now all I need is a wallet to go in it--since mine is looking beat up


Ding ding! We have a winner! You by far got the best deal ever. And you got the coveted turquoise! Congrats! Don't you love it?


----------



## Cammie

This is also a great deal if you are interested in owning the bag in white:

http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&productId=502216301&Ntk=all&Nty=1&N=1000301&storeId=301&catalogId=301&Ntt=sutter&search.x=41&search.y=9&searchUrl=%2Fendeca%2FEndecaStartServlet%3FNtk%3Dall%26Nty%3D1%26N%3D1000301%26storeId%3D301%26catalogId%3D301%26Ntt%3Dsutter%26search.x%3D41%26search.y%3D9&R=03271263&IN_MERCH=true

With shipping and tax, the bag is about $53. They also have the yellow on sale for $69 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## ayuryogini

I have been away too long; a new handbag thread and it's already ten pages long
This makes me so happy!!!!
thanks everyone for all the handbag talk


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I'm with you ayuryogini  This is my favorite thread right now. I can't wait for someone to post pics of the turquoise bag


----------



## Vet

Absolutely! This thread has been the best!


----------



## pattyaz

I am addicted to this thread!!  I ordered a turquoise bag from e-bags and should have it by Friday.  I can't wait!!  I also ordered the Apple Garde protectant spray that someone else mentioned earlier in this thread - thanks for the tip!!  Now I will have enough spray for many bags....  I don't know if that is a good thing or not  .


----------



## Vet

I think I'm addicted to bags! I don't feel so alone here!


----------



## DD

Finally got to open my yellow Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip today!  It was in the held mail while I was on vacation.  It is gorgeous, a beautiful soft yellow color and the leather is 'buttery'.  I was a little concerned about how this eBay seller packaged it at first.  It was folded over and shoved into a manila bubble wrap lined envelope with nothing protecting it like tissue paper.  It could have easily been punctured by something but I checked it over thoroughly and it is fine.  I am really going to enjoy this bag!


----------



## linda~lou

DD said:


> Finally got to open my yellow Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip today! It was in the held mail while I was on vacation. It is gorgeous, a beautiful soft yellow color and the leather is 'buttery'. I was a little concerned about how this eBay seller packaged it at first. It was folded over and shoved into a manila bubble wrap lined envelope with nothing protecting it like tissue paper. It could have easily been punctured by something but I checked it over thoroughly and it is fine. I am really going to enjoy this bag!


pictures! we need pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

DD said:


> Finally got to open my yellow Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip today! It was in the held mail while I was on vacation. It is gorgeous, a beautiful soft yellow color and the leather is 'buttery'. I was a little concerned about how this eBay seller packaged it at first. It was folded over and shoved into a manila bubble wrap lined envelope with nothing protecting it like tissue paper. It could have easily been punctured by something but I checked it over thoroughly and it is fine. I am really going to enjoy this bag!


Congratulations DD !!!!! Yaaay for you


----------



## splashes99

My second post on a kindle forum, and it is about purses!  LOL.  I like you all.  My credit card may not, but I do    Turquoise or purple

I don't neeeeeed it, but......well......maybe........hmm.

I am interested to hear if the K2 (plus cover) will fit in the small one?  The big one just looks so...big


----------



## luvmy4brats

You wicked, wicked evil people. I am now a proud owner of the large zip top in turquoise.

My Macy's had 2 left and they were 40% off. Absolutely gorgeous!

They also had the smaller ones in white, yellow, and turquoise also clearanced out. I almost got one of them instead, but decided that I should go with the larger size for when I get my iPad.

I'll be here in town for the next hour or so. If anybody wants me to pick up the last Turquoise one here for them. It was $88 with tax. Just tack on an extra 5 or so for shipping.  I knew someone would take me up on that <grin>

Pictures coming.


----------



## luvmy4brats

splashes99 said:


> My second post on a kindle forum, and it is about purses! LOL. I like you all. My credit card may not, but I do  Turquoise or purple
> 
> I don't neeeeeed it, but......well......maybe........hmm.
> 
> I am interested to hear if the K2 (plus cover) will fit in the small one? The big one just looks so...big


The K2 in an Oberon will fit in the small bag yes. I just tested it. And I have to say turquoise. But that's because I didn't see the purple.


----------



## splashes99

HA!  Not sure if that's good....or bad!  Probably a good chance I'll end up with a big one and a small one. 

Thanks!  Turquoise...here I come!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

luvmy4brats said:


> You wicked, wicked evil people. I am now a proud owner of the large zip top in turquoise.
> 
> My Macy's had 2 left and they were 40% off. Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> They also had the smaller ones in white, yellow, and turquoise also clearanced out. I almost got one of them instead, but decided that I should go with the larger size for when I get my iPad.
> 
> I'll be here in town for the next hour or so. If anybody wants me to pick up the last Turquoise one here for them. It was $88 with tax. Just tack on an extra 5 or so for shipping.
> 
> Pictures coming.


Way to go luv!! I'm dieing to see pics. Would you say the color is a true turquoise like the first pic linda lou posted or more of a teal green color?


----------



## luvmy4brats




----------



## Kindled Spirit

OMG It's beautiful  I love it! Are you still near Macys? Has anyone else claimed the other one yet? If not how would I go about getting it from you?


----------



## CaroleC

That's beautiful, Luvmy4brats!  WOW!!! What a great sale.


----------



## Trilby

www.macys.com is having issues! I bet it's because of all of *you people* (me too) trying to find that bag! lol


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sorry. Someone else here claimed it already. I'll let her out herself.   

I can check the other Macy's tomorrow or Friday though. 

It is an absolutely gorgeous color. I'd say a little more teal.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I'm always too late..lol. Oh well I think I'm just going to bite the bullet and order online. I'm going to my hometown next week and was hoping to find it then but my luck they won't have any left. I'd rather pay full price and get it than take a chance they won't have it. It's a beautiful bag and whoever beat me to it   congrats!


----------



## luvmy4brats

And to enable a bit further...

The front zip pocket fits a K2 in an Oberon with no problems. (which means the K3 will fit too!!


----------



## Trilby

I got into Macy's site and they have that bag in Bronze. I just bought one of those hard case wallet/clutch things in Bronze..bet they'd look nice together


----------



## pjune

Does anybody know if an iPhone would fit comfortably in the front snap pocket?  I've been trying to ignore this bag, but I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out...


----------



## julip

pjune said:


> Does anybody know if an iPhone would fit comfortably in the front snap pocket? I've been trying to ignore this bag, but I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out...


I hate to tell you that an iphone fits in that pocket perfectly either horizontally or vertically . However, it shuts with a single magnet snap in the center (the rivets are decoration), and I'm not sure if it's an electronic-friendly magnet. I'll be carrying my iphone in the small zip pocket just in case. and it fits great in there too.

Congrats on the turquoise, Luv ... it's beautiful! I had to talk myself down from making another purse run after seeing your picture.


----------



## julip

DD said:


> Finally got to open my yellow Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip today! It was in the held mail while I was on vacation. It is gorgeous, a beautiful soft yellow color and the leather is 'buttery'. I was a little concerned about how this eBay seller packaged it at first. It was folded over and shoved into a manila bubble wrap lined envelope with nothing protecting it like tissue paper. It could have easily been punctured by something but I checked it over thoroughly and it is fine. I am really going to enjoy this bag!


DD, we are yellow Fossil twins! I had the same dismay over the packaging, but it's such a soft, squishy bag that in the end, I decided it was fine.


----------



## pjune

Wow, the iPhone will fit horizontally or vertically  And it fits nicely in the zip pocket?  That's really bad news!    Thanks julip!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Well I did it  Just zapped away at Zappos  Couldn't hold out any longer after seeing luvs pic.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Heehee....

You're going to love it. now that I'm home and looking at it on my monitor, it looks more teal in person than in that picture (the picture makes it look more blue)

The Kindle will fit comfortably in either the front or back zip pocket (I think I like it better in the front pocket, more protection I think) I don't think it's heavy at all, most of my Kathy van Zeeland purses are much heavier than this one. I will say that of the two that I got, 1 is slightly more pebbled and not quite as soft as the other, but not by much.

I like it so much, I'm eyeing the orange one on eBags...



splashes99 said:


> I am interested to hear if the K2 (plus cover) will fit in the small one? The big one just looks so...big


I'm not normally a fan of big purses and I'd say this one is right at my threshold. It's just slightly bigger than the Vera Bradley I've been carrying around. It's 13.5" x 12" x 2.5" (that 2.5" really make it feel like a much smaller purse that what it is)


----------



## Vet

Luv, that bag is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## linda~lou

I am in absolute awe what my innocent little post created.  Never in a million years did I think my simple inquiry would create such a fury!  I love it!!!!!  I'm trying to keep count of everyone who has caved and got this bag, either the small or large.  At last count I have 3, the large green and the black and waiting for the small turquoise.  

I went to Macy's yesterday (not purse shopping) but while I was there I had to walk through the bag section.  They just had black, expresso and camel available and none on sale.  But I loved the small expresso one. I had my Kindle and it fit perfect in the front zipper.  I iPad 'may' fit in the main opening but not much else.  But if all you wanted to carry was your Kindle, keys, phone and lip gloss, I would be perfect.

luv, your turquoise is stunning.  And you finally caved, I am proud of you for resisting as long as you did!  It truly is the perfect bag large or small for all us Kindle people.  It's like the outside front zipper compartment was just made for a Kindle.


----------



## rlkubi

Luv, will the Kindle 2 fit in the smaller bag?  How much was it in Turquoise?  If you find one in the smaller size I would be interested!


----------



## Purplesheep

Thanks to this thread I have now bought and received my own large zip purse! I got the purple one from Zappos... not on sale, but they upgraded my shipping for free to overnight so I got it today. I love it! I also have an iPad, so when I saw the OP with the iPad in the big pocket with LOTS of room to spare, I knew I had to have it.

I had been looking a lot for a nice purse to hold my iPad and my Kindle (K1, soon to be K3). I had bought a Juicy Couture one about a month ago that I LOVED, however, there is a permanent tied bow around the top, which made the fit a little tight with the iPad.

I love this Fossil purse... not a HUGE fan of the one long strap purse (I prefer two straps to hold on my forearm or in my hand), but I will get used to it.

:waving: First post in this forum!


----------



## Cammie

luvmy4brats said:


> Sorry. Someone else here claimed it already. I'll let her out herself.


It's me! It's me! Thank you so much....I look forward to receiving this beautiful bag. I got my green one from the same eBay seller as Linda. Same packaging as others have described. The envelope I received was torn. Fortunately, the bag was not damaged. I do give the seller points for shipping quickly and having a good price on eBay though.


----------



## luvmy4brats

rlkubi said:


> Luv, will the Kindle 2 fit in the smaller bag? How much was it in Turquoise? If you find one in the smaller size I would be interested!


Yes, the K2 in an Oberon just fit nicely in the smaller bag. It was about $63 w/tax and they had 3 of them in turquoise. If you'd like me to get you one, I'd be more than happy to get you one. Just add about $7 to that to cover shipping and paypal fees (they also had a 2 small yellow and 2 small white)


----------



## rlkubi

Luv, I would like it!  But one question.....would the larger one be better?  Would anything  else fit in it?  Sorry for all questions!


----------



## luvmy4brats

rlkubi said:


> Luv, I would like it! But one question.....would the larger one be better? Would anything else fit in it? Sorry for all questions!


the big one is 13.5" x 12" x 2.5"
the smaller one is 11" x 9.25" x 0.75"

With the smaller one, the Kindle fit in the back zippered compartment (it was a K2 in an Oberon, which is one of the larger covers, a K3 will take up even less room in there) There's also the main compartment and the 2 pockets on front. I think it would depend on what you normally carry with you, as to whether the bigger one would be better. If you don't normally carry a whole lot, I think you'd be fine. I almost got the smaller one, but know I'll be getting an iPad one of these days and wanted to be able to carry that with me as well. (I still might get the smaller one though..I did like it)

If you want me to pick one up for you, just send me a PM.

(I think I've just taken enabling to a whole new level!! Now I'm offering a personal shopping and shipping service )


----------



## Pushka

Eggplant (aka Purple Large Zip) is somewhere over the Pacific. I expect it will go through Australian customs today (Thursday) and be ready for delivery Friday, which means I should receive it Monday.

I went into a store near here yesterday and was eying of their bags - I 'quite liked' one bag, it was a was a little small, and then saw the price tag. Good grief, it was $99AUD(around $90USD). Which is $15USD MORE than I paid for the Sutter. As if. (although no postage to be paid I guess) I almost felt like going to the owner of the shop and telling her it was cheaper to buy superior bags of US ebay. So when it arrives, I will go into that shop and casually 'display' my new Fossil and explain (because she asks everyone in her store where their bags come from) exactly how little I paid for it.....<evil grin>


----------



## clawdia

Has anyone had their hands/eyes on this large bag in the red color?  I'm wondering what shade of red it really is - computer monitors are so awful with colors sometimes!


----------



## rlkubi

Luv, I am going shopping with my friend tomorrow night.  Is there any way I can let you know later tomorrow for sure?  I am hoping to find one while I'm out but probably not.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yep, no problem. I'll most likely drag my husband down that way on Saturday.


----------



## Esther

I went to my local (very small) Macys and was very bummed to see that they had no Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip Totes on sale.  In fact, none of the Fossil bags were on sale, though there were some sales for other brands.  All they had was the camel and espresso, and last Friday they also had the Black.  If I were going to be here this weekend, I would head over to the Macys at the larger mall nearby.

I must really be susceptible to the enabling.  I got really sucked into this thread!  I've scoped out the online sales and would love to see the sky blue version myself.


----------



## rlkubi

Thank you!


----------



## corkyb

clawdia said:


> Has anyone had their hands/eyes on this large bag in the red color? I'm wondering what shade of red it really is - computer monitors are so awful with colors sometimes!


Claudia,
I ordered the red. It hasn't arrived yet, but I will report back when it does. But when I saw Luv's turquoise, I regretted not getting that color. But the coupon that I had no longer works, so I now have the turquoise on order with Heather, my new personal shopper. If I get it and really like it, I can see myself ordering the purple and green too!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Purplesheep said:


> Thanks to this thread I have now bought and received my own large zip purse! I got the purple one from Zappos... not on sale, but they upgraded my shipping for free to overnight so I got it today. I love it! I also have an iPad, so when I saw the OP with the iPad in the big pocket with LOTS of room to spare, I knew I had to have it.
> 
> I had been looking a lot for a nice purse to hold my iPad and my Kindle (K1, soon to be K3). I had bought a Juicy Couture one about a month ago that I LOVED, however, there is a permanent tied bow around the top, which made the fit a little tight with the iPad.
> 
> I love this Fossil purse... not a HUGE fan of the one long strap purse (I prefer two straps to hold on my forearm or in my hand), but I will get used to it.
> 
> :waving: First post in this forum!


Welcome Purplesheep!  waving back at ya  Wow..your first post and you've already been enabled  You are going to fit right in here. Congrats on your purple bag. The purple is very pretty.


----------



## luvmy4brats

linda~lou said:


> luv, your turquoise is stunning. And you finally caved, I am proud of you for resisting as long as you did! It truly is the perfect bag large or small for all us Kindle people. It's like the outside front zipper compartment was just made for a Kindle.


I was sunk as soon as I saw it. I think I would have held out if I hadn't seen the turquoise in person and it hadn't been on sale. Turquoise is one of my favorite colors. Add to that, my Kindle fit the pocket PERFECTLY. I actually think this might just be the <perfect> bag for me (especially once I get my iPad) I blame this all on you! Hubs is giving me a hard time, especially because I have TWO of them sitting here (One gets shipped to Cammie tomorrow) Still debating the small one... Maybe next month.


----------



## Pushka

Well, that was a distastrous trip into the city


Spoiler



for my credit card


 

I didnt realise that a Department store in our lil ole city stocked Fossil. Oh my golly gosh. The range was limited, but I was able to gently fondle a sutter large zip in person (camel colour). I think my purple will be lovely. But hey, that isnt arriving until Monday, what will I do in the meantime.....

Then I saw green. Green is gorgeous. And green looked lonely. Now, this isnt the large sutter but a different style bag, so I whipped out a naked kindle, pulled all the stuffing out and wondered if it was going to work. Well, of course it did with room to spare. So........










The kindle in a Noreve fits upright in the central pocket as can be seen here:









and of course my wallet looked daggy now, so looking around I saw a caramel colour wallet on another stand with the same green stitiching, and it was, of course, Fossil. And that fits in other compartment nice and snug here:









Another zip pocket for the phone and keys (and also plenty of room in the wallet area too) plus another couple of zip places, for, something else!

This last photo is a cover I found in a stationery store; it is linen and it is fractionally bigger than the K3; and which I will use as a slip cover, but am thinking about using it as a book cover style. And this size fits exactly into the Fossil, no matter which way it slides in.









So, what style bag is this, and it really works if you dont want a large bag.

edited: also meant to say that the lady serving me had a product session last night from Fossil, and they said that the way to clean them was to use velvet soap on a damp soft cloth and that was all.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Pushka, I absolutely love this.... and that linen cover is gorgeous!  And, I'm not even a huge fan of green.... but I could go for this in a big way!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh Pushka, Pretty! Love the green.


----------



## mlewis78

I like your green bag.  I wonder which Fossil bag this is?  It looks small, but since the kindle fits, it's obviously not one of their mini bags.


----------



## julip

Super cute! It looks like it is this one, the Crosstown Flap? What a fun discovery!



I love the linen cover too - very nice details and button!


----------



## Pushka

julip said:


> Super cute! It looks like it is this one, the Crosstown Flap? What a fun discovery!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the linen cover too - very nice details and button!


Yes, that is it! You know, I am not a green person either, but this is just the prettiest green. Apple green I would call it.
The linen cover was a diary I think, with inserts that simply came out, so now it has two inside flaps, the k3 will simply slip inside one of them.

It is coming into spring here in Oz land, not that you would know it yet with the miserable weather, so this bag will get some good use.


----------



## mishymac

Pushka said:


> This last photo is a cover I found in a stationery store; it is linen and it is fractionally bigger than the K3; and which I will use as a slip cover, but am thinking about using it as a book cover style. And this size fits exactly into the Fossil, no matter which way it slides in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what style bag is this, and it really works if you dont want a large bag.
> 
> edited: also meant to say that the lady serving me had a product session last night from Fossil, and they said that the way to clean them was to use velvet soap on a damp soft cloth and that was all.


Pushka is this a Kimmi doll cover?? I think I've seen them in my local newsagent....can I ask how much it was?? It looks great and would be good for my naked K3


----------



## Pushka

mishymac said:


> Pushka is this a Kimmi doll cover?? I think I've seen them in my local newsagent....can I ask how much it was?? It looks great and would be good for my naked K3


Yes, nice call mishymac. I paid around $23 for it. And I plan on using it exactly for my k3 naked too!

I really dont like their website, but here it is:
http://www.kimmidoll.com/
And what I bought was in the stationery section, item KSO 134, Fabric notebook with Bookmark.

It looks fabulous with the Fossil (which I bought in Myer in the city btw)


----------



## mishymac

Thanks Pushka!!

I just ran down to my newsagent and grabbed 2...1 for me ks0092 and 1 for my sister ks0093\\

Thanks for the type, they'll be awesome!


----------



## Pushka

mishymac said:


> Thanks Pushka!!
> 
> I just ran down to my newsagent and grabbed 2...1 for me ks0092 and 1 for my sister ks0093\\
> 
> Thanks for the type, they'll be awesome!


Now that is impressive! If you spread apart the wire when you take out the book, it is easy to slide off the cover cardboard, then you can use the two hard board covers to insert back into the flaps, and this will create extra protection. I think we will have to take out the right sided one though to slide the k3 in. Wont know that till we get the k3!


----------



## mishymac

Yet another great tip............you are amazing Pushka!!!


----------



## splashes99

Purplesheep said:


> Thanks to this thread I have now bought and received my own large zip purse! I got the purple one from Zappos... not on sale, but they upgraded my shipping for free to overnight so I got it today. I love it!


Umm, so I got the turquoise one in small yesterday...and caved AGAIN to all of you ladies, and ordered the same purple one in large this morning  You all are dangerous!


----------



## ayuryogini

luvmy4brats said:


> You wicked, wicked evil people.


My thought exactly, but I haven't been this happy with a thread since Tigress78 posted about her Jujube Behave bag, and I notice a lot of you same enablers are on here. 
You know who you are!


Spoiler



(Neo, Vet, luvmy4brats, hudsonam, Cobbie, CorkyB, mlewis7



I CANNOT resist a nice handbag, especially one that will hold my K3 AND my iPad without being overly large; I was torn between the bronze and purple, so ordered one of each and will return the one I don't want. I can't wait!!

I am amazed that this thread is already 12 pages long: a lot of kindred handbag addicts, it's nice to be in such good company.
You really found a winner for us, linda~lou! Thank you?!? (I think)


----------



## Vet

My goodness! I can't believe this! I think this bag has been ordered in every color. Linda should get a check from Fossil!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I agree Vet...and i ordered turquoise yesterday and just got notice from Zappos it shipped  Can't wait to get it! It's so much fun seeing what everyone has ordered.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, so...I was at the doctor's office waiting this week and a girl came in carrying a bag I loved.  I managed to snap a picture of it on my cell phone without her knowing it.

  I'm scared to see what monster I'd create if I posted the picture here to see if anyone could identify it!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Vet said:


> My goodness! I can't believe this! I think this bag has been ordered in every color. Linda should get a check from Fossil!


Nobody's gotten an orange one..... Yet


----------



## hudsonam

Kindle Gracie said:


> OK, so...I was at the doctor's office waiting this week and a girl came in carrying a bag I loved. I managed to snap a picture of it on my cell phone without her knowing it.
> 
> I'm scared to see what monster I'd create if I posted the picture here to see if anyone could identify it!!!


What are you waiting for!!!!! 

Oh, and just as an update, I am LOVING my Fossil Liberty Satchel. It's the perfect size, and I love the color. That doesn't mean I'm not still looking for more bags though. 

ETA: Ok, I'm just now catching up on the latest replies, and you guys are killing me!!! And yes, you can pretty much find me in every handbag thread on this board. LOL!

My outlet store had the large zip top (sutter) in bronze and it was really nice. I might have to check out that crosstown flap. Very cute! I think the large sutter will still be a bit too big for me.

And I LOVE that cover with the little charm!!! So cute!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindle Gracie said:


> OK, so...I was at the doctor's office waiting this week and a girl came in carrying a bag I loved. I managed to snap a picture of it on my cell phone without her knowing it.
> 
> I'm scared to see what monster I'd create if I posted the picture here to see if anyone could identify it!!!


Go for it! I dare you


----------



## Vet

Kindled Spirit, Did you get the large bag or the small?

Luv, orange? They have orange?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well, it was on my cell phone and the girl was walking by a row over from me.  I just looked at the picture and discovered it is almost to blurry to identify, dang it!


----------



## splashes99

Kindle Gracie said:


> Well, it was on my cell phone and the girl was walking by a row over from me. I just looked at the picture and discovered it is almost to blurry to identify, dang it!


What a tease!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Vet said:


> Kindled Spirit, Did you get the large bag or the small?
> 
> Luv, orange? They have orange?


----------



## Ruby296

I've been reading and looking at the pics of all of these gorgeous bags and am having a very hard time not driving to Macy's this am!  The only reason I'm not is that I have a ROOTS bag that is very similar (although not in fun colors) and I caved and ordered a Waterfield Design Portable size Muzetto bag a couple of weeks ago.  There is a very long queue and it won't ship out till Sept 10, but I'm trying to be patient!  Enjoy your new bags, everyone!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Vet said:


> Kindled Spirit, Did you get the large bag or the small?
> 
> Luv, orange? They have orange?


I got the large. The Orange is very pretty.  Would be a great fall color.


----------



## Vet

Luv, that's cute! Looks like pebbled leather!



Kindled Spirit said:


> I got the large. The Orange is very pretty.  Would be a great fall color.


That's a great Fall color.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindled Spirit said:


> I got the large. The Orange is very pretty.  Would be a great fall color.


That's what I'm thinking... And I found a really great skin for my K3 that would match and the orange Amazon cover or the Black roses Oberon... I might be sunk again.

If the weather clears, I'm headed up to Annapolis to check out the Fossil store and Macy's there.. (Looking for more 40% off Turquoise ones) but maybe I can get a peek at an orange one.


----------



## Vet

Annapolis has a Fossil store? Where?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Apparently at the mall...

At least that's what their website says... 

How far are you from Annapolis?


----------



## Vet

I'm about 20 minutes from Annapolis.


----------



## rlkubi

Luv, would you email me at [email protected] if you find any please?


----------



## Vet

I'll bet they're in the new part near Sephora.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Vet said:


> I'm about 20 minutes from Annapolis.


I think we need a luv/Vet mini meet.

I'm an hour or so away but was planning to head there in a few hours. Are you free?


----------



## luvmy4brats

rlkubi said:


> Luv, would you email me at [email protected] if you find any please?


I will. Big or small or does it matter?


----------



## Vet

I wish! I don't drive much. So, I have to wait for hubby to get off from work.


----------



## Vet

Luv, are you over the Bay Bridge?


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, if anyone can identify this bag from the blurry pic, you will really win the prize.


----------



## rlkubi

Either one if in turquoise.  I'm just afraid the big one is too big


----------



## luvmy4brats

Vet said:


> Luv, are you over the Bay Bridge?


I am. I live just past Easton. But I get to Annapolis a few times a month (that's where my bank is)


----------



## linda~lou

Vet said:


> My goodness! I can't believe this! I think this bag has been ordered in every color. Linda should get a check from Fossil!


I know, right? 

My small turquoise is coming today, can't wait. And I am *thisclose* to getting the red. I love red bags and someone mentioned that they had not seen one. I've got zappos opened in another tab and my finger is twitching again.

I need intervention!!!!!!

arrrggggg.......I did it. Oh my heck. Ok, now I have green, black, turquoise and now red. I will take pics of my whole Sutter family once I get the red.


----------



## pattyaz

I think the red would be gorgeous - I couldn't decide between the red and turquoise when I ordered.  My turquoise bag will be here tomorrow.  And there is a green 40% off one at my Macy's that is calling out to me.....


----------



## Vet

Oh Linda, we're here for you!


----------



## linda~lou

OMG, I just had a chat with a Zappo's rep requesting free overnight. I did a copy and paste on the chat, wait til you guys read it!!!

Jaime: Hello! Welcome to Zappos.com Live Chat! My name is Jaime! I'd be happy to assist you today!
Jaime: Hi Linda!
Jaime: You want free overnight shipping! Well, you are from Michigan after all. I love Michigan! Sure, I'd love to upgrade your shipping!
Linda : You rock, Jaime! This Fossil Sutter bag is creating quite a stir on my Kindle board. You have been getting a bunch of orders for this bag from these ladies!
Jaime: I really hope you enjoy your super-cool new Fossil bag! 
Linda : And it fits a Kindle and iPad perfect!!!!! 
Jaime: That's perfect! I love those kindles! Want to know a secret?
Linda : what?
Jaime: Our CEO, Tony, bought every employee at Zappos a Kindle! They're so cool!
Jaime: I love those!
Linda : Serious? Wow what til I post that on Kindleboards.com Check out the board accessories and see the 13 page thread on this Sutter bag. Zappos is mentioned a lot!
Linda : Thanks again Jaime!!
Jaime: Serious?
Jaime: May I have the link?
Linda : http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.0.html


----------



## lindnet

Ok, fine.  Now I have to go to my Macy's and see what they have.     I've been lurking on this thread all along, and swore I wasn't going to get involved.  I'm very proud of myself that I lasted this long!

Besides, I had to come by and tell Linda~Lou hi from another Linda Lou.


----------



## linda~lou

lindnet said:


> Ok, fine. Now I have to go to my Macy's and see what they have.  I've been lurking on this thread all along, and swore I wasn't going to get involved. I'm very proud of myself that I lasted this long!
> 
> Besides, I had to come by and tell Linda~Lou hi from another Linda Lou.


well, hello there, Linda. This thread is like Hotel California, you can checkout any time you like,
But you can never leave!


----------



## Vet

Linda, now you've enabled the Zappos lady! LoL


----------



## linda~lou

Vet said:


> Linda, now you've enabled the Zappos lady! LoL


----------



## meglet

Vet said:


> Kindled Spirit, Did you get the large bag or the small?
> 
> Luv, orange? They have orange?


Not only do they have orange, the Crossbody version (the smaller one) is on sale at Zappos for $79.38, and they almost always automatically upgrade your order to overnight shipping. If you hurry, you could probably get it tomorrow!


----------



## flsteph

I have been enabled!! I went to the Fossil outlet store in my town and bought the Sutter zip top in camel for $69.99!  My kindle LOVES its new home! : ) thanks people!


----------



## luvmy4brats

K, I'm headed to Macy's. Those of you still looking, keep an eye out here and I'll let you know if I find any.


----------



## kindlemama

Linda Lou, I've been impatiently waiting for you to get your small turquoise Sutter. Please don't forget to see if the iPad fits in it. 

I would be using it as an alternative bag for when I don't want to carry my normal (huge) purse, so it'd be okay if not much more else than a phone and a wallet could fit in it. Just want to make sure the iPad (with a very minimal) cover can be zipped inside.

Thank you!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sorry guys. Nothing at this Macy's or Fossil store. The Fossil store shipped all the Sutters to outlet. Maybe I'll get lucky there next week.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Apparently at the mall...
> 
> At least that's what their website says...
> 
> How far are you from Annapolis?





luvmy4brats said:


> That's what I'm thinking... And I found a really great skin for my K3 that would match and the orange Amazon cover or the Black roses Oberon... I might be sunk again.
> 
> If the weather clears, I'm headed up to Annapolis to check out the Fossil store and Macy's there.. (Looking for more 40% off Turquoise ones) but maybe I can get a peek at an orange one.


Heather, I'm very interested in a 40% off Turquoise Large Sutter. Can't find one (except full price) anywhere.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> Heather, I'm very interested in a 40% off Turquoise Large Sutter. Can't find one (except full price) anywhere.


Sorry DD. No luck.


----------



## hudsonam

You all are killing me! I am sitting here with a turquoise small sutter and a crosstown camera in my cart at Zappos, and I know I shouldn't hit "place order" because I am perfectly happy with the bag I just got, and I probably won't change bags that often, but they are so cute, I want one of each!!!


----------



## rlkubi

Thanks for looking Luv


----------



## Vet

meglet said:


> Not only do they have orange, the Crossbody version (the smaller one) is on sale at Zappos for $79.38, and they almost always automatically upgrade your order to overnight shipping. If you hurry, you could probably get it tomorrow!


Thanks Meglet. You guys are really earning your Enabler stars!


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Sorry guys. Nothing at this Macy's or Fossil store. The Fossil store shipped all the Sutters to outlet. Maybe I'll get lucky there next week.


Well, my lady at the Fossil outlet in Rehoboth said the stores were going to ship them to her. Maybe she'll get some in and call me.

EDIT: Well, I couldn't wait. I called her to tell her I'm especially interested in the turquoise but she hasn't gotten any in yet.


----------



## DD

Here is a picture of my medium yellow Sutter Large Top Zip shown with my K2 in the DaVinci Oberon cover. I took this with my Blackberry, so it's not the greatest. The color is just a bit brighter than the picture shows, but still a soft, buttery yellow. It's really beautiful. I love having a yellow purse. It really could be considered almost neutral. I wear it with black, brown, green, almost everything.

The K2 in an Oberon easily fits in either the front or back outer pocket but I like it in the front one because it's a little more cushioned by the smaller front pockets.


----------



## KindleGirl

I just went to our macy's today & found the large sutter for $70, then I got another $10 off for having a macy's charge card....so I got it for $60!! The website said our store didn't have any so was surprised to see them. I got the turquoise one. Now to see how it all fits inside...
You are all such bad, bad enablers!


----------



## Vet

KindleGirl said:


> I just went to our macy's today & found the large sutter for $70, then I got another $10 off for having a macy's charge card....so I got it for $60!! The website said our store didn't have any so was surprised to see them. I got the turquoise one. Now to see how it all fits inside...
> You are all such bad, bad enablers!


I'd get the most use out of that one!


----------



## stanghla

Wow, I cannot believe how I have been caught up in this thread. As if I need another new purse!!!! I have the Roots bag that is very similar to the Sutter large zip top so I didn't need another one of those but after reading this thread for days and days I caved and ordered the Fossil Hanover Crossbody in black from Zappos.ca!!!! Anyways I thought I should just thank all of you for enabling me!!!


----------



## linda~lou

kindlemama said:


> Linda Lou, I've been impatiently waiting for you to get your small turquoise Sutter. Please don't forget to see if the iPad fits in it.
> 
> I would be using it as an alternative bag for when I don't want to carry my normal (huge) purse, so it'd be okay if not much more else than a phone and a wallet could fit in it. Just want to make sure the iPad (with a very minimal) cover can be zipped inside.
> 
> Thank you!


Your wish is my command! Love it, however sorry to say, the iPad doesn't fit unless you want it sticking out on top. First pix is the back with the Kindle, fits perfect. Next is the front with iPad sticking out, then the last is w/o the iPad showing the main compartment. It's perfect for running round places you just want your Kindle and phone and keys and such. But since it is flat it doesn't hold as much as the large Sutter.

My opinion?? You need both sizes!!!!! Bawhahahaha!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sigh... I still think I need the smaller one in orange. I did see an orange bag at Macy's and it was gorgeous. 

I'm thinking, I'm thinking...


----------



## splashes99

Thanks for those pictures!  Very glad I got the small turquoise...and prob also happy i got the large purple   I'll admit that I have been completely and utterly enabled!


----------



## hudsonam

stanghla said:


> Wow, I cannot believe how I have been caught up in this thread. As if I need another new purse!!!! I have the Roots bag that is very similar to the Sutter large zip top so I didn't need another one of those but after reading this thread for days and days I caved and ordered the Fossil Hanover Crossbody in black from Zappos.ca!!!! Anyways I thought I should just thank all of you for enabling me!!!


Ack! Please post pics when you get it!  The yellow is on sale, and I thought, "Oh, that's such a summery color though," and then they show it on the model in jeans and a black turtleneck and it looks SOOO good! Must resist!!!


----------



## kindlemama

linda~lou said:


> Your wish is my command! Love it, however sorry to say, the iPad doesn't fit unless you want it sticking out on top. First pix is the back with the Kindle, fits perfect. Next is the front with iPad sticking out, then the last is w/o the iPad showing the main compartment. It's perfect for running round places you just want your Kindle and phone and keys and such. But since it is flat it doesn't hold as much as the large Sutter.
> 
> My opinion?? You need both sizes!!!!! Bawhahahaha!


Oh, you are baaaaad, Linda Lou. Honestly, I wasn't even in the market for a new purse, but after getting caught up in the frenzy of this thread, I'm doing all I can not to buy one of these darn things...that I DO NOT NEED!!!! 

Thanks so much for checking out the size for my iPad and posting the pictures; it really helps to know that it absolutely will not work. But now I see from your pics that the large Sutter is not TOO much bigger, and it might be the perfect size as an alternate purse for me...that I DO NOT NEED!!!!


----------



## DD

hudsonam said:


> Ack! Please post pics when you get it!  The yellow is on sale, and I thought, "Oh, that's such a summery color though," and then they show it on the model in jeans and a black turtleneck and it looks SOOO good! Must resist!!!


It looks great with black. I live in Florida for the winter, so I use it year round.


----------



## Jecca

This thread is something else! I'm mostly a lurker on these boards, but this thread has me all swept up! I went to Macy's this morning to check out the two Sutter bags in person, and I did like them but thought the large one was too big for me. I thought I was going to get the smaller one, but I tried my K2 in its Oberon cover, and it didn't really fit easily. Then I looked over and saw the Hanover bag and fell in love! Its size is in between the large and small Sutter, and it has almost as many nifty pockets and compartments. My K2 fit perfectly under the flap. It wasn't on sale at my Macy's (none of the Fossil bags were), but Zappos has it even cheaper.


----------



## julip

I love the Hanover! Did you get it in the brown? When I got mine, I must have spent about 15 minutes wandering around the store trying to decide on brown or black because that brown is such a deep chocolately color. I ended up with black because I already have a brown in about the same color that I use frequently, but it didn't stop me from having thoughts of running back to the store for it.  

Stanghla - congrats on your Hanover too! It really is such a perfect size, nice well-thought out bag, as they all seem to be. 

Linda - the leather on your turquoise looks beautiful.


----------



## CaroleC

I really don't need another purse. That said, the one that is intriguing me is the white large top zip Sutter at Dillards, that Cammie posted about... which is $41 + tax + shipping.  

DD, I absolutely adore the buttery color of your yellow large top zip Sutter, and I can imagine it being like that but a little bit brighter. Yours is the most beautiful of all, IMO! I think it would go with any color clothing.


----------



## Jecca

I haven't ordered it yet, but I'm 95% certain I'm getting the Hanover in brown. I really liked the cognac color too, but I think the brown will go with more. And you're right, it's a lovely rich, chocolatey brown. The leather is, I think, slightly softer than the leather in the Sutter.


----------



## julip

I had the same impression of the leather between my Sutter and Hanover - the Sutter leather is slightly pebbly while the Hanover is smooth, so it made it feel a little softer. Both are very squishy, though!


----------



## stanghla

hudsonam said:


> Ack! Please post pics when you get it!  The yellow is on sale, and I thought, "Oh, that's such a summery color though," and then they show it on the model in jeans and a black turtleneck and it looks SOOO good! Must resist!!!


hudsonam...I will post pics when it gets here. I am not sure how long it takes to ship to Canada though....hopefully not too long.


----------



## Neo

ayuryogini said:


> My thought exactly, but I haven't been this happy with a thread since Tigress78 posted about her Jujube Behave bag, and I notice a lot of you same enablers are on here.
> You know who you are!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (Neo, Vet, luvmy4brats, hudsonam, Cobbie, CorkyB, mlewis7





Cobbie said:


> Wha...wha...what do you mean? I'm just a victim here...


Yeah, seriously!!!! On this one, I've enabled no one, I'm just an innocent victim of hudsonam's enabling this time - and I so have no regrets !!!! I LOVE my new purse more every minute, this was definitely a good buy!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW, have you noticed that the Melania from J'Tote is now only expected to be available for the holiday season? I wonder what's up with that  They now haven't had it for almost a year! I wonder if it's ever coming back and if it's still worth waiting for or if I should try a bit more actively to find another laptop bag...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm a victim this time too!!

Don't pay attention to the fact I'm trying to go out and purchase this bag for other members now.....


----------



## jkent

If any of you need more enabling, I just received my Sutter Large in eggplant. The color is wonderful and will go with most everything.  It is gorgeous!  I got it on Ebay. The seller shipped it free and it came in a carton, packed in tissue with all its tags.  Could someone tell me what the little key is for.  Is it just a logo thing?


----------



## rlkubi

Luv, I would like the smaller Sutter in turquoise if the price is right.  Thank you so much for looking!


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> BTW, have you noticed that the Melania from J'Tote is now only expected to be available for the holiday season? I wonder what's up with that  They now haven't had it for almost a year! I wonder if it's ever coming back and if it's still worth waiting for or if I should try a bit more actively to find another laptop bag...


Neo - I have a Melania that I purchased last year which I have never used, that I was thinking about selling (for $80 shipped). It is a gorgeous bag, but I have bag overload and just haven't used it. It has stayed in its sleeper bag the whole time, and I also have the matching wallet with the tag still on it. It was one of their 'seconds', but it looks about perfect to me, and the leather is super soft. I'd be happy to send you some pictures if you are interested.


----------



## ZsuZsu

Oooh! I need to STOP watching this thread and looking at all the GORGEOUS pics!!!!!  I have a perfectly serviceable (not fabulous, not exciting) bad that I picked up at Penney's on sale about 6 months ago that has a center pocket that holds my k2i quite nicely.... I also have a variety of Coach bags that I love (one of which I can fit my k2i into if I sacrifice the makeup bag and big wallet), a great bag from some random etsy seller (one big pocket that again requires "sacrifices"....) and some nice, small "just the important stuff" bags for the rare occasion that I am going out and don't want to take my kindle (but I still have my kindle app on my iPhone!)......  this could get dangerous!  I love my Macy's card (and just paid it off) and Zappos and I have a close and personal relationship.... and I found out (thanks to this thread!) that there are 2 Fossil Outlets within just about 15 minutes of my house.... AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!  ENABLERS!!!!!!!!  LOL

Seriously, I might have to go check out Fossil at Gurnee Mills (8 miles) and Premium Outlets (15 miles)....


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> Wha...wha...what do you mean? I'm just a victim here...


Me too!


----------



## hudsonam

jkent said:


> If any of you need more enabling, I just received my Sutter Large in eggplant. The color is wonderful and will go with most everything. It is gorgeous! I got it on Ebay. The seller shipped it free and it came in a carton, packed in tissue with all its tags. Could someone tell me what the little key is for. Is it just a logo thing?


Would you mind sharing who the seller was? That sounds great.  And yup, the key is just a logo/cute "fob" thing.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ZsuZsu said:


> Oooh! I need to STOP watching this thread and looking at all the GORGEOUS pics!!!!! I have a perfectly serviceable (not fabulous, not exciting) bad that I picked up at Penney's on sale about 6 months ago that has a center pocket that holds my k2i quite nicely.... I also have a variety of Coach bags that I love (one of which I can fit my k2i into if I sacrifice the makeup bag and big wallet), a great bag from some random etsy seller (one big pocket that again requires "sacrifices"....) and some nice, small "just the important stuff" bags for the rare occasion that I am going out and don't want to take my kindle (but I still have my kindle app on my iPhone!)...... this could get dangerous! I love my Macy's card (and just paid it off) and Zappos and I have a close and personal relationship.... and I found out (thanks to this thread!) that there are 2 Fossil Outlets within just about 15 minutes of my house.... AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! ENABLERS!!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> Seriously, I might have to go check out Fossil at Gurnee Mills (8 miles) and Premium Outlets (15 miles)....


Not that I'm enabling or anything (cause I'm a victim here) but this bag wouldn't require sacrifices


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Neo - I have a Melania that I purchased last year which I have never used, that I was thinking about selling (for $80 shipped). It is a gorgeous bag, but I have bag overload and just haven't used it. It has stayed in its sleeper bag the whole time, and I also have the matching wallet with the tag still on it. It was one of their 'seconds', but it looks about perfect to me, and the leather is super soft. I'd be happy to send you some pictures if you are interested.


Thank you so much for your kind offer Julip! I would love to take you up on it, but I unfortunately can't right now: I've already gone waaaay overboard any type of budget with my earlier purchase (hem, as we know!), my new K3 pre-ordered for the end of the month, and I also already ordered a few new e-reader bags from Melissa for my new k3 .

I have absolutely no regrets, but I seriously need to get a grip here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I may however get back to you later on this in case you still have it and still want to get rid of it 

Again, thank you so much


----------



## Cammie

CaroleC said:


> I really don't need another purse. That said, the one that is intriguing me is the white large top zip Sutter at Dillards, that Cammie posted about... which is $41 + tax + shipping.


I received a notice that the large white large Sutter from Dillards shipped yesterday. I've always wanted a white purse...been a bit afraid that it may easily show dirt. But I did buy the protectant spray recommended here...hope that will help. I'll post pictures when it gets here.


----------



## pghaworth

I just want to say... this has to stop!!! I'm now doing what all of you are doing and I wasn't doing it before. Someone call the bag police.


----------



## Pushka

*WE ARE ALL VICTIMS HERE.*

And I am so happy about that.

Ok, my 'eggplant' has just been released from Australian customs, which means it will arrive Monday. I will have to be content with Apple green for the moment.


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Yeah, seriously!!!! On this one, I've enabled no one, I'm just an innocent victim of hudsonam's enabling this time - and I so have no regrets !!!! I LOVE my new purse more every minute, this was definitely a good buy!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW, have you noticed that the Melania from J'Tote is now only expected to be available for the holiday season? I wonder what's up with that  They now haven't had it for almost a year! I wonder if it's ever coming back and if it's still worth waiting for or if I should try a bit more actively to find another laptop bag...


Why didn't you buy mine when it was for sale? It was brand new. Took me a while to sell it, but I finally did.


----------



## pghaworth

I just want to say... this has to stop!!! I'm now doing what all of you are doing and I wasn't doing it before. Someone call the bag police.


Pushka said:


> *WE ARE ALL VICTIMS HERE.*
> 
> And I am so happy about that.
> 
> Ok, my 'eggplant' has just been released from Australian customs, which means it will arrive Monday. I will have to be content with Apple green for the moment.


Eggplant, apple green? What, where? I Luv both of those colors. I might be persuaded.


----------



## luvmy4brats

pghaworth said:


> I just want to say... this has to stop!!! I'm now doing what all of you are doing and I wasn't doing it before. Someone call the bag police.


Maybe one of the KB Accessories board moderators should step in...

Oh wait, that's me...nevermind


----------



## Pushka

luvmy4brats said:


> Maybe one of the KB Accessories board moderators should step in...
> 
> Oh wait, that's me...nevermind


What chance do we mere mortals have when one of the mods is actively conspiring in this thread.

Carry on all.

I do love turqouise though.....


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Maybe one of the KB Accessories board moderators should step in...
> 
> Oh wait, that's me...nevermind


Yeah, we have free license to be totally out of control. Luv will never stop us! LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

What was Harvey thinking when he added me as a mod here

BWAHAHAHA

(Actually, I've only been a mod on this particular board for a week.. Y'all are in trouble! I take my enabler moderating duties VERY seriously)


----------



## mlewis78

This thread is hilarious!  Can't believe all the people who stopped in Macy's the past few days.  I haven't been tempted to buy, but I love how the turquoise large sutter looks in Luv's photos.  While I have only been in the Fossil store (which doesn't have them), this thread has me looking at bags on websites I normally don't bother with, such as Zappos, Dillards (that came from a search of one of these bags), Dillard's Coach section, Macy's, Fossil, Ebay, Nordstrom's, Coach and Coach Outlet.  I didn't even know that Coach Outlet had a website.  

But I only bought a VB from a seller in Bonanzle, which was the VB Villager in Very Berry Paisley.  It was smaller than I expected, actually a bit smaller than the pleated tote I already have.  The dimensions said 16" across, but that's just the top (didn't say width was the top in the VB website) and it tapers to a smaller bottom width.  I can use it though.

So I haven't been enabled to buy a Fossil (yet).  I'm slightly curious about what Macy's Herald Square has, but I'd bet that even if they had the large sutter that it wouldn't be discounted.  I like the Hanover styles too.


----------



## corkyb

Ok, get em while they're hot. Fossil Sutter Large zip top on sale in green, sky blue, white and yellow for $96.60. Jees can't you guys search?
http://www.6pm.com/fossil-sutter-large-top-zip-lily-white

I never heard of this place though I'm considering a purchase. 
Paula


----------



## corkyb

Is the sky blue a different color than the turquoise?  Why oh why didn't my red one come today so I could more thoroughly decide if I am in love with the bag or not?


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> Ok, get em while they're hot. Fossil Sutter Large zip top on sale in green, sky blue, white and yellow for $96.60. Jees can't you guys search?
> http://www.6pm.com/fossil-sutter-large-top-zip-lily-white
> 
> I never heard of this place though I'm considering a purchase.
> Paula


Oh


Spoiler



CRAP


 they have the orange in the smaller crossbody for $68


----------



## CaroleC

Cammie said:


> I received a notice that the large white large Sutter from Dillards shipped yesterday. I've always wanted a white purse...been a bit afraid that it may easily show dirt. But I did buy the protectant spray recommended here...hope that will help. I'll post pictures when it gets here.


Great! I'd love to see your photos.  I imagine that the white will be fine if you use the protectant, and wipe it off from time to time. It looks so pretty and fresh, and what a great price!


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Why didn't you buy mine when it was for sale? It was brand new. Took me a while to sell it, but I finally did.


Must have missed that one


----------



## mlewis78

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> CRAP
> 
> 
> they have the orange in the smaller crossbody for $68


Would you really use an orange bag (other than for Halloween)? I never understood orange for clothing and bags.


----------



## ZsuZsu

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> CRAP
> 
> 
> they have the orange in the smaller crossbody for $68


Oh... you might have pushed me over the edge with the orange!!!!!!!! I LOVE orange! So cheerful and unexpected- and PRETTY!

<step away from this thread now, Laurie...> LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

mlewis78 said:


> Would you really use an orange bag (other than for Halloween)? I never understood orange for clothing and bags.


I would. I love orange. Not bright, in your face orange, more of a pumpkin/burnt orange color.

I saw the orange while I was out today and it's a very pretty shade.


----------



## Pushka

luvmy4brats said:


> What was Harvey thinking when he added me as a mod here
> 
> BWAHAHAHA
> 
> (Actually, I've only been a mod on this particular board for a week.. Y'all are in trouble! I take my enabler moderating duties VERY seriously)


Harvey has shares in Fossil and Linda is his plant.



luvmy4brats said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> CRAP
> 
> 
> they have the orange in the smaller crossbody for $68


Thank God they dont post to Australia.


----------



## corkyb

Luv,
Can you check?  Is yours turquoise or sky blue?
Paula


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mine is definitely turquoise.

I bet the sky blue would match my Oberon


----------



## linda~lou

corkyb said:


> Ok, get em while they're hot. Fossil Sutter Large zip top on sale in green, sky blue, white and yellow for $96.60. Jees can't you guys search?
> http://www.6pm.com/fossil-sutter-large-top-zip-lily-white
> 
> I never heard of this place though I'm considering a purchase.
> Paula


That's the site I got my small turquoise that I got today. They do have some good deals! And fast shipping too!


----------



## Jaasy

corkyb said:


> Ok, get em while they're hot. Fossil Sutter Large zip top on sale in green, sky blue, white and yellow for $96.60. Jees can't you guys search?
> http://www.6pm.com/fossil-sutter-large-top-zip-lily-white
> 
> I never heard of this place though I'm considering a purchase.
> Paula


They are good, I've ordered shoes from them...


----------



## linda~lou

corkyb said:


> Is the sky blue a different color than the turquoise? Why oh why didn't my red one come today so I could more thoroughly decide if I am in love with the bag or not?


Yes they are different. Not by much but they are different. Turquoise is more of a aqua and sky blue is more of a true blue. I think Zappos had both colors in the large so you can compare.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I REALLY wish Amazon had these bags for a good price. I've got quite a GC balance on my account I could use.


----------



## corkyb

I just ordered the yellow and the white from Dillards.


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Thank you so much for your kind offer Julip! I would love to take you up on it, but I unfortunately can't right now: I've already gone waaaay overboard any type of budget with my earlier purchase (hem, as we know!), my new K3 pre-ordered for the end of the month, and I also already ordered a few new e-reader bags from Melissa for my new k3 .
> 
> I have absolutely no regrets, but I seriously need to get a grip here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I may however get back to you later on this in case you still have it and still want to get rid of it
> 
> Again, thank you so much


I completely relate lol - just wanted to throw it out there for you to file away in the back of your mind.


----------



## Skydog

corkyb said:


> http://www.6pm.com/fossil-sutter-large-top-zip-lily-white
> 
> I never heard of this place though I'm considering a purchase.
> Paula


This e-store is owned by Zappos but without the "special" customer service that Zappos provides, i.e. returns 365 days/free return shipping vs. 30-day return and return shipping paid by customer.


----------



## jkent

hudsonam:  the seller is realboutique and i'm pretty sure i saw another sutter for sale from the same vendor.


----------



## julip

The spray is kind of strong, so I usually use it outside. It dries quickly, though. Remember to spray it at about 9 inches away with quick swaths, and it should work great without any change in color. I seem to remember some good tips on the Purse Forum site, but if you have never been there, be forewarned it is a dangerous place to venture into, like this site.


----------



## KindleGirl

julip said:


> The spray is kind of strong, so I usually use it outside. It dries quickly, though. Remember to spray it at about 9 inches away with quick swaths, and it should work great without any change in color. I seem to remember some good tips on the Purse Forum site, but if you have never been there, be forewarned it is a dangerous place to venture into, like this site.


Does the spray have an after-smell? Is there a smell once it dries?


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> I completely relate lol - just wanted to throw it out there for you to file away in the back of your mind.


Oh, it's filed alright 

Thank you !!!


----------



## julip

KindleGirl said:


> Does the spray have an after-smell? Is there a smell once it dries?


Not at all from my experience. I haven't used it on my Sutter yet, but I've used it on both leather and fabric (Borsa Bella Let's Do Lunch bag) and none have had any lingering scent. I was able to use them pretty soon after treatment, too.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Did you see this red Sutter for $39.99 Buy it Now on ebay? It's used... http://cgi.ebay.com/Fossil-Red-Leather-Large-Sutter-Tote-Bag-Handbag-Purse-/250681324468?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

I have to live vicariously through everyone else because I just got a new Coach purse last month.


----------



## DD

KimberlyinMN said:


> Did you see this red Sutter for $39.99 Buy it Now on ebay? It's used... http://cgi.ebay.com/Fossil-Red-Leather-Large-Sutter-Tote-Bag-Handbag-Purse-/250681324468?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> I have to live vicariously through everyone else because I just got a new Coach purse last month.


Yes, I saw that. But it looks like it has quite a bit of wear on it. Just the idea of a used purse turns me off.


----------



## DD

Cobbie said:


> Just ordered this and I will never come to this thread again. Un-huh, you heard me. Never again.


Oh, it's beautiful. If I didn't already have an orange purse, I would order that one. I'm really coveting the turquoise one!


----------



## corkyb

jkent said:


> hudsonam: the seller is realboutique and i'm pretty sure i saw another sutter for sale from the same vendor.


Ok, how do you search a seller on ebay? I couldn't find that.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Click the Advanced Search link and then click Seller.  "realboutique" doesn't seem to be the right seller though. They have nothing for sale and no completed sales....


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> Just ordered this and I will never come to this thread again. Un-huh, you heard me. Never again.


<drool> I saw the orange leather at Macy's today. Just not the Sutter style. It was gorgeous!!!

I want it...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> Thank you. I'm still looking at the purple one.


You're still here in this thread....


----------



## Cammie

corkyb said:


> Ok, get em while they're hot. Fossil Sutter Large zip top on sale in green, sky blue, white and yellow for $96.60. Jees can't you guys search?
> http://www.6pm.com/fossil-sutter-large-top-zip-lily-white
> 
> I never heard of this place though I'm considering a purchase.
> Paula


I have ordered bf from them with no problems.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> You actually _believed_ me?


'Bout as much as I believe the kids when they say "I'll do the dishes as soon as this show is over". 

Orange, huh I might have to hate you for awhile.


----------



## jkent

I apologize, the seller is realdealboutique


----------



## linda~lou

Pushka said:


> Harvey has shares in Fossil and Linda is his plant.


busted!


----------



## Magellan

OMG- I would never have believed that a forum thread could be such an agent of seduction....
Or-more to the point, that I could be so thoroughly seduced.
After finally catching the Kindle bug and pre-ordering a K3, I came across this forum/thread purely by accident a couple of days ago and, like everyone elso, apparently, fell in love with the Fossil Sutter and was totally caught up in the thread.
By sheer chance yesterday I found the large Sutter on eBay Aust (either plum or purple, the ad being ambiguous about the colour) and will now be the proud owner of a plum or purple Sutter some time next week.
Thank you sooooooo much, you dreadfully evil girls.


----------



## Magellan

Thank you for the "warm" welcome, Cobbie and I'll certainly do that.


----------



## Pushka

Magellan said:


> By sheer chance yesterday I found the large Sutter on eBay Aust (either plum or purple, the ad being ambiguous about the colour) and will now be the proud owner of a plum or purple Sutter some time next week.
> Thank you sooooooo much, you dreadfully evil girls.


I saw that one!!! But I am expecting a purple, or eggplant as they call it, from the US on Monday.
Now, run from here while your credit card is intact!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Congratulations and welcome. Youcertainly picked the right thread to jump into. This has gotten CRAZY. 

But I have to think you'll fit in just fine. Your first post on a Kindle forum is about a bag. You my dear are just the type of person we look for over here on the accessories board.  . 

I'm one of the mods, so of you have any questions, give me a holler. Stick around for awhile... But you might want to hide your wallet.


----------



## mlewis78

I just might go to Macy's tomorrow.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just added a new line to my signature because this thread has gotten so outrageous...

It's all fun and games until the credit card bill comes in.


----------



## Magellan

ROFL Cobbie.  This entire board sounds dangerous.

Many thanks, luv.  I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Magellan said:


> ROFL Cobbie. This entire board sounds dangerous.
> 
> Many thanks, luv. I'll keep you in mind.


I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not  you might be keeping me in your mind to remember to stay far, far away. (which if that were the case, nobody here would blame you) although I'm not quite so sure why I've gotten such a rep. I merely enable cajole help our members find the perfect accessories and empty your wallet get a good deal.

Trust me


----------



## Pushka

mlewis78 said:


> I just might go to Macy's tomorrow.


Another one bites the dust!


----------



## mlewis78

Pushka said:


> Another one bites the dust!


I'm just curious to see these bags up close (if Macy's has any).


----------



## Pushka

mlewis78 said:


> I'm just curious to see these bags up close (if Macy's has any).


Hmm, so was I. And as luvmy4brats found, as I found, once you see and touch, it is all over.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cobbie said:


> Just ordered this and I will never come to this thread again. Un-huh, you heard me. Never again.


Darn it Cobbie...This is the next color I've been eyeing but trying to resist. And what do I see first thing when I come here this morning...Your post..Haven't received my turquoise one yet and now I want this one...thankssss


----------



## Pushka

I think they call this colour paprika and not orange. Lovely.


----------



## Vet

Yes. It looks like a reddish orange. It's definately not an in-your-face orange. Pretty!


----------



## splashes99

Now that someone posted the discounted prices from 6pm, I'm debating returning my large purple and small turquoise and getting the cheaper large one in turquoise and the smaller one in purple (flip flopping the colors to take advantage of the discounted price)....but then I'd have to ship them back and wait for the new order to be sent....


----------



## pattyaz

splashes99 said:


> Now that someone posted the discounted prices from 6pm, I'm debating returning my large purple and small turquoise and getting the cheaper large one in turquoise and the smaller one in purple (flip flopping the colors to take advantage of the discounted price)....but then I'd have to ship them back and wait for the new order to be sent....


6pm only has the sky blue in the large bag which looks pretty - but it is not the same color as the turquoise.....


----------



## hudsonam

Well, I didn't order another bag from 6pm, but I ordered two pairs of Keen boots super cheap! Woot woot!  Gosh, I love that site. If you haven't already, sign up for their daily emails. There are always a few things extra cheap each day. It's bad for your wallet though.  But both pairs of boots I got (it was hard to think about boots in August, but it was worth it) were 50-60% off. 

But I digress... Back to your bag talk.  (it was hard not to throw a bag in there too, fyi).


----------



## RobertK

Kind of impressive iw the longevity of this seemingly simple thread, heh.


----------



## PraiseGod13

RobertK said:


> Kind of impressive iw the longevity of this seemingly simple thread, heh.


LOL! One would think "seemingly simple" but there is nothing simple about bags/accessories. There are styles and there are colors and there are features and there are sizes and there are sales and there are.....


----------



## Vet

Oh so true!


Cobbie said:


> You're quite welcome...<evil grin>
> 
> Pushka and Vet, I'll let you know how true the color is when I get it.


Cool. I'm definately thinking about the black. But, the red is pretty and I've never had a red handbag!


----------



## Vet

lol. I really need to do the same!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Vet said:


> lol. I really need to do the same!


I'll have to enable you when we have lunch on Monday


----------



## Neo

Cobbie, I am so proud of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <wipes emotional tears from eyes>

Your second purse in the same thread, you go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vet

luvmy4brats said:


> I'll have to enable you when we have lunch on Monday


Lol! If you find a black large Sutter on sale, consider me enabled!


----------



## Karma Kindle

Yesterday I saw the large Hanover in Red at Marshall's for $39.00.  The Hanover crossbody in Paprika was $29.00.  There were a few other Fossil bags -- but none that looked especially well suited to the Kindle... and no Sutton bags of any size...  But Marshall's had a lovely Kate Spade Bag for $149 (list was around $400).  

I bought the Hanover Crossbody in Paprika the other day.. it's very coral-y orange  -- but looks like it has more rose undertones in fluorescent light.  I didn't buy it the first time I saw it because I thought it was too coral-y pink -- but I'm glad I did -- it's a really pretty fall color.


----------



## Vet

Nice! I checked T.J. Maxx. Didn't see anything I liked. I'll have to check Marshall's


----------



## KindleGirl

Ooohh, we have a Marshall's here so I'll have to stop in on the way to my friend's house tonight. Sure would be a nice surprise if I found a Fossil bag there. Seems I usually don't find anything much there.


----------



## julip

Karma Kindle said:


> Yesterday I saw the large Hanover in Red at Marshall's for $39.00. The Hanover crossbody in Paprika was $29.00. There were a few other Fossil bags -- but none that looked especially well suited to the Kindle... and no Sutton bags of any size... But Marshall's had a lovely Kate Spade Bag for $149 (list was around $400).
> 
> I bought the Hanover Crossbody in Paprika the other day.. it's very coral-y orange -- but looks like it has more rose undertones in fluorescent light. I didn't buy it the first time I saw it because I thought it was too coral-y pink -- but I'm glad I did -- it's a really pretty fall color.


Awesome! Pictures?  I've checked at one Marshalls and a TJ Maxx, with no luck. Seems like I've always seen Fossil bags there in the past when I wasn't looking for one.

Congrats to everyone on their new buttery bags and shoes! Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## ayuryogini

Cobbie said:


> Just ordered this and I will never come to this thread again. Un-huh, you heard me. Never again.


Very funny, Cobbie; you already ordered it, why would you need to come back to this thread?

Now, how about staying away from the next handbag thread
I couldn't do it, can you?

I got the bronze and the purple; once I could see them both, the decision was a lot easier to make; 
I like the purple soooo much better than the bronze; it's a beautiful deep purple, and for me, purple is a neutral color in my wardrobe. Highly recommended, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Vet

Oh pics please!


----------



## pattyaz

Can we stand one more Macy's report??  I went to a 2nd Macy's near my house today and they had the Sutter Large Top Zip in turquoise for $70 and change.  So.....  I bought that one and I am going to send my $120 one back to ebags.  And since I was so good and am actually saving money  , I bought the black Sutter Large Top Zip also.  This Macy's had these marked 25% off - so it was just over $100.....  I don't think the other Macy's close to me had the same discount - but I went there last weekend.  It might be worth checking out if any of you have a Macy's close by....  

I don't know if my hubby is going to agree with how I "save money"  LOL....

What I really love about these Sutter bags is even though they are a good size - they feel very light to carry....


----------



## Vet

I would pay $70 for a black one in a heartbeat! Do I need it? No! Do I want it? Yes!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just saved over $300 in car repairs by diagnosing and figuring out how to replace the part myself. 

I think I should treat myself to an orange purse......  

Ok, Maybe I should wait to see if I'm right first....


----------



## linda~lou

oh you guys, I just got the large red sutter I ordered from Zappo's yesterday.  It is sooooo beautiful, a much softer red than pictured.  So now that makes 4....large red, green, black and a small turquoise.  Do I win?   

Seriously, I.AM.DONE.  Seriously.  

I will post a pix of the red later, battery is charging on my camera.

How can we do a survey on who bought what and what color?  I started from page one and was going to start a spreadsheet to keep count but it got too confusing!  lol

This thread has made me so happy, never in my wildest dreams did I ever think this innocent little post would cause such a firestorm!!!  I have been a Coach fan for years and that's all I ever carried, but Fossil has won me over with this bag.  

And boy is that orange/paprika one lovely..........NO, STOP.......I.AM.DONE!

Congrats to each and every one of you that got this bag.  If I ever see anyone carrying it, I will ask them if they frequent the Kindle boards!!!!


----------



## pattyaz

Oooh - the red!!  I don't know if I should come back to this post anymore to see it.  

Put me down for a large black and a large turquoise......  But red - it is calling to me.......


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think I can create a poll and merge it with this thread. I'm at the auto part store, but will attempt the poll when I get home. Probably an hour or 2.


----------



## hudsonam

So I got out of work a little early and I thought, "Hmm, maybe I'll run into Ross and see what they have." Well, lo and behold, right near the registers was a rack with 4 or 5 large Sutters in sky blue ($55 + tax), and one of the sutter crossbody organizer style ($50 + tax). I of course left with a large Sutter. And as I drove home, I thought, "Oh, I'll probably return it or see if any of the ladies on Kindleboards wants it before I do," but when I tried it on in my full length mirror, I fell in love. Oy, my credit card is jacked up this month.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Bwahahaha!!!

Got another one!


----------



## hudsonam

luvmy4brats said:


> Bwahahaha!!!
> 
> Got another one!


Yes, this after I already bought the Liberty style which I am perfectly 100% in love with. But I guess I'm still behind some of the ladies here.


----------



## corkyb

pattyaz said:


> Oooh - the red!! I don't know if I should come back to this post anymore to see it.
> 
> Put me down for a large black and a large turquoise...... But red - it is calling to me.......


I'm hoping my red is there when I get home tonight.
And I ordered the white and the yellow yesterday from Dillards. With tax and shipping, it came to about $120 for both.
Sure hope I like this bag as I seldom return anything, especially by mail. All good intentions, but it just doesn't happen.
Paula


----------



## linda~lou

Heeeeerrrrreeee's Red!!


----------



## linda~lou

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I can create a poll and merge it with this thread. I'm at the auto part store, but will attempt the poll when I get home. Probably an hour or 2.


you're the best!!!!! inserting a thumbs up smiley!


----------



## linda~lou

Cobbie said:


> Oh, my gosh! Linda, it's gorgeous!!! Another color to consider. How could you?


hee hee hee


----------



## Vet

Now, I could do that one instead of black!


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> So I got out of work a little early and I thought, "Hmm, maybe I'll run into Ross and see what they have." Well, lo and behold, right near the registers was a rack with 4 or 5 large Sutters in sky blue ($55 + tax), and one of the sutter crossbody organizer style ($50 + tax). I of course left with a large Sutter. And as I drove home, I thought, "Oh, I'll probably return it or see if any of the ladies on Kindleboards wants it before I do," but when I tried it on in my full length mirror, I fell in love. Oy, my credit card is jacked up this month.


Wow, that Sky Blue is gorgeous!!


----------



## Neo

OK, that red is GORGEOUS Linda, definitely my favorite color so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!

And no, I'm NOT buying it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I already got a (very) expensive Coach barely 4 days ago, and thanks to Hudsonam  

But yes, I am drooling  !!!!!!!!


----------



## pattyaz

I am not  looking!!!  I am not looking!!!!!

And that red is not a perfect color for fall....  Nope, not perfect.....  Well, almost perfect....  Well.....


----------



## clawdia

Oh, that red really is gorgeous!  But - it looks like a pebbled leather.  Are all these Sutter large bags pebbled?

I love the look - but I love really, really soft and smooth leather more than the pebbled variety.

I want a bag big enough for my DXG in its noreve case . . . these Sutter large zip bags look the right size.


----------



## Scooter321

It came!!!! The yellow Sutter really is beautiful. I already have it fully loaded with my K1 (I'm waiting for the K3), iPod, phone, wallet, and sundry other crap essentials, and it's still looking sm-o-o-o-th. 

I took a picture because I thought it would be obvious how to add a photo to my post, but I'm afraid I can't figure it out. I don't see anything that allows me to upload an image. The "insert image" icon doesn't do it. Sorry. 

I gotta say, that red looks absolutely delish! I will resist. I will resist. I will res &#8230;


----------



## stanghla

If anyone is looking for the Kiwi green large Sutter bag there is one on EBAY.CA. It is brand new with tags and the item number is 300454291261 with a buy it now price of $89.99.......just thought I would mention it


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I can create a poll and merge it with this thread. I'm at the auto part store, but will attempt the poll when I get home. Probably an hour or 2.


Luv, what in the world are you doing at the auto parts store? They don't have any purses there!!!!


----------



## DD

Scooter321 said:


> It came!!!! The yellow Sutter really is beautiful. I already have it fully loaded with my K1 (I'm waiting for the K3), iPod, phone, wallet, and sundry other crap essentials, and it's still looking sm-o-o-o-th.
> 
> I took a picture because I thought it would be obvious how to add a photo to my post, but I'm afraid I can't figure it out. I don't see anything that allows me to upload an image. The "insert image" icon doesn't do it. Sorry.
> 
> I gotta say, that red looks absolutely delish! I will resist. I will resist. I will res


Scooter, you have to upload your picture to one of the photo hosting sites like photobucket.com. They will give you an image tag and you just paste it into your post here.


----------



## DD

That is a beautiful shade of red.  Very nice!


----------



## linda~lou

clawdia said:


> Oh, that red really is gorgeous! But - it looks like a pebbled leather. Are all these Sutter large bags pebbled?
> 
> I love the look - but I love really, really soft and smooth leather more than the pebbled variety.
> 
> I want a bag big enough for my DXG in its noreve case . . . these Sutter large zip bags look the right size.


I agree, it does looked more pebbled than my green one, but the softness of the leather is exactly the same. The pebbled look in no way effects the buttery softness. And the size is perfect for all your stuff. How was that for enabling?


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> Luv, what in the world are you doing at the auto parts store? They don't have any purses there!!!!


Lol! Getting the part to fix Joe's car. By fixing it myself I'm saving us over $300.... Then I can get another purse!!!! <grin>

Although he doesn't see it that way...


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Lol! Getting the part to fix Joe's car. By fixing it myself I'm saving us over $300.... Then I can get another purse!!!! <grin>
> 
> Although he doesn't see it that way...


Uh-oh, I have a feeling that $300 is already spent.


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> OK, that red is GORGEOUS Linda, definitely my favorite color so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> And no, I'm NOT buying it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I already got a (very) expensive Coach barely 4 days ago, and thanks to Hudsonam
> 
> But yes, I am drooling !!!!!!!!


LOL!


----------



## CaroleC

Fabulous shade of red, Linda Lou!!  WOW.  Very classy.


----------



## clawdia

linda~lou said:


> I agree, it does looked more pebbled than my green one, but the softness of the leather is exactly the same. The pebbled look in no way effects the buttery softness. And the size is perfect for all your stuff. How was that for enabling?


That gets you a gold star for enabling, I would think!

So some pebbled leather really can be buttery soft?

Oh . . . I want one. And I'm not even a handbag person . . . but I truly don't have one big enough for my DXG, and I want something that would work for that and still feel wonderfully soft and look good!


----------



## luvmy4brats

So I went out and bought so more leather conditioner yesterday and the stain spray to put on my new turquoise purse. I had every intention of doing it today. I discovered that someone has already spilled a bit of something on one of the flaps   Gonna try to clean it and get it protected tonight.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The poll is added! For those of you that bought more than one, You can select all that apply.

If I missed anything on the poll, just let me know and I'll add it.


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> So I went out and bought so more leather conditioner yesterday and the stain spray to put on my new turquoise purse. I had every intention of doing it today. I discovered that someone has already spilled a bit of something on one of the flaps  Gonna try to clean it and get it protected tonight.


I would be furious!! I hope the culprit is sufficiently repentent.

Perhaps this purse damage, plus your savings on car repairs, would justify buying another purse... just suggesting....   

Thanks for the poll!!!  Not that can participate, since I haven't bought one of these fabulous purses.


----------



## luvmy4brats

CaroleC said:


> I would be furious!! I hope the culprit is sufficiently repentent.


It was one of the twins.. You know "Not Me" and "I don't know" I hate those kids...


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> It was one of the twins.. You know "Not Me" and "I don't know" I hate those kids...


I only had an only child, and she managed to pull that off too somehow! You'd think she was three kids for all the mischief she would get into. (Now she's 32, married, and living happily in Oregon).


----------



## Pushka

When buying inspecting the apple green flap bag, the attendant said they had been told to use velvet soap on a soft cloth to clean the bags. The colours are so gorgeous and I will have purple on Monday.


----------



## julip

Thanks for the poll, Luv! I had to giggle at the "you may only choose up to 16 options".  

Oh my goodness, that red, orange, and sky blue are gorgeous. I don't think there is a bad color in the bunch, honestly!

I have both the pebbled and the smooth in my two different Fossils, and I agree that while the hand is different on each, they are both equally smooshily soft and buttery!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Whoever thought this thread would get to be 20 pages long AND have to have a poll added to keep track of just how many bags have been purchased?

Hilarious!


----------



## DD

LOL.  Only 16 choices!  ha ha ha

I have the Large Zip Top in yellow so far.  I'm looking for the turquoise and maybe a black one.


----------



## corkyb

Pushka said:


> When buying inspecting the apple green flap bag, the attendant said they had been told to use velvet soap on a soft cloth to clean the bags. The colours are so gorgeous and I will have purple on Monday.


What kind of soap is velvet soap?


----------



## Vet

CaroleC said:


> I only had an only child, and she managed to pull that off too somehow! You'd think she was three kids for all the mischief she would get into. (Now she's 32, married, and living happily in Oregon).


LOL! I thought I was the only mom who thought her only child was like having 3.


----------



## Pushka

ah I wondered if it might be an Australian product. I am wary of asking stuff like that, as when we were in New York once, a lady who was inviting us to dinner asked us if we had Lasagne in Australia which made her seem so centric. 
Velvet soap is pure soap, with no artificial ingredients and I see it is an Australian soap. I guess that means that any soap product that doesn't use artificial ingredients would be equivalent?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> ah I wondered if it might be an Australian product. I am wary of asking stuff like that, as when we were in New York once, a lady who was inviting us to dinner asked us if we had Lasagne in Australia which made her seem so centric.
> Velvet soap is pure soap, with no artificial ingredients and I see it is an Australian soap. I guess that means that any soap product that doesn't use artificial ingredients would be equivalent?


sounds like ivory soap. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## hudsonam

Love the poll.  I have purchased the sky blue Large Sutter and I also selected "other," as my first purchase was the magenta Liberty Satchel.


----------



## rlkubi

Hudson, did they have any more in sky blue?  If so how close is Ross to you?


----------



## hudsonam

rlkubi said:


> Hudson, did they have any more in sky blue? If so how close is Ross to you?


They had 3 or 4 more, and it is close. I could stop by there this weekend and pick one up if anyone is interested (and if there are any left).


----------



## rlkubi

I would definitely be interested if you don't mind!  Luv, this is a better deal but thank you!  If you don't mind!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> Is the poll for only Fossil bags or any bags generated by this thread? I bought the Carla Mancini bag inspired by none other than...<drum roll, please>...hudsonam.   No surprise there.


I'd say any bag that was inspired by this thread... that's why I put other 



rlkubi said:


> I would definitely be interested if you don't mind! Luv, this is a better deal but thank you! If you don't mind!


No problem!


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> Is the poll for only Fossil bags or any bags generated by this thread? I bought the Carla Mancini bag inspired by none other than...<drum roll, please>...hudsonam.   No surprise there.


Ok, that one I'll take responsibility/credit for. 

rlkubi, I don't mind at all! I hope there are some left.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I made the poll so you can change your vote... You know, update it when you buy ANOTHER bag   

But I think any bag purchase this thread has generated deserves to be recognized, Fossil or not.


----------



## rlkubi

Thanks Hudson!!!  I appreciate it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> (...running and screaming away from this thread...for a minute)


Aren't you supposed to be staying out of this thread anyway?


----------



## hudsonam

rlkubi said:


> Thanks Hudson!!! I appreciate it!


No problem! I thought about picking up a couple extra, and I should have! Oh, and also, they aren't in perfect shape - from being tossed around, there are some minor marks on the leather. Just wanted you to know, in case that makes a difference. It came to $58 and change with tax, and I'm not sure what shipping will cost.


----------



## rlkubi

But they still look nice right?


----------



## rlkubi

Or would I be better off going with the smaller one that Luv found for $70 including shipping?  How bad are they?


----------



## Cammie

I love this thread.  Seems that we have a worldwide network of ladies searching high and low for these bags and sharing information.  I particularly enjoy seeing what everyone bought and sharing everyone's enthusiam.  Grats to all who are or soon will be enjoying their new bags.


----------



## eldereno

Went to Marshall's today.  Checked for Fossil bags (just in case)(didn't find any), but really went there to look for a Lucky Brand suede hobo bag in brown.  Didn't find it but found it in a beautiful gray/green suede.  Bought it!!!!  And bought a bag for my sister's BD gift and a small, inexpensive crossbody to keep in it as my "wallet" and pull out when I don't want to carry the larger bag.  Now I learn that Ross has had the bags and Ross was just next door!!!  Another shopping trip in my future?


----------



## corkyb

I received the red large sutter today and it is gorgeous, but there are a few marks on it. It came from ebags too.  I will have to look at them in the light of day and see if they are just in the leather or if I need to mail it back.  Gosh, I HATE mailing things.
Anybody find any new colors today?  I have the white and yellow o the way.  Of course, I live in the northeast and am well over 50 so I won't be able to use it much this year.


----------



## Neo

eldereno said:


> Went to Marshall's today. Checked for Fossil bags (just in case)(didn't find any), but really went there to look for a Lucky Brand suede hobo bag in brown. Didn't find it but found it in a beautiful gray/green suede. Bought it!!!! And bought a bag for my sister's BD gift and a small, inexpensive crossbody to keep in it as my "wallet" and pull out when I don't want to carry the larger bag. Now I learn that Ross has had the bags and Ross was just next door!!! Another shopping trip in my future?


LOL, pictures please 

What is great thanks to this thread, is that one way or another we all got new purses/bags out of it and should be all set until the next wave of threads - that should be at least another week or so after we calm down on this one, right ?


----------



## Emily King

I just bought this red/rust bag at TJ Maxx:










More expensive than any purse I've ever bought, but I LOOOOOVE it! It's butter soft and big enough to easily carry my ipad and kindle together.


----------



## Cammie

Grats EKing!  That's a beautiful bag.  I have several B. Makowsky bags.  They are well known for their soft buttery leather.


----------



## Neo

OK, I have to fess up - in a totally different category... I just received 3 new e-reader bags from Borsa Bella to fit my new K3 in a cover... and  a new small e-reader bag for I'm not sure what, but I loved the fabric and wanted something in it  ...

All of this because I couldn't decide which one of the fabrics I wanted more - I love them all!!!!!

And we will all be happy to know that my new K3 in cover in BB bag will fit perfectly in my new Coach - not that I really need all that protection, as my Coach has 3 separate pockets/compartments, one of them exclusively for my Kindle  

Love the B Makowsky EKing, EXCELLENT buy  !!!


----------



## Emily King

Neo said:


> Love the B Makowsky EKing, EXCELLENT buy !!!


Not sure if it was excellent - spent $150 on it.  I justified it by telling myself the retail pricetag was $288.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I don't have a B Makowsky bag yet, but I do have SEVERAL by his wife, Kathy Van Zeeland. One of these days I'll get one of his bags.


----------



## hudsonam

rlkubi said:


> Or would I be better off going with the smaller one that Luv found for $70 including shipping? How bad are they?


They aren't bad at all! Nothing worse than what you might find after using it for a week or two. Just some minor issues. It depends on whether you really want the large one, or if the small works for you just as well.


----------



## rlkubi

Hudson, if you don't mind going there and they have any left that aren't bad -- I will pay you back.  Thanks!


----------



## skyblue

So certainly there is a meet and greet scheduled for the soon to be Kindle 3 owners and their new Fossil Sutter bags!  I think I'm buying stock in Fossil.  This thread is cracking me up!


----------



## Pushka

skyblue said:


> So certainly there is a meet and greet scheduled for the soon to be Kindle 3 owners and their new Fossil Sutter bags! I think I'm buying stock in Fossil. This thread is cracking me up!


Like I posted before, Harvey already has shares in Fossil and Linda is his plant.  She has already admitted it!


----------



## linda~lou

luvmy4brats said:


> The poll is added! For those of you that bought more than one, You can select all that apply.
> 
> If I missed anything on the poll, just let me know and I'll add it.


the thread has a poll! I love it!! Luv, you're the best.

Looks like a lot of bags were bought, huh? Cool!


----------



## Cammie

Good thing we've all purchased our bags and are now exercising restraint . Wisely, many of have declared that we are "done." Otherwise, some of us might be tempted to get the smaller crossbody bag in turquoise or black for $69 at Nordstroms:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3067761?Category=&Search=True&SearchType=keywordsearch&keyword=fossil&origin=searchresults


----------



## Magellan

Whoops...don't know what I did wrongly there.
All your collective fault, Ladies.
I hadn't even thought about adding to my bag collection lately until this thread appeared.
Yesterday it was the Fossil sutter.  Today, whilst shopping for a neighbour's birthday present, I spied a gorgeous pale pinky leather "Guess" bag and immediately fell in love with it.  ANOTHER $200.  And yes, I did manage to find a birthday present as well.
I uploaded the pic of the Guess bag to photobucket and thought that I followed the instructions okay to post but, LAH, something obviously went awry.....lol.


----------



## Magellan

Thanks, Cobbie. Hopefully it works this time.


----------



## Magellan

Whoo Hoo.  It worked.


----------



## mlewis78

OK, as promised, I went to Macy's Herald Square this evening.  I hardly ever go there any more and the last time was after an interview I had in January nearby.  It's huge crowded and noisy.  Glad to see that something is doing well in this recession!

At first I looked at the Fossil bags that were 40% off.  It was a mess there and most of the ones against the wall with the Fossil sign were the prints.  Near that was a table with big pile of various brands on sale that was picked through. I saw some small sutter cross-body bags, including one in turquoise, but they were too small for my needs.  I had almost given up but found the current Fossil collection.  

The large sutter bags were not on sale.  Full price at $138.  I put my kindle with cover in the front zip pocket of one of them and it's just perfect.  No turquoise or green.  It is a good bag and I was so impressed with the way the Kindle fits.  They had it in black, espresso, one bronze, and a few in camel.  One camel one was smooth leather and the others (in camel) were pebbled.  All were soft though.  I asked someone about the turquoise and she said no, they dont' have them.  I said "but you did..." and she said yes and that they all sold out in the sale.

I got the feeling that some lurkers on this thread (in the NYC area, maybe even NJ) cleared out the turquoise large sutter bags!  I didn't buy a bag.  I think I like the espresso the best, but I was not tempted since they didn't have turquoise.


----------



## Magellan

Cobbie, I took a couple of pics of this bag but this one is definitely true to colour.  The zip pockets behind the front ones are huge and the centre zip allows one to extend the bag which, knowing me, I'll need.


----------



## Pushka

Good grief, Nordstroms want $63 for shipping, the bag is $75. Not happening.


----------



## corkyb

Magellan said:


> Whoops...don't know what I did wrongly there.
> All your collective fault, Ladies.
> I hadn't even thought about adding to my bag collection lately until this thread appeared.
> Yesterday it was the Fossil sutter. Today, whilst shopping for a neighbour's birthday present, I spied a gorgeous pale pinky leather "Guess" bag and immediately fell in love with it. ANOTHER $200. And yes, I did manage to find a birthday present as well.
> I uploaded the pic of the Guess bag to photobucket and thought that I followed the instructions okay to post but, LAH, something obviously went awry.....lol.


Oh where did you get that beautiful pink Guess bag?
Paula


----------



## Karma Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't have a B Makowsky bag yet, but I do have SEVERAL by his wife, Kathy Van Zeeland. One of these days I'll get one of his bags.


Keep checking Marshalls... I found this B Makowsky in a buttery soft pebbled leather for $69 this past week -- it even has a Kindle pocket:










It's difficult to gauge size in the photo -- but it's a slimmer profile (depthwise from front to back) yet large bag -- 12 inches tall and 14 inches wide.










and the signature cellphone pocket on the back:










And here is the Fossil Hanover in Paprika that I brought home for $29 from Marshalls:


----------



## Magellan

corkyB

I found the pink "Guess" bag in a handbag shop in my local shopping centre in Aus.  The leather is gorgeously soft and the pockets have heaps of room for all of the items that usually get lost in the maelstrom of the larger compartments.  I had no intention of buying another bag when I visited the store but I fell in love with this one as soon as I saw it.  LOL...I had transferred all of my "stuff" from the bag I'd been using before I even left the centre.
Now I'm awaiting the arrival of my Sutter within the next day or so.


----------



## KindleGirl

Karma Kindle...cute Hanover bag in Paprika! I really like that style. I looked at the Marshall's here in town and they didn't have Fossil bags, but I did find a smaller crossbody bag from Tignanello that I liked and bought. I'll have to remember to keep checking Marshall's periodically...typically I don't go in there much. Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## rlkubi

Hudson, any luck or did you get a chance to go there?


----------



## hudsonam

rlkubi said:


> Hudson, any luck or did you get a chance to go there?


I didn't get over there today, but I am going tomorrow for sure.


----------



## rlkubi

No worries at all!  I just wondered!!!  Please don't make a special trip!


----------



## Magellan

Cobbie

The description of the Guess bag:

3074047 Guess Regan Vntg Wash Hobo Rose


----------



## sherylb

Yikes! You guys are such a bad influence! 
I drug my poor mother to the nearest mall (1.5 hours away) and they just happen to have a Macy's and of course I had to stop in there just to see if they had some tops on sale (ya, some tops...that's my story and I'm sticking to it!). We "happened" to be walking through the purse section and lo and behold, there was a very lonely single Sutter Large Zip Top in turquoise sitting on a sale table with all the rest of the Fossil purses on sale so I had to pet it and reassure it that it would be sold to Someone, but I didn't think it would be me.  
Well, we did our business in the other stores with thoughts of the turquoise purse spinning in my head. Since we parked outside of Macy's we, of course, had to walk back through to get to our car and had to walk right past the purses and IT WAS STILL THERE. You guessed it, I brought it home with me. Out the door with sales tax it was $76.00. Woohoo!  
Now I'm thinking I might need the smaller one for those times when I don't want to carry a large purse. The sales lady said they were on sale because of the colors...the fall color line came out and they were dumping the other colors.  Thank goodness for Zappo's or Ebags so if I decide to buy the small one, I'll just order from them.


----------



## corkyb

Went to Macy's today.  They had a turquoise large zip sutter with a big ole spot on it.  Nothing else that touched my fancy, well except the hanover in black and brown.  But they weren't on sale.  Went to Marshall's instead of grocery shopping.  Nada. Zip.  So I just bought myself a new cast iron teapot and three cups along with some tea.  Will have to jump on over to the tealovers thread I guess. 
Paula


----------



## julip

Congrats on the turquoise find, Sheryl - It was clearly meant to be! My Macy's either didn't get any of the colors or were already cleaned out by the time I called  , so yay for everyone who found one! You were wise to buy it before you left - you would have been thinking about it all night! Resistance is futile, just like going 'just to look' at a litter of puppies.  

Magellan, Karma, EKing, eldereno - your new bags look and sound beautiful! 

Skyblue - lol I was thinking how fun that would be to have a Kindle-Fossil meetup. What a great picture that would make with all the different colors!  

Neo - you sound like you shop like me - my last BB purchase I couldn't decide on one fabric so I ordered 2 bags. Luckily each had 2 fabrics each!   Have you posted a picture of them somewhere? 

Paula - your new teapot and cups sound like a great find as well. I am scared to go in that thread because I already have so much loose tea in my pantry that I need to consume. I used to be quite a regular shopper at adagio teas years ago and have many accessories, brewers and tins from there!


----------



## Boston

Magellan said:


> Cobbie
> 
> The description of the Guess bag:
> 
> 3074047 Guess Regan Vntg Wash Hobo Rose


Zappos has it

http://www.zappos.com/guess-regan-hobo


----------



## linda~lou

sherylb said:


> Yikes! You guys are such a bad influence!
> I drug my poor mother to the nearest mall (1.5 hours away) and they just happen to have a Macy's and of course I had to stop in there just to see if they had some tops on sale (ya, some tops...that's my story and I'm sticking to it!). We "happened" to be walking through the purse section and lo and behold, there was a very lonely single Sutter Large Zip Top in turquoise sitting on a sale table with all the rest of the Fossil purses on sale so I had to pet it and reassure it that it would be sold to Someone, but I didn't think it would be me.
> Well, we did our business in the other stores with thoughts of the turquoise purse spinning in my head. Since we parked outside of Macy's we, of course, had to walk back through to get to our car and had to walk right past the purses and IT WAS STILL THERE. You guessed it, I brought it home with me. Out the door with sales tax it was $76.00. Woohoo!
> Now I'm thinking I might need the smaller one for those times when I don't want to carry a large purse. The sales lady said they were on sale because of the colors...the fall color line came out and they were dumping
> the other colors. Thank goodness for Zappo's or Ebags so if I decide to buy the small one, I'll just order
> from them.


And another one and another one and another one bites the dust!


----------



## corkyb

42 purses purchased from this thread OH my LORD!  Eleven of them are turquoise and I don't have one of those!  Must find one at discount price, must find one at discount price, must find one at any price...


----------



## mlewis78

No fair!  My Macy's didn't have the turquoise last night!  All the large sutters they had were for fall and were full price.


----------



## Magellan

Boston

You girls pay such a good price for bags on that side of the Pacific.
I paid AU$199 (US$130) for the Guess and the Sutter also sells for $199 Aust here.  I'm assuming that much of the difference is accounted for in shipping.

Apart from the Sutter on the way to me, the only others I've seen were this morning in a large dept store in town  (black and camel) and I couldn't justify one of those as I seem to have a preponderance of bags in those colours - or shades thereof.

Linda Lou sure created a firestorm on this hilarious thread....lol.


----------



## Pushka

Magellan, You need to get into eBay.com and go that route. I snagged a large zip sutter from there and even with shipping paid just over $100.


----------



## hudsonam

rlkubi said:


> No worries at all! I just wondered!!! Please don't make a special trip!


No worries here either!  I'll be heading over there later today.


----------



## anivyl

*walks self away from this thread...*

wait..

THE PURPLE LOOKS AWESOME!!

*drags self away from this thread yet again* 

argh!


----------



## jkent

I've got the purple and it is indeed awesome.


----------



## Trilby

I went to TJ Maxx this morning to look at pocketbooks, most were scary beyond all reasoning...and some were nice. Etienne Aigner  and Tignanello had some cute bags. But no Fossil (pouts) not that I would have bought one...but it would have been nice to look at one hands on.


----------



## hudsonam

rlkubi said:


> No worries at all! I just wondered!!! Please don't make a special trip!


I sent you a PM! 

ETA: So you can all call me an enabler now.  I went to Ross and picked up the last 3 large Sutters they had (check your PMs ladies!), and I felt like a lunatic, but I don't think anyone thought anything strange. I told the cashier they were gifts, but I don't think she really gave a rat's you-know-what. LOL!


----------



## hudsonam

Does anyone with the large Sutter have a way to weigh it? I can do it tomorrow at work, but if anyone else here can do it, I can let the ladies know their shipping costs today.


----------



## kindlemama

hudsonam said:


> Does anyone with the large Sutter have a way to weigh it? I can do it tomorrow at work, but if anyone else here can do it, I can let the ladies know their shipping costs today.


My bathroom scale says 1.4 lbs.

That was nice of you to go back and get the bag for others.


----------



## hudsonam

kindlemama said:


> My bathroom scale says 1.4 lbs.
> 
> That was nice of you to go back and get the bag for others.


Thank you! And I had to give everyone a legitimate reason to call me an enabler. 

To everyone who is waiting on pics from me, we're running out right now, but I promise I will send you the pics tonight! I'm on the east coast, FWIW.


----------



## pghaworth

Just want you to know, so that there's no misunderstanding... I blame ALL of you. It started with the Sutter [thank goodness I didn't get that too] and then I moved on to shoes. I never do this but I caught the fever... and once that starts. I spent the whole weekend shopping online.


----------



## DD

hudsonam said:


> I sent you a PM!
> 
> ETA: So you can all call me an enabler now.  I went to Ross and picked up the last 3 large Sutters they had (check your PMs ladies!), and I felt like a lunatic, but I don't think anyone thought anything strange. I told the cashier they were gifts, but I don't think she really gave a rat's you-know-what. LOL!


Maybe I missed it, hudsonam, but what colors did you get?


----------



## Trilby

$68 at 6pm.com








http://www.6pm.com/product/7362129/color/641


----------



## corkyb

Trilby said:


> $68 at 6pm.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.6pm.com/product/7362129/color/641


This is the smaller one.


----------



## corkyb

45 purchases from this thread.  And I don't think we are done yet!


----------



## Trilby

corkyb said:


> This is the smaller one.


Yes, Dimensions: 10 1/2" wide x 1 1/2" deep x 9" high.

The large is $96.60 at the same site.


----------



## Trilby

Oh look there's a Sutter Satchel! 









http://www.6pm.com/product/7592329/color/3


----------



## Cammie

hudsonam said:


> I sent you a PM!
> 
> ETA: So you can all call me an enabler now.  I went to Ross and picked up the last 3 large Sutters they had (check your PMs ladies!), and I felt like a lunatic, but I don't think anyone thought anything strange. I told the cashier they were gifts, but I don't think she really gave a rat's you-know-what. LOL!


I agree that this was super nice of you and Heather to be personal shoppers for us.


----------



## kindlek

Hey Karma Kindle---just curious what state you're in where the Paprika Hanover was available in Marshall's?


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Neo - you sound like you shop like me - my last BB purchase I couldn't decide on one fabric so I ordered 2 bags. Luckily each had 2 fabrics each!  Have you posted a picture of them somewhere?


LOL! No, no pictures anywhere, as they are the really simple e-reader bags, just sized to fit the K3 with a cover - I got one in simple black (but very water resistant fabric), one in the green jungle print, and one in the elegant black and white. I know you are going to make fun of me, but I already had those exact same bags in the exact same prints for my K2 . But I have been very happy with them, so why change a winning team 

The only extra: I got myself a small gadget bag (for the charger, right?) in the 1000 splendid sunsets prints, and it's simply splendid!!!! Gorgeous fabric, and I don't even like pink!


----------



## MsScarlett

For the one or two of you (haha!) who have this bag, how is it to carry?  Is it "clunky" or really heavy?  I think I really like the sky blue color.


----------



## linda~lou

MsScarlett said:


> For the one or two of you (haha!) who have this bag, how is it to carry? Is it "clunky" or really heavy? I think I really like the sky blue color.


not clunky or heavy at all, well the heaviness depends on what you put in it. 

But it's soooo soft and cushy it just kinda molds into your body. It stays on my shoulder really well, that's one thing I like about it that it isn't always slipping off my shoulder. Plus you can wear it cross body too!!! It really, really is comfortable to carry even if fully loaded with stuff.

I've been alternating between my large and small and I am deeply madly in love with them!!!!!


----------



## Magellan

Wowee!!!  My purple (plum) large top Sutter just arrived and I love it to bits.
Now I may be able to concentrate on a cover (Noreve, I think) for my K3.  Choosing the colour for that little item will be another saga in the making, I'm sure.

Pushka,  I'm trying very hard to restrain myself as far as handbags go at the moment - not that I trust myself very far at all...lol.


----------



## hudsonam

Cammie said:


> I agree that this was super nice of you and Heather to be personal shoppers for us.


I am more than happy to shop for people.    The ladies at work know me as a shopping nut, and I am NEVER, EVER going to live it down when I walk in tomorrow with 4 of the same bags to mail to people I have enabled. I seriously might have to do it on the down low. I will get so teased about it.


----------



## AlisonM

Oooohhh, I can't wait for my bag to arrive.  I am a bit nervous about the green now, I thought it would be gorgeous but my 13 year old looked at it and said 'yuck'!  

Hopefully I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Vet

hudsonam said:


> I am more than happy to shop for people.    The ladies at work know me as a shopping nut, and I am NEVER, EVER going to live it down when I walk in tomorrow with 4 of the same bags to mail to people I have enabled. I seriously might have to do it on the down low. I will get so teased about it.


Which colors did you get? I saw a black one today, but the leather looked like it had been sunbleached and it had a pin hole on the backside.


----------



## hudsonam

DD said:


> Maybe I missed it, hudsonam, but what colors did you get?


They were all sky blue. 

Now, if anyone finds a black one for really cheap, let me know! Oh wait, the outlet had one for $80 or $70...


----------



## luvmy4brats

hudsonam, my husband gave me a hard time when he saw I had two of the turquoise bags. I can't imagine what it would have been like with 4! LOL!!


----------



## Vet

hudsonam said:


> They were all sky blue.
> 
> Now, if anyone finds a black one for really cheap, let me know! Oh wait, the outlet had one for $80 or $70...


I'd love to have the black one. I really wanted the one I saw earlier, but as I mentioned, it was in bad shape.


----------



## CaroleC

AlisonM said:


> Oooohhh, I can't wait for my bag to arrive. I am a bit nervous about the green now, I thought it would be gorgeous but my 13 year old looked at it and said 'yuck'!
> 
> Hopefully I won't be disappointed.


I am sure you won't be! The green is really pretty.


----------



## Boston

I went back to Macy's to see if another bag that I wanted had gone down in price any further (it had).  Of course, this time they had a turquoise large sutter there as well...and while I shouldn't have...I bought both      It was hard to resist given the large sutter was only $55 after coupon. 

I need to stay out of this forum.


----------



## Esther

I went away for the weekend and before I left I quickly left a message here.  I can't believe that was back on page 11! And now we are up to pg 24 on Sunday night.  Before I left, I was unsuccessful in finding a Sutter Lg Zip top on sale at our other local Macy's. 

Has anyone come across the Sutter Satchel and tried the kindle out in it?  I ask because I think it looks great, but it may not have the number of pockets that the large zip tote has.

I'll be checking our Ross this week!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Silver

Trilby said:


> $68 at 6pm.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.6pm.com/product/7362129/color/641


Okay, okay! This is my THIRD handbag in just a few days. No way do I want that Fossil Sutter bag (I said to myself), but the smaller one at SUCH a price. I mean, I would be totally stupid not to grab the turquoise. Right? Right? Well, it's done and that's that.

Please let my Kindle get here soon. I think I'm out of control with the placebos. (Some very costly placebos.)


----------



## MsScarlett

Sigh.  So now I have a hankering for one in sky blue.  Was it as pretty a color as it looks in the pics?  I got a cute Relic bag the other day so I dont *need* it, and I certainly don't need to spend over $100 on a bag.  But, I can still *want* one...I usually carry Vera Bradleys, most leather bags are too heavy and bulky.  But this looks like a good one to hold all of my toys that I like to carry around.


----------



## luvmy4brats

MsScarlett said:


> Sigh. So now I have a hankering for one in sky blue. Was it as pretty a color as it looks in the pics? I got a cute Relic bag the other day so I dont *need* it, and I certainly don't need to spend over $100 on a bag. But, I can still *want* one...I usually carry Vera Bradleys, most leather bags are too heavy and bulky. But this looks like a good one to hold all of my toys that I like to carry around.


I normally carry Vera Bradley bags too. I can tell you that this one is not heavy at all.


----------



## MsScarlett

Nothing like a board full of enablers, lol.  I wonder if there is a chance there might be one at Ross?  I may have to go look tomorrow.


----------



## corkyb

Wish we had a Ross around here.  I have struck out around here.  Macy's:  Nada,  Marshall's: nada.


----------



## Pushka

Magellan said:


> Wowee!!! My purple (plum) large top Sutter just arrived and I love it to bits.
> Now I may be able to concentrate on a cover (Noreve, I think) for my K3. Choosing the colour for that little item will be another saga in the making, I'm sure.
> 
> Pushka, I'm trying very hard to restrain myself as far as handbags go at the moment - not that I trust myself very far at all...lol.


Oooh, oooh, so did mine today! it is gorgeous, all soft and all these pockets and places and everything. I bought it off ebay usa, last week,  and I see it has a Macy's sticker on it.


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> I normally carry Vera Bradley bags too. I can tell you that this one is not heavy at all.


Oh!! Now I have to think of another reason not to buy that gorgeous sky blue smaller one, or the pristine large top zip one in white... or that classy red large top zip...


----------



## MsScarlett

Anyone looking for yellow?

[URL=http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay]http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?orderId=292609179&catalogId=770&productId=502216301&quantity=1&Nty=1&searchUrl=%2Fendeca%2FEndecaStartServlet%3FNtk%3Dall%26Nty%3D1%26N%3D1633737%26storeId%3D301%26catalogId%3D770%26Ntt%3Dtop%2Bzip&Ntt=top+zip&N=1633737&langId=-1&addedToShoppingBag=Y&storeId=301&Ntk=all&calculationUsageId=-1&ddkey=OrderItemAdd[/url]

I'm even tempted at that price but I really don't want yellow. But it might help someone else.  You guys are right. This game is fun. Lol.


----------



## lonestar

I looked at this thread right after it was started and ran for the hills.  I've been thinking about that Fossil bag since then.  And coming back here today and reading the entire thread is not helping.  I was supposed to work on some embroidery patterns and guess what, I have not even opened the embroidery software.

I think I need the black and turquoise large bags.  No where to shop around here though and that is why I don't have them yet.  Still thinking, still thinking.  The red looks beautiful.  Or the espresso.  I gotta get out of here.

All y'all are crazy.


----------



## mlewis78

Where do you all keep your bag collections?  

I have rows of hooks that hang over the tops of two doors, but I could use some more doors or hooks that go on walls (but that would be work).

I keep my older bags in a few big totes on a shelf in a closet.  I could use more space for this.  But once I put bags into the closet, I forget about them.

I'm afraid that if I do eventually buy the large Sutter (black, espresso or turq if I could only find it -- not at full price), that my small 1-bdrm. apartment will be overrun with all these bags.


----------



## lonestar

I have already looked at these again this morning.  Ugh!  I'm hooked.  Shopping online is the only option for me and I can not find any sales.  So far, I have resisted the "add to cart" click.  So far.


----------



## lonestar

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B00347AKGA/ref=dp_image?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&img=MAIN&color_name=x

This looks nice.


----------



## splashes99

For purse storage, try this:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=17038435

I have 2, and they're secure without hurting the purses. Plus, they save soooo much space, and with a bed bath and beyond 20% off coupon, it's only like $16


----------



## KindleGirl

splashes99 said:


> For purse storage, try this:
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=17038435
> 
> I have 2, and they're secure without hurting the purses. Plus, they save soooo much space, and with a bed bath and beyond 20% off coupon, it's only like $16


Thanks for showing us this....it looks really nifty. Now I just have to make room in my closet for it.  Looks really handy for storing all of my Vera Bradley purses and accessories, as well as my new bags from this thread!


----------



## hudsonam

MsScarlett said:


> Anyone looking for yellow?
> 
> [URL=http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay]http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?orderId=292609179&catalogId=770&productId=502216301&quantity=1&Nty=1&searchUrl=%2Fendeca%2FEndecaStartServlet%3FNtk%3Dall%26Nty%3D1%26N%3D1633737%26storeId%3D301%26catalogId%3D770%26Ntt%3Dtop%2Bzip&Ntt=top+zip&N=1633737&langId=-1&addedToShoppingBag=Y&storeId=301&Ntk=all&calculationUsageId=-1&ddkey=OrderItemAdd[/url]
> 
> I'm even tempted at that price but I really don't want yellow. But it might help someone else.  You guys are right. This game is fun. Lol.


Wow, that is VERY tempting! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Neo

splashes99 said:


> For purse storage, try this:
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=17038435
> 
> I have 2, and they're secure without hurting the purses. Plus, they save soooo much space, and with a bed bath and beyond 20% off coupon, it's only like $16


Thank you for this, I just ordered 2 !!!! This came at the perfect moment, I've just spent the last couple of days trying to think of a purse storage solution


----------



## Vet

lonestar said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B00347AKGA/ref=dp_image?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&img=MAIN&color_name=x
> 
> This looks nice.


I didn't see this style, but I noticed quite a few Franco Sarto bags at Ross and TJ Maxx.


----------



## chilady1

I like these bags, but I need something large enough to not only carry my Kindle but a netbook also.  Beautiful bags, just not large enough.


----------



## hudsonam

I forgot to post that it was drizzling last night when we went to Ikea to get my new Poang chair  and I got water spots on my Fossil.   Any way to make them go away? Should I treat the bag to prevent it from happening again, or are water spots on leather inevitable? 

I don't usually carry leather bags, but the ones I have, and the ones with leather trim like my Dooneys, have never had this problem.


----------



## linda~lou

chilady1 said:


> I like these bags, but I need something large enough to not only carry my Kindle but a netbook also. Beautiful bags, just not large enough.


How big is your netbook? My iPad fits in the main compartment with plenty of room to spare. You can check the first page to see mine with the iPad inside to see if your netbook may fit.


----------



## linda~lou

hudsonam said:


> I forgot to post that it was drizzling last night when we went to Ikea to get my new Poang chair  and I got water spots on my Fossil.  Any way to make them go away? Should I treat the bag to prevent it from happening again, or are water spots on leather inevitable?
> 
> I don't usually carry leather bags, but the ones I have, and the ones with leather trim like my Dooneys, have never had this problem.


http://www.amazon.com/Garde-Rain-Stain-Repellant-Pack/dp/B001U5FGTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1281974861&sr=8-1

Garde Rain and Stain Repellent was recommended in a earlier post. Got some from Amazon and it seems to really protect. Highly recommend it!!! As far as water stains, they should dry. Someone else suggested pure soap like Ivory to clean it. Are the water spots still there or did they dry?


----------



## hudsonam

linda~lou said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Garde-Rain-Stain-Repellant-Pack/dp/B001U5FGTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1281974861&sr=8-1
> 
> Garde Rain and Stain Repellent was recommended in a earlier post. Got some from Amazon and it seems to really protect. Highly recommend it!!! As far as water stains, they should dry. Someone else suggested pure soap like Ivory to clean it. Are the water spots still there or did they dry?


They are dry, but they are still there.


----------



## linda~lou

hudsonam said:


> They are dry, but they are still there.


bummer.....try Ivory soap. Before I got the Garde, I had some spots too and I used a sulfate free mild shampoo and it got out the black fingerprint I managed to get on mine.


----------



## lesedi

Sigh.

I've been reading this thread all along, even while on a fly-fishing trip to northern NM. I've tried to be strong and not succumb, to no avail.

I live in a small town in which the biggest store is a Kmart - you can get everything you _need _ there, just not everything you _want_ so I knew it would be impossible to find it here. However, last Friday I drove to Pasadena CA (four hours, one way) to attend a memorial service for a colleague. The church happens to be 1/2 blocks from the Old Town Macy's so after the service I dropped in to check out the purses. Alas, no turquoise Fossil Sutters, large or crossbody. They had chocolate brown and yellow in each style - none of which appealed to me. So I left the store and decided to let go of the small dream of a purse in this style and color.

However, like the proverbial moth drawn to the flame, I checked this thread again this morning and wound up on the 6pm.com site and ordered the turquoise Sutter crossbody.

So now I wait.

Sigh. 

Lesedi


----------



## hudsonam

linda~lou said:


> bummer.....try Ivory soap. Before I got the Garde, I had some spots too and I used a sulfate free mild shampoo and it got out the black fingerprint I managed to get on mine.


Thanks! Do you wet a cloth and use that to apply the soap? Luckily it isn't TOO noticeable, and it's on the back, so not the end of the world.


----------



## linda~lou

hudsonam said:


> Thanks! Do you wet a cloth and use that to apply the soap? Luckily it isn't TOO noticeable, and it's on the back, so not the end of the world.


yep, used a damp wash cloth with a dab of shampoo then used a clean part of the wash cloth still damp to blot. It will look worse before it looks better. Once it dried the mark was gone.

good luck!!!

and yea for Lesedi!!!!! We got another one!! You will love it, I promise!!!!


----------



## kindlemama

AlisonM said:


> Oooohhh, I can't wait for my bag to arrive. I am a bit nervous about the green now, I thought it would be gorgeous but my 13 year old looked at it and said 'yuck'!
> 
> Hopefully I won't be disappointed.


Ha, ha, my 17 year-old looked at my yellow one and said, "Really, Mom? Yellow?" (I've always been the brown and black type.)

It was the one and only one my Ross had, so I HAD to get it. Well, there was also a small white one, but it was in pretty bad shape; it'd obviously been used. I had it at the register with me, and was having second thoughts (out loud) -- the lady behind me said she wouldn't get it, so I didn't. I know I wouldn't have been happy with it, so I'm glad she was there to be my Jiminy Cricket. 

Edited to add: My yellow one is a very nice, soft shade, not an in-your-face yellow; I think yours will be beautiful too, Alison. I think my son was just shocked to see something other than black or brown...he's never seen my wild side!


----------



## cagnes

lesedi said:


> Sigh.
> 
> I've been reading this thread all along, even while on a fly-fishing trip to northern NM. I've tried to be strong and not succumb, to no avail.


Same here, I tried not to get pulled in, but it happened! Passed a couple of malls this Saturday & came across a Large Sutter 1/2 off in yellow at Dillard's. I bought it but all the while I was fawning over the espresso brown bag. I then went to Macy's & found a green large Sutter at 40%, plus an additional 15% off. I couldn't decide if I liked the yellow or green better, so I went ahead & bought the green too. All the while & was fawning over & caressing the espresso bag, which I was determined not to buy since it wasn't on sale. I debated whether to keep both the green & yellow bag or to return one... but, figured I'd bring them both home & then decide later.

I just couldn't get that espresso bag out of my head & before I made it to my car I decided that I'd get more use out of the brown & that was the one I had my heart set on. Since, the price of the 2 sale priced bags was equal to the full priced bag I returned them both & got was I really wanted. Even at full price, I'm very happy with my new bag.... thanks guys!


----------



## DD

Just got back from a shopping trip, ladies.  Here are my results:

Macy's had the sutter large top zip in brown and camel at full price $138.
T. J. Maxx had no fossil at all
Ross had 1 large top zip in sky blue and 3 sutter crossbodies (the smaller one) in sky blue.  The large one was $54.99 and the small was $39.99.

Funny story:  I got so excited when I saw the sky blue large one at Ross, that I thought it was turquoise, not having seen the turquoise in person, and I bought it.  I completely forgot about checking the tag.  When walking to the car, I glanced in my bag and thought, "Gee, that looks bluer than it did in the store."  (fluorescent lights).  Then it dawned on me to look at the tag and sure enough, it said sky blue.  Sadly, I took it back inside and returned it telling them I made a mistake.  It was so beautiful but I have my heart set on turquoise and didn't want another of the same bag in such a close color.  My husband was laughing and said I wanted it to be turquoise so much that that's what I saw.  

The funny thing is, Tuesday is 'over 55 10% off' day at Ross.  Being barely over 55 (ahem, my nose is growing.  I'm really 61.), before I bought it, I had asked the manager if he could hold it for me until tomorrow because it was the only one and I was afraid that it wouldn't be there tomorrow.  He said he absolutely couldn't.  At Ross it means definite firing if he did that.  But, he kinda whispered to me, "Hide it someplace."  I decided not to take the chance and to buy it anyway.  So when I immediately came back in to return it, they called the manager over to approve it.  I don't know what he thought I was trying to pull but he was looking at me strangely.  I wanted to tell him it wasn't my fault I was being so ditzy.  Some ladies on my discussion board had started a frenzy about these bags and I got caught up in it.    See, it's all your fault!!!  LOL.


----------



## Shetlander

hudsonam said:


> They are dry, but they are still there.


It's been a long time since I've had a leather purse, but is it typical that the leather is so delicate? I splurged and bought the expresso large Sutter. Love it. It is suprisingly light on my shoulder. I put some leather protector on it and I'm ok with doing that. But do I really need to not wear it when it might rain or snow? Or put up with it getting spotted? That would be annoying. I live in the Midwest and the weather is annoying enough as it is.


----------



## Karma Kindle

I don't have any spotting on any of my leather bags -- and I live where it rains frequently (south florida).  I do use a good leather conditioner on my bags when I first buy them (I use Byron's Hyde Food).  It's not a spray on protectant, it's a conditioner and protectant.  I'm not wowed by the leather on the Fossil bags I've seen (I haven't seen the large sutter) -- I find it very thin and a bit dry to begin with -- so I suspect it's more susceptible to damage.  In contrast the leather on some of my other bags like my Lucky Brand bag, an Anne Klein bag, and even a Stone Mountain bag is thicker, more supple, and shows little signs of wear even after daily use.  The leather on the more upscale bags is even nicer - like that of Coach or Makowsky or some of the bags I purchased in Argentina.


----------



## DD

Shetlander said:


> It's been a long time since I've had a leather purse, but is it typical that the leather is so delicate? I splurged and bought the expresso large Sutter. Love it. It is suprisingly light on my shoulder. I put some leather protector on it and I'm ok with doing that. But do I really need to not wear it when it might rain or snow? Or put up with it getting spotted? That would be annoying. I live in the Midwest and the weather is annoying enough as it is.


Not all leather is like this. The leather on the Sutter is like Nu-Buck leather. Very soft, almost like suede, and shows water marks. If you're concerned about using it in the rain, you might want to buy a different style that has a glazed leather. It's a little tougher but not as soft.


----------



## hudsonam

DD said:


> Not all leather is like this. The leather on this particular post in like Nu-Buck leather. Very soft, almost like suede, and shows water marks. If you're concerned about using it in the rain, you might want to buy a different style that has a glazed leather. It's a little tougher but not as soft.


Just to let everyone know, this is a different bag than the Sutter, and the leather is definitely different, so I don't want to scare all you new Sutter owners.


----------



## Shetlander

hudsonam said:


> Just to let everyone know, this is a different bag than the Sutter, and the leather is definitely different, so I don't want to scare all you new Sutter owners.


Thanks. I feel a little better. I was starting to regret buying the Sutter which is so far I have loved but was starting to worry about.


----------



## DD

hudsonam said:


> Just to let everyone know, this is a different bag than the Sutter, and the leather is definitely different, so I don't want to scare all you new Sutter owners.


Sorry, hudsonam, I missed that it was a different bag. I edited my post to refer directly to the Sutter.


----------



## hudsonam

DD said:


> Sorry, hudsonam, I missed that it was a different bag. I edited my post to refer directly to the Sutter.


No worries! I am going to have to get something to protect my bag because I just LOVE it. For anyone curious, I posted pics of it earlier in this thread somewhere.  It's called the Liberty Satchel.

As a side note (enable, enable) there was a brand new Dooney bag on QVC yesterday on Easy Pay. It was REALLY nice, but a bit over my price range. ETA: Oh drat, it's not on easy pay anymore. 

This is the one:
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.CM_SCID.coll.item.A210762.desc.Dooney-Bourke-Genuine-Leather-Sac-with-Ring-Hardware


----------



## lonestar

I caved.  I ordered the turquoise bag from Zappos.  It's a birthday present to myself.  Y'all are all crazy and so am I.  There was never any question.  I like Fossil bags and have two I like but was looking for a new bag anyway.  I carry so much with me- Kindle, phone, camera, pens, etc.  Notice I did not include money in that sentence.

I hope to order the black bag soon.  For now, my turquoise bag will be the new "black".

I have really enjoyed my Vera Bradley bowler bag.  The pocket inside is perfect for my Kindle but leather bags are my favorite.

I feel exhausted and relieved now.  The stress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaroleC

Lonestar, that is great!!! I am so happy for you. 

Meanwhile I just got back from the mall. We entered the mall through Penneys and I managed to steer Frank to the purses there, and we saw the Relic Tricia in Teal, normally $40, sale price $29:

It is definitely too small for a DX, but should be fine for a k3 I would think. I was not entranced, for some reason. I like my present purse better. I really wanted to see the Fossil Sutter large zip top but they don't seem to carry it.

So, I managed to get him to walk clear across to the other side of the mall with me to the Fossil store. What a HUGE disappointment! They didn't have any bags like those we have been discussing. They had jeans, some other types of purses, and some mens' leather bags to use instead of briefcases or for laptops.

I know there are some other Louisianians that read this board and live quite a few miles outside of New Orleans, so wanted to suggest that they may not want to make a special trip to the Fossil store at Lakeside Mall. 

After that I had to forego looking for Fossil bags at Dillards and Macys for today, to keep Frank happy. In return, he suggested that tomorrow (or soon) we can go to the Tanger outlet mall up in Gonzales and look for Fossil or other purses there (and tromp through Cabelas too, to make him happy). That is the mall where I got my present $13 purse (photo on p. 2 of this thread,).


----------



## hudsonam

lonestar said:


> I caved. I ordered the turquoise bag from Zappos. It's a birthday present to myself. Y'all are all crazy and so am I. There was never any question. I like Fossil bags and have two I like but was looking for a new bag anyway. I carry so much with me- Kindle, phone, camera, pens, etc. Notice I did not include money in that sentence.
> 
> I hope to order the black bag soon. For now, my turquoise bag will be the new "black".
> 
> I have really enjoyed my Vera Bradley bowler bag. The pocket inside is perfect for my Kindle but leather bags are my favorite.
> 
> I feel exhausted and relieved now. The stress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know exactly what you mean! LOL!


----------



## rittsi

In a way this thread is really comforting. It's nice to know that there are other people that can get excited about handbags.  

The next time I go to a Fossil store I will have to take a look.


----------



## cagnes

CaroleC said:


> I know there are some other Louisianians that read this board and live quite a few miles outside of New Orleans, so wanted to suggest that they may not want to make a special trip to the Fossil store at Lakeside Mall.


I was at Lakeside Mall Saturday & was not impressed with the Fossil store. I did find a yellow large sutter at on sale Dillard's & I believe Macy's had a turquoise on sale. The Macy's at Esplanade Mall had the green & white large sutters on sale & the Dillard's had green & yellow.


----------



## Dazlyn

Okay! You got me. I have been enabled. I only hope this bag will fit my new k3. I was looking at the sutter bags and then came across this one and couldn't resist. It may end up being too small but I love it. I couldn't afford the larger bags....


----------



## Cammie

Karma Kindle said:


> I don't have any spotting on any of my leather bags -- and I live where it rains frequently (south florida). I do use a good leather conditioner on my bags when I first buy them (I use Byron's Hyde Food). It's not a spray on protectant, it's a conditioner and protectant. I'm not wowed by the leather on the Fossil bags I've seen (I haven't seen the large sutter) -- I find it very thin and a bit dry to begin with -- so I suspect it's more susceptible to damage. In contrast the leather on some of my other bags like my Lucky Brand bag, an Anne Klein bag, and even a Stone Mountain bag is thicker, more supple, and shows little signs of wear even after daily use. The leather on the more upscale bags is even nicer - like that of Coach or Makowsky or some of the bags I purchased in Argentina.


I would agree that the leather on the Sutters is not as thick as some of my other bags. But that is one of the big draws for me. The Sutter bag is surprising light and supple. There are a few bags in my collection that I love but rarely use because they are too heavy. The leather on my B. Makowsky bags is super thick and supple. The leather on my Coach bags is thick and sturdy but not nearly as supple. I do think you'll need to condition the Sutters. I use the same conditioner that I use on my Oberon covers....Cadillac. I used it on a small turquoise Sutter I bought yesterday ($46 OTD at Macys...I may be selling it if I decide that I don't really need the same color in both sizes). It had a few minor scuff marks. The bag just drank in the conditioner and the scuff marks are now gone.

I think I would try the Cadillac conditioner on the rain spots.

Update....I just tried the conditioner on a tiny ink spot that I somehow got on the pocket of my green large Sutter. The ink is gone. I just gently rubbed some conditioner on the spot and the area surrounding the spot in a circular motion for a minute or two.


----------



## CaroleC

cagnes said:


> I was at Lakeside Mall Saturday & was not impressed with the Fossil store. I did find a yellow large sutter at on sale Dillard's & I believe Macy's had a turquoise on sale. The Macy's at Esplanade Mall had the green & white large sutters on sale & the Dillard's had green & yellow.


Thanks, Christine!! Sounds like I'll just have to lure Frank into Dillards or Macys next time. I thought he was pretty nice to look at the purses at Penneys and to walk to the Fossil store with me. He really doesn't like purse shopping. LOL


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Got my Turquoise Sutter today  It's beautiful, very soft leather. I took pics with my phone so not the best, but it's a very nice shade, more of a teal color.


----------



## DD

Gorgeous, Kindled Spirit.  I covet that bag!!!


----------



## mlewis78

I wonder when Macy's will have another sale on the current Fossil bags?  Seems that even in hte fall they have a lot of sales.  I don't think it will happen this month.  I've been thinking about the espresso but don't want to pay $138 plus tax.  The only place where I am seeing the turquoise large sutter is on Zappos at full price.


----------



## linda~lou

the coveted turquoise, KS, it's beautiful!!!

I just noticed this thread went over the 10,000 view mark!!

Do I get a prize??


----------



## Kindled Spirit

DD said:


> Gorgeous, Kindled Spirit. I covet that bag!!!


Thanks DD.  I love it! And mlewis, I didn't want to pay full price either but I couldn't find it anywhere except Zappo's so I just had to break down and order it.


----------



## Pushka

Dazlyn said:


> Okay! You got me. I have been enabled. I only hope this bag will fit my new k3. I was looking at the sutter bags and then came across this one and couldn't resist. It may end up being too small but I love it. I couldn't afford the larger bags....


Now that would look great with the Oberon peacock cover in sky blue, and this decal from decalgirl 


Just cant help it. Actually there was a custom decalgirl of peacock feathers that I was thinking of more than this, but you get my drift!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

linda~lou said:


> the coveted turquoise, KS, it's beautiful!!!
> 
> I just noticed this thread went over the 10,000 view mark!!
> 
> Do I get a prize??


Thanks linda lou  All because of you  I think Fossil should send you a free bag


----------



## kindlemama

linda~lou said:


> the coveted turquoise, KS, it's beautiful!!!
> 
> I just noticed this thread went over the 10,000 view mark!!
> 
> Do I get a prize??


I think Fossil should give you a free bag too!

Thanks to you, we all have these bags we neither knew we wanted nor needed!  You're a great sales(wo)man; they should make you their spokesperson!   

(I held out till about page 23, I think, before I finally succumbed.)


----------



## mlewis78

Kindled Spirit said:


> Thanks DD.  I love it! And mlewis, I didn't want to pay full price either but I couldn't find it anywhere except Zappo's so I just had to break down and order it.


I can understand. I wouldn't still be considering it, except that I saw them in Macy's (no turquoise) and the soft leather is calling out to me. If this thread keeps going on and on, I probably keep looking at the online stores and may cave in. My birthday is next Sunday. I'm wondering if having a new leather bag for interviews is good justification? I have old leather ones that are fine, but they are too heavy or don't hold enough.


----------



## mlewis78

We have to give a little credit to Amazon for using it in its K3 display.


----------



## DD

Kindled Spirit said:


> Thanks DD.  I love it! And mlewis, I didn't want to pay full price either but I couldn't find it anywhere except Zappo's so I just had to break down and order it.


I'm on the verge of buying it full price also. I can't find it on sale anywhere. Our 38th wedding anniversary is Thursday. M-m-m, maybe as my anniversary present?


----------



## kindlemama

mlewis78 said:


> My birthday is next Sunday. I'm wondering if having a new leather bag for interviews is good justification?


I vote yes! 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pushka

I just saw this ad on the bottom of the page:
Olga Berg Bags & Wallets Great range. New season styles. Free express delivery. Sale now on

Must go and explore a bit!


----------



## eldereno

Thanks, Anne Marie (aka "hudsonam") for making me a proud soon-to-be owner of a sky blue large sutton fossil bag!!!!  Though I have thought the turquoise one was beautiful, the sky blue bag will match my eyes!!!!!  he he


----------



## linda~lou

mlewis78 said:


> We have to give a little credit to Amazon for using it in its K3 display.


Oh absolutely! I wonder if they even know the fury that little picture in their ad caused. I would love to know the story behind the print ad and how they came to use that particular bag.


----------



## Skydog

Just stopped into Macy's, SoCal for an errand and spotted one Turquoise Lg. Sutter Zip Top.  $82.  Over the weekend was $70, so perhaps a coupon would help (?)

It's here, right now, looking for a home!  Macy's - 714.556.0611

P.S.  It is located on the bottom shelf, right-hand third of the Fossil display against the wall (hidden behind another bag!)


----------



## MsScarlett

hudsonam said:


> Wow, that is VERY tempting! Thanks for posting!


You're welcome. I did go to Ross today, and literally looked at every purse they had. They didn't have it.  I came close to ordering the one from Dillard's, but I really want to try to find a blue one.


----------



## DD

linda~lou said:


> Oh absolutely! I wonder if they even know the fury that little picture in their ad caused. I would love to know the story behind the print ad and how they came to use that particular bag.


You should send a link to this thread to Amazon CS. I wonder if they would respond.


----------



## Pushka

DD said:


> You should send a link to this thread to Amazon CS. I wonder if they would respond.


Having had experience in the way Amazon 'rote' responds to emails, they would probably simply say "we cannot locate your order for this bag but we do have this item in our Amazon shop, here is the link" and then ask "did we solve your problem"


----------



## DD

Pushka said:


> Having had experience in the way Amazon 'rote' responds to emails, they would probably simply say "we cannot locate your order for this bag but we do have this item in our Amazon shop, here is the link" and then ask "did we solve your problem"


Ha ha ha. Probably right!


----------



## mlewis78

Just noticed on Zappos that all the colors (including turquoise) are $138, except for yellow at 111.78 and sky blue at $124.20.  Don't know if this has been covered here before. All on the same page, but the price changes with the color.  I put one in the cart to see if there is any tax and there isn't (although I didn't put my address in) -- same as ebags' policy (and ebags has free shipping on purchases over a certain amount -- covering easily the $138 bag.


----------



## mlewis78

Oh, and the green at Zappos is $124.20.


----------



## Patra

brandy1 said:


> I have this bag in purple. It is a nice bag, but I don't think I would pay full price for it (got it on sale at macys.com for about $75). In addition to the large outside zip pocket on the front of the purse, there is another of the same size on the back. I bought the purse assuming my Kindle would fit in the large zip pocket. I have a K2 with the M-Edge Platform cover. The width of the pocket is fine, but it is not quite deep enough for my case. The pocket needs to be about 1/4 inch deeper. I solved this problem by pulling the stitching out of the bottom of the pocket lining. So if you are thinking about buying this purse, be aware that your Kindle may not fit in the outside pockets without modifications.


I have this bag in kind of a golden tan. My Kindle with an Oberon cover fits in both the back and front zippered pockets. I prefer the back pocket because it has a nylon zipper, while the front has a metal zipper, and I don't want to scratch up my Oberon taking it in and out of the pocket. I'd have one in every color if i could afford it. It's a great bag.


----------



## Patra

I guess I should have looked at the color choices!  Mine is camel. lol


----------



## Shetlander

Cammie said:


> I do think you'll need to condition the Sutters. I use the same conditioner that I use on my Oberon covers....Cadillac. I used it on a small turquoise Sutter I bought yesterday ($46 OTD at Macys...I may be selling it if I decide that I don't really need the same color in both sizes). It had a few minor scuff marks. The bag just drank in the conditioner and the scuff marks are now gone.


Where do you get Cadillac? In a store or on-line?


----------



## Cammie

Shetlander said:


> Where do you get Cadillac? In a store or on-line?


I got mine from Oberon Designs.


----------



## Skydog

If anyone buys it, please let us know.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I use Apple Brand leather conditioner that I got from a local leather store. I've been using it on my Oberons for about a year or so now. I think it's about the same consistency as the Cadillac stuff. (You can also get it at Burlington Coat Factory)


----------



## Cammie

An abundance of riches.....I now have two large Turquoise Sutters. I noticed that Skydog had posted a sighting in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32743.0.html

I knew that some KB members were looking for a discounted large Turquoise Sutter. So, I called, had them hold the bag and then swung by after work and picked it up. I then came home to find a package on my porch from luvmy4brats containing another large Turquoise Sutter she had purchased for me. I did not open the box. I will slap a new label on the package and ship it out tomorrow if anyone is interested in purchasing the extra purse. The purse was $88 with tax. Shipping to neighboring states is about $6 and across country is approximately $10. Averaging that, I would say $96 shipped preferably paid by Amazon GC. Sold!


----------



## Cammie

Ty Skydog.    I called them, placed the bag on hold and picked it up on the way home from work.  I already had one on it's way from luvmy4brats but I thought that someone might want the extra one on this board since the large turquoise Sutter bag is so hard to find at a discounted price.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cammie said:


> An abundance of riches.....I now have two large Turquoise Sutters. I noticed that Skydog had posted a sighting in this thread:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32743.0.html
> 
> I knew that some KB members were looking for a discounted large Turquoise Sutter. So, I called, had them hold the bag and then swung by after work and picked it up. I then came home to find a package on my porch from luvmy4brats containing another large Turquoise Sutter she had purchased for me. I did not open the box. I will slap a new label on the package and ship it out tomorrow if anyone is interested in purchasing the extra purse. The purse was $88 with tax. Shipping to neighboring states is about $6 and across country is approximately $10. Averaging that, I would say $96 shipped preferably paid by Amazon GC.


Send DD a PM. I know she wants one.


----------



## Skydog

Cammie said:


> Ty Skydog.  I called them, placed the bag on hold and picked it up on the way home from work. I already had one on it's way from luvmy4brats but I thought that someone might want the extra one on this board since the large turquoise Sutter bag is so hard to find at a discounted price.


Hi Cammie,

That's great! I know there are a few people who are still looking for the turquoise. BTW, a salesperson can check the computer for availability in a particular color and give a printed list with location and phone numbers.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Since Cammie picked it up, I'm just going to go ahead and merge this with the main thread on this bag. (I left it out so someone could see it)


----------



## Lyndl

I really love the look of this bag!!  I searched online to see if I could find it in Australia. So far, I’ve found FossilAustralia which has it for $149.00  with free postage  ( that’s about  $135 USD)  I’m very tempted by the medium blue. 

Those of you have it, do you think it would be a good bag to use while travelling?  I’m planning a trip to Europe next April and have been on the lookout for a comfy bag that I can wear across my body.


----------



## linda~lou

You guys, there's some pretty good deals on Sutters on eBay. Do a search for Fossil Sutter. There are a lot of BINs in turquoise and green.


----------



## Esther

Reading that Ross, Marshalls and TJ Maxx had the Sutter Lg Zip tote on sale elsewhere, I looked at my local stores.   Zilch anywhere except full price at Macy's and only in the neutral colors (camel, espresso and black).  Bummer!

So, I'm nearing the full price breaking point or the ebay buying point. 

And I have yet to see the sutter satchel, which I would like to see in person before I fork out full price online.  

Anyone in the Denver area see these bags for sale anywhere?  I have a theory that it takes a while for the latest trends to percolate into the Rocky Mountain West aka Hicksville. For example, I hadn't heard about silly bandz until we went to visit grandfolk in Florida.  Now they're all the rage here too, weeks later.  So I'm thinking maybe the sales are behind as well  Only I did not see any of the coveted tourquoise (or sky blue or green or yellow or red or paprika) here in our Macy's.   Just the basic colors and all at full price!


----------



## Pushka

Lyndl said:


> I really love the look of this bag!! I searched online to see if I could find it in Australia. So far, I've found FossilAustralia which has it for $149.00 with free postage ( that's about $135 USD) I'm very tempted by the medium blue.
> 
> Those of you have it, do you think it would be a good bag to use while travelling? I'm planning a trip to Europe next April and have been on the lookout for a comfy bag that I can wear across my body.


Oooh, that is $50 cheaper than when this thread first started - they were $199 last week......I ended up getting purple off US ebay.com and it arrived yesterday - paid $110AUD all up inc Courier postage. It has a Macy's label stuck on it, my first ever Macy tag! now over to fossil.com.au.....


----------



## Magellan

Pushka,

The smaller Sutter at Fossil Aust is $149, the larger one is still $199.
I just checked.


----------



## Pushka

Magellan said:


> Pushka,
> 
> The smaller Sutter at Fossil Aust is $149, the larger one is still $199.
> I just checked.


Yep. I see. US Ebay.com is definately the way to go then. Small looks mighty perty though.


----------



## tinabelle

I purchased a large red leather Sutter on eBay 2 days ago.  They had quite a number of them at the site.  Many were the small variety but there was a decent selection of the larger model.  I bought one as a "BUY NOW" item for $115 NWT.  It beats $138 and I got my favorite color - red.  I was debating about bidding on some of the other bags but when I saw the red one, I was a goner!  Can't wait to get it.  When I first saw the ads for the new Kindle, my first thought was "Gotta have that bag!"  So thanks to a KB fashionista for providing the info.


----------



## mlewis78

$138 is the list price for the large sutter bag.


----------



## Cammie

Grr...I started to load up the new purse tonight...I hate when the salesperson forgets to remove the security tag from the bag...didn't ring when I walked out of the store..will probably set off alarms when I walk back in to get the tag removed.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Send DD a PM. I know she wants one.


I went to bed too early last night and missed all this and Cammie's PM. Thanks so much for thinking of me, Heather. You're a sweetheart.


----------



## Supers

I keep coming back to this thread.
Have resisted so far, but I really want one....
Ebay doesn't seem to have many left.


----------



## Cammie

I noticed there were subtle differences in color between my small and large turquoise Sutters. Both have been treated with leather conditioner that did not alter their colors. I think the small is a green turquoise and the large is a teal turquoise. The color of the large one looks like the color of the purse in the ad. Both colors are pretty. Here's a picture:










I think the color difference justifies keeping both.  Seriously though, I have a black small Sutter on the way from Nordstroms. I will use it occasionally but a need a bigger purse most of the time. If anyone is interested in the small turquoise Sutter, please let me know. It was $46. So, $50 with shipping. It's gone.


----------



## hudsonam

Cammie, and you have the sky blue one coming! 

If anyone wants to sell a large turquoise, please, PLEASE consider me. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Cammie

hudsonam said:


> Cammie, and you have the sky blue one coming!
> 
> If anyone wants to sell a large turquoise, please, PLEASE consider me. It's gorgeous!


Yes, I'm a purse addict, lol.


----------



## history_lover

How frustrating, I can't find the turquoise one in the UK  
I might get the expresso (dark brown) but would that clash with my black coat? Or is it just not worth the cost if it's not in turquoise (my favorite color)?
I'm so indecisive.


----------



## pattyaz

Cobbie said:


> My orange Sutter and little Carla Mancini clutch arrived yesterday and both are wonderful. The orange is a lovely pumpkin orange and the clutch is perfect for when you don't have to carry everything including the kitchen sink.
> 
> Before reading about Cammie using Cadillac lotion (which I have) on her bag I had contacted CS at Fossil and asked for a recommendation for a conditioner. I also referenced this thread in my email. I was surprised to see their headquarters are in Richardson, TX, right in my back yard.


I would love to see a picture of the orange one.... It sounds really pretty!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> My orange Sutter and little Carla Mancini clutch arrived yesterday and both are wonderful. The orange is a lovely pumpkin orange and the clutch is perfect for when you don't have to carry everything including the kitchen sink.
> 
> Before reading about Cammie using Cadillac lotion (which I have) on her bag I had contacted CS at Fossil and asked for a recommendation for a conditioner. I also referenced this thread in my email. I was surprised to see their headquarters are in Richardson, TX, right in my back yard.


Ha, I was just going to pm you to inquire about your purses !!!!!!!!!

Pictures pleeeeeeeeeeaaaaase


----------



## DD

Woo-Hoo!!!!

I had a hair appointment in a neighboring town and on the way home I stopped at a Macy's at the mall.  I wasn't going to stop but I thought, what the heck, it'll only take 10 minutes.  They had the Sutter Large Top Zip in TURQUOISE!!!!!  I asked if there were more, thinking of you guys.  But, alas, only one.  Sorry, I couldn't get more.  

It was marked down 40% and, using my Macy's charge, it came to $71 and change, including the 6% MD tax.  I'm thrilled!!!!!!!  And it did only take 10 minutes.

Oh, BTW, did I forget to say !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ?


----------



## splashes99

luvmy4brats said:


> I use Apple Brand leather conditioner that I got from a local leather store. I've been using it on my Oberons for about a year or so now. I think it's about the same consistency as the Cadillac stuff. (You can also get it at Burlington Coat Factory)


Do you use the conditioner AND the protectant? Better to use which one first? I don't want to hurt my 2 brand new beyewteful bags!


----------



## linda~lou

splashes99 said:


> Do you use the conditioner AND the protectant? Better to use which one first? I don't want to hurt my 2 brand new beyewteful bags!


The Apple brand Garde is a stain repellent but it seems to condition my bags as well. So, no, I am not conditioning mine, for now anyway.

And may I add, every time I come here the purse count goes up! I'm going out to lunch and there just happens to be a Macy's where I am going so of course I will wander through the Fossil section. I still covet a espresso, I have a black and a green, well and a red and a turquoise but that espresso, it's so rich looking..........I'm actually hoping Macy's doesn't have any cause I know they won't be on sale since it is a fall color.


----------



## Karma Kindle

splashes99 said:


> Do you use the conditioner AND the protectant? Better to use which one first? I don't want to hurt my 2 brand new beyewteful bags!


I always condition any new leather product I bring home -- I find that it helps them stay nice longer.. the conditioner I use is a protectant also -- it's similar to the Cadillac one, but called Hyde Food.

Meanwhile, from the close up photos, it appears that the Sutter Bags are made of a pebbled leather -- which is more supple, than the grained leather of the Hanover bags (I'd thought they were made of the same leather)... Pebbled leather is my choice every time.. it seems so much nicer.


----------



## Cammie

DD said:


> ...including the 6% MD tax...


Grats on finding the purse in the color you wanted!!! 6% tax is great. We are almost 9% and nearby LA is almost 10%.


----------



## hudsonam

Ok, you guys are killing me. I am lusting after another bag!! I still would like this darn large Sutter in black or maybe turquoise, but of course, I can only find them full price. Grrr!!! 

Oh wait, the outlet did have the black for $90, but I want cheaper. LOL.


----------



## KindleGirl

Cobbie said:


> Before reading about Cammie using Cadillac lotion (which I have) on her bag I had contacted CS at Fossil and asked for a recommendation for a conditioner.


Did they recommend the Cadillac lotion also??

So which is better to keep the bags from getting dirty AND staining from getting wet.....the Cadillac lotion or the Garde Rain & Stain spray?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

DD said:


> Woo-Hoo!!!!
> 
> I had a hair appointment in a neighboring town and on the way home I stopped at a Macy's at the mall. I wasn't going to stop but I thought, what the heck, it'll only take 10 minutes. They had the Sutter Large Top Zip in TURQUOISE!!!!! I asked if there were more, thinking of you guys. But, alas, only one. Sorry, I couldn't get more.
> 
> It was marked down 40% and, using my Macy's charge, it came to $71 and change, including the 6% MD tax. I'm thrilled!!!!!!! And it did only take 10 minutes.
> 
> Oh, BTW, did I forget to say !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ?


Oh DD I'm so happy for you! I know how bad you wanted the Turquoise, and what a great deal. Even tho I didn't find mine on sale I don't regret paying full price. I love this purse. I think the Turquoise will look great this fall. I'm sitting here waiting on UPS to bring my new grey suede boots I ordered which I think will look great with the Turquoise. Cobbie, hurry up with that pic girl,  I'm dieing to see the orange.


----------



## pattyaz

Wow - that orange is gorgeous and I am not normally an orange person....  Such a soft color and perfect for fall!!


----------



## Neo

Loving both of them Cobbie, congratulations!!!! They are so different, both in style and purpose, I think you were totally right to get them both  

I have to admit though that I particularly like the clutch, such a cute little thing!

As for the future... I think you should go for red - I love red...


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Very pretty Cobbie  Such a nice soft shade of orange. And that clutch is such a little cutie  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## mlewis78

I was so obsessed about the Fossil bags during the wee hours this AM.  I put 4 different bags into favorites in Zappos.  I just couldn't order (yet).  Tomorrow I can pay off my credit card current balance and then I might order.  I'm obsessed with the turquoise and espresso.  I think that the turquoise will not be around for as long though.  I even re-read some of this thread, since it was late and no one else was posting!

I looked in my closet at two Piel leather bags I bought 3 years ago.  I used them both on a trip but since they were heavy (with things in them) I haven't used them since.  Somehow I got something sticky on the brown one on the bottom -- it was like gum.  (3 years ago) I looked online for a solution and there was something about vinegar and water to get it off.  Well, it doesn't look good.  I wonder if one of the leather conditioning lotions would help.  I put the Apple brand on my Amazon wish list.  I think someone her mentioned it but I couldn't find the (with this thread being so long!).  I have an ink stain on the other bag, a large saddle Piel shopper (good carry-on and even holds my flute case).  Wonder if I can get that ink off?  Despite all the pockets in the medium brown one, my K2 doesn't fit.  It fits in an outside pocket of the large one.  Ebags still sells these.  They're very classic looking, but they should redesign them to safely hold a kindle in a larger pocket!  

I also found a light green leather bag in my closet that I bought on the street for about $30.  The center zip pocket holds the K, but I'm not really liking that bag or its color so much.  I only used it a few times and got some compliments on it at work.  It's a bit too dressy looking for my taste.


----------



## Karma Kindle

mlewis78 said:


> I looked in my closet at two Piel leather bags I bought 3 years ago. I used them both on a trip but since they were heavy (with things in them) I haven't used them since. Somehow I got something sticky on the brown one on the bottom -- it was like gum. (3 years ago) I looked online for a solution and there was something about vinegar and water to get it off. Well, it doesn't look good. I wonder if one of the leather conditioning lotions would help.


an oil based leather conditioner should remove the gum... I'd put a blob on the spot -- let it sit for a few minutes, then gently rub with your fingers until you can work it off. Peanut butter removes gum also -- but you'd have to be very careful with it -- you don't want too much oil to saturate the leather.

cheap hairspray works on removing ink stains (try spraying onto a q-tip -- and rubbing just the stain) -- albeit a conditioner may work also. After you get the ink off, use a good conditioner.


----------



## mlewis78

There is no gum on there now (I think it was gum -- something sticky -- maybe I put it down in a theater but it was three years ago), but whatever I did left the bottom of my bag looking bad.  It's smooth but discolored.


----------



## CaroleC

Cammie said:


>


What a beautiful twosome!!! I love this photo.


----------



## linda~lou

oh you guys, will this ever end?  

Cobbie that orange is delish!!!  I love it!

Well, now for my story.  My previous post said I was going to wander through Macy's to see if they had any espresso......well low and behold they had a espresso flap organizer, regular price of $128.  Still same soft leather as the Sutter. It fit my Kindle and well, I loved it.

Now, to make the story even better, I had found a bag exactly like this in espresso brand new on eBay with a BIN of $69!  I wasn't sure if it would be the right size, so I just kept it in my watch list.
You can guess the rest of the story, as soon as I saw how yummy it was in real life, right there at the purse rack in Macy's, I pulled out the old Blackberry, went to my eBay app and hit BUY!!!!! 

So now I have a espresso to add to my really ridiculous Fossil collection.  When I said before, I.AM.DUN.  I really truly honestly am DONE!!!!!

But boy did I have fun!!!


----------



## kindlemama

I'm glad to hear the espresso is pretty in RL, because I ordered a small Sutter off of eBay yesterday (to go with my large yellow one).


----------



## linda~lou

kindlemama said:


> I'm glad to hear the espresso is pretty in RL, because I ordered a small Sutter off of eBay yesterday (to go with my large yellow one).


kindlemama, it's beautiful! You will love it!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie, Thanks    Now I KNOW I have to get the orange.. I'll probably get the smaller one though.


----------



## kindlemama

linda~lou said:


> kindlemama, it's beautiful! You will love it!!!!


Good to know...because I never even wanted one of these to begin with! Ha, ha!


----------



## mlewis78

I just ordered the turquoise large sutter from Zappos. I caved under the pressure of there being only 2 left (after I ordered there is one) in turquoise. I am such a bag


Spoiler



whore


. I didn't realize that they were going to charge me sales tax until I saw the confirmation! So it was $138 plus tax, the same as if I'd found it in Macy's (but Macy's here has no turqoise). This brought it up to $150.25. My state and city are out for every dollar they can get from shoppers.

But I have not cancelled the order. Now that I've ordered it, I can get on with my life!


----------



## Lizzarddance

Cammie said:


> I noticed there were subtle differences in color between my small and large turquoise Sutters. Both have been treated with leather conditioner that did not alter their colors. I think the small is a green turquoise and the large is a teal turquoise. The color of the large one looks like the color of the purse in the ad. Both colors are pretty. Here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the color difference justifies keeping both.  Seriously though, I have a black small Sutter on the way from Nordstroms. I will use it occasionally but a need a bigger purse most of the time. If anyone is interested in the small turquoise Sutter, please let me know. It was $46. So, $50 with shipping. It's gone.


All right, now you all have done it, I have to get this in the turquoise. The color is beautiful!!!


----------



## Pushka

It is weird to read that each state has a different sales tax. In Australia we have a 10% gst on goods and services, and each state has taxes relating to stamp duty (eg on house purchases) but every state has the same tax when you go into a shop to buy something. 

Turquoise is gorgeous. Does the small one hold the kindle?  I planned on taking out purple today but it is raining and hearing all these stories about water damage is a little worrying. 

The fossil rep told people here to use mild soap only on a damp sponge to treat any mishaps. But not sure if that would fix rain spots.


----------



## mlewis78

Sales tax is such an expense here in NY.  I'm not sure if it has gone in effect yet, but they are putting full sales tax back on all clothing.  It took us a long time to get rid of that and now it's back.  I think it's 8.85% now.  We have no federal sales tax in the US, and if they ever get to that, I'm not buying ANYTHING.

This bag will be perfect for my kindle.  Does anyone know where Zappos ships from?  I took the free shipping.


----------



## Karma Kindle

Pushka said:


> It is weird to read that each state has a different sales tax.


It's not just each state -- different cities and counties in a state may have different sales tax rates because of additional city and/or county taxes. Where I live the sales tax is 7%, one county over it is 6%.


----------



## Pushka

Goodness. These taxes are so confusing. They don't charge taxes when shipping overseas thank goodness. Postage is high though. So does that mean amazon charges you people taxes based on where you live?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> Turquoise is gorgeous. Does the small one hold the kindle? I planned on taking out purple today but it is raining and hearing all these stories about water damage is a little worrying.


Yes, the small one fits a Kindle in an Oberon perfectly.

On another note, I needed some retail therapy, so I bought the orange Crossbody.


----------



## Karma Kindle

Pushka said:


> Goodness. These taxes are so confusing. They don't charge taxes when shipping overseas thank goodness. Postage is high though. So does that mean amazon charges you people taxes based on where you live?


Only if Amazon has a physical location in the State where you live.... which is why Amazon is so popular for many people -- no sales tax AND free shipping on most purchases.


----------



## Pushka

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, the small one fits a Kindle in an Oberon


Ah. Hmm. That makes it interesting then.

So KK, amazon charges a tax on people who live in Arizona then, if Arizona charges tax.


----------



## Cammie

Ok, the white large Sutter arrived today. I really like it...wasn't sure I would. I will wait for the protectant spray to arrive before I use the purse. Here are some pictures:


----------



## DD

Karma Kindle said:


> It's not just each state -- different cities and counties in a state may have different sales tax rates because of additional city and/or county taxes. Where I live the sales tax is 7%, one county over it is 6%.


And some states have no sales tax. If I had been able to buy my turquoise Sutter in Delaware, I wouldn't have had to pay tax. It's funny...there is a beach shop chain called "Sunsations". If I buy and item at the last Sunsations in Fenwick Island, DE, I pay not tax. If I go a block down the road and cross the Maryland line, I pay tax on the very same item. Needless to say, I shop in Delaware whenever I can.


----------



## DD

OK, people, we're headed for 30 pages!  Crazy!


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> OK, people, we're headed for 30 pages! Crazy!


30 pages and 59 purses purchased!!!


----------



## CaroleC

Cammie, I *LOVE* your white large top zip Sutter! That is fresh, gorgeous, elegant, and will go with anything anywhere. Good thing that Dillards ran out of them at that price or I would be finding it extremely hard impossible to resist.

Muttering to myself:

I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER PURSE!
I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER PURSE!
I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER PURSE!
I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER PURSE!


----------



## luvmy4brats

CaroleC said:


> I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER PURSE!
> I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER PURSE!
> I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER PURSE!
> I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER PURSE!


I tried that... didn't work. I wound up caving and getting the orange crossbody a couple of hours ago.


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> I tried that... didn't work. I wound up caving and getting the orange crossbody a couple of hours ago.


LOL!!! I completely sympathize! These Sutter purses are so gorgeous and they are JUST my style! I love the outside cell phone pockets and zip compartments for things. And I like crossbody purses a lot.


----------



## Esther

I did it!  I finally succumbed.  I ordered the Sutter Satchel in Sky Blue after having found no examples of either the Sutter Satchel or the Sky Blue anything Fossil in my extensive local shopping excursions.  I decided to go with Zappos with its very generous return policy and free shipping and an ok sale price of $99 vs. the full $138. I figured if this didn't work out I could return it for the Large Zip Top in some other color! 

Ok, I'm very excited to join the club!  Now I just need to order the K3 (can't decide which model to get!)

FYI, I did find some good prices finally at Nordstroms (strangely) and Dillards (%50 off on the yellow).  Macy's only had the yellow on sale for %40 off.  Nordstrom's had a turquoise (and black) for $91 which is great for the price, but I decided that I would try to find the Sky Blue and with local tax, it would come to about what I paid on Zappos for the satchel.


----------



## Pushka

Is the crossbody the same as the small sutter top zip, of the large size that started all this frenzy?

And do all Fossil's come with keys?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> Is the crossbody the same as the small sutter top zip that started all this frenzy?


The crossbody is the small one, the large ziptop is the bigger one. So now I have a large one in turquoise (which is the bag that started all of this) and a smaller one in orange.


----------



## DD

I used the new turqouise Sutter Large Top Zip which I bought this morning when I went out this afternoon and tonight.  Three separate strangers came up to me and said, "I love your bag".  And the lady behind me at the register at Macys when I was buying it admired it also.  There's just something about this bag!


----------



## Pushka

luvmy4brats said:


> The crossbody is the small one, the large ziptop is the bigger one. So now I have a large one in turquoise (which is the bag that started all of this) and a smaller one in orange.


Ah, thanks luv, now I get it. Hmm, turquoise is nice....orange, and sky blue gorgeous too.

Love your by line too!


----------



## CaroleC

DD said:


> I used the new turqouise Sutter Large Top Zip which I bought this morning when I went out this afternoon and tonight. Three separate strangers came up to me and said, "I love your bag". And the lady behind me at the register at Macys when I was buying it admired it also. There's just something about this bag!


I love your bag and I haven't even seen it in person!!! 

When I do see one of these bags in person, I suspect that my self control will fly out the window. LOL


----------



## Lyndl

I don't need another red handbag ... really I don't....  I want a blue one.  Well, I want a blue one AND a red one. But, I don't need another red bag, I think I have at least 7.  I'm so undecided.


----------



## CaroleC

Lyndl said:


> I don't need another red handbag ... really I don't.... I want a blue one. Well, I want a blue one AND a red one. But, I don't need another red bag, I think I have at least 7. I'm so undecided.


That's the problem - - which color to get? Which size? I seem to love whichever one I am looking at (in the photos).

Then again I am trying (without much luck) to be frugal...


----------



## ellesu

Once again I've outsmarted myself. I should have gone on and ordered my Sutter as soon as I started reading this thread 30 pages ago. I haven't ordered _yet_, but I now am certain I need an orange small Sutter. While trying to talk myself out of ordering anything at all, I somehow managed to order a cute little thing from Sak (Deena Crossbody Flap - in red). ....I'd post a picture but I'm afraid if I went back to 6pm.com to post a link I'd grab a couple more bags! I should have just ordered the Sutter right away and been done with it.

Someone was asking about ink spots. I know this product has already been mentioned a few times in this thread, so I'll just add my endorsement for Apple's Leather Care/Conditioner. I haven't tried it on ink, but I have been successful cleaning up other types of spots using this product. One other suggestion I've heard about but never tried is Mr Clean Magic Eraser. I don't know about that though.


----------



## corkyb

Pushka said:


> Goodness. These taxes are so confusing. They don't charge taxes when shipping overseas thank goodness. Postage is high though. So does that mean amazon charges you people taxes based on where you live?


Amazon charges me tax on everything except ebooks, all thanks to our great Governor.


----------



## corkyb

Karma Kindle said:


> Only if Amazon has a physical location in the State where you live.... which is why Amazon is so popular for many people -- no sales tax AND free shipping on most purchases.


Amazon has no physical location in NYS and our Governor managed to get them to charge us tax. It's the wave of the future I fear.


----------



## corkyb

Cammie said:


> Ok, the white large Sutter arrived today. I really like it...wasn't sure I would. I will wait for the protectant spray to arrive before I use the purse. Here are some pictures:


Cammie,
My white one came today too. Also the yellow. I think I like the white better than the yellow. Now I am craving purple and orange. Orange looks really good on me.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I can't do a white purse. I'm just a mess. It would be filthy in a matter of hours. But it's gorgeous!


----------



## corkyb

luvmy4brats said:


> I can't do a white purse. I'm just a mess. It would be filthy in a matter of hours. But it's gorgeous!


I gotta find something to spray it with before I use it. So I don't have to go back through 30 pages of thread, can you all tell me what you are using for stain and dirt protection? I have something by Kenneth Cole but it almost left spots on my nook cloth cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> I gotta find something to spray it with before I use it. So I don't have to go back through 30 pages of thread, can you all tell me what you are using for stain and dirt protection? I have something by Kenneth Cole but it almost left spots on my nook cloth cover.


Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Repellent is a spray on protectant

Before I used that, I used the Apple Brand leather conditioner because mine was a bit dry (same stuff I use on my Oberons)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> I haven't kept up with the eBay buys or anything to do with the smaller Sutter. Is this a good deal?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fossil-Womens-Sutter-Crossbody-Handbag-/140441345817?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=


Looks like it. I just paid $66 for my orange one on 6pm.com


----------



## corkyb

I can't get off this thread long enough to go search for the Sean Connery thread.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> Add another one to the tally. I just bought the small Sutter in red from eBay for $51...$48+$3 shipping. Really, _really_ need to stop this.


I noticed one had been purchased.

I wonder if she'd meet me somewhere to skip shipping charges? She lives about 45 minutes from me (I was just down there today.)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> It never hurts to ask.


But that means I'd be getting ANOTHER bag... But $48 is a REALLY good price.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Add another one to the tally. I just bought the small Sutter in red from eBay for $51...$48+$3 shipping. Really, _really_ need to stop this.


Lol, when I said I saw a red one in your future, I honestly didn't think quite so near a future !!!!! But I think you did well: that red is simply to die for! 

Congratulations on your new purchase and new purse, this is so exciting!!!!!


----------



## bebobthefrog

I have been following this thread since it started. This week I have bought 3 fossil purses. I found a purple fossil crossbody on ebay for $64 with shipping. The next day I went to Dillards and found a hathaway leather tote in peacock (blue or teal) for $38. I used it today and it is gorgeous and I love it. Now, I went to Zappos and finally bought the turquoise large top zip sutter. I have coveted the turquoise since this thread started. I hope that all you ladies find the fossil purse that you want. Happy shopping.


----------



## linda~lou

Cobbie said:


> I haven't kept up with the eBay buys or anything to do with the smaller Sutter. Is this a good deal?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fossil-Womens-Sutter-Crossbody-Handbag-/140441345817?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=


That is a awesome deal! Why did I have to see this? Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mlewis78

bebobthefrog said:


> I have been following this thread since it started. This week I have bought 3 fossil purses. I found a purple fossil crossbody on ebay for $64 with shipping. The next day I went to Dillards and found a hathaway leather tote in peacock (blue or teal) for $38. I used it today and it is gorgeous and I love it. Now, I went to Zappos and finally bought the turquoise large top zip sutter. I have coveted the turquoise since this thread started. I hope that all you ladies find the fossil purse that you want. Happy shopping.


You probably got the last turquoise large sutter at Zappos. Before I ordered mine, it said 2 left. I went back to see if it would say 1, but even after I refreshed (after I completed my order) it still said two for a while. Now the turquoise is gone. I did feel the pressure when I saw that there were 2 left. I wondered whether or not it was true or a way to get someone to buy.

Cammie, hope you enjoy and love your white! How many do you have now?

Can't wait to get my turquoise large sutter. I didn't realize that the smaller one is big enough for kindle, but I'm glad to hear that. I did see one at Macy's (on Friday), but it's a small bag for me. They didn't have turquoise. I think it was purple.


----------



## Esther

mlewis78 said:


> You probably got the last turquoise large sutter at Zappos. Before I ordered mine, it said 2 left. I went back to see if it would say 1, but even after I refreshed (after I completed my order) it still said two for a while.


mlewis78,
Just curious, where on the zappos webpage does it give you info about how many are left? I can't find that. It would be helpful!
Thanks!


----------



## linda~lou

Just checked eBay again, lots of new listings. Saw some large white ones in the $65 range. There were some Sutter satchels, I saw a blue one, all great prices with buy it now. 
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A6%257C72%253A3757&rt=nc&_nkw=Fossil%20sutter&_dmpt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=1


----------



## mlewis78

Esther said:


> mlewis78,
> Just curious, where on the zappos webpage does it give you info about how many are left? I can't find that. It would be helpful!
> Thanks!


It doesn't give the information unless they have a very low stock in that color. It's rather prominent when it's there and not very far from the cart button and the price. I've seen it on other bag pages as well. It tells you for this bag and color there are 2 left (for example). If it doesn't give the information, then they have enough in stock that you don't need the "warning."


----------



## pattyaz

Ahhh!  I just bought a small red sutter from the seller posted above.  I have been dying for the red and you can't beat $48, right??  So that makes two large - black and turquoise - and one small - red....  I am done, DONE I say


----------



## bebobthefrog

mlewis78 said:


> You probably got the last turquoise large sutter at Zappos. Before I ordered mine, it said 2 left. I went back to see if it would say 1, but even after I refreshed (after I completed my order) it still said two for a while. Now the turquoise is gone. I did feel the pressure when I saw that there were 2 left. I wondered whether or not it was true or a way for kindle, but I'm glad to hear that. I did see one at Macy's (on Friday), but it's a small bag for me. They didn't have turquoise. I think it was purple.


I think that I probably did get one of the last ones. When I pressed buy it said that there was only 1 left. After I ordered it still said only 1 left. The turquoise is still available at ebags.com.


----------



## Pushka

I think the heading on the Poll needs to change.  It asks, "Which Bag did you buy?  ahem, I think just one or twenty of us have now bought more than 1?


----------



## Cammie

mlewis78 said:


> You probably got the last turquoise large sutter at Zappos. Before I ordered mine, it said 2 left. I went back to see if it would say 1, but even after I refreshed (after I completed my order) it still said two for a while. Now the turquoise is gone. I did feel the pressure when I saw that there were 2 left. I wondered whether or not it was true or a way to get someone to buy.
> 
> Cammie, hope you enjoy and love your white! How many do you have now?
> 
> Can't wait to get my turquoise large sutter. I didn't realize that the smaller one is big enough for kindle, but I'm glad to hear that. I did see one at Macy's (on Friday), but it's a small bag for me. They didn't have turquoise. I think it was purple.


Ty mlewis78. I have the large Sutter in green, white and turquoise. I have a large Sutter in sky blue and the small Sutter in black on the way. I'm really enjoying the colors since I primarily select black purses. I may be done....I'm not sure since I would love to have a purple large Sutter. You're going to love the turquoise.


----------



## ayuryogini

Cammie said:


> Ty mlewis78. I have the large Sutter in green, white and turquoise. I have a large Sutter in sky blue and the small Sutter in black on the way. I'm really enjoying the colors since I primarily select black purses. I may be done....I'm not sure since I would love to have a purple large Sutter. You're going to love the turquoise.


I think you might need the purple one; it's gorgeous!


----------



## MsScarlett

The small bag is on sale at Macy's online...they had turquoise.

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=452767&CategoryID=45503


----------



## lonestar

My large turquoise Sutter bag arrives tomorrow.  I know I will buy the black probably sooner than later.  I have a shelf of black bags in my closet so I am really looking forward to the turquoise.  This bag may end up being like t-shirts- once I find one that fits well and feels good, I have to have it in different colors.


----------



## Cammie

luvmy4brats said:


> I noticed one had been purchased.
> 
> I wonder if she'd meet me somewhere to skip shipping charges? She lives about 45 minutes from me (I was just down there today.)


Please let us know if you communicate with this seller and have a chance to examine/purchase one of these bags. I have a black one I bought from Nordstroms that should be here today. I paid $78 with shipping and tax. So, $51 with shipping would be a decent savings and I could easily return the Nordstrom one at my local store. I think I'm going to wait to hear from people who ordered from this seller. I'm hesitating because the seller has very little feedback (all as a buyer), the listings have stock photos, there is very little by way of description in the listing, the seller has no other products listed and the seller has more than 10 in each color of the bags.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Neo, I'm on a binge.


No kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy it though


----------



## hudsonam

Cammie said:


> Please let us know if you communicate with this seller and have a chance to examine/purchase one of these bags. I have a black one I bought from Nordstroms that should be here today. I paid $78 with shipping and tax. So, $51 with shipping would be a decent savings and I could easily return the Nordstrom one at my local store. I think I'm going to wait to hear from people who ordered from this seller. I'm hesitating because the seller has very little feedback (all as a buyer), the listings have stock photos, there is very little by way of description in the listing, the seller has no other products listed and the seller has more than 10 in each color of the bags.


Yes, I was worried about that too. I'd love to hear how they are.


----------



## linda~lou

well, I just got the black one.  I was very concerned with the low feedback count and stock photos as well.  I was advised long ago never to buy from stock photos.

Well, ladies, we who bought from this guy will have to compare notes once we get them.  I have yet to see fake Fossil bags, hopefully we will be ok.  These aren't off the wall colors either so now I am a little worried how he got such a large quantity and is selling at a low price.

Well, it's done, so now we just have to wait and see.


----------



## splashes99

Cammie said:


> Ok, the white large Sutter arrived today. I really like it...wasn't sure I would. I will wait for the protectant spray to arrive before I use the purse. Here are some pictures:


GORGEOUS! However, white is definitely NOT a safe color for me, alas!


----------



## lonestar

Daydreaming--- Red, Espresso, Sky Blue, Orange


----------



## Skydog

I would like to thank all the ladies of this thread.  I do not remember when I had so much fun reading posts!  

Today I will be near a Fossil outlet - do I dare?  Rut roh!!!


----------



## lonestar

Skydog said:


> I would like to thank all the ladies of this thread. I do not remember when I had so much fun reading posts!
> 
> Today I will be near a Fossil outlet - do I dare? Rut roh!!!


DARE!


----------



## Crystalmes

OMG!!!! They are so nice!!! I was on vacation all last week, and all caught up at work now.... Holy heck, I want that bag! HAHAHA


----------



## padowd

We are going to Gatlinburg in November and they have a Fossil and a Coach outlet so I am saving up my money. I can't wait!


----------



## Crystalmes

OMG I have an open house for my daughter to start ballet tonight, and my son has a therapy appt and I am trying to figure out if there is a way to get to Ross or Macy's (that are no where near each other!) THANK YOU KINDLEBOARDS! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## linda~lou

Cobbie said:


> I haven't kept up with the eBay buys or anything to do with the smaller Sutter. Is this a good deal?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fossil-Womens-Sutter-Crossbody-Handbag-/140441345817?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=


this one, you posted this yesterday.


----------



## Karma Kindle

Cobbie said:


> Thanks. I must have missed that you ordered from the same seller. Now you have me biting my nails. At least, I now know about being wary of stock photos.


The seller has been an ebay member since 2005 -- had only 10 feedbacks since then and none for selling. Two of three the items they've bought in the last 3 months are solid gold jewelry items from out of the country. The third, and oldest item was a Mary Kay hand pampering set. It smells like a hijacked ebay account to me -- hijacked after the Mary Kay purchase. Add to it that they have no information up about themselves on a seller's page. They haven't bothered to set up an ebay store... and they have more than 10 each of the item... -- you may be pleasantly surprised, but I hope you paid with a credit card so you can contest the charges if needed. Please, please be careful on ebay -- unfortunately scammers abound. I hope it turns out well for you -- but the signs aren't good.


----------



## kindlemama

Karma Kindle said:


> The seller has been an ebay member since 2005 -- had only 10 feedbacks since then and none for selling. Two of three the items they've bought in the last 3 months are solid gold jewelry items from out of the country. The third, and oldest item was a Mary Kay hand pampering set. It smells like a hijacked ebay account to me -- hijacked after the Mary Kay purchase. Add to it that they have no information up about themselves on a seller's page. They haven't bothered to set up an ebay store... and they have more than 10 each of the item... -- you may be pleasantly surprised, but I hope you paid with a credit card so you can contest the charges if needed. Please, please be careful on ebay -- unfortunately scammers abound. I hope it turns out well for you -- but the signs aren't good.


Sounds fishy to me too. I've been scammed a couple of times on eBay, once exactly like you describe where someone hijacked someone else's account -- I'd never heard of anything like that before.

I sent a message to the seller, asking if these are large or small Sutter bags, and asked for the measurements. I'll post if they answer.


----------



## mlewis78

kindlemama said:


> Sounds fishy to me too. I've been scammed a couple of times on eBay, once exactly like you describe where someone hijacked someone else's account -- I'd never heard of anything like that before.
> 
> I sent a message to the seller, asking if these are large or small Sutter bags, and asked for the measurements. I'll post if they answer.


It's obviously the small one. The seller posted measurements a the bottom of the page. Not suggesting you buy from them.


----------



## pattyaz

Luckily I did pay with a credit card through paypal - so I think I can also dispute charges through paypal if this is a fraud?  I have never had issues with ebay in the past either, but I guess there is always a first time.....


----------



## Karma Kindle

Ebay accounts have been being hijacked for many years now -- there's lots of information about it on the net -- including right on ebay itself:

here's one member's information worth reading if you don't already know about hijacked accounts:

http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=couldabeenworse

Unfortunately handbags are a common item for the hijackers to sell. It used to be fake Chanels and Pradas.. but perhaps that's too obvious now so they've moved on.

p.s. one of the ways to protect your own ebay account is to make sure the password you use for the ebay account is NOT the same password you use for any other account -- including message boards. Make sure the password you use for your email is not the same as for any other account anywhere. Message boards seem to be vulnerable to being hacked -- the hackers get the usernames and passwords and then try to use those usernames and passwords elsewhere -- like on ebay -- and even to hijack email accounts to use to send spam emails.


----------



## kindlemama

mlewis78 said:


> It's obviously the small one. The seller posted measurements a the bottom of the page. Not suggesting you buy from them.


Oops, didn't notice that. I wasn't going to buy from them (I already have two of these bags ), just curious to see if they'll answer -- they haven't yet.


----------



## cocod2

is this the big one
i want to bid but not sure

do i need it NOT....lol

coco


----------



## Pushka

I think paying with pay pal you should be safe even if using a savings account.  Would be a shame if this ended up going in a negative direction after so much fun.


----------



## Karma Kindle

Pushka said:


> I think paying with pay pal you should be safe even if using a savings account. Would be a shame if this ended up going in a negative direction after so much fun.


you'd think... I'm out just $22 from a similar scam a few years ago (seller never shipped or communicated) -- by the time I did everything ebay told me I had to do to make my claim -- paypal wouldn't refund my money because they said it was too late (and I had to make the ebay claim first to be able to make the paypal claim). Even more infuriating, when the seller never responded to ebay's inquiries, ebay told me that because the seller never responded -- the matter was closed in favor of the seller! Apparently because Ebay makes its money from sellers -- so they get the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## kindlemama

pattyaz said:


> Luckily I did pay with a credit card through paypal - so I think I can also dispute charges through paypal if this is a fraud? I have never had issues with ebay in the past either, but I guess there is always a first time.....


Yes, they'll reimburse your money if it's a fraud.

I once bought something from someone who was supposedly in TN. I tried to pay immediately after the auction closed, but my payment wouldn't go through. I contacted the seller; they said they were having problems with that particular PayPal account, and to send it to another instead, which I did. (If this happened to you, I'd bet money it's a fraud.)

That payment went through fine. They emailed me the next day and said that my item had shipped, and they'd send me a delivery confirmation number on Monday. (This was on a Saturday.) That got me to thinking -- if they'd already mailed it, why couldn't they give me the number right then? So I emailed them again, asking for the number. They emailed back saying not to worry, I'd get the number on Monday.

I went back and looked at their feedback, and it was all pretty old and all seemed made up (like by themselves or friends of theirs). More red flags went up, so I contacted PayPal that day (Saturday), got a really nice person who checked into it, and I had my money back either that day or the next -- I remember thinking wow, I didn't even have to wait till the workweek. Anyway, I don't know if this one was a hijacked account or not, but PayPal told me my payment had gone to someone in Hong Kong, not Tennessee. I don't know how, but they could tell it was fraudulent right away.

The time I bought something from a hijacked account, the real seller was still an active seller, and knew it was hijacked (she told me). She'd been working with eBay trying to get things cleared up. She said someone apparently thought it'd be funny if they put things up for sale that she didn't have, using her account. She was really apologetic, and I felt sorry for her. She had 100% feedback (which looked legitimate).

I didn't lose money in either of those transactions. The only time I lost money was when I preordered something a couple of months in advance of it becoming available. Once the date came and passed, I started emailing the seller, who kept putting me off. Once I finally realized I wasn't going to get my item I contacted eBay and PayPal, but since 90 (?) days had already passed since the initial sale, I was up the creek without a paddle. eBay did eventually shut down the guy's account (numerous other people started leaving negative feedback), but I don't think any of us got our money back. 

I hope this seller you guys bought from is legit -- they still haven't answered my question, but it's only been a few hours. It's sad that we even have to worry about stuff like this, isn't it?


----------



## julip

Yoo hoo, Neo ... look what you made me do! 

I've been dreaming about this bag since you mentioned it about 30 pages back, and I did go visit it last week at the outlet. They told me they only had 'bone' there, but I discovered that night via Ebay that 'bone' in this purse is the grey I wanted! Of course, right when I find something I want at the outlet is the rare week they didn't have 20% extra off coupons, so I left it there. I was going to just wait but my DH told me that night I should have just gotten it. I called the next morning to put it on hold so I could go pick it up, but the SA said there were several - that even though there was one on the table, there were more in the back. That is not the impression I was given the day before by 2 different SAs! So I decided to hold out for a coupon, which arrived in my email box today (and at the store at the door, good till Sunday)! Anyway, there is more to this comedy of errors trying to get this bag, but I just wanted to thank you for mentioning this bag - it is just gorgeous!!

















In other purse news - I also checked the Fossil outlet again (Carlsbad Premium Outlets) but they still don't have any large Sutters. They had a couple of the small crossbody, black and brown. I did give the SA my info and she put it up by the register so someone should call if they get some in. She also said they get shipments on Tuesdays and Fridays (may not be the same for all the outlets) so she said those are good days to call to check. My local Macy's only had one lonely full price espresso large Sutter, and my Ross had no Sutters. That's the end of today's purse adventures! Now to go add to my poll vote ...


----------



## kindlemama

Another word of caution about eBay and PayPal.  If you ever get an email from them saying you need to update your account information -- DON'T!!!  I did this a few years ago, and it was a nightmare (still is).

The email will look very legitimate on eBay or PayPal letterhead, and they'll usually provide a link to another legitimate-looking site.  They'll ask for legitimate-sounding info like credit card info, DL #, etc.

If you ever get one of these emails, immediately forward it to [email protected] or [email protected]  I guarantee you'll immediately get an email back telling you it wasn't from them.


----------



## linda~lou

I've been using eBay for years, mostly for Coach and have never gotten burned.  Hopefully this won't be my first.  I paid with Pay Pal using AMEX card so I should be ok.  I'm usually so careful when I bid, never with stock photos, never with low feedback.  I guess I got carried away with the good deal and these darn bags!

Has anyone received a confirmation from him yet?  I haven't, only my confirmation from Pay Pal.  The espresso I got yesterday from another seller has already shipped!!!!

If I hear from this guy, I will let you guys know.  Fingers crossed everyone!!!


----------



## linda~lou

uh oh.  I just went to my pay pal account and this is the information for the seller.  not looking good ladies.

Payment To: 
Wafaa Abdalla    (The recipient of this payment is Unverified)
Seller's ID: 
wafaharon
Seller's Email: 
[email protected]


----------



## linda~lou

oh and julip, that Coach bag is breathtaking.  Just stunning!!!  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## cocod2

whoops made a post in the wrong place thank you for moving it
and I saw a black one on ebay
but dont know if it is the right size for my kindle dx
item no.  #250682472096


----------



## luvmy4brats

cocod2 said:


> whoops made a post in the wrong place thank you for moving it
> and I saw a black one on ebay
> but dont know if it is the right size for my kindle dx
> item no. #250682472096


That item no. takes me to a Tony Little pillow...


----------



## cocod2

omg lol I am sorry.. very tired today
here you go...... sorry 
#280547724626


----------



## kindlemama

linda~lou said:


> uh oh. I just went to my pay pal account and this is the information for the seller. not looking good ladies.
> 
> Payment To:
> Wafaa Abdalla (The recipient of this payment is Unverified)
> Seller's ID:
> wafaharon
> Seller's Email:
> [email protected]


Just to put your mind at ease, why don't you call PayPal? The time I did, I didn't have any hard evidence against the person, just a feeling. Maybe ask them to verify that the payment went to someone in MD.

On a happier note, the person just answered my email:

there is an only one size
the measuement is
10-1/2"L x 1"W x 9"H with 14" drop.

- wafaharon

Hopefully this is a good sign! Fingers crossed!


----------



## linda~lou

cocod2 said:


> omg lol I am sorry.. very tired today
> here you go...... sorry
> #280547724626


I got a bag from this seller yesterday, it already shipped!!!

Yep that is the large Sutter.


----------



## cocod2

thank you so much
i am going to keep a watch and then bid..
do i need this bag
not.
but I want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

let me think
lol


----------



## linda~lou

kindlemama said:


> Just to put your mind at ease, why don't you call PayPal? The time I did, I didn't have any hard evidence against the person, just a feeling. Maybe ask them to verify that the payment went to someone in MD.
> 
> On a happier note, the person just answered my email:
> 
> there is an only one size
> the measuement is
> 10-1/2"L x 1"W x 9"H with 14" drop.
> 
> - wafaharon
> 
> Hopefully this is a good sign! Fingers crossed!


kindlemama, I just sent the guy a email too!!! I asked when it was going to ship cause I'm going on vacation. I don't want to think where these bags came from as long as they are the real deal and we get them!!


----------



## kindlemama

linda~lou said:


> kindlemama, I just sent the guy a email too!!! I asked when it was going to ship cause I'm going on vacation. I don't want to think where these bags came from as long as they are the real deal and we get them!!


Ha, ha, I understand!

In response to another of your posts:
I've been using eBay for a long time too -- over 10 years. I used to shop there confidently, but the quality of sellers and merchandise seems to have gone downhill in recent years. Kind of sad. I now shop on Amazon almost exclusively...but there are always a few elusive things that are only on eBay (or a lot cheaper there). If it's just a few dollars' difference, I'll get it on Amazon even if it's a third-party vendor.

Good luck with your purse! Hope all this worry was for naught!


----------



## cocod2

I love reading this thread
it is awesome

the seller on ebay is this a private seller Linda Lou..
for the black bag
think it is a good bag..meaning cause it is used

right at this point a bag is the last thing I need
but it is a good deal  ... ya think

coco


----------



## DD

cocod2 said:


> whoops made a post in the wrong place thank you for moving it
> and I saw a black one on ebay
> but dont know if it is the right size for my kindle dx
> item no. #250682472096


Be careful. It's a used one. I just can't imagine buying a used purse, knowing what goes on in my own (spills, used tissues, etc.) Yuk!


----------



## cocod2

ya I was thinking that too.
dont usually buy used....


----------



## linda~lou

cocod2 said:


> I love reading this thread
> it is awesome
> 
> the seller on ebay is this a private seller Linda Lou..
> for the black bag
> think it is a good bag..meaning cause it is used
> 
> right at this point a bag is the last thing I need
> but it is a good deal ... ya think
> 
> coco


This guy seems to be a very honest seller. All he sells are Fossil bags so I wouldn't be the least bit worried that this bag is 'used'. The pictures indicate the bag is in excellent condition. As long as the price remains lower than a new bag, I wouldn't hesitate in getting this bag. I have bought used Coach bags and have never been disappointed. The inside looks brand new. It is the large one so it will fit your DX.

Like I said, he has already shipped the bag I ordered yesterday, he has over 5000 positive feedbacks, seems like a very good seller. Good luck, I hope you get it!!! There are only 2 hours left and only one bid! Lookin' good!!!!


----------



## cocod2

thank you linda lou..  I am from canada and I hope the duty is not too high
I asked him a quesiton.. i hope he answers
i am watching it..


----------



## Pushka

I bought my purple large zip off eBay and it was an excellent transaction. It is currently having its first outing. Hope all goes well for you ladies.


----------



## cocod2

Pushka ..  did they charge you duty at your door??


----------



## kindlemama

For those of you who were worried about getting the Sutter wet:

I got a few sprinkles of water on my yellow Sutter this morning.  The wet spots turned VERY dark -- pretty scary.

Happy to report, the leather dried perfectly, with no trace of water spots.

(I haven't put any type of treatment on my purse.)


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Yoo hoo, Neo ... look what you made me do!
> 
> I've been dreaming about this bag since you mentioned it about 30 pages back, and I did go visit it last week at the outlet. They told me they only had 'bone' there, but I discovered that night via Ebay that 'bone' in this purse is the grey I wanted! Of course, right when I find something I want at the outlet is the rare week they didn't have 20% extra off coupons, so I left it there. I was going to just wait but my DH told me that night I should have just gotten it. I called the next morning to put it on hold so I could go pick it up, but the SA said there were several - that even though there was one on the table, there were more in the back. That is not the impression I was given the day before by 2 different SAs! So I decided to hold out for a coupon, which arrived in my email box today (and at the store at the door, good till Sunday)! Anyway, there is more to this comedy of errors trying to get this bag, but I just wanted to thank you for mentioning this bag - it is just gorgeous!!


Woohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Julip! It's simply gorgeous (but I kind of knew that !), and watch it: you are going to love it more the more you use/wear it! At least, that's what's happening to me, lol...

Love the grey, and would have gone for it too, except, my winter coat is grey, so I figured black would be better as the grey would simply "disappear", and well, it's just too gorgeous not to be seen . And I REALLY needed a black purse (have dark kaki green, red, and red again , etc) - that's my justification and I'm sticking with it 

Honestly, I am so happy for you, I know you are going to enjoy it for a long time, if the way I feel about it is any indication... Oh, and I think you will be amazed at how comfortable it is to carry, even when full, it never really feels heavy on the shoulder - guess it's really well balanced 

And I'm sure you got it for a fantastic price, between the outlet price and the coupon, that's awesome (I don't have any outlet in the vicinity, so I try very hard not to think about how much I paid for it anymore - anyway, it's done and no regrets )!

Again, congratulations!!!!! Which pocket will you use for your Kindle?


----------



## Shetlander

kindlemama said:


> Happy to report, the leather dried perfectly, with no trace of water spots.
> 
> (I haven't put any type of treatment on my purse.)


What color is your Sutter?


----------



## kindlemama

Shetlander said:


> What color is your Sutter?


yellow


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Woohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Julip! It's simply gorgeous (but I kind of knew that !), and watch it: you are going to love it more the more you use/wear it! At least, that's what's happening to me, lol...
> 
> Love the grey, and would have gone for it too, except, my winter coat is grey, so I figured black would be better as the grey would simply "disappear", and well, it's just too gorgeous not to be seen . And I REALLY needed a black purse (have dark kaki green, red, and red again , etc) - that's my justification and I'm sticking with it
> 
> Honestly, I am so happy for you, I know you are going to enjoy it for a long time, if the way I feel about it is any indication... Oh, and I think you will be amazed at how comfortable it is to carry, even when full, it never really feels heavy on the shoulder - guess it's really well balanced
> 
> And I'm sure you got it for a fantastic price, between the outlet price and the coupon, that's awesome (I don't have any outlet in the vicinity, so I try very hard not to think about how much I paid for it anymore - anyway, it's done and no regrets )!
> 
> Again, congratulations!!!!! Which pocket will you use for your Kindle?


Oh jees. I wish you hadn't posted a picture of that Coach bag. I may have to return all my Sutters and buy that baby. WOW. How do you get a 20% off coupon for Coach? I have a bunch of Coach bags and have never had a coupon. I have several outlets about an hour from me so would love to get in on coupons.


----------



## corkyb

70 bags purchased!!!
whooohooo.  We should get some Sutter recognition or discount or something.


----------



## Skydog

corkyb said:


> 70 bags purchased!!!
> whooohooo. We should get some Sutter recognition or discount or something.


Actually, the count is higher than that since many have purchased several colors of the same bag!


----------



## Pushka

cocod2 said:


> Pushka .. did they charge you duty at your door??


No. no nasty demands! Just a lovely bag.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

DD said:


> Be careful. It's a used one. I just can't imagine buying a used purse, knowing what goes on in my own (spills, used tissues, etc.) Yuk!


I've purchased several used Coach purses. I've only had a problem one time, but I was able to use my Coach cleaner to take care of it. (I don't think I've ever put a used tissue or spilled in any of my purses -- but we don't have any kids, so that probably makes a difference.)

PS. I was also bidding on this purse and won.  As IF I need another purse. I think it's time I listed some of my purses for sale. I have SO may black leather purses... Fossil, Coach, etc. It's a sickness.


----------



## hudsonam

Ok, I'm waiting for some of you with 12 large Sutters to sell one.  The shoes I ordered didn't work out, so now I'm in the clear to buy another bag.


----------



## Karma Kindle

I found the large Fossil Sutter crossbody in Macy's tonight for $82.90 before tax -- I'm going to see if it gets cheaper with the Friday/Saturday sale...


----------



## kindlemama

Cobbie said:


> I just called PayPal CS about wafaharon and they do not show any problems with this seller. When asked if the payment went to MD the rep initially said it would be a violation of privacy to divulge that information. I told him I had been told by another person that they could give out that information. He then said that if it states on eBay that the seller is in MD then the payment will go there, in fact had gone there. We have to wait 7 days to file a dispute and have a total of 45 days to do that.
> 
> Hopefully, we will be in the clear with lovely bags.


Sounds good! 

(I didn't have to wait to file my dispute, but it was probably because they saw that my payment had gone to Hong Kong.)


----------



## ayuryogini

corkyb said:


> Oh jees. I wish you hadn't posted a picture of that Coach bag. I may have to return all my Sutters and buy that baby. WOW. How do you get a 20% off coupon for Coach? I have a bunch of Coach bags and have never had a coupon. I have several outlets about an hour from me so would love to get in on coupons.


I love that Coach bag as well; how does one get a 20% coupon? 
It reminds me a bit of a new B Makowsky bag I bought recently that has separate zipped compartments for the iPad AND the Kindle; does the iPad fit in this one?

(Sorry, don't mean to hijack this thread, but I already bought 2 Sutters!)


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> Oh jees. I wish you hadn't posted a picture of that Coach bag. I may have to return all my Sutters and buy that baby. WOW. How do you get a 20% off coupon for Coach? I have a bunch of Coach bags and have never had a coupon. I have several outlets about an hour from me so would love to get in on coupons.


Here's a link to the Coach Outlet coupon!

http://tinyurl.com/27escqd

They often have several SAs handing out coupons at the door too, but better safe than sorry and print out a copy. It's good till Sunday, and they have coupons usually once or twice a month. The next time you are at the outlet, ask to sign up on their email list, and you'll then get them via email on the days they plan to hand out coupons.

This bag really is holy grail wonderful! You may want to call ahead and ask if they have one in stock, though I had quite a time with that, as I was told no but then they found it after. It is called the madison embossed exotic maggie, style 14602. It's easiest if you give them the style number. The confusing thing which I found out on my first call was that this silver/grey is referred to as 'bone', oddly enough. They may have other colors listed, but make sure they are talking about the embossed exotic. One of my friends went to her outlet today and bought one as well, and they first had on hold for her a smooth leather version in a cream colored bone. They eventually found one for her hidden away in a cubby. They can also call another store and have that store ship it direct to you after you pay for it at your local store. You can use the coupon on it still. I think the flat rate shipping is $10. Good luck!

Sorry for the hijack - I still love my Fossils!


----------



## julip

ayuryogini said:


> I love that Coach bag as well; how does one get a 20% coupon?
> It reminds me a bit of a new B Makowsky bag I bought recently that has separate zipped compartments for the iPad AND the Kindle; does the iPad fit in this one?
> 
> (Sorry, don't mean to hijack this thread, but I already bought 2 Sutters!)


I love BMak bags! I just tried my iPad in it, and it won't fit with my JAVOedge case, which is pretty minimal. It will fit naked in one of the side pockets (just a smidge too tall for the center zip pocket), so it is not ideal for iPad, unless you have a very minimal sleeve for it. It does clear the snap, so you can secure it, at least when it is naked.


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Woohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Julip! It's simply gorgeous (but I kind of knew that !), and watch it: you are going to love it more the more you use/wear it! At least, that's what's happening to me, lol...
> 
> Love the grey, and would have gone for it too, except, my winter coat is grey, so I figured black would be better as the grey would simply "disappear", and well, it's just too gorgeous not to be seen . And I REALLY needed a black purse (have dark kaki green, red, and red again , etc) - that's my justification and I'm sticking with it
> 
> Honestly, I am so happy for you, I know you are going to enjoy it for a long time, if the way I feel about it is any indication... Oh, and I think you will be amazed at how comfortable it is to carry, even when full, it never really feels heavy on the shoulder - guess it's really well balanced
> 
> And I'm sure you got it for a fantastic price, between the outlet price and the coupon, that's awesome (I don't have any outlet in the vicinity, so I try very hard not to think about how much I paid for it anymore - anyway, it's done and no regrets )!
> 
> Again, congratulations!!!!! Which pocket will you use for your Kindle?


Neo, I agree with you on all counts! I have been addicted to bag collecting for years and I hadn't found a Coach that has really grabbed me for awhile until this one. This one just screamed "take me home". It is such a nice fit, and the straps are so comfy. It was the first thing I noticed about it. Well, the second - the embossing is beautiful. The black is really stunning, and you will be happy to know that I don't think the black is at any of the outlets, so it was very wise to take her home with you!  Thanks again for the enable.


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> Neo, I agree with you on all counts! I have been addicted to bag collecting for years and I hadn't found a Coach that has really grabbed me for awhile until this one. This one just screamed "take me home". It is such a nice fit, and the straps are so comfy. It was the first thing I noticed about it. Well, the second - the embossing is beautiful. The black is really stunning, and you will be happy to know that I don't think the black is at any of the outlets, so it was very wise to take her home with you!  Thanks again for the enable.


Can you tell me how much is costs at the outlet? I hope it's a bit less than Neo paid. I'm sinking fast here.


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> you will be happy to know that I don't think the black is at any of the outlets, so it was very wise to take her home with you!


Thank you for that, it does make me feel better, even though it was worth every penny, even full price (but still !)!



julip said:


> Thanks again for the enable.


It was a pleasure . Even though, I feel the purse did it all on her own ...

Oh, and I'm not a Coach fan in general, but every once and a while I find a "pearl" like this one, and then I HAVE to grab it (because, boy are those nice quality bags!!!!)


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> Can you tell me how much is costs at the outlet? I hope it's a bit less than Neo paid. I'm sinking fast here.


Cover your eyes, Neo! 

They have the factory price at 30% off retail (which is $54, which comes to $383.60 and then they take 20% off of that, which brought it to $306.88 before tax.


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Thank you for that, it does make me feel better, even though it was worth every penny, even full price (but still !)!
> 
> It was a pleasure . Even though, I feel the purse did it all on her own ...
> 
> Oh, and I'm not a Coach fan in general, but every once and a while I find a "pearl" like this one, and then I HAVE to grab it (because, boy are those nice quality bags!!!!)


I hear ya. I was on a total Balenciaga kick last year, which helped me stay away from buying for the most part, but this darn Sutter has reawakened the frenzy again lol.


----------



## Cammie

I hope all goes well with that eBay seller. Thought I would share a picture of the blouse I wore today and the bag I carried. I was stylin' lol:


----------



## eldereno

Cammie said:


> I hope all goes well with that eBay seller. Thought I would share a picture of the blouse I wore today and the bag I carried. I was stylin' lol:


*Stylin'* is right!!!!!!!


----------



## julip

Cammie said:


> I hope all goes well with that eBay seller. Thought I would share a picture of the blouse I wore today and the bag I carried. I was stylin' lol:


OY - there's that turquoise calling out to me again!


----------



## kindlek

julip--could you tell me what state the outlet had it in?  Thanks


----------



## julip

Hi Kindlek - I and my friend found ours in Southern CA outlets. Mine was from the Carlsbad Premium Outlets specifically. If your local outlet does not have one in stock, the SA should be able to look up a store that does and let you pay for it there with the other store shipping it to you direct. If there is a coupon, they should let you use it.


----------



## DD

Cammie said:


> I hope all goes well with that eBay seller. Thought I would share a picture of the blouse I wore today and the bag I carried. I was stylin' lol:


Stunning, Cammie. Good combo. I wore my turquoise with black Monday night and it looked great with it too. I got so many compliments from people. I like to do a surprising splash of unexpected color with an outfit. For instance, I have a black dress with tiny white polka dots and I wear a yellow shoe with it. Those of you who got the green Sutter, try it with navy blue. It looks great.  I'm having way too much fun here!


----------



## kindlek

Hi julip-- CA may be a tad far for me (dang it), but thanks for the info!


----------



## Cammie

I thought I'd post some comments regarding the various conditioners, cleaners and sprays I have tried on these bags. I purchased the Apple kit on Amazon. It came with the cleaner, conditioner, spray and a cloth. I already had a bottle of the Cadillac conditioner. I would say that the Apple conditioner is similar to the Cadillac conditioner only the Apple has a thinner consistency. Both conditioners smell the same and I wouldn't be surprised it they were made by the same company. I like the finishing spray. The advice I would offer is to spray 8-12 inches away in a sweeping motion with a light hand.

Hudsonam was kind enough to pick up and send me one of the sky blue purses she found at Ross. She had indicated that the bag had a few minor scuffs. The leather of the bag was fairly dry. Here are some pictures of the bag before I cleaned, conditioned and sprayed:

















Here are the after pictures:

















I used the Apple products on the blue bag. I let the bag dry completely between steps. The scuffs are pretty much gone. But the color is definitely deepened. It may just be that the leather was extremely dry and the conditioner restored its color. Another possibility might be the combination of the cleaner and either the spray and/or the conditioner lead to the darker color. I used the Apple conditioner and the spray (but not the cleaner) on my small black and turquoise purses and did not notice a color change. Fortunately, I like the deeper color of the sky blue purse. However, I suspect the color will lighten over time.

Here is a picture of the blue and the turquoise side by side:










And, here is the Cammie Sutter purse family :


----------



## mlewis78

I like the darker look on the blue bag.

Just tracked UPS for my turquoise large sutter that shipped Wed. night from Zappos in Louisville.  Expected delivery is 8/23 -- day AFTER my birthday.  UPS ground is so slow!


----------



## Cammie

mlewis78 said:


> I like the darker look on the blue bag.
> 
> Just tracked UPS for my turquoise large sutter that shipped Wed. night from Zappos in Louisville. Expected delivery is 8/23 -- day AFTER my birthday. UPS ground is so slow!


I think you're going to love the turquoise Sutter. It is stunning. I'm pretty much done with my collection unless someone spots the large purple bag for a good price somewhere. I think the large Sutter in purple would be very pretty as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I used the Apple conditioner on my turquoise bag and it sucked it up. It didn't make it much darker, but it is much richer and looks and feels even better than when I got it. The spray is going on it today. 

In related news, my orange bag will be here tomorrow.


----------



## identicaltriplets

Cammie said:


> And, here is the Cammie Sutter purse family :


Wow, your collection is stunning! Makes me want to buy one of these beauties but I am trying to hold off!


----------



## lonestar

Cammie- Wow, what a collection!  That is beautiful.



My turquoise bag is scheduled to arrive today.  Can't wait to move my stuff into it.  My next one will be black.

I am now going to look for the conditioners mentioned on this thread.  I have used mink oil and saddle soap in the past but don't have either right now.

Is there a brand for the finishing spray that is mentioned on this thread?


----------



## MsScarlett

Now I really want a sky blue one.  I have checked all the dept stores and local outlet stores around here to no avail.  I am tempted to just order it for $100 plus, but I have spent so much money this month already on my classroom and I really don't have the extra.  *sigh*  I will just sit here an drool quietly.  lol


----------



## luvmy4brats

MsScarlett said:


> Now I really want a sky blue one. I have checked all the dept stores and local outlet stores around here to no avail. I am tempted to just order it for $100 plus, but I have spent so much money this month already on my classroom and I really don't have the extra. *sigh* I will just sit here an drool quietly. lol


6pm.com has it for $96

http://www.6pm.com/product/7462597/color/641


----------



## hudsonam

Oh Cammie, please don't make me wish I'd kept one of the blue bags!!!   Now I might have to go spend $100 on one. Doh! It looks great!


----------



## Crystalmes

Luv, what orange one did you get? 

I didn't have time to look last night, I am hoping this weekend, I don't have my kiddies.. so maybe...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Crystalmes said:


> Luv, what orange one did you get?
> 
> I didn't have time to look last night, I am hoping this weekend, I don't have my kiddies.. so maybe...


The smaller Sutter crossbody one. The Large zip is great, but there are many times that I like to just grab a smaller purse. Cobbie got the Large one in orange and posted it & I fell in love.


----------



## Lizzarddance

I'm not sure if some of you have posted where you got your leather conditioners (I haven't looked back at all the posts) but would someone please post a web addy for the Apple and/or Cadillac conditoners? I'm interested in getting one of these but want to make sure I get the right one. TIA
Lizzard


----------



## Lizzarddance

Never mind, I found it.


----------



## kindlemama

Cammie, your collection in gorgeous!  I'm jealous! 

I would make sure to treat the white one before using it.  The (obviously) used one that I saw at Ross had not only the normal scuff marks, but it was clear the person had worn something red at one point, which in turn had rubbed all along the back of the purse.    It probably could've been cleaned, but I didn't want to take the chance.


----------



## splashes99

Lizzarddance said:


> I'm not sure if some of you have posted where you got your leather conditioners (I haven't looked back at all the posts) but would someone please post a web addy for the Apple and/or Cadillac conditoners? I'm interested in getting one of these but want to make sure I get the right one. TIA
> Lizzard


I was looking around on the purse forum to see how they all do the cleaning and everything...from what I can tell, those who use the Apple products do not use the actual cleaner very often. Apparently it's strong stuff! Everyone seemed to be in agreement that the conditioner works well as a mild cleaner and to use that unless you absolutely need something much stronger.

just wanted to share


----------



## linda~lou

Cammie, your collection is stunning so I thought I'd post mine. Missing is the small black I got from that guy on eBay. I sent him a message yesterday asking when the bag would be shipped and still haven't heard anything. 
The one in front was another eBay purchase, she listed it as 'Peacock', I thought it was the turquoise. It wasn't, so I got the turquoise from 6pm thinking I would maybe sell the peacock on here. Well, once I got both, I kinda like the difference so, for now anyway, I'm keeping both! 

Heeeerrrreeee's my Sutter family!!


----------



## kindlemama

Linda Lou, your collection is beautiful too!  

I was hoping you'd heard from that seller.  Hopefully today.

I just got an email that my small espresso Sutter has shipped.  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## mlewis78

I read on this thread that the K2 in cover fits in the smaller Sutter.  Does it fit in the back zip pocket?  The front zip is for the main part of the bag, I think.


----------



## linda~lou

mlewis78 said:


> I read on this thread that the K2 in cover fits in the smaller Sutter. Does it fit in the back zip pocket? The front zip is for the main part of the bag, I think.


yep, it fits in the back zipper even with a cover!


----------



## hudsonam

Well, I went BACK to the outlets today to check out the Coach store since they have a 20% coupon again. I found a couple I liked, but then I realized they didn't have any exterior pockets and I knew that would bug me.

I did overhear one of the saleswomen telling a customer about the Ivory soap thing though, FYI.

So I made my way over to the Fossil store again, and looked at the small Sutter and realized it's too small. So I was crunched for time and decided, what the heck, I'll get the black large Sutter. Last time I looked, it was $89.99, but I didn't see the tag this time. I went up to the register and it was $74.99 with tax!!!  I was so excited! So I'm finally a member of the Sutter family, and this one is staying with me. 

The girl who checked me out told me that the "satchel" the guy is wearing in The Hangover is a Sutter. 

ETA: 
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3368192000/tt1119646


----------



## kindlemama

hudsonam said:


> The girl who checked me out told me that the "satchel" the guy is wearing in The Hangover is a Sutter.


Ha, ha, I remember that! I remember thinking I kind of liked it too!


----------



## splashes99

Anyone who wants but does not yet have a turquoise small crossbody - sale at nordstrom's for like $64

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3067761/0~2376788~6002242~6007538~6007632?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007632&P=1


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I've got a question... I stopped at Macy's today and they had the large Sutter in black, turquoise, and purple.  I adjusted the straps on each to the longest possible and found that the black one was about two inches shorter than the other two!  I'm hoping the one from eBay is as long as the other two large Sutters.  The purple purse was marked at $98 but it also looked kind of faded/old.


----------



## ayuryogini

Lizzarddance said:


> I'm not sure if some of you have posted where you got your leather conditioners (I haven't looked back at all the posts) but would someone please post a web addy for the Apple and/or Cadillac conditoners? I'm interested in getting one of these but want to make sure I get the right one. TIA
> Lizzard


I use the Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care







for taking care of all my leather items; this is the one Oberon recommends for their leather covers. (Although they actually say you don't need to use anything for their covers, but if you do use something, this is the one they recommend); it comes in a 3 pack from Amazon, but I have so many handbags (as it seems do many of us on this fabulous thread), and leather covers for my Kindle, that it will definitely all get used up. It really adds a nice feeling to my leather products as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## cagnes

hudsonam said:


> The girl who checked me out told me that the "satchel" the guy is wearing in The Hangover is a Sutter.
> 
> ETA:
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3368192000/tt1119646


LOL, hopefully I look a little better than that wearing mine!

If anyone is looking for a yellow crossbody, they're $43.99 at Boscov's.


----------



## Cammie

Your collection is lovely Linda.  Hudsonam, grats on the black large Sutter.  Your post inspired me to call the local Fossil outlet stores around here.  One of the stores just got in a shipment of both large and small Sutters in black, camel, white and expresso.  The small bag is $69.99 and the large is $89.99.  The sales person indicated that they were just discounted so it would be unlikely that the price would be reduced anytime soon.. he said they had plenty.  I'll probably swing by tomorrow.  My friend wants the small expresso.  With tax and average shipping, that would make these $80 for the small and $105 for the large.  If anyone wants me to be their personal shopper , let me know by this evening.


----------



## julip

Wow, Cammie and Linda - your collections are so beautiful! I love seeing people's collections. Cammie, amazing job the conditioner did on your sky blue. It reminded me to go check another close by Ross that I completely forgot about. No Fossils, again! I was curious to know if any of the Ross sky blue finds were in California? Not that I *need* it, but it's become kind of a game now - Find the Fossil.   That's also good to hear your Fossil outlet just got their shipment. I hope mine does as well, and I will of course report back as to what they got in!


----------



## DD

hudsonam said:


> The girl who checked me out told me that the "satchel" the guy is wearing in The Hangover is a Sutter.
> 
> ETA:
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3368192000/tt1119646


Wow, the Sutter really gets around. Movie star and Kindle ad star! 

My husband and I just watched The Hangover a few nights ago and I didn't even notice the satchel/man bag/murse.


----------



## hencoll1

I've been lurking on this thread for awhile.  This morning I popped up to the Fossil outlet in Kenosha. They had quite a few large Sutters in Black, Mocha and Mustard.  I purchased a black one, it was marked $89.99 but rang up at $69.99.  So I paid a total of $73.84 with tax.   . I'm thrilled to finally have found a nice, fashionable purse that can hold both my K2 and iPad (in Oberon cases).


----------



## anivyl

So, I got tempted and walked into our friendly local fossil store in Canberra, Australia. I was kindly told that they no longer sell it because they are phasing it out    but have sent any remaining stock to the brand depot (a mall that sells like a warehouse), but there's only 2 colours left, black and camel


----------



## Pushka

anivyl said:


> So, I got tempted and walked into our friendly local fossil store in Canberra, Australia. I was kindly told that they no longer sell it because they are phasing it out    but have sent any remaining stock to the brand depot (a mall that sells like a warehouse), but there's only 2 colours left, black and camel


Check Myers - if they have them in Adelaide then they will have them in Canberra. Hell, even worth a trip to Sydney! Interesting day tomorrow hey?


----------



## lonestar

Just got my large turquoise Sutter bag.  It's as beautiful as I imagined.  I love it, love it, love it.  It's softer than I thought it would be.  My Kindle (in its latitude cover)  is already in the front pocket and it fits perfectly so my K3 will fit quite well.  The small snap pocket on the front has a magnet- very important.  It is so hard to snap a pocket like that.

I don't think I would have pursued the purchase of this particular bag though I liked how it looked in the ad, if it had not been for this forum.  You inspired me to get out of the box, not buy another black purse and to go for the turquoise.  I will get the black one sometime soon and maybe red too.  I'm going to let my bank account recover for a bit.

Y'all ROCK and so does my bag!

Oh I forgot-- I am also hoping for the sky blue.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> SKY...BLUE......SKY...BLUE.....SKY...BLUE........
> 
> That color has not been on my radar....until now but Cammie's and Linda~lou's pictures might have put me over the edge. Cammie, that turquoise and blue together are a stunning combination of colors and I love the darker look after the conditioner and spray.
> 
> Now, who's gonna lock this thread? luv? luv? Where are you?


Sorry, Luv isn't available right now, she had to run out to check the mall for a black satchel purse...


----------



## luvmy4brats

The _lock this thread_ button seems to have disappeared.....

I guess we'll just have to keep enabling discussing....


----------



## luvmy4brats

Remember, we decided he owns stock in Fossil....


----------



## eldereno

Received my Sky Blue Large Sutter today that hudsonam sent me.  It is a beautiful color, just a few scuff marks.  I do have Cadillac leather conditioner and will use that on it.  Looking forward to wearing the bag.  

Right now I am carrying my new Lucky Brand suede hobo that I searched high and low for.  I love it!!!!  Very hippy like bag.  I do not carry the Kindle in it, though.  Usually have a large Lucky Brand tote that I use as a kind of brief case that houses my Kindle.  I can see a time when I will want my Kindle with me but not want to carry both bags.  The Sutter will serve that purpose well!!!!


----------



## Cammie

Cobbie said:


> SKY...BLUE......SKY...BLUE.....SKY...BLUE........
> 
> That color has not been on my radar....until now but Cammie's and Linda~lou's pictures might have put me over the edge. Cammie, that turquoise and blue together are a stunning combination of colors and I love the darker look after the conditioner and spray.
> 
> Cammie, which spray did you use?
> 
> Now, who's gonna lock this thread? luv? luv? Where are you?


Cobbie, I used the Apple spray. I like the darker sky blue as well. It's almost a teal blue now. I cleaned the bag initially with a liberal application of the Apple cleaner before I applied the Apple conditioner. Someone posted that she read on the purse forum that the cleaner is really strong stuff. So, I'm going to guess that the cleaner may be at least partially responsible for the darker color.


----------



## Vet

I found the Large Sutter Zip Top at the Fossil Outlet. Nordstrom sells it for 84.00. The K2 in Oberon fits in both the front and back pockets.

Here is Nordstrom's link:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3094463?Category=&Search=True&SearchType=keywordsearch&keyword=Fossil+handbags&origin=searchresults

I decided to return it because I really wanted the small pockets on the front of the Large Sutter that we've been drooling over.

I bought the large in black.


----------



## Cammie

hencoll1 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for awhile. This morning I popped up to the Fossil outlet in Kenosha. They had quite a few large Sutters in Black, Mocha and Mustard. I purchased a black one, it was marked $89.99 but rang up at $69.99. So I paid a total of $73.84 with tax. . I'm thrilled to finally have found a nice, fashionable purse that can hold both my K2 and iPad (in Oberon cases).


Welcome and grats on your new Sutter. That's a great price. I'm starting to want a large in black as well.


----------



## Vicki

I have been reading this from the start and I have lusted after this bag for a year. I finally told the other half he could get me one for Christmas. Well, we went and got a very early gift today before they all disappeared. Two weeks ago a local department store had racks in all colors. Today they had the small bag marked down and black and camel were the only large colors they had left. Our Macy's had even fewer. Then we had to have the discussion about whether or not I was going to get to use it or now. I won.


----------



## Vet

Good for you Vicki! I would never be able to wait!


----------



## hudsonam

Happy Early Christmas Vicki!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Fossil purses will be 30% off Friday and Saturday at Macy's......


----------



## luvmy4brats

KimberlyinMN said:


> Fossil purses will be 30% off Friday and Saturday at Macy's......


Ok, maybe I should have locked the thread when I had the chance.... I didn't need to hear this...


----------



## KimberlyinMN

luvmy4brats said:


> Ok, maybe I should have locked the thread when I had the chance.... I didn't need to hear this...


Okay, I'll add to this and say that at least they will be 30% off at the FARGO Macy's.  If you go to the Macy's website, click on Catalogs way down at the bottom of the page. Enter your zip code and you'll see the one day sale catalog.


----------



## Vet

luvmy4brats said:


> Ok, maybe I should have locked the thread when I had the chance.... I didn't need to hear this...


Oops! Too late!


----------



## Vicki

Gee - maybe the reason there was so few at Macy's today is b/c they were getting ready for the sale. I may have to go back and see about a red one in the small size. I knew this was going to happen to me...........thank goodness I didn't go anywhere near the shoe dept.


----------



## mlewis78

Don't lock this thread!!!!  Love sharing all this info.  No one in my real life wants to hear about bags.  

I'll take a look at the on-line Macy's circular for NYC, but I think it would be too good to be true -- probably just old Fossil bags if any would be on sale, and they were our of everything in the large except for the fall colors.  But I would go for one of the fall colors IF they are on sale.  Turquoise large sutter is to arrive on Monday -- think I've mentioned that a few times already.


----------



## Esther

mlewis78 said:


> Don't lock this thread!!!! Love sharing all this info. No one in my real life wants to hear about bags.
> 
> ...
> 
> Turquoise large sutter is to arrive on Monday -- think I've mentioned that a few times already.


My Sky Blue Sutter Satchel is due to arrive from Zappos MOnday too!!! Can't wait.


----------



## rlkubi

Where would I be able to buy the leather conditioner and cleaner locally?  I live in St. Louis.  I checked Amazon but you have to buy a 3 pack.


----------



## corkyb

That Garde Rain and Stain repellant is $18.75 plus $6.75 shipping?  That's a lot of money for a 3 oz spray can.  ANyone know where one can buy it locally?


----------



## julip

If you have a Burlington Coat Factory in the area, that is where I got mine. It's been a year, though, so I'm not 100% sure they still have it. Check shoe repair shops too.


----------



## Cammie

At the outlet...large Sutters $76 with tax...bought black..store closes in 10 mins if anyone wants one.


----------



## corkyb

Cammie said:


> At the outlet...large Sutters $76 with tax...bought black..store closes in 10 mins if anyone wants one.


I'll take one.
Paula


----------



## clawdia

The story of my life - 10 minutes late, or I'd have said me, too!


----------



## pattyaz

I NEED, I mean Want a Red Sutter.  Anyone seen any deals on large red sutters??  I am hoping to get the small one from ebay, but not really sure that is going to work out.....  Anyone hear back from the seller about shipping?


----------



## Pushka

You might also be able to check in the shoe leather care section of your supermarket, or anywhere that sells leather shoes or handbags.  I used a leather lotion last night on the purple one I have, and it came up beautifully.  I think the lotions work better than the waxy style polishes.


----------



## corkyb

Dying to know if you got my message in time.
Paula


----------



## kindlemama

pattyaz said:


> I NEED, I mean Want a Red Sutter. Anyone seen any deals on large red sutters?? I am hoping to get the small one from ebay, but not really sure that is going to work out..... Anyone hear back from the seller about shipping?


I just went on ebay to see what was going on with this seller, and he no longer has ANY items for sale. For those of you who ordered from him, I would start contacting ebay and PayPal immediately. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fossil-Womens-Sutter-Crossbody-Handbag-/140441345817?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=
If you click on "See Other Items," the seller has nothing for sale.

Edited to add: I don't mean to be an alarmist; maybe this guy is on the up and up. Just saying if I were in this situation, since I've been through something similar before, I'd be on the phone to PayPal (because you can talk to a live person there).


----------



## Cammie

Got it Paula.  Also got one for my sis.  Store staff super nice..stayed late and brought out bag after bag so I could pick the perfect ones for us. I'm sorry Clawdia. I did not see your post in time.  I did get caught up in the excitement of the whole thing and somehow a beautiful chocolate expresso large Sutter made it into my shopping bag. I don't need both black and brown so if  you are interested, it's yours Clawdia.


----------



## corkyb

Woot!  I'll pay you tomorrow.  It's way way lpast my bedtime.


----------



## pattyaz

Cobbie said:


> I spoke to PayPal and the payment was sent to MD. I just went to eBay and they indicated it's too early to do anything. I sent a message to the seller asking about the status of my order.
> 
> Did I read it right and this item is covered under eBay's Buyer Protection if paid with PayPal?


I sent an e-mail to the seller asking about shipment also. I think we have to wait 7 days before they will pursue anything. I was trying to figure out how I could get ebay to look into whether the account has been stolen or not... I couldn't figure out how to do that.


----------



## kindlemama

Cobbie said:


> I spoke to PayPal and the payment was sent to MD. I just went to eBay and they indicated it's too early to do anything. I sent a message to the seller asking about the status of my order.
> 
> Did I read it right and this item is covered under eBay's Buyer Protection if paid with PayPal?


Yes, I think it should be covered.

When I had my problem, I called PayPal less than 24 hours after the auction closed; I had my money back either that day or the next (Saturday or Sunday). However, the discrepancies in my situation may have been so blatant, that they knew right off the bat I was in trouble.

I wonder if you called and talked to someone else, they might be a little more helpful? The circumstances certainly have changed. Explain that yesterday this guy had upwards of 20 purses for sale, now all his auctions are closed, and he won't answer your emails.

I hope everything works out for (all of) you. It's such an awful feeling to be in limbo, not knowing if you've been taken, or if you're worrying for nothing.  Plus, you don't know if this guy is actually going to send you your purse, or if you should be looking for another one.  I'm sorry you guys are having to go through this.


----------



## Lyndl

I wonder if this seller realises how many people are on his case? I hope it all works out for everyone, it makes me really nervous about ordering one off EBay now, especially with the additional postage I'd have to pay for International.

I went into my local handbag store yesterday, the Sales Assistant said they dont stock Fossil  and that if they did, she'd be buying them all. She tried to sell me a Colorado handbag ( their own brand) These bags were lovely, but none of them were the right style. I told her I was looking for one to carry both my Kindle & my iPad and received a blank stare in return. She mentioned there's a Fossil store in the City, so I could be making a visit on Sunday. I intend to use the money I've saved from _not_ smoking on buying a new bag!


----------



## kindlemama

Cobbie said:


> I spoke to PayPal and the payment was sent to MD. I just went to eBay and they indicated it's too early to do anything. I sent a message to the seller asking about the status of my order.


Something else weird is that if you and pattyaz both ordered from this guy, and we know Linda Lou did also, why does his history say that there were only 2 red purses sold? Where's the third purse/sale?

I wonder if anyone else ordered from this guy?


----------



## mlewis78

Looked at Macy's circular online for 3 stores:  Herald Square, Rego Park and Monmouth Mall.  I think they were all exactly the same.  There is one page about handbags but no mention of Fossil.  This is a one day sale Saturday with preview on Friday (= 2 days).  It did mention Tignanello and certain other brands.

Too bad we don't have a Fossil Outlet in NYC.  We don't have outlet malls in Manhattan at all.  There is a new Nordstrom discount store on Union Square, I think (no Nordstrom dept. store).


----------



## KimberlyinMN

corkyb said:


> That Garde Rain and Stain repellant is $18.75 plus $6.75 shipping? That's a lot of money for a 3 oz spray can. ANyone know where one can buy it locally?


I think that's for three 3 oz. cans.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

mlewis78 said:


> Looked at Macy's circular online for 3 stores: Herald Square, Rego Park and Monmouth Mall. I think they were all exactly the same. There is one page about handbags but no mention of Fossil. This is a one day sale Saturday with preview on Friday (= 2 days). It did mention Tignanello and certain other brands.


The Fossil purses were under "Famous Maker". They show a Fossil purse in the picture.


----------



## mlewis78

I did see the Famous Maker and "Satchels, Shoppers and More."  Wonder if it would be worth a look at the store.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

mlewis78 said:


> I did see the Famous Maker and "Satchels, Shoppers and More." Wonder if it would be worth a look at the store.


That's what the voices in my head are talking about. Part of me wants to go... the other voice (the voice of reason) is telling me that I don't need another purse. The other voice tells me to go anyhow. I do need to get out to buy my hubby's birthday present.


----------



## Kindlekelly

KimberlyinMN said:


> Fossil purses will be 30% off Friday and Saturday at Macy's......


Plus if you use a 20% off coupon that card holders get it brings the price down to about $77.00 from $138.00. Same price as the outlets. Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> I called PayPal again and received the same information about the 7 day wait. I explained my concern about the numbers sold on the listing and now he has nothing to sell and the fact that three of us bought his items and have received no confirmation communication from him. The CS rep is supposed to email me instructions on filing a dispute. I did notice that the seller's name is Wafaa Abdalla and is unverified which only means he has no backup financial information filed with them, such as, a bank account. The rep said the unverified status is not anything to be concerned about. PayPal will cover the cost if it is fraudulent.
> 
> So now I wait. The 24th is my day to file any dispute assuming everything remains the same. Wouldn't it be nice if it didn't...says the eternal optimist.


Have any of you opened a claim/case on ebay yet? They are quick to respond.

ETA: I don't think I got the Macy's coupon in the mail, even though I have a Macy's card. Do you have to have the coupon or will they give you the discount as long as you use your card?


----------



## Silver

What?  No messages this morning.  What's up with that?  This thread is one of the things that keeps me from going crazy(er) whilst I await my end of month delivery.  Well, this thread and trying to buy everything mentioned in it.  So anyway, yesterday I ordered a purple Sutter X-body from eBay (thanks to this thread).  It's slightly used, but I studied all the pics carefully and it really looks beautiful.  I'm thinking my new Cadillac leather conditioner (this thread) will take care of any small glitches.  And then I'll put it into my new purse organizer (this thread) along with my new turquoise Sutter (this thread) and my new Relic bag (this thread).  Uh-huh.  BTW, turquoise and purple are a color combo that just blows me away.  Has anyone ever considered carrying two bags at once?  See what I mean, crazy!


----------



## stanghla

*Attention All Enablers!!! *   Has anyone seen this Fossil bag in person? ....if so what is it like?


----------



## Esther

Lyndl said:


> ... I intend to use the money I've saved from _not_ smoking on buying a new bag!


Yay!!! You definitely deserve a new bag! Hope you can find one you love!


----------



## luvmy4brats

My orange bag is out for delivery. Hopefully it will get here before I have to leave for soccer practice this afternoon. (As much as I'm looking forward to this bag, it did not qualify for UPS man stalking at 9 AM...although if I see him in town a little later, I may flag him down)


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

stanghla said:


> *Attention All Enablers!!! *   Has anyone seen this Fossil bag in person? ....if so what is it like?


That is beautiful! Where did you find it?


----------



## stanghla

AnelaBelladonna said:


> That is beautiful! Where did you find it?


It is the Fossil Sasha Embroidered Large Top Zip and it is on the Zappos site for $148.00. It also comes in a tan colour. It sure is tempting......


----------



## stanghla

Cobbie said:


> Who *are* you and what are you doing posting this gorgeous bag?


My humblest apologies but I couldn't resist.......


----------



## DD

37 pages and counting....Do I hear 40


----------



## Kindled Spirit

stanghla said:


> *Attention All Enablers!!! *   Has anyone seen this Fossil bag in person? ....if so what is it like?


I have that bag in the raspberry...bought it at belk for 110.00. It's beautiful. Soft leather...not quite as soft as the sutter but still soft. It's not suede, it's a floral embossed leather.


----------



## stanghla

Cobbie said:


> And suede leather...


oh my..... I didn't see that colour......beautiful!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> And suede leather...


Ohh my.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Forgot to add that the front zip or back zip pocket easily fits my k2 in cover so I know it will fit my k3.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

*Okay.... The Macy's sale in Fargo was only for certain Fossil bags - NOT any of the Sutter purses.* I was there about 10 minutes before they opened and was the first person in on that side of the building. (Just in case there was a mad dash for the Fossil stuff.) I walked out with nothing. I did see a white large Sutter zip top in the clearance section for $103 - but I don't think I'm a "white purse" person. Actually, of the three shelves of purses in our basement, only two of them are not black. One is purple and one is dark brown.


----------



## kindlemama

Cobbie said:


> Linda Lou ordered the black one. I'll try calling PayPal again today. Thanks for all your help. This is a first for me.


You're welcome; wish the the circumstances were different. There's still a chance...

If you do call PayPal again today, if the first person you talk to doesn't/can't help you, it might help to talk to a supervisor. Just state all the facts, and then also add that if you're not going to be getting this item from this person, you'd really like to know so you can order it from someone else, and you don't want to waste a week waiting. I believe PayPal is owned by ebay, and they both make money off of sales, so knowing that you (and at least two other people) would be purchasing from someone else might give them a little more incentive to help. (I know it's probably just pennies, but I'm sure they don't want to lose three customers permanently over something like this.)

I don't know if it would help, but you might also mention that I sent an email as a potential buyer (asking for measurements), and he answered me less that 3 hours later. (I sent the email on August 18 at 12:50 PM, he responded at 3:35 PM.) I believe Linda Lou sent an email to him the same day asking about shipping info, and he never responded.

Good luck!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Has it been more than 7 days since the end of the auction?  If not, you might want to wait until then because I don't think that either PayPal or eBay would do too much. OR.. you can open a case via PayPal and contact the seller that way.

ALSO... when you are contacting the seller, make sure you are contacting them via the "Contact Seller" link for the eBay auction. That way there's a trail for the eBay people to follow, compared to sending a personal email. (Although the seller's email address probably isn't even available.)

One other thing that I've done before to "nudge" a seller into responding to me is to request their contact information via eBay. You are both then sent each other's contact info such as telephone number, email address, etc.


----------



## stanghla

Kindled Spirit said:


> Forgot to add that the front zip or back zip pocket easily fits my k2 in cover so I know it will fit my k3.


Thanks, I was wondering if it would fit.


----------



## Kindlekelly

Kindlekelly said:


> Plus if you use a 20% off coupon that card holders get it brings the price down to about $77.00 from $138.00. Same price as the outlets. Not a bad deal at all.


UPDATE: just came home from Macy's, and only the summer Fossil bags are 30% off. The large sutter is still full price


----------



## Karma Kindle

Kindlekelly said:


> UPDATE: just came home from Macy's, and only the summer Fossil bags are 30% off. The large sutter is still full price


Were the clearance handbags marked down with an additional percentage? i.e. the wonderful "take 50% off of the already reduced price" sign?


----------



## DD

Oh, I love that leather rasberry Sasha!  Conducting a search...


----------



## Kindled Spirit

stanghla said:


> Thanks, I was wondering if it would fit.


belk.com has this bag on sale now in green or yellow. The green is 66.59 and the yellow ( which I saw in person and is more of a golden color) is 44.39.
















http://www.belk.com/AST/Boutiques/Boutiques_Primary/Fossil/PRD~2602714ZB2990/Fossil+Sasha+Embossed+Large+Top+Zip.jsp?off=23

and dillards.com has the turquoise for 74.00. I just ordered it.








http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&productId=502027729&view=20&No=20&storeId=301&N=1633737&catalogId=770&searchUrl=/endeca/EndecaStartServlet%3Fview%3D20%26No%3D20%26storeId%3D301%26N%3D1633737%26catalogId%3D770&R=03111797


----------



## clawdia

Cammie said:


> Got it Paula. Also got one for my sis. Store staff super nice..stayed late and brought out bag after bag so I could pick the perfect ones for us. I'm sorry Clawdia. I did not see your post in time. I did get caught up in the excitement of the whole thing and somehow a beautiful chocolate expresso large Sutter made it into my shopping bag. I don't need both black and brown so if you are interested, it's yours Clawdia.


Hey Cammie - I knew I was too late when I posted - that's why I said it's the story of my life! Variation on the theme of a day late and a dollar short, lol.

Thanks for the offer, but brown/chocolate is one color group I wouldn't be able to use. I'm more of a red/purple/black person, considering my two winter coats are black leather and most of my shoes are black . . . just can't see the chocolate expresso
working well with those, although I do think it's a pretty bag. I'm sure somebody around here will be happy to take it off your
hands if you don't want to keep it! Actually, the only bag in that color range I could see using would be the bronze, and I
think it's the one color I haven't seen anybody mention, unless I just missed it.


----------



## Kindlekelly

Karma Kindle said:


> Were the clearance handbags marked down with an additional percentage? i.e. the wonderful "take 50% off of the already reduced price" sign?


Not that I noticed. The summer canvas fossil bags were only marked 30% off. Nothing additional. Also, you can't use an extra 20% off coupon because it's considered a one day sale.


----------



## DD

The turquoise is at Dillard's online for $74.00! Oh, I wish they had it at this price in raspberry!


----------



## kindlemama

Cobbie said:


> I called PayPal again and received the same information about the 7 day wait. I explained my concern about the numbers sold on the listing and now he has nothing to sell and the fact that three of us bought his items and have received no confirmation communication from him. The CS rep is supposed to email me instructions on filing a dispute. I did notice that the seller's name is Wafaa Abdalla and is unverified which only means he has no backup financial information filed with them, such as, a bank account. The rep said the unverified status is not anything to be concerned about. PayPal will cover the cost if it is fraudulent.
> 
> So now I wait. The 24th is my day to file any dispute assuming everything remains the same. Wouldn't it be nice if it didn't...says the eternal optimist.


Oops, saw this after posting my other response.

If you're not happy having to wait the seven days (I wouldn't be), I would call back and ask for a supervisor. I understand that they have rules, and seven days is the norm before you can file a dispute -- but when I was in a similar situation, I didn't even have to file a dispute (other than calling in); the person I spoke with took care of everything (the day after the auction closed).

Maybe nothing will come if it, but at least you'd know you tried.

Good luck! And, yes, it would be nice if everything worked out and your purse was already in the mail. : ) Fingers crossed!


----------



## julip

Good luck, ladies, with your ebay transactions. I'm sorry that you are going through this! I hope everything works out in the end and that it is resolved as smoothly and swiftly as possible.

<averting eyes from embossed Fossil and fleeing from thread>


----------



## pattyaz

I just heard back from the "infamous" ebay seller.  Here is what he/she said:

I will ship your order with expree mail on monday because I dont ship on weekend. Please dont concerned, I removed the listing because I dont have more Items to sell. 
my best wishes 
wafaa

I guess I will keep my fingers crossed that the purse still comes....  If not, I will definitely file with paypal and ebay.


----------



## hudsonam

pattyaz said:


> I just heard back from the "infamous" ebay seller. Here is what he/she said:
> 
> I will ship your order with expree mail on monday because I dont ship on weekend. Please dont concerned, I removed the listing because I dont have more Items to sell.
> my best wishes
> wafaa
> 
> I guess I will keep my fingers crossed that the purse still comes.... If not, I will definitely file with paypal and ebay.


That sounds weird to me. You purchased it yesterday or the day before? But he won't ship on weekends, but will pay $20-ish for Express Mail on Monday? I hope he/she is on the up and up, but that just sounds fishy.


----------



## KindleGirl

pattyaz said:


> I just heard back from the "infamous" ebay seller. Here is what he/she said:
> 
> I will ship your order with expree mail on monday because I dont ship on weekend. Please dont concerned, I removed the listing because I dont have more Items to sell.
> my best wishes
> wafaa
> 
> I guess I will keep my fingers crossed that the purse still comes.... If not, I will definitely file with paypal and ebay.


Good luck....sounds a little fishy but you never know. Unfortunately since the seller has answered you and your time isn't up yet, I doubt that paypal or ebay will do anything for you yet. I had a seller that would not answer my emails after I purchased an item, and the best I could get from them was the sellers name, location and phone number. Luckily after several days of fretting over it they finally shipped the item via an express service, so it all worked out. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Shetlander

I have been coveting the green Sasha large zip top since I held one at Macy's on Saturday but the price was killing me.  And that was without the embossed pattern!  Anyway, I just ordered it at that fantastic discount!  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kindlek

DD said:


> The turquoise is at Dillard's online for $74.00! Oh, I wish they had it at this price in raspberry!


DD--check you local Dillard's store if you have one. Mine had two of the raspberry yesterday (one 'almost' came home with me, but I talked myself out of it).


----------



## Vet

That raspberry Sasha would be really cute. The Sasha reminds me of the Fossil I had posted. The Zip top Sutter also has the front and back pockets but it's a little bigger.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3094463?Category=&Search=True&SearchType=keywordsearch&keyword=Fossil+handbags&origin=searchresults


----------



## stanghla

DD said:


> The turquoise is at Dillard's online for $74.00! Oh, I wish they had it at this price in raspberry!


I am going to have to call Dillard's and see if they will ship to my US address because I live in Canada and I can't seem to order on-line with a Canadian billing address.... crossing my fingers


----------



## Kindled Spirit

DD also check your local Belk. Thats where I bought mine about 2 weeks ago for 110.00. I'm sure by now it's probably been marked down even more. BTW love your new pic of Britt


----------



## Cammie

clawdia said:


> Hey Cammie - I knew I was too late when I posted - that's why I said it's the story of my life! Variation on the theme of a day late and a dollar short, lol.
> 
> Thanks for the offer, but brown/chocolate is one color group I wouldn't be able to use. I'm more of a red/purple/black person, considering my two winter coats are black leather and most of my shoes are black . . . just can't see the chocolate expresso
> working well with those, although I do think it's a pretty bag. I'm sure somebody around here will be happy to take it off your
> hands if you don't want to keep it! Actually, the only bag in that color range I could see using would be the bronze, and I
> think it's the one color I haven't seen anybody mention, unless I just missed it.


I saw the bronze last night in the small Sutter. It was a cute color but might be a bit over the top with the large Sutter. No worries with the brown...of course I'm keeping it.  It's absolutely striking with the turquoise and sky blue. I can already picture a lot of ladies pairing up their turquoise bags with their brown outfits.

I was at Macy's yesterday. They are holding a Paprika Hanover for me. The sales person said the clearance bags would be discounted further on the weekend. She just didn't know by what percentage. She said I could come back tonight and she would be abe to give me the discount price early.


----------



## linda~lou

pattyaz said:


> I just heard back from the "infamous" ebay seller. Here is what he/she said:
> 
> I will ship your order with expree mail on monday because I dont ship on weekend. Please dont concerned, I removed the listing because I dont have more Items to sell.
> my best wishes
> wafaa
> 
> I guess I will keep my fingers crossed that the purse still comes.... If not, I will definitely file with paypal and ebay.


I got the almost the same message!!!! even with the misspellings.

I will ship your order with expree mail on monday because I dont ship on weekend. 
my best wishes 
wafaa

- wafaharon

fingers crossed ladies! Weird that he doesn't have more items to sell Maybe not as many fell off the truck as he first thought!


----------



## DD

kindlek said:


> DD--check you local Dillard's store if you have one. Mine had two of the raspberry yesterday (one 'almost' came home with me, but I talked myself out of it).


I do have a local Dillard's in the winter when we live in Florida. Alas, now we are up North in Maryland for the summer/fall. I wonder if I called them, if they would ship it to me up here.


----------



## DD

Kindled Spirit said:


> DD also check your local Belk. Thats where I bought mine about 2 weeks ago for 110.00. I'm sure by now it's probably been marked down even more. BTW love your new pic of Britt


Darn, don't have a Belk here either.  Was the raspberry at Dillards on sale?


----------



## ayuryogini

Regarding the colors of the Large Sutter:
The purple is a beautiful rich purple, leaning a little more to the reddish purple. It's gorgeous!
IMO, metallic bronze can look either rich or cheap, and on the Sutter, I don't think it looks very rich; I probably will be returning mine; From what I've seen of the Fossil bags, the regular leather is much better quality than the looks of the metallic. I think, though, that I might need that blue one.

OK, now I hope I'm not out of line for what I'm about to say, and maybe I don't understand the whole picture, but I really don't understand the uproar about the ebay seller "wafaharon" and why that person is being called "infamous"; from what I can tell, this person has not done anything wrong yet, and there is a lot of fear and uproar that is snowballing that something "might" be wrong; 
From what I can tell, it is someone who English is not their first language (based on the wording and spelling of the email), and I don't think it's so odd that they don't ship on weekends; in my area, most post offices and many UPS sites are closed on the weekends. 

This handbag thread has been my favorite thread, and it's making me want to avoid it; if the seller really is not on the up and up, take action when it's apparent, but it doesn't seem right to vilify someone who hasn't yet done anything wrong.


----------



## kindlek

DD--yes it was.  I believe it was $76 plus tax.


----------



## mlewis78

I don't see any evidence yet that there is a problem with the ebay seller, except that he's slower than the sellers that ship next day.  Maybe I missed something.  I didn't buy any of these from ebay.  I've only bought VB bag from another seller.


----------



## DD

kindlek said:


> DD--yes it was. I believe it was $76 plus tax.


I have a call in to the Dillard's near me in FL about the raspberry Sasha embossed large top zip. They have to get back to me. Shipping will be only 8.95. Not bad.


----------



## pattyaz

ayuryogini said:


> OK, now I hope I'm not out of line for what I'm about to say, and maybe I don't understand the whole picture, but I really don't understand the uproar about the ebay seller "wafaharon" and why that person is being called "infamous"; from what I can tell, this person has not done anything wrong yet, and there is a lot of fear and uproar that is snowballing that something "might" be wrong;
> From what I can tell, it is someone who English is not their first language (based on the wording and spelling of the email), and I don't think it's so odd that they don't ship on weekends; in my area, most post offices and many UPS sites are closed on the weekends.


I can only speak for myself - but personally, I meant infamous as "tongue-in-cheek" - to help clarify which seller I was talking about since there has been lots of talk about him/her.... I am still hoping everything is on the up and up and I get the bag I bought. I haven't filed any claims with either ebay or paypal as I am waiting to see if it still works out. I think people are worried because the listing itself looked suspicious and then, all of sudden, he/she pulled the listing. Also, the seller doesn't have much of a history - so I guess it is a little riskier transaction. Fingers crossed - it works out great! That's all....

Now, let's get back to the fun of discussing - enabling each other on all of these beautiful bags......


----------



## linda~lou

ayuryogini said:


> Regarding the colors of the Large Sutter:
> The purple is a beautiful rich purple, leaning a little more to the reddish purple. It's gorgeous!
> IMO, metallic bronze can look either rich or cheap, and on the Sutter, I don't think it looks very rich; I probably will be returning mine; From what I've seen of the Fossil bags, the regular leather is much better quality than the looks of the metallic. I think, though, that I might need that blue one.
> 
> OK, now I hope I'm not out of line for what I'm about to say, and maybe I don't understand the whole picture, but I really don't understand the uproar about the ebay seller "wafaharon" and why that person is being called "infamous"; from what I can tell, this person has not done anything wrong yet, and there is a lot of fear and uproar that is snowballing that something "might" be wrong;
> From what I can tell, it is someone who English is not their first language (based on the wording and spelling of the email), and I don't think it's so odd that they don't ship on weekends; in my area, most post offices and many UPS sites are closed on the weekends.
> 
> This handbag thread has been my favorite thread, and it's making me want to avoid it; if the seller really is not on the up and up, take action when it's apparent, but it doesn't seem right to vilify someone who hasn't yet done anything wrong.


I am one of the ones that bought a bag from this seller. I was so taken by the good deal, I didn't really check out his history. There were just a lot of red flags, He used stock photos, had 10 bags of very popular colors and only had 10 prior feedback reviews and none for selling. I did received an answer from him that he will be shipping monday, however he no longer has any bags left, which I think is strange because the listing still shows bags available but no 'buy' button. Hopefully he is a good guy and we will all get our bags. I have been buying from eBay for many years and there are definite things you have to look out for and this guy had pretty much everything that I usually avoid. But hey, the great deal on a Sutter blinded me!!! lol


----------



## corkyb

Well I thought I posted here but it never showed up. I called around the Coach outlets nearest me and the one furthest away has the Madison embossed exotic Maggie in what the guy described as a lavendar. He said it was a wierd purple. I kept asking if it was silver or if it said bone. He finally told me the color code does say bone. The price is what was described on here. It's on hold through Sunday. So now I have to decide if I want to drive that far (1.5 hours each way) tomorrow or Sunday to get the bag. I'm thinking I might. Clean house be


Spoiler



damned


. I just hope it's not purple. I love purple, it's about my favorite color, but for that price I want more of an everyday bag.
Paula


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> Well I thought I posted here but it never showed up. I called around the Coach outlets nearest me and the one furthest away has the Madison embossed exotic Maggie in what the guy described as a lavendar. He said it was a wierd purple. I kept asking if it was silver or if it said bone. He finally told me the color code does say bone. The price is what was described on here. It's on hold through Sunday. So now I have to decide if I want to drive that far (1.5 hours each way) tomorrow or Sunday to get the bag. I'm thinking I might. Clean house be
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> damned
> 
> 
> . I just hope it's not purple. I love purple, it's about my favorite color, but for that price I want more of an everyday bag.
> Paula


Paula - I'm glad you found one in stock! The color is very true to the one I posted - definitely not purple, but I can see where he might describe it that way. It has a touch of pink in it, but definitely not pink either. It is a very neutral color, like maybe a 'putty' or taupe that is strongly more on the grey side. It's such a gorgeous and unique color - I can't help but pick it up throughout the day just to admire it.

The colors are confusing in this line, but since he confirmed the tag is the bone (it would say SV/BN), it sounds like the same color as mine. There is also a SV/GR, which I found out from another poster, which is the darker grey on the website, and there is also a purple, which is a bright aubergine purple shade, and I'm sure the tag would say PR or something close to that. I've only seen the 'bone' in the outlets in the embossed. There are other colors in the smooth, but they just don't compare to the embossed, for me.

I can definitely see this as being a very everyday, go with just about anything purse. Good luck!


----------



## ayuryogini

pattyaz said:


> Now, let's get back to the fun of discussing - enabling each other on all of these beautiful bags......


Couldn't agree more! and on that note:



kindlek said:


> DD--check you local Dillard's store if you have one. Mine had two of the raspberry yesterday (one 'almost' came home with me, but I talked myself out of it).


Why oh why did you have to post this picture? with the word Raspberry in it? 
Maybe it's been posted before, in this 38 pages of wonderful handbag-ness, but I was so taken with the Sutter, I hadn't really noticed it; 
it looks like there aren't many Raspberry ones left, from my short online search, and with my impatience about looking for the best deal, and love of Zappos, I just had to order it from there; 
it's so beautiful! I just don't know how many pink and purple handbags my "wardrobe" can absorb!


----------



## linda~lou

I got my espresso Sutter Organizer from eBay today. Oh I love it!!!! It's like a smaller messenger bag and the really cool thing is it holds my Kindle and iPad and yet smaller than the large Sutter. It doesn't come in as many yummy colors as the other one, espresso, red, yellow, black and camel. Maybe green, I know I have seen a lot of them on eBay and now that I have it, I can see me really using this a lot too when I don't need something as big as the large sutter zip. I hung it over the large so you can compare sizes. It's the same squishy leather too!

























I promise no more enabling from me......runs and ducks for cover


----------



## hudsonam

ayuryogini said:


> Regarding the colors of the Large Sutter:
> The purple is a beautiful rich purple, leaning a little more to the reddish purple. It's gorgeous!
> IMO, metallic bronze can look either rich or cheap, and on the Sutter, I don't think it looks very rich; I probably will be returning mine; From what I've seen of the Fossil bags, the regular leather is much better quality than the looks of the metallic. I think, though, that I might need that blue one.
> 
> OK, now I hope I'm not out of line for what I'm about to say, and maybe I don't understand the whole picture, but I really don't understand the uproar about the ebay seller "wafaharon" and why that person is being called "infamous"; from what I can tell, this person has not done anything wrong yet, and there is a lot of fear and uproar that is snowballing that something "might" be wrong;
> From what I can tell, it is someone who English is not their first language (based on the wording and spelling of the email), and I don't think it's so odd that they don't ship on weekends; in my area, most post offices and many UPS sites are closed on the weekends.
> 
> This handbag thread has been my favorite thread, and it's making me want to avoid it; if the seller really is not on the up and up, take action when it's apparent, but it doesn't seem right to vilify someone who hasn't yet done anything wrong.


I think it was all the red flags that someone pointed out after a few ladies here bought bags from him, which I too noticed and which made me avoid buying from him. But he may be completely honest. I hope so!


----------



## julip

linda~lou said:


> I got my espresso Sutter Organizer from eBay today. Oh I love it!!!! It's like a smaller messenger bag and the really cool thing is it holds my Kindle and iPad and yet smaller than the large Sutter. It doesn't come in as many yummy colors as the other one, espresso, red, yellow, black and camel. Maybe green, I know I have seen a lot of them on eBay and now that I have it, I can see me really using this a lot too when I don't need something as big as the large sutter zip. I hung is over the large so you can compare sizes. It's the same squishy leather too!
> 
> I promise no more enabling from me......runs and ducks for cover


Linda, your newest addition is gorgeous! That Fossil espresso is such a deep, beautiful color. The style of this bag is really nicely organized, and it fits all the essentials in a neat little package. You are going to have to update your collection picture for us!


----------



## Pushka

I have been to a few online shop seminars and the best business is to have one where you sell a product but the product is sent straight from the manufacturer so you don't see, smell or touch the item you sell. I think maybe his seller did that, sold his products much quicker than he thought, thanks to this thread, and then it took a while for him to source them. So he went AWOL for a while. But it sounds like they now have the goods and are back on track. 

The red flags were appropriately raised when the seller didn't respond within a couple of days to some emails, but did to others. 

I just finalized a dispute with paypal when an item I bought from China simply didn't arrive. Their feedback, as an online seller, was pretty much perfect.  The seller refunded my money and the shipping costs within a day and I checked their feedback last week and in the last month it had gone downhill with many neutrals and negatives.  I did wait a month before doing so thug, but had emailed the seller after the first two weeks as a query. 

I guess one thing we always have to put into context is the 'want it now' society. The internet has made us a very reactive culture and that isn't always a good thing.  So we are all a little impatient about getting stuff now;  I am fine with waiting for a deadline - eg if someone says I will get it to you in 2 weeks time then that is cool. If I don't have a definite date (eg, the 2.5 update could come at any time) or the date has passed that someone had promised, and it doesn't arrive and they disappear, then that is what presses my button!

Now, where is that dratted k3!


----------



## Esther

Kindlekelly said:


> UPDATE: just came home from Macy's, and only the summer Fossil bags are 30% off. The large sutter is still full price


Same story as at my local Macy's. No leather Sutter's on sale and very few remaining of the Large zip top.


----------



## KindleGirl

ayuryogini said:


> Couldn't agree more! and on that note:
> 
> Why oh why did you have to post this picture? with the word Raspberry in it?
> Maybe it's been posted before, in this 38 pages of wonderful handbag-ness, but I was so taken with the Sutter, I hadn't really noticed it;
> it looks like there aren't many Raspberry ones left, from my short online search, and with my impatience about looking for the best deal, and love of Zappos, I just had to order it from there;
> it's so beautiful! I just don't know how many pink and purple handbags my "wardrobe" can absorb!


Ditto for me! I saw this raspberry one online a few days ago while looking at the Sutters and found it hard to resist, but I did...until now! I had a hard time finding it on many sites so I figured I better get it while I still could. With my luck it will be 50% off next week!


----------



## NancyB

Resistance....was....futile. Held out until today, had a chance to run to the Fossil outlet and that gave me the opportunity to appreciate the softness, the light weight, the perfect size. Done. Got the Large Sutter in Black, the only color they had ($69.99 plus tax).


----------



## bebobthefrog

I got my turquoise large top zip sutter from Zappos yesterday. It's gorgeous and now I need to buy Cadillac conditioner. I took my purple cross body to work last night and it fit great in my locker. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Karma Kindle

Okay -- Macy's Saturday One Day Sale Price (tomorrow) on the Large Sutter in Turquoise is:  $69.00

I was able to get the sales assistant to tell me which Macy's stores have it in stock -- this is as of 6:30 p.m. today:

Florida:
Aventura has 3
Miami International has 2
Dadeland has 2
Southland has 2
The Falls has 2
South Beach has 1
Coral Springs has 3
Port Charlotte has 3

Hawaii:
Ala Moana has 3

New Jersey:
Paramus Park has 2
Livingston has 2

New York:
Herald Square has 3
Manhasset has 2
Lake Grove-Smith Haven has 2


----------



## corkyb

Oh where are Marilyn Lewis aNd NYC Kindle and Scarlet and Anne?  I think they all need to go to Herald Square tomorrow.  What a great price.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Macy's has the raspberry Sasha for $59.99.
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=481050&CategoryID=50218

ETA: Wait, this one doesn't have the top zip. Apparently this bag comes in multiple sizes as well. I have to say, that embossed leather is gorgeous.


----------



## Kindlekelly

KimberlyinMN said:


> Macy's has the raspberry Sasha for $59.99.
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=481050&CategoryID=50218


The only color it states is available is green, yellow, and patchwork. It's not showing the raspberry for me.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Kindlekelly said:


> The only color it states is available is green, yellow, and patchwork. It's not showing the raspberry for me.


Doh! Those meanies. I was looking at the big picture, not the available colors.


----------



## DD

KimberlyinMN said:


> Macy's has the raspberry Sasha for $59.99.
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=481050&CategoryID=50218
> 
> ETA: Wait, this one doesn't have the top zip. Apparently this bag comes in multiple sizes as well. I have to say, that embossed leather is gorgeous.


Yes, that is the small one. The Sasha Embossed large Top Zip is 12" x 14 1/2" or something close to that.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got my orange crossbody today and the color is just gorgeous. BUT, it's not anywhere near as buttery soft as my turquoise one. This one is much more pebbled. I do like the size though. I'll try to post pictures tomorrow after the soccer games.


----------



## corkyb

There is a fossil outlet store in the same mall as the Coach outlet where I have the Maggie on hold.
Hmmmm


----------



## mlewis78

Karma Kindle said:


> Okay -- Macy's Saturday One Day Sale Price (tomorrow) on the Large Sutter in Turquoise is: $69.00
> 
> I was able to get the sales assistant to tell me which Macy's stores have it in stock -- this is as of 6:30 p.m. today:
> 
> New Jersey:
> Paramus Park has 2
> Livingston has 2
> 
> New York:
> Herald Square has 3
> Manhasset has 2
> Lake Grove-Smith Haven has 2


I was at the Herald Square store last Friday and asked for turquoise. The sales person told me that they ran out of it when it was on sale. All the current colors were full price. So I'm getting the turquoise at full price from Zappos. UPS Ground is so darned slow! My bag was in Secaucus, NJ this afternoon, which is just across the Hudson, but UPS doesn't do Saturdays, so I have to wait until Monday. Now I want Macy's to have a Fossil sale on the other colors. I saw the black, camel and espresso large sutters last week, and I think I want the espresso. It looks wonderful in that soft leather.


----------



## Karma Kindle

They must have more in stock now at Herald Square (or they were hiding in the back).  The inventory was very accurate -- I know because I was at a store Wednesday -- bought one of the Sutters -- returned it yesterday to another store (wasn't sure if I could get back for the one-day sale) -- the store I bought it from had 2 when I bought it - the inventory list now says 1.  The store I returned it to had none when I returned it, and the inventory showed 1 tonight.  So, check Herald Square if you want.

Oh, the white, yellow, and green were also on sale - I didn't get inventory numbers for those.


----------



## mlewis78

Karma Kindle said:


> They must have more in stock now at Herald Square (or they were hiding in the back). The inventory was very accurate -- I know because I was at a store Wednesday -- bought one of the Sutters -- returned it yesterday to another store (wasn't sure if I could get back for the one-day sale) -- the store I bought it from had 2 when I bought it - the inventory list now says 1. The store I returned it to had none when I returned it, and the inventory showed 1 tonight. So, check Herald Square if you want.
> 
> Oh, the white, yellow, and green were also on sale - I didn't get inventory numbers for those.


You saw them at Herald Square on sale? (the large sutters?)


----------



## Karma Kindle

mlewis78 said:


> You saw them at Herald Square on sale? (the large sutters?)


No. I never said anything about being at Herald Square. I was explaining why the inventory print out I received tonight appeared to be very accurate and not days old.

Oh, and the sales assistant tonight also told me they were sold out of the large sutter in turquoise -- that's when I got her to pull the inventory print out for me. The print out showed one in stock -- she went into the back room, rummaged and came right out with it. So, don't take no for an answer until they check the computerized inventory.


----------



## clawdia

I'm getting the idea that different colors have a different feel to the leather - anybody who has touched/seen multiple colors, can you weigh in on this?  If it's true, what would be the colors with the softest leather vs. which ones seem not so soft?

I've decided I want to find a purple or a red in the large Sutter - depending on feel (and price).  Has anyone seen these on sale anywhere online for less than the $138 regular price?  I'm down here in the boonies in SW Virginia, no outlet stores, no Macys - you get the idea.  My best bet for shopping is online - and my best bet for figuring out which color feels best would be from those of you who've actually touched them.  I could handle black, if those are really soft.  Not brown, not orange . . . and I'm not really a sunny yelow type - and I'm afraid the green would clash with my ocean blue Noreve . . .

So - any input here?  

C'mon - enable me, please!


----------



## mlewis78

Karma Kindle said:


> No. I never said anything about being at Herald Square. I was explaining why the inventory print out I received tonight appeared to be very accurate and not days old.
> 
> Oh, and the sales assistant tonight also told me they were sold out of the large sutter in turquoise -- that's when I got her to pull the inventory print out for me. The print out showed one in stock -- she went into the back room, rummaged and came right out with it. So, don't take no for an answer until they check the computerized inventory.


OK, thanks for the idea. I was a little confused about Herald Square and was just checking. So I can ask a sales person to check the inventory? Last Friday she had me convinced they were out for good, but perhaps I misunderstood or she didn't really know.


----------



## kindlek

Ooooh, I saw the large purple in Dillard's and it's a really pretty color.  It wasn't on sale so it's still living with them.


----------



## corkyb

I love the red!  I bought mine on ebags with a coupon someone gave me.  I haven't see the red on sale anywhere.  There are a few of us with red though.  I am chomping at the bit to get my turquoise that Cammie is sending me.  I sure hope it comes tomorrow.


----------



## corkyb

I would love to see a purple one in real life and on sale.


----------



## mlewis78

When I saw the large sutters last Friday, there were two in camel that were pebbled and one that was smooth.


----------



## Karma Kindle

Oh, I stopped into TJ Maxx tonight -- they'd done their second set of yellow markdowns (2 red, then two yellow) - there were all sorts of bags at great prices -- I saw a large Makowsky for $49, a large pink leather (real leather, not her pleather line) Betsey Johnson for $39, lots of Tiganellos -- including large ones for $29 and $39, and much more. No Fossils though.  They had similar markdowns on other items.


----------



## clawdia

mlewis78 said:


> When I saw the large sutters last Friday, there were two in camel that were pebbled and one that was smooth.


I thought all of these were pebbled, and not smooth - now I'm really confused. I love smooth leather.

Paula - you have more than one of these bags, I think - does the leather feel the same no matter what the color in those you have?


----------



## kindlemama

pattyaz said:


> I just heard back from the "infamous" ebay seller. Here is what he/she said:
> 
> I will ship your order with expree mail on monday because I dont ship on weekend. Please dont concerned, I removed the listing because I dont have more Items to sell.
> my best wishes
> wafaa
> 
> I guess I will keep my fingers crossed that the purse still comes.... If not, I will definitely file with paypal and ebay.


Glad to hear that everyone who bought from this guy finally got an email back. Fingers crossed that all you ladies get your fabulous purses next week!

I was out all day, and one of my stops was Macy's at the Cerritos (CA) mall. After reading Cammie's posts last night about finding the black Sutters for great prices at the outlet store, I finally decided I would break down and get both a small and large one (in black -- I already have a large yellow, and a small brown is on its way). I took one of each to the clerk and asked how much they were on sale for. (I thought they were under a sign that said 30% off.) She checked, and told me they were full price, that the non-seasonal colors rarely go on sale. I told her about Cammie and the outlet store and the black purses being there, blah, blah, blah, and she said, "You know, you're the second person to tell me that exact same story today." Ha, ha! A fellow KBer had already been there!  I ended up telling her the story about this board, and what a frenzy this purse had caused.

The lady was nice enough to give me 20% off, so I ended up getting them both so I could quit lusting over them!


----------



## mlewis78

kindlemama said:


> Glad to hear that everyone who bought from this guy finally got an email back. Fingers crossed that all you ladies get your fabulous purses next week!
> 
> I was out all day, and one of my stops was Macy's at the Cerritos (CA) mall. After reading Cammie's posts last night about finding the black Sutters for great prices at the outlet store, I finally decided I would break down and get both a small and large one (in black -- I already have a large yellow, and a small brown is on its way). I took one of each to the clerk and asked how much they were on sale for. (I thought they were under a sign that said 30% off.) She checked, and told me they were full price, that the non-seasonal colors rarely go on sale. I told her about Cammie and the outlet store and the black purses being there, blah, blah, blah, and she said, "You know, you're the second person to tell me that exact same story today." Ha, ha! A fellow KBer had already been there!  I ended up telling her the story about this board, and what a frenzy this purse had caused.
> 
> The lady was nice enough to give me 20% off, so I ended up getting them both so I could quit lusting over them!


That's great. I didn't know that a Macy's salesperson could give a discount.

When I was there last week, I thought that the large sutters were on sale until the lady told me that they weren't. They weren't far from a 30% off sign.


----------



## kindlemama

mlewis78 said:


> That's great. I didn't know that a Macy's salesperson could give a discount.
> 
> When I was there last week, I thought that the large sutters were on sale until the lady told me that they weren't. They weren't far from a 30% off sign.


She had a 20% discount card, I think for their 1-day sale tomorrow, which is actually 2 days because today was a preview day. Ha, ha, we were laughing about that -- she said they have 2-day 1-day sales. 

Anyway, she said if I used my Macy's card, she had a discount card she could let me use, so I took her up on it.


----------



## mlewis78

kindlemama said:


> She had a 20% discount card, I think for their 1-day sale tomorrow, which is actually 2 days because today was a preview day. Ha, ha, we were laughing about that -- she said they have 2-day 1-day sales.
> 
> Anyway, she said if I used my Macy's card, she had a discount card she could let me use, so I took her up on it.


Good! Glad you got the discount. Haven't had a Macy's card in years.


----------



## kindlemama

mlewis78 said:


> Good! Glad you got the discount. Haven't had a Macy's card in years.


Either had I. Then last Christmas I was buying my son quite a bit of clothing, and they dangled a twenty or thirty percent discount in front of me if I opened a card, so I did. I never activated it till last week when I made my first Sutter visit to Macy's. (Didn't buy any that visit -- unfortunately, I didn't have the same restraint this time around.)


----------



## julip

Looking forward to hearing all about everyone's finds and discoveries today - as for me, I'm hiding my keys.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Me to julip  I've been checking this darn thread all day


----------



## kindlek

Me too........and my keys are hidden as well!


----------



## Jecca

Just to kick start this thread once again, has anyone out there had their hands on the Fossil Castille Traveler? I saw it online and thought it looked pretty cool - lots of organizer doodads. But then I read a review that the leather wasn't quite as soft as some of the other Fossil bags. I found it for $52.99 at belk.com (black only) so I went ahead and ordered it. I hope I like it as much as the Hanover I bought. Here's a pic:


----------



## clawdia

I had a very unrewarding trip to our small Belk store today.  The only thing I saw was a small Hanover (I think that's the right name) - love the feel of the leather on that one - and it was 30% off, but just too small for me.

It was red, so I guess now I know what the red Sutter would look like.  Wish they'd had  purple so I could see that color!


----------



## tinabelle

clawdia said:


> I'm getting the idea that different colors have a different feel to the leather - anybody who has touched/seen multiple colors, can you weigh in on this? If it's true, what would be the colors with the softest leather vs. which ones seem not so soft?
> 
> I've decided I want to find a purple or a red in the large Sutter - depending on feel (and price). Has anyone seen these on sale anywhere online for less than the $138 regular price? I'm down here in the boonies in SW Virginia, no outlet stores, no Macys - you get the idea. My best bet for shopping is online - and my best bet for figuring out which color feels best would be from those of you who've actually touched them. I could handle black, if those are really soft. Not brown, not orange . . . and I'm not really a sunny yelow type - and I'm afraid the green would clash with my ocean blue Noreve . . .
> 
> So - any input here?
> 
> C'mon - enable me, please!


I bought a large red NWT Sutter on eBay a few days ago at a "BUY NOW" price of $115. It came yesterday and is divine! The leather is very soft and supple. I am not sure how it compares to other colors since this is my first Fossil bag. They have a number of this style over on eBay - more of the small but they do have some large ones for sale. I think this is going to be a winner for me since it meets all of my purse criteria. Yahoo!


----------



## brandy1

I just got two great Nine West bags that fit my Kindle very well. They were about $35 each after discounts. Not as nice as the Fossil, but a great cheaper option.

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=473252&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=446078&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## julip

Super bargains for very nice looking and well organized bags, brandy! 

tinabelle, congrats on your red sutter. It's such a pretty red!


----------



## ayuryogini

linda~lou said:


> I promise no more enabling from me......runs and ducks for cover


Please, say it's not so!!!! You've been so successful with this handbag, I've kind of been counting on you for the next find, and I bet I'm not the only one


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Hey ayuryogini congrats  You were the 1000th reply to this thread  Hope we can keep it going ladies...enable on


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Here's my Fossil family so far...the Sasha floral embossed large top zip in raspberry and the Sutter Turquoise


----------



## Boston

kindlemama said:


> She had a 20% discount card, I think for their 1-day sale tomorrow, which is actually 2 days because today was a preview day. Ha, ha, we were laughing about that -- she said they have 2-day 1-day sales.
> 
> Anyway, she said if I used my Macy's card, she had a discount card she could let me use, so I took her up on it.


Macy's always has discount card promotions going. They mail out to their credit card holders and the clerks often have them behind the counter for use in case you forget yours. Macy's is one store where I have a store card...you can get some great deals when you combine the discounts and their sales.

I got my large sutter zip top (turquoise) there for $55.


----------



## Cammie

Kindled Spirit said:


> Here's my Fossil family so far...the Sasha floral embossed large top zip in raspberry and the Sutter Turquoise


Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## lonestar

I've had my turquoise Sutter for a couple of days now and love it. It has gone out to eat with me twice and also to visit a friend. It has also been to the clinic with a friend. It feels so perfect for the things I carry.

Somebody slap me! I just ordered the sky blue.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cammie said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty!


Thanks Cammie!  And lonestar somebody needs to slap me..I ordered another Sasha in the Turquoise yesterday


----------



## mlewis78

Cobbie said:


> Does your turquoise Sutter have a name?


Stop that! We're bad enough as it is. I'm glad that I have not been back to Macy's or I might have bought a full-priced bag. I did order a Vera blue rhapsody get carried away tote on ebay for $80 last night. This thread has helped me to see Vera as one of the lower priced options, which is not how I'd felt before (despite all my purchases of them). I've wanted one of these GCA largest totes for a long time and had waited too long to buy the very berry paisley one on ebay. I don't bid but got it at a buy it now price.


----------



## julip

I guess I better get in the slap line - I'm currently on hold with the Fossil Outlet to have someone check current inventory ...


----------



## Cammie

julip said:


> I guess I better get in the slap line - I'm currently on hold with the Fossil Outlet to have someone check current inventory ...


----------



## kindlek

Man, I wish I'd bought that raspberry Sasha I saw in the store.....


----------



## lonestar

Cobbie said:


> Does your turquoise Sutter have a name?


Holy cow! Now I not only am spending way too much time looking at and reading about bags, I'm thinking about names for them. I can do this while I wash dishes, shower and shred paper. Why not? I've been buying safe, black bags for years. I am out of the box ladies! I have a turquoise bag and a blue on the way- I am FREE! And apparently over the edge too. Y'all are too much fun.


----------



## kindlek

Cammie Kindled Spirit--did you find your raspberry in-store or online? And was it on sale?


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit, I just love your 2 pretty bags - such a nice pair! Also your cute li'l puglet.  

I seriously do love the Sutter top zip - tonight I went to dinner with some friends who wanted to see both the Kindle and the iPad.  It was able to handle both my DX and my iPad together plus my purse stuff in it and still look normal and neat. While I would never bring both my DX and my iPad in a normal situation (K3 will occasionally be a different story), I appreciated not having to bring a large tote to dinner!


----------



## Cammie

kindlek said:


> Cammie--did you find your raspberry in-store or online? And was it on sale?


That was Kindled Spirit's rasberry Shasha.....I want to know where she got it too...it's very nice.


----------



## kindlek

OOPS...thanks Cammie


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Kindled Spirit, I just love your 2 pretty bags - such a nice pair! Also your cute li'l puglet.





kindlek said:


> Cammie Kindled Spirit--did you find your raspberry in-store or online? And was it on sale?


kindlek..I got it in store at Belk about 2 weeks ago. It was on sale for 110.00 but it's probably been marked down even more by now so I would check your local Belk if you have one... and julip, Thanks  My puglet is Jazzy. She's my baby


----------



## eldereno

I used the cadillac leather conditioner on my Sky Blue Large Sutter.  It evened out the color and scuffs but deepened the color very slightly.  I think it looks richer!


----------



## lonestar

Has anyone used the Honey Leather conditioner?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I had managed to stay off this thread...sigh...

I must say, some of you really have it BAD!    

Julip, once you get the iPad and the Kindle in the Fossil Hanover Crossbody (that is the one you are talking about, isn't it?) can you get anything else in?  I have a Hobo wallet that I love but it's sorta big.

Now, here's a challenge for all of you.  I want some sort of SILVER purse.  A girl had on that she got at Stein Mart but alas, I went there and did not find it.

Does anyone know of a gorgeous silver purse?  My purse requirements are that it needs to be light (before I load it with stuff) and it can't be too small because I carry a lot of stuff.


----------



## kindlek

Thanks Kindledspirit.  Don't have a Belk in the state.  Perhaps I just need to convince myself I don't need it  LOL.


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie said:


> I had managed to stay off this thread...sigh...
> 
> I must say, some of you really have it BAD!
> 
> Julip, once you get the iPad and the Kindle in the Fossil Hanover Crossbody (that is the one you are talking about, isn't it?) can you get anything else in? I have a Hobo wallet that I love but it's sorta big.
> 
> Now, here's a challenge for all of you. I want some sort of SILVER purse. A girl had on that she got at Stein Mart but alas, I went there and did not find it.
> 
> Does anyone know of a gorgeous silver purse? My purse requirements are that it needs to be light (before I load it with stuff) and it can't be too small because I carry a lot of stuff.


Edited to add - oops, sorry Kindle Gracie! I wrote this whole thing and now realize you were asking about the Hanover! I will describe that in another post - whoops!

Hi Kindle Gracie - I have the larger Sutter, the top zip (which can also be worn crossbody, which is how I do wear it!). I put both the iPad and the DX in the main zip compartment together since that is the only one they both fit in, and both have covers on them - DX -Oberon; iPad - JAVOedge axis. I was easily able to put my wallet, a Walletbe Croco embossed, in the large zipper pocket on the front, along with a bunch of keys. Phone and misc stuff went in the small pockets in front of that, and I still had room to spare. In the back zip pocket, I even put an empty Oberon K2 cover so I show my friends the size difference between the DX and the K2, giving them an idea of how smalll the K3 will be.

All of this stuff made the bag heavier than I would feel comfortable wearing, being worried about how the strap would handle the weight long term, but the large Sutter handled it like a champ for the limited carrying time.

When I get the K3 and if I ever needed to tote the iPad with it, I would put the iPad in the main compartment and the K3 in the main front compartment. There would be plenty of room in the main zip compartment for my wallet and other larger essentials. It is like Mary Poppins bag!

The WalletBe is a compact wallet but still has some thickness. Even if your wallet is a checkbook size (by the way, I love Hobo products and their wallets!), there should be plenty of room. Hope this helps. I don't have the smaller crossbody style, so I'm not sure if an iPad fits in it.


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie said:


> Julip, once you get the iPad and the Kindle in the Fossil Hanover Crossbody (that is the one you are talking about, isn't it?) can you get anything else in? I have a Hobo wallet that I love but it's sorta big.


Kindle Gracie, Right now I only have access to my DX, but I've tried my iPad and K2 Oberon cover with a notepad in it in the Hanover. The iPad fits in the main top zip compartment, while the K2 cover fit easily in the front flap pocket, so K3 will have plenty of room there.

On the other side of the purse is a zip around compartment which has a some depth (it's not actually gusseted, but it has the same effect), so you could put your wallet in there (there are also credit card slots), but the main compartment with the iPad still has plenty of room to slip even a checkbook sized wallet in with it, as long as it's not *too* stuffed. The leather is so soft that there is plenty of give. Hope that helps, and sorry about my confusion previously .


----------



## Someone Nameless

No worries. I love hearing about all bags. Thank you for the information!

Now if anyone happens to see this Fossil bag for less than $128, please let me know. I wear so much black and I think it would be gorgeous with black.


----------



## pattyaz

kindlek said:


> Cammie Kindled Spirit--did you find your raspberry in-store or online? And was it on sale?


I saw the raspberry Fossil at my Dillard's today - they also had it in the turquoise. Best news of all - they were 50% off regular price.


----------



## mlewis78

Kindle Gracie said:


> No worries. I love hearing about all bags. Thank you for the information!
> 
> Now if anyone happens to see this Fossil bag for less than $128, please let me know. I wear so much black and I think it would be gorgeous with black.


Is that silver? I've been looking at that one online in purple and green.


----------



## Someone Nameless

It comes in silver and pewter and lots of other colors.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Kindle Gracie said:


> No worries. I love hearing about all bags. Thank you for the information!
> 
> Now if anyone happens to see this Fossil bag for less than $128, please let me know. I wear so much black and I think it would be gorgeous with black.


dillards.com has it for 98.00. That color is called Pewter.
http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&productId=502215341&storeId=301&catalogId=770&N=1633740&searchUrl=/endeca/EndecaStartServlet%3FstoreId%3D301%26catalogId%3D770%26N%3D1633740&R=03248292

also belk.com has it for 98.00 and free shipping with orders over 75.00.

http://www.belk.com/AST/Boutiques/Boutiques_Primary/Fossil/PRD~2602714ZB3604/Fossil+Hathaway+Glazed+Leather+Shopper.jsp?off=1


----------



## Someone Nameless

That is the Hathaway Glazed Shopper. It's smaller than the Glazed Tote.

http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&productId=502215345&Ntk=all&Nty=1&N=1633740&storeId=301&catalogId=770&Ntt=Hathaway+Glazed+Tote&search.x=0&search.y=0&searchUrl=%2Fendeca%2FEndecaStartServlet%3FNtk%3Dall%26Nty%3D1%26N%3D1633740%26storeId%3D301%26catalogId%3D770%26Ntt%3DHathaway%2BGlazed%2BTote%26search.x%3D0%26search.y%3D0&R=03248297


----------



## Kindled Spirit

oohhh sorry...darn it  Will keep looking


----------



## kindlek

pattyaz--I'd seen it early on in this quest at my Dillard's and talked myself out of it. When I got it on the brain again yesterday, I called the two closest two me and neither had the large zip top anymore.  One did still have the small crossbody, but I like that bigger one.  Oh well, it's probably best that it worked out this way anyway!


----------



## corkyb

Kindle Gracie said:


> No worries. I love hearing about all bags. Thank you for the information!
> 
> Now if anyone happens to see this Fossil bag for less than $128, please let me know. I wear so much black and I think it would be gorgeous with black.


That's beautiful; what is it called?
Paula


----------



## Neo

Hi Paula!!!!! <waving>

SO I was curious... Did you make it to the Coach outlet and are you now the proud owner of the grey Coach purse ?


----------



## DD

pattyaz said:


> I saw the raspberry Fossil at my Dillard's today - they also had it in the turquoise. Best news of all - they were 50% off regular price.


Was is the Large Top Zip Sasha Embossed? (the one that's 12" x 14")? Where is your Dillard's? I have the one in Estero, FL checking all over for me. The sweet sales clerk was nice enough to call me back yesterday to tell me she hadn't found one yet but was still trying and she will call me again tomorrow.


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Hi Paula!!!!! <waving>
> 
> SO I was curious... Did you make it to the Coach outlet and are you now the proud owner of the grey Coach purse ?


No I didn't make it and am regretting it. Lazy weekend. Now thinking on whether I should have it shipped or not. Does it hold a lot? Is it a big purse?
Paula


----------



## Neo

It's not a big purse but more of a medium sized one (I'm short and rather petite, so big purses simply look ridiculous on me). To me, this is the PERFECT size in the way it fits my own size - not huge but not one of those small purses either. in it I have my K2 alone in one of the 3 compartments, with room to spare. That first compartment (closest to my body when I carry it) also has a zippered pocket in which I carry my check book in its Oberon cover, some band aids, and other small stuff. In the middle compartment, I have my sunglasses and wallet (quite big, both of them), some advil and lip moisturizer, and in the side pockets of that compartment my iPhone, lipstick, my earphones, my pass for work, and other related nick nacks. I can also fit my umbrella in the middle compartment on top of al the rest when needed, and the compartment is then still not full to bursting. In the last compartment, I carry some packs of tissue, pens, business card holder, keys and other little things, and I have plenty of room to spare there. Sometimes I stick in a pair of plastic flip flops there, when I'm wearing high heels to the office and know I want to walk home after work. 

Gee, writing this down makes me realize that I'm carrying half my house in my purse  !!!!

So to me, the purse does hold quite a lot without being huge.

Hope this helps make your decision


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> It's not a big purse but more of a medium sized one (I'm short and rather petite, so big purses simply look ridiculous on me). To me, this is the PERFECT size in the way it fits my own size - not huge but not one of those small purses either. in it I have my K2 alone in one of the 3 compartments, with room to spare. That first compartment (closest to my body when I carry it) also has a zippered pocket in which I carry my check book in its Oberon cover, some band aids, and other small stuff. In the middle compartment, I have my sunglasses and wallet (quite big, both of them), some advil and lip moisturizer, and in the side pockets of that compartment my iPhone, lipstick, my earphones, my pass for work, and other related nick nacks. I can also fit my umbrella in the middle compartment on top of al the rest when needed, and the compartment is then still not full to bursting. In the last compartment, I carry some packs of tissue, pens, business card holder, keys and other little things, and I have plenty of room to spare there. Sometimes I stick in a pair of plastic flip flops there, when I'm wearing high heels to the office and know I want to walk home after work.
> 
> Gee, writing this down makes me realize that I'm carrying half my house in my purse !!!!
> 
> So to me, the purse does hold quite a lot without being huge.
> 
> Hope this helps make your decision


It did. I called and they don't ship, however, I bought it today and got the 30% and 20% off and i have two weeks to come in and pick it up. If I don't go in to pick it up, they will credit my credit card at the end of the two weeks. So I can't lose either way. The mystery continues, will she or won't she drive !.5 hours for a bag?


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> It did. I called and they don't ship, however, I bought it today and got the 30% and 20% off and i have two weeks to come in and pick it up. If I don't go in to pick it up, they will credit my credit card at the end of the two weeks. So I can't lose either way. The mystery continues, will she or won't she drive !.5 hours for a bag?


Woohooooo!!!!! Glad I could help, and I vote yes she will(because, really, she should!)


----------



## Someone Nameless

corkyb said:


> That's beautiful; what is it called?
> Paula


Fossil Hathaway Glazed Tote


----------



## lonestar

beautiful.


----------



## Neo

BTW, I also wanted to report back that I ordered, received, and set up that purse organizer/hanger thingy from Bed Bath and Beyond that someone kindly recommended earlier in this thread (but sorry, I can't remember for the life of me who it was or where/when exactly that was  ).

Anyway, it's AWESOME and just solved so many of my problems, in terms of actually knowing and seeing all the purses I have, storing them with minimum space loss, and (last but certainly not least), keeping my purses in great shape (I have stuffed them with bubble paper - because that's what I had handy - before strapping them in).

So, to whomever gave that tip: THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> BTW, I also wanted to report back that I ordered, received, and set up that purse organizer/hanger thingy from Bed Bath and Beyond that someone kindly recommended earlier in this thread (but sorry, I can't remember for the life of me who it was or where/when exactly that was ).
> 
> Anyway, it's AWESOME and just solved so many of my problems, in terms of actually knowing and seeing all the purses I have, storing them with minimum space loss, and (last but certainly not least), keeping my purses in great shape (I have stuffed them with bubble paper - because that's what I had handy - before strapping them in).
> 
> So, to whomever gave that tip: THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It looks like it takes up a lot of rod space. which I am very short on. Is that true?
Paula


----------



## Neo

No, not really - it actually takes much less than I thought it would. Imagine a hanger, on which you would hang 2 purses (one on each side). That's about the space it takes, no more.


----------



## MsScarlett

I caved.  After scouring every store I could think of in the area and coming up empty handed, I ordered the sky blue from 6pm.  I hope I love it as much as I think I will!  It is certainly the most I have invested in a bag before, but it just seems like the "perfect bag."  I also ordered the Apple garde stuff for it.  So I suppose I have been enabled, lol.


----------



## julip

Yay, MsScarlett - now don't you feel better?  Seriously, you will truly get your money's worth and then some because you will want to use it all the time. It's so soft and hugs the body. The sky blue is so pretty - congrats on your new bag!

Paula - congrats to you too on your new bag on the way! That is great customer service from Coach to let you do the phone order and pick it up at your convenience instead of making you drive all the way out there today. Can't wait to hear what you think of it when you pick it up. The color is truly gorgeous. I can't stop looking at it several times a day.

Kindled Spirit - I love Jazzy's name. I'm very fond of pugs! English Staffies like my Daphne and pugs have very similar jester personalities.


----------



## clawdia

The answer to this question may already be in this thread - but I can't find it.

Does anyone know if a DX in a Noreve cover will fit in the Sutter large zip top bag?

I have found a Fossil I like the looks of at least as well, if not better - it's the Hanover large top zip hobo, but it's $168 everywhere I look except Zappos, where it's less, but so much less I'm not positive it's the same bag, since it doesn't say 'reduced' from $168.  It's on the Fossil site only in grey at $168.  I like the grey, and I touched a Hanover in a small size over at Belk this weekend and loved the way it
felt.

I only own 2 handbags right now, both Stone Mountain.  One is a black in pebbled leather - not too soft, and no way the DX will fit.
The other is SM's top seller, I think it's called a "Hanover" - the DX will barely fit, but I hate the way the leather on the bag feels.  It wasn't a cheap bag - comparable to the large Sutter - but my 32 year old daughter said it feels more like vinyl, and she's exactly right.


----------



## julip

Hi Clawdia - I don't have a Noreve, but I am positive your DX will fit in the large Sutter top zip. I don't know if you saw my post from earlier today, but I described everything i was able to carry in mine last night. A couple of my friends wanted a demo of the Kindle and iPad last night over dinner, and I was able to bring both my DX in Oberon cover and iPad in JAVOedge cover with my regular purse stuff in this purse. A little heavy than normal, but zipped up fine and room to spare!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Yoo hoo, Neo ... look what you made me do!
> 
> I've been dreaming about this bag since you mentioned it about 30 pages back, and I did go visit it last week at the outlet. They told me they only had 'bone' there, but I discovered that night via Ebay that 'bone' in this purse is the grey I wanted! Of course, right when I find something I want at the outlet is the rare week they didn't have 20% extra off coupons, so I left it there. I was going to just wait but my DH told me that night I should have just gotten it. I called the next morning to put it on hold so I could go pick it up, but the SA said there were several - that even though there was one on the table, there were more in the back. That is not the impression I was given the day before by 2 different SAs! So I decided to hold out for a coupon, which arrived in my email box today (and at the store at the door, good till Sunday)! Anyway, there is more to this comedy of errors trying to get this bag, but I just wanted to thank you for mentioning this bag - it is just gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other purse news - I also checked the Fossil outlet again (Carlsbad Premium Outlets) but they still don't have any large Sutters. They had a couple of the small crossbody, black and brown. I did give the SA my info and she put it up by the register so someone should call if they get some in. She also said they get shipments on Tuesdays and Fridays (may not be the same for all the outlets) so she said those are good days to call to check. My local Macy's only had one lonely full price espresso large Sutter, and my Ross had no Sutters. That's the end of today's purse adventures! Now to go add to my poll vote ...


julip that bag is just gorgeous! I have always wanted a Coach bag and this one is beautiful! I told my DH that's what I want for Christmas but I don't think I can wait. Unfortunately there is no Coach outlet close to me but I have seen several on ebay I am eyeing. There are a few pink ones on there in this style and I love pink. They are a very light pink but deff. pink.


julip said:


> Kindled Spirit - I love Jazzy's name. I'm very fond of pugs! English Staffies like my Daphne and pugs have very similar jester personalities.


Thanks  Full name is Jazzmine Flower  She's a sweetie pie. Daphne is a beautiful name also. Would love to see a pic of her.


----------



## splashes99

luvmy4brats said:


> I got my orange crossbody today and the color is just gorgeous. BUT, it's not anywhere near as buttery soft as my turquoise one. This one is much more pebbled. I do like the size though. I'll try to post pictures tomorrow after the soccer games.


Maybe it's a color thing! I noticed that my turquoise crossbody is much softer than my purple large sutter!

So...maybe the turquoise is just a softer leather...


----------



## splashes99

Neo said:


> BTW, I also wanted to report back that I ordered, received, and set up that purse organizer/hanger thingy from Bed Bath and Beyond that someone kindly recommended earlier in this thread (but sorry, I can't remember for the life of me who it was or where/when exactly that was ).
> 
> Anyway, it's AWESOME and just solved so many of my problems, in terms of actually knowing and seeing all the purses I have, storing them with minimum space loss, and (last but certainly not least), keeping my purses in great shape (I have stuffed them with bubble paper - because that's what I had handy - before strapping them in).
> 
> So, to whomever gave that tip: THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YAY! Glad you liked it...I do love mine, and now that I can actually SEE all my purses, I'm less likely to forget I have them


----------



## hudsonam

What have you all done to me!? 6pm.com has Guess purses on sale today.


----------



## Neo

splashes99 said:


> YAY! Glad you liked it...I do love mine, and now that I can actually SEE all my purses, I'm less likely to forget I have them


THANK YOU Splashes, really, this thing is sooo awesome and already changed my life, lol!


----------



## mlewis78

Just received my large turquoise sutter bag via UPS.  At last!  Won't be using yet.  It's raining today and I still need to buy leather conditioner.  It's nice and soft.  I wouldn't have guessed from the Amazon photo that it's this size.  Only through you enablers!  This is birthday present to myself; arrived one day late.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

My large black Sutter just arrived. Love it!! I am also happy that the strap is longer than the black one at Macy's. (I had asked a question a couple of days ago here about the strap lengths between the different large Sutter purses.) The purse that I received has a strap length that is at least 2" longer. The turquoise and purple large Sutters at Macy's match this length, but not their black one. Yay!

I also won a red Hanover crossbody for $15.99! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280549187938 Holy mackerel!! The seller did not have the name "Hanover" anywhere in the auction title. Score! I almost bought this same purse at Macy's for $96.60 plus tax on Friday. Score!!


----------



## clawdia

julip said:


> Hi Clawdia - I don't have a Noreve, but I am positive your DX will fit in the large Sutter top zip. I don't know if you saw my post from earlier today, but I described everything i was able to carry in mine last night. A couple of my friends wanted a demo of the Kindle and iPad last night over dinner, and I was able to bring both my DX in Oberon cover and iPad in JAVOedge cover with my regular purse stuff in this purse. A little heavy than normal, but zipped up fine and room to spare!


Thanks julip - I did miss where you'd said you had your DX in the Sutter top zip! That answers that question, for sure.

Someone mentioned one color feeling softer than another - I know from buying sheets in particular that different dyes can have an effect on the texture of materials. I suspect that might be why the leather in some colors in the bags is feeling softer than others, but I couldn't say for sure, but I do find it interesting that some bags are softer than others.

I've seen it said that the orange and the purple aren't as soft as the turquoise. I'd like to know how the red and black colors rate as far as softness goes, if anyone can help answer that, since if I rule out the purple then the red and black are what I'm most interested in getting!


----------



## hudsonam

clawdia, I have the black, and it's soft, but it's pebbled leather, so I wouldn't describe it as "buttery soft" like some smooth leathers. Hope that helps!


----------



## corkyb

90 Bags ordered if people are still voting!  Wow.  I don't think I entered my last one or two bags. (plus my will she or won't she Coach).
Are we going to hit 100 bags?


----------



## Silver

KimberlyinMN said:


> I also won a red Hanover crossbody for $15.99! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280549187938 Holy mackerel!! The seller did not have the name "Hanover" anywhere in the auction title. Score! I almost bought this same purse at Macy's for $96.60 plus tax on Friday. Score!!


Whoa, good job! I'm sure it'll be as beautiful as my previously owned purple Sutter crossbody that I won on eBay. (Just received it today.) Love a super great deal, huh?


----------



## Vet

First, I'd like to thank everyone for all of the fun I've had on this thread, especially Linda Lou for bringing the Fossil purses to our attention! Today, I took my black large Sutter to work! I received so many compliments! It's really soft, pebbly, but soft. I love this bag! I'm a Fossil convert!


----------



## mlewis78

Are you all who purchased Fossil sutter bags from the seller on ebay for $115 plus shipping cost finding that your bags look really good when you get them?  Just wondered -- guess I want to know in case I buy an espresso large sutter from them.


----------



## Pushka

Even though the sales assistant said not to, I sprayed two layers of leather protectant on my purple, and then used a leather conditioner, drying each in between. And the leather looked lovely after the latter. And just as well. Yesterday purple got drenched. Big damp places. Today, back to perfect.


----------



## Vet

Pushka, did you use the Apple Guarde?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Silver said:


> Whoa, good job! I'm sure it'll be as beautiful as my previously owned purple Sutter crossbody that I won on eBay. (Just received it today.) Love a super great deal, huh?


Ha! I love great deals!! I just put two Fossil satchels and a Coach satchel out on eBay for sale. All are priced to sell (I hope). I put links in the Buy/Sell/Trade forum.


----------



## Pushka

Hi Vet. I am in Australia so had to risk using one of our products. It was a Nugget brand spray on leather protectant used for handbags and shoes. I was risking it because I used a more waxy style leather conditioner on an Oberon cover and did not like the result. On the other hand, if the bag couldn't cope with getting wet then the bag was going to be an issue anyway. I think the sprays are pretty safe as long as you spray it evenly and not too heavily, and allow each coat to dry. And as for conditioner, the lotions seem much better than the waxy style ones, which is what I had used on the Oberon.


----------



## Vet

Thanks Pushka, I bought the Apple Guarde and the Apple Conditioner. I haven't used either yet. The store rep told me to only use the Guarde on fabric, not leather. But, I thought I remembered other posters who used it on their Fossil leather purses. I glad your products worked well.


----------



## KindleGirl

My Apple Guarde arrived today and the lotion will be here tomorrow. What works best? Applying the conditioner first and then the protectant spray? Although it seems that the conditioner is somewhat of a protectant as well.


----------



## Pushka

Not that I used the apple products, I used the waterproof style spray first, and then the lotion.


----------



## Vet

Yes, I thought of spraying first also. I just don't want anyting to change the softness of this leather.


----------



## Pushka

I found the spray didn't change the softness but the lotion made it even squishier?  Unlike the Oberon experience I was very happy with it. It just seemed to give the colour depth?


----------



## KindleGirl

I thought the spray was what keeps it from getting water spots...am I thinking wrong?


----------



## Vet

I think I'll go ahead and try it. Squishy is good! 

yes, other posters have said the spray protects it from water spots and spills.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

KindleGirl said:


> My Apple Guarde arrived today and the lotion will be here tomorrow. What works best? Applying the conditioner first and then the protectant spray? Although it seems that the conditioner is somewhat of a protectant as well.


To me, it would make sense to condition first, let dry and then protect. That way you are sealing in the conditioner. If you protect first, how will the conditioner absorb?


----------



## Vet

Hmmm.I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## Pushka

Yep, that makes sense too Kimberley. Maybe they both do the same thing?  I figured the spray was more important to protect it from water splashes as that was my main concern, so I put that on first. The lotion probably does the same thing but wasn't specifically mentioned on the label. I thought the spray wouldn't be as effective if sprayed after the conditioner went on. Anyways, something worked as yesterday I had this ugly splotch on the bag, about the size of a grapefruit and today it is gone.


----------



## KindleGirl

KimberlyinMN said:


> To me, it would make sense to condition first, let dry and then protect. That way you are sealing in the conditioner. If you protect first, how will the conditioner absorb?


Yeah, that was my thought on how to do it too. Seems you would want the protectant on the outside.


----------



## Pushka

KindleGirl said:


> Yeah, that was my thought on how to do it too. Seems you would want the protectant on the outside.


Except that the protectorant works by combining with the leather. Putting it on last might mean it doesn't 'take hold'?

Where is luv? She will know.


----------



## Vet

True. I think she's used both.


----------



## Vet

Since my bag is black, maybe I should just use the lotion. What to do? What to do?


----------



## Vet

Pushka, what color is your bag?


----------



## julip

I've always used the Apple leather conditioner (which is lighter than the leather cleaner) first, to let it soak in and hydrate the leather, then use the spray after, to create a shield from bad weather. Just my 2 cents!  

Vet, I think if you have a lot of wet weather, it couldn't hurt to use the spray as well. Sometimes in the right light if you get water damage to leather, it shows as a dull spot. But if you wipe off moisture right away, it should be fine too.


----------



## Pushka

luvmy4brats said:


> I used the Apple conditioner on my turquoise bag and it sucked it up. It didn't make it much darker, but it is much richer and looks and feels even better than when I got it. The spray is going on it today.
> 
> In related news, my orange bag will be here tomorrow.


Luv used the conditioner first.

In any event, doing it the other way round also seems to offer water repellence so maybe we can't go wrong as long as the products are quality leather treatments and not wax based. The sutterbthat got wet is purple and was in a good condition to start with.


----------



## corkyb

Someone, I think it was Claudia, has been asking about the difference in the bags.  I received my black bag today and it is GORGEOUS.  It is much smoother than my turquoise, which is more pebbled.  I think that is the exact opposite of what someone else posted.  I think I like the black quite a bit better actually.  They are both gorgeous though.  I have three other bags, but I'm too tired to line them up and compare right now.  But the black is making me want the expresso, big time.  Funny how different bags can be.  Wonder if it is in the eye of the beholder of if they are just different...


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> julip that bag is just gorgeous! I have always wanted a Coach bag and this one is beautiful! I told my DH that's what I want for Christmas but I don't think I can wait. Unfortunately there is no Coach outlet close to me but I have seen several on ebay I am eyeing. There are a few pink ones on there in this style and I love pink. They are a very light pink but deff. pink.
> Thanks  Full name is Jazzmine Flower  She's a sweetie pie. Daphne is a beautiful name also. Would love to see a pic of her.


Kindled Spirit, this bag would make an awesome early Christmas present!  In person, I've only seen my light grey/bone, but I've seen that light pink on ebay, and it is really pretty - I'm a pink person too.

Jazzmine Flower is such a pretty and creative name! I love it. Daphne's full name is Daphne Diamond, as she was part of my 10th anniversary present from DH a few weeks early, and she had a spot of white on the back of her head that was shaped like a diamond. She is named after Daphne Moon in Frasier, and it fits her - British, quirky, and highly entertaining. It is unbelievable to me that she turned 10 in June! I posted pics of my sweet beebees in the pet thread, here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203.msg548702.html#msg548702



corkyb said:


> 90 Bags ordered if people are still voting! Wow. I don't think I entered my last one or two bags. (plus my will she or won't she Coach).
> Are we going to hit 100 bags?


I'll certainly do my part to reach this goal!


----------



## Vet

Oh my almost 100 bags!



julip said:
 

> I've always used the Apple leather conditioner (which is lighter than the leather cleaner) first, to let it soak in and hydrate the leather, then use the spray after, to create a shield from bad weather. Just my 2 cents!
> 
> Vet, I think if you have a lot of wet weather, it couldn't hurt to use the spray as well. Sometimes in the right light if you get water damage to leather, it shows as a dull spot. But if you wipe off moisture right away, it should be fine too.


Yes. You're right. I've seen that happen. It makes the bag look older.


----------



## CaroleC

These purses are so beautiful!

I have been SO good. I haven't bought even ONE bag since this thread started. On Saturday we went to the outlet mall, and I went to the Van Heusen store which is where I got my $13 non-Sutter knock-off (see photo on p. 2 of this thread). They didn't have any purses that appealed to me. Same at the Coach outlet. I know, I know, but I am pretty particular. And I almost bought a brown leather organizer bag style purse at Wilson's Leather that was 60% off and then another 20% off that, but it still was not quite cheap enough to please me so I left it there. No luck at the other stores there, either.

Today, I even fished an old leather purse out of the pile of stuff I was saving for Good Will, and I will try to freshen it up. It is too small for my DX, but now that the k3 is coming my DX will stay at home and it will be fine. Well, with a little leather care.

So, do I get brownie points for this? LOL It's not that I can't afford a new bag, but just that I can't justify it to myself yet. I did discover that the organizer bag at Wilson's (well, a very similar one) is cheaper online than at the store, so there is always an opportunity to change my mind. Or, I always have the option of joining the Fossil Sutter fans on this thread and sending off for one later.


----------



## Vet

Good job Carole! I held out for a while. But, when I actually saw this bag and put my Kindle in it, I was a gonner.


----------



## julip

Carole, I admire and envy your willpower lol. And resurrecting a once-loved purse is always a good thing! Sometimes having a break from a forgotten bag is what it takes to fall in love with it again. I had a 25 year old Coach that last year I gave a good dose of the conditioner and it became one of my favorite bags again.


----------



## CaroleC

Vet said:


> Good job Carole! I held out for a while. But, when I actually saw this bag and put my Kindle in it, I was a gonner.


I probably would be too!! Good thing I haven't seen a Fossil Sutter in real life yet. It looks really nice in black (like yours), too.



julip said:


> Carole, I admire and envy your willpower lol. And resurrecting a once-loved purse is always a good thing! Sometimes having a break from a forgotten bag is what it takes to fall in love with it again. I had a 25 year old Coach that last year I gave a good dose of the conditioner and it became one of my favorite bags again.


I hope this works for me, too. At least it's worth a shot! I really did love this purse and it's got a few more years in it, I think.


----------



## Vet

julip said:


> Carole, I admire and envy your willpower lol. And resurrecting a once-loved purse is always a good thing! Sometimes having a break from a forgotten bag is what it takes to fall in love with it again. I had a 25 year old Coach that last year I gave a good dose of the conditioner and it became one of my favorite bags again.


I love the Coach classics! They never go out of style!


CaroleC said:


> I probably would be too!! Good thing I haven't seen a Fossil Sutter in real life yet. It looks really nice in black (like yours)


Thanks. It is nice and very functional. Many of my purses will hold the Kindle, but I like the zippered compartments. But, this is it! I don't need another bag!


----------



## tinabelle

mlewis78 said:


> Are you all who purchased Fossil sutter bags from the seller on ebay for $115 plus shipping cost finding that your bags look really good when you get them? Just wondered -- guess I want to know in case I buy an espresso large sutter from them.


I got a large red Sutter on eBay for $115 NWT "BUY NOW" price last week. It was in mint condition - brand new with all tags and stuffing. Very happy with the design and workmanship of the bag and the seller's quick shipment. I have another one on the way - a large black Hanover NWT for a bid of $74.99. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Vet

I usually love my bags to "death". LOL. When they're done, they're done! Now, there are some bags that I seldom use. They're the bags that last for years.


----------



## CaroleC

Just off daydreaming again, and came across the smaller Sutter crossbody bag in medium yellow at Dillards for $49  (originally $9.

So pretty!!


----------



## Vet

Be careful!


----------



## Pushka

This is what I used - I think it might be available in the US:
http://www.kiwicare.com/kiwimcmssite/us/products/leather/protect-all.html
_
KIWI Protect All ®

Invisible barrier repels stains and water.
Features

KIWI Protect All provides water and stain protection, while still allowing leather and fabrics to breathe. Water and stains stay on the surface, where they can easily be wiped away. It also repels water and stains from hats, jackets, raincoats, skiing wear and other clothing. For use on all dry clean only material. Good for all colors of leather and fabric._


----------



## CaroleC

Vet said:


> Be careful!


LOL!!! Tryin'.


----------



## Vet

I've seen the Kiwi products. Sounds good!


----------



## Pushka

Vet said:


> I've seen the Kiwi products. Sounds good!


Kiwi is a New Zealand term, and manufactured in Australia but I see it has been sold to the Sara Lee Corporation.


----------



## Vet

Hmmm. Sara Lee? That's interesting!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Kindled Spirit, this bag would make an awesome early Christmas present!  In person, I've only seen my light grey/bone, but I've seen that light pink on ebay, and it is really pretty - I'm a pink person too.
> 
> Jazzmine Flower is such a pretty and creative name! I love it. Daphne's full name is Daphne Diamond, as she was part of my 10th anniversary present from DH a few weeks early, and she had a spot of white on the back of her head that was shaped like a diamond. She is named after Daphne Moon in Frasier, and it fits her - British, quirky, and highly entertaining. It is unbelievable to me that she turned 10 in June! I posted pics of my sweet beebees in the pet thread, here:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203.msg548702.html#msg548702
> 
> I'll certainly do my part to reach this goal!


I'm going to my home town for a visit next week and there is a coach outlet there. Talked to my DH today and he said go for it.  So it looks like it will be an early Christmas present. I went and looked at your fur babies and they are beautiful!!! Daphne looks like such a happy girl. Jazzy will be 10 also, in november. I hope DC is doing well.


----------



## lonestar

My sky blue large sutter should arrive tomorrow and while I thought I was done, the recent posts about the black have me losing sleep again.  I've been planning to get the black sometime closer to Christmas but.....

I am really enjoying the turquoise bag.  My husband doesn't understand my bag frenzy but I was shocked to find out the price of his felt hat.  He says it will last his 10 years with annual cleaning.  This justifies the initial cost.

I better not look at that black bag again.  I better not look at that black bag. I better look at that black bag again.

It doesn't hurt to look does it?  I have to look for the conditioner and finish spray anyway.


----------



## Neo

Kindled Spirit said:


> I'm going to my home town for a visit next week and there is a coach outlet there. Talked to my DH today and he said go for it.  So it looks like it will be an early Christmas present. I went and looked at your fur babies and they are beautiful!!! Daphne looks like such a happy girl. Jazzy will be 10 also, in november. I hope DC is doing well.


Yaaayyyy!!!! Congratulations Kindled Spirit, I KNOW you are going to love and enjoy your new Coach - I sure have been for the last couple of weeks, and seriously, this one is such a keeper!!! It makes me happy every time I swing it on my shoulder (which happens a few times a day!), and I almost feel like I walk with more confidence while wearing it, honest!!!!


----------



## corkyb

lonestar said:


> My sky blue large sutter should arrive tomorrow and while I thought I was done, the recent posts about the black have me losing sleep again. I've been planning to get the black sometime closer to Christmas but.....
> 
> I am really enjoying the turquoise bag. My husband doesn't understand my bag frenzy but I was shocked to find out the price of his felt hat. He says it will last his 10 years with annual cleaning. This justifies the initial cost.
> 
> I now own five of these bags and I think I like the black the best.
> 
> I better not look at that black bag again. I better not look at that black bag. I better look at that black bag again.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to look does it? I have to look for the conditioner and finish spray anyway.


----------



## clawdia

corkyb said:


> Someone, I think it was Claudia, has been asking about the difference in the bags. I received my black bag today and it is GORGEOUS. It is much smoother than my turquoise, which is more pebbled. I think that is the exact opposite of what someone else posted. I think I like the black quite a bit better actually. They are both gorgeous though. I have three other bags, but I'm too tired to line them up and compare right now. But the black is making me want the expresso, big time. Funny how different bags can be. Wonder if it is in the eye of the beholder of if they are just different...


That was me, Paula, wondering about the difference. I do think that the dye has a lot to do with the end result in texture of materials.
Black just went to the top of my list, I think - but if you happen to get your red one out any time, let me know how you think it compares to the black!

I just passed on an auction for a Fossil Sasha large bag - the seller had very low feedback, and I checked the bag out on every website that sells it and it was always listed as a "glazed" leather - she told me it wasn't glazed. Hard to believe Fossil and Zappos and a couple of other places would have every other detail the same except for that one word, so I was scared off that one by the inconsistency. I saw a couple of Fossil bags with glazed leather last weekend in Belk, and didn't like them. This Sasha didn't look as heavily glazed, and if it had been from a store where I could return it, that would be different - but buying on ebay is a lot like buying that proverbial pig in a poke, and for $70 incl. shipping I just wasn't willing to take a chance on this one.

It sure was pretty, though, and now I have non-buyer's remorse to a certain extent!

I really like the look of the yellow Sutter bags - just can't see using a yellow bad all winter long. Black, I keep thinking - black, or red.

Now I'm a bit sorry I turned down that offer of an espresso one the other day . . . I think I was just in an off mood.


----------



## corkyb

I think I need an Espresso one and then I'll probably return or sell a couple of my color bags.  Not the red though, I am keeping that baby.  The red is more pebbled than the black.  The black is really quite smooth.  More like the Hanover I had on my arm in MaCY'S TIL they wouldn't give me the 20% off.


----------



## clawdia

Paula - was that the Hanover large top zip that retails at $168?

I keep telling myself I cannot, I will not, buy that bag . . . but I do love it!  I think the Hanovers feel sooooo good!

I also think you just helped me make up my mind which color Sutter I should get.


----------



## corkyb

Yes, I think it was that one.  I just loved the little phone pocket on the back and I LOVED the leather.


----------



## clawdia

Fossil website has that bag in grey for $168 - I just love the grey, and it would be perfect with my black shoes and leather jacket. 

But . . . that's more than a Kindle costs!


----------



## Esther

My Sky Blue Sutter Satchel arrived today from Zappos.  The satchel is a shorter version of the Large zip top, with an addition of two shorter straps as well as the long adjustable crossbody strap. It has a large front zippered pocket and a slash pocket on the back with a magnetic closure instead of the other large zip pocket. The main opening also closes with a zipper and there is one interior zip pocket and two interior slash pockets. The two small side by side outside pockets in the front are similar in size and function to the ones on the small cross body bag, and not as large as the ones on the large zip top bag.  

Unfortunately the front zippered pocket opening is just a bit too narrow to allow the K1 in it's Oberon cover to slide in.  The K1 and Oberon fits in the back slash pocket (barely) but doesn't seem very secure there since it doesn't then close well.  So I'm a bit disappointed that it doesn't seem to fit the Kindle as well as the large zip top does.  But I really love it in every other way.  So I'm torn!!!!  What to do

I think I'll keep it.  My hubby said it made me look 10 years younger. 

I'll try to post photos when I get a chance.


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> I'm going to my home town for a visit next week and there is a coach outlet there. Talked to my DH today and he said go for it.  So it looks like it will be an early Christmas present. I went and looked at your fur babies and they are beautiful!!! Daphne looks like such a happy girl. Jazzy will be 10 also, in november. I hope DC is doing well.


Your DH is a keeper!  That is great timing and how convenient to have an outlet there. Meant to be! Are you going to call ahead to see if they have it? If you are looking for the light grey (that's the only color I've seen at the outlets, though they may have gotten others), make sure you tell them specifically the embossed exotic maggie and that the tag says SV/BN. The color codes are confusing, even for them.  Hope you have a great time! Thanks about Daphne and the kitties, and thank you, DC's last checkup was really good and I only had to give him injections for 2 weeks.  Jazzy looks like great for 10!

Neo - Even when I'm home, I visit my Maggie at least several times a day lol.

Esther - I hope you can make your satchel work for you - it really is a cute style,and I love that Sky Blue! Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## clawdia

Has anyone seen the black large Sutter on sale online anywhere?  All I can find is $138.


----------



## julip

clawdia said:


> Has anyone seen the black large Sutter on sale online anywhere? All I can find is $138.


Here's one on eBay for $79.99 before shipping:

http://tinyurl.com/2bksbhd


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks to all you enablers, and while I was admiring Kindled Spirit's picture of her beautiful bags, my raspberry Sasha arrived from Zappo's; oh boy, do I love it, it is the prettiest color raspberry and will go great with my wardrobe; I love that the front zip pocket fits my K2 in its Oberon cover, so the K3 should be an even better fit.

I thought I'd been following the thread pretty closely, but I'm having a hard time finding the original post on the handbag organizer that was talked about a couple pages back; could someone please repost the original info? I'd really appreciate it; I NEED to get mine organized.
Thanks!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Here you go ayuryogini..I think this is the right one. And congrats on the raspberry sasha. Isn't it a beautiful color! I have the Turquoise one on the way. Dillards had it for 74.00 so I couldn't resist. 
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=17038435


julip said:


> Your DH is a keeper!  That is great timing and how convenient to have an outlet there. Meant to be! Are you going to call ahead to see if they have it? If you are looking for the light grey (that's the only color I've seen at the outlets, though they may have gotten others), make sure you tell them specifically the embossed exotic maggie and that the tag says SV/BN. The color codes are confusing, even for them.  Hope you have a great time! Thanks about Daphne and the kitties, and thank you, DC's last checkup was really good and I only had to give him injections for 2 weeks.  Jazzy looks like great for 10!


Thanks julip  He certainly is a keeper! I called the outlet yesterday and they do have the one like yours. He said it was bone on the tag but it was deff. a grey color. With discount and coupon 306.00 plus tax. Can't wait to go!So glad to hear DC is doing well. 


Neo said:


> Yaaayyyy!!!! Congratulations Kindled Spirit, I KNOW you are going to love and enjoy your new Coach - I sure have been for the last couple of weeks, and seriously, this one is such a keeper!!! It makes me happy every time I swing it on my shoulder (which happens a few times a day!), and I almost feel like I walk with more confidence while wearing it, honest!!!!


Thanks Neo  I'm excited! It's a beautiful bag


----------



## KimberlyinMN

corkyb said:


> Yes, I think it was that one. I just loved the little phone pocket on the back and I LOVED the leather.


I totally agree on that phone pocket on the back -- or keys pocket. It just totally appeals to me.  I'm a sucker for "useful" pockets on purses. Like the Sutter with those great pockets on the front for things. For me, my hand lotion and lip stuff, among other things.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I've found that the hanging shelf organizer also works nicely:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Canopy-10-Shelf-Hanging-Shoe-Organizer-Rich-Brown-Fresh-Ivory/13246764

I think there's a cheaper version "in person".


----------



## KindleGirl

ayuryogini said:


> Thanks to all you enablers, and while I was admiring Kindled Spirit's picture of her beautiful bags, my raspberry Sasha arrived from Zappo's; oh boy, do I love it, it is the prettiest color raspberry and will go great with my wardrobe; I love that the front zip pocket fits my K2 in its Oberon cover, so the K3 should be an even better fit.
> 
> I thought I'd been following the thread pretty closely, but I'm having a hard time finding the original post on the handbag organizer that was talked about a couple pages back; could someone please repost the original info? I'd really appreciate it; I NEED to get mine organized.
> Thanks!


My raspberry Sasha is due to arrive from Zappos today and I can't wait to see it! It looks like such a beautiful color! Does this one need to be conditioned as well?


----------



## stanghla

clawdia said:


> Paula - was that the Hanover large top zip that retails at $168?
> 
> I keep telling myself I cannot, I will not, buy that bag . . . but I do love it! I think the Hanovers feel sooooo good!
> 
> I also think you just helped me make up my mind which color Sutter I should get.


The Hanover is $108. at Zappos. I just purchased 2 Hanovers, brand new with tags, on ebay for less than $100 for both....now just waiting until they arrive....


----------



## DD

Has anyone seen this youtube video modeling the Sasha Large Top Zip? Pardon me if it's already been posted. I looked but didn't see it.


----------



## DD

KindleGirl said:


> My raspberry Sasha is due to arrive from Zappos today and I can't wait to see it! It looks like such a beautiful color! Does this one need to be conditioned as well?


I'm so jealous!  I can't find it anywhere. I really love that color.


----------



## ZsuZsu

So I've been following this thread since the first post.... and really wanting a new purse! I did find a couple of the Sutters at the Fossil outlet, but I decided that although they were really pretty, they weren't really "my" style- I tend to like bags without the separate pockets/pouches, etc...
So I wandered over to the Coach outlet, and didn't really find anything that struck my fancy...
Determined to find a purse, I made the mistake of checking out the Cole Haan outlet- where they were having a fabulous sale!
I don't carry alot of "stuff" in my purse, and although a dedicated Kindle pocket would have been nice, it wasn't a "deal breaker" for me- so I found and fell in love with a small/medium sized Village drawstring tote in Vintage Silver- my first mettalic purse!!! And my Noreve platinum cover coordinates so well- I feel so fancy now!!

I wanted to get counted in the "purse count" because it was totally this thread that inspired my purchase- even though it isn't a Fossil bag!
Here are a couple of lousy phone pics- the colors actually "meld" together better than they look in the pics


----------



## clawdia

julip said:


> Here's one on eBay for $79.99 before shipping:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2bksbhd


Thanks!


----------



## linda~lou

I got my bag from the questionable eBay seller, Wafaa Abdalla.  It is beautiful, brand new and came overnight fed ex.  But the really strange thing? It was shipped from Massey's in Chippewa Falls, WI.  I googled Massey's and it is a online store.

The actual bill was inside from Massey's, it was billed to Abdalla at his MD address but shipped to me and, what's really weird, the bill was for the full price of $128.00!!!!!

It was like he bought the bag retail, paid full price to Massey's and had it shipped to me and he only charged me $48.  

I'm really confused, anxious to see how our other bidders received their bags.

I'm thrilled, love the small black Sutter, just puzzled by this whole transaction.  

Sure glad it ended well, hope everyone that got this purse from this guy has a happy ending!


----------



## MsBea

Hi Linda,
I saw this too on Ebay when I was looking. I saw the bag for $48 and I couldn't figure out how he could sell it for that when they were well over $100 everywhere else.  That was a red flag for me plus the he did not have any kind of track record, had only 3 bags in his inventory and at the time, had only sold 1 when I saw it.  

That entire transaction is kinda bizarre!

I'm glad it turned out okay for you.  Enjoy our bag.  (Did you check to make sure all the it was legit? (LOL))


----------



## linda~lou

MsBea said:


> Hi Linda,
> I saw this too on Ebay when I was looking. I saw the bag for $48 and I couldn't figure out how he could sell it for that when they were well over $100 everywhere else. That was a red flag for me plus the he did not have any kind of track record, had only 3 bags in his inventory and at the time, had only sold 1 when I saw it.
> 
> That entire transaction is kinda bizarre!
> 
> I'm glad it turned out okay for you. Enjoy our bag. (Did you check to make sure all the it was legit? (LOL))


MsBea, I'm not sure this was legit at all, unless the seller knows someone at Massey's and they have some backdoor deal going on. All I know is I have my little Sutter and I only paid $48 for it! When I went to give him feedback, I noticed he had the same bags listed, 10 available but now it BIN for $98!!!!!!! Strange.


----------



## hudsonam

linda~lou said:


> I got my bag from the questionable eBay seller, Wafaa Abdalla. It is beautiful, brand new and came overnight fed ex. But the really strange thing? It was shipped from Massey's in Chippewa Falls, WI. I googled Massey's and it is a online store.
> 
> The actual bill was inside from Massey's, it was billed to Abdalla at his MD address but shipped to me and, what's really weird, the bill was for the full price of $128.00!!!!!
> 
> It was like he bought the bag retail, paid full price to Massey's and had it shipped to me and he only charged me $48.
> 
> I'm really confused, anxious to see how our other bidders received their bags.
> 
> I'm thrilled, love the small black Sutter, just puzzled by this whole transaction.
> 
> Sure glad it ended well, hope everyone that got this purse from this guy has a happy ending!


Wow, that is really weird!!! And to pay to have it overnighted!  So glad you got your bag though!


----------



## CaroleC

Intriguing sequence of events, linda~lou! I read your post to a friend with a law enforcement background (years ago, only). He said to compare the purse to other Sutters and make sure it isn't a knock-off. 

My theory, different from his, is that maybe Abdalla paid for the purse with a bad credit card and then sold it to you quickly to get something out of it before disappearing. (?)  But if he is still on e-Bay, that seems unlikely.

This is like a detective story.


----------



## linda~lou

CaroleC said:


> Intriguing sequence of events, linda~lou! I read your post to a friend with a law enforcement background (years ago, only). He said to compare the purse to other Sutters and make sure it isn't a knock-off.
> 
> My theory, different from his, is that maybe Abdalla paid for the purse with a bad credit card and then sold it to you quickly to get something out of it before disappearing. (?) But if he is still on e-Bay, that seems unlikely.
> 
> This is like a detective story.


Carole, without a doubt it is authentic, it was still wrapped in the original plastic shipping bag with scan sticker on it. It had the price tag and all the Fossil tissue paper stuffed inside.

But.....your theory of paying it with a bad credit card makes me go hummmmm Interesting. Maybe he knows someone at Massey's and he is getting a deal from them but he made a mistake and listed the bags for $48, realized whoops, it should be $98, pulled the auction then relisted for correct price.

It's just strange that Massey's was the one that actually shipped the bag not the seller.


----------



## Karma Kindle

There are many sellers who "drop ship" on ebay  -- meaning you pay them, they pay someone else to ship the product to you.  Most of the time you don't get an invoice showing the price paid.  But in this case the low price you paid  is either 1) a pure mistake 2) based on some secret awesome discount (legit or non-legit), 3) based on a stolen credit card, or 4) possibly money laundering... or something else we haven't thought of yet...


----------



## mlewis78

I've been wondering why so many Vera Bradley bags are available on ebay, bonanzle and the like.  Do these sellers get a good deal from someone?  I realize that some may get carried away with their buying, but I don't see how they make money buying at full price and selling at a slightly lower price.

I'd rather not be suspicious of this ebay man with the Sutter bags.  No evidence of what's going on there.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

linda~lou said:


> I got my bag from the questionable eBay seller, Wafaa Abdalla. It is beautiful, brand new and came overnight fed ex. But the really strange thing? It was shipped from Massey's in Chippewa Falls, WI. I googled Massey's and it is a online store.
> 
> The actual bill was inside from Massey's, it was billed to Abdalla at his MD address but shipped to me and, what's really weird, the bill was for the full price of $128.00!!!!!
> 
> Sure glad it ended well, hope everyone that got this purse from this guy has a happy ending!


Yay!!!! I am so glad to hear that you received it!! Man, he sure is out a lot of money.


----------



## Vet

Linda, what a deal! I'm glad it worked out well for you.

ZsuZsu, very nice bag! Love the color!


----------



## pattyaz

linda~lou said:


> I got my bag from the questionable eBay seller, Wafaa Abdalla. It is beautiful, brand new and came overnight fed ex. But the really strange thing? It was shipped from Massey's in Chippewa Falls, WI. I googled Massey's and it is a online store.
> 
> The actual bill was inside from Massey's, it was billed to Abdalla at his MD address but shipped to me and, what's really weird, the bill was for the full price of $128.00!!!!!
> 
> It was like he bought the bag retail, paid full price to Massey's and had it shipped to me and he only charged me $48.


Ditto all of the above - except I won and received a red small Sutter.... What an unusual ebay transaction, although I am thrilled with the bag and the price I paid for it!! And we paid $3 for shipping and it was FedExed overnight......... Hmmmmm........


----------



## KimberlyinMN

pattyaz said:


> Ditto all of the above - except I won and received a red small Sutter.... What an unusual ebay transaction, although I am thrilled with the bag and the price I paid for it!! And we paid $3 for shipping and it was FedExed overnight......... Hmmmmm........


Makes me think that eBay or PayPal contacted him about the inquiries. Since the seller doesn't have any feedback as a seller, he was probably anxious to make sure that the few purses he did sell earned him positive feedback. (Since your reputation IS your feedback.)


----------



## clawdia

I'm debating buying a purse that I didn't buy yesterday - the seller listed it again.  She joined ebay last month, has 13 positive feedbacks, all as a buyer, and suddenly the last few days has listed nothing but what she says are new Fossil bags.  She's sold
a fair number of them.

She has a Fossil I think I want, but there's just something that makes me wonder how anyone can afford to sell new Fossil bags for 50-60% off retail, not even discontinued styles but current styles, much like the seller some of you folks bought from and the one
I'm looking at.

I'm not really sure what to do - I have almost 500 positive feedbacks, 100%, and I've never gotten burned on ebay.  Don't wanna start now, but there could be a perfectly reasonable explanation for the low prices, in both cases.  This seller answers emails promptly and intelligently.  I really like the bag.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

clawdia said:


> I'm debating buying a purse that I didn't buy yesterday - the seller listed it again. She joined ebay last month, has 13 positive feedbacks, all as a buyer, and suddenly the last few days has listed nothing but what she says are new Fossil bags. She's sold
> a fair number of them.
> 
> I'm not really sure what to do - I have almost 500 positive feedbacks, 100%, and I've never gotten burned on ebay. Don't wanna start now, but there could be a perfectly reasonable explanation for the low prices, in both cases. This seller answers emails promptly and intelligently. I really like the bag.


I say go for it! You are protected from bad purchases with eBay AND Paypal.


----------



## linda~lou

pattyaz said:


> Ditto all of the above - except I won and received a red small Sutter.... What an unusual ebay transaction, although I am thrilled with the bag and the price I paid for it!! And we paid $3 for shipping and it was FedExed overnight......... Hmmmmm........


So patty, you got your bag from Massey's too, with the recipe inside? None of the scenarios we've discussed seem to fit what this guy did. I have wondered about how sellers get their Coach bags, I have bought a lot of new ones on eBay and have never gotten burned and what girlfriend told me, sellers go to the outlet store with coupons get these huge discounts then sell them on eBay with a marked up price. But I agree with mlewis, how much of a discount can you get and still make a profit selling them when you have to factor in shipping.

Patty, I think we just got lucky, whether this guy had to buy the bags full price to make good on his auction when, in fact he didn't really have the bags....I don't know. I just know I love my black and you must love your red!!


----------



## kindlemama

linda~lou said:


> I got my bag from the questionable eBay seller, Wafaa Abdalla. It is beautiful, brand new and came overnight fed ex. But the really strange thing? It was shipped from Massey's in Chippewa Falls, WI. I googled Massey's and it is a online store.
> 
> The actual bill was inside from Massey's, it was billed to Abdalla at his MD address but shipped to me and, what's really weird, the bill was for the full price of $128.00!!!!!
> 
> It was like he bought the bag retail, paid full price to Massey's and had it shipped to me and he only charged me $48.
> 
> I'm really confused, anxious to see how our other bidders received their bags.
> 
> I'm thrilled, love the small black Sutter, just puzzled by this whole transaction.
> 
> Sure glad it ended well, hope everyone that got this purse from this guy has a happy ending!


Linda Lou, I'm glad everything turned out well for all of you. As I posted back on page 32, my seller had told me basically the same thing yours told you guys (not to worry, it'd be taken care of on Monday)...it's great you had a better outcome than I did.

I love my little black Sutter (and my big black Sutter and my little espresso Sutter and my big yellow one...). I'm done! LOL


----------



## linda~lou

clawdia said:


> I'm debating buying a purse that I didn't buy yesterday - the seller listed it again. She joined ebay last month, has 13 positive feedbacks, all as a buyer, and suddenly the last few days has listed nothing but what she says are new Fossil bags. She's sold
> a fair number of them.
> 
> She has a Fossil I think I want, but there's just something that makes me wonder how anyone can afford to sell new Fossil bags for 50-60% off retail, not even discontinued styles but current styles, much like the seller some of you folks bought from and the one
> I'm looking at.
> 
> I'm not really sure what to do - I have almost 500 positive feedbacks, 100%, and I've never gotten burned on ebay. Don't wanna start now, but there could be a perfectly reasonable explanation for the low prices, in both cases. This seller answers emails promptly and intelligently. I really like the bag.


can you give us the link, we can give our opinion whether you should bid. After my last experience, even though it turned out ok, I am going to be real careful with anything else I may bid on.


----------



## linda~lou

kindlemama said:


> Linda Lou, I'm glad everything turned out well for all of you. As I posted back on page 32, my seller had told me basically the same thing yours told you guys (not to worry, it'd be taken care of on Monday)...it's great you had a better outcome than I did.
> 
> I love my little black Sutter (and my big black Sutter and my little espresso Sutter and my big yellow one...). I'm done! LOL


KM did you get a bag from this same guy? You didn't have a good outcome? what happened?

kindlemama, I went back and read page 32, you got burned on a different transaction, not this one, correct That's too bad, there are so many good sellers on eBay, some just have to spoil it.


----------



## pattyaz

linda~lou said:


> So patty, you got your bag from Massey's too, with the recipe inside? None of the scenarios we've discussed seem to fit what this guy did. I have wondered about how sellers get their Coach bags, I have bought a lot of new ones on eBay and have never gotten burned and what girlfriend told me, sellers go to the outlet store with coupons get these huge discounts then sell them on eBay with a marked up price. But I agree with mlewis, how much of a discount can you get and still make a profit selling them when you have to factor in shipping.
> 
> Patty, I think we just got lucky, whether this guy had to buy the bags full price to make good on his auction when, in fact he didn't really have the bags....I don't know. I just know I love my black and you must love your red!!


Yes - mine came from Massey's with the receipt. The bag cost 97.95 and the shipping cost 30.94. I can't believe it!! I do think for some reason we got really lucky and I too will be cautious from now on. I absolutely love the red small Sutter - it is gorgeous!


----------



## KindleGirl

My raspberry sasha arrived late this afternoon.....I can't decide if I love it or not. It's been overcast this afternoon and now getting dark so I want to get a better look in the brighter light tomorrow. The leather is not nearly as soft as my Sutter is and it has more of a chemical smell than a leather smell. I like the 2 smaller pockets on the Sutter's front to more easily sort my items. Hmmm...not sure what I will do. I bought it from Zappos so I can easily return it. It was expensive so I'm going to have to love it to justify keeping it.


----------



## kindlek

Still have one small turquoise Sutter crossbody for sale in the 'buy, sell, trade or barter' forum if anyone's interested in it!

And, got the Coach Madison Embossed Croc Maggie in Bone ........if anyone's wavering on it.....it's just as scrumptious as previously described in this thread.


----------



## corkyb

kindlek said:


> Still have one small turquoise Sutter crossbody for sale in the 'buy, sell, trade or barter' forum if anyone's interested in it!
> 
> And, got the Coach Madison Embossed Croc Maggie in Bone ........if anyone's wavering on it.....it's just as scrumptious as previously described in this thread.


Oh that is such good news on the Coach. I hope to take a ride down there this weekend or next.
Paula


----------



## Neo

kindlek said:


> And, got the Coach Madison Embossed Croc Maggie in Bone ........if anyone's wavering on it.....it's just as scrumptious as previously described in this thread.


LOL, congratulations on your new Coach, and welcome to the Coach Madison Embossed Croc Maggie club !!!!!


----------



## linda~lou

Cobbie said:


> Today I received my red crossbody from the eBay seller we've been discussing and it was packaged exactly like the ones Linda~lou and pattyaz received. It's a really cute bag. I'm glad everything turned out all right.
> 
> Congratulations to all of you on your new bags.


Yea, Cobbie, we sure made out, didn't we? Whew.


----------



## julip

Linda, Cobbie, and pattyaz - phew! I'm so happy to hear your eBay deal ended up so well. 

kindlek- woo hoo, congrats on your beautiful Maggie - it sounds like you love it as much as I do! I'm so thankful to Neo for being my personal shopper without realizing it when she posted about hers! 

ZsuZsu - your metallic bag is gorgeous! I'm always afraid of getting myself in trouble in the Cole Haan outlet. Still one of my favorite K2 covers is their hand stained one in the saddle tan - the leather CH uses really is beautiful.


----------



## ayuryogini

KindleGirl said:


> My raspberry sasha arrived late this afternoon.....I can't decide if I love it or not. It's been overcast this afternoon and now getting dark so I want to get a better look in the brighter light tomorrow. The leather is not nearly as soft as my Sutter is and it has more of a chemical smell than a leather smell. I like the 2 smaller pockets on the Sutter's front to more easily sort my items. Hmmm...not sure what I will do. I bought it from Zappos so I can easily return it. It was expensive so I'm going to have to love it to justify keeping it.


I hope you end up loving it; I can hardly stop looking at mine; I agree about the leather not being as soft, but it's just so beautiful; the lighting sure can make a difference; sometimes, in winter when it gets dark early, I'll receive an item in the mail that is purple, and in artificial light it looks brown to me. Mine had a bit of an odor, but subsided quickly.
*DD*, thanks for that YouTube video of the Sasha, and thanks to *Kindled Spirit* for the repost of the handbag organizer; it looks great; I'm hoping it's at my local store so I don't have to pay shipping. 
I'm so glad to hear everyone's ebay bags are arriving in great condition.
Has anyone seen the Fossil Sasha wristlet in Raspberry? I can't seem to find one, and I'd love one to go with my bag.
Thanks.


----------



## mlewis78

I wonder how many of us who purchased a bag was influenced by the Zappos and ebags fossil bags that followed us into kindleboards and swagbucks (and probably a few other websites)?  I just heard a podcast about internet cookies and other ways that advertisers try to influence us online.  The woman from the WSJ mentioned that she had looked at a pair of shoes that she liked but wouldn't think of buying, but they followed her around on the internet and eventually she bought them.  I bet it was from Zappos!


----------



## KindleGirl

ayuryogini said:


> I hope you end up loving it; I can hardly stop looking at mine; I agree about the leather not being as soft, but it's just so beautiful; the lighting sure can make a difference; sometimes, in winter when it gets dark early, I'll receive an item in the mail that is purple, and in artificial light it looks brown to me. Mine had a bit of an odor, but subsided quickly.
> *DD*, thanks for that YouTube video of the Sasha, and thanks to *Kindled Spirit* for the repost of the handbag organizer; it looks great; I'm hoping it's at my local store so I don't have to pay shipping.
> I'm so glad to hear everyone's ebay bags are arriving in great condition.
> Has anyone seen the Fossil Sasha wristlet in Raspberry? I can't seem to find one, and I'd love one to go with my bag.
> Thanks.


Good to know about the odor...mine was inside a plastic bag so maybe once it's out of there for a while it will be better. It is really pretty and I will probably end up keeping it. Now I have to decide if I want to use it now or continue using my turqoise Sutter now and the sasha later....decisions, decisions....

Yes, I am sure I saw a raspberry wristlet in one of the online stores. I can't remember which one though because I searched them all! If I come across it again I will let you know where.


----------



## splashes99

ayuryogini said:


> ...thanks to *Kindled Spirit* for the repost of the handbag organizer; it looks great; I'm hoping it's at my local store so I don't have to pay shipping.


It's all folded up and in a plastic package in the closet organizer section...I found mine by the hanging shoe organizers.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Well my fossil family grew again today  Newest addition the floral embossed Turquoise  OK I'm done......I think.......Well..except for that coach maggie exotic embossed bag  Then I'm done......for now


----------



## clawdia

KindleGirl said:


> My raspberry sasha arrived late this afternoon.....I can't decide if I love it or not. It's been overcast this afternoon and now getting dark so I want to get a better look in the brighter light tomorrow. The leather is not nearly as soft as my Sutter is and it has more of a chemical smell than a leather smell. I like the 2 smaller pockets on the Sutter's front to more easily sort my items. Hmmm...not sure what I will do. I bought it from Zappos so I can easily return it. It was expensive so I'm going to have to love it to justify keeping it.


Do you think the leather isn't as soft because it's got the embossing on it, or is that typical for Sasha bags? I've been looking at one and thinking it might be the one I have to have, so I'm curious about the two comments I've seen about the raspberry Sasha bags not being as soft as the Sutter bags.

I didn't get that Sasha on auction yesterday that I was fretting over, but the seller told me she has another one and I'm seriously considering buying that one. This is the one I missed, and the one she still has is exactly like it . . .
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110577452590


----------



## cagnes

Kindled Spirit said:


> Well my fossil family grew again today  Newest addition the floral embossed Turquoise  OK I'm done......I think.......Well..except for that coach maggie exotic embossed bag  Then I'm done......for now


Beautiful family!

I'll be heading to Dillard's after lunch... they're having an additional 40% off their clearance prices today! Hope they still have some Fossil bags left! It applies to online order also, if you use a Dillard's card.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

cagnes said:


> Beautiful family!


Thanks cagnes 



clawdia said:


> Do you think the leather isn't as soft because it's got the embossing on it, or is that typical for Sasha bags? I've been looking at one and thinking it might be the one I have to have, so I'm curious about the two comments I've seen about the raspberry Sasha bags not being as soft as the Sutter bags.


I believe it is due to the embossing however the sides and back of the bags that are not embossed are soft. Not as soft as the sutter...but still soft. I love mine and they have that wonderful leather smell.


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> I'm so thankful to Neo for being my personal shopper without realizing it when she posted about hers!


LOL, glad I could be of help Julip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Some of the responsibility credit needs to be attributed to husonam too though: she HAD to mention Coach, and I then HAD to check out their website ... The rest is history


----------



## Shetlander

I can't wait until I get my green embossed Sasha from Belk.  Looks like it will be here Saturday at the latest.  My Fossil Fetish is new and until this past year, I just chose durable, non-leather, works for me type of purses.  Then I got the cutest Relic for Christmas and now I want more than just functional purses.  

How do you all choose what purse to wear when you have all these gorgeous choices?  I'm crazy about  my espresso large Sutter.  What if I love my green Sasha just as much?  I'm really a monogamous purse wearing kind of person, so not sure how to divvy up my attention.


----------



## KindleGirl

Kindled Spirit said:


> Thanks cagnes
> 
> I believe it is due to the embossing however the sides and back of the bags that are not embossed are soft. Not as soft as the sutter...but still soft. I love mine and they have that wonderful leather smell.


Yes, I agree. The leather is still soft, but not really, really soft like the Sutter. My Sutter is kind of pebbled - the Sasha isn't pebbled, but not totally smooth either. It holds it's shape more than the Sutter does.

Kindled Spirit....have you conditioned your Sasha yet? Mine kind of has a shiny-ness to it so I'm wondering if it's kind of glazed or what. If I keep mine I want to condition it to help protect it. Just wondered how that would work on the embossed part.


----------



## KindleGirl

Shetlander said:


> I can't wait until I get my green embossed Sasha from Belk. Looks like it will be here Saturday at the latest. My Fossil Fetish is new and until this past year, I just chose durable, non-leather, works for me type of purses. Then I got the cutest Relic for Christmas and now I want more than just functional purses.
> 
> How do you all choose what purse to wear when you have all these gorgeous choices? I'm crazy about my espresso large Sutter. What if I love my green Sasha just as much? I'm really a monogamous purse wearing kind of person, so not sure how to divvy up my attention.


LOL! I'm having the same dilemma between my sutter and sasha! I don't usually switch purses on a daily basis...I pick one and use it for months and then switch (usually with the seasons), so I'm having a hard time deciding what to do too.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

KindleGirl said:


> Yes, I agree. The leather is still soft, but not really, really soft like the Sutter. My Sutter is kind of pebbled - the Sasha isn't pebbled, but not totally smooth either. It holds it's shape more than the Sutter does.
> 
> Kindled Spirit....have you conditioned your Sasha yet? Mine kind of has a shiny-ness to it so I'm wondering if it's kind of glazed or what. If I keep mine I want to condition it to help protect it. Just wondered how that would work on the embossed part.


I haven't conditioned them yet. The leather does have a shine to it. I'm a bit afraid to use the conditioner on them


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Can someone tell me where in Burlington Coat Factory I might find the Apple leather conditioner and protectant spray?  I stopped in there on my way home today but I didn't find this. (I know, I know.. I should have ASKED someone.)  Is this found in a certain department?  Thanks!!


----------



## MoyJoy

This post is hilarious!!!

I was in Bloomingdales looking for a new bag and I had my Kindle (Of course! Never leave home without it!) and I was trying it on for size with all the bags and the sales girls kept coming over to see what I was doing.  I was like "I have to make sure my Kindle fits."


----------



## Vet

MoyJoy said:


> This post is hilarious!!!
> 
> I was in Bloomingdales looking for a new bag and I had my Kindle (Of course! Never leave home without it!) and I was trying it on for size with all the bags and the sales girls kept coming over to see what I was doing. I was like "I have to make sure my Kindle fits."


Yes, I can relate! I went t a store in the mall, Bella's. They had some really cute crossbody bags, but my Kindle didn't fit. Deal breaker!


----------



## julip

KimberlyinMN said:


> Can someone tell me where in Burlington Coat Factory I might find the Apple leather conditioner and protectant spray? I stopped in there on my way home today but I didn't find this. (I know, I know.. I should have ASKED someone.) Is this found in a certain department? Thanks!!


I do recall it being hard to find, now that i think about it. I believe it was on a stand by the aisle near the leather jackets. Good luck! Also if you are going to get the cream, make sure it is the conditioner and not the lotion, which is supposed to be more 'aggressive'. I had gotten both the conditioner and the spray there, but it's been maybe a year - hopefully they still have it.


----------



## MoyJoy

Vet said:


> Yes, I can relate! I went t a store in the mall, Bella's. They had some really cute crossbody bags, but my Kindle didn't fit. Deal breaker!


  I have a Marc Jacobs satchel and my Kindle actually makes the bag look better!!! The leather is really soft so it can look at little slack when it's not full but my Kindle keeps it nice and shapely.


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> I haven't conditioned them yet. The leather does have a shine to it. I'm a bit afraid to use the conditioner on them


I was afraid to use the products on my bags at first too, but once you do it once and see the results, it won't be any big deal, and you'll look forward to using it after! I have mostly used it on Balenciaga bags, which are very soft glazed goat leather, and it only made it more beautiful and moisturized. Maybe try a little on the bottom at first and let it dry to ease your mind?

Beautiful updated picture of your newest acquisitions!!


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> LOL, glad I could be of help Julip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Some of the responsibility credit needs to be attributed to husonam too though: she HAD to mention Coach, and I then HAD to check out their website ... The rest is history


You are right, I must blame thank hudsonam as well as all of you enablers enthusiasts on this thread!  So, thank you all!

Beautiful Marc Jacobs satchel, MoyJoy! I have a bronze MJ that is slouchy too, and you are right, carrying the K only makes it better! 

Hahaha - every time I go out shopping now, I make sure to stick my Oberon K2 cover in my purse so I can gauge how it will do with the K3. (because my main K at the moment is my DX until K3 arrives.)


----------



## MsScarlett

I got my sky blue large top zip today!   I am trying to decide the right "configuration" of things, lol.  I have my kindle, my Ipod touch with Mifi card, and my Nintedo ds, along with a skinny wallet, my phone, and a cosmetic case with various odds and ends.  There are so many pockets and options, I am trying to find the "prime" arrangement scheme, lol.  Please tell me someone else knows what I mean by that and that I am not crazy!  It is a pretty color and even with all that stuff, there is lots of room inside.  It is a bit bigger than I expected, but the more I look at it, the more I like it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

MsScarlett said:


> I got my sky blue large top zip today!  I am trying to decide the right "configuration" of things, lol. I have my kindle, *my Ipod touch with Mifi card*, and my Nintedo ds, along with a skinny wallet, my phone, and a cosmetic case with various odds and ends. There are so many pockets and options, I am trying to find the "prime" arrangement scheme, lol. Please tell me someone else knows what I mean by that and that I am not crazy! It is a pretty color and even with all that stuff, there is lots of room inside. It is a bit bigger than I expected, but the more I look at it, the more I like it.


Side question... You can use a Mifi card with your Ipod Touch?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

julip said:


> I do recall it being hard to find, now that i think about it. I believe it was on a stand by the aisle near the leather jackets. Good luck! Also if you are going to get the cream, make sure it is the conditioner and not the lotion, which is supposed to be more 'aggressive'. I had gotten both the conditioner and the spray there, but it's been maybe a year - hopefully they still have it.


Thank you! I did break down and I ordered it online. Thankfully I googled for a coupon code and saved 20%. (I also apologize for not saying "please" in my post, shame on me!)


----------



## MsScarlett

KimberlyinMN said:


> Side question... You can use a Mifi card with your Ipod Touch?


Yes! I actually use it with the Ipod touch more than anything else.  I love it. My Ipod and Mifi card go everywhere with me.


----------



## hudsonam

julip said:


> You are right, I must blame thank hudsonam as well as all of you enablers enthusiasts on this thread!  So, thank you all!
> 
> Beautiful Marc Jacobs satchel, MoyJoy! I have a bronze MJ that is slouchy too, and you are right, carrying the K only makes it better!
> 
> Hahaha - every time I go out shopping now, I make sure to stick my Oberon K2 cover in my purse so I can gauge how it will do with the K3. (because my main K at the moment is my DX until K3 arrives.)


Ok, I'll take the credit  blame.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

MsScarlett said:


> Yes! I actually use it with the Ipod touch more than anything else.  I love it. My Ipod and Mifi card go everywhere with me.


Hmmmm... veeeery interesting.


----------



## mlewis78

I still have not bought a leather conditioner or spray for my turquoise large sutter.  I looked in Duane Reade last night but couldn't find any.  Might have to order from Amazon, but I keep saying I'll stop at a shoe store and ask, but then I leave for work only just in time to get to the office.  I get out too late to go to a shoe store after work.  I remember in the old days, when I shopped in-store for shoes or bags at a shoe store, and they would always try to sell the leather conditioners or polish.  I was a little surprised that Zappos and Fossil online don't have it.


----------



## stanghla

ayuryogini said:


> I hope you end up loving it; I can hardly stop looking at mine; I agree about the leather not being as soft, but it's just so beautiful; the lighting sure can make a difference; sometimes, in winter when it gets dark early, I'll receive an item in the mail that is purple, and in artificial light it looks brown to me. Mine had a bit of an odor, but subsided quickly.
> *DD*, thanks for that YouTube video of the Sasha, and thanks to *Kindled Spirit* for the repost of the handbag organizer; it looks great; I'm hoping it's at my local store so I don't have to pay shipping.
> I'm so glad to hear everyone's ebay bags are arriving in great condition.
> Has anyone seen the Fossil Sasha wristlet in Raspberry? I can't seem to find one, and I'd love one to go with my bag.
> Thanks.


There are a couple of Sasha wristlets in raspberry on ebay....
http://cgi.ebay.com/FOSSIL-WALLET-LEATHER-SASHA-EMBOSSED-MULTI-RASPBERRY-/370423904807?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags 
http://cgi.ebay.com/FOSSIL-BRAND-WALLET-SASHA-EMBOSSED-RASPBERRY-NWT-/270625084366?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## clawdia

I finally bought a bag - the brown leather Fossil Sasha top zip that was in the ebay auction I referenced yesterday. The seller had another identical bag that she listed tonight, and I got that. $49.99, and then shipping - I thought it was pretty good. Now, we'll see if I actually get it. I don't usually buy from people with a 14 feedback . . . but ebay/Paypal do come down on the side of the buyer most of the time, so I don't feel altogether unprotected.

Anyway - this is the auction I bought . . .
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110578221282

Now, I've found a Hanover top zip at a really good price at Zappos, in the medium yellow. It's very similar to the large Sutter, but I think I like the feel of the leather better. It'd be nice to have it for next spring, even if I didn't use it this winter.

Of course, I didn't think I wanted a brown bag for winter until I saw this Sasha, so I guess I'm fickle where color's concerned, as well as texture!


----------



## julip

Has anyone had any experience with Wilson's leather care products? I haven't, but I think at one point I saw it mentioned on the Purse Forum as a good one too, even though Apple Garde seems to be the most popular. Wilsons might be an easier brand for most people to find than the Apple products.


----------



## stanghla

clawdia said:


> I finally bought a bag - the brown leather Fossil Sasha top zip that was in the ebay auction I referenced yesterday. The seller had another identical bag that she listed tonight, and I got that. $49.99, and then shipping - I thought it was pretty good. Now, we'll see if I actually get it. I don't usually buy from people with a 14 feedback . . . but ebay/Paypal do come down on the side of the buyer most of the time, so I don't feel altogether unprotected.
> 
> Anyway - this is the auction I bought . . .
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110578221282
> 
> Now, I've found a Hanover top zip at a really good price at Zappos, in the medium yellow. It's very similar to the large Sutter, but I think I like the feel of the leather better. It'd be nice to have it for next spring, even if I didn't use it this winter.
> 
> Of course, I didn't think I wanted a brown bag for winter until I saw this Sasha, so I guess I'm fickle where color's concerned, as well as texture!


I actually bought a Hanover from her the other day and I already have a tracking number for it so I think we are OK with this seller. I will let you know when I get mine.


----------



## corkyb

stanghla said:


> I actually bought a Hanover from her the other day and I already have a tracking number for it so I think we are OK with this seller. I will let you know when I get mine.


Can you list the seller for me? I can't get to that page. I can no longer get to pages by clicking a linke when the item has already been sold. I used to be able to do that and it is driving me crazy that I can;t.
Thanks
Paula


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks, *stanghla*, for the links for the Sasha wristlet; what you found was actually the wallet, and not the wristlet I was originally looking for, but I like the one you found so much that I bought it! And I didn't even know it existed, much less how much I needed it, before you posted.
What a great enabler you are! 
Thank you (I think)?!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

corkyb said:


> Can you list the seller for me? I can't get to that page. I can no longer get to pages by clicking a linke when the item has already been sold. I used to be able to do that and it is driving me crazy that I can;t.
> Thanks
> Paula


Paula, When I click on it I see the seller info as cinnamongirl0821


----------



## stanghla

ayuryogini said:


> Thanks, *stanghla*, for the links for the Sasha wristlet; what you found was actually the wallet, and not the wristlet I was originally looking for, but I like the one you found so much that I bought it! And I didn't even know it existed, much less how much I needed it, before you posted.
> What a great enabler you are!
> Thank you (I think)?!


I'm glad I could enable help you.


----------



## stanghla

corkyb said:


> Can you list the seller for me? I can't get to that page. I can no longer get to pages by clicking a linke when the item has already been sold. I used to be able to do that and it is driving me crazy that I can;t.
> Thanks
> Paula


Paula,
I see you got the name of the seller I was referring to ...cinnamongirl0821. I have had great communication with her since buying the Hanover and like I mentioned, I have a tracking number and my bag should arrive by Friday.


----------



## corkyb

stanghla said:


> Paula,
> I see you got the name of the seller I was referring to ...cinnamongirl0821. I have had great communication with her since buying the Hanover and like I mentioned, I have a tracking number and my bag should arrive by Friday.


I couldn't find anything for sale by her on ebay. Not sure I was searching correctly. Do you see stuff for sale by her?


----------



## mlewis78

I couldn't find a way in ebay to search for a seller when I have the name.  There must be a way, so does anyone know how or where to do that?


----------



## clawdia

All her auctions ended last night.  She listed that Sasha for me as soon as she came home from work because I'd told her I'd take it at the Buy It Now price as soon as it was listed.  Then she told me she was going out to dinner, but would be listing some more Fossil bags later tonight.   I'm waiting to pay her for the Sasha until I see what else she lists tonight.

That is the same seller.  She's been very quick to respond to emails, and sounds legit, for sure.  

To search for a seller on Ebay, to the right of the SEARCH box at the top of the page, you have the option for "advanced search".

Click on that - towards the bottom of the page you'll see a box you can check to search only by seller, and when you X the box, you'll get a blank to enter the seller's name.


----------



## kindlek

mlewis78 said:


> I couldn't find a way in ebay to search for a seller when I have the name. There must be a way, so does anyone know how or where to do that?


Go to 'advanced search' and then you can search by seller.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks, clawdia and kindlek.


----------



## MsScarlett

I just have to say that I think it is a beautiful thing when ladies can bond for nearly 50 pages over the love of handbags.  I am honored to have been a part of it, lol.  

My new bag is all set up and ready for her first day out tomorrow! I really love the color!


----------



## linda~lou

Even though I started this crazy thread, thanks goes to meglet......after all, she was the one who identified the bag I was lusting over as the Fossil Sutter.

I love my little Sutter collection that all you enablers made me buy and I love all my new friends I made on this board!!  I started with 2 posts, even though I was a long time lurker and now I have over 100, all from this thread!!!!  Crazy!!


----------



## lonestar

Sky Blue arrived today.  So I have turquoise and sky blue now.  Black will come later.  And I MEAN it this time.

Both bags are lovely.  I have ordered the Apple 3 part care kit.

My Sky Blue is loaded and set to travel with me tomorrow.  There's a meeting we have to attend but after that we may just have fun.


----------



## Pushka

The sky blue is very very nice, isn't it!  It might be my favourite.

I now have a lovely set of Fossil's - two large (Purple and Camel) and three small  (turquoise, red and sky blue.)  And a very cute green one but cant remember its name, and it was so far back in this thread.  So now I am putting all my old bags to the Mission bin for someone else.

I dont have black though, did someone mention black?  Nah, I will keep my original black.


----------



## kindlek

Pushka---is the green one a Hanover?


----------



## Pushka

I think it is a hanover KindleK - it is quite petite, but has so many areas to put things in. These bags are quite unique in that however much you put in them, they seem to have a special spot for them, and they dont end up getting much bigger in size.


----------



## Karma Kindle

Pushka said:


> I think it is a hanover KindleK -


That looks more like the Fossil Maddox crossbody


----------



## Pushka

Hmm, I'm not sure, the answer is buried amongst all these pages.

This is a cheeky ebay ad:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Faux-Leather-Case-NEW-Amazon-Kindle-3-3rd-WiFi-3G-/180545097033?pt=AU_eBookReaderAccessories


----------



## julip

Here it is - Crosstown Flap. Very nice color and style! 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.msg583029.html#msg583029


----------



## julip

I have tried my K3 in the various bags, sans clothing since my cover doesn't arrive till tomorrow, and they are all just perfect. I'm really amazed at how much room there is in those side pockets even with the K3 in them.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I didn't buy the Fossil but this thread enticed me to buy 2 purses with pockets that would hold my K3 so please count mine in the total tally.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

My beautiful red Hanover flap crossbody arrived today. It is beautiful! If the auction hadn't stated that it was "pre-owned", I wouldn't have believed it. No signs of wear or even use at all. This is the one I won for only $15.99 plus shipping (and coveted at Macy's).


----------



## mlewis78

Just started using my turquoise large sutter today.  Got it Monday but didn't want to take it out in the rain.  I moved things from a VB pleated tote to it and now the sutter is heavy.  Still better than most leather bags.  I have it sitting on top of the desk where I'm working so I can look at it now and then.


----------



## kindlek

Oh Lordy.....I had occasion to visit a Dillard's that I never get near today and what, to my surprise, did I spy?  A lonely raspberry embossed large zip top Sasha-at 30% off the original price and an additional 30% off that.  And, what?  What is that over there?  Noooooo, but a matching raspberry embossed Sasha wallet at the same discount.  They also had three of the small crossbody raspberry Sasha, so you ladies might still check your local Dillard's if you're interested.


----------



## Pushka

julip said:


> Here it is - Crosstown Flap. Very nice color and style!
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.msg583029.html#msg583029


Yes, it is really cute! And lovely apple green! Glad you found the original post!


----------



## izzy

Did anybody order their large sutter bag from 6pm.com? I found the large one for $98 and am really tempted to order it but i have never ever heard of this website.


----------



## julip

izzy said:


> Did anybody order their large sutter bag from 6pm.com? I found the large one for $98 and am really tempted to order it but i have never ever heard of this website.


Go for it!  Several of the ladies here have purchased from them - they are an affiliate of Zappos, and I first found out about them through an official email from Zappos when it was first launched. What color(s) are you thinking of?


----------



## izzy

Sky blue or white i can't decide. 
I just was nervous about a site i've never heard of.


----------



## MsScarlett

izzy said:


> Did anybody order their large sutter bag from 6pm.com? I found the large one for $98 and am really tempted to order it but i have never ever heard of this website.


Yes! That's where I got my sky blue large sutter from. No problems, shipping was pretty fast, too.


----------



## izzy

MsScarlett said:


> Yes! That's where I got my sky blue large sutter from. No problems, shipping was pretty fast, too.


Is the color pretty true to how it looks on the website?


----------



## lonestar

I got my Sky Blue from 6pm.  It arrived yesterday.  No problems with the web site or the shipping.  

The Sky Blue is beautiful and soft.  I like that I can switch my things between bags and everything is in the same place.  Nothing new to get used to.  I'm going to have to get the black before too long.  I love this bag.


----------



## Pushka

lonestar said:


> I like that I can switch my things between bags and everything is in the same place. Nothing new to get used to. I'm going to have to get the black before too long. I love this bag.


Exactly, that is a huge plus for me too. I hate going shopping and then have to dump my bag contents just to find my car keys. But they have their own pocket now, just depends which colour of the rainbow I happen to be wearing that day!


----------



## MsScarlett

izzy said:


> Is the color pretty true to how it looks on the website?


To me, mine looks a little bit darker than the picture on the website, but it is pretty close.


----------



## lonestar

izzy said:


> Is the color pretty true to how it looks on the website?


My Sky Blue looks darker than the ad photo as well, but it is beautiful. I think the turquoise is darker in person too.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

izzy said:


> Did anybody order their large sutter bag from 6pm.com? I found the large one for $98 and am really tempted to order it but i have never ever heard of this website.


I ordered a Cole Haan purse from them yesterday and they were about $40 cheaper than the zappos sale price! I was thrilled! I had never heard about them until I read this thread, the uber enabling thread.


----------



## achristie

Wow, I love this bag! Been lurking on this thread for ages while waiting for the kindle to arrive! Just logged on so that I could say how amazing I find this thread  
I just wish the fossil bags were sold at more affordable prices here in Germany. I am especially coveting the red sutter and the turquoise sasha, neither of which is available here at all at any price as far as I can find     

So I need to go bag shopping just because of this thread!


----------



## julip

achristie said:


> Wow, I love this bag! Been lurking on this thread for ages while waiting for the kindle to arrive! Just logged on so that I could say how amazing I find this thread
> I just wish the fossil bags were sold at more affordable prices here in Germany. I am especially coveting the red sutter and the turquoise sasha, neither of which is available here at all at any price as far as I can find
> 
> So I need to go bag shopping just because of this thread!


Welcome, achristie! Have you checked out the US ebay? I haven't searched in the last couple of days what is available right now, but I think some good deals on these bags can be found for sellers that will ship internationally. Good luck on your bag shopping, and be sure to report back on what you find!


----------



## julip

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I ordered a Cole Haan purse from them yesterday and they were about $40 cheaper than the zappos sale price! I was thrilled! I had never heard about them until I read this thread, the uber enabling thread.


Ooh, love Cole Haan! Which one did you get?


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

julip said:


> Ooh, love Cole Haan! Which one did you get?


I ended up getting two of them. The Phoebe crossbody in Woodbury for casual wear and the Prudence square hobo in black. They both have large outside back pockets for my Kindle. I absolutely love Cole Haan products!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Dang this thread.

I just won a Sutter organizer purse... in that berry color.   They had a buy it now of $67.99 or best offer. I made an offer of $45 and they accepted! (And it is new with tags!)

Dumb fashion question... can a person still use a colorful purse in the winter?  I've seriously only owned either brown or black purses.  Now I've got a red one and a berry one.


----------



## KindleGirl

kindlek said:


> Oh Lordy.....I had occasion to visit a Dillard's that I never get near today and what, to my surprise, did I spy? A lonely raspberry embossed large zip top Sasha-at 30% off the original price and an additional 30% off that. And, what? What is that over there? Noooooo, but a matching raspberry embossed Sasha wallet at the same discount. They also had three of the small crossbody raspberry Sasha, so you ladies might still check your local Dillard's if you're interested.


Wow! You are lucky to get such good deals! I would have loved to get a discount on mine. I have no Dillards anywhere near me so that option was out for me.

I conditioned mine last night with the Applecare Lotion and it turned out beautiful. Mine was a lighter color, almost like it was faded or was drying out. It is now a beautiful raspberry color that I would have expected it to be when I received it. I wasn't sure how it would work since it had somewhat of a shiny finish, but it worked great. I even splashed 2 drops of water on it afterwards by accident and you could see the spots for about 30 seconds and then they were gone!


----------



## lonestar

KimberlyinMN said:


> Dang this thread.
> 
> I just won a Sutter organizer purse... in that berry color.  They had a buy it now of $67.99 or best offer. I made an offer of $45 and they accepted! (And it is new with tags!)
> 
> Dumb fashion question... can a person still use a colorful purse in the winter? I've seriously only owned either brown or black purses. Now I've got a red one and a berry one.
> [/quote
> 
> Make it your own style. It's fun to do something outside of your comfort zone. I bought the turquoise and sky blue and plan to use them all winter long. It's like wearing all black and adding a bright colored scarf or shoes. Fun. I'll bet you have lots of fun with your bright bags.


----------



## Vet

julip said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Wilson's leather care products? I haven't, but I think at one point I saw it mentioned on the Purse Forum as a good one too, even though Apple Garde seems to be the most popular. Wilsons might be an easier brand for most people to find than the Apple products.


Julip, I used the Wilson cleaning wipes on my first black Sutter and some of the dye came off on the wipe. I didn't notice that it had done any visible damage to the bag, but the fact that the wipe had some of the dye on it was enough to make me reconsider using it.


----------



## Vet

MoyJoy said:


> I have a Marc Jacobs satchel and my Kindle actually makes the bag look better!!! The leather is really soft so it can look at little slack when it's not full but my Kindle keeps it nice and shapely.


Oh cute bag!


----------



## julip

Vet said:


> Julip, I used the Wilson cleaning wipes on my first black Sutter and some of the dye came off on the wipe. I didn't notice that it had done any visible damage to the bag, but the fact that the wipe had some of the dye on it was enough to make me reconsider using it.


Yikes - that surely would give me second thoughts of using it as well! Thanks for the review - I think I'll stick with Apple Garde.  I'm glad your bag is ok!


----------



## julip

KimberlyinMN said:


> Dang this thread.
> 
> I just won a Sutter organizer purse... in that berry color.  They had a buy it now of $67.99 or best offer. I made an offer of $45 and they accepted! (And it is new with tags!)
> 
> Dumb fashion question... can a person still use a colorful purse in the winter? I've seriously only owned either brown or black purses. Now I've got a red one and a berry one.


Wow, what a great deal you got - congrats! I definitely think your red and berry purses will be terrific year-round accessories. I have a purse similar to the berry, and an apple green purse that I pretty much use all year. I admittedly live in a mild climate, but I tend to wear neutral colors with my purse being my stand-out accessory, so I think using them in the winter would only provide more fun and cheer.


----------



## julip

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I ended up getting two of them. The Phoebe crossbody in Woodbury for casual wear and the Prudence square hobo in black. They both have large outside back pockets for my Kindle. I absolutely love Cole Haan products!


Nice CH haul! That woodbury color is really beautiful, and both styles are so unique and luscious looking. The Phoebe especially has a nice puddle to it. Your K is going to love them!


----------



## Vet

julip said:


> Yikes - that surely would give me second thoughts of using it as well! Thanks for the review - I think I'll stick with Apple Garde.  I'm glad your bag is ok!


Thanks and you're welcome!


----------



## achristie

thanks julip. Unfortunately even ebay us doesnt seem to have either the sutter in red or turquoise nor the sasha in raspberry or turquoise as far as I could see. Oh well this thread has certainly made me go bag looking online, already spent far too much time doing that! Although I have been able to hold out till now but I think as soon as my Kindle comes, either this bag http://www.amazon.de/Phyn%C3%A8s-Paris-Umh%C3%A4ngetasche-handschuhweiches-Nappaleder/dp/B002CB9ULA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1281902916&sr=1-1 (sorry its in german) but you can see the pictures, or something else in red or turquoise (my two favourite colours) is going to have to be bought!


----------



## Danariel

Alright ladies, I'm not usually much of a handbag connoisseur, but about a year ago I let the boards enable me into 2 Borsa Bella Bags, and you've collectively done it again. Last night I found a BIN on Ebay for the small Sutter Crossbody in Sky Blue. Today, while comparing the colors, I ordered the Amazon Kindle 3 case in the Steel Blue. I think they'll go well together.

Now, I ordered my Kindle 3 on August 24th, and immediately placed my K2 up for sale here. Within an hour, I had someone interested in it, so it got shipped out on the 26th. So I'm currently reading on my Droid. I can't wait until all my Kindle Swag gets here!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

julip said:


> Nice CH haul! That woodbury color is really beautiful, and both styles are so unique and luscious looking. The Phoebe especially has a nice puddle to it. Your K is going to love them!


Thank you, Julip! I am glad you like them. Cole Haan is my favorite brand of purse.


----------



## lonestar

I keep telling myself not to come back to this thread but here I am again.  In reality, after years of buying black bags, I now have a Vera Bradley bowler and turquoise and sky blue Fossil Sutters and love them.

It was time to jump out of the box.  It's been fun.  Onward to keep looking at the black sutters.  Hoping for a sale someday and then I will snatch that one up too.


----------



## corkyb

lonestar said:


> I keep telling myself not to come back to this thread but here I am again. In reality, after years of buying black bags, I now have a Vera Bradley bowler and turquoise and sky blue Fossil Sutters and love them.
> 
> It was time to jump out of the box. It's been fun. Onward to keep looking at the black sutters. Hoping for a sale someday and then I will snatch that one up too.


I'm telling you, you NEED a black one. They are THE most gorgeous of all. At least mine is the nicest leather of the whole family of Sutters that I impulsively purchased.


----------



## julip

Danariel said:


> Alright ladies, I'm not usually much of a handbag connoisseur, but about a year ago I let the boards enable me into 2 Borsa Bella Bags, and you've collectively done it again. Last night I found a BIN on Ebay for the small Sutter Crossbody in Sky Blue. Today, while comparing the colors, I ordered the Amazon Kindle 3 case in the Steel Blue. I think they'll go well together.
> 
> Now, I ordered my Kindle 3 on August 24th, and immediately placed my K2 up for sale here. Within an hour, I had someone interested in it, so it got shipped out on the 26th. So I'm currently reading on my Droid. I can't wait until all my Kindle Swag gets here!


Congrats on your sky blue sutter! That is such a pretty color. Be sure to post pictures when you have the bag and blue cover together. . I hope your K3 gets to you sooner than you expect!


----------



## kari

Do we know yet if K3 in the Amazon lighted cover will fit easily anywhere in the smaller Sutter bag?  I'm a small person and I tend to look (or at least feel) ridiculous when I try to sport a large bag.  According to all of the measurements, it looks like the smaller one would work.  Anyone??


----------



## lesedi

kari,

I have the small Sutter (in Turquoise, thank you) and the K3 in the Amazon lighted cover but alas no pictures. 

The K3/cover fits easily into both the main compartment of the purse as well as into the back zippered area. You can stand the K3 up if it is in the main compartment but not in the back zippered area.

So yes, the smaller Sutter works!

cheers,
Cherie


----------



## kari

lesedi said:


> kari,
> 
> I have the small Sutter (in Turquoise, thank you) and the K3 in the Amazon lighted cover but alas no pictures.
> 
> The K3/cover fits easily into both the main compartment of the purse as well as into the back zippered area. You can stand the K3 up if it is in the main compartment but not in the back zippered area.
> 
> So yes, the smaller Sutter works!
> 
> cheers,
> Cherie


Thanks so much Cherie! That's what I needed to know. So it will fit into the back zippered area but not the front one? Either way, that works for me! I guess I'm boring - I just want the espresso color. LOL


----------



## lesedi

kari,

Sorry if I wasn't clear.

There are two zippered compartments - one on the front that gets you into the main compartment of the purse - and a second zipper on the back that gets you into a smaller compartment. There is no zipper on the top of the purse; the location of the front zipper would have been better if it were on the top, IMHO.  Oh well, I suppose this is why I do not work in the "Purse design" department.

The K3 in its cover fits easily into both zippered compartments.

I plan to put _The Venerable Bede _ into the back zippered compartment so that I can put all of my other stuff into the main compartment.

Like you, I'm short and the bigger Sutter didn't work so well for me so I went with the smaller one.

Good luck!

Cheers,

Cherie


----------



## kari

lesedi said:


> kari,
> 
> Sorry if I wasn't clear.


Oh you were perfectly clear - it's just I didn't realize there wasn't another top zipper to get into the bag!! LOL Very interesting. Okay, well then as long as it fits into the back zippered pocket/area, I'm good. Thanks again!!


----------



## julip

lesedi - thanks for the description! I don't have the small Sutter yet, but thanks to kindlek I'll have a turquoise one to try next week. 

I just tried it in my Hanover Crossbody, in the front pocket with the flap. Perfect fit with room to spare! The K2 fit in this pocket well too, and even better with K3. 









I tried K3 in the large Sutter yesterday before I had my cover and it was swimming in that front pocket, so it feels much better now in there.

For the record, it also fits wonderfully and concealed in the Maggie Embossed Exotic, various Veras (even the small Cha Cha), etc etc.


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> For the record, it also fits wonderfully and concealed in the Maggie Embossed Exotic


Yeah, I noticed that too ! I put it in the compartment closest to my body, which one do you use for your K3?


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too ! I put it in the compartment closest to my body, which one do you use for your K3?


Same for me, which is the side with the zipper pocket, right? I was going to put it in the opposite one, but I decided it would feel more balanced with it closer.


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Same for me, which is the side with the zipper pocket, right? I was going to put it in the opposite one, but I decided it would feel more balanced with it closer.


Yes, me too, same thinking, same conclusions, same action, lol


----------



## lesedi

Julip,

I got the Hanover too (thanks to this board - or not  ) and plan to put my K3 in the same slot as you are using. I think I like the Hanover a bit better than the Sutter as the BIG zippers just might drive me crazy - although I do love the color (turquoise) and texture. We'll see. \

Is your Hanover black? Mine is paprika.

cheers,
Cherie


----------



## kari

Okay, I've now ordered a smaller Sutter and a Hanover....both in brown.  I'll see which I like better and keep one or the other....or both. LOL  

Good job enablers!!


----------



## Neo

achristie said:


> thanks julip. Unfortunately even ebay us doesnt seem to have either the sutter in red or turquoise nor the sasha in raspberry or turquoise as far as I could see. Oh well this thread has certainly made me go bag looking online, already spent far too much time doing that! Although I have been able to hold out till now but I think as soon as my Kindle comes, either this bag http://www.amazon.de/Phyn%C3%A8s-Paris-Umh%C3%A4ngetasche-handschuhweiches-Nappaleder/dp/B002CB9ULA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1281902916&sr=1-1 (sorry its in german) but you can see the pictures, or something else in red or turquoise (my two favourite colours) is going to have to be bought!


Very nice Achristie, and love the color!!!! Please post pictures when you get it !


----------



## lesedi

kari,

We live to serve  

Glad you've taken the plunge!

cheers,
Cherie


----------



## Pushka

I have the green Hanover and it really is very special. And of course, blue sutter, turquoise, um, purple, gosh, I love them all. 

Love the way this thread is keeping pace with the k3 thread!


----------



## linda~lou

kari said:


> Okay, I've now ordered a smaller Sutter and a Hanover....both in brown. I'll see which I like better and keep one or the other....or both. LOL
> 
> Good job enablers!!


I'm going with the 'or both'!!!!


----------



## kari

linda~lou said:


> I'm going with the 'or both'!!!!


Knowing me, you're right about that one!


----------



## linda~lou

whoa, you guys, 20,000 views!!!!!


----------



## corkyb

94 bags, plus all the coaches and other bags.  We are well over 100 bags purchased off this thread.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

corkyb said:


> 94 bags, plus all the coaches and other bags. We are well over 100 bags purchased off this thread.


I just updated my vote to add the red Hanover and the berry Sutter organizer. (I chose purple because berry wasn't an option.)


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> 94 bags, plus all the coaches and other bags. We are well over 100 bags purchased off this thread.


A propos Coach bags... Did you go get yours ?


----------



## lonestar

corkyb said:


> I'm telling you, you NEED a black one. They are THE most gorgeous of all. At least mine is the nicest leather of the whole family of Sutters that I impulsively purchased.


Aaaaahhhhhhh! I'm running for the hills. Maybe they won't have Fossil bags there.


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> A propos Coach bags... Did you go get yours ?


No, not yet, I have four days off next weekend so will probably go Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> No, not yet, I have four days off next weekend so will probably go Friday or Saturday.


Please don't forget to let us know! Can't wait to hear from you how you like it once you see it "for real" !!!


----------



## julip

achristie said:


> thanks julip. Unfortunately even ebay us doesnt seem to have either the sutter in red or turquoise nor the sasha in raspberry or turquoise as far as I could see. Oh well this thread has certainly made me go bag looking online, already spent far too much time doing that! Although I have been able to hold out till now but I think as soon as my Kindle comes, either this bag http://www.amazon.de/Phyn%C3%A8s-Paris-Umh%C3%A4ngetasche-handschuhweiches-Nappaleder/dp/B002CB9ULA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1281902916&sr=1-1 (sorry its in german) but you can see the pictures, or something else in red or turquoise (my two favourite colours) is going to have to be bought!


This is really cute!! I love the color too. It looks perfect for a Kindle. Please post pictures if you get it!


----------



## julip

lesedi said:


> Julip,
> 
> I got the Hanover too (thanks to this board - or not ) and plan to put my K3 in the same slot as you are using. I think I like the Hanover a bit better than the Sutter as the BIG zippers just might drive me crazy - although I do love the color (turquoise) and texture. We'll see. \
> 
> Is your Hanover black? Mine is paprika.
> 
> cheers,
> Cherie


Mine indeed is black - the leather is so buttery smooth on it too. The paprika is such a pretty shade!



Neo said:


> Yes, me too, same thinking, same conclusions, same action, lol


Now why doesn't this surprise me? LOL


----------



## izzy

Did anybody get the sutter satchel? Sorry keep asking questions, but i'm contemplating getting the satchel because i prefer to have a bag closer to my shoulder than near my hip.


----------



## bchaplin

I have a bag quite different from the Fossil ones, but perfect in its own way for the Kindle. It's a very light crossbody bag that I can easily wear all day when traveling, and it holds my Kindle 2 in its Oberon cover, my iPhone, and a few other things with no problems, and it feels very secure. It comes with its own built-in wallet that clips inside; very handy. I like bags that are lightweight and thin, and this is the first bag I've owned that was the perfect size for me. Though I could see buying one of the leather ones if I wanted something more stylish.








I got it from the Walking Company, and am curious if the Zealand brand is available elsewhere.
http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/brands/Product.aspx?ProductID=8313&pagetag=women_more&source=category


----------



## meglet

I just want you people to know that this is ALL YOUR FAULT. I was perfectly happy with my beautiful sky blue Fossil Crosstown purse that I found almost a year ago, although I've been admiring the green and purple Sutters posted in this thread. Then I was shoe-shopping online this morning, and because I'd been looking at the other Sutters with all of you, Zappos put a few more Fossil purses in my "You might also like . . . " section. And one of them was my Crosstown in Apple Green. And it was on sale. And then I found out that 6pm.com had it even cheaper. And before I knew it, my order was placed! DARN YOU PEOPLE.

In payback, here's the relevant info, in case any of you are looking for a slightly smaller, much slimmer purse than the Sutters that will still hold your Kindle.



6pm and Zappos carry this purse in green, yellow, and sky blue. It's about $55 at 6pm, $75 at Zappos. Macy's has even more colors online and instore, including black, purple, occasionally turquoise, and various shades of brown. This is a VERY slim and minimalist purse. The front zip section opens to reveal credit card slots, but doesn't open so far that the pens, chapstick, and bits and pieces I have there fall out. The main zip section is one large compartment, with an internal side zip pocket, and an open pocket that is perfect for sunglasses or a cell phone. The main section is large enough to hold a Kindle 2 in an M-Edge Go! Jacket (I originally bought it because it PERFECTLY matched my New Yorker jacket in the discontinued Amazon delivery design) along with a full-size wallet, keys, sunglasses, and cell phone. Once loaded, the bag still doesn't feel bulky at all. With the K3 in a cover, I'm sure it will be even lighter.

Now, I'm off to find a new wallet to match my new purse, and add another victim-I mean vote-to the poll.


----------



## Belle2Be

meglet said:


> I just want you people to know that this is ALL YOUR FAULT. I was perfectly happy with my beautiful sky blue Fossil Crosstown purse that I found almost a year ago, although I've been admiring the green and purple Sutters posted in this thread. Then I was shoe-shopping online this morning, and because I'd been looking at the other Sutters with all of you, Zappos put a few more Fossil purses in my "You might also like . . . " section. And one of them was my Crosstown in Apple Green. And it was on sale. And then I found out that 6pm.com had it even cheaper. And before I knew it, my order was placed! DARN YOU PEOPLE.
> 
> In payback, here's the relevant info, in case any of you are looking for a slightly smaller, much slimmer purse than the Sutters that will still hold your Kindle.
> 
> 
> 
> 6pm and Zappos carry this purse in green, yellow, and sky blue. It's about $55 at 6pm, $75 at Zappos. Macy's has even more colors online and instore, including black, purple, occasionally turquoise, and various shades of brown. This is a VERY slim and minimalist purse. The front zip section opens to reveal credit card slots, but doesn't open so far that the pens, chapstick, and bits and pieces I have there fall out. The main zip section is one large compartment, with an internal side zip pocket, and an open pocket that is perfect for sunglasses or a cell phone. The main section is large enough to hold a Kindle 2 in an M-Edge Go! Jacket (I originally bought it because it PERFECTLY matched my New Yorker jacket in the discontinued Amazon delivery design) along with a full-size wallet, keys, sunglasses, and cell phone. Once loaded, the bag still doesn't feel bulky at all. With the K3 in a cover, I'm sure it will be even lighter.
> 
> Now, I'm off to find a new wallet to match my new purse, and add another victim-I mean vote-to the poll.


Ebags has it too, and they pricematch! http://www.ebags.com/product/fossil/crosstown-flat-crossbody/139364?productid=1361142


----------



## KimberlyinMN

In case anyone is interested, there's a black Sutter zip-top bag on eBay for $59.99 (Buy it Now) with $8.95 shipping.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fossil-BLACK-Leather-BIG-SUTTER-CROSSBODY-Bag-Purse-148-/250689182145?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5e3d59c1#ht_2683wt_1137


----------



## Karma Kindle

Check your local Loehmans for Sutters also -- I saw both the green and white Sutter Satchel's (smaller than the large crossbody), on clearance at Loehman's this weekend for $55 and change.


----------



## gwen10

Call me enabled! Thanks to this thread, I just purchased my first Fossil bag. This is also my first crossbody bag. I am more of a MBMJ kind of gal, so the fact that I fell in love with this $98 Fossil Hanover in gorgeous gray speaks volumes! I went to look at the cognac, which I did like, but the gray was just too pretty to resist.

Can't wait for my K3 and lighted cover to arrive this week so I can see how they fit in the front pocket. I'll follow up with more pics then. 

I just tried my K2 in the Oberon cover in the front pocket and it fit (although a bit tight), so I am sure the K3 will be perfect!


----------



## Pushka

meglet said:


> I just want you people to know that this is ALL YOUR FAULT.
> 
> In payback, here's the relevant info, in case any of you are looking for a slightly smaller, much slimmer purse than the Sutters that will still hold the k3.


Nice rewriting the History ma'am. Your response to linda-Lou started it all. That bag is very similar in size to the Hanover and I have it in that green too. Yours has more of a wallet feature but the Hanover still has many credit card slots. Amazing how much these small ones hold. Very very pretty.


----------



## Pushka

Nope, this one:




























See the credit card slots? There are also some more in another area too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just indulged in some retail therapy and found another Fossil bag at Ross. This one is a patchwork design. Very pretty. I'd say midway between the crossbody and large Sutter. I'll get some pictures up in a bit and see if I can figure out what style it is. (and it passed the K2 fit test, so I know my K3 will fit) 

It was marked down from $128 to $56.


----------



## lonestar

KimberlyinMN said:


> In case anyone is interested, there's a black Sutter zip-top bag on eBay for $59.99 (Buy it Now) with $8.95 shipping.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fossil-BLACK-Leather-BIG-SUTTER-CROSSBODY-Bag-Purse-148-/250689182145?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5e3d59c1#ht_2683wt_1137


You are soooooo bad.


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> I just indulged in some retail therapy and found another Fossil bag at Ross. This one is a patchwork design. Very pretty. I'd say midway between the crossbody and large Sutter. I'll get some pictures up in a bit and see if I can figure out what style it is. (and it passed the K2 fit test, so I know my K3 will fit)
> 
> It was marked down from $128 to $56.


It sounds really pretty, and what a deal!!  After all you have been through this week, you have more than earned it. I am looking forward to the photos.


----------



## meglet

Pushka said:


> Nice rewriting the History ma'am. Your response to linda-Lou started it all. That bag is very similar in size to the Hanover and I have it in that green too. Yours has more of a wallet feature but the Hanover still has many credit card slots. Amazing how much these small ones hold. Very very pretty.


Oh, that's right. In my defense, I was just bored on the internet, then everyone went crazy for the bag!

Now I'm on purse-watch, I really hope it gets here before Thursday so I can show it off on my day trip.


----------



## Pushka

mishymac said:


> Pushka is this a Kimmi doll cover?? I think I've seen them in my local newsagent....can I ask how much it was?? It looks great and would be good for my naked K3


Mishymac, the k3 fits perfectly - very snug which is exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## luvmy4brats

It's similar to this:








http://www.zappos.com/fossil-blackburn-patchwork-e-w-satchel-bright-patchwork

Closest I can tell, it's a Fossil Blackburn satchel in bright patchwork... But I can't find them anywhere. But mine isn't the east-west design, mine is more square (my squares are 4 across and 4 up, all about the same size) (It's *just* K2 in an Oberon width)

I'm trying to post a picture of mine, but photobucket is NOT cooperating.

Oh, I finally found one on ebay identical to mine (I couldn't find them anywhere!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/FOSSIL-Bright-Patchwork-LEATHER-brown-satchel-purse-NEW-/360292821924?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e3202ba4#ht_6236wt_913


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> It's similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/fossil-blackburn-patchwork-e-w-satchel-bright-patchwork
> 
> Closest I can tell, it's a Fossil Blackburn satchel in bright patchwork... But I can't find them anywhere. But mine isn't the east-west design, mine is more square (my squares are 4 across and 4 up, all about the same size) (It's *just* K2 in an Oberon width)
> 
> I'm trying to post a picture of mine, but photobucket is NOT cooperating.
> 
> Oh, I finally found one on ebay identical to mine (I couldn't find them anywhere!)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FOSSIL-Bright-Patchwork-LEATHER-brown-satchel-purse-NEW-/360292821924?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e3202ba4#ht_6236wt_913


That is SO PRETTY, Luvmy4brats!!! I like yours (well, the one on e-bay) better than the other one because it looks like it is taller and roomier. Anyway, I think a bag like that would brighten anybody's day.


----------



## corkyb

love it!


----------



## mishymac

Pushka said:


> Mishymac, the k3 fits perfectly - very snug which is exactly what I was hoping for.


I know!! Super happy with it...although I do find it a little sticky/tough to slide in with the new back on the K3 and leaving the cardboard in the pocket too....great find tho Pushka...Thanks again!


----------



## Pushka

I also got some felt from a craft store and inserted half into the left side and half outside folded back across the left side so the screen sits against the felt, and half against the pocket it slides into.
I also left the cardboard out from the right side pocket as I reckon it will be fine without it.  Maybe when the linen stretches a bit more I will pop it back in.


----------



## linda~lou

gwen10 said:


> Call me enabled! Thanks to this thread, I just purchased my first Fossil bag. This is also my first crossbody bag. I am more of a MBMJ kind of gal, so the fact that I fell in love with this $98 Fossil Hanover in gorgeous gray speaks volumes! I went to look at the cognac, which I did like, but the gray was just too pretty to resist.
> 
> Can't wait for my K3 and lighted cover to arrive this week so I can see how they fit in the front pocket. I'll follow up with more pics then.
> 
> I just tried my K2 in the Oberon cover in the front pocket and it fit (although a bit tight), so I am sure the K3 will be perfect!


OMG I covet this gray!!!!!! I thought I was done, but this gray is screaming my name!!!!! Can you imagine this in a Sutter zip??


----------



## pattyaz

linda~lou said:


> OMG I covet this gray!!!!!! I thought I was done, but this gray is screaming my name!!!!! Can you imagine this in a Sutter zip??


Me too!! Love, love, love the gray color - it is gorgeous  !


----------



## stanghla

My black Hanover and my gray Hanover were just delivered and they are absolutely beautiful and the perfect size.  My new K3 fits in the front pocket like it was made for it. So excited!!!!  Now just waiting for my Sutter front flap organizer to get here and then I am DONE!! Thanks to all who helped make up my mind for me.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

My berry Sutter Organizer flap was just delivered this morning!  I got it on eBay on FRIDAY.. and it arrived here on MONDAY. $45 new with tags, in a Dillards bag and stuffed with the Fossil tissue.  I'm seriously considering getting one in black and selling my black ziptop Sutter.


----------



## clawdia

I got my brown Fossil Sasha bag today that I bought on ebay last week - it's gorgeous, and I love it!  Perfect size, and the leather is thick and soft.  A little more pebbled than I like, but the price was wonderful (just under $50, and brand new, even still stuffed with Fossil tissue paper).

The same seller had a black Sasha large zip listed in the wee hours of this morning, and I bought it too - for $34.99, I couldn't NOT buy it.  I figured if I didn't like it enough to keep it, I could always give it to my daughter at Christmas - but now, having seen the brown one, I suspect I'll keep it for myself.


----------



## julip

Wow, this is turning into Fossil Delivery Day! I just received my newest addition - Sutter Crossbody in the beloved turquoise, which I bought from another poster. Thank you kindlek! It is really gorgeous, and the size is just made for the K3 - as stated previously by others, the K3 with case drops easily and comfortably into the back pocket. Plenty of room for other stuff, at least for me.

So here is my updated "Fossil Only" lineup since this thread started. We won't go into the <ahem> other branded purses I've managed to acquire. 

The turquoise is super super soft, almost brushed, but not like nubuck. and with a slight pebble. The black is smooshy soft like lamb leather. The yellow is pebbled, soft and squishy as well yet has more of a 'sturdy' hand. All puddle nicely and hang beautifully when filled and worn, conforming to one's body.










Congrats, ladies, on your new arrivals today! The other styles are so wonderful too, I hope I can rein myself in lol.


----------



## clawdia

julip said:


> Wow, this is turning into Fossil Delivery Day! I just received my newest addition - Sutter Crossbody in the beloved turquoise, which I bought from another poster. Thank you kindlek! It is really gorgeous, and the size is just made for the K3 - as stated previously by others, the K3 with case drops easily and comfortably into the back pocket. Plenty of room for other stuff, at least for me.
> 
> So here is my updated "Fossil Only" lineup since this thread started. We won't go into the <ahem> other branded purses I've managed to acquire.
> 
> The turquoise is super super soft, almost brushed, but not like nubuck. and with a slight pebble. The black is smooshy soft like lamb leather. The yellow is pebbled, soft and squishy as well yet has more of a 'sturdy' hand. All puddle nicely and hang beautifully when filled and worn, conforming to one's body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, ladies, on your new arrivals today! The other styles are so wonderful too, I hope I can rein myself in lol.


Wonderful bags, julip! Is the black a Hanover? I'm looking for one that feels like you say that one does, like lamb leather.


----------



## mlewis78

For what it's worth, I just noticed that Zappos has the turquoise large sutter back in stock (full price).  That is where I bought mine.


----------



## MsScarlett

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh, I finally found one on ebay identical to mine (I couldn't find them anywhere!)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FOSSIL-Bright-Patchwork-LEATHER-brown-satchel-purse-NEW-/360292821924?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e3202ba4#ht_6236wt_913


I picked up the _exact_ same bag at Ross the other day. Great minds! I thought it was pretty.


----------



## Vet

Luv, that bag is really cute!

Julip, I love the leather on your black Hanover. It's different from the leather on the black Sutter.


----------



## lonestar

I haven't stopped thinking about the Black Sutter.  Sigh!


----------



## julip

clawdia said:


> Wonderful bags, julip! Is the black a Hanover? I'm looking for one that feels like you say that one does, like lamb leather.


Hi Clawdia - yes, it is a Hanover! Oops, I forgot to add what each style is. It was my first Fossil and I loved the feel of it instantly. I think the espresso was the same way - I had a tough time deciding between the two.

Thanks, Vet!


----------



## Vet

lonestar said:


> I haven't stopped thinking about the Black Sutter. Sigh!


I say go for it! I love mine!


----------



## CaroleC

lonestar said:


> I haven't stopped thinking about the Black Sutter. Sigh!


I haven't stopped thinking about the smaller sky blue Sutter crossbody. Sigh! But I really don't want to spend over $50 on a bag right now. There's another bag that I like (not a Sutter, of course, and unfortunately not sky blue) that is more in my price range and I might get that one instead. If I do I'll post a photo. But really,

I do not need another purse. 
I do not need another purse. 
I do not need another purse. 
I do not need another purse. 
I do not need another purse. (I'm trying to persuade myself)


----------



## Danariel

CaroleC said:


> I haven't stopped thinking about the smaller sky blue Sutter crossbody. Sigh!


Oh? You mean this one?


Mine just came in today, and it's LOVELY! I want to get some leather protector on it before I use it, and was unable to locate any on my outing to Burlington Coat factory yesterday.

However, I did find this lovely thing at T J Maxx:


It's a Franco Sarto Big Top II Crossbody. It's not real leather  but I think that'll be fine for rainy days and such. It's polyurethane, and it comes with the change purse and umbrella pictured with it. It was $24.99.

There are TWO full length magnetic closure pockets that will hold a Kindle (2 OR 3) just fine, leaving the main zipper pocket for the change purse, umbrella, my glasses, sunglasses, and wallet. There's even another magnetic snap pocket on the front where I can carry my smaller handgun if I'm wearing something that I can't keep it on my belt, and a zip pocket on top of that. There's a zip pocket and two patch pockets inside, and another zip pocket on the back, too, so I should NEVER have to dig through tons of crap to find anything, everything has it's own place.



You ladies are such enablers, but I love it!


----------



## clawdia

I need a large Hanover hobo to go with my Sasha bag . . . now I can't find anything except the yellow on sale and the red at Zappos for $128 - and the beautiful grey at Macy's and the Fossil site for $168.

I cannot, I will not, really not, pay $168 for that bag . . .

But I really want a Hanover because I think it's the softest leather I've heard of, or touched.


----------



## mlewis78

Gwen10's bag:










What is the name of this Fossil bag?


----------



## julip

That's the Hanover crossbody, just like the black one in my pic. It is gorgeous in gray! 

Danariel, your new bags are beautiful!

Clawdia, good luck on your search for the Hanover Hobo - it's a good looking style too. What color are you looking for? Do you have an outlet anywhere nearby?


----------



## mlewis78

julip said:


> That's the Hanover crossbody, just like the black one in my pic. It is gorgeous in gray!
> 
> Danariel, your new bags are beautiful!
> 
> Clawdia, good luck on your search for the Hanover Hobo - it's a good looking style too. What color are you looking for? Do you have an outlet anywhere nearby?


I'm wondering if the Hanover Crossbody will hold a covered K3 in one of its pockets or if it would have to go into the main section. Pardon me if you've already said that it does or doesn't. I've been following the entire thread, but I don't remember.


----------



## CaroleC

Danariel said:


> Oh? You mean this one?
> 
> 
> Mine just came in today, and it's LOVELY!


It is GORGEOUS!!! Yes, that's the one. You know you are really tempting me. LOL


----------



## julip

mlewis78 said:


> I'm wondering if the Hanover Crossbody will hold a covered K3 in one of its pockets or if it would have to go into the main section. Pardon me if you've already said that it does or doesn't. I've been following the entire thread, but I don't remember.


Absolutely no worries - 52 pages later and this thread is still a speeding train lol. Here's a post and picture I posted. It fits perfectly in the front flap pocket like it was made for it. K2 in Oberon fits too. So, the main compartment and everywhere else is free, tons of room!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.msg619063.html#msg619063


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just wanted to make the 1300th post in this insanely popular thread!

Carry on...


----------



## julip

luvmy4brats said:


> I just wanted to make the 1300th post in this insanely popular thread!
> 
> Carry on...


lol congrats! It couldn't happen to a more worthy bag accessories enthusiast.


----------



## mlewis78

Julip, you enabler!  I didn't know that I needed another leather bag.  Will have to wait a week.  Rent and health insurance have my wallet this week.


----------



## clawdia

julip said:


> That's the Hanover crossbody, just like the black one in my pic. It is gorgeous in gray!
> 
> Danariel, your new bags are beautiful!
> 
> Clawdia, good luck on your search for the Hanover Hobo - it's a good looking style too. What color are you looking for? Do you have an outlet anywhere nearby?


Thanks - I think I need the luck! I'd love the grey, black would work. I'm in SW Virginia - no outlets, no big stores, not even a decent mall unless I want to drive more than an hour each way. I do 90% of my shopping online. Macy's had a sale on the grey Hanover Hobo over the weekend down to $125 from $168, but I couldn't convince myself to spend that much, and then I noticed yesterday 
that the sale price was gone. Immediately had an attack of non-buyer's remorse.

Sooner or later, I guess one will turn up at a price that doesn't make me cringe . . .


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I wish the Hanover had the organizer the same size as the Sutter organizer. I like the big pocket under the flap of the Hanover AND the cute cell pocket on the back of the Hanover organizer. BUT... inside the organizer there's just one row of card slots. The Sutter organizer has tons of things like a zippered area, cell slots, wide slot for bills, etc.

The Sutter organizer does have a pocket under the flap, but it isn't as big. I like them both though.  I just need to figure out which one I want to use first (or maybe the Sutter zip-top).

I might go with the berry purse first though. I've got a fun class that I'm taking this Saturday by "The Pink Stamper" at Crafts Direct. She's a big pink person. http://www.mypinkstamper.com/ Although I could probably put all of my tools in the big zip-top Sutter. Hmmmm... and a bottle of pop.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Ladies...If you have a Dillards store near you it might be worth your while to go look. I went today with my mom and found a B. Makowsky bag that retailed for 218.00 on sale for 109.00...and a Coach bag that retailed for 298.00 on sale for 149.99. Then when the guy scanned them the B. Mak bag was only 65.00 and the Coach was only 89.99  I couldn't believe it so of course I bought both   He said he was getting ready to mark more bags down. So might be worth a trip to your local Dillards.


----------



## Vet

Kindled Spirit said:


> Ladies...If you have a Dillards store near you it might be worth your while to go look. I went today with my mom and found a B. Makowsky bag that retailed for 218.00 on sale for 109.00...and a Coach bag that retailed for 298.00 on sale for 149.99. Then when the guy scanned them the B. Mak bag was only 65.00 and the Coach was only 89.99  I couldn't believe it so of course I bought both  He said he was getting ready to mark more bags down. So might be worth a trip to your local Dillards.


Oh! Pictures please!


----------



## mlewis78

Maybe it's a good thing that we don't have a Dillards here, but I wish now that we did.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Vet said:


> Oh! Pictures please!


They are prettier in person than in the pics. The Coach is a peach color and the B. Mak is called Rose...its a pinkish purple color. Can't beat the price tho.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Wow!!! Great bag!


----------



## corkyb

hudsonam said:


> Thanks.  I guess I could mail it. I will do that.
> 
> Without further ado, here are a couple pics. The first one is with flash and the second is no flash. I had a hard time finding a good place to take pictures with enough natural light.


What bag is this red one? Somehow I missed this and I absolutely love it!
Paula


----------



## KindleGirl

I think this one was the Liberty Satchel...but maybe hudsonam will come along and verify that for us. It is very cute!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Is that a teensy little pocket under the snap flap?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Poking my head into this thread to remind folks to let us know how your Kindles fit in these bags...this IS a Kindle forum after all. 



mlewis78 said:


> Gwen10's bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the name of this Fossil bag?


Like this bag....*leaves quickly before she gets enabled.*

Betsy


----------



## clawdia

My DXG in its Noreve cover fits just fine in my large Sasha bag!

I've been wondering if it would fit in any of the smaller bags (I have my doubts).


----------



## Vet

Kindled Spirit said:


> They are prettier in person than in the pics. The Coach is a peach color and the B. Mak is called Rose...its a pinkish purple color. Can't beat the price tho.


I love both bags! I know your Kindle will fit perfectly!


----------



## gwen10

Just wanted to let everybody know that Macys has the Fossil Hanover Crossbody on sale for $103, plus an additional 15% off coupon (you can print off their website).  This brings the price to $87 plus tax. My store had gray, black, and cognac all in stock.


----------



## mlewis78

gwen10 said:


> Just wanted to let everybody know that Macys has the Fossil Hanover Crossbody on sale for $103, plus an additional 15% off coupon (you can print off their website). This brings the price to $87 plus tax. My store had gray, black, and cognac all in stock.


Do you need to use a Macy's card to buy it at this price?


----------



## mlewis78

Just saw the listing in the Macy's website for the fossil hanover crossbody for $103.  Not sure how to get coupon on the website for further discount, however.


----------



## mlewis78

The Fossil large sutter is also on sale for $103 on the Macy's website -- for the Labor Day weekend sale.


----------



## kindlek

I shouldn't know this, but since I've been in Dillard's so many times lately (as a result of this thread thankyouverymuch), I believe I recall that they have a sign showing the regular price of the Hanover has been lowered to $98.  (But I'm not going back to look, because I'd probably carry something else home with me! LOL)


----------



## lonestar

I checked out the large Sutter at Macy's.  It is on sale but the shipping is $17.  Haven't ordered yet.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

All right... who was bidding against me on the black Sutter flap organizer?    (Thank goodness I still won though, and it was still lower than my high bid.)


----------



## KimberlyinMN

So... Is anyone looking for a black Sutter zip top? (The large purse) If so, send me a PM. I've decided that I am going to sell this because I think it might be too big for me AND I just got a couple of other Fossils. I'm thinking $78 _including _shipping in the U.S. _Spoken for_

Edited to add: I'm heading to bed now. I don't want anyone who might PM me, think that I am ignoring them.


----------



## corkyb

KimberlyinMN said:


> So... Is anyone looking for a black Sutter zip top? (The large purse) If so, send me a PM. I've decided that I am going to sell this because I think it might be too big for me AND I just got a couple of other Fossils. I'm thinking $78 _including _shipping in the U.S.
> 
> Edited to add: I'm heading to bed now. I don't want anyone who might PM me, think that I am ignoring them.


That's a good buy. I think CLawdia was regretting not getting one. Why don't you pm her?


----------



## gwen10

No. Here is the URL to print the coupon to take to the store. You need to enter your zip code.
http://macys.shoplocal.com/macys/default.aspx?action=entryflash&LinkType=Homepage&cm_re=67.0.31-_-HOMEPAGE_INCLUDE_1-_-CATEGORY%20--%205125%20--%20rint%20the%20savings%20pass

Not sure about online, but it should be on their site somewhere...



mlewis78 said:


> Do you need to use a Macy's card to buy it at this price?


----------



## MsScarlett

I just wanted to check in and say that after carrying my sky blue large sutter for a bit, I am loving it!  It is perfect for all of my gadgets, and it all balances out so as not to be overly heavy.  Cross body as well as over the shoulder are both comfy.  I am strongly considering getting a black one, maybe in the smaller size.


----------



## clawdia

corkyb said:


> That's a good buy. I think CLawdia was regretting not getting one. Why don't you pm her?


I was regretting it, Paula - but I've now bought both a brown and a black Sasha large zip bag . . . and if I get another bag it'll be a Hanover because I love the feel of the leather.


----------



## mlewis78

gwen10 said:


> No. Here is the URL to print the coupon to take to the store. You need to enter your zip code.
> http://macys.shoplocal.com/macys/default.aspx?action=entryflash&LinkType=Homepage&cm_re=67.0.31-_-HOMEPAGE_INCLUDE_1-_-CATEGORY%20--%205125%20--%20rint%20the%20savings%20pass
> 
> Not sure about online, but it should be on their site somewhere...


Thank you!


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> They are prettier in person than in the pics. The Coach is a peach color and the B. Mak is called Rose...its a pinkish purple color. Can't beat the price tho.


WOW Kindled Spirit - nice haul! Those bags are so pretty, I love the happy colors. What a great deal! I love those kinds of extra discount surprises at the register. Hmmm, right when I thought I had every color under the rainbow in purses, I now realize I do not have a peach!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Thank you julip  My mom was so funny...she kept saying let's get out of here before he realizes he made a mistake, and then when we were driving away she was saying, no ones following us are they...you made out like a bandit  But the salesman said that Dillards was the only store that got the Peach color in. It's really a very pretty color in person. I hope if you go to Dillards you find a good deal


----------



## KindleGirl

Kindled Spirit said:


> Thank you julip  My mom was so funny...she kept saying let's get out of here before he realizes he made a mistake, and then when we were driving away she was saying, no ones following us are they...you made out like a bandit  But the salesman said that Dillards was the only store that got the Peach color in. It's really a very pretty color in person. I hope if you go to Dillards you find a good deal


Sounds like you got a great deal!!! Love when that happens! But maybe the salesman was mistaken? I'm pretty sure I saw that exact peach Coach bag at our Macy's yesterday. I think it was marked down but I didn't look at the price.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

KindleGirl said:


> Sounds like you got a great deal!!! Love when that happens! But maybe the salesman was mistaken? I'm pretty sure I saw that exact peach Coach bag at our Macy's yesterday. I think it was marked down but I didn't look at the price.


He may have been mistaken...not sure what a salesman will say. I did see it online somewhere on sale for 218.00. I think it is a discontinued color. But it doesn't really matter to me. I love it and I got a great deal!


----------



## KindleGirl

Kindled Spirit said:


> He may have been mistaken...not sure what a salesman will say. I did see it online somewhere on sale for 218.00. I think it is a discontinued color. But it doesn't really matter to me. I love it and I got a great deal!


You definitely got a good deal and I wasn't trying to diminish your joy in any way.  I just wanted to let people know that it was in Macy's as well, just in case they don't have a Dillards around, as in my case.


----------



## gwen10

All colors of the Hanover crossbody, except black, are $98 at my Dillards (black is still $138 ). W/the Macys coupon their price is $87. I liked the leather better on the bag at Macys so I returned the Dillards bag. $11 will buy me one or two books! 



kindlek said:


> I shouldn't know this, but since I've been in Dillard's so many times lately (as a result of this thread thankyouverymuch), I believe I recall that they have a sign showing the regular price of the Hanover has been lowered to $98. (But I'm not going back to look, because I'd probably carry something else home with me! LOL)


----------



## kari

Haha Okay I now have all 3 bags here and I have to decide which one(s) to keep.  The Hanover is out.  It just seems too big for me.  Love the Crosstown Camera but I think it's too small to hold everything I'll want to carry if I include the Kindle (which was kind of the point....lol).  That leaves me with the smaller Sutter which is the first one I ordered....maybe I should have stopped there! LOL  They're all nice bags, but I prefer the leather on the Crosstown and the Sutter.  Anyway, kind of sounds like my mind is made up, but I'm going to try out all bags with my stuff sometime today and make sure before I return any.  They're all brown so color isn't a distraction for my decision.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

KindleGirl said:


> You definitely got a good deal and I wasn't trying to diminish your joy in any way.  I just wanted to let people know that it was in Macy's as well, just in case they don't have a Dillards around, as in my case.


Oh no worries, you didn't.  The Macy's here in my hometown and also the town I live in doesn't even carry Coach.  How lame is that, lol.


----------



## lonestar

Macy's has a sale and while I was first disappointed by the shipping, I found that shipping is free for $100 plus purchase.  You just have to enter the code- Laborday.

I got the black sutter bag from KimberlyinMN.  So happy about that.  Now all I need is the red to complete my wish list.  Maybe Macy's on that one.  Just thinking about it right now.

Just thinking about it.  Just thinking.


----------



## julip

clawdia said:


> I need a large Hanover hobo to go with my Sasha bag . . . now I can't find anything except the yellow on sale and the red at Zappos for $128 - and the beautiful grey at Macy's and the Fossil site for $168.
> 
> I cannot, I will not, really not, pay $168 for that bag . . .
> 
> But I really want a Hanover because I think it's the softest leather I've heard of, or touched.


Clawdia, did you see that your grey Hanover hobo is on sale for $125.99 at Macy's this right now? Not sure if you can apply the coupon that gwen posted to it since it says 'select items', but I should hope so! 

*Beautiful Fossil Hanover Hobo in Grey*


----------



## Pushka

lonestar said:


> I got the black sutter bag from KimberlyinMN. So happy about that. Now all I need is the red to complete my wish list.


I bought red off ebay (USA) as a store second and received it yesterday, and I can say, it is gorgeous. (Also in pefect condition) Not that really bright red, it must have a um (I am terrible at tints) almost brown, maybe yellow tint? I think they call it Paprika, that kind of explains it better than RED


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Hey.... I saw a Fossil Hanover Crossbody "in the wild" this afternoon.  When I was driving through our little town (population 2000), a gal was jay walking across the street to her car. I zeroed in on her purse and recognized it as the cognac purse. I even was able to determine it was the Hanover because the zipper was not on the flap (like the Sutter Organizer).  This must be a sickness. 

Lonestar... your purse is on its way to you!! I dropped it off at the post office this morning on my way out of town. It should be at your home on Friday!! (Or Saturday at the latest.)


----------



## Karma Kindle

The Paprika in the Fossil line is a really bright coral color -- doesn't look like paprika at all (more like nuclear reactive paprika)-- but their Red is more of a brick red color -- not at all vibrant or RED. I wish Fossil was better with the color names... lol.


----------



## Pushka

Karma Kindle said:


> The Paprika in the Fossil line is a really bright coral color -- doesn't look like paprika at all (more like nuclear reactive paprika)-- but their Red is more of a brick red color -- not at all vibrant or RED. I wish Fossil was better with the color names... lol.


I was going to say Brick too, as that is my favourite lipstick colour! So, there is a red, which we will call Brick red, and Paprika, which is maybe, a very hot pink if you think of it as coral colour?


----------



## kindlek

julip said:


> Clawdia, did you see that your grey Hanover hobo is on sale for $125.99 at Macy's this right now? Not sure if you can apply the coupon that gwen posted to it since it says 'select items', but I should hope so!
> 
> *Beautiful Fossil Hanover Hobo in Grey*


Oh great, and there's a hobo. Did. not. need. to. know. this. LOL


----------



## julip

kindlek said:


> Oh great, and there's a hobo. Did. not. need. to. know. this. LOL


----------



## corkyb

ok how do I use a coupon online at Macy's and where do I get it.  That hobo hanover was my very first choice but I wasn't paying $168 for it.  It's gorgeous in gray.  But then I do have to go pick up a gray Coach bag tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## MsScarlett

kindlek said:


> Oh great, and there's a hobo. Did. not. need. to. know. this. LOL


Me neither. But oh, it is so cute! Is there a support group for this thread? Wait, nevermind, I can picture it--"My name is so and so and I am addicted to pur...omg, that bag is cute! Where did you get it? Does it come in turquoise?"


----------



## julip

LOL MsScarlett, that's exactly how I picture a support group for purses! 

Corky B, here's the post of gwen's with the coupon, but it looks like it is only in-store since there is no promo code for the % off:



gwen10 said:


> No. Here is the URL to print the coupon to take to the store. You need to enter your zip code.
> http://macys.shoplocal.com/macys/default.aspx?action=entryflash&LinkType=Homepage&cm_re=67.0.31-_-HOMEPAGE_INCLUDE_1-_-CATEGORY%20--%205125%20--%20rint%20the%20savings%20pass
> 
> Not sure about online, but it should be on their site somewhere...


However, if you go to their Facebook page, they have an offer (left, towards the bottom) that says you will receive $15 off your next $100 purchase if you sign up for emails. Not sure how long it takes for them to send the $15 coupon, though, as I haven't tried it.

Macy's Facebook Page

I wonder if a phone CS agent would offer an online coupon equivalent ....


----------



## lonestar

KimberlyinMN said:


> Hey.... I saw a Fossil Hanover Crossbody "in the wild" this afternoon. When I was driving through our little town (population 2000), a gal was jay walking across the street to her car. I zeroed in on her purse and recognized it as the cognac purse. I even was able to determine it was the Hanover because the zipper was not on the flap (like the Sutter Organizer). This must be a sickness.
> 
> Lonestar... your purse is on its way to you!! I dropped it off at the post office this morning on my way out of town. It should be at your home on Friday!! (Or Saturday at the latest.)


    Wah hoo!


----------



## corkyb

Cool Thanks.


----------



## julip

KimberlyinMN said:


> Hey.... I saw a Fossil Hanover Crossbody "in the wild" this afternoon. When I was driving through our little town (population 2000), a gal was jay walking across the street to her car. I zeroed in on her purse and recognized it as the cognac purse. I even was able to determine it was the Hanover because the zipper was not on the flap (like the Sutter Organizer). This must be a sickness.


That is awesome! LOL I love it. Good work!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

KimberlyinMN said:


> Lonestar... your purse is on its way to you!! I dropped it off at the post office this morning on my way out of town. It should be at your home on Friday!! (Or Saturday at the latest.)


Okay, after I realized tonight that it is THURSDAY and not WEDNESDAY, I don't think the purse will arrive tomorrow.  So... I'm crossing my fingers for a Saturday delivery. Monday is a holiday and no mail is delivered, so it could be Tuesday.


----------



## lonestar

KimberlyinMN said:


> Okay, after I realized tonight that it is THURSDAY and not WEDNESDAY, I don't think the purse will arrive tomorrow.  So... I'm crossing my fingers for a Saturday delivery. Monday is a holiday and no mail is delivered, so it could be Tuesday.


No worries. I am so happy just knowing it is on the way. And I guessed you were living on Wednesday time and not Thursday.


----------



## clawdia

Phooey!  It looks like you can either take $15 off at Macy's for signing up for emails, or you can take the free shipping they're offering right now.  Either way, that $125 bag on sale - the grey Hanover I'm wanting - comes out costing about $150.

It seems you can use only one promo code per order.


----------



## julip

Well, double phooey! Hate when that happens. Are you interested in black? There's one on eBay:

Fossil Hanover Hobo in black


----------



## clawdia

julip said:


> Well, double phooey! Hate when that happens. Are you interested in black? There's one on eBay:
> 
> Fossil Hanover Hobo in black


I saw that . . . and black would always work . . . but husband sees ebay purchases, and he's already seen two Sasha bags get bought.
If I buy something from a store, he'll never see the bill - but ebay's different.

I'm not sure how much I care right this minute - and I got very good deals on the Sasha bags - but he'd think I was being terribly extravagant to pay more than $100 on ebay for this (and he's right, but I want one . . . ).


----------



## julip

Well, good luck on your search! There has to be another deal out there somewhere. The discounts at Macy's are great but the tax and shipping is a killer. I agree that the grey is gorgeous. Even though we don't necessarily *need* them, this thread has made the 'hunt' fun and satisfying.   You did get really great deals on those beautiful Sashas!


----------



## pattiea

mlewis78 said:


> The Fossil large sutter is also on sale for $103 on the Macy's website -- for the Labor Day weekend sale.


Just ordered one in red, using the "LaborDay" coupon code to get free shipping. It is supposed to ship Sep. 8, so will be looking for it early the next week. Woohoo!


----------



## izzy

I got my large in black and I am love with it! It's such an awesome bag. My husband surprised me with it and a matching wallet when I got to Louisiana this weekend.

I'm so proud of him he walked through Dillard's and look at all the tags until he found the right one. 

Anyways I'm in love with this bag. It's more perfect than I thought it would be. Im glad I started stalking this thread and told my husband I wanted this bag.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

izzy said:


> I got my large in black and I am love with it! It's such an awesome bag. My husband surprised me with it and a matching wallet when I got to Louisiana this weekend.
> 
> I'm so proud of him he walked through Dillard's and look at all the tags until he found the right one.
> 
> Anyways I'm in love with this bag. It's more perfect than I thought it would be. Im glad I started stalking this thread and told my husband I wanted this bag.


Wow!! What a great guy!!


----------



## PaulGuy

I can't believe this thread is still kicking. It just wont go away. It's not even on topic for crying out loud. Geez.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

PaulGuy said:


> I can't believe this thread is still kicking. It just wont go away. It's not even on topic for crying out loud. Geez.


What?!!! It's totally on-topic. It's about purses that the Kindle will fit in. LOL


----------



## PaulGuy

KimberlyinMN said:


> What?!!! It's totally on-topic. It's about purses that the Kindle will fit in. LOL


Ah...I see. So my motorcycle tank bag would be considered a Kindle accessory since it frequently holds my Kindle.
  

I saw this post when it first appeared and I'm still amazed at what it has grown into. Guess that's why I didn't invent QVC!


----------



## corkyb

Yeah, care to do a count on the number of bags purchased because of this thread?  I bet if someone went through each post to count, we would be over 150.  Maybe that should be your punishment for suggesting we aren't on topic when we are totally on topic?  What do you think, ladies?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

PaulGuy said:


> Ah...I see. So my motorcycle tank bag would be considered a Kindle accessory since it frequently holds my Kindle.
> 
> 
> I saw this post when it first appeared and I'm still amazed at what it has grown into. Guess that's why I didn't invent QVC!


Hmmmm... I haven't thought to test the windshield bag for my motorcycle. I bet it would probably fit and might be safer than the saddle bag. AND... my cover matches my motorcycle!!


----------



## PaulGuy

Guess I just jealous you ladies always get to pick from such a great assortment of accessories. I mean face it, no one makes a man-bag that good looking. It's just not fair.


----------



## linda~lou

I'm amazed this thread is still going too!  Haven't posted in a while, actually trying to stay away as I am so longing for the gray, I think it's the Hanover. 

But I like my Sutter style so much better....but that gray...oh how I love that gray. I dream of a Sutter in gray, how beautiful would that be? 

Oh, darn, now see what you made me do, going back to Macy's site and see if the gray is still on sale.....be back later.....


----------



## luvmy4brats

PaulGuy said:


> I can't believe this thread is still kicking. It just wont go away. It's not even on topic for crying out loud. Geez.


AND, it's the bag from the Kindle add... so it's TOTALLY on topic!

PaulGuy, I bet we could find you a fantastic man-bag...


----------



## corkyb

If I was a man, I would buy the SF Bags Muzetto bag for sure.  I want it anyway and i"m not a guy.  ANd I may still get it.  It's a little steep for my pockets after five Sutters and a Coach I am picking up tomorrow.  I may hold the record on this thread.


----------



## lonestar

PaulGuy said:


> Guess I just jealous you ladies always get to pick from such a great assortment of accessories. I mean face it, no one makes a man-bag that good looking. It's just not fair.


Nice to see a man join in. More color and increases the entertainment. Way to go PaulGuy


----------



## PaulGuy

corkyb said:


> If I was a man, I would buy the SF Bags Muzetto bag for sure. I want it anyway and i"m not a guy. ANd I may still get it. It's a little steep for my pockets after five Sutters and a Coach I am picking up tomorrow. I may hold the record on this thread.


Excellent choice (i like it with the green trim) but way too expensive.


----------



## lonestar

That is a great looking bag.  PaulGuy, I think you should take the plunge.  So far, I have purchased 3 Sutters and am very serious about another- the red one.  Come on, join the fun.


----------



## PaulGuy

lonestar said:


> That is a great looking bag. PaulGuy, I think you should take the plunge. So far, I have purchased 3 Sutters and am very serious about another- the red one. Come on, join the fun.


Honestly I've been looking at that Muzetto for 6 months at least. If the darn thing were $100 I would have bought it months ago but $250? Come on.


----------



## PaulGuy

I ended up with the Kenneth Cole Reaction Courier but it didn't satisfy my Muzetto lust. 
Story of my life.


----------



## corkyb

I have that muzetto lust myself Paul Guy.  And I would either buy the green or the flame.  I just don't know if it would be big enough for me.  If I was retired, I wojuld love to jaunt around town with that bag.


----------



## linda~lou

> Guess I just jealous you ladies always get to pick from such a great assortment of accessories. I mean face it, no one makes a man-bag that good looking. It's just not fair. Wink


PaulGuy, here is the bag that started this thread....you can't get much manlier than that!!!!! We know you want one!!!!


----------



## corkyb

That's funny!  How did you do that?


----------



## corkyb

108 bags according to  the vote summary.  Add to that all who didn't vote, or change their vote with their additional purchases, and the Coach bags, etc.  I bet we have hit 150 bags.  Too bad KB couldn't get a piece of that chunk of change.


----------



## meglet

mmmmmmm, there's nothing like the smell of a new leather purse.  

My green Fossil Crosstown crossbody purse arrived today, and it's so pretty! It's a little more muted than I expected, which is good. The lining is a nice bright green that will probably match the green K3 cover perfectly if I ordered it. . . . 

I know y'all want pics, but my living room and computer desk is currently scattered across 3 rooms as I'm re-arranging things this weekend. Pics will be up once I have everything hooked back up!


----------



## kindlek

Fossil Hathaway Tote in turquoise - Macy's - originally $128, today's price 76.80, with coupon $61.44 + tax.  

Don'taskmehowIknow. 




(There was also an apple green at the same price)


----------



## mlewis78

I was planning to go to Macy's Friday evening, but I got a last minute call for a temp assignment.  Now I'm event more determined to buy another leather bag at Macy's tomorrow.  I hope that the store still has the large sutter in espresso and the hathaway crossbody bags.  I'll decide between them when I see them.  My brother sent me a birthday check ($100).  That's my justification for another bag and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## PaulGuy

linda~lou said:


> PaulGuy, here is the bag that started this thread....you can't get much manlier than that!!!!! We know you want one!!!!


Not manly enough I'm afraid..... does it come in camo?


----------



## linda~lou

PaulGuy said:


> Not manly enough I'm afraid..... does it come in camo?


ah, I'm afraid not, a lovely turquoise, perhaps to match your eyes


----------



## Silver

Just got my Sasha embossed crossbody bag in raspberry.  The Sutter turquoise crossbody is not even close to turquoise, in my very humble opinion, and the purple is way more dark plum - as beautiful as they may be.  But, ooh, this raspberry.  Grab a spoon and dig in everyone!  Um, my fifth Fossil bag since this thread started, BTW.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I totally agree Silver. I have the Sasha embossed lg. top zip in Raspberry and it is a true yummy berry color. And since this thread I've acquired a Fossil Sutter lg. top zip in Turquoise, 2 Sasha embossed in the Raspberry and Turquoise, along with a Coach and a B. Makowsky. Now all I desire is a Brahmin, which I have informed my DH that is what I want for Christmas.


----------



## kindlek

Kindled Spirit said:


> I totally agree Silver. I have the Sasha embossed lg. top zip in Raspberry and it is a true yummy berry color. And since this thread I've acquired a Fossil Sutter lg. top zip in Turquoise, 2 Sasha embossed in the Raspberry and Turquoise, along with a Coach and a B. Makowsky. Now all I desire is a Brahmin, which I have informed my DH that is what I want for Christmas.


Oooooh, noticed several Brahmin's marked down yesterday evening at my local Dillard's. The one I'd had my eye on for a few weeks was already gone though :-(


----------



## khimosaubi

They should have customer color bags with custom designs.!


----------



## Candee15

Kindled Spirit said:


> linda lou congrats! That is a beautiful bag. I ended up going to my local Belk because I wanted to see the bags in person. They didn't have any in that style but I found the flower embossed leather Sasha in Raspberry on sale so I got it. This is my first Fossil bag and it is a beauty. Very nice soft leather. Enjoy your new bag.


Oh, my!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love that raspberry bag.


----------



## Candee15

Whew! I started out asking for enablers to convince me to order the K3. Okay. Done as of this morning <g>. I'm going to give my K1 to my DH <g>.

Then I sort of got caught up in THIS thread. I fell in love with the turquoise Fossil bag and rushed to Macy's this morning. Somehow I guess I got really, really lucky (not my norm when I'm shopping). There was ONE large Fossil Sutter bag ... in TURQUOISE. I couldn't believe it. I grabbed it and carried it around for a long, long time. I wasn't sure I "needed" a turquoise bag, but it's GORGEOUS. I couldn't leave it in the store, so I absolutely HAD to buy it. I'm sooooooo excited.


----------



## Vet

I let my mom borrow my Kindle to see if she really wants one. Now, my Large Sutter in black is so lonesome, it just falls over.


----------



## linda~lou

Candee15 said:


> Whew! I started out asking for enablers to convince me to order the K3. Okay. Done as of this morning <g>. I'm going to give my K1 to my DH <g>.
> 
> Then I sort of got caught up in THIS thread. I fell in love with the turquoise Fossil bag and rushed to Macy's this morning. Somehow I guess I got really, really lucky (not my norm when I'm shopping). There was ONE large Fossil Sutter bag ... in TURQUOISE. I couldn't believe it. I grabbed it and carried it around for a long, long time. I wasn't sure I "needed" a turquoise bag, but it's GORGEOUS. I couldn't leave it in the store, so I absolutely HAD to buy it. I'm sooooooo excited.


Yay Candee, like I said, this thread is like Hotel California, you can check out but you can never leave.

Enjoy your bag. I took my large red Sutter to dinner tonite and fell in love with it all over again....especially since I got my red Amazon cover yesterday. Perfect match!!!!!


----------



## Candee15

Cammie said:


> I would agree that the leather on the Sutters is not as thick as some of my other bags. But that is one of the big draws for me. The Sutter bag is surprising light and supple. There are a few bags in my collection that I love but rarely use because they are too heavy. The leather on my B. Makowsky bags is super thick and supple. The leather on my Coach bags is thick and sturdy but not nearly as supple. I do think you'll need to condition the Sutters. I use the same conditioner that I use on my Oberon covers....Cadillac. I used it on a small turquoise Sutter I bought yesterday ($46 OTD at Macys...I may be selling it if I decide that I don't really need the same color in both sizes). It had a few minor scuff marks. The bag just drank in the conditioner and the scuff marks are now gone.
> 
> I think I would try the Cadillac conditioner on the rain spots.
> 
> Update....I just tried the conditioner on a tiny ink spot that I somehow got on the pocket of my green large Sutter. The ink is gone. I just gently rubbed some conditioner on the spot and the area surrounding the spot in a circular motion for a minute or two.


I am definitely going to show lack of knowledge here, but where do you get leather conditioner for handbags other than ordering it online? What kinds of stores carry it?


----------



## corkyb

Good shoestores, the privately owned ones.


----------



## Karma Kindle

Okay.. I've gone overboard with bags in the last month...I've already returned the B Makowsky that I bought (and replaced it with a gorgeous and supple,multi-pocketed Rough Roses bag from Nordstrom Rack that was marked down to $47 from $189 which was from $425), I have the Turquoise Sutter, and I picked up an italian made bag at TJ Maxx.. so  I was going to return the Hanover crossbody in Paprika that I bought at Marshall's, but the price was so good $29.99. that I think I'll list it for sale here in the Buy & Sell forum so I can pass along the good deal to someone here (the bag lists at $13.


----------



## Neo

Paula, inquiring minds want to know: did you go pick up your Coach?


----------



## Candee15

linda~lou said:


> Yay Candee, like I said, this thread is like Hotel California, you can check out but you can never leave.
> 
> Enjoy your bag. I took my large red Sutter to dinner tonite and fell in love with it all over again....especially since I got my red Amazon cover yesterday. Perfect match!!!!!


Now I'm humming the song in my head <g>. It's true, though. Oooh. Red? I want a red one because I want a red cover when I get my K3, too.

Did you get a graphite or white K3? I'm soooooooooooooo curious about colors now. Is "everyone" going with the graphite? I ordered white but I'm having second thoughts <g>.

More importantly, is the general consensus to get the Wi-Fi only, or 3G and Wi-Fi?


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Paula, inquiring minds want to know: did you go pick up your Coach?


No, was going to go today and it got dark and windy and I was lazy. Don't know if they will still have it tomorrow or if I will go get it. I'm better off without spendign the money probably. Cuz I'd probably hit the Fossil outlet, the Dooney and Bourke outlet, the Bobbi Brown store, Chicos, Sony, and a few other stores, as well as, the Coach outlet. Could be a very expensive day for me. I don't get to those outlets too often, and they are very high end. There are designer stores I've never even heard of at Woodbury.


----------



## corkyb

Karma Kindle said:


> Okay.. I've gone overboard with bags in the last month...I've already returned the B Makowsky that I bought (and replaced it with a gorgeous and supple,multi-pocketed Rough Roses bag from Nordstrom Rack that was marked down to $47 from $189 which was from $425), I have the Turquoise Sutter, and I picked up an italian made bag at TJ Maxx.. so I was going to return the Hanover crossbody in Paprika that I bought at Marshall's, but the price was so good $29.99. that I think I'll list it for sale here in the Buy & Sell forum so I can pass along the good deal to someone here (the bag lists at $13.


Ok who got that? It must have been listed for all of about five minutes!


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> Ok who got that? It must have been listed for all of about five minutes!


  I think I sent the PM before she even had it posted... I saw her mention it here...

Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## corkyb

I should have known it was you.  I am constantly looking at that thread and I missed it totally.  Congratulations.  I am glad you got yourself a pick me up actually, with everything that you have been going through with your family.


----------



## Vet

Cobbie said:


> Uh-oh....next Mom will want to "borrow" your black Sutter. That's what we moms do.


LOL! Hmmm. I guess I 'll have to leave it at home when I visit her.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Speaking of purses... I wonder if this purse would work good. It kind of looks like the smaller Sutter bag only it's made of nylon (but looks good). I bet it would be much lighter. (And it's ten dollars cheaper ebags.com.) http://www.ebags.com/product/baggallini/sydney-bagg-silver-hardware/143936?productid=10001520

Baggallini Sydney Bagg W/Silver Hardware


----------



## corkyb

OK, what's my Coach bag called?  I'm going to go get dressed to take a drive down there once I call and make sure they still have it on hold.  I can't quite remember the name though and don't have time to go through 57 pages.  It's Maggie Embossed something or other in bone.  Maybe that's enough, but I will check back here shortly.  And, oh, there is a Cole Haan store that I always go to also.  I have a bad foot and not feeling so great physically lately though so I may not walk to all those different stores today.  It's a great cool day to go though. It might even be in the 60s here.


----------



## kindlek

LOL  It's the Madison Embossed Croc Maggie...style #14602 in bone......again, don't ask me how I know  LOL LOL


----------



## corkyb

Well, you just had to know, didn't you and, of course, it's still there.  I am feeling less and less like driving though.  I am such a slug.  Guess I'll load up one of my new Sutter bags, probably the red, and get going though.


----------



## kindlek

Boy, do I understand that.  I seem to be in major slugfest mode myself.


----------



## corkyb

I can't seem to shake it and I have company coming for two weekends this month and my home needs a MAJOR cleaning.  Perhaps that's what's causing my slugfast.  Ok, few more things and I am off here.


----------



## julip

Oh good, kindlek was here to answer. Good job, kindlek!  And I forgot to mention earlier congrats on your beautiful new Fossil tote - I bet all that turquoise leather is really luscious! What an amazing deal you got on it.

corkyb - I'm sorry to hear you aren't feeling well! To be honest, I'm feeling quite sluggish myself today. I hope you are feeling better once you get going and that you have an easy drive. And of course I hope that once you see Maggie embossed in person, you will be truly happy you made the drive. It really is a gorgeous and well organized purse! It may feel a little 'stiff' if it's just been taken out of it's shipping bag (the one I got was like this), but it will soften a bit once it gets handled. I noticed the one that had been on the table felt better, but now mine is like that.

kindlek and kindledspirit - be sure to report back when you adopt your beautiful Brahmins and how well it works as your kindle bag. My new obsession is Anuschka bags due to a seemingly innocent post I saw on another thread - I can't remember who the poster was or which thread it was, but you know who you are lol. I started admiring the handpainting on them, but then the hook was when I watched a couple of You Tubes and Zappos video reviews on them and saw how soft and wonderful the leather is. I don't even have my first bag, but I will Tuesday. I also got a 20% off coupon to use at the Anuschka site when I signed up for their newsletter, so once I get my bag on Tuesday from Zappos and confirm I love it, I may return the Zappos one and order from Anuschka with the coupon, along with a _couple_ other things.


----------



## kindlek

Hey julip---which Anuschka did you get?  I was led to those by a previous post as well and oogled them all. I liked the one with the hibiscus flowers.  (guess I'd better watch the videos LOL)


----------



## julip

kindlek said:


> Hey julip---which Anuschka did you get? I was led to those by a previous post as well and oogled them all. I liked the one with the hibiscus flowers. (guess I'd better watch the videos LOL)


This one - #437 fold over slouch in collage. It looks more taupe on ebags and more british tan on zappos, so I'll be interested to see how the one I get looks. I got it from Zappos because of no tax for me, but they price matched with ebags. Only $4 difference, but every little bit helps.  I'm also thinking of the #440 ruched hobo, leopard in paradise, and #1070-PKS, 3 fold wallet in premium peacock safari.  There was one particular video of the hobo that did me in - the video itself for the bag wasn't great, but it showed how squishy the leather was. I was on the fence about it until then. lol


----------



## julip

Candee15 said:


> I am definitely going to show lack of knowledge here, but where do you get leather conditioner for handbags other than ordering it online? What kinds of stores carry it?


Hi Candee - welcome to this crazy thread and congrats on your K3 on the way! Also way to go on your turquoise large sutter. I have never found a turquoise in my local area, and it was not for lack of trying lol. I finally bought the smaller version from kindlek and couldn't be happier with it.

In addition to checking the good shoe stores that corkyb suggested and also shoe repair stores, if you have a Burlington Coat Factory you may want to check to see if they have Apple Garde leather conditioner. This is where I found it, along with the rain and stain repellent. It's been about a year since I picked it up, so I don't know if they still carry it. It was on a wooden shelf on the center aisle over by the leather jackets.

This is a good site that shows the different products. The one to get is the "Leather Care leather conditioner" as opposed to the "leather cleaner", which is more harsh.

Leatherstuff Apple leather care


----------



## kindlek

julip said:


> This one - #437 fold over slouch in collage. It looks more taupe on ebags and more british tan on zappos, so I'll be interested to see how the one I get looks. I got it from Zappos because of no tax for me, but they price matched with ebags. Only $4 difference, but every little bit helps.  I'm also thinking of the #440 ruched hobo, leopard in paradise, and #1070-PKS, 3 fold wallet in premium peacock safari.  There was one particular video of the hobo that did me in - the video itself for the bag wasn't great, but it showed how squishy the leather was. I was on the fence about it until then. lol


Oooooh, pretty one. That leopard is pretty too. Oh, who am I fooling, they're all pretty! LOL


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> This one - #437 fold over slouch in collage. It looks more taupe on ebags and more british tan on zappos, so I'll be interested to see how the one I get looks. I got it from Zappos because of no tax for me, but they price matched with ebags. Only $4 difference, but every little bit helps.  I'm also thinking of the #440 ruched hobo, leopard in paradise, and #1070-PKS, 3 fold wallet in premium peacock safari.  There was one particular video of the hobo that did me in - the video itself for the bag wasn't great, but it showed how squishy the leather was. I was on the fence about it until then. lol


Grrrrrrrrrr @ julip..Why oh why did you have to show me this beautiful bag...off to look..grumble grumble


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr @ julip..Why oh why did you have to show me this beautiful bag...off to look..grumble grumble


 

kindlek - on the leopard one I really love the backside of it, with the animal print more prominent, so *if* I get it, I would likely wear it on that side. The hibiscus is so pretty! On the Anuschka Leather (US site) you can search via design, style, etc. Their newsletter coupon expires 9/12, which you can get by signing up with [email protected] . Here is their Facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/anuschkaleather

Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## Neo

Yeah right, you are sooooo not sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!

And those are gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## julip

Who, me?









Is that Neo in your avatar? What a cutie!


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Who, me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Neo in your avatar? What a cutie!


Yeah, YOU!!!! 

Yes, that's my boy, Neo, thank you 

I also wanted to ask: who is that in your avatar


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Also just found them at shopnbc.com...and some are on clearance and some on value pay..Just what I needed


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit - REALLY didn't need to hear that.  

Neo - that's my girly girl English Staffy, Miss Daphne! Also known as a Nanny Dog. She has a 1 yr old Bichon Frise boyfriend on our walk route named Charlie. They go bonkers when they see each other if we are walking at the same time. He is in love with her and licks her ear every time he greets her.  It is so cute! She's 10 years old, so I guess she is somewhat of a cougar. lol

I hope we see some amazing Fossil deal reports later on today! I used my little crossbody for the first time yesterday for my quick errands and groceries, and it was so easy to get in and out of. Seemed weightless too, and my K3 loves it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> I should have known it was you. I am constantly looking at that thread and I missed it totally. Congratulations. I am glad you got yourself a pick me up actually, with everything that you have been going through with your family.


LOL! Don't let my husband hear that.. he thinks I've indulged in enough retail therapy these last couple of weeks. (This is now my 5th Fossil because of this thread)


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Kindled Spirit - REALLY didn't need to hear that.


Just returning the favor


----------



## bchaplin

All these pictures are really making me want one of those Fossils! I made at least three trips to Macy's to look at them, and checked online. I couldn't find any at a price I was willing to pay though. I wanted a flat, medium-sized cross-body bag, something without too much ornamentation or weight, but that still looks like a 'purse' rather than backpack or messenger bag.

Today Filene's Basement had a chocolate leather "Sak", "Iris style". Despite the unflattering name, I ended up buying it for $40. It lists at $80 and currently sells for $64 at Zappos. It accommodates my iPhone in the case, a thin wallet, a Moleskine in an Oberon cover, and still has space for a Kindle in a cover (or at least I'm pretty sure it will. I'm still waiting for the new Kindle to arrive). I believe it would also fit a few more items.

















http://www.zappos.com/product/7597025/color/18


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't made it to Macy's yet this weekend.  Will go today or not at all.  I work a full day tomorrow.  Haven't been feeling well because of allergies and start of a cold.


----------



## julip

splashes99 said:


> For purse storage, try this:
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=17038435
> 
> I have 2, and they're secure without hurting the purses. Plus, they save soooo much space, and with a bed bath and beyond 20% off coupon, it's only like $16


Thank you again to splashes99 for recommending this purse organizer! I picked one up today with a coupon and it looks terrific. I didn't even realize till now that there is a video demo on the page.

Kindled Spirit - lol and now I see they have shows going on for Anuschka on the 16th. I have never watched that channel, but I'm going to have to find it and take a look!

mlewis - I hope you are feeling better soon! Allergies have been really bad this year.

bchaplin - wow, great deal on the Sak bag! That looks like a great style, and I love that deep chocolate color. I used to use the knit bags they are known for a lot, and have looked at their leather ones on my many recent trips to Macy's.


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Thank you again to splashes99 for recommending this purse organizer! I picked one up today with a coupon and it looks terrific. I didn't even realize till now that there is a video demo on the page.


This thing is great isn't it? I have to say that I love it as it has solved quite a few issues for me, the least not being storing my purses while keeping them in shape!

Daphne is gorgeous! She looks like such a sweetheart!

Oh, and it's all your fault - I so thought I was safe from all purses as I truly love my Coach, but those Anuschka's are really something special! I'm trying to debate which one would work as a travel/laptop bag for when I travel for work without being too huge now (I'm quite petite - ok short, and anything too big looks ridiculous on me)... Loving all the hibiscus and tribal irises patterns <sigh>... What have you done to me LOL


----------



## Candee15

Sigh! Okay...to recap...I bought the large Sutter in Turquoise yesterday. Today I bought the small Sutter in black.

But then...When I was at Macy's I saw an interesting Fossil Patchwork bag, but I didn't care for the style. When I got home, I found THIS one on ebay and ordered it because I love, love, love all the colors. Now I don't have to decide on any one color <g>.










Have I lost my mind


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got the patchwork bag last week in the satchel design. I just love it! I got it at Ross for about $55


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Kindled Spirit - lol and now I see they have shows going on for Anuschka on the 16th. I have never watched that channel, but I'm going to have to find it and take a look!


Ohhhhhh didn't see that! And they start at midnight which means it will be their Today's Special


----------



## Candee15

Hi, luvmy4brats,

Ooooh, I love YOUR Patchwork, too!!!!!!!!!!!  Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Don't you just love all the colors?  I just won the auction tonight, so I"ll be waiting for MY Patchwork.  I'll have to live vicariously through the photos.

You did GREAT on the price.  I paid $65 for mine (plus shipping).  Actually, that's pretty close, I guess.

MY Ross stores don't have any Fossils.  You're soooooo lucky.


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> This thing is great isn't it? I have to say that I love it as it has solved quite a few issues for me, the least not being storing my purses while keeping them in shape!
> 
> Daphne is gorgeous! She looks like such a sweetheart!
> 
> Oh, and it's all your fault - I so thought I was safe from all purses as I truly love my Coach, but those Anuschka's are really something special! I'm trying to debate which one would work as a travel/laptop bag for when I travel for work without being too huge now (I'm quite petite - ok short, and anything too big looks ridiculous on me)... Loving all the hibiscus and tribal irises patterns <sigh>... What have you done to me LOL


Neo - Same here on the post-Coach - it doesn't seem to be dampening my purse obsession. But I've always been crazy about purses, so it doesn't surprise me much. I found ebags has the biggest selection but zappos has more angles to look at, as well as provide the video demo so you can see them on someone. Now that Kindled Spirit has thrown ShopNBC into the mix (I was worried the midnight hour meant a special! ), they have a few styles that I didn't see on any of the other sites. The official Anuschka site has some different styles, but they only have one stock photo each. What's nice is being able to search by style, theme, or design so if you find a design you like, you can see everything available in it. They do look gorgeous. Can't wait to get mine on Tuesday! I really love the story of how they started and the employees they hire.

Candee - gorgeous patchwork deal from ebay! Good going, you have a great collection started. If you've lost your mind, we all have right along with you 

Luv, I saw your beautiful patchwork at Macy's the other day, and I couldn't believe how incredibly soft it was! So nice!


----------



## Candee15

Yup, julip ... I've gone a little crazy, but this is FUN. I haven't bought any handbags in quite a while, and I'm really excited. Maybe tomorrow I can go buy some leather conditioner. I want to keep them NICE.

This may sound silly but I keep taking my Turquoise Sutter out of my closet just to look at the yummy color <g>. I'm really happy.


----------



## Candee15

Luv ... By the way, YOUR Patchwork satchel is NOT the Patchwork bag I saw at Macy's.  I absolutely LOVE the style of yours!!!  Very nice!!!!


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> I got the patchwork bag last week in the satchel design. I just love it! I got it at Ross for about $55


That is so pretty!! It's a nice size, too. I can see why you love it.


----------



## mlewis78

I went to Macy's and bought the Fossil large Sutter in camel.  They just had one in espresso and it was a bit scuffed up.  There were so many people in there (as always, it seems).  The lighting in there didn't flatter the espresso and black ones -- made them look lighter than they would have looked here at home and took away from the richness I'd seen in the espresso when I was there a few weeks ago.  It came to about $95 with the tax (15% off coupon on the 25% off $103 price).

Macy's had a number of Hathaway totes and shoppers in turquoise an raspberry on sale.  I held a raspberry flat crossbody but decided against buying it because my K3 didn't fit in an outside zippered pocket.  It did fit in the open back pocket when I turned the K3 on its side, but the cover spine would have been exposed (not good for bad weather).

They had a whole rack of turquoise small sutters (crossbody); also some in black, camel and espresso, all on sale for this holiday weekend.

I hope that I'm done now.  OK, I'm done for now.


----------



## Neo

I think I'm in love...


----------



## mlewis78

I wanted to add my vote on the camel here, but the poll wasn't clicking on for me, even when I switched over from Google Chrome to Firefox.


----------



## Candee15

mlewis78 said:


> I went to Macy's and bought the Fossil large Sutter in camel. They just had one in espresso and it was a bit scuffed up. There were so many people in there (as always, it seems). The lighting in there didn't flatter the espresso and black ones -- made them look lighter than they would have looked here at home and took away from the richness I'd seen in the espresso when I was there a few weeks ago. It came to about $95 with the tax (15% off coupon on the 25% off $103 price).
> 
> Macy's had a number of Hathaway totes and shoppers in turquoise an raspberry on sale. I held a raspberry flat crossbody but decided against buying it because my K3 didn't fit in an outside zippered pocket. It did fit in the open back pocket when I turned the K3 on its side, but the cover spine would have been exposed (not good for bad weather).
> 
> They had a whole rack of turquoise small sutters (crossbody); also some in black, camel and espresso, all on sale for this holiday weekend.
> 
> I hope that I'm done now. OK, I'm done for now.


I love the camel! That was the bag I had to stop myself from buying today. Beautiful choice!


----------



## corkyb

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! Don't let my husband hear that.. he thinks I've indulged in enough retail therapy these last couple of weeks. (This is now my 5th Fossil because of this thread)


Well, if he yells too loud, I will take it off your hands, LOL.


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> I think I'm in love...


OH wow, me too.
Paula


----------



## corkyb

Well ladies, I have returned from the busiest place in the universe.  No kidding.  3.5 hours to get there.  should have been 1.5 tops.  Gridlock that made NYC look tame.  And I had no choice but to stay right in it.  Then, these outdoor high end stores, that I love to shop at, were so crowded, I could hardly walk outside.  Plus I planned on stopping at a Wendy's, but internet not working on phone, so no gps.  Good thing the place had an Applebees, as I have special food needs.  Another hour wasted.  Went to the Coach store, had to wait 30 minutes to get in.  Then they wanted me to wait in line so they could swipe my charge for a bag they had already charged my card for.  I said no, thanks, forget it, and they took me right up front.  The bag is gorgeous, but not that comfortable on my shoulders.  What to do?  Girl went to look for a bigger one.  Nope, was returned with no strap.  What to do, what to do, I am holding up the line.  So I take it.  Leave Coach not being able to shop there for anything else due to feeling trapped inside.  So I went to Dooney and Bourke and SCORE!  They are having the hugest sale.  Only one wall was not marked down.  Every other wall and table and shelf had 30 or 40% off, plus the whole store was another 20% off.  Bought a tiny red hipster crossbody, and beautiful taupey color clutch/wristlet and I bought a beautiful dark dark brown drawstring satchel with chocolately brown straps.  Oh also bought a sleeve that will hopefully fit ipad, if not, then it will definitely fit k2 in oberon.  Ok I broke the bank today.  Seriously.  I guess it's good I ran out of time as I was definitely out of money.  I looked up the Fossil store and it was in a part off to the side that I would have had to drive to or collapse walking to.  And it was late and dark and still lots of stop and go traffic to get out, so I didn't go over there.  I used my turquoise sutter today and I love it.  I own five Sutters, so it's a good thing!  So just call me the purse lady.  I'll be the one standing on the corner begging for handouts holding open my beautiful embossed Maggie.
I am exhausted.  Can't believe how out of shape I am and how bad my back and foot have gotten.  But I SCORED big time.
Paula


----------



## mlewis78

Corkyb, was that the Woodbury Commons outlet shopping center?  I've never been up there.  I don't now what it is about this weekend that everyone is shopping.  On Friday while I was walking past 5th Ave. on the way to a temp job, there was a line outside of Abercrombie & Fitch.  I've never even gone in there at all.

I thought I might go to the Fossil store on 34th St. after Macy's, but I was tired, and I wasn't even sure if they were still open.  It's not an outlet, so there were probably no discounts.


----------



## corkyb

Yes, Woodbury Commons.  I will never ever again go on a weekend.  Usually when I go, it is during the week on my way home from a business trip, so around 5 pm or so and it is always empty.  What a nightmare!  I thought I was going to jump out of my car at one point, right through the windshield.  There were fights in the parking lots.  And it was like being at a rock concert walking around.  Never again, I say.


----------



## julip

Neo - I saw that one too - it is really adorable and beautiful! The rolled handles look really comfortable in the videos.

Candee - taking out your turquoise to look at doesn't sound silly at all, though this is coming from someone who often visits her purses just to play with them. LOL

Paula - WOW, what a day you had! That sounds like a nightmare. Outlet malls are bad enough to add the holiday sales to it. I can't believe you had to wait 30 minutes to get in the door at Coach, and then they were going to make you stand in line again to pick up a bag you already paid for! I am so happy you love how it looks, though, and I hope you find the bag will work for you ok once you load it up and try it out.

What a score you made at Dooney! If the outlet wasn't already closed, I would have grabbed my keys and run down to mine the minute I read your haul. I always find something in Dooney I want, and it is so much more pleasant in there than in Coach, which is always packed on the weekends. I am always baffled at the difference in crowds between the two. It sounds like you found some beauties. Would love to see a pic of them if you get the chance!   So glad that after all you went through to get there that you found some great things to make it worthwhile!


----------



## Neo

Julip, woman, what have you done to me!!!!!! The purse is in my cart, and I have just been chatting with Ruben from zappos who made me VIP and now all my purchases get free overnight shipping!!!! So I could actually have it by Wednesday!!!  

Seriously, am I loosing it? But it would be such a cute evening purse (the Coach shall remain the favorite day purse, but a bit big to go out at night, right?)... And would be lovely with jeans and a black top... Aaaargh!!!!!!! LOL

Paula: wow!!!!!!!!! Congratulations  !!!!!!!!!!! Your haul makes me feel better about caving in on the Anuschka  , way to go!!!!! I have to second Julip's request: please post pictures of all your purchases!!!! I too hope that you will find the Coach much more comfortable to carry when full (I actually find it amazingly so, no matter how heavy: it just balances very well on the shoulder). Let us know!


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Julip, woman, what have you done to me!!!!!! The purse is in my cart, and I have just been chatting with Ruben from zappos who made me VIP and now all my purchases get free overnight shipping!!!! So I could actually have it by Wednesday!!!
> 
> Seriously, am I loosing it? But it would be such a cute evening purse (the Coach shall remain the favorite day purse, but a bit big to go out at night, right?)... And would be lovely with jeans and a black top... Aaaargh!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> Paula: wow!!!!!!!!! Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!! Your haul makes me feel better about caving in on the Anuschka , way to go!!!!! I have to second Julip's request: please post pictures of all your purchases!!!! I too hope that you will find the Coach much more comfortable to carry when full (I actually find it amazingly so, no matter how heavy: it just balances very well on the shoulder). Let us know!


Yay! I just love that VIP Zappos. I usually ended up getting a free upgrade to overnight on regular Zappos, but once in a blue moon it would go regular service. So the VIP is a nice guarantee for it! I just wish I hadn't made my purse decision on a holiday weekend lol. I think that would make a perfect evening and jeans purse! It is so beautiful. I can't wait to see a real world pic of it. I love unique purses and often wear solid colors, so these are going to be a fun addition.


----------



## Neo

OK, I just ordered the Anuschka purse - I think I resisted for a whole 1 hour or 2, I'm so pathetic... <hangs head in shame>

But it's just sooooo cute.... 

And now I'm emotionally exhausted and can finally go to bed 



julip said:


> Yay! I just love that VIP Zappos. I usually ended up getting a free upgrade to overnight on regular Zappos, but once in a blue moon it would go regular service. So the VIP is a nice guarantee for it! I just wish I hadn't made my purse decision on a holiday weekend lol. I think that would make a perfect evening and jeans purse! It is so beautiful. I can't wait to see a real world pic of it. I love unique purses and often wear solid colors, so these are going to be a fun addition.


Same here - both for the holiday week-end and solid colors clothes (but again, why am I not surprised !)!!!

Can't wait to see it in real too, and at least it gives me something to look forward to for the middle of the week . I will definitely post pics when I get it, but please post some too when you get yours (after all, it is the one that started it all !)!!!!!


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> OK, I just ordered the Anuschka purse - I think I resisted for a whole 1 hour or 2, I'm so pathetic... <hangs head in shame>
> 
> But it's just sooooo cute....
> 
> And now I'm emotionally exhausted and can finally go to bed
> 
> Same here - both for the holiday week-end and solid colors clothes (but again, why am I not surprised !)!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see it in real too, and at least it gives me something to look forward to for the middle of the week . I will definitely post pics when I get it, but please post some too when you get yours (after all, it is the one that started it all !)!!!!!


It's always nice to get a decision like that out of the way before you get to sleep lol. So glad you like these too - just returning the favor after you pointed me towards the Maggie Embossed!


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> just returning the favor after you pointed me towards the Maggie Embossed!


I just KNEW you would end up bringing THAT little detail up 

LOL


----------



## kindlek

STOPPPPPPPPPPTHEMADNESS.  Please save me, STOPPPPPPPPTHEMADNESS  LOL LOL


----------



## joanie

corkyb said:


> Yes, Woodbury Commons. I will never ever again go on a weekend. Usually when I go, it is during the week on my way home from a business trip, so around 5 pm or so and it is always empty. What a nightmare! I thought I was going to jump out of my car at one point, right through the windshield. There were fights in the parking lots. And it was like being at a rock concert walking around. Never again, I say.


I went to Woodbury Friday morning. Got there around 9:30 a.m. and already the place was filling up. You didn't miss much at the Fossil store. They didn't have any really good Kindle bags (in my opinion).


----------



## julip

kindlek said:


> STOPPPPPPPPPPTHEMADNESS. Please save me, STOPPPPPPPPTHEMADNESS LOL LOL










Hey now - you are deep in this too - you had to dangle that turquoise crossbody like a carrot in the sell thread and I bit! But I'm so glad you did - i can't stop going over to admire it. lol


----------



## kindlek

Yeah, well, I, ummm, but, I, ummmmm, OH nevermind


----------



## mlewis78

I was thinking about the (smaller) sutter crossbody bags as I was falling asleep, since I'd seen so many of them hanging up in Macy's yesterday.  Just curious, has anyone bought the same color in both the crossbody and large sutters?  If I did that (in turquoise) would I be crazy?

I'm not going back to there today, but I was thinking for the next time they have a sale including those.


----------



## Candee15

Candee - taking out your turquoise to look at doesn't sound silly at all, though this is coming from someone who often visits her purses just to play with them. LOL


Thank you for saying that, julip.  Thats is soooooooooooo me.  I always "visit" items I've bought that make me happy.


----------



## Candee15

mlewis78 said:


> I was thinking about the (smaller) sutter crossbody bags as I was falling asleep, since I'd seen so many of them hanging up in Macy's yesterday. Just curious, has anyone bought the same color in both the crossbody and large sutters? If I did that (in turquoise) would I be crazy?
> 
> I'm not going back to there today, but I was thinking for the next time they have a sale including those.


OMG! I actually thought about that when I was in Macy's yesterday. The turquoise is just sooooooooo yummy. If you "need" any enabling, the two shades of turquoise ARE slightly different <g>.


----------



## Candee15

I don't know if this helps anyone else, but ...

When I bought the Turquoise Sutter, I was wondering "if" the color goes with everything. When I bought the Patchwork yesterday, I decided I love all the colors and how the bag goes with everything because it has soooooo many colors in it. That being said, I truly think a lot of these Fossil colors really do complement each other and coordinate with many outfits. So I'm over worrying about color. I'm just buying what I like <g>.


----------



## mlewis78

I wear a lot of black, so color doesn't matter much.


----------



## KindleGirl

Has anyone ordered from the www.us-coachstore.com site? It looks like it is the outlet Coach store, but I cannot get any other views of the purses that they show. They are good prices - $69.98 and there are a couple that I like, but I'd like more info. on them first. Anyone used this site before?


----------



## kindlek

mlewis78 said:


> I was thinking about the (smaller) sutter crossbody bags as I was falling asleep, since I'd seen so many of them hanging up in Macy's yesterday. Just curious, has anyone bought the same color in both the crossbody and large sutters? If I did that (in turquoise) would I be crazy?
> 
> I'm not going back to there today, but I was thinking for the next time they have a sale including those.


No crazier than it makes me for having ended up with the turquoise Sutter, the turquoise Embossed Sasha, and the turquoise Hathaway tote. Not to mention the fact that I had the turquoise crossbody but sold it because I decided the size just wasn't for me.

So no, it doesn't make you crazy. Crazy is when you fall asleep thinking about it because you don't have it! Crazy? Laugh in the face of crazy.....you are among enablers friends here.


----------



## Candee15

Having all those turquoise bags sounds perfectly normal to me <g>. The turquoise leather is just soooooo lucious. I love my large turquoise Sutter but keep "thinking" about the other bags I saw at Macy's in turquoise, too. Sigh!


----------



## luvmy4brats

mlewis78 said:


> I was thinking about the (smaller) sutter crossbody bags as I was falling asleep, since I'd seen so many of them hanging up in Macy's yesterday. Just curious, has anyone bought the same color in both the crossbody and large sutters? If I did that (in turquoise) would I be crazy?
> 
> I'm not going back to there today, but I was thinking for the next time they have a sale including those.


I have the turquoise in both sizes... Not sure if that helps.. There are rumors that I may be a little imbalanced...


----------



## Candee15

luvmy4brats said:


> I have the turquoise in both sizes... Not sure if that helps.. There are rumors that I may be a little imbalanced...


I'm very close to buying another turquoise. Does that help balance you out?


----------



## corkyb

I'm sitting here staring at turquoise thinking I really don't need a crossbody size Fossil.  I really don't.  It will be way too small for me.  But you should see the teeny tiny D&B bags I bought yesterday.  there is a need for every size purse in my opinion.


----------



## Candee15

corkyb said:


> I'm sitting here staring at turquoise thinking I really don't need a crossbody size Fossil. I really don't. It will be way too small for me. But you should see the teeny tiny D&B bags I bought yesterday. there is a need for every size purse in my opinion.


I agree with that! I generally carry a fairly large size bag to work every day, but now I'm thinking of downsizing somewhat. Not all the time, mind you, but I don't always need to carry a large bag. I'm loving the small Sutter I bought yesterday. The large one is going to be perfect, too...particularly when I want to carry my netbook with me.

Seriously. Is there a BAD bag size? I think not. I know I have mastered justifying my purchases <g>.


----------



## julip

KimberlyinMN said:


> Speaking of purses... I wonder if this purse would work good. It kind of looks like the smaller Sutter bag only it's made of nylon (but looks good). I bet it would be much lighter. (And it's ten dollars cheaper ebags.com.) http://www.ebags.com/product/baggallini/sydney-bagg-silver-hardware/143936?productid=10001520
> 
> Baggallini Sydney Bagg W/Silver Hardware


Hi KimberlyinMN - did you end up getting this bag? It looks really nice and would be super light. This would also be a great bag to have for places where you don't necessarily want to bring a leather bag. I'll be interested to hear how it works with a covered K3. I love this leaf green, as well as the mushroom, navy, and pewter. And the tomato. And steel blue. And the espresso and olive. And black 

Looks like the pewter and navy are shipped from ebags so those would be the only ones that would be charged tax if you are in an ebags taxable state. The rest of the colors are fulfillled by amazon.


----------



## mlewis78

One thing for sure about the baggallini sutter-type bag is that Kindle will fit into that front zip pocket (I think).


----------



## julip

I agree, it looks like it would fit great! Not that I *need* another purse, but just thinking out loud (dangerous).   The Baggallini is slightly shorter and narrower but has slightly more depth. Vertically it should work for sure, I wonder how it would be to put it in horizontally. I like to carry mine that way -  kind of balances out the hang weight.

And now I see they also have a few choices with gold hardware, as well as super cute animal print ones, though those are about $25 more.


----------



## kindlek

That Baggallini is really cute in the zebra print.


----------



## KindleGirl

KindleGirl said:


> Has anyone ordered from the www.us-coachstore.com site? It looks like it is the outlet Coach store, but I cannot get any other views of the purses that they show. They are good prices - $69.98 and there are a couple that I like, but I'd like more info. on them first. Anyone used this site before?


Anyone??


----------



## kindlek

KindleGirl said:


> Anyone??


Have not used them, but personally, after looking at their site a little bit I'm not sure that I would myself. There is no info in their FAQ section....all the items show a shipping weight of 150 lbs....they're also selling Louis Vitton bags on the same site....their reviews section has none. Just not getting a warm, fuzzy feeling about it.


----------



## KindleGirl

Good to know about the FAQ & review sections. I didn't go into those sections yet, but I did notice the weight issue. I don't normally buy purses online so I just wondered if anyone had heard of them before.


----------



## julip

KindleGirl said:


> Good to know about the FAQ & review sections. I didn't go into those sections yet, but I did notice the weight issue. I don't normally buy purses online so I just wondered if anyone had heard of them before.


Hi KindleGirl - I think it is a fake place too. There are a few translation issues on the site ("Buy 3 handbags, Compliment one free delicate Gift!") and the contact email is a gmail account. Sorry!

kindlek - I know, I'm loving those animal print Baggs! Must.stop.looking.


----------



## Neo

KindleGirl said:


> Good to know about the FAQ & review sections. I didn't go into those sections yet, but I did notice the weight issue. I don't normally buy purses online so I just wondered if anyone had heard of them before.


I would stay away from it too: I just can't believe the prices, especially as they are much lower than in the real outlets... Sometimes, when it's too good to be true, it's just because it isn't true...


----------



## KindleGirl

Yep, looks best to avoid. I was already suspicious when I couldn't get more info. on the bags...now you've confirmed it.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

KindleGirl said:


> Has anyone ordered from the www.us-coachstore.com site? It looks like it is the outlet Coach store, but I cannot get any other views of the purses that they show. They are good prices - $69.98 and there are a couple that I like, but I'd like more info. on them first. Anyone used this site before?


I have no idea about this site personally, but alot of ladies on the Dooney and Bourke forum said stay away...they are fakes.


----------



## lonestar

I now have the turquoise, sky blue, black Large Sutters.  They are gorgeous.  AND!!!!!!!!  I just ordered the red from Macy's on sale, no shipping.  Whew!  I am worn out.  That's more purses than I have purchased in the last ten years (at least).  I generally have one bag (black) that I use until death of the bag.  This has been fun and very expensive, but I love these bags.

Over the years I have tried to use small bags but it just does not work for me.  This bag is just on the edge of small/big for me.  I have bigger bags I have liked, but the organization of this one is perfect.  I love that I can move from one to the other and everything is in the same place.

This thread is unbelievably awesome.  Not only fun but I was able to buy my black bag from someone here and it was a great experience.

Onward!


----------



## Karma Kindle

KindleGirl said:


> Yep, looks best to avoid. I was already suspicious when I couldn't get more info. on the bags...now you've confirmed it.


Not only are you right to avoid them, but everyone should avoid any handbag that they suspect is a fake.. this article is sadly very enlightening as to why:

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/magazine/feature-articles/the-fight-against-fakes-0109_

Or this Kindle book:

Deluxe: How Luxury Lost its Luster

http://www.amazon.com/Deluxe-ebook/dp/B000UZPINO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283802892&tag=kbpst-20&sr=1-1

There's one passage, quoted in the article that makes me sad and a bit angry each time I see someone walk past with a fake handbag:

""'_I remember walking into an assembly plant in Thailand a couple of years ago and seeing six or seven little children, all under 10 years old, sitting on the floor assembling counterfeit leather handbags,' an investigator told me... 'The owners had broken the children's legs and tied the lower leg to the thigh so the bones wouldn't mend. [They] did it because the children said they wanted to go outside and play.'"_

And for a lighter, side of the handbag equation, there's this book by a man who sold handbags at Nordstrom for 15 years.. called: Retail Hell:

http://www.amazon.com/Retail-Hell-ebook/dp/B002QYM1KK/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## julip

Karma Kindle - thanks for the articles. The counterfeit market really has gotten out of hand and ugly, really horrifying!

I read "Retail Hell" last year! I used to sell handbags in a store similar to Macy's when I was younger, and it is seriously all true - it made me wonder if some of his customers had been mine as well lol. Hilarious!


----------



## corkyb

Photos of my new stash from yesterday:

























































Pics taken with my new iphone so I don't understand why some are blurry.
Paula


----------



## julip

Oooh, I love everything you found!! They all look like you will get a lot of use from them. I'm especially liking your chocolate drawstring - I love their drawstrings, and that color is beautiful. The red is adorable as well with that handy outside pocket. The clutch and sleeve will have a ton of uses. Your Maggie looks perfect in every way! What a fun stash!


----------



## CaroleC

Oh my, corkyb, they are beautiful! How will you ever decide which to use? I'd want to take them all with me every day. I agree with Julip that the chocolate drawstring bag is especially outstanding.


----------



## corkyb

Thanks Julip.  I love the drawstring best of all too and I needed another brown bag.  And best of all I think I paid about $128 including tax for a bag that originally was over $300!  I love deals like that.  I could have bought the farm at D&B last night.  I ended up walking to the outer outer parking lot in the dark by myself, which I swore I wouldn't do.  I planned to leave during the daylight hours even after my huge delay.


----------



## mlewis78

I stopped in David Z, a shoe store, after work and bought Penguin leather lotion.  Has anyone here used that brand?  That was the only brand they had.  They also had Penguin protective spray, which I didn't buy and may get another time.  Haven't used it yet on my two large sutters.


----------



## kindlek

Whew....nice score(s) corkyb!!!


----------



## julip

mlewis78 said:


> I stopped in David Z, a shoe store, after work and bought Penguin leather lotion. Has anyone here used that brand? That was the only brand they had. They also had Penguin protective spray, which I didn't buy and may get another time. Haven't used it yet on my two large sutters.


I haven't tried this brand before, but the description sounds pretty good and gentle. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## Neo

Gorgeous Paula!!! Your trip may have been painful, but sooooo worth it, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My only problem would be: which one to use first  ??


----------



## mlewis78

julip said:


> I haven't tried this brand before, but the description sounds pretty good and gentle. Let us know how you like it!


I just used the Penguin leather lotion on both of my sutters. The light isn't bright enough here to detect a difference. I put some on a soft cloth and applied from there onto each small section of the bags. At first it looked as if I was staining it but it all dries with no stain or darkness, and I did polish them up with the cloth to speed up the process.

The bottle says it conditions and protects the leather of bags and shoes -- kind of an all-purpose conditioning lotion.


----------



## CaroleC

If there's anyone here but me who doesn't have that gorgeous smaller Sky Blue Sutter Crossbody bag, it's available for $58.80 here. Pretty good price, it seems to me.


----------



## Pushka

The blue one is so much prettier in real life.  I love that one, and um, turquoise, and er, red.  But the other three bags I bought are different styles..so they dont count, do they dear hubby..

He had an accidental look at my new cache the other day; I swear he went crosseyed trying to figure it all out.  So I quickly removed all my other old handbags, popped them into a suitcase, so when he went to look again there were less than before.


----------



## Lyndl

CaroleC said:


> If there's anyone here but me who doesn't have that gorgeous smaller Sky Blue Sutter Crossbody bag, it's available for $58.80 here. Pretty good price, it seems to me.


_At this time orders may only be shipped to US States & territories_ Darn it !!


----------



## lonestar

I have the larger sky blue sutter.  The color is gorgeous.


----------



## KindleGirl

Very pretty purses, Paula!  Looks like you had a fun time shopping and have a great variety of bags. Love that Coach purse, very pretty!


----------



## clawdia

Great haul, Paula!  Glad you finally made the trip to get that Coach bag.

I gave in to temptation and bought the Fossil Hanover crossbody in black from Boscov's over the weekend - they had it on sale for $96 with free shipping.  I'd wanted the larger Hanover hobo, but decided I really did need one bag that was a bit smaller, and I'd seen one of these crossbody bags at Belk a couple of weeks ago and really liked it.

This thread has really done a lot of damage, lol!

My daughter loved my brown Sasha, so when I picked up the black one just like it on ebay I put it away for her for Christmas.  So really I've only bought two new bags for myself . . . so far.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Just wanted to share the cutest bracelet I bought yesterday


----------



## Pushka

I am thinking Pandora might have a cute lil handbag...


----------



## lonestar

I knew better than to come back here- but here I am.


----------



## Pushka

lonestar said:


> I knew better than to come back here- but here I am.


Like a train wreck really, except the damage has been done to our collective wallets.


----------



## Silver

CaroleC said:


> If there's anyone here but me who doesn't have that gorgeous smaller Sky Blue Sutter Crossbody bag, it's available for $58.80 here. Pretty good price, it seems to me.


Um... thanks? I didn't think I needed the blue, but it seems I did. I'm weak, and pathetic and easily led, huh?


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> Just wanted to share the cutest bracelet I bought yesterday


Pretty - I love it! Details?


----------



## greyhoundcountry

Those who have turquoise in the large sutter bag, do you think this can be used year around or is it a summer color


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Pretty - I love it! Details?


thanks julip.  Found it yesterday while visiting my hometown. My mom and I went to a store called Salem Creek. They sell everything from collectibles to candles, jewery, Vera Bradley. My mom loves jewelry and that's when I spotted it. Knew I had to have it


----------



## CaroleC

Pushka said:


> Like a train wreck really, except the damage has been done to our collective wallets.





Silver said:


> Um... thanks? I didn't think I needed the blue, but it seems I did. I'm weak, and pathetic and easily led, huh?


I am trying to be a Rock of Gibralter and I still haven't bought any purses since this thread started, believe it or not. I have wavered but have not yet caved in. It's coming. LOL

Still, the Sky Blue Fossil Sutter Crossbody has provided some serious temptation! It is a beautiful, beautiful bag and I know you will love it, Silver. I am pretty sure that at some point I will give in and order it too.


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> thanks julip.  Found it yesterday while visiting my hometown. My mom and I went to a store called Salem Creek. They sell everything from collectibles to candles, jewery, Vera Bradley. My mom loves jewelry and that's when I spotted it. Knew I had to have it


Kindled Spirit - I just looked up the store and it looks like a fun place! It reminds me of a store here called Linda's Gift. I love finding unique local treasures like that.

BTW - I received my Anuschka slouch today, and I have no words other than to say it is better in person than I thought possible. 

CaroleC - I think you need that purse in sky blue! It's such a well thought out style. Silver, congrats on yours on the way! If I didn't already have purses out the wazoo, I would cave on it too.


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> BTW - I received my Anuschka slouch today, and I have no words other than to say it is better in person than I thought possible.


I can only second that as I also just got my Anuschka mini satchel - simply amazing!!!! You guys, I need to get out of this thread!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greyhoundcountry

Any opinions on if turquoise is just for summer? I want to buy one....maybee two tomorrow and can't decide on turquoise, black, or purple. Saw all three at Macys!!!!!!


----------



## lonestar

greyhoundcountry said:


> Those who have turquoise in the large sutter bag, do you think this can be used year around or is it a summer color


I am planning to use all my bags whenever it feels right. I have never followed that rule except for no white shoes after Labor Day. I don't have the red yet, though it has been ordered, but it along with my turquoise, sky blue and black bags will be seen all year long.

I plan to have a good time according to my rules. Hope you enjoy you bag.


----------



## mlewis78

Turquoise is for any time of the year!  It's too beautiful to put away for any length of time.


----------



## greyhoundcountry

Thanks!!  maybe I will have to buy more than one!!


----------



## Vet

Pushka said:


> The blue one is so much prettier in real life. I love that one, and um, turquoise, and er, red. But the other three bags I bought are different styles..so they dont count, do they dear hubby..
> 
> He had an accidental look at my new cache the other day; I swear he went crosseyed trying to figure it all out. So I quickly removed all my other old handbags, popped them into a suitcase, so when he went to look again there were less than before.


Oh, I'll have to try this trick!

Paula, great haul!


----------



## greyhoundcountry

Now I am not going to sleep tonight.....Purple or turquoise, purple or turquoise...........


----------



## mlewis78

I guess that's one advantage to my being single -- no judgment from a hubbie about purchases.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> BTW - I received my Anuschka slouch today, and I have no words other than to say it is better in person than I thought possible.





Neo said:


> I can only second that as I also just got my Anuschka mini satchel - simply amazing!!!! You guys, I need to get out of this thread!!!!!!!!!!!


Pictures!!!!!!! Where are the pictures? Pleaseeeeee!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

lonestar said:


> I am planning to use all my bags whenever it feels right. I have never followed that rule except for no white shoes after Labor Day.


Uh oh. I just wore my white sneakers today. Dang. I knew something felt wrong. LOL


----------



## DD

greyhoundcountry said:


> Any opinions on if turquoise is just for summer? I want to buy one....maybee two tomorrow and can't decide on turquoise, black, or purple. Saw all three at Macys!!!!!!


Personally, I would not use the turquoise up North in the winter but we spend winters in Florida. So, I plan to use it year round.


----------



## Pushka

mlewis78 said:


> I guess that's one advantage to my being single -- no judgment from a hubbie about purchases.


True. He is pretty cool about it though, he just cant figure out why anyone would need more than 1 handbag!


----------



## Neo

Kindled Spirit said:


> Pictures!!!!!!! Where are the pictures? Pleaseeeeee!


Fine, but please remember that you asked for it ... 

Front









Back









Side


----------



## lonestar

KimberlyinMN said:


> Uh oh. I just wore my white sneakers today. Dang. I knew something felt wrong. LOL


Sneakers don't count!!!!!


----------



## lonestar

greyhoundcountry said:


> Now I am not going to sleep tonight.....Purple or turquoise, purple or turquoise...........


I tried that and ended up with four bags.


----------



## julip

LOL if you say it enough it WILL become "purple AND turquoise"!


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> Pictures!!!!!!! Where are the pictures? Pleaseeeeee!


Here's mine!  I tried K3 in cover in the back pocket, but it's too small. It fits great in the main pocket with all my stuff and plenty of room left, though. Buttery leather! The pictures really don't do it justice, especially since I took these with my phone instead of my camera. The actual color is slightly darker, and the colors are more vibrant and glossy in real life, but subtle at the same time.


----------



## mlewis78

Both Anushka bags posted here are gorgeous.


----------



## lonestar

Wow, those are stunning.


----------



## julip

Thanks! I really should be staying out of the Accessories forum - I could have been blissfully unaware of Fossil, Embossed Maggie, Anuschka, etc etc. but it's too late now - I'm hooked.   The upside is the nicest people are here, and just as accessories obsessed.


----------



## kindlek

OhdearsweetGeezus.....my, oh my, my, my......the Anuschka's look even better in real life pics.  They both are to die for.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Thank you Neo and julip!!! Beautiful Bags! Love them  Now I'm counting down the days until the 16th. Can't wait to see all the Anuschka shows on shopnbc. And knowing 1 will be their Today's Value! I hope it's something good


----------



## Addie

The Anuschka bags are beautiful. *flings self out of the purse thread*


----------



## Neo

Thank you all! I have to say that these Anuschka's are totally out of my usual comfort zone, but they truly are amazing - I can only recommend them  

One slight issue though... They ARE addictive, and I'm already dreaming of another one (which 2 of my friends - one on KB one not   ) are telling me I should totally go for - so not helping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

julip said:


> LOL if you say it enough it WILL become "purple AND turquoise"!


That's what I'm thinking...


----------



## julip

greyhoundcountry said:


> Any opinions on if turquoise is just for summer? I want to buy one....maybee two tomorrow and can't decide on turquoise, black, or purple. Saw all three at Macys!!!!!!


Good chance for it becoming three as well - once two are scooped up, it's hard to leave that third one behind, all lonely. Once you get past that 2nd hurdle, the rest easily follow.


----------



## Vet

About a week ago, I noticed some loose black thread on the bottom of my black Large Sutter. I snipped it and thought no more about it. Today, I noticed more. Has anyone else seen this issue? I use my bag everyday.


----------



## mlewis78

I have seen a few threads on my turquoise large sutter.  Have to take a look -- not sure if I got around to cutting them off.  If I hadn't looked closely, I wouldn't have seen them.


----------



## Vet

mlewis78 said:


> I have seen a few threads on my turquoise large sutter. Have to take a look -- not sure if I got around to cutting them off. If I hadn't looked closely, I wouldn't have seen them.


Exactly, they're very thin, but, annoying.


----------



## greyhoundcountry

Okay,Just got back from Macy's in Ann Arbor. I got three large sutter bags!!!! Could not make my mind up. I got turquoise, purple and black !!!! Never wanted or planned to get 3......Perhaps I should return 1 of them, but which one? Oh my....


----------



## clawdia

I've got a search on ebay bookmarked for "Fossil, purple".  One of these days, the perfect purple Fossil bag is gonna wander by.

Can't believe I bought that Hanover crossbody for $96 at Boscov's this weekend, and then yesterday somebody listed a brand new one just like it on ebay for $52.  I was tempted to buy it and send the one from Boscov's back, but somebody bid on it and did away with the Buy It Now before I'd made up my mind.


----------



## mlewis78

greyhoundcountry said:


> Okay,Just got back from Macy's in Ann Arbor. I got three large sutter bags!!!! Could not make my mind up. I got turquoise, purple and black !!!! Never wanted or planned to get 3......Perhaps I should return 1 of them, but which one? Oh my....


Great haul! My Macy's doesn't sell the purple one.


----------



## greyhoundcountry

The turquoise was on clearance for $82.00 ,plus I had 20% off coupons for all.


----------



## greyhoundcountry

If anyone lives in Michigan, Ann Arbor Macys has one more turquoise left on clearance.


----------



## julip

Lucky you, greyhoundcountry! What a find to have 3 sought after colors right there in one place. That was a good idea to get all 3 - you know you'd be thinking about the one you left behind, and you would've just wasted the gas driving back to the store - so you saved even more! That's my gas math.  

Clawdia, good luck with your purple search!  It will pop up when you least expect it.

Vet and mlewis - I didn't see any loose threads on my yellow large or turquoise small, knock on wood. I hope yours were just remnants and not actually unraveling! Maybe put a dot of clear nail polish at the spot if you see more threads? Hopefully it's nothing, but I see on their site they do have a warranty and repair phone number, just in case.


----------



## julip

Rut roh! I received an eBags email with this little message. It's a click thru email, but the code is also provided to enter at checkout: 


"EXTRA 10% OFF* + FREE SHIPPING (no min purchase) or enter code EMHOTRENDS at checkout. 

Every Brand. Every Bag. No Restrictions."  

Expires Sept 12


Rarity since Fossil (and Anuschka  ) are usually not included!


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Rut roh! I received an eBags email with this little message. It's a click thru email, but the code is also provided to enter at checkout:
> 
> "EXTRA 10% OFF* + FREE SHIPPING (no min purchase) or enter code EMHOTRENDS at checkout.
> 
> Every Brand. Every Bag. No Restrictions."
> 
> Expires Sept 12
> 
> Rarity since Fossil (and Anuschka ) are usually not included!


OMG! Is it a sign ??


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> OMG! Is it a sign ??


Yes! For you.  I'd be in serious trouble if I wasn't put off that CA is one of the states the tax lol. Please be sure to report back what you order.


----------



## achristie

I am still searching for the large turquoise sutter and someone who ships to germany   Here I can only get it in black or espresso and only at full price but turquoise is my favourite colour and I recently had to throw out my only turquoise handbag.
Oh well I did get myself a beautiful dark red maddox crossbody. It is not so large, the kindle in cover can only fit in the main pocket, but still beautiful 

Oh and greyhoundcountry I would love to buy the turquoise one off you if you feel you have too many   Seriously!


----------



## clawdia

I got my black Hanover crossbody today that I bought over the weekend - love the feel of the leather, and my DXG in its Noreve cover fits perfectly in the main compartment.  I think a lot of DX covers might be too large to fit, but the Noreve is perfect!

My husband looked up after FedEx left and I'd opened the box and said, "Another pocketbook?" with the emphasis on "another".  It's only the 2nd bag I've bought in years.    If he read this thread, he might realize just how fortunate he is . . .

I shouldn't have let it, but it did take some of the fun out of getting the new bag.


----------



## Vet

julip said:


> Vet and mlewis - I didn't see any loose threads on my yellow large or turquoise small, knock on wood. I hope yours were just remnants and not actually unraveling! Maybe put a dot of clear nail polish at the spot if you see more threads? Hopefully it's nothing, but I see on their site they do have a warranty and repair phone number, just in case.


Thanks Julip. I'll try that!


----------



## Candee15

Candee15 said:


> Sigh! Okay...to recap...I bought the large Sutter in Turquoise yesterday. Today I bought the small Sutter in black.
> 
> But then...When I was at Macy's I saw an interesting Fossil Patchwork bag, but I didn't care for the style. When I got home, I found THIS one on ebay and ordered it because I love, love, love all the colors. Now I don't have to decide on any one color <g>.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have I lost my mind


I'm reporting in to our group <g>. I receved my patchwork bag today and love, love, LOVE it. It's tooooooooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## Dazlyn

This is a very dangerous threat! I keep coming back......and buying more bags! I've always loved Fossil bags and now I am also hooked on Anuschka (even though I can't really afford it). Sigh.

First, I found this crosstown camera fossil bag at Macy's on sale for $46.00...









Then, I found this Anuschka bag on sale at Amazon and had to have it.









And now I am debating another Fossil bag because it is on sale and I love those organizer bags. This one is also in my favorite color...









I really should stop coming back for more torture, but I can't seem to help myself!


----------



## julip

Dazlyn - hmmmmm .... are you the one that posted your Anuschka on another thread about a week ago?? If so, my current obsession is your doing!! Grrr, and thank you!   I had never heard of them till I saw your beautiful bag. I love the Fossils you have and picked out - great colors!

Candee - your patchwork is so pretty! It looks really soft and I love all the colors in it. Nice way to take care of the dilemma of what color to get!

Clawdia - I hope once you get your Hanover crossbody all loaded up, it makes you happy about your purchase again! It is such a practical size and color, you are sure to get your money's worth and more out of it. I have the same bag, and I agree about that leather! It really is the softest out of my Fossil bags. Congrats and enjoy it!

achristie - good luck with your turquoise search!


----------



## Candee15

julip said:


> Candee - your patchwork is so pretty! It looks really soft and I love all the colors in it. Nice way to take care of the dilemma of what color to get!


Thank you, julip! It is soooo soft and yummy. I keep wanting a LOT of colors. You're right. This is helping feed my frenzy...although I still NEED a basic black (large Sutter maybe) for work. That's what I started out wanting to buy and got sidetracked <lol>.


----------



## Dazlyn

Lol, Julip.  I did post about Anuschka in another thread and if it was me that got you hooked .... haha!  Now I'm not the only one   Actually, I think there are a few of us who are fans now.  They are amazingly beautiful bags.  I actually haven't used mine that much yet because it's just not an everyday kind of bag to me.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Dazlyn said:


> This is a very dangerous threat! I keep coming back......and buying more bags! I've always loved Fossil bags and now I am also hooked on Anuschka (even though I can't really afford it). Sigh.
> 
> And now I am debating another Fossil bag because it is on sale and I love those organizer bags. This one is also in my favorite color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should stop coming back for more torture, but I can't seem to help myself!


Ha!! I now have two of the Sutter organizer bags like the green one. One is berry and the other is black. I got a lot of compliments on the berry one on Tuesday. I love the super long adjustable strap.


----------



## lonestar

I keep telling myself not to come here.  Wicked.


----------



## Dazlyn

Kimberly,

I really liked the berry one too.  It's a beautiful color!  Now you got me thinking about it again....


Must...not...look...at....this....thread....anymore......


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Dazlyn said:


> Must...not...look...at....this....thread....anymore......


I keep telling myself this but it doesn't work.


----------



## julip

Dazlyn said:


> Lol, Julip. I did post about Anuschka in another thread and if it was me that got you hooked .... haha! Now I'm not the only one  Actually, I think there are a few of us who are fans now. They are amazingly beautiful bags. I actually haven't used mine that much yet because it's just not an everyday kind of bag to me.


Last weekend when I mentioned the Anuschka bags and the post I saw in the other thread, I was hoping the poster (you) would see the mention and then reveal yourself. LOL. I guess I could've done a search, but hey. They really are gorgeous - I can't stop going over to mine and studying the artwork. They are softer than I originally assumed. It won't be an everyday for me either but definitely one to use when I want something cheerful!


----------



## mlewis78

KimberlyinMN said:


> Ha!! I now have two of the Sutter organizer bags like the green one. One is berry and the other is black. I got a lot of compliments on the berry one on Tuesday. I love the super long adjustable strap.


Where did you find the sutter organizer in berry? I was just searching online but couldn't find it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

mlewis78 said:


> Where did you find the sutter organizer in berry? I was just searching online but couldn't find it.


eBay!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Mine wasn't this bright, but here's an eBay auction:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2010-FOSSIL-SUTTER-ORGANIZER-FLAP-BERRY-128-BNWT-/220665364622?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3360ae408e#ht_2577wt_911


----------



## corkyb

That is very pretty.  DId you pay $89 for yours?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

corkyb said:


> That is very pretty. DId you pay $89 for yours?


No.... I lucked out! The seller had $65 or best offer. I made an offer of $45 and they accepted!! It came with the tags still attached, the Fossil tissue inside and it was inside a Dillards shopping bag.


----------



## mlewis78

That bag is so pretty in berry.


----------



## Crystalmes

When I walked in my house the large zip top Sutter in black was waiting for me at the door, I couldn't believe it, my bf is so good to me. LOL! All though I had said Turqouis, he said he was worried because he's only ever seen me with black... gotta love it though!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Crystalmes said:


> When I walked in my house the large zip top Sutter in black was waiting for me at the door, I couldn't believe it, my bf is so good to me. LOL! All though I had said Turqouis, he said he was worried because he's only ever seen me with black... gotta love it though!


He sounds like a keeper!


----------



## Crystalmes

AnelaBelladonna said:


> He sounds like a keeper!


Oh he is! Last year in October, I came home from work to my K2i! LOL!


----------



## skyblue

*Fossil Sutter bag lovers*: Were any of you watching *Project Runway* last night? (9/9/10) The large Sutter cross body bag was on a dress form in the background of one of the workroom scenes with Tim Gunn! I wasn't paying any attention to what they were talking about, I was trying to determine if it was a burgundy or purple Sutter bag!!!


----------



## mlewis78

I don't think it has ever come out in burgundy, so it was probably purple.  I didn't see the show.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Candee15, Isn't the patchwork the cutest? I'm looking for one now in either black or browns for the winter. I think it's my favorite so far.


----------



## skyblue

mlewis78 said:


> I don't think it has ever come out in burgundy, so it was probably purple. I didn't see the show.


I just went to zappos.com and checked the colors. It was indeed purple!


----------



## lonestar

skyblue said:


> *Fossil Sutter bag lovers*: Were any of you watching *Project Runway* last night? (9/9/10) The large Sutter cross body bag was on a dress form in the background of one of the workroom scenes with Tim Gunn! I wasn't paying any attention to what they were talking about, I was trying to determine if it was a burgundy or purple Sutter bag!!!


Wow, that is awesome isn't it?

I got the last of my large sutters today- the red. That makes four- turquoise, sky blue, black and red- in that order. So far the sky blue is the most used.

I do have my eye on those Anuschkas but it feels okay to wait for a special occasion for one of those. They are incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Vet

Hmmm! I think my next Large Sutter will be the red!


----------



## julip

skyblue said:


> *Fossil Sutter bag lovers*: Were any of you watching *Project Runway* last night? (9/9/10) The large Sutter cross body bag was on a dress form in the background of one of the workroom scenes with Tim Gunn! I wasn't paying any attention to what they were talking about, I was trying to determine if it was a burgundy or purple Sutter bag!!!


Oh wow, I have to watch for this! I love PR. Last night, however, I stopped recording it, and then I got sidetracked and missed most of it. So, I have tomorrow's replay set to record. Now reading this, I'll for sure have my eyes glued to the screen. Thanks for the heads up - good eye! I am sure I would have completely missed it.

lonestar - congrats on your red! Their shade is such a nice deep one too. Your collection is just perfect - what a nice variety you have at hand! Honestly, I don't think you could go wrong with any of Fossil's colors - they are all too pretty!


----------



## Vet

I agree. I'm coveting the red and the purple! I usually don't like anything but black!


----------



## Candee15

luvmy4brats said:


> Candee15, Isn't the patchwork the cutest? I'm looking for one now in either black or browns for the winter. I think it's my favorite so far.


I know! I used my patchwork bag today and absolutely LOVE it. I think it's my favorite, too, just because it's so different. Plus, I have fun looking at all the colors.


----------



## lonestar

Thank you to all the enablers.  The red IS beautiful.  They all are.

Vet- Black is all I have had before now.  This is a little freeing.  I did get the black but have not used it yet.  Get the red!

I still can't really believe I bought 4 purses.  That's more purses than I have purchased in the last 10 years.

I cleaned and treated the turquoise, blue and black.  Even doing that was fun.  I think the red will really make a statement.  I wear a lot of black and that will certainly stand out.  Fun.


----------



## mlewis78

Macy's has a one-day sale Saturday with preview having been on Friday.  Just wondered if anyone looked in a Macy's on Friday and if any Fossil bags were on sale.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I think someone was looking for the Fossil Hanover Hobo in Grey. Macy's has it on sale today for 116.99. They also have the Hanover crossbody on sale for 94.99 in red, black and brown.

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=470863&CategoryID=50475

The Hathaway shopper in Raspberry is only 53.99!

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=452788&CategoryID=50477


----------



## NancyB

Made a trip to Macy's both yesterday and today. My newspaper had 2 of the $10 off a $25 purchase yesterday, so I used one each day. Yesterday, I was lucky enough to snag the only turquoise large zip top Sutter they had. It was 1/2 off, so $69, less my $10 coupon, means I got it for $59! Hmm, about 3 weeks ago I got the black large Sutter foe $79 at the Fossil outlet, then I got the yellow large Sutter from Dillards for something like $66, and now $59. Wonder if I can do even better than that?  

Today I went back and used my 2nd coupon for the patchwork, it was 1/2 off also, so $64 with the coupon made it $54. It's the one that's vertical type with the the removable shoulder strap.

They also had some Hanovers and canvas bags at 1/2 off. Not too much left, so I was pretty lucky. Time to stop now, at least for me!


----------



## julip

Wow Nancy - you are a Supersaver! You really got amazing deals on great colors - I have those exact solid colors: black Hanover crossbody, yellow large Sutter, turquoise Sutter crossbody.  And now then the addition of the patchwork deal. You really made out. What a nice collection! You should post a picture of them all together for us to drool over.


----------



## clawdia

Kindled Spirit said:


> I think someone was looking for the Fossil Hanover Hobo in Grey. Macy's has it on sale today for 116.99. They also have the Hanover crossbody on sale for 94.99 in red, black and brown.
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=470863&CategoryID=50475
> 
> The Hathaway shopper in Raspberry is only 53.99!
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=452788&CategoryID=50477


I was looking for that Hanover in grey. I just clicked on the link, and they must be sold out already.

I bought a Hanover crossbody last week instead in the interests of the money involved, and was very happy to find out that my DXG in its Noreve cover fits nicely in the main compartment.

I'd still like the grey bag - maybe I'll put it on my Christmas list, and hope someone else buys it for me!


----------



## Sandpiper

I love Fossil bags in general.  I don't have the Sutter, but I have Hanover Crossbody in grey AND cognac.


----------



## Candee15

Sandpiper said:


> I love Fossil bags in general. I don't have the Sutter, but I have Hanover Crossbody in grey AND cognac.


Cognac is my new favorite color...that I don't have yet. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Vet

lonestar said:


> Vet- Black is all I have had before now. This is a little freeing. I did get the black but have not used it yet. Get the red!


I think I will! I use the black Sutter everyday! It needs a break. lol


----------



## Sandpiper

Most shades of brown I don't think of as a color -- just neutral / non-color.  I prefer a neutral brown to black unless whatever I'm wearing really calls for black.  I'm not into too much color for bags.


----------



## mlewis78

I stopped in a Fossil store today.  It was just a few blocks out of the way from my walk home from a job.  I saw some crossbody bags that looked as if they were based on the sutter, but they are under the name Cooper.  There were two in espresso that I LOVED.  List price:  $118.  I haven't seen them at other stores or websites.

Fossil has started making ipad and ereader sleeves/holders.  I learned this from a sales person and she showed me one that could hold the kindle.  It's not really my style, but the leather was really nice.  It looked to me as if it may have been designed for K2, but my K3 in its Amazon cover fit into four elastic corners on one side.  It was like a large document organizer.  I'll post links when I find them online.


----------



## mlewis78

I see that it was intended for the *K2*. When the sales person saw my K3 go into it (with cover) she thought it was made for it.

















Here's a link to a page of these. Too bad that Fossil didn't know about the new kindle at the time that they designed these, but many, many people are using K2s.

http://www.fossil.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchResultsView?storeId=12052&catalogId=10052&langId=-1&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0&Ntt=kindle&Ntk=FossilSearchEn&PreNtt=kindle


----------



## mlewis78

This is a Fossil sleeve for the DX:









http://www.fossil.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=12052&catalogId=10052&parent_category_rn=&productId=22194820&N=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=FossilSearchEn&Ntt=kindle&rec=5&pn=sr&imagePath=ML9438200


----------



## mlewis78

This is the bag I saw today in the Fossil store that I loved -- Cooper Zip Crossbody:









http://www.fossil.com/en_US/shop/women/handbags/crossbody_handbags/cooper_zip_crossbody-zb4485p.html?departmentCategoryId=30000&N=0&Va=38&Ns=p_wsc2|0||p_weight|0&rec=32&pn=c&imagePath=ZB4485206

If anyone sees this discounted somewhere else, let us know. List price is $118.


----------



## mlewis78

It would fit, but you'd have extra room in that sleeve, since it was made for a DX.  If you like it, you could perhaps find a Fossil store that has it where you could look at it and see how the fit suits you (or not).


----------



## manou

Sandpiper said:


> Most shades of brown I don't think of as a color -- just neutral / non-color. I prefer a neutral brown to black unless whatever I'm wearing really calls for black. I'm not into too much color for bags.


Same here, so I caved in and bought the Sutter large in black and camel...


----------



## lonestar

Sandpiper said:


> Most shades of brown I don't think of as a color -- just neutral / non-color. I prefer a neutral brown to black unless whatever I'm wearing really calls for black. I'm not into too much color for bags.


This is the first time in my life I've had a bag in a color not black or at least dark brown. I did buy a Vera Bradley earlier to take on vacation in Mexico. The bowler has a perfect pocket inside, for the Kindle. That seemed more like a fun bag and one I would not use year round.

Though I bought the Sutter in 4 colors, the black had to be one of them. So far, I've used the turquoise and sky blue. I just treated the red and may take it out today.

It has been so much fun and crazy to participate in this thread. So many of us coming together to encourage, coax, and support each other in our love of bags and of course Kindle. Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

lonestar said:


> It has been so much fun and crazy to participate in this thread. So many of us coming together to encourage, coax, and support each other in our love of bags and of course Kindle. Absolutely awesome!


Totally agree with you lonestar. Even tho I've been a member since 2008 I haven't been that big of a poster. But I think I've made up for it in this thread


----------



## skyblue

This Fossil handbag thread has become the _new Oberon thread_! LOL  Suddenly I'm seeing the Sutter bag everywhere! The _Project Runway_ Sutter sighting was the icing on the cake.

When my son was purchasing a leather messenger bag at the *Fossil* store last week, I enjoyed perusing the women's handbag selection. I am always on the lookout for cool handbags! These Fossil bags are "casual cool without trying"! Love.....


----------



## julip

skyblue - I watched my recording of last week's PR, and there it was! I couldn't believe it was in the background for such a momentous scene  and then it appeared in sprinkles in the rest of the show. I am usually not watching the screen the whole 90 minutes, so thanks for the heads up so I could watch for it. Now I want a purple crossbody! 

(I







Tim.)










mlewis - thanks for sharing the Fossil sleeves and covers. I love them! If they were made for K3, I would be getting one for sure. Hopefully they have one in the works! I am also loving their iPad sleeves, but I always keep mine in a cover, or else I'd be getting one of those too. The Cooper Crossbody looks really cute - I love that color. Is the front zip pocket one with organizer pockets, and is there another pocket on the back like the other styles?


----------



## skyblue

julip said:


> skyblue - I watched my recording of last week's PR, and there it was! I couldn't believe it was in the background for such a momentous scene  and then it appeared in sprinkles in the rest of the show. I am usually not watching the screen the whole 90 minutes, so thanks for the heads up so I could watch for it. Now I want a purple crossbody!
> 
> (I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlewis - thanks for sharing the Fossil sleeves and covers. I love them! If they were made for K3, I would be getting one for sure. Hopefully they have one in the works! I am also loving their iPad sleeves, but I always keep mine in a cover, or else I'd be getting one of those too. The Cooper Crossbody looks really cute - I love that color. Is the front zip pocket one with organizer pockets, and is there another pocket on the back like the other styles?


*julip*, you are a genius! I couldn't figure out how to do that!! I was constantly checking for the Sutter background shot, too! Bravo! Well, actually they've moved to Lifetime. LOL   I hope you get the purple!


----------



## julip

skyblue said:


> *julip*, you are a genius! I couldn't figure out how to do that!! I was constantly checking for the Sutter background shot, too! Bravo! Well, actually they've moved to Lifetime. LOL   I hope you get the purple!


No no no ... don't wish for such things ... shhhh ...


----------



## Sandpiper

I just exchanged my grey Hanover crossbody for a Sutter zip top crossbody in pewter.  I did keep cognac Hanover though.  I am happier with larger Sutter main compartment.

One thing about all bags -- I like nickel hardware, shiny or dull.  I won't consider brass.


----------



## julip

Sandpiper said:


> I just exchanged my grey Hanover crossbody for a Sutter zip top crossbody in pewter. I did keep cognac Hanover though. I am happier with larger Sutter main compartment.
> 
> One thing about all bags -- I like nickel hardware, shiny or dull. I won't consider brass.


Oooh, is this the bronze, or is it a whole new color we haven't seen in the crossbody yet? Pictures?


----------



## angelmum3

julip said:


> Oooh, is this the bronze, or is it a whole new color we haven't seen in the crossbody yet? Pictures?


Honestly, I am shaking my head trying to figure me out!! I recently ordered a Kindle, dont even have a ship date yet, and got a nice oberon to cuddle the Kindle, and now look at me!!

I was out shopping for 2 HOURS today! Macy's still had a few of the crossbody's left - but will I wait for their next Saturday sale? What about other stores that carry Fossils - found one in a strange peachy color, the saleslady talked me out of it, because it will be marked down another 20% on Wednesday (total price $51, IF its even still there Wednesday!!)

Then, what else could I do, but drive out of my way to look at the Fossil OUTLET store! Got there and realized I forgot my cell phone, so I couldnt take pictures - I think they had normal colors, but I didnt see the jacket that was posted up thread... I spent a few moments in TJMaxx and Kohls as well - color me confused. I think I need the Kindle to figure out how it will fit in all these choices available...

unless the price is right!! 

so I came home empty handed!! Knowing I'll have to start over again later anyway.


----------



## julip

Congrats on your Kindle, angelmum3 - will this be your first e-reader? Before my first one, I already had my Borsa Bella bag, DecalGirl skin, and Oberon cover before it even arrived, so to me your preparation is perfectly normal . Besides, it is nice to have everything all ready to go.

Could the one you saw have been the camel? Fossil's camel often looks very peachy - a very pretty color! Nice of your saleslady to warn you about the sale - good luck!


----------



## mlewis78

julip said:


> mlewis - thanks for sharing the Fossil sleeves and covers. I love them! If they were made for K3, I would be getting one for sure. Hopefully they have one in the works! I am also loving their iPad sleeves, but I always keep mine in a cover, or else I'd be getting one of those too. The Cooper Crossbody looks really cute - I love that color. Is the front zip pocket one with organizer pockets, and is there another pocket on the back like the other styles?


The Cooper Zip Crossbody didn't have an organizer (credit cards and such), but it does have two zippered comparments on the front and one on the back, besides the main zipper on the front. I think the Kindle would fit best in the back zip. It didn't even occur to me until today that it would have been nice if they made a larger version, as they did with the sutters. But I do want that bag -- someday when I can get a discount. My bag budget is exhausted!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Oooh, is this the bronze, or is it a whole new color we haven't seen in the crossbody yet? Pictures?


ohhhhhhh just saw the pewter on the fossil site. its available in the small crossbody. verrryyy pretty!
http://www.fossil.com/en_US/shop/women/handbags/crossbody_handbags/sutter_crossbody-zb2340p.html?departmentCategoryId=30000&selectedsubcategoryid=211505&N=0&Va=38&Ns=p_wsc2|0||p_weight|0&rec=34&pn=c&imagePath=ZB2340515


----------



## Vet

Sandpiper said:


> Most shades of brown I don't think of as a color -- just neutral / non-color. I prefer a neutral brown to black unless whatever I'm wearing really calls for black. I'm not into too much color for bags.


Sounds like me. but, I'm trying hard to come out of my comfort zone.


Kindled Spirit said:


> ohhhhhhh just saw the pewter on the fossil site. its available in the small crossbody. verrryyy pretty!
> http://www.fossil.com/en_US/shop/women/handbags/crossbody_handbags/sutter_crossbody-zb2340p.html?departmentCategoryId=30000&selectedsubcategoryid=211505&N=0&Va=38&Ns=p_wsc2|0||p_weight|0&rec=34&pn=c&imagePath=ZB2340515


The pewter is cute! I like the Sangria too!


----------



## Danariel

Kindled Spirit said:


> http://www.fossil.com/en_US/shop/women/handbags/crossbody_handbags/sutter_crossbody-zb2340p.html?departmentCategoryId=30000&selectedsubcategoryid=211505&N=0&Va=38&Ns=p_wsc2


Why can't I escape this thread?!

I just went to this link, and along the bottom I happened to see...THIS! http://www.fossil.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product____22180869?imagePath=ZB4376220

 

It's even scrumptious in Espresso!

OMG, what are you ladies doing to me?


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm so bad.  I went back to the store and got Fossil Sutter crossbody zip top in turqoise.  That bag style is so perfect.  K3 in WaterField slip case fits with room to spare in zip pocket on the back of the bag.  I like it in that pocket so it's flat against me and other things can "bulge" the bag out on the front side.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Danariel said:


> Why can't I escape this thread?!
> 
> I just went to this link, and along the bottom I happened to see...THIS! http://www.fossil.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product____22180869?imagePath=ZB4376220
> 
> 
> 
> It's even scrumptious in Espresso!
> 
> OMG, what are you ladies doing to me?


We are all prisoners...lol. I saw this bag in person at Dillards. It's very pretty.


----------



## skyblue

Kindled Spirit said:


> ohhhhhhh just saw the pewter on the fossil site. its available in the small crossbody. verrryyy pretty!
> http://www.fossil.com/en_US/shop/women/handbags/crossbody_handbags/sutter_crossbody-zb2340p.html?departmentCategoryId=30000&selectedsubcategoryid=211505&N=0&Va=38&Ns=p_wsc2|0||p_weight|0&rec=34&pn=c&imagePath=ZB2340515


If the large Sutter was available in pewter I would purchase it in a *HEARTBEAT*!!!! *I LOVE the PEWTER!!!!*


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Today I was wishing that I had one of the Fossil bags in turquoise. I was meeting a friend for lunch and decided on a turquoise knit shirt and then a light fleece hoodie that had an argyle pattern of black, turquoise and red.  I almost changed my outfit so it would go better with my berry purse. LOL  

I have NEVER wanted a turquoise purse before. Ever.  LOL Never even thought about it. I suppose I could have changed over to my black Sutter flap organizer.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

skyblue said:


> If the large Sutter was available in pewter I would purchase it in a *HEARTBEAT*!!!! *I LOVE the PEWTER!!!!*


Me to skyblue!! It's gorgeous. But the small is just not big enough for me. But...I might be willing to try it to get this color


----------



## MsScarlett

I managed to score a crossbody Sutter in black off ebay (gently used) for around $40.  It looks great and it is very pretty! Just a bit too small for everyday use for me, but perfect for "light" trips.  I conditioned my large sky blue with the Apple conditioner and it is soooo soft.  I am in love with that bag!


----------



## mlewis78

Sandpiper said:


> I'm so bad. I went back to the store and got Fossil Sutter crossbody zip top in turqoise. That bag style is so perfect. K3 in WaterField slip case fits with room to spare in zip pocket on the back of the bag. I like it in that pocket so it's flat against me and other things can "bulge" the bag out on the front side.


Sandpiper, did you buy a new WaterField slip case for your K3 or are you using the WaterField K1 slipcase? Just wondered, because I still have the K1 that is intended for naked K1. I can squeeze the K3 in Amazon cover into it but I haven't actually used it as such yet.


----------



## Pushka

Well, given that I had to source my Fossils off USA ebay and a kind KB'er (because the Australian store sells the Large sutter zip for $199!   ) I am very pleased with my stash, where I have bought the following Fossils:
Large Zip - Camel, and Purple.  Small zip - Blue, and Turquoise. Hanover - apple green and black.
And they are all gorgeous.


----------



## angelmum3

I have looked everywhere for a pic of the color - I'm going to have to go for a drive with my phone!

Now is the smaller (ie cheaper) crossbody large enough to hold the Kindle3?

Sandpiper - how many Fossil bags do you have?    I'm ready to purchase!


----------



## Pushka

angelmum3 said:


> Now is the smaller (ie cheaper) crossbody large enough to hold the Kindle3?


My first question too and Luv enabled helped me out. Perfect fit.


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> If the large Sutter was available in pewter I would purchase it in a *HEARTBEAT*!!!! *I LOVE the PEWTER!!!!*


Did you see upthread -- I bought it this morning at a department store in the 'burbs west of Chicago.


----------



## angelmum3

Sandpiper said:


> Did you see upthread -- I bought it this morning at a department store in the 'burbs west of Chicago.


I spent the afternoon at Gurnee Mills (Fossil Outlet) I've seen so many Fossil bags, my head is spinning!! I'm thinking of making a quick trip to a mall if I can get dh to walk the dog after dinner (Maybe to Woodfield Mall??)


----------



## skyblue

Kindled Spirit said:


> Me to skyblue!! It's gorgeous. But the small is just not big enough for me. But...I might be willing to try it to get this color


I totally agree: The regular Sutter is just not large enough! I would love the large Sutter in pewter for travel. I love the pockets, the size and the cross body style.


----------



## Sandpiper

angelmum3 said:


> I spent the afternoon at Gurnee Mills (Fossil Outlet) I've seen so many Fossil bags, my head is spinning!! I'm thinking of making a quick trip to a mall if I can get dh to walk the dog after dinner (Maybe to Woodfield Mall??)


Hey, I'm not too far away. I'm in Lombard so went to Yorktown and hit Carsons and Von Maur. One Sutter crossbody zip top from each!


----------



## angelmum3

Yes I have bag envy - 

I wondered which mall you went to - I'm further north - but willing to drive for a bargain!  

I'm wondering if I should hit Woodfield or go east to that outdoor mall of of I94 - I think Carson's has a Goodwill sale, but wasnt sure if they carried Fossil bags!!

too addictive by far!


----------



## Sandpiper

angelmum3 said:


> Yes I have bag envy -
> 
> I wondered which mall you went to - I'm further north - but willing to drive for a bargain!
> 
> I'm wondering if I should hit Woodfield or go east to that outdoor mall of of I94 - I think Carson's has a Goodwill sale, but wasnt sure if they carried Fossil bags!!
> 
> too addictive by far!


Yes, Carsons sure does sell Fossil. Good selection there.

I hadn't been to Woodfield for years and years and years until just recently. It is just too big for me.

I'm very close to Oakbrook too. But right now there is road construction in the area. Kind of a nightmare. I hate that.


----------



## Sandpiper

mlewis78 said:


> Sandpiper, did you buy a new WaterField slip case for your K3 or are you using the WaterField K1 slipcase? Just wondered, because I still have the K1 that is intended for naked K1. I can squeeze the K3 in Amazon cover into it but I haven't actually used it as such yet.


I just got e-mail from WaterField today. My slip case for K3 is on the way.



angelmum3 said:


> Sandpiper - how many Fossil bags do you have?   I'm ready to purchase!


How many? Too many. Recent purchases were one Hanover crossbody (a little small for me) and three Sutter crossbody zip tops. And various other Fossils over past years.

Going back a number of years, I was really into Le Sport Sacs. But eventually went back to leather. It's been quite a few years ago, but I still can get excited going into a store with a good leather bag selection. Oooooooooh! It is a weakness / addiction.


----------



## Candee15

Sandpiper said:


> I just got e-mail from WaterField today. My slip case for K3 is on the way.
> 
> How many? Too many. Recent purchases were one Hanover crossbody (a little small for me) and three Sutter crossbody zip tops. And various other Fossils over past years.
> 
> Going back a number of years, I was really into Le Sport Sacs. But eventually went back to leather. It's been quite a few years ago, but I still can get excited going into a store with a good leather bag selection. Oooooooooh! It is a weakness / addiction.


I just learned about WaterField today and am curious. Do you use that instead of a cover/jacket for your Kindle? I'm still in exploring options mode since my K3 hasn't shipped yet. I dooooo have a K1 but have always kept it in an M-Edge Executive Jacket.


----------



## mlewis78

The one I have for K1 was for the naked kindle, which was how I first started reading on the K1 until I realized that I needed a cover for the light.  So my Waterfield was for no cover inside and it fit PERFECTLY.  They make one for using with the cover and another for the naked kindle.

Sandpiper, which one are you getting this time (WaterField) -- for K3 with cover or without it?


----------



## Candee15

mlewis78 said:


> The one I have for K1 was for the naked kindle, which was how I first started reading on the K1 until I realized that I needed a cover for the light. So my Waterfield was for no cover inside and it fit PERFECTLY. They make one for using with the cover and another for the naked kindle.
> 
> Sandpiper, which one are you getting this time (WaterField) -- for K3 with cover or without it?


Hmmm. I have to check these out.


----------



## Sandpiper

Candee15 said:


> I just learned about WaterField today and am curious. Do you use that instead of a cover/jacket for your Kindle? I'm still in exploring options mode since my K3 hasn't shipped yet. I dooooo have a K1 but have always kept it in an M-Edge Executive Jacket.


I'm not a voracious reader (yet). But am reading more now than pre-Kindle. (I'm 15% into Pillars of the Earth!) I have a K1 and now K3. I got an Oberon cover and WaterField slip case for K1. Oberon is beautiful, but didn't get a lot of use. For me it's too bulky and heavy to carry in a bag. Kindle is small enough that it should go in a bag with some protection. So therefore, K1 was generally in WaterField slip case when not being read. So definitely wanted a WF slip case for K3. I'm debating on any leather cover for K3. Maybe Amazon's (without light). Oberon's are beautiful. They're going to have a slip case. Wonder what that will be like.

My weakness is the bags -- not covers and cases.


----------



## Sandpiper

After the fact, I'm asking those of you who have had a Sutter zip top in a bright color . . . .  I've looked a reviews on Zappos.  Yes, most all are five star.  But there is the occasional that says the leather is so soft and porous (?) that it gets grungy and stains easily.  What's been your experience?  Comments?


----------



## julip

Sandpiper - my large Sutter is the yellow, and I have not had any problems with staining. I don't use it every day, though. I haven't done it yet, but I'll be treating it with Apple Garde Rain & Stain repellant. I've used this on both my fabric Borsa Bellas and my light colored goat leather Balenciagas, and it works great. If you have a Burlington Coat Factory nearby, you may want to check near the leather jackets to see if yours has it. I got both this and the leather care conditioner there, but it was over a year ago, and recently others have not had luck finding it at theirs.


----------



## mlewis78

I bought a leather conditioning lotion after reading the posts here -- just bought what was in a shoe store nearby, which was Penguin.  I've used it on both of my turquoise and camel large sutters. Haven't had any problems yet.  When I start using it (putting it on soft cloth first), it makes some of the leather dark but only temporarily.  I've only used the turquoise bag so far and not every day.  I've had it out about 5-6 times.  I may buy a leather spray in case it helps protect it as well.


----------



## Sandpiper

I've got Uggs products, but that's for sheepskin.  Similar but different?  There is a Burlington Coat Factory very nearby.  

I don't suppose I'll be using the various bright color bags every day, but at the same time I don't want to have to worry about them when I am carrying them.  The pewter bag is pebbled but not the furry / fuzzy leather finish.  Smooth pebble.  Not so worried about that one.


ETA:  I've got all my stuff, including K3, stuck in the pewter bag.  I just LOVE the style BIG time.


----------



## Sandpiper

Does anyone have one of these bags? I have a couple. Lots of pockets inside and out. K3, at least in slip case or Amazon cover (?), would fit in an inside pocket in the small bag. I don't think the small bag is all that small. Strap is long enough to go over your head like a crossbody.

http://www.healthyback.com/landing-pages/Ameribag-healthy-back-bags/83


----------



## Candee15

Now I'm in a mode of being concerned.  Will any or all leather conditioners darken the lighter leather bags ... i.e. turquoise?  I don't like that idea at all.  I'm getting concerned about light colored leather and am rethinking the value of black, pewter, espresso, etc.

I would appreciate ANY advice from the voices of experience.  Thank you so much!


----------



## lonestar

I ordered the Apple cleaner and conditioner as well as the rain and stain repellent.  It comes in a three pack on Amazon.  Initially, it looked as if the color was darker but once each dries, the color looked the same to me.  I used the combination of these three on turquoise, sky blue, black and red sutters.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I just got the Apple conditioner from Ebay to use on my ordered-but-not-received Oberon cover, should it work equally well on the Sutter all y'all have "enabled" me to buy?

When I came to these boards a few days ago, I had no idea that I needed all this stuff, but I do.


----------



## ZsuZsu

angelmum3- if you are in the north 'burbs, you might want to head to Kenosha to the Fossil Outlet at the Prime Outlets- I saw quite a few Sutters at that location a few weeks ago (but ended up spending my money in the Cole Haan outlet instead!)


----------



## Sandpiper

Today or tomorrow I'm going to head over to good department store where I bought my turquoise bag yesterday. Will ask in bag and/or shoe depts what protection product to use on it. I have a couple _old_ cans of leather protection / cleaning products. Time for new.

ETA: Have I said lately how PERFECT the Sutter large zip top bag is? I won't say the damage I did late last night. Have I said bags, not covers and cases, are my weakness?


----------



## lonestar

Sandpiper said:


> Today or tomorrow I'm going to head over to good department store where I bought my turquoise bag yesterday. Will ask in bag and/or shoe depts what protection product to use on it. I have a couple _old_ cans of leather protection / cleaning products. Time for new.
> 
> ETA: Have I said lately how PERFECT the Sutter large zip top bag is? I won't say the damage I did late last night. Have I said bags, not covers and cases, are my weakness?


Sandpiper- I'm really loving my large Sutter bags too. I have used the turquoise, sky blue and red but not the black yet. After all these years using ONLY black bags, this is such fun. My husband, who NEVER pays attention to these things even told me he likes the red bag. I think you should be able to use most leather cleaners/conditioners. They seem much the same to me. I ordered the Apple products because they were mentioned several times on this thread and because there is only Walmart to shop here close. I like the products and am going to use them on my K3 cover too. I had not even thought about that until reading something on another thread. Yay for the way we help each other here.


----------



## angelmum3

ZsuZsu said:


> angelmum3- if you are in the north 'burbs, you might want to head to Kenosha to the Fossil Outlet at the Prime Outlets- I saw quite a few Sutters at that location a few weeks ago (but ended up spending my money in the Cole Haan outlet instead!)


Thanks - I did go to the Fossil outlet in Gurnee Mills, they did have a few, but I think the price at Macy's or Carson's is cheaper with their sales, however, no choice of color - hence my dilemma!

Yes, thanks for the enabling!! 

and adding a leather protectant and sealant is a must, and just like shoes, it will only darken the leather until it dries - then the color will be the same - no worries, and lots and lots of protection!!

I'm a Disney Freak - went to Disney once, and couldnt get enough, so DH said if I'd run the half marathon (he runs marathons) he'd take me back to Disney - well we've been 3 more times - and this is the bag I carry,









It looks a LOT bigger in this picture (all puffed out) than it is in reality - the two zipper front pockets dont get puffy, I keep my sunglasses, wallet in those, and a autograph book and pen in the other front zipper, then in the top inside goes EVERYTHING you take on vacation - and the water bottle on the sides! perfect -

so these Sutter Crossbody style reminds me of my favorite travel bag, only CLASSY!!


----------



## Sandpiper

Late last night in bed, my mind is going going going on bags!  Doing a little bag purging this morning.  Have a Fossil satchel from a few years ago that I still like.  Easily holds Kindle in a slip case.  Wish I knew name / style of it.  From now on, going to keep paper Fossil tag with style name and price in a pocket of the bag for future reference.


----------



## lonestar

Sandpiper said:


> Late last night in bed, my mind is going going going on bags! Doing a little bag purging this morning. Have a Fossil satchel from a few years ago that I still like. Easily holds Kindle in a slip case. Wish I knew name / style of it. From now on, going to keep paper Fossil tag with style name and price in a pocket of the bag for future reference.
> 
> ETA: What are these Apple products you're talking about? Link?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002RXYN3S/ref=oss_product

Hope that works. I'm inconsistent about being able to post links here. I bought the pack with all three products in it.


----------



## Sandpiper

Thanks.  I just found it myself.  Removed the request for link from my post.  You weren't seeing things.


----------



## julip

unknown2cherubim said:


> I just got the Apple conditioner from Ebay to use on my ordered-but-not-received Oberon cover, should it work equally well on the Sutter all y'all have "enabled" me to buy?
> 
> When I came to these boards a few days ago, I had no idea that I needed all this stuff, but I do.


unknown2cherubim - the Apple conditioner is awesome on both the Oberons and the bags - I use it on both! And you are not alone - I never looked at Fossil bags till this thread popped up.  I am already a confirmed handbag addict, though, so I was an easy victim and it is nice to be among others here. 

Sandpiper - if you are interested in the rain & stain repellent as well, the picture I posted above is also a clickable link. 

angelmum - I love your red bag - the color and the organization, as well as the extra strap. Who makes it? Congrats on your half-marathons! Does this mean you have run it 3 times?


----------



## rittsi

This thread is such a bad influence. I went to the local Fossil store a couple of weeks ago but didn't really see anything that was in the style I had in mind (they didn't have the large sutter). But I kept reading about all these nice bags you guys are buying so I decided to have another look today. (Even took my K3 with me to be sure it fits!) Once again I spent a long time browsing through the bags (with the help of a poor shop assistant) and then I suddenly noticed something new tucked away - the Heritage Fabric Satchel. 

http://www.fossil.com/en_US/shop/women/handbags/satchel_handbags/heritage_fabric_satchel-zb4373p.html?departmentCategoryId=30000&N=0&Va=186&Ns=p_wsc2%7C0%7C%7Cp_weight%7C0&rec=4&pn=c&imagePath=ZB4373918

It fits everything I need for everyday use and is a nice change from my standard brown or black handbags. It's also got enough pockets to keep everything organized. Handbags are definitely my weakness.


----------



## Sandpiper

I wouldn't go for a print myself, but I do like it.  I found three or four bags to purge.  And there was couple nice neutral brown satchels that I am keeping.  Every once in a while, feel like carrying a satchel as opposed to a strap on my shoulder or around my neck.


----------



## rittsi

I don't usually go for print either. I was actually looking for a dark brown/espresso colored bag, but it just caught my eye.  

There are a few I liked as well from the vintage collection, but I'm going to wait and see whether the price will come down a bit during sales. I noticed that some bags were the same value as in The States (euro converted correctly), but others had the same amount, but in euro. eg. $149 in The States and 149€ here. That's actually an increase in price.


----------



## angelmum3

julip said:


> unknown2cherubim - the Apple conditioner is awesome on both the Oberons and the bags - I use it on both! And you are not alone - I never looked at Fossil bags till this thread popped up.  I am already a confirmed handbag addict, though, so I was an easy victim and it is nice to be among others here.
> 
> Sandpiper - if you are interested in the rain & stain repellent as well, the picture I posted above is also a clickable link.
> 
> angelmum - I love your red bag - the color and the organization, as well as the extra strap. Who makes it? Congrats on your half-marathons! Does this mean you have run it 3 times?


I'll say it again - this thread is so enabling!

The bag is from Rick Steeves - http://travelstore.ricksteves.com/catalog/index.cfm?fuseaction=product&theParentId=8&id=273 Its his day pack - the nylon material, so its very lightweight. Yes, I've done 3 Half marathons, but I'm still out of shape, overweight, and old!! It was mostly due to a great group, running club on the Disboards, "WISH - We're Inspired Stay Healthy" They are inspiring and very supportive. In that message board it was all about the Baggalinni, and I thought the Rick Steeves bag was better...

OK here's what I found!








The color is "Paprika" I told you it was an odd color, not read, not peach... Its a Hanover Crossbody - $102.99 +40%off
but is it large enough for a Kindle?









this one is Bronze, its 25% off today and tomorrow I can get an extra 20% The tag is too blurry for me to see its the Sutton? not the Large one...
Is this one big enough for the Kindle?

and this one the stripes are suede, which makes me wonder how to keep that clean! and yet, the inside is so different, that I really like it!!

















My thumb is on the inside pocket, and the stripes have a flap for added pockets
Inside my 3 fingers are inside 1 pocket - the middle is a zipper pocket and the other fingers have slips for cards...
its the castille on sale for $102.99 40% off of that price


----------



## angelmum3

So help me spend my money!  

I was all set for the Bronze style - the red, or cognac.. or the tan... 

but the Paprika stands out!  But will it hold the Kindle? or the Striped Castille...


----------



## Sandpiper

Certain shades of red are especially beautiful.  I do like that paprika above.


----------



## skyblue

Great photos, *angelmum3*!!! Thanks for posting them!! I am surprised by the bronze color. Online it looks shiney bright. Your photo makes the bronze look richer and less glaring. It almost appears to be a mushroom color.

Did you find them at Gurney Mills?

We have lots of Rick Steves backpacks. We've traveled all over the world with them. Our last trip to Europe that backpack was my suitcase!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just received the Paprika Hanover from another KBer. It's such a beautiful color! I say go for that one. 

Yes, the crossbody is large enough for the K3. The Kindle fits perfectly in the back pocket.


----------



## angelmum3

The Bronze was pretty - mushroom color is a good description.

We are hoping to make it to Ireland in the next year or so (dh having a problem with jobs, the economy is problematic! He's a computer software engineer... )

These I found at Skokie Old Orchard Mall... Altho The Fossil Store at Gurnee Mills had better choices than the Fossil store at Old Orchard! Nordstrom's, and Lord and Taylor had Fossil bag, but not a lot of choices... but my head is spinning trying to remember where each bag was at!!

I was thinking of driving out to Woodfield Mall, but I think I'll just make a choice and buy one!


----------



## angelmum3

luvmy4brats said:


> I just received the Paprika Hanover from another KBer. It's such a beautiful color! I say go for that one.
> 
> Yes, the crossbody is large enough for the K3. The Kindle fits perfectly in the back pocket.


There's enough room in the Hanover for the Kindle? (I'll have a bag, but no Kindle!! )


----------



## luvmy4brats

angelmum3 said:


> There's enough room in the Hanover for the Kindle? (I'll have a bag, but no Kindle!! )


Yep. Give me a minute and I'll snap a quick picture.


----------



## angelmum3

linda~lou said:


> I sent Amazon a e-mail asking if they could tell me who makes it. I'm sure it's not real high on their list of priorities for a response. In the meantime anyone recognize this bag? I want badly!!!!!
> 
> OMG, seriously, I LOVE this bag. I am partial to Coach and I was hoping this would compare. Well, I am in awe. I have seen Fossil before, actually have a small one. But this one, the leather is like buttah, it's amazing. And best of all, everything fits, even my iPad!!! I want the black for winter and will pay full price from Zappos, that's how much I love it!!
> And it doesn't seem that huge considering how much it holds. The strap can be worn short over your shoulder or long cross body. It's just perfect!!!


I forgot which bag was in the first post - and the lovely pictures.... I may now change my mind again! I thought the bag looked huge, but considering how organizing it is....


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here's a picture of the K3 in the Hanover. You can see it fits PERFECTLY in the pocket under the flap. (It's in an Amazon cover)


----------



## julip

Luv, I love your paprika! It is so pretty! Angelmum, here is a look at my K3 in the green cover, in my black Hanover:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.msg619063.html#msg619063


----------



## angelmum3

thanks Julip and Luv - 

it just makes it that much harder tho!!!


----------



## julip

That's why you inevitably end up with multiples.  

Congrats on your half-marathons - that is an awesome accomplishment! And thanks too for the info on your bag - it really looks like a great find, and perfect for all day at the park. Love your finds today too. Good luck on your decision!


----------



## luvmy4brats

angelmum3 said:


> thanks Julip and Luv -
> 
> it just makes it that much harder tho!!!


Tell me about it. The Paprika bag was Fossil #5 from this thread. I now have a Large Sutter Zip in turquoise, a Sutter Crossbody in turquoise, a Sutter Crossbody in Orange, a Blackburn patchwork satchel and now the Hanover in Paprika.

I better be done. Hubs is gonna skin me if I buy another one.


----------



## angelmum3

thanks Julip, but because you posted the link to your black hanover, I had to reread that page, and the pages after that.... 

yes, my head is spinning, and spinning....


----------



## angelmum3

Danariel said:


> Oh? You mean this one?
> 
> 
> Mine just came in today, and it's LOVELY! I want to get some leather protector on it before I use it, and was unable to locate any on my outing to Burlington Coat factory yesterday.
> 
> However, I did find this lovely thing at T J Maxx:
> 
> 
> It's a Franco Sarto Big Top II Crossbody. It's not real leather  but I think that'll be fine for rainy days and such. It's polyurethane, and it comes with the change purse and umbrella pictured with it. It was $24.99.
> 
> There are TWO full length magnetic closure pockets that will hold a Kindle (2 OR 3) just fine, leaving the main zipper pocket for the change purse, umbrella, my glasses, sunglasses, and wallet. There's even another magnetic snap pocket on the front where I can carry my smaller handgun if I'm wearing something that I can't keep it on my belt, and a zip pocket on top of that. There's a zip pocket and two patch pockets inside, and another zip pocket on the back, too, so I should NEVER have to dig through tons of crap to find anything, everything has it's own place.
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies are such enablers, but I love it!


That bag from TJMaxx is on sale, and I almost bought it at Gurnee Mills - Marshalls had it on sale!


----------



## Sandpiper

I saw the bronze in person yesterday.  It does have shiny / metallic look.  Maybe you could say shiny kind of neutral brown.  It doesn't have the very slight fuzz (?) finish that the bright colors have.  It's a smooth pebble finish.


----------



## Sandpiper

I could start a bunch of polls, so two for starters. I'll just try asking questions here.

Bag hardware:

Definitely nickel / won't consider brass? Me: That's me
Prefer nickel / brass might be OK? Me: No
Definitely brass / won't consider nickel? Me: No
Prefer brass / nickel might be OK? Me: No
Depends on color of bag? Me: No
Does not matter? Me: No

Using Sutter large zip top, Kindle goes in:

Back zip pocket? Me: Yes
Front zip pocket? Me: No
Center zip compartment? Me: No


----------



## MsBea

This thread has taken on a life of it's own!!  After stalking this board for weeks, I ended up purchasing my  first Fossil (actually 2).  The one for my new Kindle is a hanover crossbody in grey which is absolutely gorgeous.

My other one is a Fossil "Sasha" and I bought that one well ..... just because it was cute  -- and that' my final answer!


----------



## angelmum3

MsBea said:


> This thread has taken on a life of it's own!! After stalking this board for weeks, I ended up purchasing my first Fossil (actually 2). The one for my new Kindle is a hanover crossbody in grey which is absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> My other one is a Fossil "Sasha" and I bought that one well ..... just because it was cute -- and that' my final answer!


You know MsBea, this post would mean ever so much more with pictures...

pretty please?


----------



## skyblue

angelmum3 said:


> That bag from TJMaxx is on sale, and I almost bought it at Gurnee Mills - Marshalls had it on sale!


I actually own the Franco Sarto cross body bag. I used it for a trip to Disney World this spring. It worked out quite well. I am a bag snob and only carry leather, but I made an exception for this one. It is a surprisingly nice bag, and I didn't mind it not being leather at all!


----------



## MsBea

LOL okay give me a minute


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> I could start a bunch of polls, so two for starters. I'll just try asking questions here.
> 
> Bag hardware:
> 
> Definitely nickel / won't consider brass? Me: That's me
> Prefer nickel / brass might be OK? Me: No
> Definitely brass / won't consider nickel? Me: No
> Prefer brass / nickel might be OK? Me: No
> Depends on color of bag? Me: No
> Does not matter? Me: No
> 
> Using Sutter large zip top, Kindle goes in:
> 
> Back zip pocket? Me: Yes
> Front zip pocket? Me: No
> Center zip compartment? Me: No


Sandpiper:
Thanks for the input on the bronze finish!
As for your poll, I strongly prefer *NICKEL* hardware. I rarely purchase a bag with brass hardware. I am not a Sutter owner at present, but I definitely want one!!! I want the large in pewter, but it's not available, so I am stuck on a color I will use the most!


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> Sandpiper:
> I am not a Sutter owner at present, but I definitely want one!!! I want the large in pewter, but it's not available, so I am stuck on a color I will use the most!


I don't get it. (Or I did get it. ) You and someone else said they wanted Sutter large zip top in pewter, but it's not available. I bought it yesterday in a store in the Chicago 'burbs. Fossil made it in limited quantity?


----------



## mlewis78

Candee15 said:


> Now I'm in a mode of being concerned. Will any or all leather conditioners darken the lighter leather bags ... i.e. turquoise? I don't like that idea at all. I'm getting concerned about light colored leather and am rethinking the value of black, pewter, espresso, etc.
> 
> I would appreciate ANY advice from the voices of experience. Thank you so much!


No. I was just referring to when I start to apply the lotion that there is a dark streak that disappears as I rub it in with a cloth and it dries. It hasn't darkened mine. I apply to cloth first. That's with the Penguin brand of leather lotion.


----------



## angelmum3

Sandpiper said:


> I don't get it. (Or I did get it. ) You and someone else said they wanted Sutter large zip top in pewter, but it's not available. I bought it yesterday in a store in the Chicago 'burbs. Fossil made it in limited quantity?


The Pewter I saw, in large was at Carson Piere Scott I believe, but it was on the bottom shelf behind a bunch of darker Sutter bags...

and at least you know exactly what you want!

I just want!!


----------



## mlewis78

Sandpiper said:


> Does anyone have one of these bags? I have a couple. Lots of pockets inside and out. K3, at least in slip case or Amazon cover (?), would fit in an inside pocket in the small bag. I don't think the small bag is all that small. Strap is long enough to go over your head like a crossbody.
> 
> http://www.healthyback.com/landing-pages/Ameribag-healthy-back-bags/83


I've had some of these in the past but not since I've had my kindles. I got the most use out of the extra small and carried a larger tote along with it for work. I was wondering where the K fits into one of the pockets. I think Leslie or one of the other moderators said that they have a heathyback bag.


----------



## Sandpiper

angelmum3 said:


> The Pewter I saw, in large was at Carson Piere Scott I believe, but it was on the bottom shelf behind a bunch of darker Sutter bags...
> 
> and at least you know exactly what you want!
> 
> I just want!!


Guess I said yesterday that's where I got it -- Carsons in Yorktown. On sale for 25% off regular price.

What I want is -- too much. (That's too much in quantity. That's bad.) So many gorgeous choices. I can't resist. I was looking on-line at Zappos late last night . . . .


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> I don't get it. (Or I did get it. ) You and someone else said they wanted Sutter large zip top in pewter, but it's not available. I bought it yesterday in a store in the Chicago 'burbs. Fossil made it in limited quantity?


The pewter in larger Which burbs, *Sandpiper*?? I think I need to do a road trip!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandpiper

mlewis78 said:


> I've had some of these in the past but not since I've had my kindles. I got the most use out of the extra small and carried a larger tote along with it for work. I was wondering where the K fits into one of the pockets. I think Leslie or one of the other moderators said that they have a heathyback bag.


I have a small nylon and a larger size leather. Thinking of the small size, looking into the open bag there's an open slanted pocket inside on the right. I put my Kindle upright in there. I'm sure Kindle would fit comfortably in other pockets in my larger bag.


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> Guess I said yesterday that's where I got it -- Carsons in Yorktown. On sale for 25% off regular price.
> 
> What I want is -- too much. (That's too much in quantity. That's bad.) So many gorgeous choices. I can't resist. I was looking on-line at Zappos late last night . . . .


Yorktown in Lombard, IL YIKES, I am in trouble!


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> The pewter in larger Which burbs, *Sandpiper*?? I think I need to do a road trip!!!!!!!!


Carsons at Yorktown in Lombard. You're in Chicagoland?


----------



## angelmum3

skyblue said:


> The pewter in larger Which burbs, *Sandpiper*?? I think I need to do a road trip!!!!!!!!


I cant say for sure if the Skokie Carson's had it in pewter, but I'll bet you could call around - I'm thinking of going to Woodfield tomorrow in Schaumburg!!


----------



## angelmum3

Sandpiper said:


> Carsons at Yorktown in Lombard. You're in Chicagoland?


  - while I was in Skokie today digging in the Clearance purse rack at Macy's, I was wondering if any of the other treasure hunters were from KB!!


----------



## stanghla

Pushka said:


> I have the green Hanover and it really is very special. And of course, blue sutter, turquoise, um, purple, gosh, I love them all.
> 
> Love the way this thread is keeping pace with the k3 thread!


Where did you find a green hanover? I have not been able to find one anywhere on line.


----------



## MsBea

Here are my new fossils. I bought the "Sasha" on Ebay. It's in Egg plant and my newest one is the Hanover in grey with my kindle in my Timbuk2 sleeve


----------



## angelmum3

Perfect MsBea - thank you for sharing!!  What color is the middle one?  It looks like a metallic color?


----------



## Vet

Oh! That Sasha is cute!


----------



## Sandpiper

angelmum3 said:


> Perfect MsBea - thank you for sharing!! What color is the middle one? It looks like a metallic color?


I'm guessing bronze?


----------



## ayuryogini

MsBea said:


> This thread has taken on a life of it's own!! After stalking this board for weeks, I ended up purchasing my first Fossil (actually 2). The one for my new Kindle is a hanover crossbody in grey which is absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> My other one is a Fossil "Sasha" and I bought that one well ..... just because it was cute -- and that' my final answer!


You're a woman after my heart, MsBea. I was so glad to see this thread is still so active after being away awhile. I bought the large Sutter in purple, then was hooked on Fossil bags. I fell in love with the raspberry Sasha and had to buy it. I thought I was done, then kept seeing posts of the Hanover. I wish I'd taken advantage of the Macy's sale last weekend. I went yesterday and found one in grey, but it was kind of beat up and they could only discount 10% off their $138 price. I found the grey one at Dillard's for $98, so bought that one. It seems like the grey ones are getting harder and harder to find, at least on line, so I was happy to get it.
I sure love this thread, not much is better than handbags and Kindles all in the same place.


----------



## julip

*Coupon Alert ...*

I just got an ebags insiders email with coupon code *EM20LTHER* - "20% off all leather handbags. Every leather handbag! Every brand! No restrictions! Hurry, ends 9/19".


----------



## MsBea

Sandpiper said:


> I'm guessing bronze?


Actually it is the grey as in the other picture. I used another camera and the color didn't come out very well. I have my eye on a red Hanover, unfortunately cannot find one locally, so I may have to go on line and get it. But for now, I'm leaving this thread and NEVER coming back (yea, right!)


----------



## manou

This thread 'enabled' me to add a Sutter Large in espresso to the 2 (black and camel) I purchased earlier


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Just a reminder ladies, starting tonight at midnite Anuschka handbags on shopnbc 

Program schedule:
12am-2am= Today's Top Value

8am-9am

12pm-1pm

4pm-5pm

10pm-11pm

All are eastern standard time


----------



## Candee15

ayuryogini said:


> You're a woman after my heart, MsBea. I was so glad to see this thread is still so active after being away awhile. I bought the large Sutter in purple, then was hooked on Fossil bags. I fell in love with the raspberry Sasha and had to buy it. I thought I was done, then kept seeing posts of the Hanover. I wish I'd taken advantage of the Macy's sale last weekend. I went yesterday and found one in grey, but it was kind of beat up and they could only discount 10% off their $138 price. I found the grey one at Dillard's for $98, so bought that one. It seems like the grey ones are getting harder and harder to find, at least on line, so I was happy to get it.
> I sure love this thread, not much is better than handbags and Kindles all in the same place.


Oooh. Which raspberry Sasha did you buy? I just ordered one.


----------



## ayuryogini

Candee15 said:


> Oooh. Which raspberry Sasha did you buy? I just ordered one.


That's right, I forgot there's more than one type; it's the Large Top Zip, similar in size to the lg Sutter top zip; I love the embossed leather and the brass hardware. Is that the one you got?


----------



## angelmum3

Sandpiper said:


> I could start a bunch of polls, so two for starters. I'll just try asking questions here.
> 
> Bag hardware:
> 
> Definitely nickel / won't consider brass? Me: That's me
> Prefer nickel / brass might be OK? Me: No
> Definitely brass / won't consider nickel? Me: No
> Prefer brass / nickel might be OK? Me: No
> Depends on color of bag? Me: No
> Does not matter? Me: No
> 
> Using Sutter large zip top, Kindle goes in:
> 
> Back zip pocket? Me: Yes
> Front zip pocket? Me: No
> Center zip compartment? Me: No


I have to be honest here - I dont own any bags with "hardware"! I've lived many years with only one bag, a nice red leather Aigner, kind of a half moon shape if you will...

Then the Disney Rick Steeve's travel bag... (that doesnt count does it?) While at Disney, the message boards were filled with a Vera Bradley Style Hidden Mickey so I grabbed that one.... that was 3 years ago. (I resisted the Disney Dooney and Burke Bag btw!).... My new DIL was shocked I had just the 2 - so she found a sale and bought me a lovely (a bit larger than anything I've owned) Chanel, Black bag! Then my mom ended up in a back room sale of Coach bags - she got me a purplish reddish HUGE bag (I would knock everything over when shopping) it fits my macBook Pro in it, perfect!

Then, I wandered into this thread....


----------



## Candee15

ayuryogini said:


> That's right, I forgot there's more than one type; it's the Large Top Zip, similar in size to the lg Sutter top zip; I love the embossed leather and the brass hardware. Is that the one you got?


Yes, that's the one I'm getting. It's pretty I'm excited!!!


----------



## Sandpiper

Good morning. I'm late to the coffee klatch.

Did I find a new color or have you seen it before? Fossil calls it medium blue. Fall / cool weather color? Use it all year? Kind of a "denim blue"?


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Sandpiper said:


> Good morning. I'm late to the coffee klatch.
> 
> Did I find a new color or have you seen it before? Fossil calls it medium blue. Fall / cool weather color? Use it all year? Kind of a "denim blue"?
> <image snipped>


I love that color. Is it suede leather or just leather (don't know the technical term) or what? I'm still trying to get a Sutter from Ebay.


----------



## Sandpiper

unknown2cherubim said:


> I love that color. Is it suede leather or just leather (don't know the technical term) or what? I'm still trying to get a Sutter from Ebay.


It looks like it WILL be the "suede" leather, same as all the other colors. It's on the UPS truck now coming to my door. (Just thought I heard the truck, but it wasn't.) 

ETA: Just a minute later. Vito, Brown / UPS guy, was just here. I can confirm it is suede.


----------



## mlewis78

Sandpiper said:


> Good morning. I'm late to the coffee klatch.
> 
> Did I find a new color or have you seen it before? Fossil calls it medium blue. Fall / cool weather color? Use it all year? Kind of a "denim blue"?


This looks like the sky blue to me. Or is this a new one? I don't think that Fossil is into sutters any more. The Cooper line is another variation of it (and Sasha).


----------



## Sandpiper

mlewis78 said:


> This looks like the sky blue to me. Or is this a new one? I don't think that Fossil is into sutters any more. The Cooper line is another variation of it (and Sasha).


It was just delivered. It is not sky blue. That's a brighter blue. This is darker -- denimish. I got it at a sale price on Zappos. Said it was the last one.

ETA: In sunlight the colors look very true, but in a room with just lamp light (my bedroom), the medium blue looks almost like a dark turquoise. For a moment I thought two bags were the same. But, again, in sunlight you can easily see the true colors.

Turquoise is teal / greenish. Bright color. Medium blue is definitely blue. Darker color. Not navy by any means though.


----------



## mlewis78

Zappos did have those in sky blue -- or at least that's what they called it.


----------



## mlewis78

I think your picture is darker. The sky can be different blues. The Oberon sky blue is like a denim blue.

http://www.zappos.com/fossil-sutter-crossbody-sky-blue?zfcTest=prodPage2a:0


----------



## mlewis78

Uh-oh.  Now I'm starting to like the sky blue sutter a lot.


----------



## Sandpiper

mlewis78 said:


> Zappos did have those in sky blue -- or at least that's what they called it.


I saw that color too. Didn't feel the need for turquoise AND sky blue. Those are similar.

My Fossil Sutter large zip top count -- in a very short time. OMG!!


----------



## mlewis78

I didn't see the need for both colors either, but some have posted in this thread that they have bought both.  I really can't buy anything right now!


----------



## Sandpiper

mlewis78 said:


> I think your picture is darker. The sky can be different blues. The Oberon sky blue is like a denim blue.


Hmmmm. Maybe. I've only seen sky blue in photos here. Got the sense it was a brighter blue than this, but . . . . The "medium blue" bag I have here must have been in someone else's home because the paper Fossil tag with color name is not on it. Does not look used at all. Plastic tag thingy is still on the bag at the other end of top zipper. Probably then Zappos just called it "medium blue" when they relisted it on their site.

You could very well be right about the color.

I love color / talking about color.

In the sunlight, the medium / sky blue has a dark turquoise look to me when not held next to actual turquoise bag. When they're held together in the sunlight, you can definitely see the difference.


----------



## mlewis78

What was it called when you ordered it from the website?


----------



## Sandpiper

I just called Zappos.  Customer service there confirmed that it is FOSSIL's color medium blue.  Not held next to each other, it looks so much like turquoise to me.  But that's not a reason not to keep it.  

On the Zappos web site it was called medium blue.

ETA:  Time to finish getting dressed.  Then off to store to get some protection product for the leather.  I'm getting less and less worried about bags getting dirty, etc.  Some protection probably would be good though.


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> *Coupon Alert ...*
> 
> I just got an ebags insiders email with coupon code *EM20LTHER* - "20% off all leather handbags. Every leather handbag! Every brand! No restrictions! Hurry, ends 9/19".


You mean that this could be the Anuschka Leopard for 20% off?? Noooooooo!!!! Don't do that to me, I shall resist, lol


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> You mean that this could be the Anuschka Leopard for 20% off?? Noooooooo!!!! Don't do that to me, I shall resist, lol


Actually ... that is _exactly_ what that means. Plus a pretty blue wallet.  First thing I thought of. lol

kindled spirit - thanks for the Anuschka reminder! Can't wait. Anything in particular you have your eye on? 

Love that sky blue sutter!!


----------



## angelmum3

Sandpiper said:


> I saw that color too. Didn't feel the need for turquoise AND sky blue. Those are similar.
> 
> My Fossil Sutter large zip top count -- in a very short time. OMG!!


I have bag envy! Glad you said you got the last one!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> kindled spirit - thanks for the Anuschka reminder! Can't wait. Anything in particular you have your eye on?


Waiting to see what the Today's Value will be as it is usually on value pay..lol That's the only way I can budget in a new bag right now but I'm sure they will have lotsss that I want  I've went completely overboard the last couple months.

Kathy Van Zeeland
3 Fossils
Dooney and Bourke
B. Makowsky...and last but not least
Coach
I have to rein myself in for now


----------



## julip

Nice haul, Kindled Spirit! Did you ever get a chance to see the Maggie Embossed in person?   I'm hoping I can just window shop during these shows ...


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Kindled Spirit said:


> Waiting to see what the Today's Value will be as it is usually on value pay..lol That's the only way I can budget in a new bag right now but I'm sure they will have lotsss that I want  I've went completely overboard the last couple months.
> 
> Kathy Van Zeeland
> 3 Fossils
> Dooney and Bourke
> B. Makowsky...and last but not least
> Coach
> I have to rein myself in for now


I completely went overboard too. I bought 4 Cole Haan purses that will hold my Kindle. This thread got me started and I......just.....couldn't....stop.


----------



## julip

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I completely went overboard too. I bought 4 Cole Haan purses that will hold my Kindle. This thread got me started and I......just.....couldn't....stop.


Oh wow - do you have a picture of them all together?  I bet they are super gorgeous!!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

julip said:


> Oh wow - do you have a picture of them all together?  I bet they are super gorgeous!!


The 4th one arrives tomorrow. I will take a picture this weekend and post it but only if you will back me up when I tell my husband "The Kindle boards made me do it!"


----------



## julip

AnelaBelladonna said:


> The 4th one arrives tomorrow. I will take a picture this weekend and post it but only if you will back me up when I tell my husband "The Kindle boards made me do it!"


Ha! I got your back.  

Thanks in advance for the picture!


----------



## Sandpiper

I just got Kiwi spray protectorant.

Oh oh.  Looked in bag dept again.  Oh oh.  Another style I like.  Doesn't have all the outside pockets, but I like it.  Fossil Heirloom satchel in grey.  Short satchel straps, but also long strap (not adjustable) that hooks on to hang it around your neck like crossbody.  Zipper on the one in the store didn't slide easily, so salesperson is checking for another from another store.  Could buy on line, but this department store has interest-free charge accounts.  Can pay account balance over a few months.   

ETA:  They do have it in another store, so in a few days . . . .


----------



## angelmum3

I grabbed my giveaway Goodwill Clothes - and headed out to Carson's.  I got 10 - 20% off coupons, and went to the handbag section... 

and on my way to that Paprika bag, I saw a red sutter, not the Large... and its marked down to $73... all that hardware, is it me?  Can it really hold a Kindle?..... wait, if its marked down to $73, maybe its 40% off, like the Paprika (sale price is $102) hmmm, maybe I can buy them at different times and use a 20% off coupon for each - so that would be 60% off right?

So I get in a very long line.... argggg the red bag doesnt make the 40% off, its only 25% off, but I can still use the 20% off coupon...



My head is spinning!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I am jealous of all of you who can just go down to your nearest shopping center and find your Sutters.  I have to do it online and I haven't found a Sutter Crossbody (large) for under $100.  The small ones are $98 but that is their full price.  Ebags discount didn't work for me on their Sutters.

I want one in expresso.  I'm so sad.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

unknown2cherubim said:


> I am jealous of all of you who can just go down to your nearest shopping center and find your Sutters. I have to do it online and I haven't found a Sutter Crossbody (large) for under $100. The small ones are $98 but that is their full price. Ebags discount didn't work for me on their Sutters.
> 
> I want one in expresso. I'm so sad.


Have you tried 6pm.com? They are under $100 there.


----------



## angelmum3

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Have you tried 6pm.com? They are under $100 there.


ARRG - enabler!! 

They have a blue Sutter Crossbody for $58!! But I think the red one at Carson's is $45 with my discounts and coupon...

Do I, no of course not...

should I buy the red one?


----------



## unknown2cherubim

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Have you tried 6pm.com? They are under $100 there.


 Thank for reminding me about that site. They do indeed have them, just not in expresso. I'll keep my eye on that site now, just in case. mel


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

angelmum3 said:


> ARRG - enabler!!
> 
> They have a blue Sutter Crossbody for $58!! But I think the red one at Carson's is $45 with my discounts and coupon...
> 
> Do I, no of course not...
> 
> should I buy the red one?


I am glad I could help. I think you should get them both!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Nice haul, Kindled Spirit! Did you ever get a chance to see the Maggie Embossed in person?  I'm hoping I can just window shop during these shows ...


No unfortunately they didn't have it. I plan to go back in a month or so when I go back to my hometown. But now I've got my eye on Brahmin. That's the bag I want for Christmas


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Kindled Spirit said:


> No unfortunately they didn't have it. I plan to go back in a month or so when I go back to my hometown. But now I've got my eye on Brahmin. That's the bag I want for Christmas


Brahmin and Cole Haan are my very favorite purse designers. Not only are they beautiful, they are extremely well made and last a long time. You get your money's worth. Which Brahmin do you want?


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe

Phew, I can jump in now.  I just scored a NWT "teal" Sutter crossbody on eBay for $26.99 + $6 shipping.  It's smaller than I'm used to, but hey it's THE Kindle bag. I adore Fossil, they have a good mix of quality with fashion.  And their little keys go with my Tiffany keys


----------



## Vet

UltraPremiumDeluxe said:


> Phew, I can jump in now. I just scored a NWT "teal" Sutter crossbody on eBay for $26.99 + $6 shipping. It's smaller than I'm used to, but hey it's THE Kindle bag. I adore Fossil, they have a good mix of quality with fashion. And their little keys go with my Tiffany keys


Oh, nice! Is the teal pretty close in color to the tourquoise? Please post pictures!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Brahmin and Cole Haan are my very favorite purse designers. Not only are they beautiful, they are extremely well made and last a long time. You get your money's worth. Which Brahmin do you want?


Right now my favorite is the Louise Rose satchel. They have such beautiful colors in it it's hard to choose. But I'm leaning more toward the Pecan or the Toasted Almond. Yes, they are beautiful well made bags


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Kindled Spirit said:


> Right now my favorite is the Louise Rose satchel. They have such beautiful colors in it it's hard to choose. But I'm leaning more toward the Pecan or the Toasted Almond. Yes, they are beautiful well made bags


They are both very beautiful!


----------



## Pushka

I have sky blue and turquoise in the small sutter, and they are rather close in colour (to my hubby's eyes anyway, which is probably a good thing) but I love this colour blue.  Denim is exactly the word I would describe it as, the exact colour of the blue oberon butterfly (K2 style).


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I finally got one and I think it is going to be my one and only but it is a beaut:

sutter on Flickr

Perfect for autumn and for my Kindle. Thanks y'all for posting such gorgeous pix of your bags.


----------



## manou

This thread is evil  
I just bought my 4rth Sutter on ebay - in purple...
Must stop buying bags, must stop buying bags...


----------



## Sandpiper

unknown2cherubim said:


> I finally got one and I think it is going to be my one and only but it is a beaut:
> 
> Perfect for autumn and for my Kindle. Thanks y'all for posting such gorgeous pix of your bags.


Is that a large top zip? That's what I want if it exists -- Sutter large top zip in a neutral brown.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Sandpiper said:


> Is that a large top zip? That's what I want if it exists -- Sutter large top zip in a neutral brown.


I got it on Ebay so I don't know, but here are the dimensions: 14 X 11.5 X 3.5 -- I'm pretty sure thats the large one, although there are experts on this thread who could say for sure. I knew by the dimensions that it was the one I wanted.


----------



## Cammie

ALERT! ALERT! Ebags...20% off all leather bags....includes Fossil bags.....may be time to get your favorite color or another color!

http://www.ebags.com/index.cfm?sourceid=EM20LTHER


----------



## KimberlyinMN

unknown2cherubim said:


> I got it on Ebay so I don't know, but here are the dimensions: 14 X 11.5 X 3.5 -- I'm pretty sure thats the large one, although there are experts on this thread who could say for sure. I knew by the dimensions that it was the one I wanted.


Going by the photo, it looks like it is the medium bag. I don't see a zipper on the top.


----------



## Sandpiper

unknown2cherubim said:


> I got it on Ebay so I don't know, but here are the dimensions: 14 X 11.5 X 3.5 -- I'm pretty sure thats the large one, although there are experts on this thread who could say for sure. I knew by the dimensions that it was the one I wanted.


Going by those dimensions, sure seems to be the large size. Good deal! Do you know -- is there a zipper on top?

My WaterField slip case for K3 came today. Perfect fit of course. Love WaterField slip cases. Nothing at all fancy. Good basic light weight protection.


----------



## Candee15

I have what is kind of a dumb question. Is there any way to remove scuff marks from the turquoise bag, for example? Do they matter?


----------



## ayuryogini

Sandpiper said:


> Is that a large top zip? That's what I want if it exists -- Sutter large top zip in a neutral brown.


Going by the dimensions, it sounds like the large, but by the photo, it's the medium; 
the large has a larger area between the zipper above the pocket and top of the bag, 
plus as unknown2cherubim noted, it doesn't seem to have a zipper at the very top, as the large Top Zip does.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

ayuryogini said:


> Going by the dimensions, it sounds like the large, but by the photo, it's the medium;
> the large has a larger area between the zipper above the pocket and top of the bag,
> plus as unknown2cherubim noted, it doesn't seem to have a zipper at the very top, as the large Top Zip does.


There is no zipper on top. I wanted a cross-body and I didn't see any top zips which were also cross-body. However if the dimensions are accurate this will suit me to a T and I love the design of them. I'll take pictures when it gets here.


----------



## ayuryogini

Sandpiper said:


> Oh oh. Looked in bag dept again. Oh oh. Another style I like. Doesn't have all the outside pockets, but I like it. Fossil Heirloom satchel in grey. Short satchel straps, but also long strap (not adjustable) that hooks on to hang it around your neck like crossbody.


Oh, I love that Heirloom Satchel; I've been eyeing the Cognac one at Zappos. I've never seen the grey; I love grey, but I just got the Hanover in grey. 
Did you notice if the K3 fit in the front zipper pocket?
(BTW, Doesn't it have brass hardware, or is that just on the Cognac? I thought you didn't like brass (it's my preference, or gold, no matter what color bag))


----------



## angelmum3

I thought about it, I was going with the small sutter, but decided that the large one will make a perfect travel bag! So I'll hold out until I work a few more days, and maybe they will put the large ones on sale in the Spring!










So I think I'll hold on to my Paprika bag - do I use it now? or wait till Spring!! One thing is for sure, I am now noticing everybody's bags! I never noticed before, now I'm constantly looking!! (lots of Vera Bradley, lots of Coach bags, and mostly non descript bags...


----------



## angelmum3

Candee15 said:


> I have what is kind of a dumb question. Is there any way to remove scuff marks from the turquoise bag, for example? Do the matter?


In the old days, we'd use an artist gum eraser, now with the microfiber cloths, they do a good job taking off scuff marks (now I've never used the magic eraser, maybe try it on the inside to see if it takes off the color first)

and when the gum eraser needed more help I'd take a cotton ball and a tiny bit of rubbing alcohol - then make sure to dry off that alcohol with a cloth...


----------



## KimberlyinMN

angelmum3 said:


> In the old days, we'd use an artist gum eraser, now with the microfiber cloths, they do a good job taking off scuff marks (now I've never used the magic eraser, maybe try it on the inside to see if it takes off the color first)
> 
> and when the gum eraser needed more help I'd take a cotton ball and a tiny bit of rubbing alcohol - then make sure to dry off that alcohol with a cloth...


I'd be scared to use the Magic Eraser. Isn't that like a super duper fine sanding block? It might take off lots more than just the scuff marks. (At least I recall reading about kids getting burns on their faces when they were "playing" with the Magic Eraser.) Although maybe it's been reformulated or something.


----------



## Candee15

angelmum3 said:


> In the old days, we'd use an artist gum eraser, now with the microfiber cloths, they do a good job taking off scuff marks (now I've never used the magic eraser, maybe try it on the inside to see if it takes off the color first)
> 
> and when the gum eraser needed more help I'd take a cotton ball and a tiny bit of rubbing alcohol - then make sure to dry off that alcohol with a cloth...


I haven't tried anything, but I'm worried about these light leathers scuffing. A cotton ball and alcohol can be used on the Fossil leather? Gosh, I wish I knew!!


----------



## Candee15

What I'm really wondering is:  Has anyone in this "group" ever tried to remove or cared to remove scuffs from one of their light-colored (such as turquoise) Fossil handbags?  Was it successful?

What does everyone do when these bags inevitably get scuff marks?


----------



## angelmum3

Candee - does the Fossil bag have a bit of Leather on the inside?  I would use one of those microfiber cloths on that - I will say at school to take off scuff marks we use a tennis ball (I know its for the floor!  but my point is a plain cloth rubbed in small circles should be fine!)

ITA about making sure the magic eraser wouldnt take off the color - I only have used mine on walls! (I was amazed it took off DD artwork on the wallpaper w/o damaging the wallpaper! This was almost 10 years ago tho!)

a gum eraser is not the same as an eraser on your pencils - its more like putty - and I would try that - but you probably have the cotton and rubbing alcohol - but you should check it on an inside part... oh I can try it!!

I dont have scuff marks, but I know thats why I wont use mine until I get the leather protector on it!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

@Candee, will you report back?  I'm curious, too.


----------



## angelmum3

rubbing alcohol took off the color - inside the bag is the Fossil logo in leather, so I took a bit of rubbing alcohol and cotton, rubbed inside - and sure enough, paprika on the cotton!  But as near as I can tell, I dont have a bald color spot on that label!!


----------



## Candee15

Okay. Here is my problem. Last week I HAD (notice past tense) the large Sitter bag. I wasn't about to use it without leather conditioner.  I bought some leather wipes for handbags and shoes. Here is where everything took a turn for the worse. My perfect bag (hand picked by me) got ruined. The leather darkened in spots and didn't lighten up again even after drying for days. Luckily the store took the bag back, but I don't have my beautiful bag anymore!!!!! I bought the large Sitter in black and love it and will use it a lot, but I miss my turquoise. I found one on sale yesterday, but it has too many scuff marks to my liking. I don't know if I could "fix" it, so I didn't buy it.

Now I really am wondering. That's why I'm asking for opinions. What a saga, hmmmmmm?


----------



## Karma Kindle

Keep your eyes out at Nordstrom Rack.. I saw the large Sutter in Berry (a pretty raspberry color) there last night for about $55.

Meanwhile,  a good leather conditioner (not wipes) -- get the real deal - I use Hyde Food, and Apple is good -- and Cadillac is good..will slightly darken a bag -- BUT, it does provide protection.  I use Hyde Food -- I treated my bag when I first got it and this past Sunday my bag ended up getting DRENCHED in the rain -- it dried out and looks just fine.


----------



## angelmum3

Candee15 said:


> Okay. Here is my problem. Last week I HAD (notice past tense) the large Sitter bag. I wasn't about to use it without leather conditioner. I bought some leather wipes for handbags and shoes. Here is where everything took a turn for the worse. My perfect bag (hand picked by me) got ruined. The leather darkened in spots and didn't lighten up again even after drying for days. Luckily the store took the bag back, but I don't have my beautiful bag anymore!!!!! I bought the large Sitter in black and love it and will use it a lot, but I miss my turquoise. I found one on sale yesterday, but it has too many scuff marks to my liking. I don't know if I could "fix" it, so I didn't buy it.
> 
> Now I really am wondering. That's why I'm asking for opinions. What a saga, hmmmmmm?


I think it would be worth it to go to Michaels, buy an art "gum" eraser, and then go to the store with it, use the eraser on a small area - see if it works (I'd bet it will!!)

Good luck, keep us updated!! I'd want the turquoise also!!

*Karma Kindle* bad bad... enabler!!! lol I just googled Nordstrom Rack, and sure enough.... $55 for a LARGE!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Medium Sutter in Plum (berry? purple?) on eBay with a Buy it now of $60
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230525749952


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I'm waiting for my Kindle by wasting time here on the boards, can't you tell?

Look this Raspberry Sasha http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-FOSSIL-Raspberry-SASHA-Embossed-Crossbody-108-/120618957933?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c15733c6d#ht_706wt_908 is available for $49.99


----------



## ayuryogini

unknown2cherubim said:


> I'm waiting for my Kindle by wasting time here on the boards, can't you tell?
> 
> Look this Raspberry Sasha http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-FOSSIL-Raspberry-SASHA-Embossed-Crossbody-108-/120618957933?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c15733c6d#ht_706wt_908 is available for $49.99


You mean "spending" time, don't you?

That was a great deal on the Raspberry Sasha, which has become my favorite of my 3 Fossils, 
thanks to this thread. I love handbags, but hadn't owned one Fossil before this.
BTW, that Sasha is gone; when I saw that, I wondered if one of our KB'ers bought it?


----------



## Pushka

The fossil rep in the store I went to said they had been told to use only velvet soap, which is an Australian product but it is pure soap.  Obviously there is a similar product available in the USA.


----------



## angelmum3

Good point about the product to use on the leather fossil bags - thank you for that.

I finally got my fossil out, and transferred my "stuff" - and actually took the bag 'out and about' - picked DD up from school... "mom, isnt that the bag from the Kindle boards?"  

"sorta kinda maybe"


----------



## Tam

I have been following this thread from the beginning and I am SOOOO frustrated! I really want one of these large sutters - but I would like to get one for less than $70 if possible... I have made a LOT of bids on eBay and missed out due to things like SLEEPING, reading, eating... I should just get one for a higher price and be done with it!!!!!

Anyway, I finally gave in and bought a smaller, not as nice (but still looks nice) purse on eBay. It's a Relic in raspberry and looks cool. I know, not as cool as the Sutter, but it's a start! The total was $24.74 ($16.99 plus $7.75 S&H) and the dimensions are 8X12X4 with lots of inside compartments.


----------



## corkyb

Did you try Dillards online? I got a white and a yellow one there quite cheap.


----------



## Silver

ayuryogini said:


> That was a great deal on the Raspberry Sasha, which has become my favorite of my 3 Fossils,
> thanks to this thread. I love handbags, but hadn't owned one Fossil before this.
> BTW, that Sasha is gone; when I saw that, I wondered if one of our KB'ers bought it?


I'll bet one of us did. I bought that exact bag from the same seller, same price, another auction, and it is gorgeous! Yummiest of raspberries. I get rave reviews when I carry it.


----------



## Sandpiper

ayuryogini said:


> Oh, I love that Heirloom Satchel; I've been eyeing the Cognac one at Zappos. I've never seen the grey; I love grey, but I just got the Hanover in grey.
> Did you notice if the K3 fit in the front zipper pocket?
> (BTW, Doesn't it have brass hardware, or is that just on the Cognac? I thought you didn't like brass (it's my preference, or gold, no matter what color bag))


I didn't actually try K3 in WaterField slipcase in the front pocket. I'm guessing it won't fit. K3 will just go in the bag itself. The top zipper on the one in the store didn't work well so they are getting another bag from one of their other stores and will call me. I'll test K3 in the front pocket then.

That's the same store I got the Fossil turquoise Sutter from. I think I'm going to return that and get the gray Heirloom. I still have the medium blue (very similar to turquoise) Sutter from Zappos. Just can't have everything.

I saw the cognac Heirloom on Zappos site too. The gray Heirloom does have nickel hardware.


----------



## linda~lou

Hey, ladies, I'm the one that started this crazy thread and even in my wildest imagination, would I ever have thought this topic and my search for the Sutter would spiral out of control!!!! I love it!!! ETA. I must give all the credit to meglet, after all, she was the one who recognized the bag I lusted over, blame it all on her!

Well, I'm here to tell you I got yet another Fossil. I have 3 large Sutter zips and 3 small ones and one Hanover. I have been lusting over the grey leather which seems to only come in the Hanover. Macy's had a sale on the large Hanover and I missed it, they were out of stock. I have googled til the cows come home looking for another one. To no avail.

Finally bit the bullet and paid full price ($98 ) for the small Hanover cross body at Dillards. Every time I get a new bag, I tell you I am done....but that grey, I had to have one in that grey....now officially I.AM.DUN!!!!!

too lazy to post a pix but here is the link! http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=301&langId=-1&storeId=301&productId=501956437&Ntk=all&Nty=1&N=1000301&Ntt=fossil+hanover&search.x=0&search.y=0&searchUrl=%2Fendeca%2FEndecaStartServlet%3FNtk%3Dall%26Nty%3D1%26N%3D1000301%26Ntt%3Dfossil%2Bhanover%26search.x%3D0%26search.y%3D0&R=03083368&IN_MERCH=true

the link seems to pop up showing the brown but I got the grey!!!


----------



## Vet

angelmum3 said:


> rubbing alcohol took off the color - inside the bag is the Fossil logo in leather, so I took a bit of rubbing alcohol and cotton, rubbed inside - and sure enough, paprika on the cotton! But as near as I can tell, I dont have a bald color spot on that label!!


Oh my! The same thing happened when I used a Wilson's Leathet Cleaner "wipe" on my Large Sutter black bag!


----------



## ayuryogini

linda~lou said:


> Hey, ladies, I'm the one that started this crazy thread and even in my wildest imagination, would I ever have thought this topic and my search for the Sutter would spiral out of control!!!! I love it!!!


And we love you for it!!!
Hopefully this will make you feel better: 
In their stores, Macy's is charging $138 for the Hanover Crossbody, the exact same one that is $98 at Dillards.


----------



## mlewis78

linda~lou said:


> Finally bit the bullet and paid full price ($98 ) for the small Hanover cross body at Dillards. Every time I get a new bag, I tell you I am done....but that grey, I had to have one in that grey....now officially I.AM.DUN!!!!!
> 
> too lazy to post a pix but here is the link! http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=301&langId=-1&storeId=301&productId=501956437&Ntk=all&Nty=1&N=1000301&Ntt=fossil+hanover&search.x=0&search.y=0&searchUrl=%2Fendeca%2FEndecaStartServlet%3FNtk%3Dall%26Nty%3D1%26N%3D1000301%26Ntt%3Dfossil%2Bhanover%26search.x%3D0%26search.y%3D0&R=03083368&IN_MERCH=true


I think that the full price on that bag was $128. Macy's had it over Labor Day weekend for $103.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

linda~lou said:


> <snipped>
> Finally bit the bullet and paid full price ($98 ) for the small Hanover cross body at Dillards. Every time I get a new bag, I tell you I am done....but that grey, I had to have one in that grey....now officially I.AM.DUN!!!!!<more snipping> the link seems to pop up showing the brown but I got the grey!!!


I think this may be my favorite thread. I would never have even looked a Fossil Sutter if you hadn't wanted one. The Hanover is very chic, perfect for work and ... but no, I will stay strong. I don't need another purse. I don't even have room for one.


----------



## Vet

Pushka said:


> The fossil rep in the store I went to said they had been told to use only velvet soap, which is an Australian product but it is pure soap. Obviously there is a similar product available in the USA.


When I bought my first black Sutter (Fossil Outlet), I noticed a spot on it. But, it was the only large Sutter there. The Fossil rep recommended the Wilson Leather Cleaner wipe (gasp). Needless to say, I returned the bag within an hour of buying it (The Wilson Leather Outlet was close by.)


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I think this has been my favorite thread too. It's so nice to find a bunch of gals who have a love of Fossil purses. I've been a fan since I bought my first one in 1998.


----------



## Pushka

I dont think I would worry about a little colour coming on to the cleaning rag.  I think that is what coloured leather does.  This has happened with all the sutters I have purchased, thanks to Linda-lou and meglet   but the bags are fine - there are no bald spots!  

I never knew I was a fan until I read this thread.  And now, well, I um just bought another black crosstown flap because this will be perfect for travelling....


----------



## Pushka

angelmum3 said:


> Good point about the product to use on the leather fossil bags - thank you for that.
> 
> I finally got my fossil out, and transferred my "stuff" - and actually took the bag 'out and about' - picked DD up from school... "mom, isnt that the bag from the Kindle boards?"
> 
> "sorta kinda maybe"


Gasp, out of the mouths of babes.


----------



## Tam

Just bought another bag - a Fossil Sutter this time, but not the Large Top Zip. 6PM.com has the Sutter East West Top Zip on Clearnace in Camel and Black. Regular price is $128, on sale for $61.81!!! It isn't as tall as the Large Top Zip, but it's big. 14"X9"X1". (That 1" worries me a little, but in the pic it doesn't really seem THAT flat. Oh, well, it's done. You people have corrupted me!!!!! LOL!
[







I LOVE the camel color. ... Why do I have the terrible feeling that there are other Fossil bags and other colors in my future


----------



## Vet

That's the east/west? Cute!


----------



## angelmum3

I love my Hanover Crossbody in Paprika!!    But I couldnt remember the name - had to come here!!

I do want a large zip top someday!!  

Thanks Linda Lou for starting the thread, and my new addiction!!  I hope to get a Kindle 3 someday, but until then I have the perfect bag to hold it!!


----------



## Sandpiper

I bought my Hampton cognac crossbody on June 12 at Carsons here in Chicago area.  Regular price on the Fossil tag is $138.  I got it on sale for $103 (-25%).  Then ya add on sales tax.   

ETA:  I've been carrying my Sutter large top zip in pewter for a couple days.  Not the porous leather like the bright colors (I don't think).  Love it!


----------



## MsScarlett

Tam said:


> Just bought another bag - a Fossil Sutter this time, but not the Large Top Zip. 6PM.com has the Sutter East West Top Zip on Clearnace in Camel and Black. Regular price is $128, on sale for $61.81!!! It isn't as tall as the Large Top Zip, but it's big. 14"X9"X1". (That 1" worries me a little, but in the pic it doesn't really seem THAT flat. Oh, well, it's done. You people have corrupted me!!!!! LOL!
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the camel color. ... Why do I have the terrible feeling that there are other Fossil bags and other colors in my future


****runs to go look**** Why do I keep looking at this thread? lol


----------



## linda~lou

ayuryogini said:


> And we love you for it!!!
> Hopefully this will make you feel better:
> In their stores, Macy's is charging $138 for the Hanover Crossbody, the exact same one that is $98 at Dillards.


Oh yeah, that makes me feel better! 

And pewter in the large Sutter zip? Wait, what Pewter, really? Where have I been? Went to Fossil web site and great googley moogely, there is a pewter Sutter! Did I say I was done? Hummmmmmm
http://www.fossil.com/en_US/shop/women/handbags/crossbody_handbags/sutter_large_top_zip-zb2343p.html?departmentCategoryId=30000&N=0&Va=158&Ns=p_wsc2%7C0%7C%7Cp_weight%7C0&rec=32&pn=c&imagePath=ZB2343044


----------



## mlewis78

I just clicked your link to see the pewter and saw another color that I had not seen before for the large sutter. It looks like raspberry (do you think?), but is called sangria:










On second thought, it looks darker than the raspberry (rasp. is fuschia to me).


----------



## linda~lou

Looks like Fossil has come out with new fall colors for the Sutter.  You can only find them on Fossil's site though. Uh oh, I see a whole new wave of Sutter purchases. That sangria is to die for. Oh lordy, are we in trouble?


----------



## mlewis78

Yet the Sutters have been out of their stores (except for the outlet stores) since this thread started.  I love the Cooper Zip Crossbody in espresso, which I've seen in a Fossil store and in their website, but so far it is not to be found anywhere else.  I want it on sale -- say, a Macy's sale.  Haven't seen it yet on ebay either.


----------



## kindlek

I walked past a hospital gift shop this evening that had these in the window....remind you of anything 

http://www.brightonretail.com/store/wishlist.php?m=product_detail&p=H5136C


----------



## Shapeshifter

You guys suck   I live in Australia and we don't get the coloured ones (well not many) over here, the postage is also a killer for ordering from the US...

...and now you tell us about new colours ARGH

I went into a shop that is supposed to stock them in just 2 colours to check them out and was told 'no we don't stock them but have had lots of enquiries', you can bet it's all thanks to this thread.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

OMGeeeeeee!  luv, you may have to add 2 more colors to the poll  I love that pewter, but that Sangria......My oh my it's screaming my name! Love it!!


----------



## Sandpiper

linda~lou said:


> Oh lordy, are we in trouble?


Are we? WE ALREADY ARE!!!  And have been for a while.


----------



## angelmum3

... and you keep sucking in more people!!

and I want a Sutter Bag in Sangria!!

If anyone has a Carson's - take in some shirt, pant, dress to donate to Goodwill to get another 20% off!

(and they had the Pewter Sutter!) it was 25% off, + that 20% off for Goodwill! 45% off a Sutter!!

I really need to get a Kindle, before I get another bag to hold the Kindle!! roflol!!


----------



## Candee15

Oh, no!  I want a large Sutter in pewter!!!!  Is that a NEW color?  Is there any site to find it discounted?  I'm flipping out here.  I really LOVE that color.


----------



## ayuryogini

linda~lou said:


> Looks like Fossil has come out with new fall colors for the Sutter. You can only find them on Fossil's site though. Uh oh, I see a whole new wave of Sutter purchases. That sangria is to die for. Oh lordy, are we in trouble?


We are definitely in trouble; the pewter and sangria are gorgeous!


----------



## Sandpiper

Yes, the pewter is gorgeous.  It is hanging on my shoulder as I type.   

I think of that as a metallic black / gray.  And since I like a neutral brown, I also have the bronze -- looks like metallic brown.  Also has nickel hardware.


----------



## angelmum3

Maybe, just maybe next early spring there will be some of those Pewter sutters on clearance!! 

That's a good description of the Pewter color -










when I first saw it on the shelf, I thought it was a "bright" grey

Altho now that I look at that fuzzy iphone picture, it does look more bronze!! sheesh


----------



## angelmum3

lets see how this picture will come out?










still blurry, guess I'll have to take a 'road trip' for the Fossil KB people! Yeah, that's it, its for research for y'all!!


----------



## pattyaz

I knew I needed to stay out of this thread....  I love both the Pewter and Sangria - I want them now   !!


----------



## Candee15

pattyaz said:


> I knew I needed to stay out of this thread.... I love both the Pewter and Sangria - I want them now  !!


I know. Me, too. I just got a large Sasha in raspberry yesterday (which I love), so I don't need Sangria...but I sure "need" pewter...and what about bronze?


----------



## cc84

You know, i saw this bag on the Amazon Kindle page, and i thought it was quite nice. Coming in here (why did i do that?!) i've seen the lovely colours, purple my fave! Will go with my new purple BlackBerry, and i really want one! Cant afford one! Oh the torture    

I love bags ♥


----------



## Trilby

I was just at a Country Fair (I'm in VT for the weekend) and there was a vendor that sold leather goods. LOTS of pocketbooks! I looked at them all, drooled a bit...lol but didn't buy anything. Talk about self control!


----------



## Vet

Trilby said:


> I was just at a Country Fair (I'm in VT for the weekend) and there was a vendor that sold leather goods. LOTS of pocketbooks! I looked at them all, drooled a bit...lol but didn't buy anything. Talk about self control!


Wish I had it! I love that Sangria and I don't usually do colors!


----------



## Samantha

ha! I was in the Bay today (Canadian dept store chain) looking at purses and I was thinking that bag looks an awful lot like that bag on the Kindle boards! 

And it was! 

They had a Fossil hobo(?), and 2 different Sutter crossbody ones. They had sucky colours tho - camel and brown (well not sucky but not colours I want) and a red hobo one. Not very much stock. Then I found a black cross body one! But a) it's a $170   and b) I didn't realize it didn't have an middle section/top opening - just the two side pockets. I think it's too small for me. eta: actually looking at the pictures I don't think it's the same one - but one similar. But they didn't have the one in the pictures. Wow these purses are seriously confusing. 

But very nice!


----------



## Someone Nameless

A pewter in the large Sutter zip? Now you are singing my song! I've managed to keep from buying any bags until I discovered the pewter! I was wanting a silver, remember?

I'm selling a (like new) bag on ebay to go toward my new bag purchase (just in case anyone here is interested).

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200521203893&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## unknown2cherubim

My "new" Sutter. It is a medium-sized cross-body and fits my new Kindle perfectly. I love the color.


Sutter full by luxmissus, on Flickr

sutter + Kindle again by luxmissus, on Flickr

Oberon + Sutter 1 by luxmissus, on Flickr

Thank you, enablers.


----------



## angelmum3

Now look how different that color comes out!  Thank you for including your Kindle with the Oberon cover (and it too came out in 2 different colors didnt it? 

Now I believe you are enabling me!!  I'm thinking about that Oberon in that color!  And to know it fits in the smaller Sutter!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

These are the Cole Haan bags that I was inspired to buy because of this thread. Each of them has a pocket for my Kindle 3 either outside of the purse or inside.


----------



## Sandpiper

What a bunch o' beauties !!  What's the style of the bag on the left?


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Sandpiper said:


> What a bunch o' beauties !! What's the style of the bag on the left?


Thank you! That is the Phoebe Zip Satchel. It is my favorite! It has a pocket on the inside that EXACTLY fits my K3 in the Oberon cover. It is made from distressed lambskin and is buttery soft. I watched it for a couple of weeks on zappos and 6PM and snatched it up when it was 40% off.


----------



## Sandpiper

I was just looking at 6PM.

http://www.6pm.com/fossil-sutter

Does it look like there are two different shades of blues of the various bags? They're all listed as "sky blue", but they look different to me. I have a Sutter large top zip from Zappos that looks like the darker / not so bright blue. Zappos said that it is Fossil's color "medium blue".


----------



## unknown2cherubim

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Thank you! That is the Phoebe Zip Satchel. It is my favorite! It has a pocket on the inside that EXACTLY fits my K3 in the Oberon cover. It is made from distressed lambskin and is buttery soft. I watched it for a couple of weeks on zappos and 6PM and snatched it up when it was 40% off.


You people are weaning me from my addiction to Coach. I like the Cole Haans a lot. Do any of yours have stash pockets? I use those a lot on my purses.

_edited to insert "me" in the above sentence._


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

unknown2cherubim said:


> You people are weaning from my addiction to Coach. I like the Cole Haans a lot. Do any of yours have stash pockets? I use those a lot on my purses.


What do you mean by "stash" pockets? There are a lot of small and large pockets in all of my Cole Haans except the little crossbody you see in the picture. It has one large pocket on the inside and one large pocket on the outside.


----------



## angelmum3

unknown2cherubim said:


> You people are weaning from my addiction to Coach. I like the Cole Haans a lot. Do any of yours have stash pockets? I use those a lot on my purses.


I know right? I have always wanted a leather Coach purse - mom found me a HUGE purse in a purplish color - that fits my macbook pro (old version - large) perfectly - side pockets fit the various cords... but I selfishly want a smallish Coach handbag -

but there's always another need that the money for my purse goes to -

and now this thread springs up, and I found I could afford a leather purse!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

AnelaBelladonna said:


> What do you mean by "stash" pockets? There are a lot of small and large pockets in all of my Cole Haans except the little crossbody you see in the picture. It has one large pocket on the inside and one large pocket on the outside.


Stash pockets are pockets without covers or fasteners or zips, so that you can just "stash" something in one of them. Is the outside pocket of that beautiful little crossbody a "stash" pocket?

[quote author=angelmum3]and now this thread springs up, and I found I could afford a leather purse![/quote]

Yes. I have to keep watch and have patience but I pretty much stick with leather now. It wears better and looks better longer, IMO. I don't like the Coach signature products nearly as well.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

unknown2cherubim said:


> Stash pockets are pockets without covers or fasteners or zips, so that you can just "stash" something in one of them. Is the outside pocket of that beautiful little crossbody a "stash" pocket?


Yes, the outside pocket is "stash" pocket.


----------



## bethoc

Selling a Fossil Sutter Eggplant Flap Organizer purse under Buy, Sell, Trade, and Barter


----------



## Sandpiper

I just scored a Sutter large top zip on eBay. (Haven't bought anything on eBay for a long time.) Color I've never seen any place before. It's a _glazed_ neutral brown. Saw the term _glazed_ on some site recently. Quite certain that mean smooth (though still pebbled) leather -- not the porous leather. Seller says it is new, never used, but not in perfect condition. There are a few small spots on the back. I can live with what was in the photo. Good price.


----------



## Candee15

Sandpiper said:


> I just scored a Sutter large top zip on eBay. (Haven't bought anything on eBay for a long time.) Color I've never seen any place before. It's a _glazed_ neutral brown. Saw the term _glazed_ on some site recently. Quite certain that mean smooth (though still pebbled) leather -- not the porous leather. Seller says it is new, never used, but not in perfect condition. There are a few small spots on the back. I can live with what was in the photo. Good price.


I think that's a wonderful purchase. Every time I see a "glazed" bag in stores, I can't help but think how easy that will be to care for and keep clean. Nice!!!


----------



## tribegirl3

Tam said:


> Just bought another bag - a Fossil Sutter this time, but not the Large Top Zip. 6PM.com has the Sutter East West Top Zip on Clearnace in Camel and Black. Regular price is $128, on sale for $61.81!!! It isn't as tall as the Large Top Zip, but it's big. 14"X9"X1". (That 1" worries me a little, but in the pic it doesn't really seem THAT flat. Oh, well, it's done. You people have corrupted me!!!!! LOL!
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the camel color. ... Why do I have the terrible feeling that there are other Fossil bags and other colors in my future


Please let us know what you think of the size of the bag, what a fabulous price!!!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Congratulations on your new purses!  There are so many beautiful purses in this thread.  I have enjoyed all of the pictures and stories you have all shared.


----------



## Sandpiper

This is the bag I've been using for quite a while. It's a Sak, older style Bayside. Totally lose (no form), one front zip pocket (not big enough for K), straps and hooks inside to pull in the sides, magnet at center top to hold front and back together, wide soft shoulder straps. I've got it in my neutral brown, black, and dark green. Bag is plenty big enough for Kindle and everything else you carry.


----------



## Candee15

Sandpiper said:


> This is the bag I've been using for quite a while. It's a Sak, older style Bayside. Totally lose (no form), one front zip pocket (not big enough for K), straps and hooks inside to pull in the sides, magnet at center top to hold front and back together, wide soft shoulder straps. I've got it in my neutral brown, black, and dark green. Bag is plenty big enough for Kindle and everything else you carry.


Oooh. I like that a lot.


----------



## Pushka

I find as I get older   I need more structure to my bags.  I used to have very unstructured bags, but then I started losing things in it, like keys, phones etc.  This is why I love the sutter style, everything has its place and I know immediately where to look for it.


----------



## tribegirl3

Was at Macy's today and found one lonely Sutter large zip on clearance $102 and change, turquoise color.


----------



## Candee15

tribegirl3 said:


> Was at Macy's today and found one lonely Sutter large zip on clearance $102 and change, turquoise color.


I have found four at Macy's, but each one had an "issue" that I didn't like...pin spot of ink on one and scuff marks that bothered me. Oh, well.


----------



## angelmum3

My daughter's Kindle arrived today!!  I decided to register them all on one account - Hopefully that will make sense to my mom in December when we gather in Houston for Christmas!!

The Oberon Cover (green Celtic Hounds) arrived 2 hours later - and it fits in the Hanover paprika Fossil bag - dd said "I knew it would"  Now I just have to wait for my payday to order a Kindle for me!!

(and she deleted all the free books I put in the queue - I wanted to virtually smack her!(as in its just an expression, I really dont hit  my child) !  Because quite a few of the titles are no longer free!! She didnt realize we are going to share a kindle for a week or so... and the titles are back on the kindle, and she made a "collection" of "Mom's books" )

My mom's kindle arrived, and she is trying to figure it all out - she is intimidated by the computer, so Dad is so not sure this is a good idea!!  Dad however does enjoy the computer, and bought a webam and downloaded skype, so its easy to put the kindle on the skype and show her how to turn on the kindle, use the home button  - and how to turn on the voice!!  

exciting day here!!


----------



## Candee15

angelmum3 said:


> My daughter's Kindle arrived today!! I decided to register them all on one account - Hopefully that will make sense to my mom in December when we gather in Houston for Christmas!!
> 
> The Oberon Cover (green Celtic Hounds) arrived 2 hours later - and it fits in the Hanover paprika Fossil bag - dd said "I knew it would" Now I just have to wait for my payday to order a Kindle for me!!
> 
> (and she deleted all the free books I put in the queue - I wanted to virtually smack her!(as in its just an expression, I really dont hit my child) ! Because quite a few of the titles are no longer free!! She didnt realize we are going to share a kindle for a week or so... and the titles are back on the kindle, and she made a "collection" of "Mom's books" )
> 
> My mom's kindle arrived, and she is trying to figure it all out - she is intimidated by the computer, so Dad is so not sure this is a good idea!! Dad however does enjoy the computer, and bought a webam and downloaded skype, so its easy to put the kindle on the skype and show her how to turn on the kindle, use the home button - and how to turn on the voice!!
> 
> exciting day here!!


Oh, that is all so exciting. Congratulations!

My K3 is scheduled to arrive THIS Wednesday. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## MsScarlett

http://www.onlineshoes.com/womens-baggallini-big-sydney-charcoal-fuschia-p_id197310?adtrack=froogle&term=Women%27s+Baggallini+Big+Sydney&offer=&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=236873

I found the Baggallini Big Sydney bag. _Very_ similar in size and style to the large Sutter, but it is nylon so I can carry it during those damp Florida days! (And not have to worry about messing up my Fossil!) I love it as an everyday bag. Lots of room, the front zip is very deep and I think either of the inside zips may hold the K3 with a K3 cover. (I still have mine in a K2 sleeve, so I can't say accurately yet.) Very cool bag!


----------



## angelmum3

we also love the Baggalini's for Florida!! I bought one that was a sling style, and daughter promptly snagged it (and that's when I decided to order the Rick Steeves bag) Its perfect! I think you are right, it does look similiar to the large sutter!!

Thanks for sharing enabling!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

MsScarlett said:


> http://www.onlineshoes.com/womens-baggallini-big-sydney-charcoal-fuschia-p_id197310?adtrack=froogle&term=Women%27s+Baggallini+Big+Sydney&offer=&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=236873
> 
> I found the Baggallini Big Sydney bag.


Ooooh... I love the pink interior of that purse. (Why did I look?)


----------



## teri

I know I'm going to be sorry I found this thread.    I'm a huge Fossil fan and was planning to go look for a bag when my case gets here so I would know what size I would need.  There is no way I could skim the entire 73 pages of this thread, nor could I afford to...


----------



## KimberlyinMN

teri said:


> I know I'm going to be sorry I found this thread.  I'm a huge Fossil fan and was planning to go look for a bag when my case gets here so I would know what size I would need. There is no way I could skim the entire 73 pages of this thread, nor could I afford to...


Ha... The motto of this thread is... "Buy it."


----------



## angelmum3

Kimberly - that made me LOL!

Teri - this thread has helped some of us find great deals!! (I'm in IL and the Department store Carson Piere Scot had a sale - 40% off + a 20% off with a goodwill donation - so I got my $102 Paprika colored Hanover for around $45!) 

follow the links...!


----------



## MsScarlett

angelmum3 said:


> we also love the Baggalini's for Florida!! I bought one that was a sling style, and daughter promptly snagged it (and that's when I decided to order the Rick Steeves bag) Its perfect! I think you are right, it does look similiar to the large sutter!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing enabling!!


I think that is the first time I have been called an enabler. It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. 

I really do like the bag, though. I have considered getting a Baggallini for future theme park trips. I took my VB Hipster last time, which was the perfect size, but it go soaked several times.


----------



## Sandpiper

MsScarlett said:


> I found the Baggallini Big Sydney bag. _Very_ similar in size and style to the large Sutter, but it is nylon so I can carry it during those damp Florida days! (And not have to worry about messing up my Fossil!) I love it as an everyday bag. Lots of room, the front zip is very deep and I think either of the inside zips may hold the K3 with a K3 cover. (I still have mine in a K2 sleeve, so I can't say accurately yet.) Very cool bag!


I like Baggallinis too. Does look so much like Sutter large top zip. Ooooooh.


----------



## ayuryogini

KimberlyinMN said:


> Ha... The motto of this thread is... "Buy it."


As well as, "You can't buy just one".


----------



## laurie_lu

MsScarlett said:


> http://www.onlineshoes.com/womens-baggallini-big-sydney-charcoal-fuschia-p_id197310?adtrack=froogle&term=Women%27s+Baggallini+Big+Sydney&offer=&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=236873
> 
> I found the Baggallini Big Sydney bag. _Very_ similar in size and style to the large Sutter, but it is nylon so I can carry it during those damp Florida days! (And not have to worry about messing up my Fossil!) I love it as an everyday bag. Lots of room, the front zip is very deep and I think either of the inside zips may hold the K3 with a K3 cover. (I still have mine in a K2 sleeve, so I can't say accurately yet.) Very cool bag!


I own a Baggallini bag and it's probably the most durable bag I own. Their nylon fabric is incredible and I love their styles. I would purchase that Baggallini Sydney bag over the Fossil Sutter one because the Baggallini's are so lightweight and durable. Plus they're water proof too.


----------



## skyblue

As a handbag lover, I am always on the prowl for the next great bag.   I am fascinated with the Fossil Sutter bag, but I'm not completely onboard with the colors.  (If the pewter had been available in the large I know I would have caved!)  Since my Kindle makes its home in a Borsa Bella bag, my quest is not for a bag specifically for my Kindle, but for travel.  With the next big trip looming on the horizon, I am hunting for the perfect cross body bag.  Size is a very important consideration.  With that in mind, I decided to order the Tano convertible hobo from Nordstrom.  It is a cross body bag with a multitude of pockets for organization and accessibility.  It's 16 x 13 x 5 so it definitely won't be too small.  I ordered the smog which is neutral without being specifically brown or black.  It should arrive this week.  I hope I love it! 

I love those Baggallini bags!  They are indeed durable.  The cross body Sutter twin is cool!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

skyblue said:


> As a handbag lover, I am always on the prowl for the next great bag.  I am fascinated with the Fossil Sutter bag, but I'm not completely onboard with the colors. (If the pewter had been available in the large I know I would have caved!) Since my Kindle makes its home in a Borsa Bella bag, my quest is not for a bag specifically for my Kindle, but for travel. With the next big trip looming on the horizon, I am hunting for the perfect cross body bag. Size is a very important consideration. With that in mind, I decided to order the Tano convertible hobo from Nordstrom. It is a cross body bag with a multitude of pockets for organization and accessibility. It's 16 x 13 x 5 so it definitely won't be too small. I ordered the smog which is neutral without being specifically brown or black. It should arrive this week. I hope I love it!
> 
> I love those Baggallini bags! They are indeed durable. The cross body Sutter twin is cool!


I hope you post pictures because I'm looking for a travel bag, too. I need crossbodies, I'm much less likely to lose my purse that way, which has been known to happen with me. I'm going to put another strap on my Sutter top-zip for just that reason.



> As well as, "You can't buy just one".


@KimberlyinMN, LOL.


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> With that in mind, I decided to order the Tano convertible hobo from Nordstrom. It is a cross body bag with a multitude of pockets for organization and accessibility. It's 16 x 13 x 5 so it definitely won't be too small. I ordered the smog which is neutral without being specifically brown or black. It should arrive this week. I hope I love it!


This thread is soooo dangerous. That Tano bag!! Oh my!! It just may be another must have. Love that very neutral color. Looks like nickel hardware. Or maybe not? I'm just four miles from a Nordstrom . . .










Tano convertible hobo


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I love that Tano bag in green!


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> This thread is soooo dangerous. That Tano bag!! Oh my!! It just may be another must have. Love that very neutral color. Looks like nickel hardware. Or maybe not? I'm just four miles from a Nordstrom . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tano convertible hobo


Sandpiper,
I think it's available at Oak Brook Nordstrom..... Not enabling, just saying.....


----------



## skyblue

I just checked my Tano order status: *OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!!!!!* That means sometime this afternoon.

I also checked Nordstrom for availability: Oak Brook has it!


----------



## skyblue

*Tano* arrived!! This is a very nice bag! Perfect for what I want it for: *TRAVEL*! It has a cool, hip look. It doesn't scream "foreigner" or "tourist". The leather has a slightly distressed look. The hardware on the smog is nickel! The two outside horizontal pockets easily accommodate my *Kindle* dressed in it's *Oberon *cover. The outside pockets are perfect for cell, camera, iPod, hand sanitizer, lip gloss, etc. Inside there are two open pockets with a zippered pocket on the opposite side. I wanted a zip top bag for security. It has a cross body strap as well as a shoulder strap. It makes a nice looking shoulder bag, but it is larger than what I use on a daily basis. The decorative zipper on the front can be open or zipped depending on the look you want.

*unknown2cherubim*: If you are looking for a travel bag I would definitely check this bag out. There are lots of colors on Nordstrom online. I think you'd like this if you want a bag that's bigger than the Fossil Sutter large bag.

*Sandpiper*: Are you shopping at Nordstrom's handbag department?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Ohhhhh..I love this in the Burnt Orange and Whiskey


----------



## angelmum3

Sandpiper you are going to have a different bag for every month!

I have to get a 2nd job!!


----------



## angelmum3

Here's pictures of DD Celtic Hound (green) Oberon and my Paprika Hanover Fossil bag!



















I took the pictures outside for a better reflection of colors...


----------



## KimberlyinMN

angelmum3 said:


> Here's pictures of DD Celtic Hound (green) Oberon and my Paprika Hanover Fossil bag!


Ooooh.. VERY pretty!!

Just so you know, I had a few choice words flit through my head that I won't repeat here -- because I LOVE that dang bag. I DON'T need any more. At all. NOPE. No. Uh-uh.


----------



## angelmum3

KimberlyinMN said:


> Ooooh.. VERY pretty!!
> 
> Just so you know, I had a few choice words flit through my head that I won't repeat here -- because I LOVE that dang bag. I DON'T need any more. At all. NOPE. No. Uh-uh.


I found a great sale - once I put it over my shoulder, I knew it was "mine" - I do want a larger Sutter... but the sale wasnt as great... (so I never put it on my shoulder!!)

so be careful "trying it on for size"


----------



## skyblue

Gorgeous, *angelmum3*!!! Thanks for posting photos!!

*KindledSpirit*, thanks for posting the additional photos of the Tano bag! Aren't they all divine? I loved the blue velvet, too. STUNNING!!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

angelmum3 said:


> I found a great sale - once I put it over my shoulder, I knew it was "mine" - I do want a larger Sutter... but the sale wasnt as great... (so I never put it on my shoulder!!)
> 
> so be careful "trying it on for size"


Ha!! I learned my lesson that is similar to this when we went to the pet store to just look. Hubby says, "Oh, let's just hold the puppy." Right, said puppy is now 3 years old. (He's the white and gray pup with the ball in his mouth.)


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> Sandpiper,
> I think it's available at Oak Brook Nordstrom..... Not enabling, just saying.....


I went there. It's now on my bed. *This thread is extreme enabling.*

Something about that Tano bag hardware . . . the zipper teeth are dull brass. All other hardware is nickel. Back to the zipper -- teeth only are brass. Metal part of the pull / the slider is nickel. That's kinda odd. So most of the hardware is nickel. I did get color fog. Definitely gray -- with just maybe a hint of brown. Maybe. Depends on the light. It's a big bag. Small person might be "overpowered" by it. I'm 6' tall. (Wouldn't want to be taller, but neither would I want to be shorter.)

Some things are now going back. I returned the turquoise Sutter top zip and will not get the gray Heirloom. I am returning bronze and green Sutter top zips to Zappos. Still have medium blue Sutter top zip from there. Debating on that one.

I have the "defective" (few small spots) but otherwise new neutral brown Sutter top zip coming from eBay. That's not returnable. That's OK.

*Then I have pewter Sutter top zip. Well, anyone interested in buying it? Just very very slightly used by me. Perfect condition. $75 including shipping. Post here or PM me if interested.*

I saw the purple Sutter top zip at a store. Fully expected it to be unglazed leather / porous. It's not. It is glazed. Wish all the pretty colors were glazed.

Angelmum3, it looks like Christmas !


----------



## Candee15

KimberlyinMN said:


> Ha!! I learned my lesson that is similar to this when we went to the pet store to just look. Hubby says, "Oh, let's just hold the puppy." Right, said puppy is now 3 years old. (He's the white and gray pup with the ball in his mouth.)


As a "mother" to two precious poodle babies, love, love, love your story <g>.


----------



## pattyaz

Sandpiper said:


> *Then I have pewter Sutter top zip. Well, anyone interested in buying it? Just very very slightly used by me. Perfect condition. $75 including shipping. Post here or PM me if interested.*


I want that Pewter bag!! I definitely will buy it from you. I have been dying to find one .


----------



## Candee15

Sandpiper said:


> I went there. It's now on my bed. *This thread is extreme enabling.*
> 
> Something about that Tano bag hardware . . . the zipper teeth are dull brass. All other hardware is nickel. Back to the zipper -- teeth only are brass. Metal part of the pull / the slider is nickel. That's kinda odd. So most of the hardware is nickel. I did get color fog. Definitely gray -- with just maybe a hint of brown. Maybe. Depends on the light. It's a big bag. Small person might be "overpowered" by it. I'm 6' tall. (Wouldn't want to be taller, but neither would I want to be shorter.)
> 
> Some things are now going back. I returned the turquoise Sutter top zip and will not get the gray Heirloom. I am returning bronze and green Sutter top zips to Zappos. Still have medium blue Sutter top zip from there. Debating on that one.
> 
> I have the "defective" (few small spots) but otherwise new neutral brown Sutter top zip coming from eBay. That's not returnable. That's OK.
> 
> *Then I have pewter Sutter top zip. Well, anyone interested in buying it? Just very very slightly used by me. Perfect condition. $75 including shipping. Post here or PM me if interested.*
> 
> I saw the purple Sutter top zip at a store. Fully expected it to be unglazed leather / porous. It's not. It is glazed. Wish all the pretty colors were glazed.
> 
> Wow. What happened? Why are you returning so many bags...including the turquoise?
> 
> And, yes, the glazed bags are NICE.
> 
> Angelmum3, it looks like Christmas !


----------



## Sandpiper

pattyaz said:


> I want that Pewter bag!! I definitely will buy it from you. I have been dying to find one .


*Patty*, it was you who PMed me? (If not, it went to another Patty.) In any case, Patty (?) got it.

I'm returning so many bags because I bought so many. I'm now "getting real".


----------



## Candee15

Sandpiper said:


> *Patty*, it was you who PMed me? (If not, it went to another Patty.) In any case, Patty (?) got it.
> 
> I'm returning so many bags because I bought so many. I'm now "getting real".


I'm sitting here laughing because I know how that can be <g>. So which ones did you keep when the dust cleared? What colors? Why did you return the turquoise, the one that "started it all?"


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Candee15 said:


> As a "mother" to two precious poodle babies, love, love, love your story <g>.


<deviating a little from the topic of purses>

My schnauzer was the result of going to the pet store to get a plecostomus fish for my aquarium. Instead of $4.99, I spent 100 times that. Shame, shame, shame. He just had his 12th birthday. My westie was a little more planned AND the runt of the litter. She's a perfect 10 pound dog. (Hubby calls her the "scratch and dent" puppy because her price had been "marked down".) She's 9 - although you'd never guess by looking at her.

On a side note, my UPS guy just found out we have three dogs when he dropped off a couple of packages a little while ago. "Oh, you have THREE dogs! When did you get the other one?" "Three years ago.." LOL He always gives the dogs treats and I didn't want to be greedy by telling him we got another one. I just split the one treat in half for the two smaller dogs and the standard schnauzer gets a whole one. 

Our parents have "forbidden" us from going into any pet stores. (As if.) My mom also thinks it is funny that *I* have to be the strong one who says no to hubby when it comes to furries. I love animals... and my hubby is even worse.

Thank goodness we are at our legal limit of four, including the cat. That's my excuse right now. Although I did tell hubby that I'd like us to stick with a maximum of two dogs should something happen to one of our three. Two dogs are so much easier to walk than three. AND.. because our cat is a mighty hunter, I also mentioned that I would really prefer to have either dogs OR cats, but not both. Our cat brings in live bunnies, birds, mice, and bats. We try very hard to practice "catch and release" in our household. Our last adventure was last week in the middle of the night trying to catch a baby bunny in our kitchen. (They are so cute!) We were successful. Sheeesh.. it's already COLD here in MN, you'd think the rabbits would be done with the babies by now.

<back to the scheduled topic>


----------



## pattyaz

Sandpiper said:


> *Patty*, it was you who PMed me? (If not, it went to another Patty.) In any case, Patty (?) got it.
> 
> I'm returning so many bags because I bought so many. I'm now "getting real".


Same Patty.... I am so excited!!


----------



## Vet

That Tano is sharp. Especially the whiskey color!


----------



## Sandpiper

Candee15 said:


> I'm sitting here laughing because I know how that can be <g>. So which ones did you keep when the dust cleared? What colors? Why did you return the turquoise, the one that "started it all?"


Dust has settled? (Depending on what dust you're talking about. I'm in a condo. Big work is being done on cement driveways and garage. Jackhammers. Cement dust. Now that is DUST.)

I have Tano Tumbleweed crossbody in smog.
Fossil Sutter top zip in glazed (it looks like it any way in photo) neutral brown (yet to come via eBay) and not-glazed medium blue

That's it?! There were soooo many for a while. At least I've got the number down. Whew! Zappos truly make returns easy. I'm not a shoe person, but bags (as we know) are another story.

So why did I return the turquoise that started it all? Hmmmm. Some had to go back. Not really into bright color bags. The unglazed leather does worry me a little. I still have the unglazed medium blue. Color is not quite so bright. Doesn't look like a denim blue, but . . . in that direction of blue.

And I have smaller Hampton bag. Bought it when I was out with a friend a while ago. It caught her eye. Then she decided against it, so I bought it. But . . . I will either keep it for myself or maybe give it to her for Christmas.


----------



## CandyJ9

Sandpiper said:


> I just scored a Sutter large top zip on eBay. (Haven't bought anything on eBay for a long time.) Color I've never seen any place before. It's a _glazed_ neutral brown. Saw the term _glazed_ on some site recently. Quite certain that mean smooth (though still pebbled) leather -- not the porous leather. Seller says it is new, never used, but not in perfect condition. There are a few small spots on the back. I can live with what was in the photo. Good price.


Haha. That's the one I was watching on ebay before it even had any bids. I knew it would go up--I really want to eventually pick up the sutter but I keep stopping myself because of the whole broke college student thing. 

Though I've got my eyes on the Fossil Outlet store--they have the large turquoise sutter for 69.99.


----------



## MsScarlett

I carried the Baggallini today and it was great!  Love it, love it, love it!  Very sturdy and very light and I do not have to worry about it getting wet if we have an afternoon rain.  I wish I had found this first, I love the style and I think I will carry this one more than anything else.  I can't return the sky blue Sutter, since I have used and conditioned it, but I may put it on ebay.


----------



## Candee15

Wow.  This thread has really turned ... from Fossil to other brands.


----------



## Candee15

MsScarlett said:


> I carried the Baggallini today and it was great! Love it, love it, love it! Very sturdy and very light and I do not have to worry about it getting wet if we have an afternoon rain. I wish I had found this first, I love the style and I think I will carry this one more than anything else. I can't return the sky blue Sutter, since I have used and conditioned it, but I may put it on ebay.


Do you really like the Baggallini better than the Fossil Sutter? I stil haven't cut the tags off my large black Sutter. You have me thinking. I live in South Florida and am worried about rain, too. I still have the patchwork for fun and the embossed raspberry, which I love...but I might prefer a more durable black. Hmmmmmm. Help!


----------



## akpak

Baggallini bags are very nice, and awesome for unpredictable weather. I have a couple, but it doesn't stop me from using my open-topped Dooney & Burke beautiful leather hobo whenever I want.

It all depends: If you're a "one purse at a time" kind of gal, Baggallini is probably your best bet. If you're a "I'm still looking for the perfect purse, and use a different one every week" then um... Get both.


----------



## Sandpiper

I don't have any Baggallinis (now), but I like them.  I like whatever they've done to the nylon fabric they're made of as opposed to look / feel of others.


----------



## MsScarlett

Candee15 said:


> Do you really like the Baggallini better than the Fossil Sutter? I stil haven't cut the tags off my large black Sutter. You have me thinking. I live in South Florida and am worried about rain, too. I still have the patchwork for fun and the embossed raspberry, which I love...but I might prefer a more durable black. Hmmmmmm. Help!


I love the Sutter, but I find myself a bit paranoid about getting it wet, or scuffed, etc. LOL...I kept cringing every time something touched it, thinking, "not the Fossil!" They are very, very similar in dimensions and I can fit pretty much the same things in both. The Baggallini is a bit more functional, it has credit card slots inside and two zip pockets, if you are looking more for that. I was actually considering a large black Sutter, but I think I like the Baggallini better because it is more something I can comfortably carry around every day. I tend to be more of an "every day purse" kind of person, I carry Vera Bradleys more than anything else. So, I am keeping my small black Sutter for cuteness, the Baggallini for function (even though I think it is really cute in person, too!), and probably getting rid of the large Sutter.


----------



## eldereno

Kindled Spirit said:


> Ohhhhh..I love this in the Burnt Orange and Whiskey


I think I am in love


----------



## Sandpiper

They had all colors of the Tano in Nordstrom today.  Whiskey is my "neutral brown" color.  Tempted.  All the hardware on that one is dull brass.


----------



## Candee15

Sandpiper said:


> They had all colors of the Tano in Nordstrom today. Whiskey is my "neutral brown" color. Tempted. All the hardware on that one is dull brass.


I absolutely LOVE the whiskey color. Unfortunately, that bag is way over my budget. Sigh! It's beautiful!


----------



## mlewis78

I did a google search for Tano bags and found their website.  They have some of the most beautiful leather bags!  There were no prices, and I couldn't click on the colors that were over on the right of the page.  They aren't in my budget.  Most of the stores listed that carry them in NY are small independent ones, along with Bergdorf Goodman.


----------



## Candee15

mlewis78 said:


> I did a google search for Tano bags and found their website. They have some of the most beautiful leather bags! There were no prices, and I couldn't click on the colors that were over on the right of the page. They aren't in my budget. Most of the stores listed that carry them in NY are small independent ones, along with Bergdorf Goodman.


I said they're not in MY budget first <lol>. Very beautiful but definitely not...


----------



## mlewis78

I love this. They make it in several colors. I think it's called Boogie Bucket.


----------



## achristie

Ok I at last managed to get a small crossbody turquoise sutter on ebay! Wow it is so beautiful and practical, perfect for all my things. Just a bit small for work. SO I really need the large topzip sutter preferably in turquoise or blue! If anyone does not want to keep theirs please PM me as these are not available for sale where I live and the large turquoise never seems to turn up on ebay. Please!! 
This is now my second leather bag ever after a red maddox just because of this thread but I love both of them! I just need another larger bag to complete my collection.


----------



## Sandpiper

The style name of the Tano bag mostly talking about here is Tumbleweed. Link to the Tano site:

http://tanobag.com/


----------



## Shapeshifter

I love this thread, you're all enablers and you all now officially suck even worse LOL The pewter is only available in America as a promotion colour


----------



## corkyb

Price, please, on that whiskey Tano?  I love it!
I have a feeling it will be out of my price range though.
Paula


----------



## Kindled Spirit

corkyb said:


> Price, please, on that whiskey Tano? I love it!
> I have a feeling it will be out of my price range though.
> Paula


It's 248.00 at nordstrom. Unfortunately out of my price range right now also. 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3134835?origin=category&resultback=333


----------



## angelmum3

Shapeshifter said:


> I love this thread, you're all enablers and you all now officially suck even worse LOL The pewter is only available in America as a promotion colour


speaking of enabling - just go and make it that much more attractive by talking about availability!!


----------



## skyblue

*Sandpiper*,

I'm glad you were able to get the *Tano* bag! You are lucky to be so close to Nordstrom! Luckily they ship quickly, and returns are a breeze!

I can completely relate to your Zappos returns. When I was looking for the perfect shoes for one of my trips I ended up ordering and returning about 10 pairs of shoes. Combining comfort and style can be very challenging! My UPS guy must have thought I'd lost my mind!

So who's going to post the next *"it bag"* LOL


----------



## Sandpiper

I cut the tags off the Tano bag this morning, so it IS mine to enjoy -- and pay for.

I'm not a shoe person.  I don't like buying shoes.  Try 'em in the store (or at home in the case of Zappos) and they're comfortable.  Wear 'em a while and it can be a different story.  Ya never know.  

Maybe gotta go check out Baggallinis?  Maybe a couple stores 'round here sell them, but not much of a selection at all.


----------



## Candee15

Wait.  Don't leave me behind.  Are we switching to nylon bags now?  I'm sooooo confused.


----------



## angelmum3

Sandpiper said:


> I cut the tags off the Tano bag this morning, so it IS mine to enjoy -- and pay for.
> 
> I'm not a shoe person. I don't like buying shoes. Try 'em in the store (or at home in the case of Zappos) and they're comfortable. Wear 'em a while and it can be a different story. Ya never know.
> 
> Maybe gotta go check out Baggallinis? Maybe a couple stores 'round here sell them, but not much of a selection at all.


I think the "traveler" stores (they sell luggage, and Vera Bradley) carry Baggallinis, and I know that some of the Hallmark stores carry a few Baggallinis, then of course ebags carry them (and they have sales!!)
(http://www.ebags.com/brand/baggallini?lastterm=baggalini)


----------



## Vet

I can't afford that Tano in whiskey, but I sure love it!


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> I cut the tags off the Tano bag this morning, so it IS mine to enjoy -- and pay for.
> 
> I'm not a shoe person. I don't like buying shoes. Try 'em in the store (or at home in the case of Zappos) and they're comfortable. Wear 'em a while and it can be a different story. Ya never know.
> 
> Maybe gotta go check out Baggallinis? Maybe a couple stores 'round here sell them, but not much of a selection at all.


*Sandpiper*: Cut the tags! That's commitment!! LOL

The Baggallini travel bag I have came from ebags.com. I also got a straight iron/curling iron cover from Baggallini. They have a big selection.....just saying..... 

*Candee*: I'm sticking with leather!!! LOL


----------



## Karma Kindle

Marshall's often has the Baggallini bags -- my Barcelona travel bag came from Marshall's... and was only $29.99. It's the PERFECT carry-aboard bag... super light -- will slide over the handle of my suitcase so I can wheel it with the suitcases... has plenty of pockets.. and looks nice:

http://www.shoebuy.com/baggallini-brc310-barcelona-bagg/232541


----------



## tribegirl3

Karma Kindle said:


> Marshall's often has the Baggallini bags -- my Barcelona travel bag came from Marshall's... and was only $29.99. It's the PERFECT carry-aboard bag... super light -- will slide over the handle of my suitcase so I can wheel it with the suitcases... has plenty of pockets.. and looks nice:
> 
> http://www.shoebuy.com/baggallini-brc310-barcelona-bagg/232541


Nice looking bag, I just wanted to add that I <3 Marshalls!


----------



## teri




----------



## angelmum3

Karma Kindle said:


> Marshall's often has the Baggallini bags -- my Barcelona travel bag came from Marshall's... and was only $29.99. It's the PERFECT carry-aboard bag... super light -- will slide over the handle of my suitcase so I can wheel it with the suitcases... has plenty of pockets.. and looks nice:
> 
> http://www.shoebuy.com/baggallini-brc310-barcelona-bagg/232541


Great score at Marshall's!

ITA that the baggallini is the perfect travel bag - and of course I'll plug my Rick Steeve's bag also!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

teri said:


>


Ha!! He's cute. I am not listening either. Lalalalalalalalalala


----------



## sheltiemom

Angelmum3 - love the way you keep plugging the Rick Steve's backpacks.  My original one went all over Rome and Venice with me over 5 years ago and I carry my Kindle to and from work in it every day.  I have another one I use as a gym bag.   Of all the backpacks and bags I have owned, those have been the most useful.


----------



## skyblue

sheltiemom said:


> Angelmum3 - love the way you keep plugging the Rick Steve's backpacks. My original one went all over Rome and Venice with me over 5 years ago and I carry my Kindle to and from work in it every day. I have another one I use as a gym bag. Of all the backpacks and bags I have owned, those have been the most useful.


Those backpacks are nice! Our Rick Steves backpacks traveled to France, Austria, and the Czech Republic this summer. Hubby is a big fan of those backpacks!


----------



## Tam

My Fossil Sutter East-West Zip Top in Camel arrived today from 6pm.com. It's a good bit smaller than the Large Sutter, and the strap is shorter (too short for cross-body wear.) I'd still like a Large Zip Top, but this is a great smaller bag and it has plenty of room in both the front and back zip compartments for a K3 in a case. Here are some pics:









My K3 in its burnt orange Amazon lighted case is peeking out the front zipper pocket. This pic gives the most accurate color.









My K3 is zipped up securely in the back zipper pocket.









This pic shows that it isn't a very deep bag - but there is room for a wallet & other stuff in there.









The color is off here but I stood my K3 in its case vertically to give a better idea of the size of the bag.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

@Tam, that is a lovely color.  That's the color I want to get my large Sutter top-zip in, I have the medium top zip right now like you do and it will work for most of my everyday needs.

Oh wait ... I'm done buying, right?


----------



## ayuryogini

skyblue said:


> As a handbag lover, I am always on the prowl for the next great bag. I am hunting for the perfect cross body bag. Size is a very important consideration. With that in mind, I decided to order the Tano convertible hobo from Nordstrom. It is a cross body bag with a multitude of pockets for organization and accessibility. It's 16 x 13 x 5 so it definitely won't be too small. I ordered the smog which is neutral without being specifically brown or black. It should arrive this week. I hope I love it!


I just ordered the same exact Tano bag yesterday, same color! It's due to arrive in a few days. I haven't been on K'board for a few days, so didn't realize anyone else had it. 
Now I return here and I'm the 3rd one to get it!
I also love the Olivia Harris Convertible bag in Fog, but it's kind of similar.

My grey Hanover arrived yesterday. I love it.
I needed a smallish bag.


----------



## Tam

ayuryogini said:


> I needed a smallish bag.


Yep, me too. I have a couple of hipster style bags, but none that are more horizontal rather than vertical. I can see using this one on a plane trip and dropping it inside a larger tote to enable more carry-in items!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Tam said:


> My Fossil Sutter East-West Zip Top in Camel arrived today from 6pm.com. It's a good bit smaller than the Large Sutter, and the strap is shorter (too short for cross-body wear.) I'd still like a Large Zip Top, but this is a great smaller bag and it has plenty of room in both the front and back zip compartments for a K3 in a case.


So NOW what you need is either the medium zip or large zip Sutter in the camel color. Then you can just swap out the crossbody strap depending on which purse you want to use.  That was my thought anyhow, when I saw the east-west purse. I kind of want to get one of those in black. It looks like it might be the perfect size for me. I don't carry much in my purses. A small wallet (no checkbook), a little cosmetic bag with the essentials like hand lotion, lip balm, and floss - and then I need a spot for my iPod Touch and my cell phone.

Speaking of purse sizes, we had lunch a couple of weeks ago with my niece and a couple of her college room mates. EGAD! THEIR purses make the large Sutter purse look small. Sheeeeeeesh! The only good thing is that she really does have EVERYTHING in her purse. Glue? Not a problem! She'll hand you the bottle of Gorilla glue, etc. And she's a tiny thing. Strong though.. she played hockey in high school and intramural in college. But still.


----------



## skyblue

Tam said:


> Yep, me too. I have a couple of hipster style bags, but none that are more horizontal rather than vertical. I can see using this one on a plane trip and dropping it inside a larger tote to enable more carry-in items!


*Tam*, I like to pack a small cross body in my carry on bag, too.

Hubby just recently purchased a *Scottevest *fleece jacket (with zip off sleeves) for me. It has oodles of concealed pockets to stash your passport, cell phone, iPod, camera, sunglasses, water bottle and even Kindle. It's secure and functional without being bulky. It's a great way to have an additional carry on! I've seen the imitators with pockets plastered all over the outside, but wasn't impressed with the quality and the less than subtle pockets. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Sandpiper

I was away later part of yesterday.  I missed a lot.  Thread came alive again!!!


----------



## Neo

mlewis78 said:


> I love this. They make it in several colors. I think it's called Boogie Bucket.


Oh Mlewis, I'm with you on that one: gorgeous!!!! And have you seen it in grey


----------



## tribegirl3

Tam said:


> My Fossil Sutter East-West Zip Top in Camel arrived today from 6pm.com. It's a good bit smaller than the Large Sutter, and the strap is shorter (too short for cross-body wear.) I'd still like a Large Zip Top, but this is a great smaller bag and it has plenty of room in both the front and back zip compartments for a K3 in a case. Here are some pics:
> 
> This pic shows that it isn't a very deep bag - but there is room for a wallet & other stuff in there.


Ugh, it's a good and bad thing you posted pics! 
Good: I LOVE the size of the bag and want one!
Bad: I WANT ONE!


----------



## ayuryogini

skyblue said:


> Hubby just recently purchased a *Scottevest *fleece jacket (with zip off sleeves) for me. It has oodles of concealed pockets to stash your passport, cell phone, iPod, camera, sunglasses, water bottle and even Kindle. It's secure and functional without being bulky. It's a great way to have an additional carry on! I've seen the imitators with pockets plastered all over the outside, but wasn't impressed with the quality and the less than subtle pockets. I can't wait to try it out.


It looks like a great invention, kind of like a wearable handbag!
Have you used it? Does everything fit well without looking too bulky?
(They could have used these in Poisonwood Bible.)


----------



## teri

What is the smallest bag anyone here has found that holds the kindle in the lighted case and a smallest wallet, keys and phone?  I love the looks of the large bags but I'm not a fan of carrying one.  I like to travel as light as possible.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Neo

teri said:


> What is the smallest bag anyone here has found that holds the kindle in the lighted case and a smallest wallet, keys and phone? I love the looks of the large bags but I'm not a fan of carrying one. I like to travel as light as possible. Any suggestions?


Borsa Bella's travel bag is your answer, and Melissa your new best friend


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> I was away later part of yesterday. I missed a lot. Thread came alive again!!!


Can't keep handbag lovers quiet for long!



ayuryogini said:


> It looks like a great invention, kind of like a wearable handbag!
> Have you used it? Does everything fit well without looking too bulky?
> (They could have used these in Poisonwood Bible.)


No, not yet. Hubby got it for my upcoming trip in January. I think it will work great!


----------



## meglet

teri said:


> What is the smallest bag anyone here has found that holds the kindle in the lighted case and a smallest wallet, keys and phone? I love the looks of the large bags but I'm not a fan of carrying one. I like to travel as light as possible. Any suggestions?


Try the Fossil Crosstown Crossbody:



I have 2, and they're very slim even with a wallet, keys, Kindle, and iPhone. They may not be as small as you're looking for, but they're the smallest I've found, everything else is too small.


----------



## Sandpiper

The Fossil Hampton is a good small one too.

Anyone know if the K3 in a slip case or maybe Amazon's cover fits in either / both large pockets on the front and back of the Baggallini Big Sydney?  The back pocket has a magnet, so K3 in back pocket with magnet pocket "closed".


----------



## mlewis78

Neo said:


> Oh Mlewis, I'm with you on that one: gorgeous!!!! And have you seen it in grey


I wasn't able to click on the various colors, but I think there was a grey (can't remember). I got the photo from the tano website. I really like this and would need to save up (about $200 -- have seen a few colors on ebay for $170-185). I don't know how it is for organization, but it has a few inside pockets and I have an organizer from pouchee.com.


----------



## teri

Thanks Neo, Meglet and Sandpiper!  They all look very promising.  I'm kinda drawn to the Borsa Bella even though Fossil has always been my favorite.  Maybe I should go shopping in my closet because I'm thinking I have the crosstown.


----------



## Neo

mlewis78 said:


> I wasn't able to click on the various colors, but I think there was a grey (can't remember). I got the photo from the tano website. I really like this and would need to save up (about $200 -- have seen a few colors on ebay for $170-185). I don't know how it is for organization, but it has a few inside pockets and I have an organizer from pouchee.com.


You can actually see them (worn by a manequin) and click on all colors here: http://www.musthavebag.com/bags-C48.aspx

They also give more details on the inside and what you can fit in each model - very nice and very... enabling


----------



## mlewis78

I did see that website. Thanks for reminding me. I think the Tano website shows even more colors, but the colors don't click to show the bag in the colors. The grey is beautiful:










They say it's their bestselling bag. Wonder why Nordstrom doesn't carry it.


----------



## Sandpiper

Hmmmm.  The Sutter large top zip that I won on eBay just came.  The color of it in the photo looked to me like what I would call a "neutral brown".  I didn't ask anything about color.  Just took it that it would be something like the photo.  I'm quite certain this bag is espresso / dark brown.  Just possibly it's a little lighter, but I don't think so.  Maybe.  I'm going to have to check the espresso bag in a store.  Because it's so dark, the spots / stains on the back barely show.  They were much more prominent in the photo.  Dark brown would not be my color choice, but I will use and enjoy it.


----------



## skyblue

mlewis78 said:


> I did see that website. Thanks for reminding me. I think the Tano website shows even more colors, but the colors don't click to show the bag in the colors. The grey is beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say it's their bestselling bag. Wonder why Nordstrom doesn't carry it.


*mlewis*, I agree! I love this bag! Gorgeous! I've got a Michael Kors hobo in pewter (metallic, but not too shiny). It's got a zippered pocket on the front, and a cell phone pocket on the back which I love. If I didn't have this bag I would be tempted by the Tano. I found the Michael Kors bag at Marshalls so I saved a boat load of cash on it.

*Sandpiper*, I love your pup! Adorable!


----------



## MsScarlett

Sandpiper said:


> The Fossil Hampton is a good small one too.
> 
> Anyone know if the K3 in a slip case or maybe Amazon's cover fits in either / both large pockets on the front and back of the Baggallini Big Sydney? The back pocket has a magnet, so K3 in back pocket with magnet pocket "closed".


I just tried my K3 in my new JavoEdge sleeve and it does fit in the back magnet pocket. The magnet is not very strong, though, so it may not stay closed. It definitely fits in the front zipper pocket, it is a big pocket! It will also fit in one of the inside zips, but that is a close fit. I haven't tried to post photos yet, but I can see if I can figure it out maybe if you want and post some pics of mine. So far, it holds my Ipod Touch, my Mifi card, my phone, my dsi XL, a small case of extra games, my Kindle, a skinny wallet, and a smallish cosmetic case with a few "essentials" in it. And I have room for more. It carries comfortably too. It has become my current perfect "everyday" bag for sure.


----------



## angelmum3

Sandpiper said:


> Hmmmm. The Sutter large top zip that I won on eBay just came. The color of it in the photo looked to me like what I would call a "neutral brown". I didn't ask anything about color. Just took it that it would be something like the photo. I'm quite certain this bag is espresso / dark brown. Just possibly it's a little lighter, but I don't think so. Maybe. I'm going to have to check the espresso bag in a store. Because it's so dark, the spots / stains on the back barely show. They were much more prominent in the photo. Dark brown would not be my color choice, but I will use and enjoy it.


This post needs pictures!!


----------



## Sandpiper

MsScarlett said:


> I just tried my K3 in my new JavoEdge sleeve and it does fit in the back magnet pocket. The magnet is not very strong, though, so it may not stay closed. It definitely fits in the front zipper pocket, it is a big pocket! It will also fit in one of the inside zips, but that is a close fit. I haven't tried to post photos yet, but I can see if I can figure it out maybe if you want and post some pics of mine. So far, it holds my Ipod Touch, my Mifi card, my phone, my dsi XL, a small case of extra games, my Kindle, a skinny wallet, and a smallish cosmetic case with a few "essentials" in it. And I have room for more. It carries comfortably too. It has become my current perfect "everyday" bag for sure.


Thanks for the description. Sounds very much like the size of the Sutter large top zip. There is probably a Baggallini Big Sydney in my future.

STOP.

Pictures. Well. Have a new fancier digital camera. Still gotta "figger it out". But there is my iPhone. Photos with that are not too shabby.










On my screen, color looks quite true. Espresso?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Sandpiper said:


> Thanks for the description. Sounds very much like the size of the Sutter large top zip. There is probably a Baggallini Big Sydney in my future.
> 
> On my screen, color looks quite true. Espresso?


Yep, Espresso! That's a gorgeous purse!!!


----------



## mlewis78

I love the espresso soft leather they use for the Sutter and Cooper bags.  

I have my turquoise and camel large Sutters and now will just live vicariously through all of you.  Employment picture is not improving one bit for me.


----------



## Candee15

Since this thread is veering in a few different handbag directions, I thought I'd add my newest acquisition. No, it's not a Tano. I can't afford those. But I'm happy with the Giani Bernini I bought at Macy's today. It's such a great tote and will come in handy here in South Florida, especially on cruises. Plus, I love, love, love the glazed leather and feel it will be quite durable. At least I'm living under that delusion. After a day of torrential downpours today, I couldn't bear the thought of good leather being drenched with rain.

Anyway, here goes ...


----------



## Sandpiper

*Candee*, no picture here?


----------



## CaroleC

OK, attention all cheapskates/frugal people (or those saving for an Oberon or Noreve cover)!!! Listen up! LOL

I have been WANTING to buy the small Fossil Sutter Crossbody bag and have been reading every post in this thread every day, but I just don't feel comfortable spending over $50 on one. But I just found a bag that looks like a Fossil Sutter crossbody knock-off in faux leather, and which, with tax and shipping, is still under $30!!! Now THAT's my kind of bag.   

It's the Relic Trisha Cross-Body Shoulder Bag:










It is usually $40 but I got it at kohls.com on sale for *$24.99 + $0.99  * shipping!! Kohl's is offering $0.99 standard shipping on all items, even clearance items. So, with tax the total was $27.02 . Now that's the kind of total I like to see!   

The details given by Kohl are:

•Faux-leather construction with a pebbled finish provides long-lasting use.
•Cross-body design with adjustable straps makes carrying easy.
•Interior compartment contains plenty of room for your necessities.
•Exterior pockets keep essentials close at hand.
•Details: 
•8 1/2"H x 11"W x 4"D
•Snap closure
•Shoulder strap

The color may be a little somber for some, but I like it and it ought to go with just about everything.


----------



## Candee15

Sandpiper said:


> *Candee*, no picture here?


You can't see a picture? It comes up on my screen. I don't know what's wrong. Darn. I wanted all of you to see the bag. It's glazed leather, Oyster color.


----------



## Tam

CaroleC said:


> OK, attention all cheapskates/frugal people (or those saving for an Oberon or Noreve cover)!!! Listen up! LOL
> 
> I have been WANTING to buy the small Fossil Sutter Crossbody bag and have been reading every post in this thread every day, but I just don't feel comfortable spending over $50 on one. But I just found a bag that looks like a Fossil Sutter crossbody knock-off in faux leather, and which, with tax and shipping, is still under $30!!! Now THAT's my kind of bag.
> 
> It's the Relic Trisha Cross-Body Shoulder Bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is usually $40 but I got it at kohls.com on sale for *$24.99 + $0.99  * shipping!! Kohl's is offering $0.99 standard shipping on all items, even clearance items. So, with tax the total was $27.02 . Now that's the kind of total I like to see!
> 
> The details given by Kohl are:
> 
> •Faux-leather construction with a pebbled finish provides long-lasting use.
> •Cross-body design with adjustable straps makes carrying easy.
> •Interior compartment contains plenty of room for your necessities.
> •Exterior pockets keep essentials close at hand.
> •Details:
> •8 1/2"H x 11"W x 4"D
> •Snap closure
> •Shoulder strap
> 
> The color may be a little somber for some, but I like it and it ought to go with just about everything.


Oh this is cool! And it comes in black croc, plain black, teal, tomato, and a couple of prints! Off to shop!!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Tam said:


> Oh this is cool! And it comes in black croc, plain black, teal, tomato, and a couple of prints! Off to shop!!!


And bronze....


----------



## CaroleC

Tam said:


> Oh this is cool! And it comes in black croc, plain black, teal, tomato, and a couple of prints! Off to shop!!!


Oh good!! I'm glad somebody else likes it, too. I am happy to have found one that fits into my budget a little better than some.


----------



## Tam

I have the Paisley and a matching small wallet in my Shopping Bag. Trying to decide between Teal and Tomato - or maybe Bronze... The teal is a little duller than I would like, but it matches more of my clothes than the tomato - but that tomato is tempting. And then the bronze - urgh, gotta decide! Project Runway coming on soon and I don't want to be distracted!!!!


----------



## CaroleC

Tam said:


> I have the Paisley and a matching small wallet in my Shopping Bag. Trying to decide between Teal and Tomato - or maybe Bronze... The teal is a little duller than I would like, but it matches more of my clothes than the tomato - but that tomato is tempting. And then the bronze - urgh, gotta decide! Project Runway coming on soon and I don't want to be distracted!!!!


The teal is gorgeous, IMO. But then the tomato is, too! I noticed it is available in navy too, though I liked the brown better.


----------



## Sandpiper

Candee15 said:


> You can't see a picture? It comes up on my screen. I don't know what's wrong. Darn. I wanted all of you to see the bag. It's glazed leather, Oyster color.


I just have a tiny blue square with a ? in the middle of it. Anyone else? Maybe there's something I could do? I'm mostly computer illiterate. But I am much better off after going Apple / Mac earlier this year.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

teri said:


> Thanks Neo, Meglet and Sandpiper! They all look very promising. I'm kinda drawn to the Borsa Bella even though Fossil has always been my favorite. Maybe I should go shopping in my closet because I'm thinking I have the crosstown.


Absolutely not. Don't shop in your closet. You really need to have something new, I think.


----------



## Candee15

Sandpiper said:


> I just have a tiny blue square with a ? in the middle of it. Anyone else? Maybe there's something I could do? I'm mostly computer illiterate. But I am much better off after going Apple / Mac earlier this year.


Hmmm. I may have uploaded incorrectly, although I can see it. Could you please tell me exactly how to load a photo that I have on my computer? I know to click on image and then put the location in the middle, right? Can I use an image I have stored on my hard drive?


----------



## teri

unknown2cherubim said:


> Absolutely not. Don't shop in your closet. You really need to have something new, I think.


OMG, you gals are sooooooo bad...I think I found some new friends... 

I found a simple black leather bag today. I'll post a pic tomorrow. It is a Etienne Aigner Christina that I picked up at TJ Maxx. It is perfect for me. They also had a cute little Baggalini messenger style bag that was only $17. I didn't get it, this time. I still want to take a stroll through Macy's to peek at the Fossils...really, just to peek.


----------



## Candee15

teri said:


> OMG, you gals are sooooooo bad...I think I found some new friends...
> 
> I found a simple black leather bag today. I'll post a pic tomorrow. It is a Etienne Aigner Christina that I picked up at TJ Maxx. It is perfect for me. They also had a cute little Baggalini messenger style bag that was only $17. I didn't get it, this time. I still want to take a stroll through Macy's to peek at the Fossils...really, just to peek.


Oooh. I'd love to see what the Baggallini messenger looks like. Sounds cute.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Candee15 said:


> Hmmm. I may have uploaded incorrectly, although I can see it. Could you please tell me exactly how to load a photo that I have on my computer? I know to click on image and then put the location in the middle, right? Can I use an image I have stored on my hard drive?


I think you have to upload the image somewhere and then use that url.


----------



## teri

The one I saw was solid black but here is a zebra print one. I guess the $17 is a good buy. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BAGGALINI-ZEBRA-PRINT-UPTOWN-BAGG-MESSENGER-BAG-/300461038328?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f4df9af8


----------



## Sandpiper

Candee15 said:


> Hmmm. I may have uploaded incorrectly, although I can see it. Could you please tell me exactly how to load a photo that I have on my computer? I know to click on image and then put the location in the middle, right? Can I use an image I have stored on my hard drive?


Did anyone else out there see it? As far as I know, you have to upload photos here through Photobucket or similar web site. You can't load a photo here directly from your computer.


----------



## corkyb

No,,I could not see it.  YOu must upload to photobucket or flickr and then download to KB.  I find photobucket pretty easy to use


----------



## Candee15

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  Let me see what I can figure out.


----------



## mlewis78

I can't see it either.  There is just a tiny square (no photo)


----------



## Candee15

Does this work?


----------



## corkyb

No


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Candee15 said:


> Does this work?


Yes. At least, it is working for me.


----------



## Candee15

unknown2cherubim said:


> Yes. At least, it is working for me.


Oh, good. Thank you!.


----------



## mlewis78

I see it now too.  Nice!


----------



## Candee15

mlewis78 said:


> I see it now too. Nice!


Thank you. It's perfect for where I live (South Florida) and for cruising. Plus, it's glazed leather, so I think I wil be able to keep it clean easily. And it has all kinds of nifty compartments - a center zippered area, zippered pockets on the front, a perfect zippered compartment on the back for my Kindle, and a place inside for pens, business cards. AND there's that detachable wristlet/wallet. Kind of cute.

This is not at all what I was looking for at Macy's today, but it grabbed my attention. It was originally $128, and I paid $40.

The oyster is pretty...not too metallic and not too over the top in reality.


----------



## corkyb

I can see it now too.  Who makes this bag? It's very pretty.


----------



## Tam

At Sears.com - on sale for $24 - http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_088J6013000P?vName=Clothing&cName=Handbags&Accessories=&sName=Handbags%20&%20Wallets=&sid=IAx20090815x000001&aff=Y
Paris print, yellow, bright green, purple!!!!





























A faux leather paradise! I wish these were just a tad bigger though! 11"L x 11"H. Doesn't specify the depth but probably 1or2" My sutter east-west top zip is listed as 14"X9"X1".


----------



## Sandpiper

*Candee*, I can see that beautiful bag now too.

*Tam*, faux leather in bright / light colors. No worries about staining and spotting and dirt and grime. That can be a good way to go. That zip pocket in front is big enough for Kindle? What else do you need?  Yeah, few other things.


----------



## Candee15

corkyb said:


> I can see it now too. Who makes this bag? It's very pretty.


Thanks! It's a Giani Bernini, from Macy's. I noticed online it comes in darker colors, too. I'm guessing the Oyster was on "clearance" because we're going into the fall now. I live in Florida, though, where it's pretty much always summer (at least in my mind). I actually needed a light-colored handbag/tote, and this is pefect.

I'm starting to like glazed leather a lot, and I'm anxious to see how it holds up.


----------



## angelmum3

teri said:


> The one I saw was solid black but here is a zebra print one. I guess the $17 is a good buy.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BAGGALINI-ZEBRA-PRINT-UPTOWN-BAGG-MESSENGER-BAG-/300461038328?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f4df9af8


My experience with the Baggalini over the shoulder, across your body type messenger bags, they dont stay on your shoulder if you dont want to "sling" it over across your body. It could be just my body - Daughter however loves her cross body messenger bag - uses it every time we go to Disney, etc...

eta - just trying to figure out why my message was inside the quote box...

found nothing unusual here.... hmmmm.....

wow that was weird!!


----------



## teri

angelmum3 said:


> teri said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one I saw was solid black but here is a zebra print one. I guess the $17 is a good buy.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BAGGALINI-ZEBRA-PRINT-UPTOWN-BAGG-MESSENGER-BAG-/300461038328?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f4df9af8
> [/quote
> 
> My experience with the Baggalini over the shoulder, across your body type messenger bags, they dont stay on your shoulder if you dont want to "sling" it over across your body. It could be just my body - Daughter however loves her cross body messenger bag - uses it every time we go to Disney, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> I figured as much from the strap design. I would be using it as a cross body sling. It would be perfect for plane travel, day at the museum, etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandpiper

Hey, posters, your comments go outside the quote box.  Otherwise it looks like somebody is quoted and nothing more.  Why do that?  I kept looking for comments re the quote, but didn't see any.


----------



## Sandpiper

Sandpiper said:


> Hey, posters, your comments go outside the quote box. Otherwise it looks like somebody is quoted and nothing more. Why do that? I kept looking for comments re the quote, but didn't see any.


Like this!


----------



## CaroleC

Tam said:


> At Sears.com - on sale for $24 - http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_088J6013000P?vName=Clothing&cName=Handbags&Accessories=&sName=Handbags%20&%20Wallets=&sid=IAx20090815x000001&aff=Y
> Paris print, yellow, bright green, purple!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A faux leather paradise! I wish these were just a tad bigger though! 11"L x 11"H. Doesn't specify the depth but probably 1or2" My sutter east-west top zip is listed as 14"X9"X1".


Those are really nice too, and right in my price range!  And they even have purple! Thanks


----------



## angelmum3

Sandpiper said:


> Hey, posters, your comments go outside the quote box. Otherwise it looks like somebody is quoted and nothing more. Why do that? I kept looking for comments re the quote, but didn't see any.


um, I have no idea why it posted like that!!

That was really Twilight Zone - ish for me I've quoted and responded before and my comments are always "outside the box"
<need devil smiley here>

eta - went in by clicking on "modify" to see why my comment was "inside" the quote box - I saw my comments outside the


> so I have no idea what happened - but by going in and adding a comment under the modify mode seems to have fixed it -


----------



## angelmum3

ROFLOL

I put the word quote into the [ and look it quoted!!! I figure if you dont use the quote and /quote it would be ok to use the ] but nope!!

This is just messing with my head Sandpiper!!

(of course it could have something to do with the weather!! 
Yesterday upper 80's today low 60's!!)


----------



## Tam

Tam said:


> At Sears.com - on sale for $24 - http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_088J6013000P?vName=Clothing&cName=Handbags&Accessories=&sName=Handbags%20&%20Wallets=&sid=IAx20090815x000001&aff=Y
> Paris print, yellow, bright green, purple!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A faux leather paradise! I wish these were just a tad bigger though! 11"L x 11"H. Doesn't specify the depth but probably 1or2" My sutter east-west top zip is listed as 14"X9"X1".


OK I just found 2 more at Sears.com - by searching Fossil a golden/butter (gorgeous!) and white come up - in the description they're called Relic bags though, and the material is synthetic. They look to have a smoother, less pebbled look than the others. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/search_10153_12605?keyword=fossil+organizer&vName=&viewType=gal&viewItems=24&layaway=&clearance=&cName=















And here are the other colors from Kohls.com:

























































Sorry I could only get itsy pics of the pebbled black, bronze and tomato - but it looks like they're all down to *$20* at Kohl's online today!


----------



## Sandpiper

Confession.  I've returned so many that I figure I could buy ONE more.  So late last night (very early this morning) I did order a Baggallini Big Sydney in mushroom.  Same regular price in the two or three sites I found, but one is having a 15% off sale just today.

www.onlineshoes.com


----------



## Sandpiper

Confession.  I've returned so many that I figure I could buy ONE more.  (Is there such a thing as just "one more"?)  So late last night / very early this morning I did order a Baggallini Big Sydney in mushroom.  Same regular price in the two or three sites I found, but one is having a 15% off sale just today.

www.onlineshoes.com


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> Hey, posters, your comments go outside the quote box. Otherwise it looks like somebody is quoted and nothing more. Why do that? I kept looking for comments re the quote, but didn't see any.


In the case Teri's post, she quoted two different people; but when she quoted the second person, her cursor was apparently inside the first quote. So the second quote and her subsequent comment stayed within the first quote.

This has happened to me, too. Usually it happens because there are a bunch of returns at the end of a quote, leaving a big blank space. Quotes begin with [quote author=the poster name and message #] and end with [/quote] You need to make sure you are past the [/quote]

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN

There's a 15% off coupon code for Sears.com ... SEPTPASS

I found a blue stripe purse and a teal purse also like the others that have been shown.


----------



## Someone Nameless

If anyone bought too many bags and is interested in selling a turquoise or a sky blue in the large Sutter, please PM me.


----------



## mlewis78

I wonder why ebags and most other websites don't carry the larger baggallini sutter?  I'd be interested in buying one (not right away) if they were discounted.  I've had a lot of baggallini bags and loved how lightweight they are, but $100 is a lot.


----------



## Sandpiper

mlewis78 said:


> I wonder why ebags and most other websites don't carry the larger baggallini sutter? I'd be interested in buying one (not right away) if they were discounted. I've had a lot of baggallini bags and loved how lightweight they are, but $100 is a lot.


I was wondering the same thing too. I binged "baggallini 'big sydney'" and very few sites actually selling the bag popped up.

You've had a lot of Baggallini's. Someone upthread said the strap doesn't stay on your shoulder very well. Did you find that to be true? Is it comfortable on your shoulder? Sometimes nylon straps can be a little sharp, rough (something like that).

I love the short shoulder strap on my Tano Tumbleweed. (At that price there shouldn't be any negatives about it.) It's not padded, but it's by no means just a single strip of leather. Even with the size (and therefore weight with contents) of the bag, it's very comfortable on my shoulder.


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't had a problem with the baggallini bags falling off my shoulder (to best of my recollection).  I used to use one of their large totes on my shoulder over a smaller bag.  For work and gym, I always have extra stuff that didn't fit in my small-medium bags.


----------



## Sandpiper

mlewis78 said:


> I haven't had a problem with the baggallini bags falling off my shoulder (to best of my recollection). I used to use one of their large totes on my shoulder over a smaller bag.


Good to hear. Anxiously waiting for my Baggallini -- sometime next week. Or could I be surprised and get it tomorrow? Maybe. 

ETA: Not tomorrow. Just got shipping info. Coming by UPS -- sometime next week.


----------



## MsScarlett

I haven't had any strap problems with my big Sydney bag.  I find it comfortable to carry, even loaded with all my toys.


----------



## angelmum3

Sandpiper said:


> I was wondering the same thing too. I binged "baggallini 'big sydney'" and very few sites actually selling the bag popped up.
> 
> You've had a lot of Baggallini's. Someone upthread said the strap doesn't stay on your shoulder very well. Did you find that to be true? Is it comfortable on your shoulder? Sometimes nylon straps can be a little sharp, rough (something like that).
> 
> I love the short shoulder strap on my Tano Tumbleweed. (At that price there shouldn't be any negatives about it.) It's not padded, but it's by no means just a single strip of leather. Even with the size (and therefore weight with contents) of the bag, it's very comfortable on my shoulder.


That was me upthread that said it fell off shoulder - However, I was speaking of their sling style messenger bag that is meant to go across the body - I am uncomfortable going across my chest , so I tried to carry it on one shoulder - and that is why it falls off!!

Sorry I confused anyone...


----------



## Karma Kindle

Shoebuy is having a 20% off sale this weekend plus free shipping with the code: FALL

PLUS: if you've never created a shoebuy account before -- you get an additional 10% off.... AND if someone refers you to shoebuy via email, you can get a $10 off of $50 or more purchase coupon.

www.shoebuy.com

I'm bagged out at the moment.. BUT, I did get an awesome pair of Koolaburra sheepskin classic black short boots for... $88.88 shipped! Normal price is $150. Koolaburras are actually made in Australia (as opposed to Uggs that are made in China).

You can see the Koolaburras here:

http://www.koolaburra.com/Classic_Short/pd/c/108/np/108/p/1200.html


----------



## Karma Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> I was wondering the same thing too. I binged "baggallini 'big sydney'" and very few sites actually selling the bag popped up.


shoebuy has baggallini sydney bags:

regular:

http://www.shoebuy.com/baggallini-icbg476-sydney-bagg/363872/776180

and

big:

http://www.shoebuy.com/baggallini-bsys498-big-sydney/385252

see my post above about the current 20% off sale.


----------



## jhuston

WTB - Fossil Sutter Large Zip Top bag in blue


----------



## teri

Oops!  Sorry about the quote thing.  I thought I had my cursor outside the quote brackets.  I didn't recheck my post...shoulda done that...


----------



## Sandpiper

Karma Kindle said:


> I'm bagged out at the moment..


   That's not possible. Never too many bags. You know you need another one.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks to a very nice over-bagged person here, I'm soon to be the proud owner of a large Sutter in turquoise!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## Sandpiper

Kindle Gracie said:


> Thanks to a very nice over-bagged person here, I'm soon to be the proud owner of a large Sutter in turquoise! I can't wait!!!


You're gonna love it! I used one of mine for the first time today.


----------



## Tam

I ordered 3 or those slightly smaller, non-leather Relic bags from Kohls.com. Figure if it's too many (what a concept!) I can gift to one of my sisters-in-law at Christmas. One was $20 and the other two were $24 - and I had a coupn code for 20% off, so I don't feel too guilty.

I'd still like a Sutter large zip top but just haven't found one at a price I'm willing to pay. Keeping my eye out on ebay. If anyone has one to sell, feel free to PM me, but I don't want to pay the retail price...

This thread has been FUN!!!


----------



## CaroleC

Tam said:


> I ordered 3 or those slightly smaller, non-leather Relic bags from Kohls.com. Figure if it's too many (what a concept!) I can gift to one of my sisters-in-law at Christmas. One was $20 and the other two were $24 - and I had a coupn code for 20% off, so I don't feel too guilty.
> 
> I'd still like a Sutter large zip top but just haven't found one at a price I'm willing to pay. Keeping my eye out on ebay. If anyone has one to sell, feel free to PM me, but I don't want to pay the retail price...
> 
> This thread has been FUN!!!


So which 3 did you end up getting?


----------



## laurie_lu

Over the weekend, I saw the large Sutter at the Fossil store at our Prime Outlets Mall.  It was only $75.


----------



## Tam

CaroleC said:


> So which 3 did you end up getting?


Well I couldn't quite remember this morning, so I went back and checked my order. OMG! I ordered bronze, berry, Teal, & Paisley, as well as a Paisley wallet. They are all more of the cross-body size, but with the coupon discount my total bill, tax included, was only $89.94!!! I can't believe I ordered that many, but at least I didnt break the bank and there will be 4 purses and a wallet to show for it. 
Just goes to show the kind of purse frenzy this thread can produce!


----------



## angelmum3

laurie_lu said:


> Over the weekend, I saw the large Sutter at the Fossil store at our Prime Outlets Mall. It was only $75.


enabler!!

(and cant you tease just a bit more and mention a color or two?)



and honestly I chuckle every time I notice that "the page has turned" on this thread - how many pages can you have on "purses"!  Who knows, we havent gotten there yet!


----------



## manou

I just returned from a business trip to have 3 of the 4 Sutter Large bags I bought on ebay waiting for me. Black, Espresso and Camel - they are absolutely gorgeous, I love them. Mr Manou was a tad surprised why anybody would purchase 4 of the same bag - until he saw them. He did agree that I had to have them  
I think he will get an Oberon cover (dragon in black) for his Kindle DX for Christmas


----------



## Candee15

manou said:


> I just returned from a business trip to have 3 of the 4 Sutter Large bags I bought on ebay waiting for me. Black, Espresso and Camel - they are absolutely gorgeous, I love them. Mr Manou was a tad surprised why anybody would purchase 4 of the same bag - until he saw them. He did agree that I had to have them
> I think he will get an Oberon cover (dragon in black) for his Kindle DX for Christmas


GREAT choices. Those colors are all beautiful, and you'll get a LOT of use out of them. Enjoy!


----------



## Tam

manou said:


> I just returned from a business trip to have 3 of the 4 Sutter Large bags I bought on ebay waiting for me. Black, Espresso and Camel - they are absolutely gorgeous, I love them. Mr Manou was a tad surprised why anybody would purchase 4 of the same bag - until he saw them. He did agree that I had to have them
> I think he will get an Oberon cover (dragon in black) for his Kindle DX for Christmas


Mr. Manou is a Keeper!


----------



## skyblue

angelmum3 said:


> enabler!!
> 
> (and cant you tease just a bit more and mention a color or two?)
> 
> 
> 
> and honestly I chuckle every time I notice that "the page has turned" on this thread - how many pages can you have on "purses"!  Who knows, we havent gotten there yet!


I believe this is just the *tip of the iceberg*!!!!!


----------



## CaroleC

Tam said:


> Well I couldn't quite remember this morning, so I went back and checked my order. OMG! I ordered bronze, berry, Teal, & Paisley, as well as a Paisley wallet. They are all more of the cross-body size, but with the coupon discount my total bill, tax included, was only $89.94!!! I can't believe I ordered that many, but at least I didnt break the bank and there will be 4 purses and a wallet to show for it.
> Just goes to show the kind of purse frenzy this thread can produce!


Those are some nice colors, though! And what a deal.  Also, I suspect you will like the teal more than you first thought. It is pretty!


----------



## manou

Tam said:


> Mr. Manou is a Keeper!


I know - I am very lucky 
It probably helps that he loves the men's messenger bags Fossil does. He got a couple of them in leather and canvas. Let's just say I helped a little with the decision


----------



## Sandpiper

LOL at all this.

Confession #2:  I had to go to nice nearby shopping center this weekend.  Oh oh.  Sutter large top zip in camel from Macy's (formerly Marshall Field's in the Chicago area).  (Camel color is my "neutral brown" though a little on the light side.)  That is   t h e   l a s t   o n e.

Baggallini will be delivered by UPS on Thursday.  (After having Amazon Prime and living close enough to Lands' End, not used to deliveries taking so long.)


----------



## Someone Nameless

For those of you in the UK, scroll down and check out the messenger bags. Reminds me a lot of the Sutter bag.

http://www.ollieandnic.com/browse/sale/all/?&sort_fields=&page_no=&items_per_page=all


----------



## Sandpiper

Kindle Gracie said:


> For those of you in the UK, scroll down and check out the messenger bags. Reminds me a lot of the Sutter bag.
> 
> http://www.ollieandnic.com/browse/sale/all/?&sort_fields=&page_no=&items_per_page=all


Messenger bag does look similar to Sutter, but there doesn't seem to be large enough outside zip pocket, front or back, to hold Kindle.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Sandpiper said:


> Confession #2: I had to go to nice nearby shopping center this weekend. Oh oh. Sutter large top zip in camel from Macy's (formerly Marshall Field's in the Chicago area). (Camel color is my "neutral brown" though a little on the light side.) That is t h e l a s t o n e.


Hmmmm... methinks I've read this before from you. (Or maybe it was someone else.)


----------



## Sandpiper

KimberlyinMN said:


> Hmmmm... methinks I've read this before from you. (Or maybe it was someone else.)


That was confession no. 1. This is no. 2.


----------



## Sandpiper

This morning I looked, but I didn't buy.  Saw an interesting looking Stone Mountain bag.  Trying to find it on the Stone Mountain site.  So far no luck.  The site is very s l o w.

ETA:  I don't think I'd do business with Stone Mountain directly.  The bag I saw in the store was blue.  I looked at the tag quickly.  It said "Walnut Grove".  If that was color, it would be a brown.  So I took Walnut Grove to be bag style?  Can't find it on web site, so I called toll-free number.  Yeah right.  Recording.  "Leave detailed message and we will reply in one to three business days."  No, thank you.


----------



## Tam

Walnut Grove looks to be a line of hanbags. I googled and on a couple of sites 4 different kinds come up, all called Stone Mountain Walnut Grove and various other descriptors - Tote, 2 Zip Shoulder, 3 Compartment Bucket, and East-West Zip Top. I like that Bucket but the Tote is bigger.  All 4 are regular priced at $146, on sale for $69.99 at several places online - BonTon.com and and Younkers.com for example. The leather looks very nice!

Just noticed that the BonTon and Younkers websites are exactly the same! Must be the same company, using 2 different names...


----------



## Sandpiper

On sale?!  Thank you.  I couldn't find 'em on-line.  Going to look again.


----------



## Sandpiper

This is the bag I was looking at this morning.










It's got two zipper pockets and a stash pocket on the front and one zipper pocket on the back. None are big enough for a Kindle. But . . . the top has a full zipper pocket (easily big enough for Kindle) on each side and a roomy middle that "closes" with a magnet. The bag isn't huge, but the bottom is kind of wide so there is room in the middle section. The strap isn't terribly long. Me being 6' tall, don't know that it would work as a crossbody for me. Maybe. Didn't try that. I could like it.

http://www.bonton.com/shop/handbags-accessories/handbags/shoulder-bags/stone-mountain-walnut-grove-3-compartment-bucket_276005.html?query=grove+walnut

Our local Carson Pirie Scott in Chicago is a subsidiary of BonTon.


----------



## angelmum3

and Carson's sells Stone Mountain bags - as does QVC!  (my friend's mother loved Stone Mountain bags, she had a closet full - they remind me of her!)


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Sandpiper said:


> This is the bag I was looking at this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got two zipper pockets and a stash pocket on the front and one zipper pocket on the back. None are big enough for a Kindle. But . . . the top has a full zipper pocket (easily big enough for Kindle) on each side and a roomy middle that "closes" with a magnet. The bag isn't huge, but the bottom is kind of wide so there is room in the middle section. The strap isn't terribly long. Me being 6' tall, don't know that it would work as a crossbody for me. Maybe. Didn't try that. I could like it.
> 
> http://www.bonton.com/shop/handbags-accessories/handbags/shoulder-bags/stone-mountain-walnut-grove-3-compartment-bucket_276005.html?query=grove+walnut
> 
> Our local Carson Pirie Scott in Chicago is a subsidiary of BonTon.


@Sandpiper (Mary?), did it have any inside small pockets to put a cell or a PDA? I like the looks of it a lot especially if the Kindle with Oberon would fit in the middle. Looks like that site doesn't have the blue in stock though.


----------



## Sandpiper

unknown2cherubim said:


> @Sandpiper (Mary?), did it have any inside small pockets to put a cell or a PDA? I like the looks of it a lot especially if the Kindle with Oberon would fit in the middle. Looks like that site doesn't have the blue in stock though.


I didn't actually look inside the main compartment (magnet), but expect it would have the usual two open and one zip pocket. One of the outside zip pockets would hold cell or PDA I expect.


----------



## Tam

I love this thread! And I saw it but can't find the person who has in their signature something like - "I joined for the kindle info and stay for the bag thread" I want to ask if they mind if I use that!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Tam said:


> I love this thread! And I saw it but can't find the person who has in their signature something like - "I joined for the kindle info and stay for the bag thread" I want to ask if they mind if I use that!


Ooooo, look upthread ... that'd be me and you can use it if you want. I'm flattered.


----------



## Pushka

Tam said:


> "I joined for the kindle info and stay for the bag thread"


That is so true!


----------



## Sandpiper

DITTO !


----------



## Kindled Spirit

This is another cute Stone Mountain bag. Love it in the gray and the indigo!








http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.CM_SCID.coll.item.A202554.desc.Stone-Mountain-Leather-Bucket-Bag-with-Double-Front-Pockets


----------



## corkyb

Kindled Spirit said:


> This is another cute Stone Mountain bag. Love it in the gray and the indigo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.CM_SCID.coll.item.A202554.desc.Stone-Mountain-Leather-Bucket-Bag-with-Double-Front-Pockets


That is gorgeous!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Kindled Spirit said:


> This is another cute Stone Mountain bag. Love it in the gray and the indigo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.CM_SCID.coll.item.A202554.desc.Stone-Mountain-Leather-Bucket-Bag-with-Double-Front-Pockets


Is there an ignore button on this board? I'm so going to put Kindled Spirit on ignore for posting that purse. MUST. HAVE. THAT. BAG.

Oh wait, it isn't a cross-body, I'm saved. That in a cross-body might just be my perfect handbag.


----------



## Tam

Thanks for sharing that siggy, unknown2cherubim!

And those Sone Mountain bags are gorgeous! But I need to be good until my Relic purwses come from Kohl's.

I love my handbags (especially my Vera Bradleys) but this thread had definitley started me on a whole new level of handbags!!!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

unknown2cherubim said:


> Is there an ignore button on this board? I'm so going to put Kindled Spirit on ignore for posting that purse. MUST. HAVE. THAT. BAG.
> 
> Oh wait, it isn't a cross-body, I'm saved. That in a cross-body might just be my perfect handbag.


Well...there's also this one...it's crossbody, and comes in lots of colors 









http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.CM_SCID.coll.item.A209682.desc.Stone-Mountain-Sophia-Leather-Convertible-Shoulder-Bag


----------



## Tam

This thread is EVIL!


----------



## Dazlyn

This thread IS evil! I agree completely! I have bought three bags since I started reading this thread and I'm always looking for more. I have had to talk myself out of so many other bags as I don't have the budget for it, but I still keep reading and drooling. Now I am also checking out shoes - I know, nothing to do with kindles or bags except shoes are my other major obsession. Just bought these boots and they are awesome (I live in the Northwest and rainy season is starting soon)


----------



## akpak

unknown2cherubim said:


> I came for the info on Kindles, I stay for the rice cooker thread.


Fixed.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I wonder how much money has been spent because of this thread?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Wayyyyyy too much money for me  I blacked out, and when I came to I had 7 new bags


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Kindled Spirit said:


> Wayyyyyy too much money for me  I blacked out, and when I came to I had 7 new bags


Oooooooo....that's a good one to use on my husband!


----------



## skyblue

Well, I have to wholeheartedly agree that I came for the Kindle discussions, but I also LOVE the purses thread!  I am happy to chime in on all these lovely discussions.  This is FUN!!!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Dazlyn said:


> This thread IS evil! I agree completely! I have bought three bags since I started reading this thread and I'm always looking for more. I have had to talk myself out of so many other bags as I don't have the budget for it, but I still keep reading and drooling. Now I am also checking out shoes - I know, nothing to do with kindles or bags except shoes are my other major obsession. Just bought these boots and they are awesome (I live in the Northwest and rainy season is starting soon)


My first thought... Two broken ankles.  (For ME.)


----------



## Dazlyn

Kindled Spirit said:


> Wayyyyyy too much money for me  I blacked out, and when I came to I had 7 new bags


LOL, that's a good one!


KimberlyinMN said:


> My first thought... Two broken ankles.  (For ME.)
> 
> I can wear these comfortably because they are a rubberized type wedge heel. Anything else would not work for me


----------



## julip

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I wonder how much money has been spent because of this thread?


I plead the fifth.









LOL Kindled Spirit!


----------



## clawdia

I saw some of those cool Stone Mountain bags at Boscovs for $72 online -

http://www.boscovs.com/StoreFrontWeb/Product.bos?itemNumber=48928


----------



## eldereno

Dazlyn said:


> This thread IS evil! I agree completely! I have bought three bags since I started reading this thread and I'm always looking for more. I have had to talk myself out of so many other bags as I don't have the budget for it, but I still keep reading and drooling. Now I am also checking out shoes - I know, nothing to do with kindles or bags except shoes are my other major obsession. Just bought these boots and they are awesome (I live in the Northwest and rainy season is starting soon)


More info on the boots please!!!


----------



## corkyb

Yes, I love them too, but I think I would kill myself in them.


----------



## Sandpiper

TG -- I don't have a thing for shoes.  Whew!  Last year I did get a couple nice pairs of general-wear boots.  That's it for me.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Can we add another poll to this thread? I'll fess up.


Not sure about how to add another poll, but... If you fess up I'll fess up !!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm guessing enough has been spent on this thread to fund my retirement!  I don't need too much to live on.  

My turquoise large Sutter arrived today and oh my!!!  Why didn't someone mention how nice these bags are?    I'm so happy and thankful to the over-bagged KB member for selling it to me.


----------



## CaroleC

CaroleC said:


> OK, attention all cheapskates/frugal people (or those saving for an Oberon or Noreve cover)!!! Listen up! LOL
> 
> I have been WANTING to buy the small Fossil Sutter Crossbody bag and have been reading every post in this thread every day, but I just don't feel comfortable spending over $50 on one. But I just found a bag that looks like a Fossil Sutter crossbody knock-off in faux leather, and which, with tax and shipping, is still under $30!!! Now THAT's my kind of bag.
> 
> It's the Relic Trisha Cross-Body Shoulder Bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is usually $40 but I got it at kohls.com on sale for *$24.99 + $0.99  * shipping!! Kohl's is offering $0.99 standard shipping on all items, even clearance items. So, with tax the total was $27.02 . Now that's the kind of total I like to see!
> 
> The details given by Kohl are:
> 
> •Faux-leather construction with a pebbled finish provides long-lasting use.
> •Cross-body design with adjustable straps makes carrying easy.
> •Interior compartment contains plenty of room for your necessities.
> •Exterior pockets keep essentials close at hand.
> •Details:
> •8 1/2"H x 11"W x 4"D
> •Snap closure
> •Shoulder strap
> 
> The color may be a little somber for some, but I like it and it ought to go with just about everything.


I got my relic purse today, a day early (it was supposed to arrive from Sept 30th - Oct 5th). So, that's nice! The front zip pocket is about 1/4" too shallow for a K3, but it fits nicely in the main compartment (through the top snap). For synthetic leather, it sure seems nice. I'm happy anyway!


----------



## corkyb

You can withdraw your vote and start over.  I've done that a few times.  I think it's time to do it again though.


----------



## Sandpiper

My mushroom Baggallini Big Sydney will be here tomorrow.  (It's 12:20 a.m.  It will be here today.   )


----------



## Tam

Sandpiper said:


> My mushroom Baggallini Big Sydney will be here tomorrow. (It's 12:20 a.m. It will be here today. )


Awaiting a picture of your bag! My insane Kohl's order is estimated to be here between Oct 1-5, but I'm hoping for today. I changed out my purse from the camel Sutter East-West to the used but pretty Relic bag I bought on ebay a couple of weeks ago, and somebody at work asked me if I've been getting some new bags or just rotating old ones. I said I needed some variety in my daily routine - thereby dodging the question!


----------



## skyblue

eldereno said:


> More info on the boots please!!!


Great boots! I have to say these heels are not too high for me. I regularly wear very high heels, but I love my flat sandals, too.


----------



## Sandpiper

Mushroom Baggallini is here.  I do like the style though I wish the pocket on the back was zip also, not just magnet.  I guess it must be my computer screen . . . colors look lighter on my screen than they actually are.  This bag and Sutter bag that I got on eBay are both a darker brown than I was expecting.  I guess this mushroom color is OK year 'round.  I don't like to use black and dark brown bags in summer / warm weather.


----------



## hannahi

Does anyone know if the small Baggallini Sydney would hold a Kindle 3 in a Javoedge flip cover? The big Sydney is too big for me to use as an everyday bag, so I'm looking for a fabric bag that's smaller but still would have a secure (preferably zippered) pocket for the Kindle 3.
My everyday leather handbag has several zip compartments but it's hard to fit even a naked K3 into the biggest one. I also have a mini Jansport backpack that I use for more casual occasions, and I could easily fit the K2 into the main compartment. It's light grey and starting to look dingy, though I'm not sure I want to replace it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm way late to this party because the Sutter bags were being discussed a long time ago but OHHHHHH NOOOOOOOO!!!    The lovely person that sold me the large Sutter zip top in turquoise must have cast a spell on it.  Now I have the 'bag bug' in the worst way.  TRAGEDY!!!!!  

After transferring all my stuff and using it for one day, I have serious lust for a brown one like it.

If anyone has a brown (or neutral color) one that they would like to sell...or if anyone knows of any deals online, I simply must have one.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe

CaroleC said:


> I got my relic purse today, a day early (it was supposed to arrive from Sept 30th - Oct 5th). So, that's nice! The front zip pocket is about 1/4" too shallow for a K3, but it fits nicely in the main compartment (through the top snap). For synthetic leather, it sure seems nice. I'm happy anyway!


It's probably been mentioned somewhere here already but Fossil does make Relic, you know


----------



## nichelle02

I came to this site when I bought my original edition Kindle. I learned a *lot* but haven't logged on in a very long time. I just bought a Kindle 3 and yesterday thought I would log in to see what others had to say about accessories. I then ran across this gigantic thread. And today I now own a brand new Fossil Sutter cross body bag in espresso. Shame on all of you!  

I picked it up today at Macy's for 30% off. They're having a sale!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Kindled Spirit said:


> Well...there's also this one...it's crossbody, and comes in lots of colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.CM_SCID.coll.item.A209682.desc.Stone-Mountain-Sophia-Leather-Convertible-Shoulder-Bag


Whoa, look at all the colors it comes in. I think I like the Sapphire.

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! Somebody stop me. This thread is seriously expensive.



akpak said:


> Fixed.


That made me LOL. My DIL is always trying to talk me into getting a rice cooker. I should show her this.


----------



## Someone Nameless

nichelle02 said:


> I came to this site when I bought my original edition Kindle. I learned a *lot* but haven't logged on in a very long time. I just bought a Kindle 3 and yesterday thought I would log in to see what others had to say about accessories. I then ran across this gigantic thread. And today I now own a brand new Fossil Sutter cross body bag in espresso. Shame on all of you!
> 
> I picked it up today at Macy's for 30% off. They're having a sale!


If you have buyer's remorse, I'll be glad to take it off your hands!  I just posted about wanting to buy a brown and I don't have a Macy's!!! waaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Kindle Gracie said:


> If you have buyer's remorse, I'll be glad to take it off your hands!  I just posted about wanting to buy a brown and I don't have a Macy's!!! waaaaaaaaaa


eBay... $85 Buy It Now:
http://cgi.ebay.com/UNUSED-Fossil-ESPRESSO-Leather-SUTTER-TOP-ZIP-Bag-138-/280565293986?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4152fea3a2


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Kindle Gracie said:


> If you have buyer's remorse, I'll be glad to take it off your hands!  I just posted about wanting to buy a brown and I don't have a Macy's!!! waaaaaaaaaa


And.. Buy It Now $72:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fossil-Sutter-Top-Zip-Purse-Bag-Espresso-Brown-NWT-/250703162977?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f12ae61#ht_4569wt_1137


----------



## unknown2cherubim

KimberlyinMN said:


> And.. Buy It Now $72:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fossil-Sutter-Top-Zip-Purse-Bag-Espresso-Brown-NWT-/250703162977?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f12ae61#ht_4569wt_1137


 I bought mine from the same seller. She was great and shipped it immediately because I told her I wanted it before last Friday.

I'm toying with selling my Sutter medium. I traded out the strap with the top zip because I wanted a cross-body so it is a Sutter medium with a shoulder strap not a cross body. I can't decide if I may yet use it though.


----------



## nichelle02

Kindle Gracie said:


> If you have buyer's remorse, I'll be glad to take it off your hands!  I just posted about wanting to buy a brown and I don't have a Macy's!!! waaaaaaaaaa


No buyer's remorse at all  I love it! They're having a great sale. I even bought a second bag, an Etienne Aigner.

Here you go for the Fossil Sutter, though: http://www1.macys.com/search/index.ognc?SearchTarget=*&Keyword=fossil+sutter

$67 for the cross body and $95 for the large.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

unknown2cherubim said:


> I bought mine from the same seller. She was great and shipped it immediately because I told her I wanted it before last Friday.
> 
> I'm toying with selling my Sutter medium. I traded out the strap with the top zip because I wanted a cross-body so it is a Sutter medium with a shoulder strap not a cross body. I can't decide if I may yet use it though.


I thought both had crossbody straps. Although I don't have the medium. (I did accidentally buy another large zip top in black AND it came with the matching sutter zip around clutch for $70.) I'd really like to get the Sutter east west purse in black. A much smaller size and then I'd use either the strap from the large zip top or the organizer.  I did notice that the strap for the 2nd large black purse is shorter than the first large zip top by a couple of inches. I had also come across two different lengths at Macy's. The black one there was shorter by a few inches than the purple.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

KimberlyinMN said:


> I thought both had crossbody straps. Although I don't have the medium. (I did accidentally buy another large zip top in black AND it came with the matching sutter zip around clutch for $70.) I'd really like to get the Sutter east west purse in black. A much smaller size and then I'd use either the strap from the large zip top or the organizer.  I did notice that the strap for the 2nd large black purse is shorter than the first large zip top by a couple of inches. I had also come across two different lengths at Macy's. The black one there was shorter by a few inches than the purple.


I checked out the strap lengths at the Macy's website. The Medium Sutter has a 23" strap drop and the Large zip top has a 19-1/2" drop. Weird. But I know the first large zip top had a longer strap.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

@KimberlyinMN, I just followed your link and bought a red top zip crossbody (that's the large one) for $75 from the same seller daveypearl.  I can't decide if I love you or hate you for that.  It is a large handbag and I'm not so large but I think it will be so handy for travel.

No, the east-west zip has a shoulder strap not a cross-body.  I'm kinda liking the medium with the shoulder strap -- the way it looks anyway.  I just think I may carry too much stuff for it to be practical for me.  I love the espresso color, perfect for fall and winter.


----------



## nichelle02

KimberlyinMN, you should get a commission!


----------



## Someone Nameless

KimberlyinMN, I don't know whether to love you or hate you either!     GULP!  I followed your link and before I knew it, I bought it now!!!!  The bag in the first link.  It doesn't look like the second (less expensive) link is the large bag.  

OMG!  I've gotten bit by the bug.  I'm not buying any more of these, but I NEVER buy two bags just alike.  NEVER!!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

unknown2cherubim said:


> @KimberlyinMN, I just followed your link and bought a red top zip crossbody (that's the large one) for $75 from the same seller daveypearl. I can't decide if I love you or hate you for that. It is a large handbag and I'm not so large but I think it will be so handy for travel.
> 
> No, the east-west zip has a shoulder strap not a cross-body. I'm kinda liking the medium with the shoulder strap -- the way it looks anyway. I just think I may carry too much stuff for it to be practical for me. I love the espresso color, perfect for fall and winter.


Yep, I know the e/w has a short shoulder strap. I'd take that strap off and use the longer crossbody strap.  But I did find that some of the large zip tops have different lengths - kind of strange. (And doesn't the medium zip sutter have a crossbody strap?)

I love that seller daveypearl. I think I've bought two or three bags from him/her. SUPER fast shipping.

*@nichelle02* - Ha! Yeah, wouldn't that be cool? A commission!! I like "sharing" good prices with others. I need to step away from buying any more purses, unless, of course, I find a black east west Sutter. But at a GOOD price. Like less than $50.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Kindle Gracie said:


> KimberlyinMN, I don't know whether to love you or hate you either!  GULP! I followed your link and before I knew it, I bought it now!!!! The bag in the first link. It doesn't look like the second (less expensive) link is the large bag.
> 
> OMG! I've gotten bit by the bug. I'm not buying any more of these, but I NEVER buy two bags just alike. NEVER!!!


WOO-HOO!!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Kindle Gracie said:


> The bag in the first link. It doesn't look like the second (less expensive) link is the large bag.


Ooooh, you are right! The second bag is an east west sutter! Too bad it is espresso. Darn. I want a black one.


----------



## Pushka

unknown2cherubim said:


> @KimberlyinMN, I just followed your link and bought a red top zip crossbody (that's the large one) for $75 from the same seller daveypearl.


Ooh, I have bought items from them too and had them shipped to Australia! Wayyyy cheaper than buying them here in Australia. More than half the price and that includes shipping. They are a great seller and can highly recommend them too.


----------



## Tam

My ridiculously large Kohls.com order was delivered today! Here are the 3 Relic crossbody purses in bronze, teal, and paisley. My K3 in its lighted Amazon case fits in the front zip pocket and the back open pocket. The top has just a snap in the middle rather than a zipper. The teal is really a dark shade but still beautiful. And the BEST thing is that even though they're imitation leather, they are all really soft and feel great! Prices paid after clearance sale & 20% off coupon code - Paisley=$19.99 & Solids=$14.40









Here are the back views of all 3 smaller purses:









Then I also got this one - called the Relic Alex Organizer Cross-Body. I think at 10.5X13.75X3.5 inches, this one is just a little smaller (shorter) than the Fossil Sutter Large Zip-Top. It comes in Berry, Bronze, and Black. My Berry is darker than on the website, but still a great shade. This one zips on top and the front and back large zipper pockets would fit a K2 or K1 in a case and still have room to spare. And it's REALLY SOFT. Price on clearance & with 20% off was an unbelievable $20.74.









Here is the larger bag with the smaller Paisley and my K3 to show the size ratios:









The handles are definitely not as soft and pliable as the leather Fossil handbags, and the lining is much cheaper - just a solid color cotton:









These are not as wonderful as the Fossil Sutter I was hoping for - but they are MUCH nicer than I expected and I spent only $89 including shipping and handling on all 4 PLUS a great Paisley wallet! So I am THRILLED!!!


----------



## Dazlyn

eldereno said:


> More info on the boots please!!!


The boots are DKNY "Gillian" that I got from Zappos. They are really awesome 

http://www.zappos.com/multiview/7684173/251982


----------



## akpak

I've been waiting two months for my Muzetto:
http://www.sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm

Any day now. Really.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Tam said:


> My ridiculously large Kohls.com order was delivered today! Here are the 3 Relic crossbody purses in bronze, teal, and paisley. My K3 in its lighted Amazon case fits in the front zip pocket and the back open pocket. The top has just a snap in the middle rather than a zipper. The teal is really a dark shade but still beautiful. And the BEST thing is that even though they're imitation leather, they are all really soft and feel great! Prices paid after clearance sale & 20% off coupon code - Paisley=$19.99 & Solids=$14.40
> <images snipped>
> 
> Then I also got this one - called the Relic Alex Organizer Cross-Body. I think at 10.5X13.75X3.5 inches, this one is just a little smaller (shorter) than the Fossil Sutter Large Zip-Top. It comes in Berry, Bronze, and Black. My Berry is darker than on the website, but still a great shade. This one zips on top and the front and back large zipper pockets would fit a K2 or K1 in a case and still have room to spare. And it's REALLY SOFT. Price on clearance & with 20% off was an unbelievable $20.74.
> <images snipped>
> 
> These are not as wonderful as the Fossil Sutter I was hoping for - but they are MUCH nicer than I expected and I spent only $89 including shipping and handling on all 4 PLUS a great Paisley wallet! So I am THRILLED!!!


I really appreciate the pictures especially the one with the kindle in cover. I actually like the paisley which I would not have thought I would.

@akpak the Muzetto looks so elegant and simple. Nice!


----------



## mlewis78

I'm trying not to think about the Macy's sale mentioned earlier in this thread.  I think I was over my wanting an espresso zip top sutter, but then I looked at the Macy's website to verify the price.  Sigh.

I did notice that Macy's doesn't have a coupon for "additional 15% off sale purchases" that they had over Labor Day.  The camel Sutter I bought over Labor Day weekend came to about $95 with the NY/NYC sales tax because of the extra 15% off of $103.


----------



## skyblue

Update on my *Tano* bag! I ordered the smog and I love it. However, someone here posted the photo of the whiskey Tano and that color was stuck in my brain calling my name!! (Pure insanity, I know!!) I wondered if I should have gotten the whiskey color instead, so I ordered it! It's out for delivery. I will compare them and return one. 

To be continued.....


----------



## Sandpiper

KimberlyinMN said:


> And.. Buy It Now $72:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fossil-Sutter-Top-Zip-Purse-Bag-Espresso-Brown-NWT-/250703162977?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f12ae61#ht_4569wt_1137


This one is Sutter East/West style -- not large top zip.


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> Update on my *Tano* bag! I ordered the smog and I love it. However, someone here posted the photo of the whiskey Tano and that color was stuck in my brain calling my name!! (Pure insanity, I know!!) I wondered if I should have gotten the whiskey color instead, so I ordered it! It's out for delivery. I will compare them and return one.
> 
> To be continued.....


Two in-hand? Return one? You've got to be kidding.  I love my smog Tano Tumbleweed. And I'd love a whiskey too. I'd better not go near Nordstrom. I'll be heading in that direction this weekend to go to Borders . . . .


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> Two in-hand? Return one? You've got to be kidding.  I love my smog Tano Tumbleweed. And I'd love a whiskey too. I'd better not go near Nordstrom. I'll be heading in that direction this weekend to go to Borders . . . .


Hi Sandpiper!

Two Tanos in hand? Not yet. It's on the truck out for delivery. I will only keep one and pocket the extra cash for my trip. 

Go to Borders and NOT hit the Nordstrom I couldn't do it!! You are much stronger than I am! LOL


----------



## Sandpiper

I am thinking on it . . . .  Had a little something doing today, but it was cancelled.  Just looked at smog Tano again.  Love it.  The short shoulder strap on it (can't be removed) is really comfortable.  Stays on the shoulder.  Longer strap for crossbody is good too.  

Oh oh oh oh oh oh.


----------



## ayuryogini

My Smog Tano just arrived a couple days ago; I really like it. 
I'm often leary of having just one strap on large bags, because often the top zipper doesn't open very wide, but this one really does. 
I also ordered an Olivia Harris in Fog, and I'm waiting to compare them. The Olivia Harris is WAY more than I've ever spent for a handbag before, but I exchanged a Steve Madden bag that the zipper came partly out, so that offsets the cost, plus I blame this thread for .....everything crazy I do about handbags right now.

On another note, I just won a bid for a Fossil wristlet, the raspberry embossed Sasha one, to go with my handbag, NWT, for only $19.99. I was so happy to find it, I've been looking for a while, they're hard to come by.


----------



## skyblue

Okay, new Tano arrived!  It appears I have no taste for whiskey!  LOL  I like the smog much better.  It looked richer in the photo.  I think the whiskey color photographed better than the smog, but the smog looks better in person.  Go figure.  So I boxed it up and am heading over to the UPS drop off and Home Depot.  No handbags there, but they might have a nice leather tool pouch!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Just doing my evil deed for the day and letting any Dooney & Bourke fans (like me) know that all this weekend on QVC is Dooney's 11th anniversary. Starts at 4pm to 6pm today and 11pm to midnight. Then tomorrow 6am to 8am. And Sunday 8am to 10am. All est. There will be lots of new bags and easy pays  Now....my work here is done


----------



## Ruby296

akpak said:


> I've been waiting two months for my Muzetto:
> http://www.sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm
> 
> Any day now. Really.


I'm waiting too, ordered the portable at the end of July. When did you order yours?


----------



## akpak

I think that's about when I ordered mine. It originally said shipping at the end of August. I emailed them this week, and they said it will hopefully ship by the end of this week. (But it's Friday...)


----------



## Ruby296

akpak said:


> I think that's about when I ordered mine. It originally said shipping at the end of August. I emailed them this week, and they said it will hopefully ship by the end of this week. (But it's Friday...)


I think my ETA was the second week of September, so you should get yours before I get mine.
Let us know when it arrives, which I hope is soon!


----------



## Tam

I stopped by Macy's today and saw the Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip in person for the very first time (I actually have not been to a Macy's or anywhere else that carries them since this thread started!!!) They are beautiful - however....

I am VERY happy I ordered my imitation leather Relic purses from Kohls.com (photos in this thread, Reply #2043) . I was carrying my large Alex Organizer and it is actually slightly BIGGER than the Fossil!  The Sutters are on sale right now for 30% off of $138, but even on sale I just couldn't bring myself to buy one when I have one already that is so similar and 3 that are only a little smaller. And while I was looking, a woman glanced over at my Relic purse and asked where I managed to find that color Fossil!!! When I told her it was a Relic that I got on sale for a little over $20, she was floored.

By the way, what I called the "cheaper" lining is almost exactly like the lining in the Fossil Sasha purses. So not so "cheap" after all.

My large Berry purse is actually more of a Brick Red shade, but I still like it. In looking over nice purses at Macy's, the texture was very similar to several good brands of "glazed leather' bags. I am extremely pleased!!!


----------



## CaroleC

Tam, I love the photos of your Relics and I am so glad you like them, too! I really like mine, too and have used it every day since I got it. The faux leather is a lot more luxurious and leather-like than I thought it would be. 

I was a little surprised that it just had a snap on top, but that has worked out fine for me. I just keep my Kindle in the main part of the purse, and everything else (wallet, keys, and so on) seems to fit nicely in the zip pocket. Well, except my cell phone which goes in the cell phone snap pocket.


----------



## Sandpiper

I did go to Nordstrom (and then Borders).  They didn't have whiskey Tano in the store.  They're sending it to me.  When I got home I looked on-line.  Forgot that the whiskey has tarnished BRASS hardware.  Not my favorite.  Pretty sure color of the bag will be good for me though.  Then I saw brown sugar on-line.  Hmmmmm.  Dark brown which I've been trying to avoid, but . . . .  Wish I had looked at that when I was in the store today.


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> I did go to Nordstrom (and then Borders). They didn't have whiskey Tano in the store. They're sending it to me. When I got home I looked on-line. Forgot that the whiskey has tarnished BRASS hardware. Not my favorite. Pretty sure color of the bag will be good for me though. Then I saw brown sugar on-line. Hmmmmm. Dark brown which I've been trying to avoid, but . . . . Wish I had looked at that when I was in the store today.


A-ha, *Sandpiper*! I knew you couldn't resist the call of Nordstrom! Don't they have the best customer service? I can't wait to hear what you think of the whiskey Tano. I hope you adore it! Shipping for that whiskey bag was super fast. I hope yours comes pronto.

The *Muzetto* bags are so cool! A bit more utilitarian in their style, but they totally rock! What color did you gals order?


----------



## Sandpiper

I've never shopped a whole lot at Nordstrom.  But when I have -- yes, customer service is good.  Salesperson who sold me Tano smog bag was there again today.  She remembered me.  I didn't remember her.     Got her card this time.

A quasi-friend worked there in bridge clothing some years ago.  After she left, she regretted it.  So I take it they treat their employees well too.


----------



## linda~lou

skyblue said:


> With that in mind, I decided to order the Tano convertible hobo from Nordstrom. It is a cross body bag with a multitude of pockets for organization and accessibility. It's 16 x 13 x 5 so it definitely won't be too small. I ordered the smog which is neutral without being specifically brown or black. It should arrive this week. I hope I love it!


Tano?? Wait, what? I never even heard of Tano but that Whiskey hobo bag (thanks, skyblue).......I have been drooling over it. But alas, I have just spent way too much money on bags, thanks to this thread. I have a large black Sutter that I haven't even used yet. 

But that Tano lust would not go away, so I started checking eBay and found one yesterday that was used but looks brand new and reminds me a little of the original hobo that was posted earlier. AND it was only $89!!!!!! So hit that BIN button and it's mine!!! Here is a pix, lots of compartments, looks like there is a middle zipper one that should hold my K3. Presenting my final, (ha) purchase. Now I will slink away.


----------



## Tam

linda~lou said:


> Presenting my final, (ha) purchase. Now I will slink away.


You, who started this fantastic but deadly thread, are going to slink away? I think not!!!! You are doomed to checking this thread every day and facing temptation as new and more lovely bags continue to appear. Forever... Last purchase? We shall see!!!!


----------



## linda~lou

Oh man, Tam, I'm tryin' here.  Show some support!


----------



## Tam

linda~lou said:


> Oh man, Tam, I'm tryin' here. Show some support!


 Mwahahahahaha! (Evil maniacal laugh)


----------



## Tam

I just can't buy any more bags for awhile! My daughter called me today to ask if I have looked at the new Vera Bradley patterns and I told her NO! 

For years I bought my perses at Walmart and didn't get a new one till the old one wore out. Now I like having a good few to choose from in a variety of sizes, colors, and patterns. I also enjoy havin nicer quality purses - but I have NEVER spent $200 on a purse and I think it would be very hard for me to start. Not because I can't afford it, but because I would feel guilty. My husband and I did get a lovely purple Coach bag at an outlet this summer to give our daughter at Christmas, but with sales it was less than $100.

Cobbie - It wasn't me who posted any of the Tanos - though I do like them. That violet Shopper Hobo is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie, I say go for it! It's stunning, and such a great everyday bag with umph and a definite wow factor!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Neo, go away. I'm filing a restraining order.


Fine <slinks away, pouting>

<rumbling> but that aubergine is just so gorgeous <rumbling>

Anyway, it's not like you really need me or anything: I know this purse is just calling your name !


----------



## Neo

OH NO


----------



## mlewis78

There is another website that we posted a link to, way back (where?) in this thread, that sells a lot of Tano bags. 

But I'm not buying any bags for a while.


----------



## Neo

mlewis78 said:


> There is another website that we posted a link to, way back (where?) in this thread, that sells a lot of Tano bags.
> 
> But I'm not buying any bags for a while.


Yep, it's Musthavebags: http://www.musthavebag.com/bags-C48.aspx

But I checked, and they don't have Cobbie's bag in aubergine (only in black and brown)


----------



## Neo

well, I myself am pretty partial to this one:










And I do feel obliged to mention that the Maggie Embossed Croc also comes in aubergine - a splendid color 

Just sayin'... Really, just trying to help here...

ETA: The Maggie Embossed Croc is from Coach


----------



## Kindled Spirit

If you buy from ebay someone there has the black, expresso brown and cherry red NWT at a buy it now price of 179.00 

























http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_kw=tano&_kw=shopper


----------



## Neo

Here's the link to that red Tano:

http://www.musthavebag.com/Models-Myth-P229C48.aspx#

Sorry, I don't know how to make clickable images


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Kindled Spirit said:


> If you buy from ebay someone there has the black, expresso brown and cherry red NWT at a buy it now price of 179.00
> <images snipped>
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_kw=tano&_kw=shopper


@Kindled Spirit, you cannot be trusted an inch. Those are some gorgeous bags but I'm not even going to investigate them. I still have a bag on the way, not to mention the gorgee Xmas Hipster PG4003 (Patricia) made me. I'm not sure how I'm going to explain the sudden explosion of handbags to Mr. unknown2cherubim as it is.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

unknown2cherubim said:


> @Kindled Spirit, you cannot be trusted an inch. Those are some gorgeous bags but I'm not even going to investigate them. I still have a bag on the way, not to mention the gorgee Xmas Hipster PG4003 (Patricia) made me. I'm not sure how I'm going to explain the sudden explosion of handbags to Mr. unknown2cherubim as it is.


Just trying to help 
Oh..and you can tell Mr. unknown2cherubim the same thing my son used to tell me when he was little. When I asked...now why did you do that...and he would say...well..everyone else was doing it


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> Neo, where can I find that bag? Did a search to no avail.
> 
> ETA: Found it but no abergine. Are you just funin' me?


I found a pic, but it's no longer on the Coach site in this color and not even on ebay. I am willing to bet it's at a Coach boutique or outlet somewhere, though, as well as on ebay sometime soon. I'm not sure if this color was ever offered in the smaller (medium) size, as I believe this picture is of a large (identical, just with slightly larger measurements).


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> ETA: I really liked the color listed as violet. I went to the Tano website and they don't have the bag listed. Sometimes Neimans has last season's colors and maybe this is the case here. Never fear, I can always find something else.


Here's a quote from the Tano website FAQ's - maybe if you email them they might have one waiting for you in their warehouse? 

http://www.tanobag.com/faq.cfm



> Try our store locator. Local retailers are the best place to see and touch our bags. If there aren't any retailers in your area please send an email to [email protected] Include your name, zip, and the style(s) and color(s) that you'd like to purchase. We'll be happy to point you to a retailer who can fulfill mail orders.


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> Thanks, Julip. I couldn't find it on the Coach site either. That bag is stunning. Of course, it's probably no longer available. I just can't seem to spend any money tonight.


I'm sure collectively this board will find a way! lol


----------



## Neo

Thanks Julip, that was exactly the purse I had in mind  !

Cobbie: I passed a Coach store this afternoon and saw THAT purse hanging in the the window! So it's definitely out there!!!!!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Cobbie said:


> Thanks, Julip. I couldn't find it on the Coach site either. That bag is stunning. Of course, it's probably no longer available. I just can't seem to spend any money tonight.


I have a Coach outlet not too far ...


----------



## Ruby296

Hi Skyblue, I have the portable Muzetto in Pine coming, soon I hope!


----------



## Vet

OMG! Here I go again! Thanks for the link, Musthavebags! I love Tano's French Nanny bag!

http://www.musthavebag.com/French-Nanny-P6.aspx


----------



## Sandpiper

Here's a pretty violet bag










http://www.shopmasons.com/shop/isabelle-fiore-alexandria-hobo.html


----------



## KimberlyinMN

LALALALALALA

*sticks fingers in ears*

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeesh.  This is a very enabling thread.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Sandpiper said:


> Here's a pretty violet bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shopmasons.com/shop/isabelle-fiore-alexandria-hobo.html


O.M.G.... That is so beautiful! I don't need another purse....I don't need another purse...I don't need another purse.....


----------



## Vet

KimberlyinMN said:


> LALALALALALA
> 
> *sticks fingers in ears*
> 
> Sheeeeeeeeeeeeesh. This is a very enabling thread.


LoL! Tried that! It doesn't work!


----------



## julip

Vet said:


> OMG! Here I go again! Thanks for the link, Musthavebags! I love Tano's French Nanny bag!
> 
> http://www.musthavebag.com/French-Nanny-P6.aspx


That's one of the styles I gravitated towards too - I love the extra tabs of leather and rivets!


----------



## skyblue

Okay, I will take full responsibility for bringing up *Tano* handbags on this thread, but I did *NOT* post the photos! LOL I am so glad that someone else took the fall for that one. 

I seriously think that 85 pages of comments on handbags for Kindles, etc., shows that we are passionate about our handbag obsession. I believe we have strongly proven ourselves to be the ultimate support, assistance, and enabling team for our fellow handbag addicts. United we stand!

Getting back to business: On to the next great handbag acquisition!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Did someone say pictures 
Tanos French Nanny bag 
























And 3 more colors, but I thought I'd better stop before I get tarred and feathered 

http://www.musthavebag.com/French-Nanny-P6.aspx


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Ohhhhhh, I love this one to  LOVE this Blue color!









Ok, I'm leaving,running away now 

http://www.musthavebag.com/Our-best-seller-the-Tano-Boogie-Bucket-P1C48.aspx


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> Ohhhhhh, I love this one to  LOVE this Blue color!
> 
> Ok, I'm leaving,running away now


Get it, get it! You know you want to ...


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Get it, get it! You know you want to ...


Alright you!!!! lol..You helped me enough yesterday


----------



## Candee15

Tam said:


> Then I also got this one - called the Relic Alex Organizer Cross-Body. I think at 10.5X13.75X3.5 inches, this one is just a little smaller (shorter) than the Fossil Sutter Large Zip-Top. It comes in Berry, Bronze, and Black. My Berry is darker than on the website, but still a great shade. This one zips on top and the front and back large zipper pockets would fit a K2 or K1 in a case and still have room to spare. And it's REALLY SOFT. Price on clearance & with 20% off was an unbelievable $20.74.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am soooo grateful to you for mentioning these bags. I went to Kohl's today and bought the black Relic Alex Organizer. It's perfect, and I love it! Since I had returned my turquoise Fossil large Sutter and black Fossil large Sutter, I didn't have the perfect organizer type bag for work. This is just what I was hoping to find!!!
> 
> I went shopping today for the black and I got it, but they didn't even have the Berry or Bronze in the Kohl's I went to. I would have liked to have seen them in reality.
> 
> *How do you like the Bronze? Is it a good color?*


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> Alright you!!!! lol..You helped me enough yesterday


----------



## Vet

Kindled Spirit said:


> Did someone say pictures
> Tanos French Nanny bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3 more colors, but I thought I'd better stop before I get tarred and feathered
> 
> http://www.musthavebag.com/French-Nanny-P6.aspx


Yes! I love these bags! Gotta have one!


----------



## kindlek

julip said:


> I found a pic, but it's no longer on the Coach site in this color and not even on ebay. I am willing to bet it's at a Coach boutique or outlet somewhere, though, as well as on ebay sometime soon. I'm not sure if this color was ever offered in the smaller (medium) size, as I believe this picture is of a large (identical, just with slightly larger measurements).


Oy vey....do we have a style number for that little jewel of a bag?


----------



## Vet

I wonder if the leather on the Tano French Nanny is soft.


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> In looking for the aubergine Madison I called the Coach outlet and they have only black,
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help. On to the next quest.


The outlet now has the Maggie Embossed Exotic in black??  Someone talk me down - I already have this beautiful bag in silver/bone!!


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Someone talk me down


Don't count on me!!!! It's my everyday bag, I simply LOVE it, and don't know how I ever lived without it (seriously, I simply can't remember what I used everyday before, and I've only had it since early August)! The black is simply timeless (I can just picture you whipping out your K3 in its black Da Vinci from it!), and goes as well with a nice dress as a pair of jeans 

I say go for it, especially if you can get it at an outlet price


----------



## julip

Vet said:


> I wonder if the leather on the Tano French Nanny is soft.


Please report back if it is when it arrives on your doorstep. 



kindlek said:


> Oy vey....do we have a style number for that little jewel of a bag?


I'm not sure if the aubergine was available in the medium, which was 14602. The large is 14325. Unfortuntately, I can't find a color number for the aubergine!


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Don't count on me!!!! It's my everyday bag, I simply LOVE it, and don't know how I ever lived without it (seriously, I simply can't remember what I used everyday before, and I've only had it since early August)! The black is simply timeless (I can just picture you whipping out your K3 in its black Da Vinci from it!), and goes as well with a nice dress as a pair of jeans
> 
> I say go for it, especially if you can get it at an outlet price


Somehow I knew you were going to chime in.  The danger is Columbus Day sales are starting, which means a 20% off Coach outlet coupon again. Nope, not going. I already have too many 'pending' and 'new arrival' purses in my closet store. lol. I think I better go use my silver maggie for a few days to try to slough off the need to go look at the black.


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> I'm not sure if the aubergine was available in the medium, which was 14602. The large is 14325. Unfortuntately, I can't find a color number for the aubergine!


No, the aubergine was never available in the medium, only in the large. The medium only came in black, grey (called bones), and a light pink.

I would have gone for the aubergine in a heartbeat (simply stunning), but it was too big for my 5"2 height  (the medium is simply perfect for my size)


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Somehow I knew you were going to chime in.  The danger is Columbus Day sales are starting, which means a 20% off Coach outlet coupon again. Nope, not going. I already have too many 'pending' and 'new arrival' purses in my closet store. lol


But it's such a classic...


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> But it's such a classic...


Keep trying ...!  Maybe if I didn't already have a 'classic' on the way in black, but I'm standing my ground, as crumbly as it is.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> The outlet now has the Maggie Embossed Exotic in black??  Someone talk me down - I already have this beautiful bag in silver/bone!!


Don't expect any help from me  I agree with Neo


----------



## Neo

Thanks KindledSpirit  !

Julip: but is the classic you have on the way a croc classic?? I think it's important to make this kind of distinction...


----------



## tlc

Hi Guys, this thread is insane!!  I have read most of the 85 pages and am sorry I have come to the end, hope you all keep posting with your awesome bags!  I live in Australia and desperatley wanting the fossil large zip top. I can order one here from my local bag shop but they sell in OZ for $199 so expensive!  And we are limited with colors. 

Oh by the way this is my first post, I have an ipad and am waiting for my first kindle, it should be on its was to me soon.


----------



## Candee15

tlc said:


> Hi Guys, this thread is insane!! I have read most of the 85 pages and am sorry I have come to the end, hope you all keep posting with your awesome bags! I live in Australia and desperatley wanting the fossil large zip top. I can order one here from my local bag shop but they sell in OZ for $199 so expensive! And we are limited with colors.
> 
> Oh by the way this is my first post, I have an ipad and am waiting for my first kindle, it should be on its was to me soon.


Wow. Australia! Welcome from the United States.

You are going to LOVE your Kindle. It's an amazing device, in my opinion.


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> The outlet now has the Maggie Embossed Exotic in black??  Someone talk me down - I already have this beautiful bag in silver/bone!!


You took the words right out of my mouth. They did not have it a month go when I was there


----------



## tlc

Thanks Guys, I will head over to the introduction thread and introduce myself!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Well... I did just find a brown Fossil that I think will blend nicely into my stash. The only other brown purse I have is a small Coach. Anyhow, snagged it for $14.99!









And, of course, I needed to find a wallet to go with it and found this. I was hoping to find a croc pattern for the wallet but then I was thinking it might be better to at least be the same color -- in case I find another brown Fossil someday. $26.99 I figure that for the set, that's not so bad. I typically just carry a small wallet but I do change my mind at times and want to carry a checkbook or at least a larger wallet.


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> Don't expect any help from me  I agree with Neo





Neo said:


> Thanks KindledSpirit !
> 
> Julip: but is the classic you have on the way a croc classic?? I think it's important to make this kind of distinction...


Hey! No fair tag teaming me!  I'm holding strong, so far, but you are making very good arguments, I will give you that. 

Corkyb - no doubt about it, our silver/bone is really beautiful and unique, but I must say it is also stunning in Neo's black. I honestly didn't think the black would ever make it to the outlets! Or hoping.


----------



## julip

Welcome, tlc! I hope you are able to find a Sutter for yourself soon.   Our Aussie members here seem to have good luck getting a deal on Ebay US, so you may want to check their listings from time to time! Good luck, and congrats on your Kindle!

Cobbie - that Tig looks like a great style, and good going getting in both red and violet! I love that brand - the leather is so buttery soft. Can't wait to see the pictures. I vote for you keeping both.  

KimberlyinMN - great deals you got today! The purse is really cute and I like the wallet set - the stitching on them is really nice. What a bargain!


----------



## mlewis78

If anyone ever orders a Tano bag from http://www.musthavebag.com/Default.aspx, let us know how the service is and how you like the bag. I had not heard of this website until I did a google search for Tano bags a few weeks ago.


----------



## julip

Wow - anyone else see the sale prices at the other authorized online retailer listed on the Tano FAQ page, Masons?? I clicked through to there from the official Tano FAQ Page. There are out of stock items, but there are a few different styles and colors. It's a brick and mortar store, 2 locations in Arkansas.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Wow - anyone else see the sale prices at the other authorized online retailer listed on the Tano FAQ page, Masons?? I clicked through to there from the official Tano FAQ Page. There are out of stock items, but there are a few different styles and colors. It's a brick and mortar store, 2 locations in Arkansas.


OH NO YOU DIDN'T


----------



## unknown2cherubim

julip said:


> Wow - anyone else see the sale prices at the other authorized online retailer listed on the Tano FAQ page, Masons?? I clicked through to there from the official Tano FAQ Page. There are out of stock items, but there are a few different styles and colors. It's a brick and mortar store, 2 locations in Arkansas.


I'd never heard of Tano until this thread. I'm eying the Mona Lethal in mandarin.









It can be worn several ways and even folded to be smaller.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> ETA: I just changed my previous post to include my newly found hyperlink method only to click on it and find the bags I ordered last night for $102.99 were back up to $149. If it said limited sale time I didn't notice. I so rarely get in on sales that I just might have to keep both of them after all.


LOL, congratulations on your new bag(s) Cobbie, and I'm so proud of you for rationalizing why to keep both before you even got them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> Off Topic: This is not just a bag thread for me. I've never known how to do the hyperlinks like in your post so I've spent the last few minutes studying your quote.
> 
> ETA: I just changed my previous post to include my newly found hyperlink method only to click on it and find the bags I ordered last night for $102.99 were back up to $149. If it said limited sale time I didn't notice. I so rarely get in on sales that I just might have to keep both of them after all.


Woo hoo, Cobbie - great score on those Tig bags! It was _obviously _meant to be. Looking forward to pics when they arrive! 

I'm happy I could help with the hyperlinks - isn't it so much easier than you thought it would be? In the future, if you want to add a picture link like you can do from Harvey's auto-linker for amazon, it is just as easy!:

1) click on the "insert hyperlink" icon above angry smiley
2) without moving cursor (while the cursor is still between the url tags), click on 'insert image'
3) go to image on site and right click, then highlight and click 'copy image url'
4) paste in between image tags
5) go back to product page and copy the address in the address bar
6) add an = sign to the right of the left url tag (i.e. [ url= ]) (don't put the extra spaces next to the brackets, though - I had to for demo purposes because otherwise it turns the rest of the message into a link)
7) paste address bar url to the right of the equal sign

And voila, you should have a clickable image. If the image isn't showing up (which happens when I've tried to link to a QVC picture), simply right click the image and 'open image in new tab', then copy/paste the url from the new address bar - though most of the time you won't need to do this.

It is much easier than it sounds - once you do one or two, it will become second nature!

So, this picture:



Looks like this (without the extra spaces I added in the tags):

[ url=http://www.shopmasons.com/shop/product.php?productid=18394&cat=545&page=1][ img]http://www.shopmasons.com/shop/images/D/DSC_9312.jpg[/img ][/url ]


----------



## akpak

unknown2cherubim said:


> I'd never heard of Tano until this thread. I'm eying the Mona Lethal in mandarin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be worn several ways and even folded to be smaller.


If you do get it, be sure to post pictures of the various configurations! That one looks really cool.


----------



## julip

If you all need even more pictures and reviews of the Tano bags to push you over the edge , here are the Tano threads at the Purse Forum. Enter at your own risk - Purse Forum ladies LOVE posting a lot of great pictures!! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/tano/

You may have to register to see the pictures.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

unknown2cherubim said:


> I'd never heard of Tano until this thread. I'm eying the Mona Lethal in mandarin.
> 
> It can be worn several ways and even folded to be smaller.


I saw a similar purse at TJ Maxx last week. It wasn't that brand though. Hmmmm... I know it could be worn in several ways - and it the straps could be moved around like that purse. (So that the top part could be folded over.)


----------



## Pushka

tlc said:


> Hi Guys, this thread is insane!! I have read most of the 85 pages and am sorry I have come to the end, hope you all keep posting with your awesome bags! I live in Australia and desperatley wanting the fossil large zip top. I can order one here from my local bag shop but they sell in OZ for $199 so expensive! And we are limited with colors.
> 
> Oh by the way this is my first post, I have an ipad and am waiting for my first kindle, it should be on its was to me soon.


Hey Tic, I live in Australia and now have several fossils thanks to this thread. Only one bought in Australia because with the great Aussie dollar I have bought beautiful new fossil stutter off eBay.com. Ie the USA site and with postage got a brand new large stutter with Macy tags still atteched for a total of $95 aud. Not the $199 from Australian stores. No excuse girl.


----------



## mlewis78

Another turquoise purse that is beautiful!


----------



## trixiedog

I have to quit reading this........had to get the fossill sutton bag in espresso....and of course a wallet to match.   Not that there is anything to put in it.  .   I am hoping from all the great reviews for it that I like it.   I have had Tano bags for the last six years. They are awesome too but so soft that sometimes I like a bag that does not slouch so much..hard to get things in and out of it.. But beautiful leather and colors.  I have a wine, blue, winter white ones.

Also all the Tanos I ordered from must have bags .com.  Never had a problem, excellent customer service.


----------



## nichelle02

Yorkie Lady said:


> I have to quit reading this........had to get the fossill sutton bag in espresso....and of course a wallet to match. Not that there is anything to put in it. . I am hoping from all the great reviews for it that I like it. I have had Tano bags for the last six years. They are awesome too but so soft that sometimes I like a bag that does not slouch so much..hard to get things in and out of it.. But beautiful leather and colors. I have a wine, blue, winter white ones.
> 
> Also all the Tanos I ordered from must have bags .com. Never had a problem, excellent customer service.


Ohhhhh what wallet did you get? Since I have my new bag, I need a matching wallet now.


----------



## trixiedog

nichelle02 said:


> Ohhhhh what wallet did you get? Since I have my new bag, I need a matching wallet now.


I got the winslet zip multifunction from fossil for $45 in expresso.....looks very nice and perfect for me because I don't like a huge wallet.


----------



## nichelle02

Yorkie Lady said:


> I got the winslet zip multifunction from fossil for $45 in expresso.....looks very nice and perfect for me because I don't like a huge wallet.


Thanks. I'm going to look that one up. I bought the sutter cross body which is already pretty small. I like smaller bags and wallets so that just might work.


----------



## trixiedog

nichelle02 said:


> Thanks. I'm going to look that one up. I bought the sutter cross body which is already pretty small. I like smaller bags and wallets so that just might work.


Did you buy the small or larger sutter. Based on what I could tell from reading all the posts the kindle fits the larger better

The larger one is the one I bought. I am hoping its not too big


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Yorkie Lady said:


> I have to quit reading this........had to get the fossill sutton bag in espresso....and of course a wallet to match. Not that there is anything to put in it. . I am hoping from all the great reviews for it that I like it. I have had Tano bags for the last six years. They are awesome too but so soft that sometimes I like a bag that does not slouch so much..hard to get things in and out of it.. But beautiful leather and colors. I have a wine, blue, winter white ones.
> 
> Also all the Tanos I ordered from must have bags .com. Never had a problem, excellent customer service.


Thanks for the recommendation on the Tanos and musthavebags.com. The Tanos are a bit pricey for me (I'm really brutal on bags so am loathe to pay a lot for one) but I love the lustrous richness of the leather.

I have to say that I am really appreciate my espresso Sutter EW top-zip. It holds my K3 perfectly and enables to me easily find just about anything I need to pull out. Tanos appear much more elegant however. How are they at having room for a Kindle in a cover?


----------



## Sandpiper

unknown2cherubim said:


> I have to say that I am really appreciate my espresso Sutter EW top-zip. It holds my K3 perfectly and enables to me easily find just about anything I need to pull out. Tanos appear much more elegant however. How are they at having room for a Kindle in a cover?


Aren't Tanos on the large size? At least most any way? I have Tumbleweed style. Plenty big. There are two zip pockets on the outside front. I have my K3 in a WaterField slip case. There's plenty of room in those pockets for it so I'm sure enough room for a K3 in a cover.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

nichelle02 said:


> Ohhhhh what wallet did you get? Since I have my new bag, I need a matching wallet now.


There's also a Sutter wallet.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Sandpiper said:


> Aren't Tanos on the large size? At least most any way? I have Tumbleweed style. Plenty big. There are two zip pockets on the outside front. I have my K3 in a WaterField slip case. There's plenty of room in those pockets for it so I'm sure enough room for a K3 in a cover.


Mary, how does your Tano wear? Do you like its leather?



> There's also a Sutter wallet.


I'm absolutely sure I don't need a wallet ... but where did you find it? At the Fossil store?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

unknown2cherubim said:


> I'm absolutely sure I don't need a wallet ... but where did you find it? At the Fossil store?


I got mine on eBay.  But I'm sure the Fossil stores or any of the stores that carry Fossil purses would have them.


----------



## julip

At the Fossil outlet they have a ton of wallets. I have to avert my eyes when I walk by them because I have a weakness for wallets. Watches too.


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> I have a weakness for wallets. Watches too.


Only for wallets and watches ?


----------



## julip

LOL! Ok, ok, I meant add to my least of weaknesses.   And look who's talking!!


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> OH NO YOU DIDN'T


So did you go look?  

Here's another site for Tano Bags - their prices seem pretty inflated, but they do have styles and colors that aren't seen everywhere. Unfortunately much of the time, the color they show the bag in isn't on the list! But they do have more pinks and purples available, and there is currently a 10% off coupon.

That's Our Bag

I don't know anything about this store, other than they have 3 Chicago B&M locations and the Tano fans on the Purse Forum mentioned it in their list of stores which sell Tano. I couldn't find any mention of the store within the last 2 years on the PF site, though.


----------



## Vet

unknown2cherubim said:


> I'd never heard of Tano until this thread. I'm eying the Mona Lethal in mandarin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be worn several ways and even folded to be smaller.


I like this one too! I wonder if the leather is soft.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> So did you go look?
> 
> Here's another site for Tano Bags - their prices seem pretty inflated, but they do have styles and colors that aren't seen everywhere. Unfortunately much of the time, the color they show the bag in isn't on the list! But they do have more pinks and purples available, and there is currently a 10% off coupon.
> 
> That's Our Bag


 Well of course I looked, but I refuse to look at the other link


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> Well of course I looked, but I refuse to look at the other link


Aw go on. What can it hurt? 

I love that Mona Lethal! Also the smaller one like it, Petit Larceny. Love the names.


----------



## Sandpiper

unknown2cherubim said:


> Mary, how does your Tano wear? Do you like its leather?


I'd say it wears very well. I like the leather a lot. The short shoulder strap is very comfortable on the shoulder -- the way it's folded, rolled, stitched. I don't have more than the usual stuff that I carry in the Tano, but it does feel kind of heavy. Bag itself has some weight. But it's still very comfortable on the shoulder.

The whiskey Tano from Nordstrom still hasn't been delivered. I'll probably keep it. But . . . it does have the brass hardware. May check out the brown sugar color. Hopefully they'll have it in the store. Expect I'll keep either whiskey or brown sugar.


----------



## Sandpiper

All three That's Our Bag locations are on Michigan Ave. in Chicago -- near downtown.  That will be on the more $$ side.


----------



## Sandpiper

There's a certain style of wallet I much prefer.  Very very rarely see anything like it.  Found the style in a leather shop a few years ago in downtown Chicago.  Bought two -- one red and one black.  (IIRC, they were about $55 each.)  I'm still using the first and it's barely showing wear.  Years to go on the two of them.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I absolutely love my Hobo wallet and don't think I could carry anything else.


----------



## julip

I love Hobo wallets! They are so great with all the organization and pockets. One of my favorites is a trifold that shuts with an elastic band.  I haven't bought one in awhile, but I see them often at Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Mine is the Lauren style.  Which one shuts with an elastic band?


----------



## julip

I got it over 10 years ago (at the time, the only place I could find Hobo was at a local Birkenstock store, and one random unknown store online!), so I don't know if it actually has a name, but here it is. I think I also got the matching checkbook sized one too. There are a few more credit card slots behind the zip coin purse with the mesh id pocket.



















I just looked at your Lauren. What a great style! I think I've seen that one at the Rack.


----------



## Ruby296

julip said:


> I got it over 10 years ago (at the time, the only place I could find Hobo was at a local Birkenstock store, and one random unknown store online!), so I don't know if it actually has a name, but here it is. I think I also got the matching checkbook sized one too. There are a few more credit card slots behind the zip coin purse with the mesh id pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked at your Lauren. What a great style! I think I've seen that one at the Rack.


Oh I love this wallet! Thanks for the pics


----------



## julip

Ruby296 said:


> Oh I love this wallet! Thanks for the pics


Sure! I wish they still made it - it's a great style. The closest I could find was this bi-fold, which doesn't have a place for change. I honestly carry a separate coin purse anyway.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Niiiiiiice.  I've never seen a wallet like that.  I like it.  I do like my Coach wristlet with a tiny zippered wallet inside because I can stuff things in it and organize at my leisure (or theoretically I can do that anyway).  It is rare I can find such a workable solution.  This is why I'm loving the larger sutters and am liking the looks of the Tanos. They can easily accommodate a wristlet.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm still loving my VB turn-lock wallet in blue rhapsody.  It's not a space saver, but it's very light and has lots of room for cards, cash, receipts and coupons.


----------



## tlc

Pushka said:


> Hey Tic, I live in Australia and now have several fossils thanks to this thread. Only one bought in Australia because with the great Aussie dollar I have bought beautiful new fossil stutter off eBay.com. Ie the USA site and with postage got a brand new large stutter with Macy tags still atteched for a total of $95 aud. Not the $199 from Australian stores. No excuse girl.


Well that sounds promising, I have Been keeping my eye on ebay, will gave to check the us one more, generally a lot won't post outside the us, but I'll be sure to keep a look out from now on. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Just an FYI Target had these bags today in Purple, Green and Black for 19.99. They were the smaller crossbody size.


----------



## julip

Those are adorable, Kindled Spirit!! Did you get one? Or two?


----------



## Sandpiper

Latest report . . . .

I called Nordstrom this morning.  They can't tell me much of anything about delivery of Tano Tumbleweed in whiskey color.     That's not good.

So I went to local Carsons.  There's almost always some kind of sale / discount.  I got . . . Sutter large top zip in black for less than regular price   (then you add on local sales tax -- ugh  ).


----------



## skyblue

Gee, *Sandpiper,* if I'd known you wanted the *whiskey Tano* I could have sent it to you! I sent mine back last week so it should have arrived back at Nordstrom by now. It should turn up in their system soon!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Those are adorable, Kindled Spirit!! Did you get one? Or two?


You be quite.  I didn't get any, thank you very much..lol


----------



## Sandpiper

Maybe I am waitin' on your whiskey Tano return, *skyblue*? In looking at bags today, I know even more that I am turned off by brass hardware. But that whiskey Tano . . . . Hmmmm. Have to wait until I actually see it.


----------



## Vet

I like the whiskey Tano. But I love silver hardware!


----------



## Pushka

Hey tic, the seller Daveypearl posts to Australia, and they were mentioned in this thread a couple  of pages back.  I used them to get two bags and they were great value (large purple stutter zip for $75 plus another fossil, can't remember which one, maybe small sutter in red? ) and all up cost me $140 including postage. Remember that the large sutter costs $199 alone in Australia you can see the great buy. And the bags still had Macy labels and fossil tissue paper inside!


----------



## manou

tlc said:


> Well that sounds promising, I have Been keeping my eye on ebay, will gave to check the us one more, generally a lot won't post outside the us, but I'll be sure to keep a look out from now on. Thanks for the heads up!


I second the recommendation of daveypearl7 - I bought a purple Sutter large from this seller. Another option would be to check ebay.co.uk - most sellers there deliver outside the UK by Royal Mail.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

There's a medium Sutter in Espresso (dk brown) for $55 and free shipping, in case anyone is looking....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fossil-Sutter-brown-leather-medium-cross-body-purse-bag-/350401317250?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51958bc982#ht_3090wt_1139

I just accidentally bought a medium Sutter in black for $45 with $2 shipping.


----------



## mlewis78

KimberlyinMN said:


> There's a medium Sutter in Espresso (dk brown) for $55 and free shipping, in case anyone is looking....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fossil-Sutter-brown-leather-medium-cross-body-purse-bag-/350401317250?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51958bc982#ht_3090wt_1139
> 
> I just accidentally bought a medium Sutter in black for $45 with $2 shipping.


Accidentally? LOL. 

I walked home from an employment agency interview today. Went up 5th Ave. from 42 and happened to see a Fossil Store. Had to go in. But I must be cured . . . didn't see anything I especially want. Even the espresso Cooper zip didn't appeal to me this time. It looked like different leather than the one I saw last month in the Times Square store. The Fifth Avenue store is larger than the TS one, but I think all the Manhattan stores are smaller than what you have out there in the rest of America.


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> Maybe I am waitin' on your whiskey Tano return, *skyblue*? In looking at bags today, I know even more that I am turned off by brass hardware. But that whiskey Tano . . . . Hmmmm. Have to wait until I actually see it.


*Sandpiper*, I hope the phantom *whiskey Tano* comes quickly! I don't care for brass hardware either, but the hardware didn't scream "brassy" to me. I hope you like it!!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

mlewis78 said:


> Accidentally? LOL.
> 
> I walked home from an employment agency interview today. Went up 5th Ave. from 42 and happened to see a Fossil Store. Had to go in. But I must be cured . . . didn't see anything I especially want. Even the espresso Cooper zip didn't appeal to me this time. It looked like different leather than the one I saw last month in the Times Square store. The Fifth Avenue store is larger than the TS one, but I think all the Manhattan stores are smaller than what you have out there in the rest of America.


Well... I start a new job on Monday and I needed some retail therapy. (As if.) I have two days left of my almost three-month "vacation".


----------



## mlewis78

KimberlyinMN said:


> Well... I start a new job on Monday and I needed some retail therapy. (As if.) I have two days left of my almost three-month "vacation".


Congrats on the new job. Working and looking for work often leaves me wanting some retail therapy or lots of food.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

mlewis78 said:


> Congrats on the new job. Working and looking for work often leaves me wanting some retail therapy or lots of food.


I totally agree.


----------



## Sandpiper

Carsons today also had Sutter large top zip in red and purple/eggplant.  I'm not interested in those colors.  Found the black I got on a wrong shelf -- probably misplaced by a shopper.  All Sutters were on sale.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

manou said:


> I second the recommendation of daveypearl7 - I bought a purple Sutter large from this seller. Another option would be to check ebay.co.uk - most sellers there deliver outside the UK by Royal Mail.


I third that. I had great service from them.



KimberlyinMN said:


> Well... I start a new job on Monday and I needed some retail therapy. (As if.) I have two days left of my almost three-month "vacation".


w00t! You go, girl!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I don't if anyone is looking for the bronze Sutter top zip, but there is one available on Ebay right now.


----------



## Sandpiper

This morning I got a shipping notice from Nordstrom about the whiskey Tano.  It's coming from the San Francisco area and will be here next Tuesday.  Finally!


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> This morning I got a shipping notice from Nordstrom about the whiskey Tano. It's coming from the San Francisco area and will be here next Tuesday. Finally!


Yeah!!


----------



## Lyndl

On Sunday I visited the Fossil store in the city. The woman there told me that Sutters are sold out down here, and that they are to be discontinued! She showed me a "Cody" which was similar but had a rounded bottom instead of the square shape of the Sutter.  It was in the small size and the price was $219.  I thought it a little excessive, and the colour didn't really grab me.    I found a large yellow in another store for $199 but I don't like the colour.  Currently, I am 'watching' one on EBay.


----------



## Sandpiper

Lyndl said:


> On Sunday I visited the Fossil store in the city. The woman there told me that Sutters are sold out down here, and that they are to be discontinued!


Is that the Sutter large top zip? Discontinued? Nooooooooooooooooooooooo.  I was hoping for more leather finishes and colors.

Just noticed that "down here" is in Australia.  So maybe not discontinued in the U.S.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Sandpiper said:


> Is that the Sutter large top zip? Discontinued? Nooooooooooooooooooooooo.  I was hoping for more leather finishes and colors.
> 
> Just noticed that "down here" is in Australia.  So maybe not discontinued in the U.S.


Some of them still show up at the Fossil Store. 

Not the one I think I'm going to end up using though which is my modified east west top zip.

_ETA: Mary, it is all your fault for making go to the Fossil online store. And I got paid today, too..._


----------



## ayuryogini

Have we seen this Fossil yet?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3122227?origin=category&resultback=0

I noticed it while perusing Nordstrom's handbags. I LOVE the purple! And the 3 compartments. It looks like it might fit both a Kindle AND an iPad! Does anyone have one of these?


----------



## Ruby296

julip said:


> Sure! I wish they still made it - it's a great style. The closest I could find was this bi-fold, which doesn't have a place for change. I honestly carry a separate coin purse anyway.


I actually use the small wallet from Waterfield Design and I love it! It's very compact but it holds a surprising number of cards, etc., and you can't beat the $25 price.


----------



## mlewis78

Lyndl said:


> On Sunday I visited the Fossil store in the city. The woman there told me that Sutters are sold out down here, and that they are to be discontinued! She showed me a "Cody" which was similar but had a rounded bottom instead of the square shape of the Sutter. It was in the small size and the price was $219. I thought it a little excessive, and the colour didn't really grab me. I found a large yellow in another store for $199 but I don't like the colour. Currently, I am 'watching' one on EBay.


The sutter bags aren't sold any longer in the Fossil stores, but Macy's and several other retailers still get them in. The Fossil outlet stores should have them.

There is a Cooper bag that is the same size as the small sutter with different pockets on the outside that lists for $118. I've only seen it in Fossil stores.


----------



## Vet

ayuryogini said:


> Have we seen this Fossil yet?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3122227?origin=category&resultback=0
> 
> I noticed it while perusing Nordstrom's handbags. I LOVE the purple! And the 3 compartments. It looks like it might fit both a Kindle AND an iPad! Does anyone have one of these?


This is cute lots of compartments!


----------



## KindleGirl

ayuryogini said:
 

> Have we seen this Fossil yet?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3122227?origin=category&resultback=0
> 
> I noticed it while perusing Nordstrom's handbags. I LOVE the purple! And the 3 compartments. It looks like it might fit both a Kindle AND an iPad! Does anyone have one of these?


Love this purse!! I'm hoping to find it somewhere else for a cheaper price....hopefully eventually it will show up somewhere. Looks like it may be just what I am looking for.


----------



## mlewis78

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3122227?origin=category&resultback=0

This would be nice in grey. Fossil may have it in grey at full price but I'm not sure. But then, I'm not shopping for a bag at the moment!


----------



## Tatiana

I just discovered we have a Fossil Company Store at the outlet mall.  It's 10 minutes or less from my house.


----------



## Tam

I am in Orlando and will be at the American Dental Association annual convention tomorrow through Monday. Brought 2 of my new Relic "Sutter Wannabees" - the large Alex Organizer in Berry (actually more like a brick red) and the smaller Trisha Crossbody in Bronze. I'm really loving that bronze bag - it is such a great neutral color and I get compliments every time I carry it. The larger size comes in Bronze at kohls.com for around $28 and I am sorely tempted to get it.. I have breaks several times during the day so of course my K3 is going with me to the convention!

When I get home I should have a green tourquoise Large Sutter Top Zip waiting for me! I snagged it last night in the Buy, Sell, Trade & Barter forum on here! So I will finally get my Sutter bag!!!


----------



## ayuryogini

Guess what I bought today!?!










I got it in the purple and I love it; my iPad fits nicely in one compartment, my Kindle in the other, then all my other stuff in the zipped middle section which opens nice and wide. 
I also looked at the Coach one that's been so popular on this thread; they had a beautiful gunmetal one, but the compartment was about 1/4" too small for the iPad. 
I'm very happy with the Fossil one I got though, it's perfect. 
I also got a pair of purple (blackberry) crinkled leather UGGS in the Bailey style that sort of goes with the handbag (but that's not why I got them), then to round things out, I got a pretty Skagen watch with a (you guessed it) purple band.

A great shopping experience! I also saw the Tano in Whiskey; it was nice, but I'm really partial to the Smog.

If anyone is interested in that Fossil, I really recommend it; it's a great bag, really light weight, which is good because I carry so much; I'll try to take my own pics in the next week or so.


----------



## skyblue

ayuryogini said:


> Guess what I bought today!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it in the purple and I love it; my iPad fits nicely in one compartment, my Kindle in the other, then all my other stuff in the zipped middle section which opens nice and wide.
> I also looked at the Coach one that's been so popular on this thread; they had a beautiful gunmetal one, but the compartment was about 1/4" too small for the iPad.
> I'm very happy with the Fossil one I got though, it's perfect.
> I also got a pair of purple (blackberry) crinkled leather UGGS in the Bailey style that sort of goes with the handbag (but that's not why I got them), then to round things out, I got a pretty Skagen watch with a (you guessed it) purple band.
> 
> A great shopping experience! I also saw the Tano in Whiskey; it was nice, but I'm really partial to the Smog.
> 
> If anyone is interested in that Fossil, I really recommend it; it's a great bag, really light weight, which is good because I carry so much; I'll try to take my own pics in the next week or so.


That is a beautiful bag, *ayuryogini*! I love the color! There was a Dooney bag I wanted a few years ago. It was a gorgeous rich eggplant color. I discovered it at the end of its run, and was never able to locate one.

I love my Tano in smog! It's very cool!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Beautiful bag ayuryogini  Nice haul!!!  I just ordered my first pr. of UGGS. Can't wait to get them..hmmmmm..don't we need a shoe/boot thread


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Kindled Spirit said:


> Beautiful bag ayuryogini  Nice haul!!!  I just ordered my first pr. of UGGS. Can't wait to get them..hmmmmm..don't we need a shoe/boot thread


Ditto on the "nice haul" comment. I love the way the leather looks on that bag and its size sounds so handy. It is just beautiful.


----------



## Sandpiper

Tatiana said:


> I just discovered we have a Fossil Company Store at the outlet mall. It's 10 minutes or less from my house.


Lucky you!!



ayuryogini said:


> Guess what I bought today!?!I got it in the purple and I love it; my iPad fits nicely in one compartment, my Kindle in the other, then all my other stuff in the zipped middle section which opens nice and wide.


Beautiful! And how much does it weigh with contents?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I think I saw and held that same bag in the Fossil store in the outlet mall last weekend.  It IS gorgeous!

I bought my first pair of Uggs last year when I visited Australia.  I never thought I'd like them - thought they looked clunky and ugly - but man oh man, I can't wait for cooler weather.  They are so comfortable!  I love them and live in them.


----------



## topuser

what about an yellow version? I bet that it looks nice


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I just want to rave a little bit on these slippers. They were enabled recommended to me by julip. Thank you julip!!  They look exactly like the UGG Coquette that sell for 100.00. Target sells them and they are only 16.99  They come in Chestnut, Tan, Black, Navy, Brown and Grey. I bought the Grey ones. They are the most comfortable, warm, cozy slippers I have ever owned! Love them 

UGGS Coquette- 100.00









Target Chandra-16.99









http://www.target.com/dp/B000F8LIIK/ref=sc_qi_img_viewdetails?ie=UTF8&title=view%20full%20details


----------



## Someone Nameless

do they run true to size?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Kindle Gracie said:


> do they run true to size?


They are whole sizes only. I wear a 8.5 to 9 and I bought the 9. They fit perfect.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

ayuryogini also mentioned the UGGS Bailey Button boot. While I was at Target I also picked these up.
Target Karenza-24.99










UGGS Bailey Button-150.00









http://www.target.com/Xhilaration-Karenza-Suede-Button-Boots/dp/B0039J2PXE/ref=br_1_61?ie=UTF8&searchView=grid3&searchSize=90&searchPage=1&searchNodeID=370189011&sr=1-61&searchBinNameList=target_com_category-bin,style_name,target_com_shoe_size-bin,lifestyle-bin,target_com_primary_color-bin,pattern_name-bin,price,target_com_brand-bin&searchRank=reviewrank&frombrowse=1&qid=1286636517

and also ordered these from QVC in the Raisin color.
Lamo Suede Pull on Boot-36.84








http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A204111.desc.Lamo-Suede-Pull-on-Boots-w-Faux-Fur--Button-Detail


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> Guess what I bought today!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it in the purple and I love it; my iPad fits nicely in one compartment, my Kindle in the other, then all my other stuff in the zipped middle section which opens nice and wide.
> I also looked at the Coach one that's been so popular on this thread; they had a beautiful gunmetal one, but the compartment was about 1/4" too small for the iPad.
> I'm very happy with the Fossil one I got though, it's perfect.
> I also got a pair of purple (blackberry) crinkled leather UGGS in the Bailey style that sort of goes with the handbag (but that's not why I got them), then to round things out, I got a pretty Skagen watch with a (you guessed it) purple band.
> 
> A great shopping experience! I also saw the Tano in Whiskey; it was nice, but I'm really partial to the Smog.
> 
> If anyone is interested in that Fossil, I really recommend it; it's a great bag, really light weight, which is good because I carry so much; I'll try to take my own pics in the next week or so.


Where did you get this and was it on sale? It's gorgeous


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> Guess what I bought today!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it in the purple and I love it; my iPad fits nicely in one compartment, my Kindle in the other, then all my other stuff in the zipped middle section which opens nice and wide.
> I also looked at the Coach one that's been so popular on this thread; they had a beautiful gunmetal one, but the compartment was about 1/4" too small for the iPad.
> I'm very happy with the Fossil one I got though, it's perfect.
> I also got a pair of purple (blackberry) crinkled leather UGGS in the Bailey style that sort of goes with the handbag (but that's not why I got them), then to round things out, I got a pretty Skagen watch with a (you guessed it) purple band.
> 
> A great shopping experience! I also saw the Tano in Whiskey; it was nice, but I'm really partial to the Smog.
> 
> If anyone is interested in that Fossil, I really recommend it; it's a great bag, really light weight, which is good because I carry so much; I'll try to take my own pics in the next week or so.


Where did you get this and was it on sale? It's gorgeous


----------



## Someone Nameless

Corky really wants to know where you got that bag and if it was on sale!


----------



## corkyb

Kindle Gracie:  Don't enable me anymore than i already am.  I think I hold the record for bags bought from this thread.  Now I have a25% off ANY ebag.com item and this bag isn't on there.  Boohoo.  But, of course, if you want to know what the cost is and where it was purchased.........haha.


----------



## Pushka

You lot should come to Australia. We may not have many fossil options, but we have UGG boot varieties EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Pushka said:


> You lot should come to Australia. We may not have many fossil options, but we have UGG boot varieties EVERYWHERE!


I DID come to Australia. That is why I'm now the proud owner.  what part of Australia are you in? I was outside Sydney in the Blue Mountains.


----------



## mlewis78

I just opened the ebags email with the 25% private sale.  The Winslet II Hobo is calling to me, but I'm not answering it.  The ebags and Macy's sites have the photos on flash player, so I can't copy the picture.  Just a whim.  I'll get over it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Kindled Spirit said:


> I just want to rave a little bit on these slippers. They were enabled recommended to me by julip. Thank you julip!!  They look exactly like the UGG Coquette that sell for 100.00. Target sells them and they are only 16.99  They come in Chestnut, Tan, Black, Navy, Brown and Grey. I bought the Grey ones. They are the most comfortable, warm, cozy slippers I have ever owned! Love them
> 
> UGGS Coquette- 100.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target Chandra-16.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.target.com/dp/B000F8LIIK/ref=sc_qi_img_viewdetails?ie=UTF8&title=view%20full%20details


I went to Target today and while I was there I checked them out. They are EXCELLENT!!! Comparing them to my Uggs, I'd say they rate right up there PLUS they are on sale for $15.00 right now. I ended up buying 4 pairs - one for me and 3 others for female family members - for Christmas.

Thank you so much for posting these! I love when I discover deals and ideas here on Kindle boards. We have ventured away from Kindle Accessories and the 'I want this bag' but this is great. Maybe we need a thread called "our fabulous finds!"  Keep 'em coming. I'm a sucker!


----------



## Pushka

Kindle Gracie said:


> I DID come to Australia. That is why I'm now the proud owner.  what part of Australia are you in? I was outside Sydney in the Blue Mountains.


That is a lovely area. I live in Adelaide, South Australia. Um, maybe you people who are Lance Armstrong Fans would have heard of Adelaide as he has come for the last two years to our cycling race, Tour Down Under. Last year they cycled past our house.

But we dont have any fossil stores in Adelaide (just to keep on topic )


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, I've heard of Adelaide. My friends there may know someone from there. I've heard it mentioned.  My favorite shop in Australia was in Springwood - a shop called New Age Markets but otherwise known as The Hippy Shop. It was like an Aladdin's Castle! http://www.newagemarkets.com.au/index.html

Anyway, to stay on topic - it's a shame you don't have any Fossil stores!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Kindle Gracie said:


> I went to Target today and while I was there I checked them out. They are EXCELLENT!!! Comparing them to my Uggs, I'd say they rate right up there PLUS they are on sale for $15.00 right now. I ended up buying 4 pairs - one for me and 3 others for female family members - for Christmas.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting these! I love when I discover deals and ideas here on Kindle boards. We have ventured away from Kindle Accessories and the 'I want this bag' but this is great. Maybe we need a thread called "our fabulous finds!"  Keep 'em coming. I'm a sucker!


You are very welcome.  I'm glad you think they are as great as I do. But julip deserves all the credit. She's the one that told me about them. Thanks again julip.


----------



## Vet

ayuryogini said:


> Guess what I bought today!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it in the purple and I love it; my iPad fits nicely in one compartment, my Kindle in the other, then all my other stuff in the zipped middle section which opens nice and wide.
> I also looked at the Coach one that's been so popular on this thread; they had a beautiful gunmetal one, but the compartment was about 1/4" too small for the iPad.
> I'm very happy with the Fossil one I got though, it's perfect.
> I also got a pair of purple (blackberry) crinkled leather UGGS in the Bailey style that sort of goes with the handbag (but that's not why I got them), then to round things out, I got a pretty Skagen watch with a (you guessed it) purple band.
> 
> A great shopping experience! I also saw the Tano in Whiskey; it was nice, but I'm really partial to the Smog.
> 
> If anyone is interested in that Fossil, I really recommend it; it's a great bag, really light weight, which is good because I carry so much; I'll try to take my own pics in the next week or so.


I can't wait to see your pictues. I'd love to see how your k3 fits. Great find!


----------



## Lyndl

Pushka, I can't believe we have a Fossil store in Perth, and you don't have one in Adelaide!!  That's got to be a first, lol.


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> You are very welcome.  I'm glad you think they are as great as I do. But julip deserves all the credit. She's the one that told me about them. Thanks again julip.


Yay! I'm so glad you and Kindle Gracie are loving those slippers. I have been wearing Ugg Coquettes for about 5 years now and they have to be my favorite Uggs ever, especially since I live in a climate where it's usually too warm for the boot style. In the cold months, it is all I wear at home. I had never found a copy of them that made me not still want to get the real ones again until I got these - the feel of the sole is almost identical to the real ones, and the tops look just like them. Not to mention how cozy warm and soft they are, and at that price, you can have backups in every color! 

ayuryogini, that purse is beautiful!! I'm looking forward to pics as well with your K3!


----------



## Pushka

Lyndl said:


> Pushka, I can't believe we have a Fossil store in Perth, and you don't have one in Adelaide!! That's got to be a first, lol.


Yep. Is the store ever open though.......


----------



## Lyndl

Pushka said:


> Yep. Is the store ever open though.......


Good one!


----------



## julip

6pm.com is having a handbag sale - a bunch of different Fossils plus many more brands discounted! The large Sutter Top Zip that started it all is on there in yellow and green:

*6pm Handbag Sale
*

_edited to add: Looking at it again - I guess a lot of the prices are the same as what they had before, but the new advertisement for the Handbag Sale might mean more bags were added today ..._


----------



## skyblue

julip said:


> 6pm.com is having a handbag sale - a bunch of different Fossils plus many more brands discounted! The large Sutter Top Zip that started it all is on there in yellow and green:
> 
> *6pm Handbag Sale
> *
> 
> _edited to add: Looking at it again - I guess a lot of the prices are the same as what they had before, but the new advertisement for the Handbag Sale might mean more bags were added today ..._


Wow, *julip*, the price is pretty hard to resist!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

julip said:


> 6pm.com is having a handbag sale - a bunch of different Fossils plus many more brands discounted! The large Sutter Top Zip that started it all is on there in yellow and green:
> 
> *6pm Handbag Sale
> *
> 
> _edited to add: Looking at it again - I guess a lot of the prices are the same as what they had before, but the new advertisement for the Handbag Sale might mean more bags were added today ..._


@julip, I soooooo need to put you on ignore because I'm needing retail therapy and some of those purses look mighty fine.


----------



## akpak

My Waterfield Muzetto arrived finally (after about a 2.5 month wait).

For reference, it's this: 10" Portable
http://www.sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm


































I have to say, I'm a little disappointed. Don't get me wrong... The quality of this bag is amazing. The leather is rugged, the seams are all tight and the linings are very nice (especially the front pocket lining, nice and soft for protecting the screens of various gadgets.)

I'm disappointed because the pockets are so *tight*. As you can see in the last picture above, even the slight width of the iPhone in the front pocket makes it bulge in both directions. I don't feel all that comfortable putting anything else in that pocket... It's hard to "force" things past the phone.

Ditto for the larger main pocket: If I have anything in the zip pocket inside, then I don't like putting anything else but the iPad in there (although you can see my K3 in the Amazon case in there too)

I was hoping the whole bag would have a little more "give." Since it's almost all leather, I'm hoping it will loosen up over time, but I'm kind of wishing I had bought the larger size. I think if it were even .5" thicker it would be much improved.

Things I do like: 
No buttons, snaps, velcro, or zippers (other than the small zip pocket inside). As someone who likes to get in and out of her bag a lot, it's very nice.

The aforementioned lining on the front pocket. If I was the type to carry a "naked" Kindle, this would be a great pocket for it. Padded and soft.

The large pocket on the back does fit the iPad, so I may start carrying it there instead. As it is, I can't fit ALL my things comfortably (iPad, K3, iPhone, DSi XL, camera, wallet)

Can I recommend it? Hmm.. Well, to carry everything *but* the iPad, it's fabulous. I can tell that this bag can take a real beating, and the leather is the type that will only look better after a battering. It needs some scars 

If it were just a *bit* roomier, it would be wonderful!


----------



## clawdia

ayuryogini said:


> Guess what I bought today!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it in the purple and I love it; my iPad fits nicely in one compartment, my Kindle in the other, then all my other stuff in the zipped middle section which opens nice and wide.
> I also looked at the Coach one that's been so popular on this thread; they had a beautiful gunmetal one, but the compartment was about 1/4" too small for the iPad.
> I'm very happy with the Fossil one I got though, it's perfect.
> I also got a pair of purple (blackberry) crinkled leather UGGS in the Bailey style that sort of goes with the handbag (but that's not why I got them), then to round things out, I got a pretty Skagen watch with a (you guessed it) purple band.
> 
> A great shopping experience! I also saw the Tano in Whiskey; it was nice, but I'm really partial to the Smog.
> 
> If anyone is interested in that Fossil, I really recommend it; it's a great bag, really light weight, which is good because I carry so much; I'll try to take my own pics in the next week or so.


I love that bag - it's gorgeous!

If anyone sees it on sale online, please let me know . . . I swore I wasn't going to buy another bag, but I'd buy this one in a heartbeat (if I could afford whatever the price is at the time).

It's the perfect size, and I've been craving one in that style leather - and that color (altho red would work, too).


----------



## Ruby296

akpak, I received my pine Muzetto on Friday and I love it! Like you said, the quality of workmanship is top notch and this bag will last many, many years. I know what you mean about wishing the pockets had slightly more "give" to them. I am using mine as a basic everyday bag and toss my Waterfield wallet, my iPhone, a pack of gum, floss, a pen and some other smallish misc items and mine has a slight bulge too. I have to edit the cotents a bit when I add in my K2 in it's Noreve case. Overall I am very happy with this bag and I like that it forces me to be more conscious of what I really need with me on a day to day basis.


----------



## julip

unknown2cherubim said:


> @julip, I soooooo need to put you on ignore because I'm needing retail therapy and some of those purses look mighty fine.


LOL! Aw c'mon ... share with the class what's tempting you today!


----------



## Someone Nameless

julip said:


> LOL! Aw c'mon ... share with the class what's tempting you today!


And while she has you on ignore, I have you on alert. . After those great slippers, I'm watching all of your finds. Keep posting please.


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> And while she has you on ignore, I have you on alert. . After those great slippers, I'm watching all of your finds. Keep posting please. L


Oh my, you have no idea what you are in for Kindle Gracie, hope you are ready for a ride - a very fun and satisfying one though, even if not that great for your wallet, lol 

ETA: For honesty's sake, I have to recognize here that I have not regretted any purchase made on Julip's advice or with her recommendation, on the contrary!!!!! But she IS an amazing enabler . Thank you Julip !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

"Test me" she says.


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Oh my, you have no idea what you are in for Kindle Gracie, hope you are ready for a ride - a very fun and satisfying one though, even if not that great for your wallet, lol
> 
> ETA: For honesty's sake, I have to recognize here that I have not regretted any purchase made on Julip's advice or with her recommendation, on the contrary!!!!! But she IS an amazing enabler . Thank you Julip !!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL! Whatever are you talking about, Neo??







As if you are one to talk - I was just looking at those Teavana cast iron teapots a little while ago, as well as the cast iron teacups. I think everyone has to keep an eye on you too.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Have I mentioned my tea kettle?  I like it so much I have two of them, one for home and one for my office.  Julip, are you on the tea thread?  ooops, here we go.  LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless

*THUD* $439!!! I give.

UNCLE

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Teapots-Teapot-Sets/Japanese-Cast-Iron-Tea-Sets/Green-Dragonfly-Cast-Iron-Tea-Set.axd


----------



## Neo

HAHAHAHAHA              

And I just bought a Saddleback Company iphone sleeve - all on my own  

Thank goodness I'm all set on the iron cast teapots front, phew!!!!

Just to get back on topic: I've been eying those Brahmin bags again today, the Annie is calling me, louder and louder  . Dusk looks amazing


----------



## unknown2cherubim

julip said:


> LOL! Aw c'mon ... share with the class what's tempting you today!



for my laptop










and

this one for an overnight bag:


----------



## julip

unknown2cherubim - wow, those 2 are awesome bags!! I love the styling - very sophisticated yet unique. Very nice - have you hit the button yet? 

Kindle Gracie - I have not let myself go to the tea thread - I gained a ridiculous amount of cute little tins from my loose tea addiction on the Adagio Teas site about 5-6 years ago and also own more than half of the tea accessories (many pots, glasses, auto tea maker, all ingenuiTEA brewers ) that they show on the site. There are others I have that they no longer show on the site, so I'm staying far away . OMG I saw that tea set and love it, but yikes, that price! I do have that dragonfly pot on my wishlist in the blue, though, which is the one I'll probably cave on. Is that the tea set you have??

Neo, I was just checking the Brahmin site today - only to see if the Annie was available in green for you, of course.  Congrats on your iphone sleeve! Those are really nice looking!

I forgot to mention also to watch out for Kindled Spirit - she singlehandedly _made_ me buy a pair of Bearpaw sweater boots plus a Tassimo coffee brewer this week, plus told me about the I Love Dooney site, which is an authentic reseller of Dooneys (as confirmed by dooney.com online CS) but at discounted prices.


----------



## Pushka

I just checked that 'I love dooney' site, and did you see how much tracking they do! Wow, they record websites before and after you visit (even as a guest); and this:
_Marketing Partners: Occasionally, we make our postal or email mailing list (names and addresses only) and general shopping activity available to select companies whose products we believe will be of interest to you. _

Hmm.


----------



## julip

Wow, Pushka - I hadn't noticed that! Thanks for the warning. I have only browsed over there so I haven't put any info in. Makes me want to scroll through my cookies list! I have read posts from Dooney lovers who have ordered from them a lot, so at least in that respect they are safe. They don't give the option of opting out of the email lists?  

edited to add - I see they do allow you to opt out, but instead of a handy radio button like most sites, you have to email, mail, or call them to do it.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

julip said:


> unknown2cherubim - wow, those 2 are awesome bags!! I love the styling - very sophisticated yet unique. Very nice - have you hit the button yet?


Will. Not. Buy. More. Bags. The second one keeps beckoning to me though.

Also, thank you only not for pointing out the "I love Dooney" site. Glad Pushka pointed out about the tracking so I just might be able to resist purchasing from there unless I can opt out somehow, as you say.

BTW, drenee gave me the nick U2C. I sound like a robot but I really *LIKE* it.


----------



## julip

unknown2cherubim said:


> Will. Not. Buy. More. Bags. The second one keeps beckoning to me though.
> 
> Also, thank you only not for pointing out the "I love Dooney" site. Glad Pushka pointed out about the tracking so I just might be able to resist purchasing from there unless I can opt out somehow, as you say.
> 
> BTW, drenee gave me the nick U2C. I sound like a robot but I really *LIKE* it.


Ooh, U2C - I like it. Easy to type and it reminds me of a nice mall here in the San Diego area in La Jolla, abbreviated as UTC. Now seeing your name will make me think of Nordstrom, purses, etc.


----------



## Someone Nameless

> Is that the tea set you have??


mmmmm, NO!  that is the tea set I _would_ have if not for the price!!!!

And I didn't see a thing about any Bearpaw sweater boots listed anywhere! Y'all must be holding out on us.


----------



## Someone Nameless

TOTALLY OFF TOPIC, but for you Aussies on this thread (and I know you are sure to check here  ), my friend's son (from Sydney) JUST WON a gold medal in the Commonwealth games!!!!!  I'm so EXCITED for him!!!!

OK, back to your regular topic....Carry on.


----------



## angelmum3

Kindle Gracie said:


> Have I mentioned my tea kettle? I like it so much I have two of them, one for home and one for my office. Julip, are you on the tea thread? ooops, here we go. LOL


There's a TEA thread

(while I have not put JulieP on ignore, I have resisted - its tough! I did ask DD about the Target type uggs - one year Target didnt carry them - luckily DD feet still fit in the one's from the end of last season!)

$52 for a large sutter? (ie 6pm) OMG....
(mind you dd and I are not getting along with sharing the kindle!)


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Kindle Gracie said:


> mmmmm, NO!  that is the tea set I _would_ have if not for the price!!!!
> 
> And I didn't see a thing about any Bearpaw sweater boots listed anywhere! Y'all must be holding out on us.


Bearpaw Sweater Boots-34.00-69.95 








http://www.amazon.com/BEARPAW-Womens-Knit-Tall-Black/dp/B0012D0K/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1286897941&sr=8-3

UGGS-140.00











julip said:


> I forgot to mention also to watch out for Kindled Spirit - she singlehandedly _made_ me buy a pair of Bearpaw sweater boots plus a Tassimo coffee brewer this week, plus told me about the I Love Dooney site, which is an authentic reseller of Dooneys (as confirmed by dooney.com online CS) but at discounted prices.


Who...ME


----------



## Sandpiper

It's here -- whiskey Tano Tumbleweed.  In this case, whiskey color is my neutral brown.  I'm most likely keeping it.  Do wish it had nickel hardware as opposed to brass.  Tarnished brass blends in with the whiskey color, but I'd like the odd looking contrast of nickel with whiskey.  I do like the style.  Enjoy using the smog Tano.


----------



## Someone Nameless

sigh....and I suppose they are the.most.comfortable.things.ever, huh?  Here we go!  weeeeee

Hey, they are different prices depending on what size you wear.   Size 6 - $49.99, size 7 - $38.58.  What's up with that?

ooops, sorry.  This is about the boots.  I bet the bag is gorgeous!  Pictures please.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Kindle Gracie said:


> sigh....and I suppose they are the.most.comfortable.things.ever, huh? Here we go! weeeeee
> 
> Hey, they are different prices depending on what size you wear. Size 6 - $49.99, size 7 - $38.58. What's up with that?
> 
> ooops, sorry. This is about the boots. I bet the bag is gorgeous! Pictures please.


I haven't received mine yet but julip has and she said they are VERY comfortable. As for the price I have no idea why that's the case.  I noticed it's only like that for the Grey and the Black (what julip ordered) but not for the Chestnut or Chocolate (what I ordered)


----------



## Someone Nameless

That's it!  We need a totally separate shopping forum!!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Kindle Gracie said:


> That's it! We need a totally separate shopping forum!!!


Sounds like a SPLENDID idea to me. 

Oh, and julip...What about the Target slippers and the Rose colored UGGS at 6pm.com you MADE me buy!  Not to mention now you've got me considering a Nespresso after just buying a Tassimo


----------



## Someone Nameless

Rose colored UGGS??

Hey, if we can have a forum for other readers and one for all things Apple, I think we can  have a shopping forum!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Kindle Gracie said:


> TOTALLY OFF TOPIC, but for you Aussies on this thread (and I know you are sure to check here ), my friend's son (from Sydney) JUST WON a gold medal in the Commonwealth games!!!!! I'm so EXCITED for him!!!!
> 
> OK, back to your regular topic....Carry on.


Oh and TOTAL congrats to your friend's son 

Rose UGGS-84.00









http://www.6pm.com/ugg-classic-cardy-seashell-rose-muted-lilac


----------



## Someone Nameless

With all these boots, I hope you have a really cold winter where you live.  I live in the deep south and I don't get to wear them nearly enough!!!


----------



## Neo

Hahahaha, you guys crack me up  !

Just to get back on topic for a couple of minutes, I just wanted to share that I finally broke down and called Brahmin to ask if they would ever offer the Annie I'm coveting in green, and was told that it would be offered in fern (described as a dark mossy/greyish green - which I love!) for the holiday collection  

So now I can stop frantically checking until mid-end November, phew, what a relief


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Neo said:


> Hahahaha, you guys crack me up !
> 
> Just to get back on topic for a couple of minutes, I just wanted to share that I finally broke down and called Brahmin to ask if they would ever offer the Annie I'm coveting in green, and was told that it would be offered in fern (described as a dark mossy/greyish green - which I love!) for the holiday collection
> 
> So now I can stop frantically checking until mid-end November, phew, what a relief


Ohhh that's so exciting Neo! I LOVE Brahmin. I think that's my most coveted bag. The Annie is a beautiful style. I also love the Louise Rose satchel in the Pecan color


----------



## linda~lou

Sandpiper said:


> It's here -- whiskey Tano Tumbleweed. In this case, whiskey color is my neutral brown. I'm most likely keeping it. Do wish it had nickel hardware as opposed to brass. Tarnished brass blends in with the whiskey color, but I'd like the odd looking contrast of nickel with whiskey. I do like the style. Enjoy using the smog Tano.


pictures! we need pictures!!!!


----------



## julip

linda~lou said:


> pictures! we need pictures!!!!


Oooh yes, we need pictures! Of the whiskey and the smog together!


----------



## Sandpiper

Tano Tumbleweed in whiskey and smog. Colors looks true on my screen, especially the whiskey.

Don't know if this site has been linked in this thread previously. Thought we all might be interested . . . . 

http://forum.purseblog.com/


----------



## julip

Sandpiper said:


> Tano Tumbleweed in whiskey. Color looks true on my screen.
> 
> Don't know if this site has been linked in this thread previously. Thought we all might be interested . . . .
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/


The whiskey is gorgeous - I like it with the tarnished brass - that color will be great all year-round! Congrats! That purse forum Tano thread is dangerous but awesome lol. There are so many pictures of the bags, the colors, and people modeling the bags so you can see how big they are too.

Neo - yay about the Brahmin - what a relief to get that answer! I look forward to seeing pics of your future fern Brahmin with your K3 Oberon black dragon sticking out of it, along with your new iPhone sleeve.  The fern sounds beautiful and one of my favorite green shades too!

The Bearpaws are so comfy cozy! I don't live in a really cold area, but they are just enough warmth when there is a nip in the air. What's nice is they are a sweater knit, so they aren't as 'warm' as the traditional Ugg style. I've always loved the Ugg Cardy style since they've been out, and the Bearpaws are more than satisfactory. I'll be able to compare them with my real Ugg Cardys tomorrow!  I think the differences in prices in colors/sizes may have to do with whatever stock they have on hand, which is at least how the other Amazon price fluctuations work

A general bargain and fun shopping finds thread sounds like a terrific idea!


----------



## julip

Sandpiper said:


> Tano Tumbleweed in whiskey and smog. Colors looks true on my screen, especially the whiskey.
> 
> Don't know if this site has been linked in this thread previously. Thought we all might be interested . . . .
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/


Sandpiper - thanks for the smog picture too! Do you find the leather feels different in the different colors, or do they feel the same? I received the blue velvet Tumbleweed last week, and while I absolutely love the bag, I'm finding it just a little bigger than I'm used to, so I think I'm going to return it, as much as it saddens me. I've been finding some good 'replacements' on shopmasons and musthavebags, though.


----------



## Sandpiper

I think the leather feels the same in both bags.  It's bigger than bags I'm used to carrying also.  The last bag I've been using for a while, leather Sak, was also a little larger and very unstructured with just one outside pocket which was not big enough for a Kindle.  Being that I'm 6' tall, I don't feel "overpowered" by the size of the Tano.  I like it.  As I've said, the short shoulder strap is very comfortable on the shoulder.


----------



## julip

Sandpiper said:


> I think the leather feels the same in both bags. It's bigger than bags I'm used to carrying also. The last bag I've been using for a while, leather Sak, was also a little larger and very unstructured with just one outside pocket which was not big enough for a Kindle. Being that I'm 6' tall, I don't feel "overpowered" by the size of the Tano. I like it. As I've said, the short shoulder strap is very comfortable on the shoulder.


Thanks - the leather looks gorgeous on both. Your height is great for this bag! I am only 5'4" and I think also because I've downsized what I carry quite a bit in the last couple of years, I feel a little overwhelmed by the size. I keep trying it on to 'make it work' and it does look better on me if I think of it more as a tote, but I'm not feeling the extra push to keep it. The leather is really cool, though, so eventually I'll find a tumbleweed leather bag, but smaller. Oh, and I do love that short strap - I agree, it is really comfortable! I think I'm about to buy one that is made of the Ryder leather, which is described as squishy matte, and it's nice and wrinkly, my favorite type of leather. 

There was a tumbleweed leather one they had in a picture on their FB page that had the same feel of this bag but smaller, but I'm still waiting on a reply from Tano about its availability.


----------



## julip

angelmum3 said:


> There's a TEA thread
> 
> (while I have not put JulieP on ignore, I have resisted - its tough! I did ask DD about the Target type uggs - one year Target didnt carry them - luckily DD feet still fit in the one's from the end of last season!)
> 
> $52 for a large sutter? (ie 6pm) OMG....
> (mind you dd and I are not getting along with sharing the kindle!)


Ooh, angelmum - are you getting any closer to getting another e-reader? Kindled Spirit can provide a lot of 'advice' on her Nook if you were still considering one of those.  And then of course new e-reader = new skin = new cover = new bag. 



Kindle Gracie said:


> TOTALLY OFF TOPIC, but for you Aussies on this thread (and I know you are sure to check here ), my friend's son (from Sydney) JUST WON a gold medal in the Commonwealth games!!!!! I'm so EXCITED for him!!!!
> 
> OK, back to your regular topic....Carry on.


That is so awesome, Kindle Gracie - how exciting!! Congrats to him! Which sport?


----------



## Someone Nameless

4x400 relay team


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie said:


> 4x400 relay team


How awesome - what a high with that huge crowd!! I love watching relays! Congrats to him again and all the fun and celebrations!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you!  I think I could hear his mum screaming all the way up here.  My friend's son is the one in the background.

OK, back to shopping!


----------



## skyblue

I love *Brahmin*, too! I own two purses and two wallets. They don't wear as well as some of my heartier bags, but they are gorgeous!

Hubby got me an espresso maker one year for Christmas, but I made him return it and get me the Brahmin purse. I got the *Breville* espresso maker the following year.

Anyone else like lattes? I use Lavazza espresso and Starbucks syrups. I use 1% milk and fat free whipped cream. It is DIVINE!!!


----------



## Pushka

Kindle Gracie said:


> 4x400 relay team


Congratulations to your friends son. Gosh, that crowd is the largest I have seen for the Commonwealth Games so far, usually the stands are completely empty. I guess the Indians are more interested in Tendulkar and cricket than the Commonwealth Games. How countries like Canada and South Africa are in the Commonwealth Games beggars belief.

Unfortunately these games have been a bit of a yawn because except for Track and Field, the other sports are more an indication that Australia has more money to spend on sport development than developing countries do, and neither England nor Canada sent their best teams. Even Jamaica did not send their top 10 100 metre sprinters to the CG (Bolt +9 others), yet their 11th ranked runner won gold. And for Australia to win most of the gold in mens and womens gymnastics kind of tells the story.

Gosh, this thread has moved a lot since yesterday. I took my caramel coloured large zip sutter out yesterday but the leather, even thought treated, gets grubby very very quickly. I used velvet soap (which is pure soap) and the marks came off well. Thankfully.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

skyblue said:


> I love *Brahmin*, too! I own two purses and two wallets. They don't wear as well as some of my heartier bags, but they are gorgeous!
> 
> Hubby got me an espresso maker one year for Christmas, but I made him return it and get me the Brahmin purse. I got the *Breville* espresso maker the following year.
> 
> Anyone else like lattes? I use Lavazza espresso and Starbucks syrups. I use 1% milk and fat free whipped cream. It is DIVINE!!!


You need to wander on over to the keurig thread.  I just bought a Tassimo that makes wonderful lattes and cappuccinos. And enabled helped julip to buy one. And then she so kindly enabled helped me to buy a Nespresso machine today.


----------



## Vet

Sandpiper said:


> Tano Tumbleweed in whiskey and smog. Colors looks true on my screen, especially the whiskey.
> 
> Don't know if this site has been linked in this thread previously. Thought we all might be interested . . . .
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/


Oh those are beautiful! I tried one on in Nordstrom's tonight. It was the "brown sugar" color. Very pretty!


----------



## julip

skyblue, your latte sounds delicious!! Lalala can't hear you about your Breville espresso machine! I have a Breville convection toaster so I love that brand. Yes, you must visit the Keurig thread - we may just need a general espresso machine thread before too long!    Looking forward to Kindled Spirit's nespresso arrival!  

Cobbie - I hope your Tig works out well tomorrow - hopefully once you have all your things in it and it starts to break in the straps will work perfectly! I have found with my glazed leather Tig that the leather just gets better the more I use it, so I would say that unless your leather starts feeling a little dry, I think it will soften up really nicely with use. If you plan to use it in wet weather you may want to use a rain and stain type spray, but otherwise I think Tig's leather just gets better and better the more you use it.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

_*tries to ignore whole thread*_


----------



## julip

unknown2cherubim said:


> _*tries to ignore whole thread*_


Awww ... but then you would miss things like this *eBags sale*! You wouldn't want to do that, would you? 

(click on pic for more info - sale ends 10/14)


----------



## Kindled Spirit

This one's on sale that is similar to the one ayuryogini got, but in the flap style.









http://www.ebags.com/product/fossil/heritage-glazed-flap/203756?productid=10107898


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> skyblue, your latte sounds delicious!! Lalala can't hear you about your Breville espresso machine! I have a Breville convection toaster so I love that brand. Yes, you must visit the Keurig thread - we may just need a general espresso machine thread before too long!  Looking forward to Kindled Spirit's nespresso arrival!


Or a Look What I Found Not A Bag!! thread. When are you going to start one.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindled Spirit said:


> This one's on sale that is similar to the one ayuryogini got, but in the flap style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebags.com/product/fossil/heritage-glazed-flap/203756?productid=10107898


I should NOT have peeked back into this thread....


----------



## KindleGirl

Kindled Spirit said:


> This one's on sale that is similar to the one ayuryogini got, but in the flap style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebags.com/product/fossil/heritage-glazed-flap/203756?productid=10107898


I just got this bag the other day...only it was the zip top one and not the flap one. Love it!

julip...thanks for posting the ebags sale! I was able to use this sale to get a price match at endless.com.


----------



## lonestar

I shouldn't be here.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

julip said:


> Awww ... but then you would miss things like this *eBags sale*! You wouldn't want to do that, would you?
> 
> <snipped>


 

Now, that was just cruel.

Anybody familiar with Stone Mountain? _ETA: link is NOT clickable._ I'm looking at this one:


stonemountain on Flickr


----------



## Kindled Spirit

unknown2cherubim said:


> Now, that was just cruel.
> 
> Anybody familiar with Stone Mountain?


Here's a couple of pretty Stone Mountain ones.










http://www.ebags.com/product/stone-mountain/working-girl-bucket/155283?productid=10031987&rlid=detail&rcode=res10101307169472142201602










http://www.ebags.com/product/stone-mountain/heritage-bucket/155278?productid=10031971


----------



## angelmum3

Kindled Spirit said:


> You need to wander on over to the keurig thread.  I just bought a Tassimo that makes wonderful lattes and cappuccinos. And enabled helped julip to buy one. And then she so kindly enabled helped me to buy a Nespresso machine today.


ROFLOL!!
(luckily for me I hate coffee - hate the smell! ::shudder:: However I did demonstrate the keurig makers tho - the water doesnt get hot enough - they may have fixed that by now tho...)

Good Luck to all y'all trying to ignore this thread!!

and if you start a shopping thread - make sure to link it - I'm known to get lost!!

DH says I cant get a kindle till _after_ dd birthday (Sunday) go figure! I refuse to buy another bag for a kindle I dont have yet, but I truly want a large Sutter.... or maybe a Stone Mountain... or maybe a....


----------



## Kindled Spirit

angelmum3 said:


> ROFLOL!!
> 
> Good Luck to all y'all trying to ignore this thread!!
> 
> and if you start a shopping thread - make sure to link it - I'm known to get lost!!


I'm waiting on julip to start it so she can take the blame credit


----------



## Someone Nameless

Somebody start the shopping thread!!!


----------



## julip

Well, the thread wasn't myyyyy idea  but I got it started. Let the games begin! 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39403.msg702352.html#msg702352


----------



## julip

angelmum3 said:


> ROFLOL!!
> (luckily for me I hate coffee - hate the smell! ::shudder:: However I did demonstrate the keurig makers tho - the water doesnt get hot enough - they may have fixed that by now tho...)
> 
> Good Luck to all y'all trying to ignore this thread!!
> 
> and if you start a shopping thread - make sure to link it - I'm known to get lost!!
> 
> DH says I cant get a kindle till _after_ dd birthday (Sunday) go figure! I refuse to buy another bag for a kindle I dont have yet, but I truly want a large Sutter.... or maybe a Stone Mountain... or maybe a....


I believe the early Keurigs did have a heating problem (I bought one when they first came out and returned it because we didn't like the offerings - tried again about a year ago and there are a lot more xbold coffees) but the newer models let you set the water temp. Now it's plenty hot! 

I haven't looked at Stone Mtn bags for awhile, but I remember the leather being really nice and they have great pockets! I love the styles found here!

"refuse to buy another bag for a Kindle" - famous last words!


----------



## Sandpiper

angelmum3 said:


> but I truly want a large Sutter


You don't just want a large Sutter, you _*NEED*_ a large Sutter.


----------



## Neo

Yaaayy Cobbie, I'm so happy for you that you like your new purse - I really think that not only was it time for a new everyday purse after 5-6 years, you actually DESERVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Have you seen the Annie from Brahmin, by the way??


----------



## lonestar

Sandpiper said:


> You don't just want a large Sutter, you _*NEED*_ a large Sutter.


I didn't see this. I didn't see this. I didn't see this.

Have you seen the large Sutter in Sangria? sigh.


----------



## angelmum3

Sandpiper said:


> You don't just want a large Sutter, you _*NEED*_ a large Sutter.


roflol -

but I _need_ a kindle first!!!


----------



## julip

angelmum3 said:


> roflol -
> 
> but I _need_ a kindle first!!!


Not necessarily - I already had my Oberon cover, Borsa Bella bag, and DecalGirl skin before my first Kindle 2 arrived (it was before I signed up with Prime).


----------



## julip

I just _sadly _ returned my blue velvet Tano to Nordstrom, but while there I saw a lot of new arrivals. Cole Haan has some really really nice new Aubergine purses, and also a new charcoal grey. But I'm really realllly loving the aubergine ...

If you google Cole Haan aubergine, or search aubergine on the Cole Haan site, you'll see a lot more in this color! And of course a lot of other wonderful fall colors. 





These are just two of the styles. There was a tote I was really drawn to that I could not find a pic of yet, but it was smooth leather with 2 strips of the weave, similar to this satchel:


----------



## Lyndl

Just missed out on a large black Sutter on E-Bay… Boo Hoo. I’m at work and had to go to a meeting. Someone outbid me in the last 10 minutes.  I guess I should have upped my maximum bid, lesson learned!    Oh well, I’m watching 2 or 3 more so who knows 


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Lyndl said:


> Just missed out on a large black Sutter on E-Bay&#8230; Boo Hoo. I'm at work and had to go to a meeting. Someone outbid me in the last 10 minutes. I guess I should have upped my maximum bid, lesson learned! Oh well, I'm watching 2 or 3 more so who knows 


Major bummer. I hate when that happens. I've just upped my bid on a Fossil zipped wallet because of your sad lesson.

julip, I love that first bag, I like the lines of it and the hardware and the color.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Loving these ugg bags 











































http://www.zappos.com/ugg-bags~1


----------



## mlewis78

Ooh. Love the 3rd from the bottom Uggs bag.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Julip, be sure to check 6pm.com for Cole Haan.  I have bought my last 3 there at 40% off.  You have to watch it every day because the prices vary.  I LOVE Cole Haan purses and 6pm.com!


----------



## julip

Thanks for the tip, AnelaBelladonna - I will keep on CH watch!    I also have a CH outlet nearby, so I know from one of those sites, I will have an aubergine CH in my future one day.    I just received my first 6pm.com purchase yesterday, pink Ugg Cardys, and I was very happy with the deal and service!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> The Amethyst and Mandarin are beautiful.


Ha! I'm with you on that !


----------



## julip

I just ordered 2 Tano bags from Must Have Bags last night after staring at them all week - can't wait to get them!

I love the look of this Ryder leather, described as "squishy, matte leather in vibrant colors with slightly pebbled texture":

Pageant Queen


And I found this one on the sale page . The Dune leather also sounds wonderful: "squishy, matte leather with slightly "distressed" / faded appearance":

The Real Action


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> I just ordered 2 Tano bags from Must Have Bags last night after staring at them all week - can't wait to get them!
> 
> I love the look of this Ryder leather, described as "squishy, matte leather in vibrant colors with slightly pebbled texture":
> 
> Pageant Queen
> 
> 
> And I found this one on the sale page . The Dune leather also sounds wonderful: "squishy, matte leather with slightly "distressed" / faded appearance":
> 
> The Real Action


Beautiful bags julip!!! I especially love that first one. Love that color. I just returned from TJMaxx and got this Red by Marc Echo in a Dark Grey. It reminds me alot of the Tano and was only 34.99. It's very soft and lightweight.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

julip said:


> Thanks for the tip, AnelaBelladonna - I will keep on CH watch!  I also have a CH outlet nearby, so I know from one of those sites, I will have an aubergine CH in my future one day.  I just received my first 6pm.com purchase yesterday, pink Ugg Cardys, and I was very happy with the deal and service!


You have a Cole Haan outlet near you I would go broke.


----------



## Vet

Kindled Spirit said:


> Loving these ugg bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/ugg-bags~1


I really like the first one!


----------



## Candee15

Kindled Spirit said:


> Beautiful bags julip!!! I especially love that first one. Love that color. I just returned from TJMaxx and got this Red by Marc Echo in a Dark Grey. It reminds me alot of the Tano and was only 34.99. It's very soft and lightweight.


I absolutely LOVE the feel of those Red bags.


----------



## Vet

Julip, is that front pocket big enough for a k2 in cover?


----------



## julip

Vet - do you mean the 2nd Tano, in the Ash grey color? I just checked the measurements, and it is 17.75" across, which means maybe subtracting 2" for the pocket sizes to make the pockets approx 7 3/4 long each. My K3 in Oberon is 8"x5.5", so the K3 is probably just a *little* too long. Too bad! But maybe it will work if I have it in its Stitch & Swash sleeve. I'll be sure to report back with pics when I receive them. I ordered late last night and I already had my UPS tracking early this morning! I'm in CA so I probably won't get them till next Wednesday or Thursday.

Kindled Spirit - great finds today with the Ugg purses and your new Red bag! I love that one - I bet you will turn to that bag a lot - great shape and organization! Those bags are so nice and fluffy.  

AnelaBelladonna - yep, Cole Haan outlet about 15 minutes away, along with Fossil, Dooney, and Coach, just to name a few. Very dangerous! And for any cosmetic lovers, the Cosmetic Company Store is another one I can't stay out of whenever I go there (it has all Estee Lauder brands - MAC, Bobbi Brown, Origins, Clinique, plus a few others. I heard a few months ago they were in negotiations too add Smashbox too.)


----------



## corkyb

Nordstrom online has Fossil bags on sale for about 35% off.  They don't have the zip top but they do have the smaller crossbody front zip in black for about $64.


----------



## julip

Thanks for the Nordies sale info! That reminds me I saw those new glazed Fossil bags like ayuryogini's when I was there - that purple is even prettier in person!


----------



## luvmy4brats

julip said:


> Thanks for the Nordies sale info! That reminds me I saw those new glazed Fossil bags like ayuryogini's when I was there - that purple is even prettier in person!


Good to know because there will be one showing up at my house tomorrow


----------



## corkyb

You didn't per chance find it on sale, did you?


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

julip said:


> AnelaBelladonna - yep, Cole Haan outlet about 15 minutes away, along with Fossil, Dooney, and Coach, just to name a few. Very dangerous! And for any cosmetic lovers, the Cosmetic Company Store is another one I can't stay out of whenever I go there (it has all Estee Lauder brands - MAC, Bobbi Brown, Origins, Clinique, plus a few others. I heard a few months ago they were in negotiations too add Smashbox too.)


There actually *IS* a heaven and you live there!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> You didn't per chance find it on sale, did you?


I got it with the link to the 25% off at eBags.


----------



## Candee15

Hello, Everyone ... I just wanted to mention that I'm going to be selling my Fossil Sasha Embossed Raspberry handbag (due to purchase overload). It's really gorgeous, brand new, perfect condition, with tags, and retails for $148. I'm willing to sell it HERE for $80, including shipping. Please PM me if interested. Otherwise, I'll be listing it on eBay for more since it's a very beautiful, hard to find handbag.

I will now try to post a photo. Here's hoping <g>.










Thanks,

Lynn


----------



## ZsuZsu

julip- did you sign up for the Cole Haan outlet email notifications?  Last time I bought a purse they added me to their email list- now I get notified of sales and sometimes get coupons for extra % off on items!  (Which makes it all the more dangerous for me- I LOVE CH bags- and shoes!!!)


----------



## KindleGirl

Candee15 said:


> Hello, Everyone ... I just wanted to mention that I'm going to be selling my Fossil Sasha Embossed Raspberry handbag (due to purchase overload). It's really gorgeous, brand new, perfect condition, with tags, and retails for $148. I'm willing to sell it HERE for $80, including shipping. Please PM me if interested. Otherwise, I'll be listing it on eBay for more since it's a very beautiful, hard to find handbag.
> 
> I will now try to post a photo. Here's hoping <g>.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lynn


I own this same bag and am using it right now, so I can verify that it is very beautiful! $80 is a steal!


----------



## julip

ZsuZsu said:


> julip- did you sign up for the Cole Haan outlet email notifications? Last time I bought a purse they added me to their email list- now I get notified of sales and sometimes get coupons for extra % off on items! (Which makes it all the more dangerous for me- I LOVE CH bags- and shoes!!!)


Nooooo I have not signed up for CH outlet emails - I didn't know they did that too! I'm signed up at both Dooney outlet and Coach outlet. I haven't gone into the CH outlet for awhile because the damage is usually done at Dooney first and I make myself leave the premises.  I'll be sure to go do that the next time I'm there, though. Thanks! (I think )


----------



## julip

I wanted to share a Kindle sleeve that I just purchased from Etsy but I didn't want to start a whole new thread for it. This seller's creations are really beautiful! I had a tough time just deciding on one. She makes them just big enough to fit a Kindle in its cover, as that is how she likes to carry her own. I liked the colors in this one because I think it will blend in nicely with whatever bag I happen to be carrying it in. Can't wait to get it! She has some other really pretty batiks too, and she uses interesting and unique decorative buttons


----------



## skyblue

julip said:


> I wanted to share a Kindle sleeve that I just purchased from Etsy but I didn't want to start a whole new thread for it. This seller's creations are really beautiful! I had a tough time just deciding on one. She makes them just big enough to fit a Kindle in its cover, as that is how she likes to carry her own. I liked the colors in this one because I think it will blend in nicely with whatever bag I happen to be carrying it in. Can't wait to get it! She has some really pretty batiks too, and she uses interesting and unique decorative buttons


Wow, that is pretty!


----------



## julip

Thanks! The button is actually part of a branch from an old oak tree on her property. I love little touches like that!


----------



## Neo

Super nice Julip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why, oh why did you have to show us? I already have 3 absolutely beautiful BB e-reader bags that I use all the time (but only always one at a time, which is so sad as I love them all - just couldn't decide on just one!), and here I'm looking at those you posted and really like another one (black, white, and a bit of blue, just to match my new upcoming dragon skin...).

No no no no nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Super nice Julip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why, oh why did you have to show us? I already have 3 absolutely beautiful BB e-reader bags that I use all the time (but only always one at a time, which is so sad as I love them all - just couldn't decide on just one!), and here I'm looking at those you posted and really like another one (black, white, and a bit of blue, just to match my new upcoming dragon skin...).
> 
> No no no no nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


Yay!  The art deco swirly one with the beaded button? I love that one!


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Yay!  The art deco swirly one with the beaded button? I love that one!


How did you guess?? Is it a sign?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

KindleGirl said:


> I own this same bag and am using it right now, so I can verify that it is very beautiful! $80 is a steal!


Ditto for me...It's the bag I'm carrying right now


----------



## Candee15

Kindled Spirit said:


> Ditto for me...It's the bag I'm carrying right now


Thanks. It really IS beautiful. I love, love, love the color and the embossing. Hmmm.


----------



## julip

Candee15 said:


> Thanks. It really IS beautiful. I love, love, love the color and the embossing. Hmmm.


LOL don't you hate that when you want to sell something and then it starts looking like a 'must have' again?


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> How did you guess?? Is it a sign?


Totally! Hit the button!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Would anyone be interested in a medium black Sutter for $50 including U.S. shipping?  I don't think this is the right size for me.


----------



## corkyb

Luvmy4brats said:


> I got it with the link to the 25% off at eBags.


I couldn't find it at all on ebags. What name did you use?


----------



## Candee15

julip said:


> LOL don't you hate that when you want to sell something and then it starts looking like a 'must have' again?


Did you read my mind?


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> No fair! There are few bags for the K2 on her site. I can already tell that by having a K2 I'm being left behind.


If you're talking about the Etsy seller, I believe she does custom orders for any size, just as long as she has the fabric in stock ... 



Candee15 said:


> Did you read my mind?


I can read that "hmmmmm" anywhere, as I have several of my things that never made it to ebay to show for it.


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> I couldn't find it at all on ebags. What name did you use?


corkyb - I don't know which particular style you are looking for, but try searching for 'fossil glazed' on ebags and all the ones in that group should pop up.


----------



## trixiedog

skyblue said:


> Wow, that is pretty!


I love this one. thank you for posting I have the amazon cover with light, do you think it will fit?


----------



## skyblue

julip said:


> Yay!  The art deco swirly one with the beaded button? I love that one!


Okay *enablers*! Please direct me to where this gorgeous cover is posted! I MUST see it!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Click on the photo and it links you directly to etsy!


----------



## Candee15

julip said:


> If you're talking about the Etsy seller, I believe she does custom orders for any size, just as long as she has the fabric in stock ...
> 
> I can read that "hmmmmm" anywhere, as I have several of my things that never made it to ebay to show for it.


You're right about the "hmmmmmmmm," except for the fact that I've now ventured over to the accessories board and read all about the Clarisonic. Up until this morning THAT item has been under my radar. Now it's calling my name. Is it really that good? I'm 58 years old and read a review by a 74-year-old woman who raved and raved about the Clarisonic. Darn <g>. Now I really, really NEED to sell my handbag. I think I want a Clarisonic. Sigh. So what does "sigh" mean?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'll turn 55 in a couple of months but between my Clarasonic and my RetinA, I'm happier with my skin that I've been in years. It does feel as smooth and fresh as a baby's bum.

Here's a good price...

http://www.amazon.com/Clarisonic-Sonic-Skin-Cleansing-System/dp/B002XURD32


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Candee15 said:


> You're right about the "hmmmmmmmm," except for the fact that I've now ventured over to the accessories board and read all about the Clarisonic. Up until this morning THAT item has been under my radar. Now it's calling my name. Is it really that good? I'm 58 years old and read a review by a 74-year-old woman who raved and raved about the Clarisonic. Darn <g>. Now I really, really NEED to sell my handbag. I think I want a Clarisonic. Sigh. So what does "sigh" mean?


It really IS that good.  QVC is sold out of the Mia right now. It is one of their most popular items. But the deal Kindle Gracie posted at Amazon is a good price.


----------



## Candee15

Oooooh. I really WANT one. My mother (who passed away three years ago) would MAKE me buy it. She used to be a traveling makeup artist for Elizabeth Arden and was soooooooooo "into" skin care. I'm going to seriously think about this this weekend.

What kinds of cleansers does everyone here use? Or exfoliators? I'm looking for great but reasonably priced <g>.


----------



## Sandpiper

I use Johnson's baby wash on my face -- no more tears.     It comes in various scents, etc.

Now back on topic.  Don't remember if I said -- I ordered Tano Tumbleweed in whiskey from Nordstrom.  Came a few days ago.  That's my perfect go-with-everything natural brown color.  Haven't cut the tags yet.  Hardware on it is tarnished brass.  Thought about maybe exchanging it for brown sugar (very dark brown).  Local Nordstrom didn't have that in stock.  I'm keeping whiskey.  Tarnished brass blends so much with whiskey color that it's not very noticeable.  If hardware was shiny brass / gold, I wouldn't keep it.


----------



## Candee15

Sandpiper said:


> I use Johnson's baby wash on my face -- no more tears.  It comes in various scents, etc.
> 
> Now back on topic. Don't remember if I said -- I ordered Tano Tumbleweed in whiskey from Nordstrom. Came a few days ago. That's my perfect go-with-everything natural brown color. Haven't cut the tags yet. Hardware on it is tarnished brass. Thought about maybe exchanging it for brown sugar (very dark brown). Local Nordstrom didn't have that in stock. I'm keeping whiskey. Tarnished brass blends so much with whiskey color that it's not very noticeable. If hardware was shiny brass / gold, I wouldn't keep it.


I love the scent of baby anything. I'll have to check it out.

Whiskey is my new favorite color bag...although I don't have anything in that color...yet. Beautiful!


----------



## julip

Yorkie Lady said:


> I love this one. thank you for posting I have the amazon cover with light, do you think it will fit?


Most definitely! Cathie says she makes all her covers to accommodate a leather cover because she started out making them for herself, and that's how she outfits her own Kindle. Unless it says otherwise, it should fit. She responds quickly, though, so you can ask her if you want to make sure on the particular one you are interested in.

Candee - "sigh" means you've all but caved and an order is imminent. 

Sandpiper - I'm glad to hear the whiskey Tano is going to work out after all! The hardware/color combo really does look great.


----------



## eldereno

julip said:


> I wanted to share a Kindle sleeve that I just purchased from Etsy but I didn't want to start a whole new thread for it. This seller's creations are really beautiful! I had a tough time just deciding on one. She makes them just big enough to fit a Kindle in its cover, as that is how she likes to carry her own. I liked the colors in this one because I think it will blend in nicely with whatever bag I happen to be carrying it in. Can't wait to get it! She has some other really pretty batiks too, and she uses interesting and unique decorative buttons


Very pretty indeed! So pretty that I was enabled convinced to buy the K2 bag in the peace sign fabric AND the coordinating tote!!!!!


----------



## corkyb

I bought one too.  I looked at the peace sign one but bought the black and white with pink one.  at least I hope it's pink.


----------



## trixiedog

julip said:


> I wanted to share a Kindle sleeve that I just purchased from Etsy but I didn't want to start a whole new thread for it. This seller's creations are really beautiful! I had a tough time just deciding on one. She makes them just big enough to fit a Kindle in its cover, as that is how she likes to carry her own. I liked the colors in this one because I think it will blend in nicely with whatever bag I happen to be carrying it in. Can't wait to get it! She has some other really pretty batiks too, and she uses interesting and unique decorative buttons


Who is the seller? There are so many....and I don't see this particular one. Thanks!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Yorkie Lady said:


> Who is the seller? There are so many....and I don't see this particular one. Thanks!


Here you go 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Clevelandgirlie?section_id=7248187


----------



## unknown2cherubim

That's a beautiful cover.  If this thread had its way with me, I'd be purchasing something every single day.


----------



## nichelle02

Candee15 said:


> Oooooh. I really WANT one. My mother (who passed away three years ago) would MAKE me buy it. She used to be a traveling makeup artist for Elizabeth Arden and was soooooooooo "into" skin care. I'm going to seriously think about this this weekend.
> 
> What kinds of cleansers does everyone here use? Or exfoliators? I'm looking for great but reasonably priced <g>.


Clarisonic and a good cleanser saved my skin. I've used it for years and would not be without it. For a cleanser, I use Philosophy's Purity cleanser. Once I started using this one, I haven't used any other. Oh, and a little goes a long way. A small bottle lasts me for months.



I really need to stay out of this thread. It keeps inspiring me to look at stuff which inspires me to buy stuff. I just went to eBags and there is a single item 25% off sale. So, I bought a new laptop bag for work. It really has nothing to do with a Kindle except for the fact that my Kindle will be in the bag along with my laptop.


----------



## trixiedog

Kindled Spirit said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/Clevelandgirlie?section_id=7248187


Thank you so much!!!! I contacted her and she had just enough material to make another one.....just like yours. You know it's so easy to "be twins" on this site. Have to have whatever someone else has...  It's addictive!


----------



## Candee15

nichelle02 said:


> Clarisonic and a good cleanser saved my skin. I've used it for years and would not be without it. For a cleanser, I use Philosophy's Purity cleanser. Once I started using this one, I haven't used any other. Oh, and a little goes a long way. A small bottle lasts me for months.
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to stay out of this thread. It keeps inspiring me to look at stuff which inspires me to buy stuff. I just went to eBags and there is a single item 25% off sale. So, I bought a new laptop bag for work. It really has nothing to do with a Kindle except for the fact that my Kindle will be in the bag along with my laptop.


I am going to check out the Philosophy cleanser when the sales goes on.

I am sooooooo scared to ask this ... but .... Do you use other Philosophy products? Which ones does "everyone" love?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I love EVERYTHING Amazing Grace that Philosophy makes.  As for the rest, I can take it or leave it.  I tired Purity Made Simple and Hope in a Jar but I don't care for the smell and couldn't tell it did a thing anything special for my face.


----------



## Candee15

Kindle Gracie said:


> I love EVERYTHING Amazing Grace that Philosophy makes. As for the rest, I can take it or leave it. I tired Purity Made Simple and Hope in a Jar but I don't care for the smell and couldn't tell it did a thing anything special for my face.


I love Amazing Grace. That scent is divine.


----------



## angelmum3

I LOVE Philosphy - I usually am able to get it on QVC for a good price!!

and for the skin cleanser - Cetephil - good price - good product - DD has some skin (dry and bumps) and she found a product here http://www.merzapothecary.com/ thanks to DH - an apothecary!! (Marshal Fields/Macy's Downtown Chicago carries it as well!) its called Humphrey's - its fantastic!

I found a book eons ago called "Dont Go To the Cosmetic Counter without me" Paula Begoun - it changed my life!!

I started using Signature Club A from HSN - _Adrienne's Advanced Formula 5 Essentials Creme has been made even better with the exciting Deep Penetrating QuSome® technology. The highly effective 5 Essentials face and eye cremes contain all the age-defying ingredients we have used in previous formulations, with the addition of QuSomes® to provide even more potent benefits Deep penetrating multi-functional creme works to provide nourishing hydration as it helps firm, brighten and protect skin from moisture loss day and night.
Formulated with QuSome® technology, a patented nano-delivery system that has the ability to form a sphere around the key ingredients in this formulation, helping to penetrate these key ingredients deep into the outer layers of skin.
Contains encapsulated Vinoplex grape polyphenol antioxidants, AHAs and Retinol, a blend that helps replenish and restore the skin's youthful look.
Piggyback jar with the face creme in the base and the eye creme in the lid.
Made in USA._

I've been using this for years, once a year she has a special buy one get one free - 2 jars last me 6 months - and I've even used some on dh once in a while when he is getting over a sunburn - DD used to use it, but she prefers her Humphreys product!


----------



## angelmum3

Candee15 said:


> I love Amazing Grace. That scene is divine.


the scent is quite good too!! 

Again, I watch for it to come up on QVC - and get the LARGE body cream, the shampoo/body wash for a great price!!


----------



## nichelle02

Candee15 said:


> I am going to check out the Philosophy cleanser when the sales goes on.
> 
> I am sooooooo scared to ask this ... but .... Do you use other Philosophy products? Which ones does "everyone" love?


Besides purity facial cleanser, I don't use any other of their products. They seem to be pretty popular and the reviews are good, though. My skin trends on the dry side and I avoid all products that contain SLS (Sodium Lauryl/Laureth Sulfate), including some of the other philosophy products. This was per my dermatologist's recommendation years ago and as a result there are a lot of certain products that I avoid. SLS is in soaps, shampoos and even toothpaste and for me, really made an impact on my skin and hair. I never knew it until I started using SLS free products. With Clarisonic, purity cleanser and SLS free soaps and shampoos, I can go make-up free and the condition of my hair changed from dry to feeling healthy. All of the above literally changed my life. It almost sounds like I am selling something. It's just that it made that much of a difference for me. I'm a firm believer in simply good, clean, moisturized skin that is protected from the sun. I have a darker complexion but still use sun screen on my face daily.

Oh, I did try philosophy's moisturizer "hope in a jar" but it didn't do well for me. Others seem to swear by it though. I hope you find a skin care plan that works for you.

If you are looking for something beyond basic skin care, I did use the Obagi to clear up some blemishes I'd had from my previous years of poor skin care. It's pricey but effective: http://www.obagi.com/Homepage.aspx

Kindle Gracie - I agree. Amazing Grace smells great. I wish I could use it!

-----------------------------

As for bags, does anyone own anything from Moonsus? I bought a briefcase/satchel but I'm kind of liking some other things in that line. Here's a link to the site:

http://www.moonsus.com/index.cfm?action=c_moonsus.displayHome


----------



## Candee15

angelmum3 said:


> the scent is quite good too!!
> 
> Again, I watch for it to come up on QVC - and get the LARGE body cream, the shampoo/body wash for a great price!!


That is the second time this afternoon I've typed "scene" for "scent." I'm totally compulsive, though, so I fixed my error <g>. My problem is: I'm a court reporter and I'm tabbing back and forth between windows here. I'm reading this board and then transcribing depositions on my other screen. I better go see what I typed THERE.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Yorkie Lady said:


> Thank you so much!!!! I contacted her and she had just enough material to make another one.....just like yours. You know it's so easy to "be twins" on this site. Have to have whatever someone else has...  It's addictive!


You are very welcome.  But actually that was julips bag that was posted. But I'm sure she will be pleased you loved it that much.  It IS beautiful.


----------



## trixiedog

Kindled Spirit said:


> You are very welcome.  But actually that was julips bag that was posted. But I'm sure she will be pleased you loved it that much.  It IS beautiful.


I can't ever do these posts correctly!!! Thanks Julip....


----------



## trixiedog

julip said:


> I wanted to share a Kindle sleeve that I just purchased from Etsy but I didn't want to start a whole new thread for it. This seller's creations are really beautiful! I had a tough time just deciding on one. She makes them just big enough to fit a Kindle in its cover, as that is how she likes to carry her own. I liked the colors in this one because I think it will blend in nicely with whatever bag I happen to be carrying it in. Can't wait to get it! She has some other really pretty batiks too, and she uses interesting and unique decorative buttons


Thank you so much, she is going to make me one too.. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

There's just something about these Fossil bags . . .










I stopped in the Fossil store today and fell in love with this item. Lookee lookee what fits perfectly in that front pocket!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I saw Philosophy products mentioned and I have to say, I love the Falling in Love fragrance... As a matter of fact, it's the only one I've worn for years. It happens to be my husband's favorite too. He always, always says how good I smell... 

Got my Fossil Glazed bag. The color is beautiful, and it holds all of my "toys" but I think I would have liked the zip top better than the flap.


----------



## Candee15

Luvmy4brats said:


> I saw Philosophy products mentioned and I have to say, I love the Falling in Love fragrance... As a matter of fact, it's the only one I've worn for years. It happens to be my husband's favorite too. He always, always says how good I smell...
> 
> Got my Fossil Glazed bag. The color is beautiful, and it holds all of my "toys" but I think I would have liked the zip top better than the flap.


Would you believe I'm actually keeping a running list now of items to check out when I go shopping? Add Falling in Love to my Sephora list. Double sigh!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Candee15 said:


> Would you believe I'm actually keeping a running list now of items to check out when I go shopping? Add Falling in Love to my Sephora list. Double sigh!


LOL! It's such a light, pretty scent... and when I say years, I mean since it was released in 2003.... I really hope they never discontinue it. My husband would be crushed.


----------



## angelmum3

Candee15 said:


> Would you believe I'm actually keeping a running list now of items to check out when I go shopping? Add Falling in Love to my Sephora list. Double sigh!


I was in Ulta today - Philosphy is there! I smelled all the pretty smells!! (and their line of shower gels, some are there for $16 I believe? Again, QVC puts them twice as much product for the same size you buy in the stores!) The smells of their shower gel line dont really last beyond the bubble bath (chocolate for instance) So I found the Ulta line of smelly shower gels perfect - which is what I got for DD - Chocolate Milkshake and S'Mores flavored - I think it was $14 for 32 ounces - I use a coupon!!


----------



## Gen12DXTX

For all my fellow addicts, I mean bag lovers. New With Tags Fossil Sutter Satchel Medium Yellow. Retail $138. Will sell for $60 including shipping. Same bag here: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-FOSSIL-Sutter-SATCHEL-Leather-YELLOW-Purse-Bag-138-/330483750098?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf25dd4d2 (not mine).
Thanks.


----------



## angelmum3

I also was disappointed in Hope in a Jar - I much prefer the Signature A line - I know she has several that are highly promoted, but the 5 essentials works for this tired old tanned face - I'm surprised, but happy!!

(I just checked and you can get some of the Philosphy 32 ounces for $30 but it is always on their "Special on TV,"  Online anytime, you have to be patient, sometimes it does come up for $34  I am frugal!)


----------



## Candee15

Luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! It's such a light, pretty scent... and when I say years, I mean since it was released in 2003.... I really hope they never discontinue it. My husband would be crushed.


Okay, I'll check. Is that going to be on the 20% sale, too?

I don't need a handbag, or a Tassimo, or a Keurig, or anything. I need a shopping cart! At least I already HAVE my Kindle. Yeah!!!!!


----------



## clawdia

corkyb said:


> I couldn't find it at all on ebags. What name did you use?


If you're looking for the Heritage Triple, I couldn't find it there either - and the better Fossil bags I did see said you couldn't use a coupon on them. I just love that glazed Heritage Triple bag - but wouldn't want the one with the flap.


----------



## nichelle02

clawdia said:


> If you're looking for the Heritage Triple, I couldn't find it there either - and the better Fossil bags I did see said you couldn't use a coupon on them. I just love that glazed Heritage Triple bag - but wouldn't want the one with the flap.


I really like that bag, too. It's gorgeous. But I really only carry smaller bags every day. And it looks like it's more of a tote. I would LOVE it if it were smaller. Then again, I could get it for trips when I want to carry more things.


----------



## Ruby296

Is the Clarisonic good for those w/dry, sensitive skin or would it be too harsh?


----------



## KindleGirl

nichelle02 said:


> I really like that bag, too. It's gorgeous. But I really only carry smaller bags every day. And it looks like it's more of a tote. I would LOVE it if it were smaller. Then again, I could get it for trips when I want to carry more things.


Try the Fossil Heritage Cross-body. It is the zip-top one and it is beautiful! The triple tote is too big for me as well, but the zip-top cross body is perfect....not too big and not too small. I got mine at ebags a few days ago with their 25% off sale, but I haven't seen them on sale at any other place yet. I think they just came out so not too many places are putting them on sale at this point, so I immediately jumped when I saw ebags had a sale.


----------



## nichelle02

Ruby296 said:


> Is the Clarisonic good for those w/dry, sensitive skin or would it be too harsh?


I have dry skin and it works wonders for me. Just use a cleanser that's not harsh and a good moisturizer.


----------



## kindlek

Yorkie Lady said:


> Thank you so much, she is going to make me one too.. Can't wait to get it.


Yep, put me on the me too list as well! LOL (julip costs me again  )


----------



## nichelle02

KindleGirl said:


> Try the Fossil Heritage Cross-body. It is the zip-top one and it is beautiful! The triple tote is too big for me as well, but the zip-top cross body is perfect....not too big and not too small. I got mine at ebags a few days ago with their 25% off sale, but I haven't seen them on sale at any other place yet. I think they just came out so not too many places are putting them on sale at this point, so I immediately jumped when I saw ebags had a sale.


Oh nice! I just checked eBags and found it. Thank you! I really love the look of the glazed leather. I went to Zappos for a video review and there was one loaded. It wasn't for the glazed leather one but it did give me a good idea of the functionality of the bag. ( http://www.zappos.com/multiview/7747916/574 ). Now I'm just deciding between the red and purple.










I also saw this zip-top one at Zappos.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

nichelle02 said:


> Oh nice! I just checked eBags and found it. Thank you! I really love the look of the glazed leather. I went to Zappos for a video review and there was one loaded. It wasn't for the glazed leather one but it did give me a good idea of the functionality of the bag. ( http://www.zappos.com/multiview/7747916/574 ). Now I'm just deciding between the red and purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw this zip-top one at Zappos.


My vote's for red


----------



## babnaw

I've just been lurking in this thread for a while now. I'm in Canada, but I was stateside yesterday and was checking out some Fossil bags. They were nice, but I wasn't sure yet if I was totally sold on them and I also found out they are made in China and Japan so I wanted to try to find something more locally made if I could and I found it today!

I went into Roots and they were having an awesome deal (online and instore) on their leather bags. I picked up two crossbody bags and a wallet. I'm already in love with them. I actually went to the store twice. The first time I was in I bought this bag:

http://canada.roots.com/VillageBagRustlerLeather/WomensOriginalFlatbags//18019756,default,pd.html?cgid=leatherRustler&selectedColor=2700

Mine is actually just slightly different because the strap is the same colour as the bag and it has little tabs on the zippers, not dangling strips, which makes me like it even more because I could totally wear it on a dressy occasion.

After I got home I was wondering if maybe I should have got a bigger bag because the Village Bag holds my things okay, but it doesn't have inside pockets and it's a bit of a tight squeeze for everything in it. I went back and ended up buying this bag too:

http://canada.roots.com/VenetianVillageBagInVintageTribeLeather/RootsOriginalFlatBags//18018850,default,pd.html?cgid=leatherFlatBags&selectedColor=2402

I am absolutely loving this one. It is perfect, so incredibly luxurious feeling, and with more than enough compartments and space for everything, but without looking bulky. I can't bring myself to bring the first bag back, so I'm going to keep both. I've never spent this much on a purse in my life, but I can totally see both of these bags lasting me for a LONG time and they are soooooo lovely. One of the big things that sold me on them also is that they are made from Italian leather from a family-owned business in Italy and they are manufactured in Toronto, ON, so I can feel good about where the product comes from. I'm not usually even close to as concious of manufacturing practices as I'd like to be, but it's a nice bonus that these bags are so wonderful but also locally made.

I don't know how easy it is to get Roots to ship outside Canada, but seriously you should check these bags out. I can't believe I've never checked out Roots bags before, maybe it's just because of their price, but they would totally be worth even the full price. The sale, however, is still going on for one more day


----------



## babnaw

I just checked and this is the US website:

http://usa.roots.com/


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> There's just something about these Fossil bags . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped in the Fossil store today and fell in love with this item. Lookee lookee what fits perfectly in that front pocket!


Alice, that is one sharp looking bag. Nice! Good size, too.


----------



## nichelle02

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> My vote's for red


We have a winner. I don't own much of anything in purple. I went with red.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

unknown2cherubim said:


> Alice, that is one sharp looking bag. Nice! Good size, too.


Thanks! Winslet Convertible Hobo bag. There's actually a strap you can attach to use it as a messenger


----------



## unknown2cherubim

babnaw said:


> I just checked and this is the US website:
> 
> http://usa.roots.com/


Just what I need, another brand of bag to envy.

So how does the kindle fit in either of them? With or without cover? I love that golden brown. How does the leather feel?


----------



## eldereno

babnaw said:


> I just checked and this is the US website:
> 
> http://usa.roots.com/


Some really beautiful bags there!!!!


----------



## nichelle02

This Roots bag looks a lot like the Fossil Sutter crossbody. I like! If it's the same size, the Kindle should fit nicely. The Fossil has zipper compartments on the front and back while I only saw a single compartment on the Roots bag. My Kindle sits in the back compartment.


----------



## Ruby296

nichelle02 said:


> I have dry skin and it works wonders for me. Just use a cleanser that's not harsh and a good moisturizer.


Thank you very much, I am going to order one soon!


----------



## Ruby296

I have the Roots Venetian Village bag too and it is a great bag! I just got a Waterfield Design Muzetto bag and will switch back and forth.


----------



## julip

kindlek said:


> Yep, put me on the me too list as well! LOL (julip costs me again  )


Yay, I'm so glad Cathie had more of the fabric! I see she has another one listed as well now.  The peace sign sleeve and tote, and the black/white/pink one were also tempting - so hard to choose, they are all just beautiful works of art!

I am loving the beautiful bag finds today!


----------



## mlewis78

The Roots leather bags look very good.  I think we used to have a Roots store in Manhattan, but it must be gone -- the USA website only has stores in Canada.


----------



## babnaw

nichelle02 said:


> This Roots bag looks a lot like the Fossil Sutter crossbody. I like! If it's the same size, the Kindle should fit nicely. The Fossil has zipper compartments on the front and back while I only saw a single compartment on the Roots bag. My Kindle sits in the back compartment.


Looking at that picture makes me think maybe mine is a bit different in colour as well, more of a grey/silver type look to it. I believe the Village bag is just slightly smaller than the Sutter Crossbody (approx. 1" shorter in length and quarter of an inch in other measurements), but the Fossil has more storage areas. The Roots one has the two pockets in front, but no zipper in the back and no zipper inside either (because it doesn't have a lined interior). However, after comparing the two I'm still in love with the Roots bag, though I do wish it at least had a lined interior and an extra zipper in there. I much prefer the leather on the Roots bag though. It feels very soft, very much like suede.



unknown2cherubim said:


> Just what I need, another brand of bag to envy.
> 
> So how does the kindle fit in either of them? With or without cover? I love that golden brown. How does the leather feel?


In the smaller bag I can fit my wallet and kindle in a homemade cover and a few papers and a coin purse on the inside and then my cell phone on the outside and a few makeup items also in the outer pockets. It's quite functional if you are used to a small purse, but it's a tight squeeze if you like to put a lot in your purse. The leather feels like a lovely soft suede.










The bigger bag has a more smooth texture to the leather, but it has a beautiful weathered look. The size of the bag and the compartment areas are perfect. I think it will be my main bag. You could put your kindle in the bigger zippered outer pocket, your wallet on the inner zippered pocket for safety, there are two pockets inside for a cell phone and an iPod, etc., plus still another open pocket on the outside and two closing pockets (one with a twist latch and one with a zipper) and then actually you still have the tiny zippered area in one of the outer pockets that you could put a couple lipsticks into, etc. The excellent thing about it though is it doesn't overwhelm you when you are wearing it, even though it has so many compartments/so much room in it. I normally use very small purses and wasn't sure if I'd like the Venetian Village bag, but it really doesn't look big on because it molds to your side so nicely


----------



## unknown2cherubim

@babnaw, you're certainly convincing me.  I really like the idea of the vintage tribe leather and the size of the Venetian Village bag.  It looks like it could be a work or a play bag.


----------



## nichelle02

A lot of these are so similar. Last week when I bought my Fossil Sutter crossbody in a chocolate brown, I also picked up an Etienne Aigner crossbody in a lighter color. They were both on sale at Macy's.



Like the Fossil, it has a zip compartment on the front and another in the back.


----------



## julip

babnaw said:


> I went back and ended up buying this bag too:
> 
> http://canada.roots.com/VenetianVillageBagInVintageTribeLeather/RootsOriginalFlatBags//18018850,default,pd.html?cgid=leatherFlatBags&selectedColor=2402
> 
> I am absolutely loving this one. It is perfect, so incredibly luxurious feeling, and with more than enough compartments and space for everything, but without looking bulky.


Oh nooo I'm loving the denim blue one!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Oh nooo I'm loving the denim blue one!


Ohhh good grief.  I'm loving that one to..running away now


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

nichelle02 said:


>


Stop showing these gorgeous bags! I'm broke, I tell you, broke!

Really, though, these finds are lovely.


----------



## angelmum3

--*lalalalaaa I'm not listening --*


----------



## Boston

And up to now, I've been so good  

Thanks for the heads up on the Roots sale...I've been looking at their bags on and off for awhile.  But the sale was too hard to pass up.

Picked up the Venetian Village Bag added the $9.99 keychain fob on sale to get the $50 off.  Free shipping and no tax...a very nice buy for $158.


----------



## babnaw

Boston said:


> Picked up the Venetian Village Bag added the $9.99 keychain fob on sale to get the $50 off. Free shipping and no tax...a very nice buy for $158.


Which one did you end up getting, the Tribal Leather or a different one?

I wouldn't have even been looking at bags if it weren't for this thread, so it's all of your fault lol! I hope others like the bags as much as I do if/when they order. I always worry about recommending something, but seriously, the Venetian bag especially is perfect in form, feel, and function imo. I tried to justify my purchase with the knowledge that the bags should last me a very long time 

I've been wondering about that philosophy skincare someone else mentioned. I looked on QVC and there are a lot of different options, if anybody who uses it can point out what I should go with to try out first, that would be greatly appreciated. I'm 33 and don't have a lot of breakouts or lines, but my skin is kind of dull-looking and I have undereye circles that I wouldn't mind lightening up.


----------



## trixiedog

I bought from Roots,  The Satchel in the vintage tribe leather....it looks like it will be a nice size... 13L x 10.5H  
Should hold my kindle nicely.  It was $158 and I added a wallet, so with their sale I basically got the wallet free!


----------



## mlewis78

I somehow missed the message about Roots having a sale and saw it on this page.  Then went back to look for it one page at a time for about 4 pages and gave up.  I can't buy anyway.  I was looking at Tano Boogie Bucket online again last night.  May buy one some day.


----------



## Boston

babnaw said:


> Which one did you end up getting, the Tribal Leather or a different one?


I got the Tribal Leather one. The colored ones, especially the denim, were tempting but the description of the Rustler leather being "suede-like" deterred me. Plus I could "justify" the spend as I've been looking to replace my brown leather bag  and while your post about the sale pushed me over the edge, no worries on the recommendation..I'm already blaming a friend who recommended their bags a awhile back 

mlewis78 - http://usa.roots.com/ the sale discount ($20 off $100, $50 off $200 ends 10/17) is automatically taken when you add the items to your cart. Free shipping over $125...not that I'm trying to enable you or anything


----------



## corkyb

I was going to buy the Venitian VIllage in Tribal leather but it was sold out thanks to all you ladies who bought it before me!  I wrote and asked for a rain check on the sale.  What do you think my chances are of getting it?


----------



## Bonbonlover

Well I just ordered The Satchel in Vintage Tribe to put "My Kindle" in.... and I don't even have a kindle yet! I am so excited!!! I love the satchel and had to jump on the sale... now I gotta get me a kindle cuz it will fit so nicely!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Bonbonlover said:


> Well I just ordered The Satchel in Vintage Tribe to put "My Kindle" in.... and I don't even have a kindle yet! I am so excited!!! I love the satchel and had to jump on the sale... now I gotta get me a kindle cuz it will fit so nicely!!


Yes, exactly. I see you understand how this works. And once you get your Kindle, you'll need more handbags that it can fit in. I learned that quite early on.


----------



## julip

Bonbonlover said:


> Well I just ordered The Satchel in Vintage Tribe to put "My Kindle" in.... and I don't even have a kindle yet! I am so excited!!! I love the satchel and had to jump on the sale... now I gotta get me a kindle cuz it will fit so nicely!!


Welcome, Bonbonlover, and congrats on the bag for your future kindle! I hope you know also that you will need a pressure cooker, clarisonic, and clothes steamer to go along with the kindle, along with a whole slew of other kitchen gadgetry and inventory.  Be sure to check out the Accessories Enabler Thread for more ideas.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

julip said:


> Welcome, Bonbonlover, and congrats on the bag for your future kindle! I hope you know also that you will need a pressure cooker, clarisonic, and clothes steamer to go along with the kindle, along with a whole slew of other kitchen gadgetry and inventory.  Be sure to check out the Accessories Enabler Thread for more ideas.


----------



## babnaw

corkyb said:


> I was going to buy the Venitian VIllage in Tribal leather but it was sold out thanks to all you ladies who bought it before me! I wrote and asked for a rain check on the sale. What do you think my chances are of getting it?


The chances might be slim, but I hope they give it to you!


----------



## Sandpiper

Hiya, *Bonbon*. Join in the madness here. I am crazy. Oh geeeez, what I've done in the past few weeks because of this thread. No weakness for shoes, but bags . . . that's spells *t r o u b l e* for me.

Sandpiper a/k/a Colordeagua


----------



## Shapeshifter

Can anyone tell me how deep the Roots bags are, are they 1 inch deep or 3 inchs deep or something else?  They look fairly flat in the photos.  Sucks that only the US site is offering the discounts.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Welcome, Bonbonlover, and congrats on the bag for your future kindle! I hope you know also that you will need a pressure cooker, clarisonic, and clothes steamer to go along with the kindle, along with a whole slew of other kitchen gadgetry and inventory.  Be sure to check out the Accessories Enabler Thread for more ideas.


HaHaHa...yes...come on over and join us in the accessories thread. It's PERFECTLY harmless


----------



## julip

Shapeshifter said:


> Can anyone tell me how deep the Roots bags are, are they 1 inch deep or 3 inchs deep or something else? They look fairly flat in the photos. Sucks that only the US site is offering the discounts.


Hi Shapeshifter - which bags are you interested in? It looks like many of the bags, with the exception of their original flat bag, have the depth listed in the product descriptions.

And hey, here we all thought that the manbag in "The Hangover" was the Fossil - I certainly thought so too ... but look, from the Roots site! I really love the look of the Tribal leather and am sure I'll wind up with one at some point.  All you lucky ladies with a Roots bag on the way, please post pics when you get them! Thanks again, babnaw, for mentioning these!


----------



## Shapeshifter

Hi julip,

This is the one I'm interested in.

http://canada.roots.com/VenetianVillageRustlerLeather/WomensMediumLeatherBags//18010810,default,pd.html?cgid=ViewAllWomensMedium&navid=xsellYMAL

I'll have to have a look on the US site, it might be different in that way to the international site.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

For those of us who love Dooney, here is the upcoming TSV on QVC. It will air on 11/20 but is available to order now, and is also on easy pay. I've also included some pics the ladies on the Dooney forum have posted of their bags they have already received. The color in the pic is Cognac. I can't get the link to work but if you are interested go to 
http://www.qvc.com/?rewrite=no&cm_re=MH-_-BACKTOHOMEPAGE-_-BACKTOHOMEPAGE&cm_sp=MH-_-BACKTOHOMEPAGE-_-BACKTOHOMEPAGE
and type in A212612


















GREY








COGNAC








Bordeaux








OLIVE


----------



## chilady1

#1 - this is a bad thread to come to, there is too much choice and suggestion.  #2 - Kindled Spirit, can you tell me what the inside of this bag looks like?  Is there a zippered pocket inside or is it open (one large pocket) inside?  That information would be soooo helpful.  This could be the bag I have been searching for.


----------



## julip

Shapeshifter said:


> Hi julip,
> 
> This is the one I'm interested in.
> 
> http://canada.roots.com/VenetianVillageRustlerLeather/WomensMediumLeatherBags//18010810,default,pd.html?cgid=ViewAllWomensMedium&navid=xsellYMAL
> 
> I'll have to have a look on the US site, it might be different in that way to the international site.


Oh, I love that one - strange that is about the only one they don't give the depth for! The other ones in that price range and style category seem to be 1.5" and the 2 smaller versions of that style say 1", so it's hard to say. Hopefully someone else can confirm it. I also see they have an 'product Q&A' option on the product page, though I wonder how fast they respond?


----------



## julip

Augghhhh ... that bordeaux is calling to me ... make it stop ....



Kindled Spirit said:


> For those of us who love Dooney, here is the upcoming TSV on QVC. It will air on 11/20 but is available to order now, and is also on easy pay. I've also included some pics the ladies on the Dooney forum have posted of their bags they have already received. The color in the pic is Cognac. I can't get the link to work but if you are interested go to
> http://www.qvc.com/?rewrite=no&cm_re=MH-_-BACKTOHOMEPAGE-_-BACKTOHOMEPAGE&cm_sp=MH-_-BACKTOHOMEPAGE-_-BACKTOHOMEPAGE
> and type in A212612


----------



## julip

chilady1 said:


> #1 - this is a bad thread to come to, there is too much choice and suggestion. #2 - Kindled Spirit, can you tell me what the inside of this bag looks like? Is there a zippered pocket inside or is it open (one large pocket) inside? That information would be soooo helpful. This could be the bag I have been searching for.


Here are some pictures someone from the QVC Community forum posted of her grey one! Kindled Spirit - did they change the date on the TSV? I thought it was 11/8?

Dooney TSV in Grey


----------



## chilady1

Ordered in Cognac and I AM NEVER COMING BACK TO THIS THREAD AGAIN (see ya tomorrow). Hee Hee!  

EDITED:  Julip - big THANKS for posting the pictures as well.  Your pics are the reason I ordered the bag, I just wanted one open pocket.  I can't wait to get this bag - it is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## babnaw

Shapeshifter said:


> Can anyone tell me how deep the Roots bags are, are they 1 inch deep or 3 inchs deep or something else? They look fairly flat in the photos. Sucks that only the US site is offering the discounts.


All the Venetian Village bags seemed to be the same depth when I was trying them out in the store, whether they were made with the Tribal Leather or the Rustler Leather. Around 1"-1.5" sounds about right. You can fit a surprising amount of stuff in them considering how flat they are.

It looks like on the US and the Canadian sites the promo is still at the top, so maybe they are still on sale online. I know when I was in the store I was told the sale was only for the weekend, but online maybe it is going longer. Also, on the Canada site it has the following:

"Roots.com ships to over 30 countries worldwide from Canada.roots.com. You may also choose to Carbon Offset the shipping of your order for a nominal additional charge.

To ship to the United States visit usa.roots.com."

So it looks like you can order from anywhere worldwide pretty much.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Here are some pictures someone from the QVC Community forum posted of her grey one! Kindled Spirit - did they change the date on the TSV? I thought it was 11/8?
> 
> Dooney TSV in Grey


Thanks julip for posting that for chilady.  And YES! I forgot to tell you, the date is now the 20th


----------



## Kindled Spirit

chilady1 said:


> Ordered in Cognac and I AM NEVER COMING BACK TO THIS THREAD AGAIN (see ya tomorrow). Hee Hee!


Glad you liked it.  It is a beautiful bag. I had talked myself out of getting it...but now....awwwww..darn it.  I love the Burnt Orange...the Cognac is beautiful...and the bordeaux...and the grey...and...oh brother Enjoy..and please post pics when it comes


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Augghhhh ... that bordeaux is calling to me ... make it stop ....


Now you know I can't do that.  Get it get it!


----------



## chilady1

Kindled Spirit said:


> Now you know I can't do that.  Get it get it!


Peer pressure is something else. Kindled Spirit can we come live with you when we are broke from buying all these gorgeous bags! The title of this thread should be: ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!! LOL!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

chilady1 said:


> Peer pressure is something else. Kindled Spirit can we come live with you when we are broke from buying all these gorgeous bags! The title of this thread should be: ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!! LOL!


HaHaHa,  Well you can, but I'm going to be living in the poor house to. ..But won't we all look stunning with our beautiful bags


----------



## chilady1

Kindled Spirit said:


> HaHaHa,  Well you can, but I'm going to be living in the poor house to. ..But won't we all look stunning with our beautiful bags


I am laughing so hard right now based on your response. Yes, we are gorgeous with our fabulous bags - living in cardboard boxes. Thanks for making me laugh.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

chilady1 said:


> I am laughing so hard right now based on your response. Yes, we are gorgeous with our fabulous bags - living in cardboard boxes. Thanks for making me laugh.


You are welcome.  We may be poorer but we are having fun getting there.


----------



## trixiedog

This thread is so dangerous.  I need to have the willpower to resist.  In the past month I have purchased both a fossil and a root bag.  I could almost open up my own boutique with all the purses, kindle bags and kindle covers! 
    I guess I won't be in the poor house by myself though....


----------



## Kindled Spirit

And we all need one of these to put in all those bags we are buying.  Just to make it easy to switch 
Sorry I can't get any links to work for me today for some weird reason  But here's the info and the price along with the item #. At QVC.com
Comes in Black/Leopard
Brown/Paisley
Pink/Paisley and the Tan/Leopard is available on waitlist


















V30275
Pursfection Deluxe Expandable Purse Organizer with LED Light
QVC Price: $24.75
Featured Price:
$22.43
Shipping & Handling: $4.72


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Yorkie Lady said:


> This thread is so dangerous. I need to have the willpower to resist. In the past month I have purchased both a fossil and a root bag. I could almost open up my own boutique with all the purses, kindle bags and kindle covers! I guess I won't be in the poor house by myself though....


LOL!  We can all meet up there and show each other our new bags


----------



## kindlek

Kindled Spirit said:


> And we all need one of these to put in all those bags we are buying.  Just to make it easy to switch
> Sorry I can't get any links to work for me today for some weird reason  But here's the info and the price along with the item #. At QVC.com
> Comes in Black/Leopard
> Brown/Paisley
> Pink/Paisley and the Tan/Leopard is available on waitlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V30275
> Pursfection Deluxe Expandable Purse Organizer with LED Light
> QVC Price: $24.75
> Featured Price:
> $22.43
> Shipping & Handling: $4.72


My local Ross store had a similar item although it had no light, for $4.99 in basic tan or black.


----------



## Sandpiper

Comment I've read about those purse organizer things is that they're not very deep so items fall out of organizer in a purse.


----------



## mlewis78

I have a Pouchee organizer that works well.  I thought it would be too small.  I still prefer to have some inside and outside pockets in my bags.


----------



## julip

I've used a few different purse organizers that have ranged from annoying to awesome. I did have one that the pockets just flopped over and things fell out, but the one Kindled Spirit shows seems to have a nice structure to it. I usually only use one with my satchel doctor's bag style purses because most of the purses I've been using lately I like retaining the slouchy and puddly look to them and using one of these make them boxier. This one by Chameleon is my favorite style. I like it so much I've purchased from them a couple of times in different colors and sizes. Not just for purses but as a desk organizer too. It makes it easy if you like switching out your purse a lot because you just grab it out and stick it in the next one. Having one in that pink or in black/leopard is very tempting, though!


----------



## mlewis78

The Chameleon looks like it would be quite light in weight -- very nice.


----------



## pjune

I have a couple of Chameleons as well, and I love them!  Lightweight, easy to see, easy to switch bags.


----------



## angelmum3

Those are nice... I've been thinking about doing something like that - right now I have a "change purse" which is actually a make - up style bag I got at wal mart - - it has Lady and the Tramp - - it fits my credit cards, some lipstick, face powder, and of course money and receipts!!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I have a purse organizer and only used it for about a week.  I can't really explain why but it just didn't work for me.  It doesn't take long to move stuff from one purse to the other.


----------



## julip

Inevitably I always wind up leaving something in a small random pocket somewhere that I just happen to need the day I change purses.   When I do use the organizers I love them because it is one swift move from one purse to the next. Very helpful when I change my mind what purse I want to wear after I get ready to go out the door!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I have the black Pursfection with the leopard interior. It is FABULOUS!! It fits so nice into my purses. I haven't used it in my Sutter purses mainly because I don't need all of those pockets. But it works great with my Coach purses. It fits SO nice that it looks like it is part of the purse.  I love that the corners zip out if you need more room AND you can snap the ends shut if you need it to be a bit narrower.


----------



## julip

KimberlyinMN said:


> I have the black Pursfection with the leopard interior. It is FABULOUS!! It fits so nice into my purses. I haven't used it in my Sutter purses mainly because I don't need all of those pockets. But it works great with my Coach purses. It fits SO nice that it looks like it is part of the purse.  I love that the corners zip out if you need more room AND you can snap the ends shut if you need it to be a bit narrower.


Pink _and_ leopard together?







My list is growing and growing and growing ...


----------



## nichelle02

Kindled Spirit said:


> For those of us who love Dooney, here is the upcoming TSV on QVC. It will air on 11/20 but is available to order now, and is also on easy pay. I've also included some pics the ladies on the Dooney forum have posted of their bags they have already received. The color in the pic is Cognac. I can't get the link to work but if you are interested go to
> http://www.qvc.com/?rewrite=no&cm_re=MH-_-BACKTOHOMEPAGE-_-BACKTOHOMEPAGE&cm_sp=MH-_-BACKTOHOMEPAGE-_-BACKTOHOMEPAGE
> and type in A212612
> [SNIP]
> COGNAC


I'm banning myself from this thread. I saw this yesterday and ordered it in Cognac. I went over and looked at some of the other pics and reviews in the Dooney forum referred to above and started . It shipped today and will be here on Thursday. It will arrive just in time for my next trip (I leave on Monday). If I love this bag as much as I think I will love this bag, I'm done for the year (because there are only 2 months left!)


----------



## chilady1

Nichelle - personally I am blaming Kindled Spirit because up until she posted those pictures of this D&B bag, I could come in here and not worry.  As soon as I saw this bag, I knew I was ordering it.  Julip didn't help by posting additional pictures of the bag to give me a better look.  But as Kindled Spirit says, We will all look fab with our bags, but broke.  I can live with that.  

P.S.  I ordered the cognac also, the other colors were beautiful but that one spoke to me.  So rich!  Post when you get it.


----------



## nichelle02

chilady1 - I'm with you. That bag was calling my name! And I'm glad I have someone to blame. (today's poetry brought to you by me 

I'll definitely post pictures when it gets here. The color looks fantastic. We'll have the best bags in the poor house. Or maybe I'll need that bottle of Hennessy in the picture.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

chilady1 said:


> Nichelle - personally I am blaming Kindled Spirit because up until she posted those pictures of this D&B bag, I could come in here and not worry. As soon as I saw this bag, I knew I was ordering it. Julip didn't help by posting additional pictures of the bag to give me a better look. But as Kindled Spirit says, We will all look fab with our bags, but broke. I can live with that.
> 
> P.S. I ordered the cognac also, the other colors were beautiful but that one spoke to me. So rich! Post when you get it.


Hahahaha....Sorrrrryyy!!!  no I'm not really.  I'm Never sorry for enabling helping, someone to get a beautiful Dooney. I HOPE you love it.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Here are pics of the Burnt Orange someone just posted.


----------



## Tam

I saw away at a convention then a few days vacation, then catch-up at work, so only been able to glance at thsi thread occasionally (not study it in-depth and check out all links like I usually do!) I also read every post on the new thread in the Not Quite Kindle forum. Again I say it - this thread is evil! (But in a good way )

I finally got a good deal on a barely used Large Top Zip Sutter (Thank you sherylb!) in the tourquise green. It is gorgeous and my new favorite bag! Although - I am very careful with it and would never take it out int he rain or snow. My Relic Alex Organizer bag is nearly the same dimensions and Inever have that worry with it. But I must admit, that Fossil bag is lovely!


----------



## chilady1

By the time they show this bag on QVC, the host is going to be talking about how FEW they have left because so many people ordered it before it even showed.  By the way Kindled, I told a colleague about this bag and she asked me to send her the link to see it.  You guessed it......she ordered the bag in Black.  You should really get a kick back from D&B on this bag.


----------



## Candee15

Tam said:


> I saw away at a convention then a few days vacation, then catch-up at work, so only been able to glance at thsi thread occasionally (not study it in-depth and check out all links like I usually do!) I also read every post on the new thread in the Not Quite Kindle forum. Again I say it - this thread is evil! (But in a good way )
> 
> I finally got a good deal on a barely used Large Top Zip Sutter (Thank you sherylb!) in the tourquise green. It is gorgeous and my new favorite bag! Although - I am very careful with it and would never take it out int he rain or snow. My Relic Alex Organizer bag is nearly the same dimensions and Inever have that worry with it. But I must admit, that Fossil bag is lovely!


Your new FAVORITE bag? What about OUR Alex Organizers? Just kidding! I got my berry one, though, and love it. It's the perfect color to replace a "red" that I got rid of recently. I wish that bag would come out in different colors (other than the bronze, which I mentioned I don't want). I wouldn't mind something else neutral <g>.

Enjoy your turquoise Sutter. It's a beauty!!!


----------



## Tam

Thanks, Lynn - I am enjoying it. But I still love my Berry Alex Organizer. I took it on my trip and got compliments from several people. In my opinion it has all the great features of the Large Sutter, and none of the worries about being careful of the leather. Like you, I wish they would make some more colors! I have no need for another black purse, but I like the shades the smaller Relics come in. Even jsut a plain old brown or tan would be nice!


----------



## Candee15

Tam said:


> Thanks, Lynn - I am enjoying it. But I still love my Berry Alex Organizer. I took it on my trip and got compliments from several people. In my opinion it has all the great features of the Large Sutter, and none of the worries about being careful of the leather. Like you, I wish they would make some more colors! I have no need for another black purse, but I like the shades the smaller Relics come in. Even jsut a plain old brown or tan would be nice!


I agree. A tan would be great. The black Alex Organizer started me on the Relic kick, actually. I was desperately in need of a black handbag, bought the Sutter and took it back because I was afraid it would be higher maintenance than I like for work and running in the South Florida rain at times. So, I'm really happy...but you can't beat that yummy turquoise color!

I want the Alex Organizer in the Trisha bronze. That is a great color. Darn!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

chilady1 said:


> By the time they show this bag on QVC, the host is going to be talking about how FEW they have left because so many people ordered it before it even showed. By the way Kindled, I told a colleague about this bag and she asked me to send her the link to see it. You guessed it......she ordered the bag in Black. You should really get a kick back from D&B on this bag.


LOL! I wish. The ladies at the Dooney forum have been ordering it left and right. I do predict this bag will sell out early. I'm trying to hold out to see the presentation. I've already ordered 3 Dooneys within the last 2 months.  Anyone have any cardboard boxes large enough for me, my dog and my bird, oh, and all my bags.


----------



## julip

I blame KS for the whole Dooney TSV extravanganza. 

My Must Have Bags order has arrived! I was not happy about the flimsy box they used to send it in, with several separations in the box when it was delivered. If it had been yesterday when we had pouring rain all day long, it would have gotten to the bags even if I got to it the second it was delivered.

However, the bags themselves were wrapped beautifully in plastic as well as in their sleeper bags. I really love them both! Most especially the Ryder leather which the red one is made of. I hate to go into that bag too much since it looks like I got the last one, but if you like soft squishy matte leather that makes the bag feel like you've had it and used it for years, Ryder leather is for you. There is a nice black Ryder leather bag that has been added to the sale page: Must Have Bags Sale Page

The "ash" one is also on the sale page - it's more taupe than I thought it would be - I would call it a true taupe or putty, not as much grey as I thought it would have - but it is still a great color and one I don't have much in my collection. It is a very large bag, but it has a very messenger bag feel and I don't feel overwhelmed by it. You can wear it with the strap doubled or lengthened as a crossbody. It is slouchy, soft Dune leather but not buttery soft like the Ryder. It's a sturdy but soft leather. I do believe it will soften up nicely with a lot of use. The K3 in its Oberon cover fits well in either of the smaller zipped inner pockets. I love the red lining! This bag has a lot of room, and it will make a great travel bag. The K3 does not fit in the outer pockets.

If you can find the red bag elsewhere, I highly recommend it! It's called Pageant Queen, and the Ash one is called The Real Action. Very happy with them both!

This bag has on the front: 2 magnetic snap pockets which sit above the 6 more zip pockets below. The sides are gathered and there is also a zip pocket on one side that goes halfway deep into the purse. Inside the zip main compartment is a zip sidewall pocket and 2 slip pockets. 


























This bag has 2 shallow (yet deep enough for K3 in cover) zip pockets on both sides of the main compartment, which closes with a magnetic snap. There are also a couple of slip pockets and a smaller zip pocket. 2 zip pockets in front, and a zip pocket on the back, all lined in red.


----------



## julip

This thread has almost reached 100 pages!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> This thread has almost reached 100 pages!!


Great bags!! Woohoo! Let's get it to 100.


----------



## Neo

Oh wow, SUPER nice purses Julip, especially loving the red one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EXCELLENT pick (as usual  !)!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for sharing


----------



## teri

I'm still looking for the "perfect" bag. I can be very indecisive...sometimes... So I was looking through eBay and I found one that would match my lovely green kindle cover:

Crocodile


----------



## julip

teri said:


> I'm still looking for the "perfect" bag. I can be very indecisive...sometimes... So I was looking through eBay and I found one that would match my lovely green kindle cover:
> 
> Crocodile


Hey, I have the green cover - I hope she has another, I'll take one too! 

I've purchased from that seller before - I wonder if she would give me a discount?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Hey, I have the green cover - I hope she has another, I'll take one too!
> 
> I've purchased from that seller before - I wonder if she would give me a discount?


LOL! Wow. I'll take 2. And I don't even have a green cover.


----------



## teri

Well, that makes 4 so maybe if she gives us a 99% 99.5% 99.95% discount for ordering such a high volume I could afford it....next year...


----------



## Vet

Beautiful bags Julip! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

teri said:


> I'm still looking for the "perfect" bag. I can be very indecisive...sometimes... So I was looking through eBay and I found one that would match my lovely green kindle cover:
> 
> Crocodile


Ahhhhh.. hah ahahahahahahaha..... (Are you being serious?)


----------



## corkyb

Kindled Spirit said:


> Here are pics of the Burnt Orange someone just posted.


Oh my, how much is this bag? I may have to purchase in the cognac, although that orange is pretty darn spiffy.


----------



## Shapeshifter

babnaw said:


> All the Venetian Village bags seemed to be the same depth when I was trying them out in the store, whether they were made with the Tribal Leather or the Rustler Leather. Around 1"-1.5" sounds about right. You can fit a surprising amount of stuff in them considering how flat they are.


Yep they'll ship worldwide, it's great, pity they don't offer the discount worldwide though...

Another question, will the kindle fit in the front zip pocket of the Venetian Village Rustler?

I have a bottomless bag at present and it annoys me no end, it's about 3 inches wide so maybe having one not as wide might be a good thing


----------



## Sandpiper

Gorgeous bags from MHB, *Julip*. I could go for the Au Natural in black on the sale page . . . except for the antique brass hardware. If it was nickel, I would.


----------



## babnaw

Shapeshifter said:


> Another question, will the kindle fit in the front zip pocket of the Venetian Village Rustler?


Yep, it fits no problem, with or without a cover.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

julip said:


> This thread has almost reached 100 pages!!


And why exactly would that be, enabler extraordinaire?


----------



## Seamonkey

RMAO!!  Julip is an excellent enabler, wherever she may be found online!!  (soy tarts, warmers, ramekins, silicon cups, dog and cat beds and other goodies.. even gorgeous cats n dogs, throws, blankets, pillows, bags, covers, oh MY!)


----------



## Kindled Spirit

corkyb said:


> Oh my, how much is this bag? I may have to purchase in the cognac, although that orange is pretty darn spiffy.


corkyb, this will be the TSV on QVC on Nov. 20. It is avaiable for pre-order now. Price is 248.20. Easy pay is 5 pymts. of 49.64 + tax and S/H of 10.47. ( clickable link )


----------



## lonestar

teri said:


> I'm still looking for the "perfect" bag. I can be very indecisive...sometimes... So I was looking through eBay and I found one that would match my lovely green kindle cover:
> 
> Crocodile


I guess I live in a very small world- what the heck? Is that for real? Funny way to start the morning.

I'm fortunate I don't have a green Kindle cover.


----------



## julip

Seamonkey said:


> RMAO!! Julip is an excellent enabler, wherever she may be found online!! (soy tarts, warmers, ramekins, silicon cups, dog and cat beds and other goodies.. even gorgeous cats n dogs, throws, blankets, pillows, bags, covers, oh MY!)


Sea, you've outed me!  I think we all got a nice collection of ramekins from that phase even if we still aren't buying up soy tarts left and right, but you certainly were no innocent bystander.  Sounds like Alyce is back off maternity leave, but I don't know if her orders are running quicker than a month yet. I still have soy tarts out the wazoo. 



unknown2cherubim said:


> And why exactly would that be, enabler extraordinaire?


Who me? My hands are _somewhat_ clean on this thread, a victim as much as anybody on everyone's nefarious bag suggestions here. 

I am really loving my new Tano bags and have everything moved into my red one today! Yesterday I kept sniffing the wonderful leather and squishing it lol. Sandpiper - I love the looks of htat Au Naturel style - that's too bad it doesn't have the right hardware for you as it looks like a great deal!


----------



## Candee15

julip said:


> Sea, you've outed me!  I think we all got a nice collection of ramekins from that phase even if we still aren't buying up soy tarts left and right, but you certainly were no innocent bystander.  Sounds like Alyce is back off maternity leave, but I don't know if her orders are running quicker than a month yet. I still have soy tarts out the wazoo.
> 
> Who me? My hands are _somewhat_ clean on this thread, a victim as much as anybody on everyone's nefarious bag suggestions here.
> 
> I am really loving my new Tano bags and have everything moved into my red one today! Yesterday I kept sniffing the wonderful leather and squishing it lol. Sandpiper - I love the looks of htat Au Naturel style - that's too bad it doesn't have the right hardware for you as it looks like a great deal!


I REFUSE to ask about the ramekins and warms. I am not even interested in hearing about them. I don't need ramekins OR warmers, so why would I ask about which you bought and where? It's not important to me at all. They could be really, really cute, but that's not important right now. I'm ALMOST wondering what you were making in them at the time...ALMOST....


----------



## julip

Candee15 said:


> I REFUSE to ask about the ramekins and warms. I am not even interested in hearing about them. I don't need ramekins OR warmers, so why would I ask about which you bought and where? It's not important to me at all. They could be really, really cute, but that's not important right now. I'm ALMOST wondering what you were making in them at the time...ALMOST....


I will continue in the Not Quite Kindle/Accessories thread (Sea, have you been there? If not, you must! ) but the short version is we used them to warm soy tarts, which are alternatives to wicked candles.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Seamonkey said:


> RMAO!! Julip is an excellent enabler, wherever she may be found online!! (soy tarts, warmers, ramekins, silicon cups, dog and cat beds and other goodies.. even gorgeous cats n dogs, throws, blankets, pillows, bags, covers, oh MY!)


WHAT? WHERE? 

you must know each other from somewhere else....


----------



## teri

KimberlyinMN said:


> Ahhhhh.. hah ahahahahahahaha..... (Are you being serious?)


Of course I was being serious...seriously shocked!  There are dozens of these listed. Are there that many women with that much money to toss on something so frivolous?  Honestly, I blinked several times thinking my vision was blurred as that is what I paid for my house back in 1990. I'm fairly certain that 4 of us could not live in that bag...


----------



## angelmum3

lonestar said:


> I guess I live in a very small world- what the heck? Is that for real? Funny way to start the morning.
> 
> I'm fortunate I don't have a green Kindle cover.


Berkin bag! If you are a fan of Gilmore Girls, Rory got a Berkin bag from her boyfriend Logan - and her grandmother Emily was shocked - she didnt have a Berkin bag! (almost in a shocked envious way - I wondered why she didnt buy one? She was wealthy enough!)

<wave> Hi Sea - very dangerous thread indeed - all 100 pages!!

Ramekins - DD found a very easy recipe for chocolate molten lava cake that is made in ramekins!! We use ramekins all the time (dd's ketchup container, we are a dipper family! Great for holding individual dips)


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie said:


> WHAT? WHERE?
> 
> you must know each other from somewhere else....


Yes, I've been busted.  Sea and I 'met' on the TV Clubhouse forum about 5 years ago. It is a terrible terrible enabling place for all things that Sea mentioned above and more. 

teri - lol that bag would barely hold enough change from handouts for all of us to eat for a week!  But the legendary following of Birkin bags I guess do fuel those prices somehow!


----------



## angelmum3

Candee15 said:


> I REFUSE to ask about the ramekins and warms. I am not even interested in hearing about them. I don't need ramekins OR warmers, so why would I ask about which you bought and where? It's not important to me at all. They could be really, really cute, but that's not important right now. I'm ALMOST wondering what you were making in them at the time...ALMOST....


i've gotten ramekins at Crate and Barrel - $1 a piece!!


----------



## skyblue

Kindled Spirit said:


> corkyb, this will be the TSV on QVC on Nov. 20. It is avaiable for pre-order now. Price is 248.20. Easy pay is 5 pymts. of 49.64 + tax and S/H of 10.47. ( clickable link )


This is a very attractive bag. I am drawn to the olive! Tres chic! I am trying to be good, though, and save my money for my trip.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

teri said:


> Of course I was being serious...seriously shocked!  There are dozens of these listed. Are there that many women with that much money to toss on something so frivolous?  Honestly, I blinked several times thinking my vision was blurred as that is what I paid for my house back in 1990. I'm fairly certain that 4 of us could not live in that bag...


Ohhhh... I thought you were serious about wanting to BUY that purse. Holy mackeral.  I can't imagine spending more than a couple hundred or so for one purse. Egad!!

Kimberly


----------



## Seamonkey

Ah.. luckily that bag doesn't appeal to me.. but I have to admit I actually tuned in to QVC yesterday because I saw a mention of TSV on the 20th.. now I realize it will be NOVEMBER 20th!!!  Uh.. and there was this necklace but my computer was all bogged down and I hadn't logged into QVC for awhile so I'm on waitlist.  Used to be a QVC junkie but have backed away for the most part.

I'll visit the proper thread to continue discussions of soy tarts, et al, and other enabling topics..  yes I know Julip elsewhere and was happy when she PM'd me from KB.. Sandpiper who is also at tvch, was the one to first send me here and Angelmum I sent here from there.  And here they are in this infamous thread!!!

Julip, your red bag looks wonderful!!

The Berkin bag price, YOWZA!  My first thought was "are they SERious?"


----------



## Sandpiper

julip said:


> Sandpiper - I love the looks of htat Au Naturel style - that's too bad it doesn't have the right hardware for you as it looks like a great deal!


**off to take a look again** Maybe either the hardware or my mind will have changed since yesterday.


----------



## julip

My Etsy sleeve has arrived, and it is everything I was hoping for and more - the fabric is so soft and my Oberon covered K3 fits just perfectly - no excess, just right. I hope everyone else that ordered one will have yours in your hands too very soon, if not already. I am definitely going to be back for more - I saw on her page that she is planning to list some new totes and pouches this weekend per requests for more leaves and trees!


----------



## julip

Sandpiper said:


> **off to take a look again** Maybe either the hardware or my mind will have changed since yesterday.


LOL I know that need for a 2nd (3rd, 4th) feeling well - good luck!  I used my Ryder leather purse today and could not help but pet it constantly.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Julip... that sleeve is Gorgeous! Gorgeous I tell you!!!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> My Etsy sleeve has arrived, and it is everything I was hoping for and more - the fabric is so soft and my Oberon covered K3 fits just perfectly - no excess, just right. I hope everyone else that ordered one will have yours in your hands too very soon, if not already. I am definitely going to be back for me - I saw on her page that she is planning to list some new totes and pouches this weekend per requests for more leaves and trees!


That's BEAUTIFUL julip.  Matches your Oberon PERFECTLY.


----------



## julip

Thank you, Bonbon and KS!  And I just noticed a typo in my post from KS's post - Go back for _more_, not _me_. Though when it comes right down to it, it is for me.


----------



## trixiedog

julip said:


> My Etsy sleeve has arrived, and it is everything I was hoping for and more - the fabric is so soft and my Oberon covered K3 fits just perfectly - no excess, just right. I hope everyone else that ordered one will have yours in your hands too very soon, if not already. I am definitely going to be back for more - I saw on her page that she is planning to list some new totes and pouches this weekend per requests for more leaves and trees!


I received mine today. It is just like the one you got. I love mine too!


----------



## corkyb

I received the same thing today.  I love it, but it has a funny smell.  I ordered another one that should be here tomorrow.  The black, white and pink.


----------



## Lyndl

I_ finally_ got my large sutter zip top. Down here (Aus) they cost $199. I just scored a black one off EBay for $66.

_happy dance_ >


----------



## Tam

Lyndl said:


> I_ finally_ got my large sutter zip top. Down here (Aus) they cost $199. I just scored a black one off EBay for $66.
> 
> _happy dance_ >


Wow! That's a great deal anywhere! Hope you love your bag! I am enjoying my tourquise one, as well as my camel East-West Zip Top, and all those Relic bags I have acquired AS A RESULT OF READING THIS THREAD! Not to mention the Mia Clarisonic thingy I've got to watch the mail for. I am weak and easily influenced - but enjoying it!


----------



## mlewis78

I have no financial interest in Levenger's, but I thought in case anyone is interested there is a sale on bags. Not sure if it is just for the weekend or longer:

http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLATES/NAVIGATION/Preview.asp?Params=category=18-119-1032|level=2-3-4

I had a job interview this morning. Wanted to use my camel large sutter, but the recruiter told me to take my resume and have it "flat, not folded." I couldn't get the file folder into the sutter, so I used a large 3-yr.-old dark brown leather Piel bag. It's a bag I haven't used much because of its weight with things in it. Well, that resume tip that the recruiter gave me was just a standard one, because the person I met didn't need my resume and said she has the file in case she needs to print another one.


----------



## chilady1

mlewis78 said:


> I had a job interview this morning.


Good Luck mLewis!!!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

chilady1 said:


> Good Luck mLewis!!!!


 Ditto, Marti! I pray it goes very well.


----------



## lonestar

mlewis-  I hope you get that job.  sending prayers your way.


----------



## mlewis78

Thank you for prayers and good wishes.


----------



## Sandpiper

Yes, good luck, mlewis.  I hope you get the job, you enjoy the work, it pays well, you get good health insurance and other benefits.  It's everything you love!


----------



## ellesu

Me, too mlewis.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks, everyone.  I really want the job I went for yesterday.  I did take a 3-hr. state test today for court assistants.  There were 100s of people there and the line went around the block (even though we had to sign up before July to take this test).  Aside from all the people who are unemployed, I realize after talking to people in line that some people just need a more stable job with benefits.  Some people are working two jobs for low pay and no benefits.  This was a reality wake-up.  Lots of people either unemployed or underemployed.


----------



## corkyb

mlewis78 said:


> Thanks, everyone. I really want the job I went for yesterday. I did take a 3-hr. state test today for court assistants. There were 100s of people there and the line went around the block (even though we had to sign up before July to take this test). Aside from all the people who are unemployed, I realize after talking to people in line that some people just need a more stable job with benefits. Some people are working two jobs for low pay and no benefits. This was a reality wake-up. Lots of people either unemployed or underemployed.


Marilyn, In spite of all the stress of the State's fiscal crisis and our non-Governor, you can't beat working for the State. I have been t here for almost 21 years and I wouldn't go anywhere else. I have a great benefits package and good pay. However, it takes time to work yourself up in the ranks and you are at high risk of layoff in the first few years; most especially now, as everything goes by seniority. And if they pick your title to lay off from in the first few years, it can be pretty scary what can happen to you. That is very stressful. I went through it in my early years and now have to participate in decision making about reductions in force. I wouldn't not take a job though as it is really the luck of the draw until you get enough seniority to have less senior people in your title. Depends on how fast your title turns over. I am looking at a great retirement package when I leave. I was lucky; I worked for the State for a few years back in the 1970s and about ten years ago they passed what they call the Mommy bill and allowed people to go back to their prior tier and I, therfore, have the best tier you can get with the State. This was to not punish people who left the workforce to have children and then came back many years later under a lesser tier. Not sure I would want to be coming to work for the State right now though as Cuomo is going to reduce by 20%. That is absolutely a huge number, especially after the huge number of early retirements that just went out the door. In my agency you can now hear an echo on the floor that I work on. But it's still probably more stable than the private workforce is right now in spite of the risks.


----------



## mlewis78

That is good to know.  I have always been in private sector work.  I started working in '75 when the city was in big trouble financially (probably the state too).  Law firms used to have such a big demand for word processors and secretaries, but it's all changed since 2008.  First law firm job started in 1987 for me.  When I got laid off it was by job title and low seniority (I was there 6 years).  I don't think this firm (or most of them here) had ever cut staff like this before.


----------



## mlewis78

Just got an email about ebags' "all Fossil 20% off private sale." Here's a link, which I hope works for anyone who may want to look. Not really great prices, but its good to see the newer styles at a discount. The large sutter is $110, an example of one of the older styles.

http://www.ebags.com/category/shoulder-bags/20036678/b/fossil?ne=100

Marti


----------



## Sandpiper

I got into law in Chicago in 1981.  Worked my way up (not purposely) from switchboard / reception to secretary to partners (even though I could never type well or fast?) through the years.  Lucky to be able to retire early in 2002.  Hear about staff (and attorney) lay-offs from former co-workers.  So happy I'm no longer in that rat race, especially these days.


----------



## Candee15

Sandpiper said:


> I got into law in Chicago in 1981. Worked my way up (not purposely) from switchboard / reception to secretary to partners (even though I could never type well or fast?) through the years. Lucky to be able to retire early in 2002. Hear about staff (and attorney) lay-offs from former co-workers. So happy I'm no longer in that rat race, especially these days.


I'm still in the legal "rat race." I'm a court reporter <g>. I've been in the legal field FOREVER ... secretary to partners, personnel director ... and then court reporter. S-t-r-e-s-s sometimes. That's why retail therapy is soooooooooooooooooo great <lol>.


----------



## Sandpiper

And then there's the last partner I worked for.  Extremely nice.  Easy going.  Still exchange occasional e-mails, meet for lunch one or twice per year, have various things / interests in common.  I can still ask him "legal questions".  He was disbarred!!!  Oh my!  He took himself off the state role of attorneys before that technically happened . . . which it would have.


----------



## mlewis78

I worked as legal secretary for the same partner (plus various associate) for 16 years.  He went over my termination letter for me in Jan. '09 (letter from different firm).  His firm got rid of all word processing operators after I'd left.


----------



## akpak

Sorry to drag this back on topic, but after a few days with my Muzetto I've come to the conclusion that it's just too small for my needs. So, if anyone's interested, I'm selling it for $160 with free shipping.

http://sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm
Mine is the 10" Portable Muzetto (Flame) / 11.5" x 9.3" x 2.0" / 1.1 lb. Normally $189 with what looks like at least a two month wait.

You can read my review of the bag, with pictures, further up the thread. It's a beautifully made bag, and will probably last forever.


----------



## corkyb

akpak said:


> Sorry to drag this back on topic, but after a few days with my Muzetto I've come to the conclusion that it's just too small for my needs. So, if anyone's interested, I'm selling it for $160 with free shipping.
> 
> http://sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm
> Mine is the 10" Portable Muzetto (Flame) / 11.5" x 9.3" x 2.0" / 1.1 lb. Normally $189 with what looks like at least a two month wait.
> 
> You can read my review of the bag, with pictures, further up the thread. It's a beautifully made bag, and will probably last forever.


Oh I adore that bag, but I think it would be too small for me too.
Paula


----------



## Tatiana

akpak said:


> Sorry to drag this back on topic, but after a few days with my Muzetto I've come to the conclusion that it's just too small for my needs. So, if anyone's interested, I'm selling it for $160 with free shipping.
> 
> http://sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm
> Mine is the 10" Portable Muzetto (Flame) / 11.5" x 9.3" x 2.0" / 1.1 lb. Normally $189 with what looks like at least a two month wait.
> 
> You can read my review of the bag, with pictures, further up the thread. It's a beautifully made bag, and will probably last forever.


It's a beautiful bag but, unfortunately, it's too small for me also.


----------



## angelmum3

somehow my bright paprika Fossil bag got a "dirty spot" on it!!  Luckily we had a container of saddlesoap - took it right off - but now I'm worried how the stitching is going to stay "clean"!


----------



## Ruby296

akpak said:


> Sorry to drag this back on topic, but after a few days with my Muzetto I've come to the conclusion that it's just too small for my needs. So, if anyone's interested, I'm selling it for $160 with free shipping.
> 
> http://sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm
> Mine is the 10" Portable Muzetto (Flame) / 11.5" x 9.3" x 2.0" / 1.1 lb. Normally $189 with what looks like at least a two month wait.
> 
> You can read my review of the bag, with pictures, further up the thread. It's a beautifully made bag, and will probably last forever.


I'm sorry it's not working out for you. I recently got the same bag in Pine or I wouldve considered buying yours. I like the smaller size and you're right, the build quality is exceptional. I hope you can sell it quickly.


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz

OOOhhHH nice...I'm thinking of bella borsa..and now this bag too!!LoL..I like to switch bags around often as well(I get bored)
Yeah,I'm new here LOL


----------



## julip

mlewis78 said:


> I have no financial interest in Levenger's, but I thought in case anyone is interested there is a sale on bags. Not sure if it is just for the weekend or longer:
> 
> http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLATES/NAVIGATION/Preview.asp?Params=category=18-119-1032|level=2-3-4
> 
> I had a job interview this morning. Wanted to use my camel large sutter, but the recruiter told me to take my resume and have it "flat, not folded." I couldn't get the file folder into the sutter, so I used a large 3-yr.-old dark brown leather Piel bag. It's a bag I haven't used much because of its weight with things in it. Well, that resume tip that the recruiter gave me was just a standard one, because the person I met didn't need my resume and said she has the file in case she needs to print another one.


Oooh, I love Levenger! I always want half their catalog. I just got the latest one in the mail, in fact, and their new bags are really nice looking leather. I used to collect their pens, and they got me hooked on fountain pens especially. They have the best stuff. I've received and given gift certificates for them and they are always a hit. One of my purse staples and favorite Levenger purchase is a little round leather zip case with 2 metal rulers - 18" and 36" - that both spring closed into a circle and store inside when not in use. It's the handiest thing to have on hand when shopping for home decor, etc. I wish they still carried it because I would have gotten more for gifts, but it has been gone from their catalog for many years.

Best wishes on your job hunt, mlewis!


----------



## chilady1

Received my Dooney & Burke bag and all I can say is OH MY!  This bag is so gorgeous and the leather is superb.  I have been looking for a sizable bag for sometime now given that I travel for work and sometimes carry a netbook.  This bag is roomy enough for my netbook, Kindle, wallet and other goodies.  So impressed with the style of this bag and the layout.  D&B really outdid themselves on this one. The bag came with a small wristlet and a key chain.  Just bonus on top of an already beautiful bag.  I can't thank Kindled Spirit enough for posting this one and also Julip for the additional pictures.  

This was the bag I had been searching for and I already know this will become my everyday bag.  As soon as I have a free moment, I will post pictures.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh, can't wait for pictures!  How heavy is the bag itself?  The D&B bags I've had in the past have been quite heavy.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

chilady1 said:


> Received my Dooney & Burke bag and all I can say is OH MY! This bag is so gorgeous and the leather is superb. I have been looking for a sizable bag for sometime now given that I travel for work and sometimes carry a netbook. This bag is roomy enough for my netbook, Kindle, wallet and other goodies. So impressed with the style of this bag and the layout. D&B really outdid themselves on this one. The bag came with a small wristlet and a key chain. Just bonus on top of an already beautiful bag. I can't thank Kindled Spirit enough for posting this one and also Julip for the additional pictures.
> 
> This was the bag I had been searching for and I already know this will become my everyday bag. As soon as I have a free moment, I will post pictures.


Ohhhh You are so welcome.  I'm so glad to hear you love the bag. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## julip

Oh boy, I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Sandpiper

I went to local Borders last evening. Carrying my Tano Tumbleweed with iPad in good protective slip case, Kindle in slip case, and the usual everything else. *Heavy!* But still comfortable enough on my shoulder. I find it generally more comfortable on my shoulder than worn crossbody.

Anyway was at Borders for book signing by Roger Ebert. Sorry to say, but not many people there at all. He also signed my


----------



## chilady1

Kindle Gracie said:


> Oh, can't wait for pictures! How heavy is the bag itself? The D&B bags I've had in the past have been quite heavy.


The bag is surprising light but clearly that is before the load of "stuff" I have in it (including the kitchen sink). I don't think it is overly heavy based on other bags I have carried. Clearly when I put the netbook in it, weighs it down somewhat but that is not an everyday thing. Something I forgot to mention in my earlier post: this bag is very well constructed. Doesn't seem flimsy at all. This is good because I need a bag that can hold up to travel and not fall apart in the airport (yes this did happen to me).

The bag is definitely NOT for someone looking for something dainty and light. It is a workhorse type bag that has TONS of style and TONS of room. I have already gotten lots of compliments from co-workers. One of my co-workers ordered the same bag in black, and another is thinking of ordering the bag. See what you started Kindled Spirit? LOL!


----------



## Someone Nameless

It sounds fabulous!!!  I can't wait for the pictures.

I must say that since I bought the two large Sutter zip top bags, I have hardly carried anything else (only if they just would not match!)  I switch back and forth from the brown to the turquoise.  I dearly love those bags.  Does anybody have excess they want to sell?


----------



## corkyb

OK what Dooney did you get?  I don't remember seeing any pictures on here except of a red one Akjak was trying to resist a pretty long time ago.  This thread is OLD already, can you believe that?


----------



## chilady1

Kindled Spirit said:


> corkyb, this will be the TSV on QVC on Nov. 20. It is avaiable for pre-order now. Price is 248.20. Easy pay is 5 pymts. of 49.64 + tax and S/H of 10.47. ( clickable link )


This is the D&B Kindled Spirit forced me to get  - I am still blaming this on her! Trust me when I tell you the pictures don't do this bag justice. The key fob and the wristlet bring the whole look together.


----------



## corkyb

chilady1 said:


> This is the D&B Kindled Spirit forced me to get  - I am still blaming this on her! Trust me when I tell you the pictures don't do this bag justice. The key fob and the wristlet bring the whole look together.


OH now I remember, that bag is gorgeous. I shouldn't have asked!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

chilady1 said:


> This is the D&B Kindled Spirit forced me to get  - I am still blaming this on her! Trust me when I tell you the pictures don't do this bag justice. The key fob and the wristlet bring the whole look together.


Did I hear someone calling me  My ears were burning...lol. I'm so glad you like it though. It is a beautiful bag. One of the best ones yet IMO. I'm still trying to wait for the presentation as I have bought TOO many bags lately. But I'm sure it will sell out fast. Glad I could enable help  Oh, and WHERE are the pics


----------



## Lyndl

I'm still on Fossil watch... for the large black Sutter I bought off EBay.  It's been 7 days so I'm hopeful it might turn up today.


----------



## chilady1

Ok, keep in mind - I am not the best photographer, but I did my best to capture this beautiful bag! 
























*Real usage picture - my Kindle is in the orange cover, never leave home without it.*


----------



## Kindled Spirit

chilady1 said:


> Ok, keep in mind - I am not the best photographer, but I did my best to capture this beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Real usage picture - my Kindle is in the orange cover, never leave home without it.*


Beautiful bag! Love that cognac color. So rich looking


----------



## Tam

chilady1 said:


> Ok, keep in mind - I am not the best photographer, but I did my best to capture this beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Real usage picture - my Kindle is in the orange cover, never leave home without it.*


Wow! Gorgeous, and so ROOMY!


----------



## julip

The Cognac is calling me again ... stop the madness! Thanks for sharing, chilady - it is just breathtaking!! 



Sandpiper said:


> I went to local Borders last evening. Carrying my Tano Tumbleweed with iPad in good protective slip case, Kindle in slip case, and the usual everything else. *Heavy!* But still comfortable enough on my shoulder. I find it generally more comfortable on my shoulder than worn crossbody.
> 
> Anyway was at Borders for book signing by Roger Ebert. Sorry to say, but not many people there at all. He also signed my


Sandpiper - that is so cool you met Roger Ebert! I hope his health is better these days seeing as he is on a book tour. The last time I saw him on a talk show he looked so frail! How fun that must have been for him that you brought an older memento for him to sign.

That is funny you say that about your Tano being more comfortable on your shoulder than crossbody. I felt the same way the limited time I had the Tumbleweed. And now with my smaller Ryder purse, I'm finding the same is true - I normally wear purses crossbody when the strap allows, but the other day my bag was really weighing me down! I went in a store with a crossbody and left with a shoulder bag . Right in the middle of the store I couldn't take it anymore so I adjusted the strap to as short as I could make it (doubled up) and I found I really like it that way. Much more comfortable, and actually looks cooler, too!


----------



## julip

This is a cool and funky new purse line introduced via the Purse Blog, called Vintage Reign Handbags. Described as reasonably priced in premium leathers.

and for the Purse Blog article, click below:


----------



## manou

chilady1 said:


> Ok, keep in mind - I am not the best photographer, but I did my best to capture this beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Real usage picture - my Kindle is in the orange cover, never leave home without it.*


No international shipping.... PHEW, what a temptation


----------



## julip

**** TANO SALE ****

I received an email from Must Have Bag this morning -

Spook-Tacular Halloween Sale
*15% off your order*
now through midnight on 10/31 with coupon code *SPOOKY*.
Not valid on prior purchases, gift cards or styles 9897, 3721, 3124,3219, 3603, 4676
Cannot be combined with any other offer.

They also have a 'win a chicklit wallet' promo, and the details are on their Facebook Page.

--------------------------------------------------------------
Also, *Coach Factory Stores have a 20% off coupon* going on from now through October 31st, plus the new Ashley Satchel is being featured at $179, which can be combined with the coupon.


----------



## chilady1

Julip - you are the devil, I swear!


----------



## Sandpiper

julip said:


> This is a cool and funky new purse line introduced via the Purse Blog, called Vintage Reign Handbags. Described as reasonably priced in premium leathers


Ooooooh! I like leather fringe. Takes me back to another time . . . .


----------



## julip

chilady1 said:


> Julip - you are the devil, I swear!


Who ... me?










(this was kind of my signature smiley back at another forum. )


----------



## mlewis78

julip said:


> **** TANO SALE ****
> 
> I received an email from Must Have Bag this morning -
> 
> Spook-Tacular Halloween Sale
> *15% off your order*
> now through midnight on 10/31 with coupon code *SPOOKY*.
> Not valid on prior purchases, gift cards or styles 9897, 3721, 3124,3219, 3603, 4676
> Cannot be combined with any other offer.
> 
> They also have a 'win a chicklit wallet' promo on, and the details are on their Facebook Page.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


I received that email too. It is so tempting. I would buy the boogie bucket bag -- it would be $170 instead of $200. But I will not order this!


----------



## Pushka

This little Aussie is currently in Boston. Oh my gosh, do you know how excited I am to be seeing these bags actually in person. I saw a gorgeous hot pink bag today in leather for $75. It would retail for over $200 in Australia. All I can say is that I would be totally broke if I lived here. I have already bought a large carry on from Victorias Secret which is just Wow, and my wonderful husband said today I could buy another case and ship it back if I buy too much. You ladies have so many choices. And beautiful clothing for amazing prices. Tomorrow I am being taken on a shopping tour with a local New Yorker. Guess what, she loves bags too!  Sigh. I am in heaven.


----------



## chilady1

Happy Shopping Pushka - you will be the envy of everyone when you get back home with all your fabulous purchases.


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> Does that mean we are not the only ones who think that?


There has been a little enabling activity at another forum starting from a few years ago, yes.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Well... I found out that my large black zip top Sutter and my employee badge don't get along. I got to work EARLY this morning and my badge wouldn't unlock the door to get in.  I had to wait 15 minutes until someone else showed up so that I could get in the building. Apparently the magnet in the little pocket is strong enough to wipe my badge clean. Thankfully I was able to drive to a different location in the same town to get to HR so they could give me a new badge. Thankfully they gave me this for free. Any other new badges will be ten dollars each. 

SO...... I am going to have to give up my Sutter dream and switch to a purse without magnets. *If anyone is interested... I've got a nice used black Sutter zip top with a matching large zip around wallet for $80 including shipping. (The large wallet sells on eBay for around $40.)*

Feel free to send me an email at kimberlyinmn at gmail dot com.


----------



## mlewis78

Couldn't you put the I.D. in the small zip pocket?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

mlewis78 said:


> Couldn't you put the I.D. in the small zip pocket?


The badge and the lanyard won't fit. I was putting it in the bigger front zip pocket. Phooey!


----------



## mlewis78

Sorry that it won't work for you.  I have my keys on a lanyard and usually stick them in the zip pocket on the back.  I put my kindle in the large front zip pocket.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

mlewis78 said:


> Sorry that it won't work for you. I have my keys on a lanyard and usually stick them in the zip pocket on the back. I put my kindle in the large front zip pocket.


Hmmmm... I hadn't thought of the BACK zip pocket. I'll have to give that a try next week.  Thanks!! See? It helps to post things here for a little problem-solving. (Did I mention that I am brain dead?)


----------



## mlewis78

I have my cell phone in the front magnet pocket and so far haven't had any problems.  But I.D.'s can get messed up, I guess.  I had one (years back when I had a job) that simply wore out and so I had to get a new one.  Where I temp occasionally now, I have to get a new paper I.D. to get through the turnstile to the elevator, but it doesn't open the door upstairs after I get off of the elevator.  I think I've been there enough (since March) that they should give me a temp's I.D. so I wouldn't have to stop at the lobby security desk every time I go in.


----------



## Sandpiper

Oh oh. Went to nearby Von Maur store (interest free charge account) just to look. Yeah, right. Came home with a Coach bag -- Alexandra style.










It was on sale.  My neutral brown color. I'd call it a medium size bag. The one outside zip pocket (only) you can see isn't big enough for Kindle. It can be carried as a satchel or shoulder bag. On someone shorter / smaller than I, shoulder strap might be able to be used for crossbody. Me being tall, bag is too high up on me to use that way. The shoulder strap isn't totally removable. It can be held in place on the bottom of the bag by sliding under straps there and hooked on the ring.


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz

i ran off and got myself one!I never ever would've gotten one whatsoever if I wasn't here!I did have a great bag(still do lol) that rocks for the kindle WITH an oberson cover.I should snap a pic.Its a leather Emilie M.I got it at TJ MAXX LoL..its 80$ regular price.It has a cute zipper in the front and a nice soft fabric inside with a design.
I should ebay it,or hold on to it..cause I have to have many many bags LOL!


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz

may I ask where you girls got the sleeveI love it,and I have an oberon cover!


----------



## julip

njshoremom4gurlz said:


> may I ask where you girls got the sleeveI love it,and I have an oberon cover!


Welcome, njshoremom! Your emilie m. bag sounds great - I've seen those at TJ and they are really soft. That store has great finds!

If you are talking about this sleeve:










Here is the Etsy shop link - but be forewarned ... everytime I look at another, I like it even more than the last! She uses wonderful fabrics - many batiks - and custom buttons.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Clevelandgirlie?section_id=7248187

Here's my original post on it when I ordered it if you are interested in the background info on it - I really like how she puts personal touches on her creations!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.msg705746.html#msg705746


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz

i'm forewarned LOL!I'm STILL here shopping,my husband is gonna be like omyGOSH lmao!I gotta shut this thing down,but not till I look at the sleeves!!
I need that for next time I go to Florida(my oldest daughter lives there w my 1 yr old grand daughter) and honestly,we can never have enough!At least we can Sell stuff as we go along lol....=) Thanks So much!=)


----------



## Lyndl

Just checked the tracker on my large Sutter.

*Out of Foreign Customs, November 02, 2010, 4:29 pm, AUSTRALIA*

With any luck, I will have it before the end of the week. I can NOT wait much longer!


----------



## manou

Lyndl said:


> Just checked the tracker on my large Sutter.
> 
> *Out of Foreign Customs, November 02, 2010, 4:29 pm, AUSTRALIA*
> 
> With any luck, I will have it before the end of the week. I can NOT wait much longer!


You'll love it. The helpful ladies on this thread - and we all know who I am talking about  - enabled me to buy 4 (yes FOUR) large Sutter bags (black, camel, espresso and purple). I don't want to miss any of them


----------



## Sandpiper

manou said:


> . . . me to buy 4 (yes FOUR) large Sutter bags (black, camel, espresso and purple).


I have FOUR also -- blue (medium?), camel, espresso, and black.

Five or more, anyone??


----------



## mlewis78

Welcome NJShoreMom.  Just wondering where in NJ are you?  I am originally from Long Branch but have lived in NYC for 37 years.  My brother now lives in Matawan and my mother in Ocean Grove.

To stay on topic, I have two large sutter bags (Fossil) -- turquoise and camel.  Haven't used the camel one yet.  I use my Vera Bradley bags and Longchamps Pliage tote the most.


----------



## Pushka

To the Aussie Kindlers and fellow bag addicts, my week here in the States shows me just how lucky these ladies are. And I have learnt two new words that strike fear into my husbands heart "*Fall Sales*". There are Fossil stores everywhere here, and gorgeous Department stores. Today I lugged a new suitcase from Macy's on 34th Street, up to 49th where our Hotel is, which as you ladies know, is right through Times Square. Coz no taxi would take me.....


----------



## becca-in-aus

Pushka said:


> To the Aussie Kindlers and fellow bag addicts, my week here in the States shows me just how lucky these ladies are. And I have learnt two new words that strike fear into my husbands heart "*Fall Sales*". There are Fossil stores everywhere here, and gorgeous Department stores. Today I lugged a new suitcase from Macy's on 34th Street, up to 49th where our Hotel is, which as you ladies know, is right through Times Square. Coz no taxi would take me.....


 am insanely jealous!! still trying to nab a red sutter here 

seems to be a few aussie kindlers in this particular thread!


----------



## Sandpiper

Pushka said:


> And I have learnt two new words that strike fear into my husbands heart "*Fall Sales*".


LOL !


----------



## Lyndl

becca-in-aus said:


> am insanely jealous!! still trying to nab a red sutter here
> 
> seems to be a few aussie kindlers in this particular thread!


Yes there's a few of us, lol. I haven't received my black one yet but I already KNOW I need a turquoise or light blue one, and possibly (probably) a red one.

Anyone know what the prices are like in UK & Europe? I'll be there in May/June next year.


----------



## Tam

I ordered a brown Relic Alex Organizer Crossbody Bag from Amazon of all places, and it arrived yesterday. For anyone who hasn't seen one, they are very similar to the Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip in design, but in fake leather. I LOVE my Sutter in Turquoise - but I worry about taking it out in the rain and getting it spotted, or getting it scuffed up. The Relic verson is perfect for everyday use when there is any chance of messing up nice leather. Here is the link to the Alex Organizers on Amazon - which are available in Brown, Berry (more like a Brick Red), Black, Bronze, Burnt Orange, Champagne, Light Green, & Mustard for $33.60,

http://www.amazon.com/RELIC-Alex-Organizer-Crossbody-Handbag/dp/B00480MH4A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1288788467&sr=8-2

I got on in Berry a couple of months ago from Kohls.com, and at the time they only had Berry, Bronze, and Black. Now they have all the colors except Bronw and Light Green - and on sale for $24!!!

http://www.kohls.com/upgrade/webstore/product_page.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524892690732&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374752619887&searchTerm=alex+organizer+relic&bmUID=1288789977802

Seriously, if you like the style of the Sutter, these are nearly the same. And for fake leather, they're not stiff at all. It's a good bargain alternative!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

If anyone is still considering the upcoming Dooney & Bourke TSV on QVC, here are some recent pics posted on the Dooney forum. This lady bought 3 of these bags  Top-Bordeaux Bottom left-Gray Bottom right- Cognac. Also comes in Olive, Black and Burnt Orange.

http://i791.photobucket.com/albums/yy198/jadite1/IMGP0184.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cobbie said:


> Kindle Spirit, these bags are beautiful! Is this the same bag that's going to be on QVC? I thought they have only new ones as TSVs.


yes it will air on nov. 20th at midnight but is available for preorder now. If you click on the pic of the bag at the bottom it should take you to the QVC order page.


----------



## clawdia

I've got my eye on an Anuschka wallet - but am wondering what the leather feels like - smooth, soft, rough, hard . . .

Anybody who has an Anuschka product help me out here, please?


----------



## julip

clawdia said:


> I've got my eye on an Anuschka wallet - but am wondering what the leather feels like - smooth, soft, rough, hard . . .
> 
> Anybody who has an Anuschka product help me out here, please?


I have 2 Anuschka bags and a wallet and the wallet is my favorite of the 3, as much as I love and enjoy them all! No matter what bag I'm carrying (I like to switch out frequently), I always have my Anuschka wallet. I have the 3 fold wallet in the premium peacock safari. The french wallet is so great looking too. The leather is silky soft with a cushiony feel, and it is smooth to the touch.

I've had my wallet for a couple of months, I think, and I still just enjoy the simple act of holding it and admiring the artwork. Whenever I take it out to use it, I'm fondling it the whole time . So it goes without saying that I highly recommend these wallets! Please post pictures if you do get one. What artwork are you thinking of?










The wallet itself is really functional too, so besides how beautiful it is, it is just a great organizational wallet. This particular one has a hidden zipper pocket in the second open pocket on the left side, with space in front and in back of it, so it is like a triple compartment in that little space. There is also a slip pocket on the outside of the wallet underneath the snap. The bill compartment is also divided. All of the Anuschka styles seem to have a nice amount of organizational features!


----------



## skyblue

Lyndl said:


> Yes there's a few of us, lol. I haven't received my black one yet but I already KNOW I need a turquoise or light blue one, and possibly (probably) a red one.
> 
> Anyone know what the prices are like in UK & Europe? I'll be there in May/June next year.


Bring LOTS of money! The prices are HIGH, and the exchange rate isn't great!


----------



## Bonbonlover

Anybody who has an Anuschka product help me out here, please?



julip said:


> I have 2 Anuschka bags and a wallet ...


God, I love you!!!


----------



## julip

clawdia said:


> Anybody who has an Anuschka product help me out here, please?





julip said:


> I have 2 Anuschka bags and a wallet ...





Bonbonlover said:


> God, I love you!!!


  Somehow I just _knew_ as I was typing that reply that you would be piping up, Bonbon - lol!


----------



## Ruby296

That's a gorgeous Coach bag and I love that Anuschka wallet. I've been on a quest for the perfect wallet for probably 20 yrs now and still haven't found it. I'm going to have to look more closely at the Anuschka now...thanks, I think


----------



## corkyb

The Vera Bradley turnlock or turnstile wallet is incredible for it's organization and space.  I am enthralled with it, and I got it for 25% off.


----------



## clawdia

I couldn't resist this Anuschka wallet - don't know how to move a pic here from the ad - I had enough discounts to get it for $52, which made me feel ok about buying it! The pattern is "Oriental Lotus".

http://www.shoebuy.com/anuschka-french-wallet/360974/768159

6pm.com has another print in this style for, I think, $49 - but they charge shipping. I just couldn't resist the colors on this one and can't wait to get it. Shoebuy says 5-10 days from when you order, but I don't remember their shipping being that slow when I've ordered shoes from them in the past. Then again, that was a couple of years ago.

I hate waiting, once I finally make up my mind, and I'd been looking at wallets for days (and days . . .).


----------



## corkyb

Ok returned my broken Clarisonic and picked up the same model in pink.. Didn't have much other luck though.  But I did find out a few things today.  Guerlain is unique to Sephora, anything that says online only is not available in the stores, and if they are out of something online, then they won't have it in the store because the stores get their inventory from online.  Also you can buy online and return to the store.  And you can return anything with a receipt within 30 days, even if it is used.  No questions asked.  If it's not for you, then it's not for you.

Also, none of the Guerlain lipsticks that got so talked up on this thread.  And I don't htink I can pick out a color online.  The Urban Decay is for the holidays and they haven't got it in yet.  Those BB sponge thingies are only online.  There was something else I could not get there but I can't remember.  I could get the 24 oz philosopy cleanser but I waited to place my order tonight and now I am second guessing myself about all of this.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sandpiper said:


> I have FOUR also -- blue (medium?), camel, espresso, and black.
> 
> Five or more, anyone??


I only have two (turquoise and brown) but I really, REALLY want a black one.

Now someone will scurry off and find me a deal that I can't resist on a black one because that's how we roll. 

I was in my Dillard's last weekend and they had about three different ones marked down but no black!


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> Thanks. I guess I thought QVC had as TSVs only newly introduced products.


You are actually correct, Cobbie!  What happens is the ladies on the Q board are even worse than we are here and get a hold of the item numbers ahead of time before they debut. The QVC Insider magazine has several TSVs every month available for pre-order for subscribers. This TSV is one of them. Someone inevitably posts the numbers on the forum, so anyone with the number can order before it airs.

I was sent a complimentary copy of the magazine with this TSV in it. There are a few exceptions to the new item TSV rule, such as the Keurig Platinum from last year, and other items that they sell out of quickly. It was so popular it was on waitlist for several months.


----------



## Lyndl

skyblue said:


> Bring LOTS of money! The prices are HIGH, and the exchange rate isn't great!


LMAO... if the prices are HIGH then I may not bother. But, actually the exchange rate is fantastic at the moment, The Australian Dollar is doing very nicely , we are on par with the US dollar today. I'm actually off to buy some money later today 

1.00 GBP = 1.60 AUD , last time I was in the UK it was 1.00 GBP = 2.00 AUD .


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cobbie said:


> Thanks, now I understand. I subscribed to the Insider for a year but didn't save enough to continue taking it. That really is a pretty bag but what I remember about Coaches I had in the past was that they were heavy. Maybe that's changed.


Thanks for explaining julip. 

And Cobbie...This is a Dooney & Bourke, not a Coach. I think Chilady has one. Maybe she will pop in and tell you if it's heavy or not.


----------



## nichelle02

Cobbie said:


> Thanks, now I understand. I subscribed to the Insider for a year but didn't save enough to continue taking it. That really is a pretty bag but what I remember about Coaches I had in the past was that they were heavy. Maybe that's changed.


I have this bag (as a result of the posts in this forum and then lurking at the QVC forum. I just couldn't resist!). As Kindled Spirit mentioned, it's a Dooney and Bourke. I don't think it's heavy at all. I bought the bag in Cognac and loved it so much that I've now ordered one in olive. It should be here soon. I carried the Cognac one with me last week on a pretty long trip. It was large enough for me to adjust the tassles and carry a small laptop. When I didn't carry the laptop, I tightened the tassle drawstrings and just carried other essential items. I usually only like very small bags. But I *love* the versatility of this bag. It is officially my favorite bag.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I got a deal in my Inbox this morning.. You can get a $50 certificate for only $25 for ebags.com. 
http://deals.mamapedia.com/deals/ebags?sdtv=b&sl=b&utm_campaign=572&asid=2929581&utm_medium=email&utm_source=deal_alert

(I'm not affiliated with Mamapedia in any way.)


----------



## skyblue

Lyndl said:


> LMAO... if the prices are HIGH then I may not bother. But, actually the exchange rate is fantastic at the moment, The Australian Dollar is doing very nicely , we are on par with the US dollar today. I'm actually off to buy some money later today
> 
> 1.00 GBP = 1.60 AUD , last time I was in the UK it was 1.00 GBP = 2.00 AUD .


It's nice to hear some good news! The US dollar isn't doing as well.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cobbie said:


> I just ordered the D&B in cognac.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kindle Spirit, thanks a lot for posting that gorgeous picture.  Nichelle02, you're not blameless in this,either. Neither is Julip. Neo gets off this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Question: I used to live at QVC but not in recent years. My order says my bag won't arrive until Nov. 16. Is that because I'm not an Insider and I have to wait to receive it until after it is actually presented? I was hoping to get it now so I could decide if I wanted another color before it's on as a TSV. I remember the rush right at the appointed time, 11 PM in my case, to place my orders for the in-demand products.


You are welcome.  lol...Although I'm not an insider member either, I know with anything I order from QVC the est. date of delivery is always later than when I actually receive my packages. I feel sure you will receive it before the 16th. And it won't be presented on air until the 20th. I know other ladies have received theirs and are not insider members. But if you want to be sure I would just give them a call. Their customer service is always very polite and helpful. I hope you love your bag.


----------



## Pushka

So, it is my last full day in your wonderful country. It is raining in NYC and my huge Lord and Taylor paper bag collapsed in the middle of Victorias Secret near Macys. The lovely lady gave me two gorgeous VS bags to put everything in. And as I spent more than $50 I got this huge Victorias Secret canvas bag. Pink and more pink. I was at 34th needing to get to 49th in the rain. I got to 42nd and the gorgeous VS bags simply collapsed from the bottom and everything fell out. So out came the BS canvas bag and everything went in that. The pink ribbons and bags ended in the bins.  I ended up like a drowned rat but had a blast. 
We went on a day trip to Washington yesterday. My there is some beautiful architecture. Capitol Hill is stunning. 

It was a roller bag btw. 

That Qantas plane that had its engine blow up? We were on THAT plane 10 days ago. I took a photo of it and remembered the name of it because my mother recalls the person who it was named after and thought she would enjoy seeing it. Good grief!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Pushka, did you drive or fly from NYC to Washington?  My friends from Australia are coming here next year and plan to go to NYC and would love to go to Washington too.


----------



## Pushka

Hey Kindle Gracie. We took the 8am amtrack from Penn station for a 3.5 hour train to Washington which was very comfortable then used the upper deck trolley tour for 4 hours. Stopped at the aeronautical smithsonian (free) (boys things and moon rocks) and then onto the general tour including Jefferson and Washington memorial (inspirational) then White House Info centre then back to Union Station. We were early so we grabbed a drink then walked back to the Capitol then left at 6pm. Got back to NY at 9.30 pm. Amazing day. But it works if you are short on time.


----------



## Lyndl

My bag arrived yesterday. I have it with me at work today, I can't stop looking at it. I love it!!  Everything fits in so well.  It might get a bit heavy with the iPad but I haven't tested that out yet.


----------



## nichelle02

Cobbie said:


> I just ordered the D&B in cognac.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kindle Spirit, thanks a lot for posting that gorgeous picture.  Nichelle02, you're not blameless in this,either. Neither is Julip. Neo gets off this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Question: I used to live at QVC but not in recent years. My order says my bag won't arrive until Nov. 16. Is that because I'm not an Insider and I have to wait to receive it until after it is actually presented? I was hoping to get it now so I could decide if I wanted another color before it's on as a TSV. I remember the rush right at the appointed time, 11 PM in my case, to place my orders for the in-demand products.


Heh! It's the least I could do. I've bought more bags in the past month than I had all year and certain forum members here are to blame! I hadn't ordered from QVC in 10 years. I live in Minnesota and we have a QVC store at the Mall of America that I visited to buy WEN. I had a coupon offer from there to be used whenever I opened a QVC account so I used it to pay for expedited shipping. (I wanted my bag to arrive before a scheduled trip). In any case, I ordered on the 18th. It shipped on the 19th and arrived on the 21st.

By the way, the bag has a pocket that fits the kindle wonderfully. It doesn't fully cover the kindle but it's still a nice little slot that keeps it in place. I also carry an IPad, a Franklin Covey standard binder/organizer and a few personal items. I'll take some pictures over the weekend and post them.


----------



## chilady1

Kindled Spirit said:


> Thanks for explaining julip.
> 
> And Cobbie...This is a Dooney & Bourke, not a Coach. I think Chilady has one. Maybe she will pop in and tell you if it's heavy or not.


Heard my name - like Nichelle indicated earlier it is not a heavy bag. Clearly once you start to load it with things (Kindle, netbook, kitchen sink, car engine, etc) it starts to get a little heavy but not to much. I really LOVE this bag - it has become my everyday bag. It is stylish and functional. I will say it again, KINDLED SPIRIT made me do it! So glad I did - you won't be sorry you purchased this lovely bag.

I posted pictures of mine further down in the thread but Nichelle, please post pictures of your bag as well. Can't wait to see them


----------



## corkyb

Ok, how do I pre-order this?  Someone mentioned I have to have a code or something?  I don't even know my QVC card number anymore.


----------



## Emmalita

I've lurked this thread quite a bit and managed to not buy any extra bags, but now that I've seen this D&B bag you are all talking about, I'm feeling the like I NEED this bag.  It's so pretty and I would love to have in the gray color.  I'm very much trying to resist, but I feel myself getting worn down!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cobbie said:


> I used this link. Or you can go to QVC and enter A212612. My item number on my confirmation email is different. Not really sure what that's about.


cobbie, From what I've read the other ladies on the Dooney forum saying, the preorder item # is different from the item# it will be on presentation day.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cobbie said:


> Nichelle02, chilady1, julip and Kindled Spirit (finally got your name right ) - Thank you for all the information
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and enabling
> 
> 
> about this bag. I'm really excited about getting it. You're the best!
> 
> Question - Is the grey more like charcoal grey?


Thanks Cobbie ...This is what a couple of ladies on the Dooney forum said about their gray bags. Hope this helps. 

I showed it to my husband yesterday and he said it was purple and I said no, it is grey. It is to me, a beautiful grey with a purplish hue!! I love it exactly as it is!

Hi, I didn't see your post here or I would of answered you question here instead of the other post... So I'll tell you here also..... The Grey to me has a dark charcoal or I guess you could say a purplish hue to her!

Ohhh, here's a few more pics I found of the grey.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

chilady1 said:


> Heard my name - like Nichelle indicated earlier it is not a heavy bag. Clearly once you start to load it with things (Kindle, netbook, kitchen sink, car engine, etc) it starts to get a little heavy but not to much. I really LOVE this bag - it has become my everyday bag. It is stylish and functional. I will say it again, KINDLED SPIRIT made me do it! So glad I did - you won't be sorry you purchased this lovely bag.
> 
> I posted pictures of mine further down in the thread but Nichelle, please post pictures of your bag as well. Can't wait to see them


I'm just really glad you love the bag


----------



## corkyb

Wow, that's pretty purple on my screen.  It's gorgeous though.


----------



## Sandpiper

I was at a Macy's today.  Fossil Sutter large top zips still available in darker colors.  I even saw an espresso "in the wild" (hanging on someone's shoulder).  It does seem to be a very popular style.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> I used this link. Or you can go to QVC and enter A212612. My item number on my confirmation email is different. Not really sure what that's about.


Thanks Cobbie. The easy pay is up now. I found it once before but it had no easy pay. Can you get the purse to show up on your screen and change colors? It won't do that for me. It shows the cognac or bordeaux, not sure which, and then it just shows little swabs of the other colors. Just wondering if it's my browser by any chance? I use safari. I'd really like to see a full picture of the purse in each color.
Paula


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz

Welcome NJShoreMom.  Just wondering where in NJ are you?  I am originally from Long Branch but have lived in NYC for 37 years.  My brother now lives in Matawan and my mother in Ocean Grove.

To stay on topic, I have two large sutter bags (Fossil) -- turquoise and camel.  Haven't used the camel one yet.  I use my Vera Bradley bags and Longchamps Pliage tote the most. 



 SO u are nearby LOL I am in Lanoka Harbor which is near Toms River.I know Long Branch very well,and matawan as well!!=) 
I grew up in Kearny(so shot over to NYC very often via tubes(subway) its a pleasure to be here!!
R u selling??


----------



## Pushka

Calling all NewYork ladies. In Bryant Park the skating rink and holiday stalls started operating on Friday, my last day in the States. There is one stall that is selling gorgeous leather bags that look very similar to the sutter bags. But the leather is way softer and smells divine. Colours are red, black, camel, metallics, orange et etc. I bought a large camel colored bag that looks just like the sutter. For $78. Smaller bags and wallets to match. One lady was wanting the same bag as me and was hoping I would put it back. The store is on the same side that skaters enter the rink, and in the last row of shops nearest the street and near the permanent restaurant.


----------



## mlewis78

Pushka said:


> Calling all NewYork ladies. In Bryant Park the skating rink and holiday stalls started operating on Friday, my last day in the States. There is one stall that is selling gorgeous leather bags that look very similar to the sutter bags. But the leather is way softer and smells divine. Colours are red, black, camel, metallics, orange et etc. I bought a large camel colored bag that looks just like the sutter. For $78. Smaller bags and wallets to match. One lady was wanting the same bag as me and was hoping I would put it back. The store is on the same side that skaters enter the rink, and in the last row of shops nearest the street and near the permanent restaurant.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## PaulGuy

My God this is the thread which never ends. Clearly this shows the bias of the moderators who unceremoniously move and merge other threads at their whim. This belongs in the "Not Quite Kindle" section. It's a darn shopping channel discussion having nada to do with Kindle!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

PaulGuy said:


> My God this is the thread which never ends. Clearly this shows the bias of the moderators who unceremoniously move and merge other threads at their whim. This belongs in the "Not Quite Kindle" section. It's a darn shopping channel discussion having nada to do with Kindle!


BUT... we still talk about whether or not the Kindle will fit in the bag. That makes it an "accessory"..


----------



## PraiseGod13

PaulGuy said:


> My God this is the thread which never ends. Clearly this shows the bias of the moderators who unceremoniously move and merge other threads at their whim. This belongs in the "Not Quite Kindle" section. It's a darn shopping channel discussion having nada to do with Kindle!


The last time I checked, bags/purses/totes/sleeves to transport your Kindle in were considered a Kindle Accessory. Thus, this discussion is in the Kindle Accessory section. My dictionary defines an accessory as something that is added to or used with an item of greater importance. The item of greater importance: the Kindle. The accessory: a purse/bag/tote etc.
I have not personally been posting in this discussion because I cannot afford these bags/purses. But I thoroughly enjoy reading about them and seeing what other people are purchasing to carry their Kindles in.
I understand that this discussion does not interest you, PaulGuy. Discussions on books about vampires don't interest me.... so I just simply never click on them and I don't read them. I'm happy that people who enjoy discussing books about vampires can come to KindleBoards and participate. Why in the world would you click on, and criticize a discussion that obviously doesn't interest you? Please just participate in discussions that interest you, and refrain from being critical about discussions that don't.


----------



## PaulGuy

Okay, fair enough, I'm going to take a picture of my Kindle on a Harley Davidson motorcycle and start a thread about "I want this Motorcycle!", and open a place for bikers to post motorcycle picks.


----------



## corkyb

Especially if it's a saddleback bag.


----------



## corkyb

And we have a thread for that!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

PaulGuy said:


> Okay, fair enough, I'm going to take a picture of my Kindle on a Harley Davidson motorcycle and start a thread about "I want this Motorcycle!", and open a place for bikers to post motorcycle picks.


Do it!! I'll take pics of my Kindle on my hubby's Harley and my Shadow.


----------



## Pushka

if I don't like a thread I don't click on it. Saves a lot of angst.  
Maybe the mods have more serious issues to deal with.


----------



## PaulGuy

corkyb said:


> Especially if it's a saddleback bag.


Excellent!


----------



## PaulGuy

Pushka said:


> if I don't like a thread I don't click on it.


The difference between Americans and Aussies I guess.


----------



## mlewis78

Paul likes it here and is part of this thread.


----------



## PaulGuy

mlewis78 said:


> Paul likes it here and is part of this thread.


Thank you for that. Yes I've been here before "stirring up trouble". Last time the gals tried setting me up with some choices for a man bag.


----------



## Pushka

Paul, if you are into ManBags that hold the kindle   you should get yourself to Bryant Park.


----------



## Cammie

We really should have a bikers and Kindles thread.  I can't tell you how many times I've ridden to a pleasant location, pulled the Kindle out of my tank bag and started reading.


----------



## akpak

Does it really still count as an "accessory" if it costs more than the Kindle?

Just wondering...


----------



## unknown2cherubim

PaulGuy said:


> Thank you for that. Yes I've been here before "stirring up trouble". Last time the gals tried setting me up with some choices for a man bag.


 IMO men needs bags. If Mr U2C had a man bag, he wouldn't lose his stuff so often or make me carry things in my bag.

He holds my purse for me sometimes when I'm shopping and after xx many years, he doesn't even complain anymore.


----------



## mlewis78

Just got an email from Must Have Bag about 30% off sitewide through Sunday. Haven't gone on the site yet (really cannot/must not buy anything). Copied this from the email:

Use coupon code FFF at checkout.
Not valid on previous purchases, gift cards or pre-orders.
Cannot be combined with any other offer.
Expires at midnight EST on Sunday, Nov 14th.​
http://www.musthavebag.com/


----------



## mlewis78

mlewis78 said:


> Just got an email from Must Have Bag about 30% off sitewide through Sunday. Haven't gone on the site yet (really cannot/must not buy anything). Copied this from the email:
> 
> Use coupon code FFF at checkout.
> Not valid on previous purchases, gift cards or pre-orders.
> Cannot be combined with any other offer.
> Expires at midnight EST on Sunday, Nov 14th.​
> http://www.musthavebag.com/


  No black or brown in the bag I love, the boogie bucket. Just as well -- can't buy what isn't there.


----------



## Cammie

Thanks for the code mlewis78. I have never owned a Tano bag but decided to give them a try. I have this one, called "Times Two" on the way:










Fossil bags, Dooney TSVs, Saddleback Leather pieces....I'm going broke....have to stay out of the accessories thread!


----------



## PaulGuy

unknown2cherubim said:


> IMO men needs bags. If Mr U2C had a man bag, he wouldn't lose his stuff so often or make me carry things in my bag.
> 
> He holds my purse for me sometimes when I'm shopping and after xx many years, he doesn't even complain anymore.


Wifey does get annoyed when I ask her to put my keys in *her* bag when we arrive at out destination.

We've been married 21 years I don't hold her bag when shopping though she still tries. 
I won't when we hit xx years either.
Got to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Careful Paul.. Keys may be okay... but wifey may draw the line at holding your Kindle... (or she just may keep it)


----------



## linda~lou

This thread has a life of its own!  I had to change the title cause well, I got sick of seeing that other one.  Plus this thread has evolved into so much more from the original Fossil Sutter discussion. 

Hope you guys don't mind, I think the new title is much more fitting!!!!

Carry on.................


----------



## clawdia

Love the new title for the thread!

I know I'm one of the lesser players - to date, I've 'only' bought three Fossil bags (two for myself, one for a gift) and an Anuschka wallet - the wallet just arrived yesterday, and it's the most gorgeous little leather item I've ever owned!  I'm totally over the moon about it, and might never even have known the brand existed had it not been for this thread.


----------



## lonestar

PaulGuy said:


> Wifey does get annoyed when I ask her to put my keys in *her* bag when we arrive at out destination.
> 
> We've been married 21 years I don't hold her bag when shopping though she still tries.
> I won't when we hit xx years either.
> Got to draw the line somewhere.


Aww, come on PaulGuy.


----------



## kindlek

While aimlessly roaming the streets of Mexico last night, I found the cutest little bag....that's a K3 in a (sssh) nook cover inside........it's a snug fit and nothing else will fit in there, but I couldn't resist it. I suppose you could think of it as more of a sleeve.


----------



## PraiseGod13

kindlek... no wonder you couldn't resist.... that bag is awesome! I would have had to buy it too... snug fit or not.
And.... great new name for the thread!


----------



## PaulGuy

Bonbonlover said:


> Careful Paul.. Keys may be okay... but wifey may draw the line at holding your Kindle... (or she just may keep it)


Wifey already owns a K3, DX, nook wifi, Sony PRS-300 pocket addition! Not to mention an iPad! 
I think my Kindle is safe. But thanks for watching my back.


----------



## PaulGuy

lonestar said:


> Aww, come on PaulGuy.


Nope, won't go there.


----------



## PaulGuy

Pushka said:


> Paul, if you are into ManBags that hold the kindle  you should get yourself to Bryant Park.


Bryant Park? Is that a designer?


----------



## kindlek

PraiseGod13 said:


> kindlek... no wonder you couldn't resist.... that bag is awesome! I would have had to buy it too... snug fit or not.
> And.... great new name for the thread!


Well PraiseGod13, I didn't have my kindle on me when I spotted the bag, so I was just eyeballin' the fit but knew I'd use it for something even if the kindle didn't fit. In a slimmer case, it should be a better fit.

And for a whopping $8  I couldn't walk away!

ETA: Agree that the new thread name is perfect!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

PaulGuy said:


> Wifey does get annoyed when I ask her to put my keys in *her* bag when we arrive at out destination.
> 
> We've been married 21 years I don't hold her bag when shopping though she still tries.
> I won't when we hit xx years either.
> Got to draw the line somewhere.


LOL. You've got a few more years yet to match us. Maybe Mr. U2C is just too old to care anymore.

kindlek, that a truly lovely pouch. I would have bought it in a heartbeat.

I just got my Tano boogie nights bag. I'll post pictures later. I bought it used on Ebay. It looks lived-in the way good leather should. I am very pleased.

It is an excellent *accessory *for my K3.


----------



## Sandpiper

Someone on ThePurseForum was complaining about scuff marks on her Tano Tumbleweed.  That's the way it should be -- distressed.  It's a casual bag made of lived-in leather.  Definitely not a dressy bag.


----------



## akpak

I didn't realize until hiking back to the beginning of the thread that my iPad would fit in the large Sutter. Heh, so now I'VE ordered one. 

Full circle!


----------



## Someone Nameless

You will love it.  I still want a black one.


----------



## Sandpiper

akpak said:


> Heh, so now I'VE ordered one.
> 
> Full circle!


Only one??


----------



## akpak

Sandpiper said:


> Only one??


Well yes. Between the large Sutter and my Dooney bucket ( http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=28068 , brown) I'm pretty set on purses (for now).

However, if any of you see this in a Fossil outlet, and are willing to grab it I'll make it worth your time 
http://bit.ly/9Sk1Uh


----------



## corkyb

Amazon has it for $70.  are you trying to find it cheaper?  Now I think I might have to buy this.


----------



## Someone Nameless

corkyb said:


> Amazon has it for $70. are you trying to find it cheaper? Now I think I might have to buy this.


Has what for $70?


----------



## Sandpiper

akpak said:


> However, if any of you see this in a Fossil outlet, and are willing to grab it I'll make it worth your time
> http://bit.ly/9Sk1Uh


This (link) for $70. It's $65 in the link.


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> Lol...good point.
> 
> I just got my Kindle 2 bag (less than my Kindle so definitely an accessory ) from Clevelandgirlie and am really pleased. The fabric is a soft wool flannel suiting fabric just made for petting.  And, of course, the unique double button tops it off beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's her link in case anyone's interested:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/Clevelandgirlie?section_id=7248187


Cobbie - I love your Kindle pouch! I was looking at that one too - very cool series using suit fabric. Today I should be receiving my 2nd pouch from her, which I ordered as soon as my refurb nook arrived. When I got my other 'nature' series one, I had been going back and forth between that one and the one made of the fabric that looks like tooled leather. So it worked out, ending up with both with their own purpose.  Mine has that same pretty italian button on top just like yours. She'd been out, but she went to the shop where she gets her supplies, and luckily they had some in stock!

Love the new thread title!


----------



## skyblue

Anyone here have an iPad?  I'm looking for a bag for iPad.  I figure this is a good place to inquire....


----------



## lonestar

Ugh!!!!!!!!!!  Does anyone know how to remove ink from leather?


----------



## skyblue

lonestar said:


> Ugh!!!!!!!!!! Does anyone know how to remove ink from leather?


Hairspray removes ink from clothing, but I don't know what it would do to your leather. You don't want to end up with an ink blob. Coach used to make a leather cleaner, but I don't know if it is effective on ink.


----------



## corkyb

Call a reputable leather store.  We have a bootery that is quite knowledgeable about leather because they do all kinds of leather repairs.  Did you google it?  What did you get it on?  Not a SBL I hope.


----------



## akpak

skyblue said:


> Anyone here have an iPad? I'm looking for a bag for iPad. I figure this is a good place to inquire....


The bag that started this thread, the Fossil Sutter Large Zip Top fits the iPad...


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> Julip, picture, please, when you get it.


Your wish is my command.  It is even more gorgeous than I thought it would be! I do feel a little bad posting the pics since this was the last of this fabric, but hopefully she'll be able to get more of it someday or something similar. It has the look and feel of tooled nubuck. I had tried my nook in its lighted cover in my Kindle pouch I ordered from her before, and it didn't quite fit right - too tall for the flap. I have another nook case where the height was fine but the width was snug. So I gave her the measurements of both and she made the most perfect pouch I could ask for. The 'dream' charm was a very nice surprise addition which wasn't featured in the original listing!


----------



## julip

This was my latest Marshalls find - although I am so fond of leather, this $24.99 vinyl bag has really become my current favorite bag - so much so that I went back to the store and found it in both camel (more like a beautiful deep mustard color) and black as well! I could not find much of anything of this brand online - Sparrow True - and I think they may have even gone out of business.

Out of 3 Marshalls, I could only find this brand at one store, and only the few I ended up with, so it's probably a rare find. But if you do come across one, I highly recommend this bag! They are made to look like an old vintage leather purse. Even the hang tag is aged like it was torn from an old worn journal. It feels so much like soft lamb leather, and the relicing details are really done well. The material reminds me of a well-loved motorcycle jacket. I have several Balenciaga bags that these remind me of so much that I have come to call these my faux-lenciagas.  The cone-shaped studs are even almost identical. One of my favorite details is the gusset on the bottom of the bag.

There are many pockets, including slip pockets above the front zip pockets and a cell phone slip pocket in the back. My Kindle in its cover does not fit in the front zip pocket, but there is plenty of room for it in the main compartment. It is slouchy and a great toss around bag! I believe the style name is "Marketsfield".


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> Anyone here have an iPad? I'm looking for a bag for iPad. I figure this is a good place to inquire....


WaterField's Portable Muzetto bag is made for the iPad. Someone upthread a ways was selling hers. She thought it was a little snug because there wasn't much room for anything but the iPad. IIRC, the leather didn't give / stretch out maybe? Anything WaterField is well made. I have a slip case for both my K1 and K3.

http://www.sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm


----------



## Sandpiper

julip said:


> This was my latest Marshalls find - although I am so fond of leather, this $24.99 vinyl bag has really become my current favorite bag - so much so that I went back to the store and found it in both camel (more like a beautiful deep mustard color) and black as well! I could not find much of anything of this brand online - Sparrow True - and I think they may have even gone out of business.


Beeeeautiful bag, *Julip*. Especially at that price. Made to look like Tano Tumbleweed.


----------



## lonestar

corkyb said:


> Call a reputable leather store. We have a bootery that is quite knowledgeable about leather because they do all kinds of leather repairs. Did you google it? What did you get it on? Not a SBL I hope.


I decided to try my Apple leather cleaner and it took quite a bit of the ink out of my Sky Blue Sutter. I will try again and hope it will get the ink completely out. I am so glad and will report back if it works. Wish me luck.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> This was my latest Marshalls find - although I am so fond of leather, this $24.99 vinyl bag has really become my current favorite bag - so much so that I went back to the store and found it in both camel (more like a beautiful deep mustard color) and black as well! I could not find much of anything of this brand online - Sparrow True - and I think they may have even gone out of business.
> 
> Out of 3 Marshalls, I could only find this brand at one store, and only the few I ended up with, so it's probably a rare find. But if you do come across one, I highly recommend this bag! They are made to look like an old vintage leather purse. Even the hang tag is aged like it was torn from an old worn journal. It feels so much like soft lamb leather, and the relicing details are really done well. The material reminds me of a well-loved motorcycle jacket. I have several Balenciaga bags that these remind me of so much that I have come to call these my faux-lenciagas.  The cone-shaped studs are even almost identical. One of my favorite details is the gusset on the bottom of the bag.
> 
> There are many pockets, including slip pockets above the front zip pockets and a cell phone slip pocket in the back. My Kindle in its cover does not fit in the front zip pocket, but there is plenty of room for it in the main compartment. It is slouchy and a great toss around bag! I believe the style name is "Marketsfield".


Beautiful bag julip!! And darn you, now I HAVE to go to Marshalls.   It reminds me of my Marc Ecko bag I found at TJMaxx for 34.99. I have bought expensive Fossil, Dooney, Coach and B. Makowsky bags lately and have ended up carrying this bag more than any of the others.


----------



## corkyb

Oh now I am going to have to go searching every Marshalls within 50 miles. There must be a better way.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

lonestar said:


> I decided to try my Apple leather cleaner and it took quite a bit of the ink out of my Sky Blue Sutter. I will try again and hope it will get the ink completely out. I am so glad and will report back if it works. Wish me luck.


 Please do.

I got cuticle oil from a manicure on my Fossil Sutter and it took days of gently rubbing in cornstarch to get it to look decent. It still isn't quite perfect. Anybody have a better way?


----------



## skyblue

julip said:


> This was my latest Marshalls find - although I am so fond of leather, this $24.99 vinyl bag has really become my current favorite bag - so much so that I went back to the store and found it in both camel (more like a beautiful deep mustard color) and black as well! I could not find much of anything of this brand online - Sparrow True - and I think they may have even gone out of business.
> 
> Out of 3 Marshalls, I could only find this brand at one store, and only the few I ended up with, so it's probably a rare find. But if you do come across one, I highly recommend this bag! They are made to look like an old vintage leather purse. Even the hang tag is aged like it was torn from an old worn journal. It feels so much like soft lamb leather, and the relicing details are really done well. The material reminds me of a well-loved motorcycle jacket. I have several Balenciaga bags that these remind me of so much that I have come to call these my faux-lenciagas.  The cone-shaped studs are even almost identical. One of my favorite details is the gusset on the bottom of the bag.
> 
> There are many pockets, including slip pockets above the front zip pockets and a cell phone slip pocket in the back. My Kindle in its cover does not fit in the front zip pocket, but there is plenty of room for it in the main compartment. It is slouchy and a great toss around bag! I believe the style name is "Marketsfield".


Wow, this does look like the Tano Tumbleweed! Nice find!


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> WaterField's Portable Muzetto bag is made for the iPad. Someone upthread a ways was selling hers. She thought it was a little snug because their wasn't much room for anything but the iPad. IIRC, the leather didn't give / stretch out maybe? Anything WaterField is well made. I have a slip case for both my K1 and K3.
> 
> http://www.sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm


Thanks, Sandpiper! This is a nice bag!


----------



## teri

corkyb said:


> Oh now I am going to have to go searching every Marshalls within 50 miles. There must be a better way.


LOL, I was just thinking the same thing. 

julip, that looks like my kinda bag. How big is it? I usually like leather but that one is worth taking a look at!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't have a Marshall's here but MAN, I passed one last weekend and said I wanted to go in.  I was with hubby and then I decided I wouldn't because I would probably spend too much money.  Now I wish I had gone in and discovered a gorgeous bag like that!!!


----------



## YorkieMom

julip said:


> Your wish is my command.  It is even more gorgeous than I thought it would be! I do feel a little bad posting the pics since this was the last of this fabric, but hopefully she'll be able to get more of it someday or something similar. It has the look and feel of tooled nubuck. I had tried my nook in its lighted cover in my Kindle pouch I ordered from her before, and it didn't quite fit right - too tall for the flap. I have another nook case where the height was fine but the width was snug. So I gave her the measurements of both and she made the most perfect pouch I could ask for. The 'dream' charm was a very nice surprise addition which wasn't featured in the original listing!


Julip I have this one for my K3. I got it about 3 weeks ago and absolutely love it.


----------



## julip

teri said:


> LOL, I was just thinking the same thing.
> 
> julip, that looks like my kinda bag. How big is it? I usually like leather but that one is worth taking a look at!


Teri - I didn't measure it very precisely because it is so soft and slouchy, but the conservative approximate measurements (seam to seam) are:

across top zip: 12.5"
across bottom: 14"
top to bottom: 12.5"
depth: 3.25"

It is actually very close to the size of the large Sutter top zip, but because it slouches so much and is of a different material, it actually seems smaller. The capacity is pretty good considering how soft and malleable it is.

I hope anyone looking for this bag does find one - I wish they had a boatload so I could pick them up and pass on the Shoppertunity to you all. It really is a great bag! I agree, it really has the Tano tumbleweed look going for it. I'd check TJ Maxx and Ross for it too. The brown and camel are the most 'aged' looking, with the black really not having any worn look at all, but it still has that great moto bag look to it.



YorkieMom said:


> Julip I have this one for my K3. I got it about 3 weeks ago and absolutely love it.


YorkieMom - Oh, I thought someone else here might have gotten this same one, but I didn't know who! It really is a beautiful fabric! I really was torn between this one and the one I eventually got for my K3, so it was my first accessory thought when I decided to get my nook . I am so glad she had one more sheet of this fabric left, and enough at that to make this one custom for my nook cover.



Cobbie said:


> Thanks, Julip. Lovely bag. She does beautiful work.
> 
> Great bags, everyone. I'm leaving now...to await my D&B and S&S bags. Still noodling over that JPK Paris Bucket bag. I'm sure I'm getting my threads mixed up. Oh, well....


Cobbie - wait - whaat? What is this about a "JPK Paris Bucket bag"? I haven't seen this post. I have my doubts your 'Oh, well... ' is as innocent as you are presenting it. 

Kindled Spirit - I love that RED bag you got, and I'm so glad you are still loving it. Those are really so soft too!


----------



## Bonbonlover

julip said:


> ... it was my first accessory thought when I decided to get my nook ....


Juliip .. do you have a K3 and a Nook? Do explain...

*Oh man. is a nook the newest must-have accessory for my K3


----------



## julip

Ohhhh Cobbie - ok, I do remember seeing that - sorry for my amnesia lol. I probably blocked it out since you showed it in that dark purple. I have never heard of this brand, but it looks beautiful and luscious!


----------



## teri

julip, that does should a little big for me...but....I found one of the same brand that I liked at TJ Maxx yesterday! It is more of a hobo and it is a bit bigger than I usually like but like you said, it seems smaller because of the slouchiness of the material. I love the feel of it and never would have dreamed I would like a faux leather so much. I don't have pictures, I'll try to get one tomorrow. While I was looking around I found a Tano Mona Lethal for $119 but it was too big for me. It felt really nice though.  Actually, this time of year I don't have the money to spend on myself so I'm thrilled and guilt-free having found the Sparrow True bag for only $20.  Thanks for enabling pointing the way julip!


----------



## teri

Okay, I didn't have anything else to do while the clothes were drying so I took the pictures. 

Laying this out flat it measures 13.5 x 8.5 (the center just above the buckle on the pocket) x 3.5. It has a small slit pocket on the other side that my android phone fits in perfectly. The strap measures 20 inches from where it attaches to the bag on both sides. I think the second picture shows the correct color and the fabulous texture of the material. It is so squishy good!


----------



## Ruby296

teri said:


> Okay, I didn't have anything else to do while the clothes were drying so I took the pictures.
> 
> Laying this out flat it measures 13.5 x 8.5 (the center just above the buckle on the pocket) x 3.5. It has a small slit pocket on the other side that my android phone fits in perfectly. The strap measures 20 inches from where it attaches to the bag on both sides. I think the second picture shows the correct color and the fabulous texture of the material. It is so squishy good!


Love this bag, you got it for a great bargain too! I wish there was a Marshall's here...


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Finally I'm getting around to posting pictures of my Tano boogie nights. It is a gleaming pale yellow and I love it so much I'm looking for something similar in a deep blue.



I don't think the pictures do it true justice. It really is beautiful and it is soft and well made. The latter two pictures show the color best.


----------



## Sandpiper

Thank you, *uk2c*. That is a beaut!!! Now I've got a better sense of what the Boogie is that everyone raves about. I want. I want everything!


----------



## kjn33

Can I just say~I am in awe of all of you! I come on Kindleboards all the time, but don't post much. This thread is cracking me up! I keep looking & following you guys, I can't believe it's 108 pages, all because of a Fossil bag! I LOVE it! I now _need_ a Fossil bag (or two) & a purse organizer-things I didn't need before! 
Thanks for keeping me entertained & for all the great ideas!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

kjn33 said:


> Can I just say~I am in awe of all of you! I come on Kindleboards all the time, but don't post much. This thread is cracking me up! I keep looking & following you guys, I can't believe it's 108 pages, all because of a Fossil bag! I LOVE it! I now _need_ a Fossil bag (or two) & a purse organizer-things I didn't need before!
> Thanks for keeping me entertained & for all the great ideas!


Welcome kjn33!  Have you been to the accessories thread yet? You will find LOTS of things there you didn't know you needed.


----------



## julip

Welcome, kjn33! Hope to see lots more of you. 

U2C - wow, your Boogie Nights is gorgeous!! I don't think I even ever saw it in that beautiful yellow, and I had thought I had pored over every color on MHB lol. The leather really looks beautiful. Tano's variety of blues really are nice too.

teri - woo hoo! I'm so glad you found a Sparrow True too! I actually have that hobo as well  . It really was a steal at $20! That gives me hope that there are lots more of these bags around the country - I was so disappointed I couldn't find more about this company online. I really love the vintage aspect of their bags and their ability to make a faux leather so nice it has made me want to give my leather bags a break!


----------



## julip

Bonbonlover said:


> Juliip .. do you have a K3 and a Nook? Do explain...
> 
> *Oh man. is a nook the newest must-have accessory for my K3


Bonbon - I don't know how I missed this earlier! Thankfully I can say that I am late on the train around here for being both a kindle and nook owner.  It was through this board that made me realize I _needed_ a nook for library books. I didn't think I would like it as much as I do, and the Barnes and Noble refurb deals Meemo found on them really pushed me over the edge while I was waiting for a good deal. Check out the non-Kindle reader thread for the links and info if you are lemming one too.  Best of all, it opens the door for more accessory opportunities.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Be aware that you can now read library books on your iPad if you have one...just when I was thinking I might need a Nook.


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie said:


> Be aware that you can now read library books on your iPad if you have one...just when I was thinking I might need a Nook.


Oh, that's right - the Bluefire Reader that a little owl told me about recently . I really like all the settings you can change on it with text and background color. I haven't tried any books on it yet besides Treasure Island that it came with, but I've already set my colors to a light sepia and a deep purple text! 

I'm still actually kind of glad I got my nook before I knew about the app because I was able to justify it then . I had my whole accessory wardrobe planned out for it months before!


----------



## PraiseGod13

julip said:


> This was my latest Marshalls find - although I am so fond of leather, this $24.99 vinyl bag has really become my current favorite bag - so much so that I went back to the store and found it in both camel (more like a beautiful deep mustard color) and black as well! I could not find much of anything of this brand online - Sparrow True - and I think they may have even gone out of business.
> 
> Out of 3 Marshalls, I could only find this brand at one store, and only the few I ended up with, so it's probably a rare find. But if you do come across one, I highly recommend this bag! They are made to look like an old vintage leather purse. Even the hang tag is aged like it was torn from an old worn journal. It feels so much like soft lamb leather, and the relicing details are really done well. The material reminds me of a well-loved motorcycle jacket. I have several Balenciaga bags that these remind me of so much that I have come to call these my faux-lenciagas.  The cone-shaped studs are even almost identical. One of my favorite details is the gusset on the bottom of the bag.
> 
> There are many pockets, including slip pockets above the front zip pockets and a cell phone slip pocket in the back. My Kindle in its cover does not fit in the front zip pocket, but there is plenty of room for it in the main compartment. It is slouchy and a great toss around bag! I believe the style name is "Marketsfield".


Okay, enabler extrordinaire.... I just got home from Marshalls with a purse that is very close to this one. Same wonderful price... $24.99 and DH thought it was leather when he gave it a close inspection and handled it. The pockets on the front of mine are just a little different... and mine has a zippered compartment on each side that would hold a cell phone etc. They also had it in teal and I was tempted to get it too.... but I had some Christmas presents to pick up so decided I had splurged on myself enough. Thanks so much for the info!! I LOVE this purse - aka "Kindle Karrier".


----------



## Sandpiper

I wonder if Sparrow True may be a British manufacturer?

http://www.tkmaxx.com/view-all/fabric-leather-tote/invt/11315557/


----------



## julip

PraiseGod13 said:


> Okay, enabler extrordinaire.... I just got home from Marshalls with a purse that is very close to this one. Same wonderful price... $24.99 and DH thought it was leather when he gave it a close inspection and handled it. The pockets on the front of mine are just a little different... and mine has a zippered compartment on each side that would hold a cell phone etc. They also had it in teal and I was tempted to get it too.... but I had some Christmas presents to pick up so decided I had splurged on myself enough. Thanks so much for the info!! I LOVE this purse - aka "Kindle Karrier".


Ooooh nice find!! Do you have a picture?  It sounds terrific. Was it a RED brand purse, by chance? I remember seeing a purse very similar to mine right next to it, like someone had been comparing the two, and I think that was what brand it was - it was really soft and a great color too, almost identical! I bet it was gorgeous in teal. Good job resisting both and keeping focus on gift buying!  Sounds like you are getting some good shopping done.

Sandpiper - I just checked the tag to see if there was any company info, but nothing. However, there is a description of the vintage theme, and they do use 'color' instead of 'colour'. Not that that is a definite indication of where they are located.  Edited to add: I was in the middle of typing when I saw your post, and I hadn't seen your link till now. Wow, great sleuthing! You may be right, and I love the look of that lizard bag!

The only fault I can find with this purse is that when I wear a slick nylon jacket, the purse strap is slippery, and the strap isn't long enough to go crossbody to hang low on the hip on me. But it does stay put well on any other jacket.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Okay... I have tried and tried to get a good picture where the color is accurate and this is the best I can do using indoor lighting and a flash. I would call the true color "Hershey Chocolate Bar" brown and it's pretty close to how this picture looks. I guess it is a Bueno brand and I really like it! It has a zippered pocket on the back, a zippered pocket on the inside, and a drop-in pocket on the inside in addition to all the pockets on the outside. My kind of bag.... I LOVE to organize!!


----------



## julip

PraiseGod13 said:


> Okay... I have tried and tried to get a good picture where the color is accurate and this is the best I can do using indoor lighting and a flash. I would call the true color "Hershey Chocolate Bar" brown and it's pretty close to how this picture looks. I guess it is a Bueno brand and I really like it! It has a zippered pocket on the back, a zippered pocket on the inside, and a drop-in pocket on the inside in addition to all the pockets on the outside. My kind of bag.... I LOVE to organize!!


In my best Lucy Van Pelt impression, "That's IT!"  Bueno. Thank you. I did see that beautiful bag of yours. The one that was next to mine was a different style, but it was that same looking material. The color is gorgeous, and it really does look like leather. What a great pocket system, and the straps look really comfy. Awesome find.


----------



## PraiseGod13

julip said:


> In my best Lucy Van Pelt impression, "That's IT!"  Bueno. Thank you. I did see that beautiful bag of yours. The one that was next to mine was a different style, but it was that same looking material. The color is gorgeous, and it really does look like leather. What a great pocket system, and the straps look really comfy. Awesome find.


Awesome find.... thanks to you! I haven't shopped at Marshall's before... wasn't sure there was one anywhere near us... so I checked the phone book and found out that there was one in Des Moines, IA... and it was time for a road trip. This bag is so soft... and feels so much like leather... that I have a hard time believing that it isn't. The straps are very comfortable and this bag has already become my new favorite!! Thanks, julip!!


----------



## skyblue

akpak said:


> The bag that started this thread, the Fossil Sutter Large Zip Top fits the iPad...


*akpak*, or any other Sutter owners:

Does the Fossil large Sutter easily accommodate both the iPad and the Kindle in covers? I'd like a slim bag to house them both simultaneously.


----------



## CoffeeCat

julip said:


> This was my latest Marshalls find - although I am so fond of leather, this $24.99 vinyl bag has really become my current favorite bag - so much so that I went back to the store and found it in both camel (more like a beautiful deep mustard color) and black as well! I could not find much of anything of this brand online - Sparrow True - and I think they may have even gone out of business.
> 
> Out of 3 Marshalls, I could only find this brand at one store, and only the few I ended up with, so it's probably a rare find. But if you do come across one, I highly recommend this bag! They are made to look like an old vintage leather purse. Even the hang tag is aged like it was torn from an old worn journal. It feels so much like soft lamb leather, and the relicing details are really done well. The material reminds me of a well-loved motorcycle jacket. I have several Balenciaga bags that these remind me of so much that I have come to call these my faux-lenciagas.  The cone-shaped studs are even almost identical. One of my favorite details is the gusset on the bottom of the bag.
> 
> There are many pockets, including slip pockets above the front zip pockets and a cell phone slip pocket in the back. My Kindle in its cover does not fit in the front zip pocket, but there is plenty of room for it in the main compartment. It is slouchy and a great toss around bag! I believe the style name is "Marketsfield".


I love this bag! I've found quite a few bags at TJ Maxx/Marshalls that have held up really well. Ugh. My husband will think I'm nuts if I buy a new bag lol.


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> *akpak*, or any other Sutter owners:
> 
> Does the Fossil large Sutter easily accommodate both the iPad and the Kindle in covers? I'd like a slim bag to house them both simultaneously.


I have both my K3 and iPad in WaterField slip cases. The iPad case is a little sturdier / thicker than the K3 case.

The K3 in case easily goes into front or back outside zip pockets. The iPad in case does not go into either of those, but does easily go into top main zipped compartment of the bag. There's still some room for more in there.

Still lovin' that Sutter large top zip and Tano Tumbleweed.


----------



## julip

Cobbie - I hope living with the bag for a few days gives you some sense of whether it is a keeper or not! It really is gorgeous. I ultimately decided not to cave on it, but when I first saw it, I would've gotten the grey, then I switched to the bordeaux,(briefly to the orange), and finally to the cognac.



CoffeeCat said:


> I love this bag! I've found quite a few bags at TJ Maxx/Marshalls that have held up really well. Ugh. My husband will think I'm nuts if I buy a new bag lol.


Those places are so fun for handbag hunting! I really think this bag is my most favorite Marshall's find yet in a long while. Here's the camel one - sometimes I find it easier for quick scans of the racks and racks when I have a color image in my mind ...


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> I have both my K3 and iPad in WaterField slip cases. The iPad case is a little sturdier / thicker than the K3 case.
> 
> The K3 in case easily goes into front or back outside zip pockets. The iPad in case does not go into either of those, but does easily go into top main zipped compartment of the bag. There's still some room for more in there.
> 
> Still lovin' that Sutter large top zip and Tano Tumbleweed.


Thanks, Sandpiper! I do believe we are birds of a feather....


----------



## Sandpiper

Cobbie said:


> My living's done.  It's boxed up, in the car and ready to go back. Too bad I couldn't make work. It's really a beautiful bag.


That's OK, Cobbie. A hard structured bag has never appealed to me. A bag like the Sutter large top zip is about as much structure as I like. It's not a all hard.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cobbie said:


> My living's done.  It's boxed up, in the car and ready to go back. Too bad I couldn't make work. It's really a beautiful bag.


Sorry it didn't work out for you cobbie.  It is a beautiful bag but I understand completely which is why I didn't break down and order it. I've gotten so used to soft squishy bags I don't think I could carry a structured bag now. But I'm sure SOMEONE will find you another bag.


----------



## akpak

skyblue said:


> *akpak*, or any other Sutter owners:
> 
> Does the Fossil large Sutter easily accommodate both the iPad and the Kindle in covers? I'd like a slim bag to house them both simultaneously.


I just got mine yesterday. Yes, it fits both in their covers, this bag is really roomy! It is slim, but tall and wide. However, it looks a lot smaller than you'd think given how much it will hold.


----------



## Sandpiper

Just got delivery from Must Have Bags of Tano Biscotti Bam in brown sugar (sale). Larger small / smaller medium size bag. But . . . pockets, pockets, pockets! Love those pockets. It is big enough for K3 in WaterField slip case. Can be used as crossbody or shoulder.

*Love it!*


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> Be aware that you can now read library books on your iPad if you have one...just when I was thinking I might need a Nook.


Okay, I am new to the whole iPad thing! Please tell me how I do it!!!


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> Just got delivery from Must Have Bags of Tano Biscotti Bam in brown sugar (sale). Larger small / smaller medium size bag. But . . . pockets, pockets, pockets! Love those pockets. It is big enough for K3 in WaterField slip case. Can be used as crossbody or shoulder.
> 
> *Love it!*


LOVE!!!!!!!


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> I don't have an iPad so can't answer your question but until someone here pops in with the information you want here are a couple of threads that might help.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,42048.0.html
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,41090.0.html


Cobbie has you pointed in the right direction!  It's a nice app. I haven't transferred any library books to it yet, but Kindled Spirit was saying she's able to just email them to herself from her computer and then open it up on the iPad. I like that you can change the color of the text and background to virtually any color you want.

Cobbie, I'm sure you will have your next dream bag in no time flat! Have you gotten a chance to see your Nordie's bag yet?

Sandpiper - beautiful Tano! All those zippers and pockets are really wonderful. What color lining does that one have?

Yay, skyblue - glad you got your large Sutter and it's going to work well for you. It really is amazing what it can hold, with all those great compartments.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

skyblue said:


> Okay, I am new to the whole iPad thing! Please tell me how I do it!!!


skyblue..I downloaded the library book to my desktop on my computer. Then I just attached it in an email and sent it to myself. Then, on my iPad I opened the email and clicked on the attachment and the choice came up to open with bluefire app. Works great!


----------



## Sandpiper

julip said:


> Sandpiper - beautiful Tano! All those zippers and pockets are really wonderful. What color lining does that one have?


Lining is brown cotton. A little lighter than the leather. There's even one more pocket than I was expecting !!


----------



## lonestar

Cobbie- that's a riot!.  Laugh out loud.  I understand.  Five bags later, I have rested my purse buying FOR NOW.  I just bought some fabric yesterday to make one though.  Got the idea from Patricia (?).  She's made some beauties.  While searching for some quilt fabric, I found some great fabric for a purse.  I like lots of pockets and structure.  The beauty of having four Sutters is that when I change bags, I just move my things to another bag but they are in the same place- no trouble locating what I need.


----------



## corkyb

I thought I am through with bags, but I can't get that bella bag out of my mind.  Thing is I don't know if I would order brown or gray and my mac doesn't seem to want to play on her website.  plus I'm broke.  Pluus I really don't need another bag.  Plus Christmas is coming soon.
Oh dear.  I am going to have a saddleback credit in a week or two also and can't decide between an ipad cover or waiting for the  tote.  But if the tote is going to be $600 I'd be waiting for nothing.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

corkyb said:


> I thought I am through with bags, but I can't get that bella bag out of my mind. Thing is I don't know if I would order brown or gray and my mac doesn't seem to want to play on her website. plus I'm broke. Pluus I really don't need another bag. Plus Christmas is coming soon.
> Oh dear. I am going to have a saddleback credit in a week or two also and can't decide between an ipad cover or waiting for the tote. But if the tote is going to be $600 I'd be waiting for nothing.


Tote is supposed to be $485. That's a bit pricey for me but doubtless worth the money.


----------



## splashes99

Sigh, I am STILL lusting after the sutters in the metallic colors, and that nice saddle-type color...


----------



## teri

Sandpiper, that bag looks yummy!  The leather looks very soft.


----------



## kjn33

Ok, so because of this thread I HAD to check out the Fossil bags.........like the Sutters, but saw the Vintage Reissue Satchel..........love it. Literally hours of searching the web & going to a couple of stores later, I found a black one on ebags. I prefer brown, but I like the bag enough to try the black.  Ebags has a great reurn policy, so we'll see.
Also, in the accessories anonymous thread I have found that I need a Clarisonic Mia.  Didn't even know what that was a few days ago!  Can't wait to try it.
In my travels for the Fossil bag, I found a great Lucky Brand bag at Macy's-on sale! It was regularly $199 on sale for $99. woohoo. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sandpiper

teri said:


> Sandpiper, that bag looks yummy! The leather looks very soft.


It's the same washed buffalo hide that is used for the Tano Tumbleweeds.


----------



## lonestar

Cobbie said:


> Lonestar - Four Sutters!!! And I haven't even used my one, yet. I still find it a tad big but someday it might be just the right bag for the occasion. I am in awe of anyone who can sew a bag. I can do simple, straight seamed things like pillow shams, duvets and valances. I've had fabric...still in bags...for four window treatments for a year.  That old ADHD kicking in. But bags? No. Please post pictures when you're finished.


Cobbie- The four Sutters and the one Vera Bradley bowler have been great. My Kindle fits so nicely. As far as sewing- we'll see. I know how it is to buy fabric and patterns and not follow through. Time and space always seem to interfere- not to mention inconsistent attention and interest. I got the most beautiful fabrics for the bag so I'm hoping I can stay with it. It's been years since stitched in a zipper.

And now- I am really loving that Bella Bag. I'm not sure it has enough pockets for me but I love the way it looks. It will have to wait until after the first of the year.

Good grief- until this forum, I used one bag until it fell apart. I've been way too practical for too long. I hope you take your Sutter out for a ride before long. It's a great bag. 
Like kjn- I like that Fossil Satchel bag too.

I have GOT to get out of here. And yes, I bought a Clarisonic Mia.


----------



## julip

Re: Bella Bag - don't forget the wonderful puddle, either ... 

















kjn - congrats on the Lucky Brand bag deal - that is a terrific find!!

Sandpiper - sounds likes your newest Tano has the same lining as my red one. Very nice combo with the dark brown buffalo! I think I was surprised by a couple of pockets when I got mine as well. Love those discoveries!


----------



## splashes99

Caved...bronze large sutter on the way, to keep my purple large sutter and turquoise crossbody company


----------



## unknown2cherubim

splashes99 said:


> Caved...bronze large sutter on the way, to keep my purple large sutter and turquoise crossbody company


  It's a disease and welcome to it.

I really desperately _need _a Tano boogie bucket or similar in marine blue.



I just don't know how to justify it to Mr U2C. He sees these things differently for some reason.


----------



## mlewis78

I saw someone walking on 6th Ave. with the small camel sutter today.  She wore it cross-body quite low on her hip.  I don't see them often.  I do see a LOT of Longchamp totes in the wild.


----------



## lonestar

Bella bag.  Bella baaaaaag!  Can you hear it calling?


----------



## corkyb

Yup, I can.


----------



## corkyb

I think I own five large sutters and have only used one once or twice.  I need to break mine out too.  Whiskey Tano boogie bucket on sale for $149.  I'm very tempted.  Anyone have it in whiskey?


----------



## Vet

Paula, did you return a saddleback ipad cover? Boogie Bucket $149? Where?

U2C love that marine blue!


----------



## corkyb

No.  I returned a satchel and am anxiously awaiting credit.  I don't think it has even arrived yet and there was a medium chestnut briefcase I was salivating over on Dave's Deals today.  But I don't know if I would like a briefcase if I didn't like the satchel.  Plus I am not sure what I am going to use it for.  So I may buy a tote or an ipad cover and a pouch or iphone sleeve.


----------



## Vet

The cover review over on the Apple thread seemed promising! I don't even have an ipad yet, but I really liked it!


----------



## corkyb

TANO BOOGIE BUCKET at musthavebags.com $149 in caramel (not whiskey)


----------



## Vet

Oh. That would be pretty. But, 'd like the whiskey or brown sugar!


----------



## corkyb

I went looking for a whiskey to compare them, but I couldn't find one.  The caramel is pretty, but there are other colors I like better.  MIght have to buy it anyway as I don't have a purse in that color brown.  I just wonder if it would stain easily.  i am very hard on purses.  I throw them on the table, on the floor, stuff them to the hilt, carry water bottles inside them and have it leak and ruin my very favorite brown Coach bag.  Oh I digress.  Tano bucket boogie.  Yes.  I found a whole bunch of colors for $179 but I don't remember where it was.  I was gooogling.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Cobbie said:


> For U2C....$148.50. I hope this hasn't already been posted.


My hearts says yes, yes, yes. My pocketbook is groaning though. Thank you, Cobbie. That really is affordable.


----------



## mlewis78

Oooh, I didn't know that Irv's carried Tano.


----------



## Sandpiper

mlewis78 said:


> Oooh, I didn't know that Irv's carried Tano.


http://www.irvsluggage.com/search.asp?isSearch=Y&skw=tano&x=0&y=0

Not so sure about Irv's. Looks like each style bag they have is available in only one color. Descriptions not so good. They say whiskey Tumbleweed bag has silver hardware. NOT. (I have the bag.) Another style says silver hardware. No. Sure doesn't look like it in photo on their web page. Irv's . . . I don't know.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Sandpiper said:


> http://www.irvsluggage.com/search.asp?isSearch=Y&skw=tano&x=0&y=0


Have any of all y'all bought from Irv's? One of the reasons I haven't bitten is I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## Sandpiper

I did a little googling for Tanos and found That's Our Bag. I've never heard of them myself.

http://www.thatsourbag.com/browse.cfm?VIEW=ALL&catid=738&step=2&sortby=special


----------



## Vet

corkyb said:


> I went looking for a whiskey to compare them, but I couldn't find one. The caramel is pretty, but there are other colors I like better. MIght have to buy it anyway as I don't have a purse in that color brown. I just wonder if it would stain easily. i am very hard on purses. I throw them on the table, on the floor, stuff them to the hilt, carry water bottles inside them and have it leak and ruin my very favorite brown Coach bag. Oh I digress. Tano bucket boogie. Yes. I found a whole bunch of colors for $179 but I don't remember where it was. I was gooogling.


The whiskey must be very popular. I've never bought a blue bag. But, that blue is really yelling at me!


----------



## corkyb

It sounds like mlewis might be familiar with Irv's.  Probably from NYC?
That blue is calling to me too, but i would buy this for an everyday bag and I wear a lot of black and brown and not so much blue.
Paula


----------



## pidgeon92

Irv's is a luggage store here in Chicago.... They are reputable.


----------



## Sandpiper

pidgeon92 said:


> Irv's is a luggage store here in Chicago.... They are reputable.


Chicago! I've never heard of them. Hmmmmm.

I looked around the That's Our Bag site. Could not find anything about where they're located. I don't like that.


----------



## linda~lou

Hey ladies, I have been quietly sitting in the background watching this thread still lusting over the Tano. Not fond of the glazed leather but fell in love with the tumbleweed leather. Problem, I didn't like bags that came in that kind of leather. Just a little too big and just a little too squishy. I like soft leather but with a little structure, however I was on a mission to find the perfect bag. I wanted a bag with two handles like a satchel but still big enough for Kindle and iPad with lots of pockets and storage.

And then I stumbled up this!!!! Sister Style! No. 4669. It was love at first sight and it came in smog!!!! It has outside pockets and the inside is just like the Coach Maggie with a main zipper and two open pockets on either side. I found a pix of the inside of the bag on the Purse Forum. I was on a mission. Could only find it at MHB but in black or brown, while beautiful, I really wanted smog. So I called a Tano rep who was extremely helpful. She gave me a list of all the buyers they sold the smog to. I started calling to no avail, no one had it.

My last call was to a tiny little shop in Minnesota, I explained what I wanted and she said sorry we only have 1 Tano left and it wasn't the Sister Style. Then she goes WAIT, there is a bag way back on the shelf!!!! It was the Sister.......in SMOG!!! The very last one left and it's now mine. So it is on a UPS truck on it's way to me. I don't want to say what I paid, way more that I wanted but I had to have it. While I still love my Sutters, I think I have found THE ONE. I can't wait to get it!!

Darn this thread, who started it anyway? 

















here is the inside from a pix on Purse Forum.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Vet said:


> The whiskey must be very popular. I've never bought a blue bag. But, that blue is really yelling at me!


I wear a lot of blue, plus that bag can dress down and up.

Thanks for the info that Irv's is reputable. $150 + free shipping is the best deal I've seen for that bag.

_ETA: linda~lou, that is a stunning yet practical bag. Wonder if they have that in marine blue. _


----------



## linda~lou

unknown2cherubim said:


> I wear a lot of blue, plus that bag can dress down and up.
> 
> Thanks for the info that Irv's is reputable. $150 + free shipping is the best deal I've seen for that bag.
> 
> _ETA: linda~lou, that is a stunning yet practical bag. Wonder if they have that in marine blue. _


It does! It comes in these colors! Problem is finding them!!!! 
black
brown sugar
blue velvet
brick
military
burnt orange
smog
whiskey
http://www.tanobag.com/detail.cfm?season=B&syear=2010&group=TR&style=4669&IMMED=&desc=SISTER%20STYLE&makebuy=B&status=


----------



## Sandpiper

I like that Tano Sister bag.  Carry it as a satchel or over the shoulder.  Yes, that is good.


----------



## mlewis78

I have ordered from Irv's (Chicago).  It's been a while, but I recommended their website to a friend and she likes them a lot.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think that because this thread has morphed into so much more than the purse from the Kindle Ad, I'm going to move this over to Not Quite Kindle..  

Y'all are bad, bad, bad...


----------



## Someone Nameless

I went to the pharmacy to pick up a Rx for hubby and while I was there the pharmacist said "nice bag!!!"  Of course I was carrying my Sutter Large Zip.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Brown


----------



## PaulGuy

Finally! This curse of a thread has been moved to where it belongs.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Aw, I'm so sad.  It has been moved which is why I haven't been notified.  I'll always consider my handbags Kindle accessories in my heart, though.


----------



## Pushka

I still find it though when I click on New Replies to my Post.  They cant trick us! 

I have just bought some stuff online from Australia using a USA drop box.  

From ebay.com I just bought a Kate Spade medium cream Westbury.  From my shopping trip in the USA this month, I snapped up a gorgeous Lauren (RL) swirly blue summer dress, and also online ordered some cream pump shoes from heels.com.  

You guys are soooo lucky!  Your prices, for real quality goods, are way way below our prices for only average goods.  I would never buy RL or Calvin Klein here in Australia, but now, I have several items.  Actually, I dont even think we have Kate Spade here in Australia.  I have a wedding to go to in 3 weeks time interstate:  it will be hot - now I have a fantastic outfit that all up cost me $120; and I really think I should leave all these labels on the outside so people can see them!


----------



## Barbiedull

I posted this in the accessories thread earlier...repost in case anyone is interested:



Barbiedull said:


> In case anyone wants this...a Fossil Sutter Satchel (the large one)
> in espresso. LAST ONE at 6pm.com for $51.98
> 
> free shipping on $100+


----------



## Jane917

Sandpiper said:


> I did a little googling for Tanos and found That's Our Bag. I've never heard of them myself.
> 
> http://www.thatsourbag.com/browse.cfm?VIEW=ALL&catid=738&step=2&sortby=special


OMG....I am a big Tano fan from way back. The purse in the photos is their famous boogie bucket, fondly called the BB. Tano even has it own forum over at The Purse Forum. I have bought most of my Tanos from Must Have Bags musthavebags.com . The service is first rate. I can also vouch for That's Our Bag, Luna Boston, and Irv's. Some of the Tano Purse Forum gals sell their Tanos on Bonanzle.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Jane917 said:


> OMG....I am a big Tano fan from way back. The purse in the photos is their famous boogie bucket, fondly called the BB. Tano even has it own forum over at The Purse Forum. I have bought most of my Tanos from Must Have Bags musthavebags.com . The service is first rate. I can also vouch for That's Our Bag, Luna Boston, and Irv's. Some of the Tano Purse Forum gals sell their Tanos on Bonanzle.


Jane, you are my hero. I had no idea about Bonanzle (which is now Bonanza.com). So many lovely handbags. I just made an offer on one so we'll see. It looks like it might be a better place to sell a couple of the handbags I no longer want.

I keep putting the Irv's BB in marine blue into a shopping cart but not pulling the trigger. It is a great price so I don't know why I'm hesitating. Where are the enablers when I need them?


----------



## Jane917

unknown2cherubim said:


> Jane, you are my hero. I had no idea about Bonanzle (which is now Bonanza.com). So many lovely handbags. I just made an offer on one so we'll see. It looks like it might be a better place to sell a couple of the handbags I no longer want.
> 
> I keep putting the Irv's BB in marine blue into a shopping cart but not pulling the trigger. It is a great price so I don't know why I'm hesitating. Where are the enablers when I need them?


Here I come on my white horse to enable you. Tano's blues are the best in the business. I don't know which blue you are talking about at Irv's (and I don't dare go look), but I have never seen a Tano blue that was not spectacular.


----------



## Jane917

Wow! That is a good price on a Boogie. I don't have a Boogie anymore, but I loved it when I had it. Here is the link to same bag on musthavebag.com. This link gives more description of the bag. Tano changes it line, styles, colors, leather twice/year. However, the Marine Blue is in the current lineup, so Irv's has a great price on a current bag. The Boogie Bucket stays in every new lineup, but the colors vary. Need more enabling?


----------



## Jane917

Oops forgot the link!

http://www.musthavebag.com/Our-best-seller-the-Tano-Boogie-Bucket-P1C48.aspx


----------



## Barbiedull

Cobbie said:


> ​


What a pretty blue! I ordered a blue BCBGMaxAzria purse yesterday from 6pm.com...but mine is much smaller.









They have a larger version that is also on sale right now for $119








http://www.6pm.com/bcbgmaxazria-han638-denim​


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Jane917 said:


> Here I come on my white horse to enable you. Tano's blues are the best in the business. I don't know which blue you are talking about at Irv's (and I don't dare go look), but I have never seen a Tano blue that was not spectacular.





Cobbie said:


> ​


I gotta say: That was masterful Cobbie and Jane, and successful, too. You have totally enabled me. I just ordered the marine blue Tano BB from Irv's. I am promising myself that is my Christmas present to myself -- that is my *only *Christmas present to myself.

_... now I seriously need to sell a few bags ..._


----------



## Jane917

Let us know when the BB arrives!


----------



## Vet

Ummmm. Speaking of blue!

Nordstrom.com has the Tano Tumbleweed in Blue Velvet for $165.90 and free shipping! 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3149757?origin=keywordsearch


----------



## skyblue

Vet said:


> Ummmm. Speaking of blue!
> 
> Nordstrom.com has the Tano Tumbleweed in Blue Velvet for $165.90 and free shipping!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3149757?origin=keywordsearch


I LOVE this color!


----------



## Vet

skyblue said:


> I LOVE this color!


It's a rich, happy color. I saw the burnt orange in the store, didn't like it as much.


----------



## corkyb

Ok, I just wrote my brother and asked him what kind of discount he gets as he works for Nordstrom.  I have NEVER asked for his discount, but wouldn't this be sweet at another %50 off?  Yeah, I am dreaming.
Paula


----------



## Vet

Oh Paula, you have to go for it! That price would be insane!


----------



## Jane917

Tano must be fairly new at Nordstrom. Formerly, they did not sell in the big dept. stores, except for Bloomingdale's.


----------



## Vet

Jane917 said:


> Tano must be fairly new at Nordstrom. Formerly, they did not sell in the big dept. stores, except for Bloomingdale's.


I wonder why? The leather feels great! I just noticed them over the last couple of months (thanks to this thread)


----------



## Jane917

Vet said:


> I wonder why? The leather feels great! I just noticed them over the last couple of months (thanks to this thread)


Tano is still a small family run company, unless things have changed in the last year. I don't think they could have kept up with production if they sold in big department stores. However, with the economy changing, perhaps they decided to spread their distribution. I have never been disappointed with any of my Tanos. They come in several types of leather.


----------



## corkyb

For a small family run company, they sure seem to have alot of styles.


----------



## Jane917

corkyb said:


> For a small family run company, they sure seem to have alot of styles.


The third generation of the family is now running the company. They used to have a strict "no department stores" policy, limiting sales to a few internet companies and boutique stores. Makes me wonder if they family has sold the business.


----------



## ayuryogini

unknown2cherubim said:


> Have any of all y'all bought from Irv's? One of the reasons I haven't bitten is I'm not familiar with them.


I'm so glad to see this thread is still going strong, after being gone for the past month or so!
I bought luggage from Irv's and had a really good experience; I got a great deal; I understand they're really reputable; if you call and speak with them they're really nice over the phone; I would definitely order from them again.


----------



## Vet

I noticed that Nordstrom sold out of the blue and brown sugar($165) Tano Tumbleweed bags.


----------



## skyblue

Vet said:


> I noticed that Nordstrom sold out of the blue and brown sugar($165) Tano Tumbleweed bags.


The Tano tumbleweed is a super nice bag! I purchased the neutral grey, but I sure love that blue!


----------



## corkyb

Oh crap.  That's the one I asked my brother about too.  I haven't heard back from him.


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> The Tano tumbleweed is a super nice bag! I purchased the neutral grey, but I sure love that blue!


errrrr, where is it? Link please. I'd love a neutral grey bag. I've never seen it in grey.


----------



## Sandpiper

Here's the Tano Tumbleweed in smog (grey).

http://www.musthavebag.com/Tumbleweed-10-off-P212.aspx


----------



## Someone Nameless

*GULP* and there is a Black Friday Sale.   How soft is this bag?  How heavy is it?


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> *GULP* and there is a Black Friday Sale.  How soft is this bag? How heavy is it?


It's a nice bag! Not the softest leather bag I own, or the lightest, but I still like it. I purchased it for an upcoming trip. I wanted lots of pockets for organization.


----------



## Someone Nameless

You may have helped me out there skyblue.  I love the large Fossil Sutter Zip because it is so soft and so light.  I don't like stiff and or a heavy bag because I put so much in it so maybe this is not the bag for me.  Phew!

Where are you going on your upcoming trip?


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> You may have helped me out there skyblue. I love the large Fossil Sutter Zip because it is so soft and so light. I don't like stiff and or a heavy bag because I put so much in it so maybe this is not the bag for me. Phew!
> 
> Where are you going on your upcoming trip?


It may indeed be too heavy for you. It is bigger than what I usually carry, but I plan to bring my iPad with me and I want extra room. We are going to London. I love to travel!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Since Jane told us about this Bag Bonanza site, I've been cruising there. There really are some good deals for NWOT and used bags. This Dooney caught my eye.



If anyone is on a budget like I am, you might want to check this site out.


----------



## skyblue

unknown2cherubim said:


> Since Jane told us about this Bag Bonanza site, I've been cruising there. There really are some good deals for NWOT and used bags. This Dooney caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is on a budget like I am, you might want to check this site out.


Please tell us about this site and your experience with them.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

My big Sutter will finally be getting a workout the next two weeks. I'm sitting at my home, waiting for my co-workers to pick me up for a work-related trip. I've got my netbook and my Kindle in the main pocket as well as a small wallet and a "real" notebook. The purse seemed way too big when I just had my wallet in it. I almost considered not taking my Kindle, since I can read on the netbook or my iPod Touch - but I realized that I would really miss reading on my Kindle.  We're going to try to outrun a winter storm that is supposed to drop about six inches of snow in our area. The storm warning actually starts at noon, so we should be okay.


----------



## skyblue

Travel safely, KimberlyinMN!  Keep those electronics charged!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Have a great trip Kimberly!  I resisted for a long time but I'm so glad I got my large Sutter.  I love it and have carried it almost every day since I got it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

skyblue said:


> Travel safely, KimberlyinMN! Keep those electronics charged!


I splurged on the iGo charging stuff so that I have tips for all of my stuff.  With a splitter, wall charger, car charger, usb charger and a charger that uses AA batteries.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I wanted to post a few pictures of my newest baby. Made for me by our very own Patricia:


You'll notice she made me a matching quilted cover which fits my K3 in its Oberon. The handbag has two pockets on the outside and three on the inside as well as a zipper on the outside. It is just so practical and pretty. It fits cross-body which is just ideal for me.


----------



## Jane917

Love that fabric! Who is Patricia and how do I find her?


----------



## lonestar

U2C-- I have that pattern and some fabric and have yet to make this bag.  Just as I got the pattern, I enrolled in two quilt classes and that has been my focus.  I have to make that bag!  Patricia is very talented and has made some changes that make that bag better.  That is a beautiful bag and cover.  Congratulations.

KimberlyinMN-- The large Sutter is wonderful.  I love the black one although I use the blue and red the most.  Have a great trip and be safe.

I can't believe I'm still interested in purses after my splurges.  I love looking at all the bags in this thread.

Have a wonderful evening.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

lonestar said:


> U2C-- I have that pattern and some fabric and have yet to make this bag. Just as I got the pattern, I enrolled in two quilt classes and that has been my focus. I have to make that bag! Patricia is very talented and has made some changes that make that bag better. That is a beautiful bag and cover. Congratulations.


You do need to make that bag -- you'll love it.

In other news, my Tano should be out for delivery tomorrow. I can't wait. It won't be my everyday bag, Patricia's bag will be that but I'd like to take the Tano out when I'm going out. I should have pix tomorrow.


----------



## Jane917

unknown2cherubim said:


> You do need to make that bag -- you'll love it.
> 
> In other news, my Tano should be out for delivery tomorrow. I can't wait. It won't be my everyday bag, Patricia's bag will be that but I'd like to take the Tano out when I'm going out. I should have pix tomorrow.


Congratulations on your new Tano! Which style and what color? I think you got a blue, right?


----------



## Jen

I just bought this purse, so I thought I'd pop into the purse thread! I have definitely not read all of this thread, but thought I'd share. I LOVE it!! Sorry, it won't let me save the picture.

http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/womens/handbagswallets/satchelstotes/PRD~596013/Simply+Vera+Vera+Wang+Ruffle+Luxe+Tote.jsp


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Here ya go jen  It's adorable  My son's g/f works at Kohl's and got me a Vera Wang bag for Christmas...hmmmm, wonder if it's this one


----------



## Jen

Wow, thanks!  You're good at that  !  
I love it, it's buttery soft and so pretty.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Last Friday, my hubby and I stopped at the outlet mall just outside of the Twin Cities. There USED to be a Fossil store there.. and sadly, after finding the store on the info map, the store was empty. No sign, etc. How sad. I don't know if they completely left the outlet mall there or if they just relocated. And THEN... there's an outlet mall not too far from Madison, WI (where I am right now) and sadly, according to the flyer I found by the hotel elevator, no Fossil store there either.  There IS, however, a Coach store there.  There's also a Coach store at the regular mall just down the street from me, which I will avoid.  I'm done with my classes for the week and will be getting my rental car tomorrow. I also brought our Garmin GPS thing from home so that I can plug in the places I'd like to find. 

I was done today at noon. My co-workers dropped me off at the hotel and they started their 8 hour drive home. I then found out that the restaurant at the hotel is NOT open during the day. Ugh!! (No wheels, and no other hotels nearby.) Thank goodness I did find a place that would deliver. Sheeeeeesh... although it's not as if I would starve to death. LOL


----------



## skyblue

Gee, Kimberly, I am sorry to hear you aren't having any luck! Hope the rest of your trip is more successful!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Cobbie said:


> Kiimberly, what a crummy day! There's always tomorrow.


It did get better... I took a nap. LOL


----------



## Lyndl

unknown2cherubim said:


> Since Jane told us about this Bag Bonanza site, I've been cruising there. There really are some good deals for NWOT and used bags. This Dooney caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is on a budget like I am, you might want to check this site out.


Oooh, I like the look of this bag! I wonder if they post to Aus. Since I got my large sutter I haven't used anything else, I think my other bags are jealous


----------



## lonestar

KimberlyinMN said:


> It did get better... I took a nap. LOL


If you can't eat, might as well sleep. I haven't taken a nap in ages. Sounds good but not today.

Glad to hear things were better.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Jane917 said:


> Congratulations on your new Tano! Which style and what color? I think you got a blue, right?


I got it yesterday and will post pix tonight, I hope. It may be the most gorgeous bag that I've ever owned. The simple lines of the boogie bucket means it can dress down or up and I love the slight gleam to the leather and the richness of the color. It is just luxurious. I think I'm going to be totally hooked on Tano, and I always was a Coach girl before. I got a used almond one on Ebay a few weeks ago so I know they look even better broken in some.

Thank you, enablers!

Jane or Mary or anyone else, how do you take care your Tanos?


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Off Topic: Kindle Gracie, how did you do that with the purse image?  I tried to post a picture of Jen's (and now yours) bag from the Kohl's website on the AA thread but couldn't figure out how to do it. I've looked at your quote and still don't know.


I couldn't figure it out either, but didn't want to admit it  ! I'm not very good with the picture maker anyway. I'd like to know too!


----------



## Jane917

unknown2cherubim said:


> I got it yesterday and will post pix tonight, I hope. It may be the most gorgeous bag that I've ever owned. The simple lines of the boogie bucket means it can dress down or up and I love the slight gleam to the leather and the richness of the color. It is just luxurious. I think I'm going to be totally hooked on Tano, and I always was a Coach girl before. I got a used almond one on Ebay a few weeks ago so I know they look even better broken in some.
> 
> Thank you, enablers!
> 
> Jane or Mary or anyone else, how do you take care your Tanos?


I spray my Tanos with AppleGuard to waterproof it. Some also use Lexol to shine it up if the leather starts looking dull. A light coat of clear Meltonian shoe polish also adds shine. I am so glad you like your Boogie! I am Boogie-less now, but I am sure there will be another in my future. If you really want to add Tano obsession to your life, head over to The Purse Forum. Tano has its very own subforum.


----------



## Sandpiper

unknown2cherubim said:


> Jane or Mary or anyone else, how do you take care your Tanos?


I don't. So far the whiskey Tumbleweed has gotten the most use. It's scuffed. That doesn't bother me. The casual style of the bag looks like it should be distressed. I also have the Tumbleweed in smog and dark chocolate. Haven't used them as much.

Must Have Bags sends me a sale e-mail = must buy.   I now also have Biscotti Bam in dark chocolate and Self Portrait in black.

Love 'em all. Wish there was a place to see all styles and colors of Tanos in person.

ETA: I just found this:

http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=livinluxuriously

Scroll down a little on the page to learn about leather care and the various Apple leather care products. There's a link to a place to buy the products.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, Sandpiper for the link.  That is very interesting information.

I wish there was a Tano store nearby so we could go in and play!


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> I wish there was a Tano store nearby so we could go in and play!


And play and play and play and play and play ad infinitum.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> Kiimberly, what a crummy day! There's always tomorrow.
> 
> Off Topic: Kindle Gracie, how did you do that with the purse image?  I tried to post a picture of Jen's (and now yours) bag from the Kohl's website on the AA thread but couldn't figure out how to do it. I've looked at your quote and still don't know.


I have a purse image? hehehe I didn't know. Where?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cobbie said:


> Well darn...LOL...
> 
> Kindled Spirit? Calling Kindled Spirit?


I have no idea why it's not working today like it did yesterday.  Today when I try it the pic is HUGE.  But I right click on pic, then open link in new window, then right click on that pic, click on copy image URL, then in text box here click on insert hyperlink,while its blinking click on insert image, then paste the image URL in between the blinking img. To add the clickable link put an = sign beside the first url inside the ] and copy and paste the web address after the = sign. Like I said, don't know why today the pic is showing up so big. Maybe julip will be around soon to help us out. She's the one that helped me. julipppppppppppp where r uuuuuuuuu


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Well I think I figured that out. You have to change the numbers in the link to a smaller size.. For example if you look at my link it says 1000&hei=1000&op I changed the 1000 to 600.


----------



## corkyb

What bag is that?


----------



## pidgeon92

Cobbie said:


> Kindled Spirit, thank you for the instructions. I know how to do all that but what I don't understand is how you posted an image WITHOUT it ending in a picture extension. Here's a quote from Pidgeon in the How to insert a picture thread:


There are exceptions to every rule. 99.5% of the time, it must end in a picture extension.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I just got back from the outlet mall... and the Coach store.  I knew there was a 20% off coupon available, but when I stepped in the store... I was handed a THIRTY percent off coupon!! Holy moly!! I ended up buying a beautiful "quartz" leather purse. (Sort of a pinkish color, but not really pink - kind of rose, I guess like rose quartz.) I also bought a black leather checkbook clutch. Get this, I only paid $125.90 for BOTH. WOW!!

Here are pictures taken with my cell phone, so not the best quality.

purse01 by KimberlyinMN, on Flickr


purse02 by KimberlyinMN, on Flickr


----------



## kjn33

Cute bag KimberlyinMN!! Love the color too.


----------



## skyblue

Wow, you are a super bargain shopper, KimberlyinMN!  It is a very attractive bag!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

KimberlyinMN said:


> I just got back from the outlet mall... and the Coach store.  I knew there was a 20% off coupon available, but when I stepped in the store... I was handed a THIRTY percent off coupon!! Holy moly!! I ended up buying a beautiful "quartz" leather purse. (Sort of a pinkish color, but not really pink - kind of rose, I guess like rose quartz.) I also bought a black leather checkbook clutch. Get this, I only paid $125.90 for BOTH. WOW!!
> <pix snipped>


_is_ ::*JEALOUS*::


----------



## KimberlyinMN

unknown2cherubim said:


> _is_ ::*JEALOUS*::




They had some good deals there. All of the clearance items were 50% off the lowest marked price and THEN you could use the 30% off coupon. The checkbook wallet was on clearance for $59, so $29.50 and then 30% off of that for only $20.85.  It's a good thing that we got 5 inches of snow overnight because that's about the ONLY thing that is keeping me from driving back there. LOL I did venture out in the little Ford Focus rental car to find a Perkins for lunch. I am SO glad that I brought our little Garmin GPS! I haven't got a clue where all I drove, but I made it to a few spots here and there. I do not have a built-in compass like some people (or a map in my mind).


----------



## Sandpiper

Now whenever I buy a bag I look for preferably an outside zip pocket big enough for K3 or the bag has to be big enough to easily carry K3 in the main compartment along with other usual "stuff".


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> Now whenever I buy a bag I look for preferably an outside zip pocket big enough for K3 or the bag has to be big enough to easily carry K3 in the main compartment along with other usual "stuff".


I've noticed that with the addition of new gizmos and gadgets comes the opportunity for wonderful new accessories. Along with new product categories are our new requirements and the scramble by manufacturers to fulfill our ever changing desires. Quite a delightful proposition for those with a proclivity for accessories!


----------



## louiseb

ok I finally took pix of my new purses  The lighting isn't great but you'll get the idea. I have been carrying small purses but this year decided to go large to accommodate my Kindle and my 12" work laptop. These all fit the bill, though I use my S&W purse when I am off of work.

This is a Carlo Falchi bag I got for 80% off on Bluefly. It is a shiny emerald green, with a snakeskin pattern. It is the only one that isn't leather, it is very light and roomy.









This is a treesje purse I ordered from Nordstrom's (on sale) after seeing it in this thread.  I love it, it is leather but feels more like cloth.









This is my Stitch & Swash Bella bag, I ordered this after seeing it posted on this forum. Not on sale, but well worth it. There are better pictures in this thread of this one









This is the Tano purse I ordered on sale after seeing it in this thread. It's a deep blue with black strap


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Those are all beautiful bags louiseb  You have excellent taste


----------



## louiseb

But wait, there's more!  For Thanksgiving a bunch of my family rented a house in Destin near my parents who are in assisted living there. We went to the outlet mall on Black Friday and hit the Coach outlet store.

This one zips at the top, which I like for security reasons









This one is for those times when I have to spend the day at our corporate office, it will hold all my laptop cables as well as any books or files I have to have with me









And last but not least, this one we all fell in love with so my 2 sisters and my niece each bought one for themselves. We got their last one.  The strap that goes around the sides and bottom unhooks and becomes a shoulder strap if you want it.


----------



## louiseb

Kindled Spirit said:


> Those are all beautiful bags louiseb  You have excellent taste


Thanks! I had help from posts in these threads.  I should be set, 6PM is having a big purse sale today and I glanced at them but don't think I need anymore purses for now.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Excellent choices, louiseb. You have great taste. I can't decide which is my favorite but that black one is calling to me.

You've inspired me to finally post the pix of my lovely Tano I was enabled to buy.



I am so pleased with this bag. Let me list the ways:

it is huge
the leather is great quality as is the manufracture
the color is rich and deep
it goes with my jeans and my work clothes
it is ideal for my Kindle, see the third picture
the strap fits perfectly and securely on my shoulder
I get tons of compliments

I could go on.  Thank you to the denizens of this thread. I would have never known about Tano and I would have not bought this one either.


----------



## louiseb

Your post does a better job showing the lovely color of the Tano purse. 

I forgot to mention the gold Coach purse has a lavender lining, I love that.


----------



## skyblue

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all these gorgeous bags!


----------



## Vet

skyblue said:


> It may indeed be too heavy for you. It is bigger than what I usually carry, but I plan to bring my iPad with me and I want extra room. We are going to London. I love to travel!


I returned my brown sugar Tano Tumbleweed and bought a black one. I really like this bag! It's a little heavy, but I want to carry my iPad (when I get it) in the main compartment and my k3 in one of the front pockets.


----------



## skyblue

I love the black one, too.  I can't wait to hear how you like the black one when you get it AND your iPad!


----------



## Jane917

They are all gorgeous bags, but I can't keep my eyes off the Tanos. Isn't the lining splendid?


----------



## Vet

Skyblue, I really like the black one. It came yesterday; iPad, not yet 

Jane, the inside is nice. The brown sugar really looked distressed.


----------



## skyblue

The Today Show offers include Christine Price handbags for $60.  I am not familiar with these bags, but they are leather.


----------



## angelmum3

skyblue said:


> The Today Show offers include Christine Price handbags for $60. I am not familiar with these bags, but they are leather.


GMTA - I saw that, thought it looked like a Fossil, but kicked up a notch! (regular price was $200?+?)

Deal is only good for 24 hours


----------



## louiseb

<sigh> I gotta stay away from this thread, I bought the Tinley - Grey and 2 necklaces from this deal.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

angelmum3 said:


> GMTA - I saw that, thought it looked like a Fossil, but kicked up a notch! (regular price was $200?+?)
> 
> Deal is only good for 24 hours


I can't even get into the site without a promo code.  Anybody know what it is?

_ETA: It is TODAYBAG and the website is this: http://todayshow.christinepriceinc.com/products.html_


----------



## kjn33

Unknown2cherubim suggested I post these pics of my Stitch & Swash bag. It's navy, with gray liner, and eggshell leaves on one side only. I absolutely love it! 
Louiseb, your Bella bag is great! 

















Sorry if they are too big!


----------



## louiseb

I use my Bella bag every weekend for my running around purse. I really love it, so soft but sturdy. I've gotten lots of compliments.


----------



## Sandpiper

Anybody want to know how to make photos smaller? 

I know how to if you post the photo with IMG code. (If there's some other code to post photos, maybe would be similar modification to that code?) Code starts simply with this:



To make it smaller, simply do this:

[IMG width=200]

That space is needed. Change the number to change size of photo. That's all there is to it. :)


----------



## julip

Bringing this over from the AA thread - thanks for the reminder, U2C! 

Ta da! Here is Ruby's gorgeous S&S bag - love love love it! Great custom design! I've really been wanting a grey one next, and this really isn't helping me wait on it! lol


----------



## Sandpiper

kjn33 said:


> Unknown2cherubim suggested I post these pics of my Stitch & Swash bag. It's navy, with gray liner, and eggshell leaves on one side only. I absolutely love it!
> Louiseb, your Bella bag is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if they are too big!


Now they're smaller.  It's not just because they're in a quote box.


----------



## kindlek

Found this over on page 3?  Page 3?  We're slippin' ladies LOL


----------



## mlewis78

Anyone receive a bag for Christmas (or planning to buy one with Christmas money)?


----------



## unknown2cherubim

mlewis78 said:


> Anyone receive a bag for Christmas (or planning to buy one with Christmas money)?


Yes, I received a lovely vintage Tano with the world's softest red leather. It is yummy and I'll post pix soon.


----------



## corkyb

I received the Tano Tumbleweed in a very beautiful blue.  I think it's called Velvet Blue.  I was thrilled and very surprised.


----------



## julip

corkyb and U2C - congrats on your new Tanos! Looking forward to pics! U2C, I have a red Tano too, in the ryder leather, and it is so buttery soft. Do you know what kind of leather yours is made of?

I am now the proud owner of a Tano Shopper - I've loved this style for some time and it is every bit as gorgeous as I thought it would be, even more actually. I was worried it would be too huge for me at 5'5", but it turns out the way it sags, it just looks like a wonderfully chic boho tote that fits just right. I was also worried I wouldn't like the lux leather as much as the others, but it is really beautiful. This is apparently a discontinued style, and the leather, while soft, was a bit scratchy in some spots. I gave it a few treatments of my Apple conditioner, and voila, it is super buttery soft. My favorite things about it is the rolled leather strap and the aubergine lining!

I'm using the Pursfection  organizer inside. It was a Christmas gift from one of my friends, and I believe it is the same organizer Kindled Spirit shared with us earlier in this thread! I like this one because it can be flattened or expanded. Another organizer I have made my slouchy bags too structured for my taste, but this one works great. The blue thing is an Ogon aluminum wallet which blocks the RFID cc scanners that people are using to steal credit card numbers now.


----------



## corkyb

Did you get it on sale by any chance, since it is discontinued?  Is the strap comfortable on your shoulder?


----------



## corkyb

Does anyone have this bag in bronze? If so, do you like it? I am seriously thinking of clicking the buy now button

http://www.irvsluggage.com/Tano-Boogie-Night-Metallic-Leather-Hobo-Bronze/TAO-4564-BRONZE


----------



## julip

I did get it on sale, and the last one at Must Have Bag, which is what pushed me over the edge  I think it was already 30% off, then it was during their recent sale with the extra 20% off the sale price.

That's Our Bag has them in several colors and a 10% off coupon GIFT10. The strap is super super comfy. Love it! The tassle strap with the toggle works really well in securing the bag closed, and it sits right under your arm which is even more security. I'm usually more apt to get zippered bags, but in this style I really prefer it to be open.

Tano Shopper

I'm definitely wanting a Boogie Bucket now since I really love this lux leather, and it's sort of like a smaller version of this bag.

That Boogie Nights really is gorgeous in that metallic leather! I haven't seen it in person, but it really is beautiful.


----------



## corkyb

Oh now I don't know if I want the shopper or the boogie nights.


----------



## corkyb

I ordered the bronze.  I am shameless.  I Haven't even used my new one yet.  And I have all those unused Fossils sitting in my closet.  I'm going to hold a fire sale I think.  But I don't have a bronze purse....and I've always wanted a metallic purse....


----------



## unknown2cherubim

corkyb said:


> I ordered the bronze. I am shameless. I Haven't even used my new one yet. And I have all those unused Fossils sitting in my closet. I'm going to hold a fire sale I think. But I don't have a bronze purse....and I've always wanted a metallic purse....


 I love my boogie night. I love the way it gleams. I just don't use it because it is an almond, springish color. I will use it once it is in season.


----------



## mlewis78

I wonder when Must Have Bag will get more Tano colors back in stock.


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> Does anyone have this bag in bronze? If so, do you like it? I am seriously thinking of clicking the buy now button
> 
> http://www.irvsluggage.com/Tano-Boogie-Night-Metallic-Leather-Hobo-Bronze/TAO-4564-BRONZE


I think it's a winner, Paula!


----------



## corkyb

Nordstrom sale on Fossil:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3157723?origin=category&resultback=7720

Nice hobo style or $98.00. Two colors


----------



## Vet

corkyb said:


> I received the Tano Tumbleweed in a very beautiful blue. I think it's called Velvet Blue. I was thrilled and very surprised.


Oh Paula! You did get it! We looked at the Tumbleweed on the same day!


----------



## corkyb

Vet, yes, I did. I think it was you that told me about it perhaps.  Did you get the blue also?


----------



## corkyb

One bronzie bucket boogie on it's way to NY.


----------



## corkyb

Or boogies nights, I can't keep these names straight.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

corkyb said:


> One bronzie bucket boogie on it's way to NY.


Oooo, hope you take pix.


----------



## corkyb

I'll take pictures of both.


----------



## Vet

corkyb said:


> Vet, yes, I did. I think it was you that told me about it perhaps. Did you get the blue also?


I apologize for taking so long to get back. Yep, we talked about the beautiful blue. I have such a hard time breaking away from black and brown bags! I bought the tumbleweed in black. I absolutely love it!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I had to rescue my favorite thread. Anyway, I said I'd post some pictures of my Christmas present. My gorgeous red Tano.



It is so soft and roomy and I love the double set of zipped pockets on the inside. It easily carries my K3 in Oberon in Patricia's beautiful zipped pouch. I thought there were other new handbags. I wanna see the pix!


----------



## Jane917

This Tano is not really new, but I have rarely used it. Your pictures reminded me to get it out and use it! The color looks similar to yours, though it looks like your straps match the bag. My straps are black.

This bag is bigger than I usually carry, but my Kindle fits nicely.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Jane917 said:


> This Tano is not really new, but I have rarely used it. Your pictures reminded me to get it out and use it! The color looks similar to yours, though it looks like your straps match the bag. My straps are black.
> 
> This bag is bigger than I usually carry, but my Kindle fits nicely.


Jane, that's the "Social Primer" right? I really like it. I just took a second chance offer on that one in a color called saddle or something. Why don't you use it? I am hoping to use mine a lot, because the size and the organization look pretty handy.


----------



## Jane917

unknown2cherubim said:


> Jane, that's the "Social Primer" right? I really like it. I just took a second chance offer on that one in a color called saddle or something. Why don't you use it? I am hoping to use mine a lot, because the size and the organization look pretty handy.


Yes, it is the Social Primer, which is the same bag as Dancing with the Stars, but another leather. The only reason it has not gotten is much use is that I have so many bags, but rarely change bags. The SP is a bit bigger than my comfort level, but it is now loaded and ready to hit the road tomorrow. I love the color.

Tano saddle is a gorgeous color. What is a second chance offer?


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Jane917 said:


> Tano saddle is a gorgeous color. What is a second chance offer?


Sorry, it is elephant which is more neutral. Good for what I was looking for actually. Second chance is an Ebay thing. This seller only has a rating of 12, and she didn't describe the bag very well so I didn't bid very high. In the meantime, I did a lot of research on the bag and discovered it was just what I wanted. In the meantime, it went to someone willing to bid higher than me. When that sale failed for whatever reason, the seller offered it to me. Armed with my new knowledge -- I took it.



Your bag is just gorgeous, seriously. It looks perfect for winter. Yummy.


----------



## Jane917

unknown2cherubim said:


> Sorry, it is elephant which is more neutral. Good for what I was looking for actually. Second chance is an Ebay thing. This seller only has a rating of 12, and she didn't describe the bag very well so I didn't bid very high. In the meantime, I did a lot of research on the bag and discovered it was just what I wanted. In the meantime, it went to someone willing to bid higher than me. When that sale failed for whatever reason, the seller offered it to me. Armed with my new knowledge -- I took it.


That color is beautiful.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

How embarrassing the overuse of "in the meantime."  So sorry!


----------



## fancynancy

Okay, ladies.  I've been reading this thread for at least half an hour now and I can't get to the info I want, so please help:  which bags that are currently available have a separate compartment that will fit a K2?  I assume the Sutter Large Zip (congrats to those who got that gorgeous teal!) is all gone at this point.  Can someone summarize?  

Love this thread, by the way.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

fancynancy said:


> Okay, ladies. I've been reading this thread for at least half an hour now and I can't get to the info I want, so please help: which bags that are currently available have a separate compartment that will fit a K2? I assume the Sutter Large Zip (congrats to those who got that gorgeous teal!) is all gone at this point. Can someone summarize?
> 
> Love this thread, by the way.


The Sutter Large Zip is still available at eBay...  I have one in black that is too large for me. I tried, I really tried... but since I don't carry my Kindle with me much, everything else gets lost in the bottom. (In fact, we went to Fargo today and I didn't even TAKE a purse. I just stuck my wallet in an inner zipper pocket of my winter coat, stuck my eyeglasses in an outside zipper chest pocket, my cell phone in my jeans pocket, and my chapstick in another coat pocket.) Send me a PM if you might want a black one (and a matching Sutter wallet). LOL


----------



## fancynancy

Thanks very much, Kimberly, but I have enough black handbags.  To be honest, I don't think I would really buy anything leather because of the weight, although it's possible that teal color could entice me.


----------



## akpak

I found a place here in Anchorage that carries Tano, and I'm "happy" to say that I don't actually care for their leather as much as I thought I would. It's beautiful to be sure, but it's a little "thinner" than I like.

Very happy with my Fossil!


----------



## Jane917

unknown2cherubim said:


> I had to rescue my favorite thread. Anyway, I said I'd post some pictures of my Christmas present. My gorgeous red Tano.
> 
> It is so soft and roomy and I love the double set of zipped pockets on the inside. It easily carries my K3 in Oberon in Patricia's beautiful zipped pouch. I thought there were other new handbags. I wanna see the pix!


I see you found the Tano Forum! Welcome!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Jane917 said:


> I see you found the Tano Forum! Welcome!


Thank you! Unfortunately, my second chance offer went south as the seller accidentally mailed the bag to the original winner. Good luck getting the bag from her, I'd say. As long as I get my money refunded easy come, easy go. Ah well.


----------



## Jane917

unknown2cherubim said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately, my second chance offer went south as the seller accidentally mailed the bag to the original winner. Good luck getting the bag from her, I'd say. As long as I get my money refunded easy come, easy go. Ah well.


I sure hope you get your money back with no fuss! The seller needs to take eBay 101!


----------



## skyblue

I carried my* Tano Tumbleweed* all over London last week. It really worked out well. The larger, distressed leather was quite prevalent there. It's multitude of pockets were fabulous for keeping me organized, and the large pocket made it a fabulous tote for shopping finds. It held up well in the rainy climate, too. I wish my hair could have faired that well!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

corkyb said:


> One bronzie bucket boogie on it's way to NY.


Weren't you going to post pix? Hmmmmm?

My boss saw my Marine Blue Tano bucket yesterday -- she really liked it.

Day three of my Ebay saga: The seller said she put the wrong tracking number on Ebay and my Tano Social Primer is actually on its way to moi. I am hopeful. Jane has one so that's a real plus. Jane's taste is excellent. Of course, when I didn't think I was going to get it I put a bid on a Tano "Different Slopes."

I'm just not sure how I'm going to explain to Mr. U2C the sudden profusion of new handbags.


----------



## Sandpiper

And I'm still lovin' my three Tano Tumbleweeds!     Wish more bags were made with outside zip pockets.


----------



## Jane917

unknown2cherubim said:


> Day three of my Ebay saga: The seller said she put the wrong tracking number on Ebay and my Tano Social Primer is actually on its way to moi. I am hopeful. Jane has one so that's a real plus. Jane's taste is excellent. Of course, when I didn't think I was going to get it I put a bid on a Tano "Different Slopes."


Thank you for that compliment, U2C!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Now this is my kinda thread!!! I had a great time reading through it and drooling over the purses.


----------



## mcostas

tag


----------



## albianne

Thought I would bump this thread up so it wouldn't get buried.  I loved every picture and am relieved to see that I am not alone in my love for purses and accessories.


----------



## Bunny Hugger

Ahhh.....Hello friends    I am really loving this thread.  Y'all have such great taste!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Thanks for bumping.  I have some pix to take and share of new acquisitions and this reminded me  

So albianne and Bunny Hugger, what bags are you using which carry your Kindles?


----------



## skyblue

I did some checking to see if the Fossil Sutter was still available.  I think Kindleboard members scooped them all up!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I resisted forever and then ended up with three.  They are my favorite purses of all time.  I have a black and a brown and I'm constantly switching between them depending on what I'm wearing.  I keep most of my small things in two zip cosmetic bags and it makes swapping easy.  I just dumped everything out a few minutes ago to switch from my black to my brown.

I also got a turquoise that I will carry more in the spring and summer.

This Fossil bag meets all my qualifications for a bag.  Crossbody, not too heavy, large but not to large to carry every day, different compartments, holds all my gadgets that I need it to hold.  It's the perfect bag for me.

I think someone here offered me a white one at one time.  I didn't think I wanted it but if that is still available, I'd be interested since (hopefully) warmer weather will be here soon.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

skyblue said:


> I did some checking to see if the Fossil Sutter was still available. I think Kindleboard members scooped them all up!


I still have my large black Sutter with a matching wallet for sale.


----------



## skyblue

I haven't even needed a purse for TWO DAYS because we have been snowed in! LOL  We shoveled out, but EVERYTHING was closed so we couldn't actually go any where..  Schools and many activities are still closed today.


----------



## Bunny Hugger

unknown2cherubim said:


> Thanks for bumping. I have some pix to take and share of new acquisitions and this reminded me
> 
> So albianne and Bunny Hugger, what bags are you using which carry your Kindles?


Right now I'm carrying a Coach Poppy Signature Sateen Pocket Hobo with my Coach bunny keyfob on it. The interior zippered pocket is the perfect size for my Kindle. I have this bag in both black & kaleidoscope, I really love the size of it. In addition to that I have *a few* other Coach bags 

http://luxboutique.blogspot.com/2010/07/coach-poppy-signature-sateen-pocket.html


----------



## albianne

I also couldn't resist the large Fossil Sutter and ended up with 3, 2 of which I am still waiting for from Ebay (tan and turquoise), the other one I bought new with tags from kijiji (red).  I am so disappointed as I took my red bag with me shopping today and somewhere in Sephora I got slimed.  I suspect it was hand cream on the sales checkout counter but as I was walking out I noticed a darker stain about an inch or so in diameter.  So I really need advice on what to do or what to buy to clean it.  I think if I was to condition the whole bag the darker spot might blend in better as it seems to me that the pics I have seen where people conditioned their bags they seem to take on a bit of a sheen and a darker hue - correct me if I am wrong.  The red bag I have is not a vibrant red , actually kind of dull or muddy red, I think it would look much better with some conditioner - but what kind?  Also noticed while in The Bay that the small fossil sutter has a back pocket that fits my kindle 3 with lighted amazon cover no problem but really only has room in the inner pocket for a wallet and not much more, but most of you probably know that, but just in case there are other newbies to the thread.


----------



## corkyb

Kindle Gracie said:


> I resisted forever and then ended up with three. They are my favorite purses of all time. I have a black and a brown and I'm constantly switching between them depending on what I'm wearing. I keep most of my small things in two zip cosmetic bags and it makes swapping easy. I just dumped everything out a few minutes ago to switch from my black to my brown.
> 
> I also got a turquoise that I will carry more in the spring and summer.
> 
> This Fossil bag meets all my qualifications for a bag. Crossbody, not too heavy, large but not to large to carry every day, different compartments, holds all my gadgets that I need it to hold. It's the perfect bag for me.
> 
> I think someone here offered me a white one at one time. I didn't think I wanted it but if that is still available, I'd be interested since (hopefully) warmer weather will be here soon.


I think that might have been me. I have a white and a yellow that haven't even been out of the bag. I have a turquoise used once, and a red never used, but it's not stored in a bag. Then I have the black one that you would have to pray out of my cold dead hands unless I end up loving the Barbara Makowsky shiny black one that is similar to the Fossil. Anyway, if anyone is interested in any of the above four large zip top fossils, just make me an offer. I can probably be talked out of any of them, save maybe the red.
I thought i posted this from work, but I must have gotten interruped.
Paula


----------



## Kindle Krista

Bunny Hugger said:


> Right now I'm carrying a Coach Poppy Signature Sateen Pocket Hobo with my Coach bunny keyfob on it. The interior zippered pocket is the perfect size for my Kindle. I have this bag in both black & kaleidoscope, I really love the size of it. In addition to that I have *a few* other Coach bags
> 
> http://luxboutique.blogspot.com/2010/07/coach-poppy-signature-sateen-pocket.html


Ohh I LOVE that one!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

albianne said:


> I also couldn't resist the large Fossil Sutter and ended up with 3, 2 of which I am still waiting for from Ebay (tan and turquoise), the other one I bought new with tags from kijiji (red). I am so disappointed as I took my red bag with me shopping today and somewhere in Sephora I got slimed. I suspect it was hand cream on the sales checkout counter but as I was walking out I noticed a darker stain about an inch or so in diameter. So I really need advice on what to do or what to buy to clean it. I think if I was to condition the whole bag the darker spot might blend in better as it seems to me that the pics I have seen where people conditioned their bags they seem to take on a bit of a sheen and a darker hue - correct me if I am wrong. <snipped>


I tried conditioner when I had an cuticle oil stain on one of my Fossils. No go. What did help was a twice-a-day application of cornstarch, after I rubbed the spot enough to warm the leather. It took a solid week of 2 to 3 times a day before it looked significantly better.

http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_7661886_eliminate-hair-oil-stains-leather.html

No other method worked for me.

I like my large red Fossil. The red is perfect for me, it isn't that orangey, in-your-face red, but about as subtle as a red purse gets. Different strokes for different folks, eh albianne?



> http://luxboutique.blogspot.com/2010/07/coach-poppy-signature-sateen-pocket.html


Now that's a pretty bag! I love Coach but Mary and Jane got me hooked on Tano. I'm currently carrying this:


and I've just pre-ordered this from Tano's new spring collection (although in "natural" not in the orange color shown):


The Tanos are great for holding my Kindle with room to spare.


----------



## albianne

corkyb I sent you a pm


----------



## Bunny Hugger

I'm really digging the Tano's.  The leather looks really buttery.  They have a store in town that sells them so I'll go check them out in person.  I love the smell of a leather purse.


----------



## Jen

I haven't spent a ton of time over here, but I did promise to come post pictures of my S & S bag and accessories. Love it!! 
The pictures I posted over there are gigantic, so I'll tone these down a notch!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Oooooooh! So pretty!!! 



Jen said:


> I haven't spent a ton of time over here, but I did promise to come post pictures of my S & S bag and accessories. Love it!!
> The pictures I posted over there are gigantic, so I'll tone these down a notch!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen, I absolutely love it!


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, I LOVE your bag and accessories! I am positively pea green with envy. . If I had some additional cash right now I would seriously consider purchasing one of those lovely bags. Which color is your combination? They different from the swatches. I love *Kindle Krista's* British Tan, too. Thanks for posting photos. I love to live vicariously through all of you.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Oh man!  Now I'm tempted and I didn't think I would be.  Thanks for those pix, Jen!


----------



## Kindle Krista

I posted this in another thread but thought I would post it here too. I was thrilled when my S & S bag arrived this week. I didn't get the neat accessories that Jen did but now I am wishing I had! lol. I do love the bag though. So very soft.


----------



## Jen

I got the tote, I think it's an inch smaller than the bella bag, that's it.  It looks like Krista's is the tote also.

Skyblue - it's the grey leather with grey ink.  I love how it looks almost brown but not quite!


----------



## albianne

ooohh, these are very nice!  How do they close at the top, is there a magnet?


----------



## PraiseGod13

Okay... I plead total ignorance!  I've Googled S & S and can't find anything like these gorgeous bags.  How do I find them??


----------



## Neo

Albianne: yes, they close with a magnet at the top 

PraiseGod, you can find (and customize!) these beauties here :

http://www.stitchandswash.com/


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> I got the tote, I think it's an inch smaller than the bella bag, that's it. It looks like Krista's is the tote also.


Yes mine is the tote too. I ordered the same leather as the bella bag. I wanted hearts instead of the original bella bag print. Have I mentioned yet that I LOVE my bag?


----------



## PraiseGod13

Mercy, those are gorgeous.... thanks!


----------



## Guest

This is my new bag. It's hand painted leather and I love it!


----------



## skyblue

Wow!  Nothing like a cool new bag to lift your spirits, NYCKindleFan!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Guest

Those StitchandSwash bags are great!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

NYCKindleFan said:


> This is my new bag. It's hand painted leather and I love it!


Oh that makes me think of spring! It is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing it. Now share where you bought it!


----------



## ayuryogini

I haven't been on the board for a while, and though I've missed y'all, I've got to admit, it's saved me a ton of money!!!
I'm still using and enjoying my grey Tano. I love how heavy duty it is. 
I'm intrigued tho: what does S & S stand for?
Thanks.


----------



## skyblue

ayuryogini said:


> I haven't been on the board for a while, and though I've missed y'all, I've got to admit, it's saved me a ton of money!!!
> I'm still using and enjoying my grey Tano. I love how heavy duty it is.
> I'm intrigued tho: what does S & S stand for?
> Thanks.


Stitch and Swash. It's the Bella bag from the Twighlight movie that everyone here loves so much! They say the leather is incredibly soft!

 [URL=http://www.stitchandswash.com/catalog.php]http://www.stitchandswash.com/catalog.php?cat=15[/url]


----------



## kjn33

NYCKindleFan said:


> This is my new bag. It's hand painted leather and I love it!


Love that! Where can I get one?


----------



## Neo

kjn33 said:


> Love that! Where can I get one?


It's an Anuschka bag - they are wonderful, and the leather is so soft, you wouldn't believe it!!!!

They sell them in various places, including 6pm, shopnbc, ebags and zappos 

Have fun browsing


----------



## albianne

Has anyone got a Medium Green Large Fossil Sutter ZB2343 that they want to sell?  I love this color and cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## Jane917

I am in need of a versatile spring bag, and am about to order this Sherpani bag. I have a couple of other Sherpani bags, and am very pleased with the quality.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have been looking for a particular purse for an entire year and I finally found it a few weeks ago. It is Italian leather, very soft and nice. I love the painted flowers on it. It goes with everything so I'm happy that I finally found it!!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Jane917 said:


> I am in need of a versatile spring bag, and am about to order this Sherpani bag. I have a couple of other Sherpani bags, and am very pleased with the quality.


That's a nice bag! Does it come with the little coin purse that is shown in one of the pictures?


----------



## skyblue

*Kindle Gracie*, I love your bag! It is GORGEOUS! I've seen some leather bags with flowers, but none as pretty as yours! Enjoy!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, thank you.  I had seen it at TJMaxx last year and didn't buy it.  I kicked myself for the longest time but, finally, I saw it again this year!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I prefer cross body and most all my bags are but I made an exception for this one.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Jane917 said:


> I am in need of a versatile spring bag, and am about to order this Sherpani bag. I have a couple of other Sherpani bags, and am very pleased with the quality.


What are your favorite things about them, Jane? I do love their brightness.

_ETA: OMGoodness, I just saw Kindle Gracie's beautiful, gorgeous, fabulous bag. Wow! _

_I've pre-ordered a Tano Disco Decadence in "natural." I'll have something to show off when it finally arrives. _


----------



## Jane917

unknown2cherubim said:


> What are your favorite things about them, Jane? I do love their brightness.


I like the construction, company policies, colors, etc and etc. However, I am also considering the Haiku City Satchel, but not in the color pictured here.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't usually take the time to put my cross body across my body.  Sometimes I do.  It just depends.  I usually just carry it as a shoulder purse.


----------



## angelmum3

Kindle Gracie - GORGEOUS!  I actually went to TJMaxx - but I was looking for some winter purse colors, I didnt peruse the current color side!!


----------



## angelmum3

albianne said:


> Has anyone got a Medium Green Large Fossil Sutter ZB2343 that they want to sell? I love this color and cannot find it anywhere.


I havent seen Sutter style purses at the usual places at all - I thought I could pick one up on a clearance (at least 30% off!) but where have all the Sutters gone?

I have purse envy!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I should really unsubscribe from this thread. I don't NEED anymore purses. NONE. This is just an evil thread. LOL


----------



## Sandpiper

KimberlyinMN said:


> I should really unsubscribe from this thread. I don't NEED anymore purses. NONE. This is just an evil thread. LOL


That's why I have stayed away for a while. I've just been using my Tano Tumbleweeds. Sutters have stayed in the drawer.  I did buy a Coach that was on sale this winer.


----------



## corkyb

angelmum3 said:


> I havent seen Sutter style purses at the usual places at all - I thought I could pick one up on a clearance (at least 30% off!) but where have all the Sutters gone?
> 
> I have purse envy!


We bought them all! There are none left for the discount stores to carry.


----------



## Jane917

I am so happy to see so many Tano users here. You don't even want to know how many Tanos I have bought and sold in the last couple of years.


----------



## corkyb

How come you don't sell a few on here?  I love my Tanos and would love a few more even.  Expensive little buggers though


----------



## Jane917

corkyb said:


> How come you don't sell a few on here? I love my Tanos and would love a few more even. Expensive little buggers though


I have sold a few on eBay, but not in quite a while. If you are looking for anything in particular, PM me and I will let you know what I have. On the Tano forum there is a thread about "sightings" of deals and sales involving Tano. A lot of the Tano forum gals sell their Tanos on Bonanza. Used Tanos can often be picked up at pretty good prices.


----------



## skyblue

I saw some of the large "sutter style" bags at Macy's recently.  They were NOT Fossil, but were an identical style and size.  I can't remember the exact brand, but they looked pretty nice.

My Tano is the Tumbleweed.  It is a very large bag so I usually save it for travel when I need to carry a lot and have it organized.  It works great for bringing my iPad, but can get very heavy quickly.  Tanks are awesome bags.  

I considered another Tano, but found a cool Michael Kors bag at TJMaxx for summer.


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> My Tano is the Tumbleweed. It is a very large bag so I usually save it for travel when I need to carry a lot and have it organized. It works great for bringing my iPad, but can get very heavy quickly. Tanks are awesome bags.


Were you the one who started the Tano craze here that I got caught up in? Looooong time ago someone mentioned Tano Tumbleweed for traveling. And so I did "it" times three.  Plus a couple other Tanos on sale from Must Have Bags.


----------



## Jane917

Sandpiper said:


> Were you the one who started the Tano craze here that I got caught up in? Looooong time ago someone mentioned Tano Tumbleweed for traveling. And so I did "it" times three.  Plus a couple other Tanos on sale from Must Have Bags.


I love Must Have Bags. They have such great service and Alexandra is truly a nice person! I am not sure who started the craze, but I started buying Tanos several years ago. The Tano Forum has sort of died down, probably due to the economy, but up to a year ago it was a very busy forum with even more posts than this one!


----------



## angelmum3

chuckle - 

I also learned to stay far far away from this thread!  But now that I have a new bed, and a new couch... I do love my fossil bag - I bought it because of this crazy purse thread (enablers   ) Bought my bag BEFORE I got my kindle to be exact!!  

Its a gorgeous paprika - great summer/spring color, but I did feel funny carrying it in winter - but since I got my kindle in February I wanted to keep the kindle and Fossil bag - 

so since its spring, I thought I could get a clearance (ie cheap! ) bag!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Jane917 said:


> I love Must Have Bags. They have such great service and Alexandra is truly a nice person! I am not sure who started the craze, but I started buying Tanos several years ago. The Tano Forum has sort of died down, probably due to the economy, but up to a year ago it was a very busy forum with even more posts than this one!


Yeah, the Tano Forum is pretty dead.

I love Tano's style choices and use of leather.

I now have a Tano elephant (greyish taupe) Social Primer, brown Minilisa (which I'm going to sell), black Sexbomb (ditto), red In a Pinch, blue and almond Boogies, orange wallet, grey Different Slopes, Black Superthrilled and truffle (brown) Pleasuredome. I'm still on the look out for a used minilisa that isn't brown, red or black.



I'm addicted.


----------



## Jane917

unknown2cherubim said:


> I now have a Tano elephant (greyish taupe) Social Primer, brown Minilisa (which I'm going to sell), black Sexbomb (ditto), red In a Pinch, blue and almond Boogies, orange wallet, grey Different Slopes, Black Superthrilled and truffle (brown) Pleasuredome. I'm still on the look out for a used minilisa that isn't brown, red or black.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm addicted.


Yup, you got the addiction! I have a wine Social Primer, blue Case in Point, apricot Jeans Addiction, pomegranite Postage Stamp, lawn Petite Larceny. I used to have more.


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> Were you the one who started the Tano craze here that I got caught up in? Looooong time ago someone mentioned Tano Tumbleweed for traveling. And so I did "it" times three.  Plus a couple other Tanos on sale from Must Have Bags.


Yes, *Sandpiper*, I believe it was me that initially lead you down the Tano path....    It's all good, right?!


----------



## CandyTX

This thread scares me. I usually have two purses. One small one for when we have to go somewhere fancy like and a big one to hold all my stuff.

BUT... I've lately been having to dress up and match more for meetings and networking meeting.

A friend actually gifted me a large (I mean HUGE) Miche bag and a few shells. I love it and it will be great for conferences and when I travel, but it's really too big for every day use.

*I've always liked the Miche regular sized bags, but now of course I don't see any when I'm thinking of buying! Does anyone have one? Can you tell me if your Kindle with Amazon lighted cover will fit in it?*

Yes, my one requirement is that my Kindle fit in it. I know.

I don't really carry much - my Kindle in a lighted cover, my phone, my epi pen and my wallet.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

My current purse of choice is by Thirty One. Well, I actually have two of them.  One is the organizing shoulder bag (it's an awesome crossbody) and the other is the Albany bag. Both are in the Hampton fabric -- black with black swirls.  The Albany bag has quite a bit of room. (I don't sell these, just use them.)


----------



## bobavey

My daughter, who is multi-talented, designs and sells many items, including purses. Check out her website -- Sew Determined.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

bobavey said:


> My daughter, who is multi-talented, designs and sells many items, including purses. Check out her website -- Sew Determined.


Could you share a link to the website please?


----------



## hudsonam

...sneaking back in to get ideas for a new purse...


----------



## ayuryogini

Cobbie said:


> Does anyone own an S&S pleated clutch?


What is an S&S pleated clutch?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

When I visited Amsterdam last month, there was a purse museum!  I didn't go in as it was Sunday morning and closed....
I wonder how many purse museums there are?


----------



## skyblue

ayuryogini said:


> What is an S&S pleated clutch?


http://www.stitchandswash.com/catalog.php?cat=1&pid=173


----------



## ayuryogini

skyblue said:


> http://www.stitchandswash.com/catalog.php?cat=1&pid=173


Thanks, skyblue.

A purse museum in Amsterdam!?! I want to go!!!

On another note, I discovered a gorgeous handbag on etsy when I was browsing yesterday. I knew immediately who I wanted to share this with...my fellow handbag lovers. I can't vouch for it, but it sure is beautiful.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/66821351/opelle-ballet-bag-italian-cowhide-in


----------



## Neo

ayuryogini said:


> I discovered a gorgeous handbag on etsy when I was browsing yesterday. I knew immediately who I wanted to share this with...my fellow handbag lovers. I can't vouch for it, but it sure is beautiful.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/66821351/opelle-ballet-bag-italian-cowhide-in


OMG, gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do prefer her bigger model (almost identical just bigger, lol), and wonder if she would agree to make it with silver hardware?? Hmm, may be worth pursuing - I can just see my iPad in its Vaja case, sliding into this purse ... LOL


----------



## Jen

*Neo*........._maybe_ I want you to tell me if you find out if she'll do silver hardware...that bag is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I like the bigger one too.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> *Neo*........._maybe_ I want you to tell me if you find out if she'll do silver hardware...that bag is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I like the bigger one too.


LOL Jen! I just sent her the message - I'm actually looking at the Lotus bag in the soft black pebbled leather, and if she says yes, I'm going for it 

So let me know if you want to know or not


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> LOL Jen! I just sent her the message - I'm actually looking at the Lotus bag in the soft black pebbled leather, and if she says yes, I'm going for it
> 
> So let me know if you want to know or not


After I posted that I was laughing because if I did buy that, we'd have TWO of the exact same purse! But, I really like the clay color. I'd be much more likely to buy if she did silver hardware, so I guess I do want you to let me know if you do.....although I really SHOULDN'T!!!!


----------



## ayuryogini

I love the Clay color, as well, and the brass hardware.

Neo, I hope you can get one with the silver color, though, and yes won't it look beautiful with your Olive Vaja iPad case? I should have known we could count on Neo....
I want one, too!!! The clay or black would look lovely with my Violet Vaja....

I miss Kindleboard when I'm away, but I sure do spend less money!


----------



## Neo

LOL Ayuryogini! You know, that violet Vaja would look stunning with the Clay... Just saying  ...  

I have sent the maker an e-mail last night, but no answer yet (I assume she's busy making purses, lol) - but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I was reading the feedback left by her customers (and which is stellar, by the way), and it seems she has done it before, once at least, so maybe there is hope


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Neo said:


> LOL Ayuryogini! You know, that violet Vaja would look stunning with the Clay... Just saying ...
> 
> I have sent the maker an e-mail last night, but no answer yet (I assume she's busy making purses, lol) - but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I was reading the feedback left by her customers (and which is stellar, by the way), and it seems she has done it before, once at least, so maybe there is hope


I am anxious to see what you find out.

Here is my latest beauty. It's my spring bag.



























I can easily fit in my Kindle and everything else I need. It is a crossbody so very comfy to go hands free. The leather is pre-distressed.


----------



## ayuryogini

Nice bag, *unknown2cherubim*! Thanks for sharing pics with us. I love my Smog Tano. It's the only bag I used all winter (except for a small Fossil when I just needed a smaller bag).

I think I'm going to order one of the etsy 'Opelle' bags. I love the Clay color, but I think it's similar to smog, so now I'm looking at the beautiful Bisque that will be great for Spring & Summer.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

ayuryogini said:


> Nice bag, *unknown2cherubim*! Thanks for sharing pics with us. I love my Smog Tano. It's the only bag I used all winter (except for a small Fossil when I just needed a smaller bag).
> 
> I think I'm going to order one of the etsy 'Opelle' bags. I love the Clay color, but I think it's similar to smog, so now I'm looking at the beautiful Bisque that will be great for Spring & Summer.


Did you hear back from her?


----------



## hudsonam

unknown2cherubim said:


> Did you hear back from her?


I want to know too!


----------



## Neo

OK ladies, sorry it took me so long to get back to you, but the woman who makes the Opelle purses wasn't feeling well and it took her some time to get back to me (I finally got all the answers late last night). But when she did, she was really sweet and helpful  

Anyway, she does accommodate requests for nickel hardware instead of golden, if and when she has it. Her hardware is custom made for her, and mostly she gets golden. Right now, she has only golden, but expects to get the nickel in 2-3 weeks, if all goes according to plan (she said there are some occasional delays).

Because I am dead set on the Lotus purse, I still started discussing strap length with her, and here again she was super nice and helpful. I then asked her if I could pre-order the purse, understanding that it will get to me whenever she gets the silver colored hardware, which means that it will probably be at the end of the month (I just don't want to have to bother her again and again, asking if she got it yet, lol). She said it was no problem.

So late last night, I ordered my Opelle Lotus bag, in soft pebbled black leather  

I will report back when I get it (which may be at the same time I finally get my Vaja case for my iPad, lol)


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> OK ladies, sorry it took me so long to get back to me, but the woman who makes the Opelle purses wasn't feeling well and it took her some time to get back to me (I finally got all the answers late last night). But when she did, she was really sweet and helpful
> 
> Anyway, she does accommodate requests for nickel hardware instead of golden, if and when she has it. Her hardware is custom made for her, and mostly she gets golden. Right now, she has only golden, but expect to get the nickel in 2-3 weeks, if all goes according to plan (she said there are some occasional delays).
> 
> Because I am dead set on the Lotus purse, I still started discussing strap length with her, and here again she was super nice and helpful. I then asked her if I could pre-order the purse, understanding that it will get to me whenever she gets the silver colored hardware, which means that it will probably be at the end of the month (I just don't want to have to bother her again and again, asking if she got it yet, lol). She said it was no problem.
> 
> So late last night, I ordered my Opelle Lotus bag, in soft pebbled black leather
> 
> I will report back when I get it (which may be at the same time I finally get my Vaja case for my iPad, lol)


Awesome! I only wish the shipping wasn't so high to the US, but I may take the plunge anyway.


----------



## Neo

hudsonam said:


> Awesome! I only wish the shipping wasn't so high to the US, but I may take the plunge anyway.


I know, USD20 for shipping is quite steep, but I just really got a crush on that particular purse, so that's that . I have a thing for purses in general, but don't crush that often. I just hope that the final product will look as nice as on the pictures! In that case it will be totally worth it, and if you consider the price and shipping as a whole, it's actually a reasonable price for a beautiful leather purse that has the perfect strap length for your size 

Which one are you looking at, and which color?


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> I know, USD20 for shipping is quite steep, but I just really got a crush on that particular purse, so that's that . I have a thing for purses in general, but don't crush that often. I just hope that the final product will look as nice as on the pictures! In that case it will be totally worth it, and if you consider the price and shipping as a whole, it's actually a reasonable price for a beautiful leather purse that has the perfect strap length for your size
> 
> Which one are you looking at, and which color?


I'm considering the Ballet bag, possibly in grey... I usually get my purses either on sale or at the outlets (Dooney, Fossil, etc) so paying full price is not usually in me, but these look gorgeous.


----------



## Neo

The Ballet bag is so pretty too!!!! If I'm happy with the Lotus, I may spring for a ballet too at a later point, maybe in the washed lamb skin, as a smaller purse (but right now I need bigger, for business travel and such, in which I can also throw my laptop and stuff).

I think you should totally go for it and let us know how you like it


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> The Ballet bag is so pretty too!!!! If I'm happy with the Lotus, I may spring for a ballet too at a later point, maybe in the washed lamb skin, as a smaller purse (but right now I need bigger, for business travel and such, in which I can also throw my laptop and stuff).
> 
> I think you should totally go for it and let us know how you like it


Oh, purses, tea... so much to buy, so little time!  What do you mean by "the perfect strap length?" Does she customize the shoulder strap, or are you referring to the crossbody strap?

I'm so torn between the sizes of the Ballet Bag. I don't like a huge purse, but will the Baby be big enough...


----------



## ayuryogini

*Neo*, that's so exciting for you; I can't wait to see it. I'm so glad she can accommodate the nickel hardware.

The Lotus Bag is the one I want as well. My only trouble now is the color; I just requested some swatches; I love the Clay color, but am concerned it's too close to the Tano Smog. 
I also like the lighter Bisque, Shell and Iced Blush. Oh, what to do, what to do?

She responded to me fairly quickly when I wrote to her last week; here is her response, as it sounds like a few of us are interested in her bags, so probably some helpful information.

_"...If you're looking to carry both an ipad and a kindle I would recommend the Lotus ~ the Ballet might be a bit small. It would accommodate both items but just, and wouldn't leave much room for anything else. 
The opening on the Lotus bag is 13", 12" on the Ballet.
Both bags are fairly light for leather ~ the Lotus weighs approx. 750 g / 25 oz and the Ballet weighs 550 g / 19 oz. Either bag can be made up with or without the twist strap detail.
Unfortunately I don't recommend the silver lambskin for any of the larger styles. It's not really strong enough to create a sturdy lasting bag so I tend to use it only in the smaller bags."_



hudsonam said:


> Oh, purses, tea... so much to buy, so little time!  What do you mean by "the perfect strap length?" Does she customize the shoulder strap, or are you referring to the crossbody strap?
> I'm so torn between the sizes of the Ballet Bag. I don't like a huge purse, but will the Baby be big enough...


Oh, you're so right! We have such dilemmas, don't we?  I noticed in her feedback, that she does customize strap length. Not sure which ones, but my guess would be either. You could always ask, she responds pretty quickly. If you do, please let us know what she says. There are also some pics with the nickel hardware, but it's a little hard to tell.


----------



## hudsonam

I caught myself admiring a gorgeous bedding set from Garnet Hill and thinking, "Too bad it's so expensive," yet I'll totally consider spending as much on a purse.


----------



## hudsonam

ayuryogini said:


> *Neo*, that's so exciting for you; I can't wait to see it. I'm so glad she can accommodate the nickel hardware.
> 
> The Lotus Bag is the one I want as well. My only trouble now is the color; I just requested some swatches; I love the Clay color, but am concerned it's too close to the Tano Smog.
> I also like the lighter Bisque, Shell and Iced Blush. Oh, what to do, what to do?
> 
> She responded to me fairly quickly when I wrote to her last week; here is her response, as it sounds like a few of us are interested in her bags, so probably some helpful information.
> 
> _"...If you're looking to carry both an ipad and a kindle I would recommend the Lotus ~ the Ballet might be a bit small. It would accommodate both items but just, and wouldn't leave much room for anything else.
> The opening on the Lotus bag is 13", 12" on the Ballet.
> Both bags are fairly light for leather ~ the Lotus weighs approx. 750 g / 25 oz and the Ballet weighs 550 g / 19 oz. Either bag can be made up with or without the twist strap detail.
> Unfortunately I don't recommend the silver lambskin for any of the larger styles. It's not really strong enough to create a sturdy lasting bag so I tend to use it only in the smaller bags."_
> 
> Oh, you're so right! We have such dilemmas, don't we?  I noticed in her feedback, that she does customize strap length. Not sure which ones, but my guess would be either. You could always ask, she responds pretty quickly. If you do, please let us know what she says. There are also some pics with the nickel hardware, but it's a little hard to tell.


Well, I pulled the trigger. I knew I should stay out of this thread!  You are all evil! But in a good way. LOL! I ordered the Baby Ballet and it's in stock, so hopefully I'll get it soon! I'll be sure to post pics.
http://www.etsy.com/transaction/49094884


----------



## unknown2cherubim

hudsonam said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger. I knew I should stay out of this thread!  You are all evil! But in a good way. LOL! I ordered the Baby Ballet and it's in stock, so hopefully I'll get it soon! I'll be sure to post pics.
> http://www.etsy.com/transaction/49094884


That is simply one elegant purse, chic. Please post pix. I'll be haunting this thread daily until you do (and you too Neo and ayuryogini).


----------



## hudsonam

Will do. And I absolutely love your siggie. 

I doubt my pictures will hold a candle to hers, but I'll do my best!


----------



## Neo

Yayy *Hudsonam*, congratulations!!!!! That is a gorgeous purse, can't wait for you to get it and let us know all about it and how much you love it - and how you feel it fits, size wise 

Thank you *Ayuryogini* !!!! You know, I think the clay is really gorgeous, the only thing that makes me not go for it is that I wear a lot of grey, and I worry that because it's not a true grey but more of a grey with a brown tinge, it may just not fit . But I think it would be different enough from the Tano smog! Please share with us when you get your swatches 

LOL *U2C*, and thank you: feels like you are on purse watch with us, except that on mine we are in for the long haul


----------



## hudsonam

I wish she offered payment plans, because I really want one of the larger ones in clay!!

ETA: I just noticed that the one I ordered does not have the tassel. I really want the tassel! I sent her a message asking if she can add one and how much would that be. I'll let you know what she says.

ETAA: Ok, now I'm wondering if I should have ordered the regular size Ballet bag instead of the Baby Ballet.  The Baby is only slightly smaller than the purse I have now, and I think it'll hold my stuff fine, but maybe it will be a smidgen small? Arrgh, I'm so indecisive. Assuming she'd even let me switch my order at this point.  LOL!

This is what I have now, but when I measured mine, the zipper opening was only 12" - http://www.zappos.com/fossil-liberty-convertible-satchel


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I have yet to find the perfect grey purse, Neo. Same reason as you, finding true grey is difficult. I have a Tano Different Slopes which is pretty much the right color but turned out not to be practical as far as organizing goes.


----------



## ayuryogini

hudsonam said:


> ETAA: Ok, now I'm wondering if I should have ordered the regular size Ballet bag instead of the Baby Ballet.  The Baby is only slightly smaller than the purse I have now, and I think it'll hold my stuff fine, but maybe it will be a smidgen small? Arrgh, I'm so indecisive. Assuming she'd even let me switch my order at this point.  LOL!
> This is what I have now, but when I measured mine, the zipper opening was only 12" - http://www.zappos.com/fossil-liberty-convertible-satchel


Oooh, I like the Fossil you're carrying now. One thing you could do is write and let her know the stuff you like to carry and get her recommendation on the bag to order. That's what I did, and she helped me decide. Also, one thing I really like about the shorter strap on the Lotus is how there's a twist on each end, and she said she could do it on the Ballet Bag, too.... Just a thought 



Neo said:


> Thank you *Ayuryogini* !!!! You know, I think the clay is really gorgeous, the only thing that makes me not go for it is that I wear a lot of grey, and I worry that because it's not a true grey but more of a grey with a brown tinge, it may just not fit . But I think it would be different enough from the Tano smog! Please share with us when you get your swatches


You're welcome!! Happy to oblige 
She sent my swatches today, so I should know soon!


----------



## hudsonam

ayuryogini said:


> Oooh, I like the Fossil you're carrying now. One thing you could do is write and let her know the stuff you like to carry and get her recommendation on the bag to order. That's what I did, and she helped me decide. Also, one thing I really like about the shorter strap on the Lotus is how there's a twist on each end, and she said she could do it on the Ballet Bag, too.... Just a thought


I actually love my Fossil, but it's time for something new. I heard back from her (she is so nice) and decided to go with the Ballet bag.  I'm sticking with the black pebbled leather, although I had a hard time deciding. I think I'll stick with the straight strap, and save the twist for my next one.  Just no one tell my husband how much money I spent on a purse! LOL.


----------



## Neo

Nice *Hudsonam*, and I think you did well to change: I'm sure the Baby Ballet would have been wonderful, but when in doubt on purses, I find it always better to go for bigger, as a purse that is even just a smudge too small ends up being very frustrating to use, in my experience! I can't wait for you to get it - was it also ready to ship? Then you can tell me all about the leather, as my Lotus will come in the same black pebbled 

Hope you get your swatches really fast *Ayuryogini*!!!!!

*U2C*, that Tano is gorgeous, and perfect grey!!!! But I think I see what you mean with the organization issue, and can imagine that whatever you throw in there kind of puddles in the middle? Please do let me know if you ever find the perfect grey purse, and I'll definitely do the same


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Neo said:


> <snipped>
> 
> *U2C*, that Tano is gorgeous, and perfect grey!!!! But I think I see what you mean with the organization issue, and can imagine that whatever you throw in there kind of puddles in the middle? Please do let me know if you ever find the perfect grey purse, and I'll definitely do the same


Yep, everything puddles. It is a good looking purse, but sometimes that is not enough.

I'm waiting on Ayuryogini's swatch report.


----------



## Jen

I'm reeeaaaallllyyy close to ordering the Lotus bag in clay if she'll do the silver hardware!! I want it, but I got my S & S not that long ago so I should really wait. *Neo*, post pictures when you get yours - I may not be able to resist!!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I'm reeeaaaallllyyy close to ordering the Lotus bag in clay if she'll do the silver hardware!! I want it, but I got my S & S not that long ago so I should really wait. *Neo*, post pictures when you get yours - I may not be able to resist!!


I definitely will, but it may be a while as I first have to wait for her to actually get the silver hardware . But I have a good feeling it will be one of those things that will end up having been totally worth the wait 

I still think you should contact her and order - from what she told me, she only occasionally gets the nickel hardware... Plus, if I like it, you know you will too


----------



## ZsuZsu

I've been craving a nice "Springy" bag to carry now that it is finally getting warmer and sunnier here in the Midwest- all winter I carried black, brown or pewter bags.... Hit up the Cole Haan outlet this weekend and found a great slouchy, fun bright pink bag (on a nice sale with an additional 30% off!).

It only has one small inside pocket, so it isn't great for organization- I think it is designed that way mostly because it is reversable so that you can either carry it with the leather side out or the patterned fabric side out- so it's kind of more like a "tote" to me than a purse.... but I don't carry a lot of stuff, so it works for me right now- and it is just so cheerful to look at!
My wallet and cell phone fit in the inside zippered pocket, and my kindle and small make up bag fit easily in the "main area"


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:



> I definitely will, but it may be a while as I first have to wait for her to actually get the silver hardware . But I have a good feeling it will be one of those things that will end up having been totally worth the wait
> 
> I still think you should contact her and order - from what she told me, she only occasionally gets the nickel hardware... Plus, if I like it, you know you will too


It's too bad she can't find some way to keep the nickel in stock so that she can give the option all the time...I think the clay would look fabulous with nickel hardware (I think the mahogany is gorgeous too)...


----------



## Jen

I just don't like brass in general so I'm biased, but that's exactly what I want!  I totally have the page open on my computer....I'll probably e-mail her.  If she can do it I'll probably buy it.  

I'm so WEAK!!!!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I don't like brass with most colors (especially cool colors like grey), but it works with browns.


----------



## Neo

Unsurprisingly, I'm like Jen  : I just don't like brass in general, and if a purse I love has brass hardware, well, it's a deal breaker for me


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> Unsurprisingly, I'm like Jen : I just don't like brass in general, and if a purse I love has brass hardware, well, it's a deal breaker for me


 
Duh, we're twins!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I just ordered my stitch & swash!  I got the hobo in british tan with silver hardware, teal lining, and a brown peacock feather print and an ipod cozy in british tan with the teal peacock feather print.  If I really like these I'll probably go back for the tote and a kindle case later...


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> I just ordered my stitch & swash! I got the hobo in british tan with silver hardware, teal lining, and a brown peacock feather print and an ipod cozy in british tan with the teal peacock feather print. If I really like these I'll probably go back for the tote and a kindle case later...


YAY!!!! Congratulations!!! And you even waited until graduation, good job!! You're so much better than I am!!! 
(And I promise, you'll really like them )


----------



## hudsonam

I just sent payment to Amy at Opelle for the regular size Ballet bag, and she said she has one in stock, so she's mailing it out tomorrow!  

It's funny, I'm not usually a brass or gold kind of person either, but I don't mind it on these bags. I hope she gets the nickel hardware in soon for you ladies!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

ZsuZsu said:


> I've been craving a nice "Springy" bag to carry now that it is finally getting warmer and sunnier here in the Midwest- all winter I carried black, brown or pewter bags.... Hit up the Cole Haan outlet this weekend and found a great slouchy, fun bright pink bag (on a nice sale with an additional 30% off!).
> 
> It only has one small inside pocket, so it isn't great for organization- I think it is designed that way mostly because it is reversable so that you can either carry it with the leather side out or the patterned fabric side out- so it's kind of more like a "tote" to me than a purse.... but I don't carry a lot of stuff, so it works for me right now- and it is just so cheerful to look at!
> My wallet and cell phone fit in the inside zippered pocket, and my kindle and small make up bag fit easily in the "main area"


What a cheery color for that bag. I smiled just looking at it. It looks comfy, too, and the reversible design will keep it interesting. The size sounds perfect. How heavy does it feel on your arm?

cmg.sweet, those Stitch and Swash bags look so practical and pretty. I hope you'll post pix so I can drool. Thank you.


----------



## cmg.sweet

unknown2cherubim said:


> cmg.sweet, those Stitch and Swash bags look so practical and pretty. I hope you'll post pix so I can drool. Thank you.


Absolutely....I think I went with a color/style that no one else has ordered so I'll be sure to post some pix...


----------



## Neo

*cmg*, you ae going to love your S&S!!! The leather is oh so soft and squishy, and it has such a lovely "puddle"! What a wonderful reward to yourself 

*Hudsonam*, that is so great that she had the regular Ballet ready to ship too! I bet you get it next week ! Can't wait for you to get it!!!

*Cobbie*, of course you HAVE to see it!!! What the heck, lol? You are so in the wrong place to make that kind of request . I'll make sure to pm you as soon as Hudsonam posts her pictures - you know you want to see them


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> *cmg*, you ae going to love your S&S!!! The leather is oh so soft and squishy, and it has such a lovely "puddle"! What a wonderful reward to yourself
> 
> *Hudsonam*, that is so great that she had the regular Ballet ready to ship too! I bet you get it next week ! Can't wait for you to get it!!!
> 
> *Cobbie*, of course you HAVE to see it!!! What the heck, lol? You are so in the wrong place to make that kind of request . I'll make sure to pm you as soon as Hudsonam posts her pictures - you know you want to see them


LOL!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Trawling by, looking for pictures and pretty bags.  I'm sure some will be up soon.


----------



## hudsonam

It's here, it's here! That was super fast!! My mail person squeezed it into my tiny mailbox and I was NOT happy, but it seems to have survived the assault. 

First, let me say that this is THE most expensive purse I've ever purchased. I am still have a bit of buyer's remorse because I think about how much I've loved my Fossil purse that cost me $70-ish. And my Dooneys that cost maybe $150 or less. But as I watched Dooney & Bourke on QVC yesterday morning, I thought, "Hey, my bag is all leather and handmade and it's cheaper than most of these!" so I'm trying not to stress over it. Plus I know someone here will buy it from me if I really can't take the stress anymore. 

Anyway, on to the bag. It's yummy and gorgeous. I love the satin interior. It makes me feel like I'm going to be in a wedding, without having to wear the ugly dress.  It's a nice heavy satin so it feels like it will hold up just fine. She sends a card along with it detailing care instructions and that she has already pre-treated the bag, which is great. I am SO glad I ordered the standard size Ballet as opposed to the Baby. It looked small when I first opened the package, but it's definitely bigger once you pack it up. I would say my only complaint, and I can't really judge it until I've taken it for a test drive, but the zipper might be a bit difficult to get in and out of. There's a lot of leather going on around the top which makes it super luscious and yummy, but it's not as "zip in and out" as my good ol' Fossil.  I hope this makes sense. Anyway, on to the pictures. Oh, speaking of the opening, it was a little bit difficult to get my Kindle in it's Oberon into the bag, but that was before I packed it. Unpacked, it is a floppy bag. So I think that was the biggest issue, but those of you who got the Lotus because you have Kindles and iPads, it's a good thing you did. Or get the large Ballet bag maybe.

Oh yea, I almost forgot, of the two slip pockets inside, the more narrow one is not big enough for my dinky non-smart phone, and it almost might be too deep to really get your phone in and out of easily. Something to consider if you want that type of pocket specically for your phone. I put my phone in the much wider pocket next to it along with a few other things, and it might be moved to the front zip pocket eventually. If anyone wants to see it packed up, let me know and I'll take pics.

Ok, now for pics. 









Not a great picture, but super close-up at least


----------



## Jane917

That is a very classy bag! Congratulations!


----------



## ZsuZsu

Your new bag looks beautiful hudsonam!

Unknown2cherubim- the reversable pink Cole Haan that I bought is VERY light- at least until I load it up with my kindle (in a Noreve cover), wallet, phone, make-up bag and other assorted items.... and even then, it is quite a bit lighter than many of my bags!  The leather is thinner than my other Cole Haan or Coach bags- I think that is because it is meant to be reversable.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Gorgeous hudsonam!  Now i think i want one of those too!


----------



## hudsonam

cmg.sweet said:


> Gorgeous hudsonam! Now i think i want one of those too!


I can't wait to see your S&S bag!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

hudsonam said:


> <mucho snippage>. If anyone wants to see it packed up, let me know and I'll take pics.


That would be me that would like to see a picture of it packed. I am especially interested in the front pocket(s?) and what you think you can put in them. That is one classy, go-anywhere bag.

ZsuZsu, thanks for the explanation about your purse. I was actually thinking it might be lighter than many non-reversible bags. It's a nice find, that's for sure.


----------



## Neo

Ooooooh Hudsonam, that is so gorgeous!!!!! It looks even better on your pics than on the etsy website!!!!!!

I think see exactly what you mean with the top zipper, and was wondering: do you think that if the zipper had a little leather tongue (not sure if what I say makes sense?) attached to where you grip it to open, that would help? Or could you attach the tassel to it, which you could grip to zip it open/closed?

Is the leather super soft to the touch?

I would love to see it packed too  

No matter what,I think that is very well invested money, what a gorgeous, classy purse!!!!! I can see it going as well for work, with jeans or with dresses, just fabulous to both dress up and down!!!!!

Now I want mine too, lol!!!!!!


----------



## hudsonam

Neo, yes, I think a tassel/pull would be helpful on the zipper. And the leather is SUPER soft.  The zipper is also just a tiny bit stiff right now, which I imagine will ease up with use. I'll have to google ways to make it smoother without getting anything yucky on the purse. And thanks for the encouragement - I can definitely see it being dressed up or down. I think it's a good investment. 

I will definitely take a picture of it packed tomorrow after work. As for the front pocket, it goes all the way through like the front pouch on a hooded sweatshirt. I can see putting your phone in there, or something else small-ish that you want easy access to (work ID, tissues, etc). I suppose the bulkier the object, the more it'll bulge. It's a cool pocket - I like it.


----------



## Ruby296

That is a gorgeous bag! The leather looks very supple and of high quality. Enjoy your new 
purse!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Now I almost want to be like Neo and preorder one for when she gets nickle hardwear in...


----------



## skyblue

*Hudsonam*, I love your new bag! Thanks for the photos. My mom always ran a piece of paraffin over zippers to make them open and close easier. It isn't messy and doesn't compromise the zipper. Perhaps that would work for you.


----------



## Jen

That does it, I'm e-mailing her about the Lotus bag in clay with nickel hardware.  That bag is GORGEOUS!!!!!!  Love, love it.  
Neo, I can't wait to see yours.....but in all liklihood I will have ordered mine already.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> That does it, I'm e-mailing her about the Lotus bag in clay with nickel hardware. That bag is GORGEOUS!!!!!! Love, love it.
> Neo, I can't wait to see yours.....but in all liklihood I will have ordered mine already.


Just go ahead and order two of those and have her send one to me


----------



## Jen

E-mail sent....I'm totally getting it if she can do it. I'm horrible!!!!

*cmg*.....I'll let you know what she says so you can order yours too ! If I was a zillionaire I'd totally buy you one!!


----------



## Jen

I already got my reply back from Opelle....she said (probably thanks to *NEO*!) that she ordered the nickel and it should be in this week. SWEET! Placing my order today!! 
I was feeling a little guilty since I NEVER spend this much on purses and I JUST got my S & S...then I remembered I bought my S & S with gift card money, so it was practically free  (see how good I am at justifying when I want something?!)


----------



## skyblue

I would purchase the baby ballet if it had nickel hardware and if it wasn't super expensive. I am afraid to check out the price.....


----------



## hudsonam

I'm looking forward to what you all think of the zipper. I'm not loving it. It's a bit difficult to open and close (DEFINITELY needs a tassel or something on it) because of the suppleness of the bag and the squishiness of it. Half the time I never close my bag anyway, but I like it to be easy when I do. I'm going to try the parrafin or something similar on it to see if that helps, but I think it's more the design of the bag that makes it a little tough. Still a gorgeous bag though.


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> I would purchase the baby ballet if it had nickel hardware and if it wasn't super expensive. I am afraid to check out the price.....


You know you want to...... 



hudsonam said:


> I'm looking forward to what you all think of the zipper. I'm not loving it. It's a bit difficult to open and close (DEFINITELY needs a tassel or something on it) because of the suppleness of the bag and the squishiness of it. Half the time I never close my bag anyway, but I like it to be easy when I do. I'm going to try the parrafin or something similar on it to see if that helps, but I think it's more the design of the bag that makes it a little tough. Still a gorgeous bag though.


I'm hoping it won't be as big of a problem with the Lotus bag since it's bigger. I wonder if she'd modify and put a piece of leather on there. Is the tassle removable & able to be put on the zipper instead?


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> You know you want to......
> 
> I'm hoping it won't be as big of a problem with the Lotus bag since it's bigger. I wonder if she'd modify and put a piece of leather on there. Is the tassle removable & able to be put on the zipper instead?


The tassel is BIG, so I don't think you'd want it as your zipper pull.  FYI on the Lotus, the zipper opening is only .5" longer than the Ballet bag. I would definitely ask if she could put a small leather tassel on the zipper pull. I saw it on one of the bags listed on her site. At least, on the front zippers.


----------



## Jen

I just asked!!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I just asked!!


----------



## Neo

LOL *Jen*, great minds think alike: I just wrote to her before reading this too, asking if she could please add a small leather tongue to the top zipper that opens/closes the purse . Have you ordered yours then?? 

*Skyblue*, just go for it, you know you want that Baby Ballet . I could tell you the price if you want, like this you wouldn't even have to check??


----------



## Jen

I have it in my cart waiting for her response on the tongue/tassle for the zipper!  But then I'm ordering it.  There is an inner voice telling me it's waaaay to much to spend on a purse....but I told that brat to shut up   !!


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> LOL *Jen*, great minds think alike: I just wrote to her before reading this too, asking if she could please add a small leather tongue to the top zipper that opens/closes the purse . Have you ordered yours then??
> 
> *Skyblue*, just go for it, you know you want that Baby Ballet . I could tell you the price if you want, like this you wouldn't even have to check??


I would love to see it in a lighter colored leather for summer. I have to consider the summer trips on the horizon....


----------



## hudsonam

I don't know ladies... I'm wondering if I should return it!   She is so sweet and she said she's going to mail me a tassel for the zipper pull, so I would feel awful returning it, but it's proving to be a bit more floppy and hard to get into (with the zipper) than I'd like. Does anyone here want to buy it before I consider sending it back? I don't know what to do! 

ETA: For those of you ordering the bigger bag, I don't think you'll have a problem because when I took my makeup case out of my purse, it was a bit easier to close. The zipper is also getting easier to slide, but if I put too much in the bag, it gets tough to close. 

ETAA: Ok girls, I just took half my junk out and it closes much more easily, so I think I just need a bigger bag. I've asked her about returning it.  I feel SO bad doing that though, and since I did pack it up and bring it to work, I'm not sure if she'll let me. It's still in new condition, but I'd understand if she couldn't let me return it.


----------



## Neo

Oh no *Hudsonam*, I'm so sorry to hear it's not working out for you after all . Have you considered asking her to simply exchange it for the larger model maybe?

But no matter what, I hope she gives you alternatives or a chance to return it, as it's just too much money for something that doesn't fulfill your needs.

Although, worse case scenario, I'm sure you wouldn't have any difficulty selling it here 

*Skyblue*, if you go to her etsy store, you will see that she makes her purses in other colors (I've seen shell, bisque, and blush I think). Those are all really light and lighter than the clay.


----------



## Jen

Oh no *hudsonam*, I'm so sorry to hear that! But like Neo said, it's a lot of money so make sure you get what you want!! I'm sure someone here would be happy to take it off your hands if you don't want to keep it!

Here was her reply on the zipper pull - 
It's no problem at all to add a leather pull tab to the zipper for you. I usually use the tassel but I know people like to move it around the bag so a pull is no problem. I have had a few requests so I'll start adding them to all the bags

Sweet! I'm placing my order today!!! I'm SO excited!


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks guys!  I heard back from her already and she was so sweet. She said it was perfectly fine to return it as long as it's in new condition, and she totally understands. I'm sure you all will love your Lotus. I will wait to see yours to decide whether to splurge again.  I just got a new smartphone which was NOT cheap, so I probably shouldn't, but I just love her bags.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Dang but you're tempting me ...


----------



## hudsonam

unknown2cherubim said:


> Dang but you're tempting me ...


Mine is all packed up for shipping.  It would be there soon if you want it!


----------



## Neo

*Hudsonam*, I'm so glad she was so gracious and allowed you to return it, but I think it's also the right thing to do, as it is not ok not to be 100% on such a purchase. And if bigger is better for you in this particular case, I think you should totally go for it 

*Jen*, she answered me the same thing, and also told me that I was the 3rd person to email her with this question this morning, lol. I didn't dare tell her about KB ... Have you placed your order already?

Now I'm wondering if I also want to ask her to make the lining in pewter, like Hudsonam's purse. I think the default is black, and while I like the idea of all black, I'm wondering if it won't make it difficult to find anything in the purse. Any thoughts/experience?

*U2C*, you know you want it


----------



## unknown2cherubim

hudsonam said:


> Mine is all packed up for shipping.  It would be there soon if you want it!


Aaargh, hudsonam, you are plum evil enticing. Neo, I know I want it. If we hadn't just bought our dream house and I am now thinking about, you know, actually _paying _for the darn thing every month for many years to come -- I'd be even more tempted. It truly is such a classy bag, squishy but I think it could look professional.


----------



## Neo

I hear you about the house! But...imagine entering your new house, setting your gorgeous purse down....  

And I sure hope it looks professional, as I fully intend to use mine as an everyday purse for work, and also for business trips - keeping my fingers crossed that my laptop will fit, lol!


----------



## Jen

Neo, you're terrible!  And hilarious.  Such an enabler!  

I ran out of time yesterday and didn't get it ordered, but I'm going to today.  I didn't realize the default satin liner was black, I would much, much prefer a lighter color.  My last purse had a black lining and I Hreally didn't like it.  I love the light grey of the S & S.  I figure if it's made to order, it can't be that big of a deal.  However, now that I really think about it I wonder how that lining would look with the clay color, probably not a good contrast.  Hmmm.  I also hope it looks professional as I plan to use it for every day and trips as well!  I can wear jeans most days to work though so it isn't a huge deal.  I'm typically among the dressiest in the office because, well, I like clothes!  I need a purse that can dress up or down, and I think the Lotus is the perfect one!  I may have to live with black lining though, I don't know how those colors would mix.


----------



## hudsonam

I already mentioned Kindle Boards to her.  And it is DEFINITELY a bag that will look classy for work or with a pair of jeans. No doubt about that.


----------



## Jen

I just read the description for the clay Lotus - fully lined with light pewter satin.  Excellent!!!  I cannot wait to get it!


----------



## Neo

So *Jen*, have you placed your order yet? 

*Ayuryogini*, I just realized you never got back to us on what you thought of the swatches she sent you! Did you like them? Did all the leathers feel the same? How is the clay? True grey or brownish grey (very curious about that last one, as I would love a grey bag, but a real grey, with no brown/mud to it - I only wear black, don't own anything beige or brown!)?

I would be super grateful if you could please let us know, as I guess I still have time to change my mind


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> So *Jen*, have you placed your order yet?


I kept getting distracted and then had a meeting, then ran errands. I'm doing it right now! I really love the color and think it will go with anything - I do wear a lot of brown though, so it works with my wardrobe!


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> So *Jen*, have you placed your order yet?
> 
> *Ayuryogini*, I just realized you never got back to us on what you thought of the swatches she sent you! Did you like them? Did all the leathers feel the same? How is the clay? True grey or brownish grey (very curious about that last one, as I would love a grey bag, but a real grey, with no brown/mud to it - I only wear black, don't own anything beige or brown!)?
> 
> I would be super grateful if you could please let us know, as I guess I still have time to change my mind


I grab my grey satchel often. It is more unexpected than black and looks super chic!


----------



## ayuryogini

Neo said:


> So *Jen*, have you placed your order yet?
> 
> *Ayuryogini*, I just realized you never got back to us on what you thought of the swatches she sent you! Did you like them? Did all the leathers feel the same? How is the clay? True grey or brownish grey (very curious about that last one, as I would love a grey bag, but a real grey, with no brown/mud to it - I only wear black, don't own anything beige or brown!)?
> 
> I would be super grateful if you could please let us know, as I guess I still have time to change my mind


I've been wanting to post about the swatches, but have been really busy. 
She forgot to send the Clay, so I only got the Bisque and Iced Blush. (I also wanted Shell, but it was sold out)
The Iced Blush is a soft leather that she will only use for smaller items, as it doesn't hold up in a large handbag; it has a slight pinkish tinge and a subtle sheen; I think I'd like a small clutch out of it, it's lovely.

The Bisque is a beautiful color, not too light, very neutral, but to me more in the tan family. I held it up to all the things I wear and it would go ok, but I'm waiting for the Clay swatch, as I think that's what I really want, even though my Tano bag is grey, they're different styles. (I wear a lot of cool colors, pinks, purples, blues, and think grey goes better.)
The Bisque is a nice soft but sturdy leather, slightly pebbled, matte. It's really beautiful and would be a nice choice for Spring and Summer.
When I wrote that I had wanted a Clay swatch, she got right back to me and was apologetic...She said she was swamped but she would send one right away. I bet it's partly us KB'ers. I told her I had posted about her handbags on our site.
I'll let you know when the Clay arrives, unless someone gets their Clay handbag first (*Jen!?!?*)


----------



## Jen

She replied back yesterday and said it would be probably 10 days before she gets to it, but you can bet I'll post pictures as soon as I get it!  I'm pretty excited!!!!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Okay, who started this Opelle thing? I want her badge!


*Cobbie*, not until we see photos of YOUR bag!!!


----------



## Neo

Mine is shipping today  !!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!! I wonder how long it will take to get here? I really hope sometime early/mid next week


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Okay, who started this Opelle thing? I want her badge!


It was *ayuryogini*! I blame her! But I also thank her, as I'm in love with it without having seen it yet!

*NEO*, YAY!!! I'm so excited to see pictures. Please tell Neo he must pose with it  ! Hmmm, from Canada to NYC - I bet it'll be there early next week for sure!

Yeah *Cobbie*, when is yours shipping  ?


----------



## ayuryogini

Jen said:


> It was *ayuryogini*! I blame her! But I also thank her, as I'm in love with it without having seen it yet!


   

*Neo*, I can't wait to see pics and to hear how you like it, especially because we're both getting the Lotus.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Cobbie said:


> Okay, who started this Opelle thing? I want her badge!


heheheheheheheheheheheh


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Uh....uh.....


Soooooo.... Is the large bisque ballet on it's way to you yet??


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

This thread is true to its title. There is nothing sane about it.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> This thread is true to its title. There is nothing sane about it.


heh heh heh.


----------



## ayuryogini

I received the Clay swatch a couple days ago. It doesn't make my decision any easier: Clay or Bisque? I love them both.

I already reported on the Blsque, so this is my weigh-in on the Clay; in a word, GORGEOUS!!!!

The leather is beautiful and sturdy, not completely smooth, faint tiny pebbled surface which I really like.

I'm not the greatest at describing colors, but it's like a grey/taupe, but not brownish, maybe more pewter?
I think she does a good job describing it on her Etsy shop site. 
I have a Fossil Hanover handbag, and it is very similar in tone to that grey, maybe just a bit lighter. I hope this helps. 

I'm pretty sure I'm getting the Clay with a pewter lining, though still just a tiny undecided.


----------



## susie

OMG!  You people in this thread really are crazy and insane!

(said with laughter and fondness)


----------



## unknown2cherubim

ayuryogini said:


> <snipped>
> I'm pretty sure I'm getting the Clay with a pewter lining, though still just a tiny undecided.


ayuryogini, I think your description was excellent. Clay doesn't sound like a pure gray. Let us know what you choose.


----------



## bobavey

My daughter makes purses. She's very creative and has a blog called Sew Determined. It's cute.


----------



## Jen

I just got an email, my Opelle bag is shipping TOMORROW! *Neo*, WHERE is yours? I have been impatiently waiting to hear how much you love yours!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Jen said:


> I just got an email, my Opelle bag is shipping TOMORROW! *Neo*, WHERE is yours? I have been impatiently waiting to hear how much you love yours!


I am counting the days along with you, Jen.


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Here's my S&S pleated clutch. I think it's just too cute. At first I wasn't sure about the strap placement but after using it for a couple of days I really like the way it hangs. I like hands-free and the wide strap feels soft and comfy on my arm. The length of the strap allows me to tuck the bag under my arm without removing the strap from my arm. This is handy for when I need to get something out, like my credit card, and don't want to close the zipper. The leather is the same super softness we've come to expect from S&S bags. I'm thinking this might not be my last clutch.


LOVE!! If I used small purses I'd totally go for that!


----------



## Neo

LOL, sorry, I got my GORGEOUS, amazing and perfect Lotus bag yesterday, but got home really late! I did, however, manage to take a few pictures to share with you here  (but didn't have the energy to turn on my computer to post them anymore!).

So without any further ado, here are the pics (and yes, all my stuff has already been transferred to my new purse and I have it with me today ):





































Neo loves the tassel almost as much as I do, it seems 










The purse is perfect to dress up or down, exactly as I hoped and can carry a lot - really, simply perfect!!!! the leather is OMG yummy and super super soft, with a really nice pebbled structure. It slouches beautifully too 

You are going to love yours!!!!!!

The 2 zippers in front open on 2 roomy front pockets. Inside there are 2 open pockets side to side - my naked iPhone fits in the smaller one, and I have my powder compact and small brush, a pocket mirror, and lippie. On the other side (still inside) there is a zippered pocket, quite roomy. The purse is the perfect size for me (not too small and not too big - it does not swallow me like bigger purses sometimes do), but can carry much more than it seems, and allows for a lot of organizing. It is very comfortable on my shoulder, and doesn't slide at all.

It is super well made, very professional, and I expect that many people will ask me what brand it is 

The only so so thing, is that I find that I would have preferred the cross body strap to be shorter, but then again I don't think I'll use it that much.

I already see a large Ballet, with twisted strap and over-sized tassel in my future 

*Jen*, you are going to love yours!!!!!!

Ooooh, and *Cobbie*, just saw yours, stunning!!!!! What a gorgeous red!!!!!!


----------



## Jen

*Neo* I LOVE IT!!!! Love. I'm even more excited to get mine. The clay is going to look great with the silver hardware!! And HI to Neo too


----------



## hudsonam

Love it Neo!!! Gorgeous and yummy, isn't it?  I might really have to pick up that Lotus bag. I heard from Amy today and she got my return. It's such a shame - someone left her neutral feedback even though they liked the bag, just because the color wasn't exactly what they'd hoped for/expected. That's just stinky. I'm so glad you love your new bag! PS - How's the zipper to open and close? No problems? I think as long as you don't overstuff the bag, it's fine. I just needed a bigger bag.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Neo said:


> LOL, sorry, I got my GORGEOUS, amazing and perfect Lotus bag yesterday, but got home really late! I did, however, manage to take a few pictures to share with you here  (but didn't have the energy to turn on my computer to post them anymore!).
> 
> So without any further ado, here are the pics (and yes, all my stuff has already been transferred to my new purse and I have it with me today ):
> <pix snipped>
> 
> The purse is perfect to dress up or down, exactly as I hoped and can carry a lot - really, simply perfect!!!! the leather is OMG yummy and super super soft, with a really nice pebbled structure. It slouches beautifully too
> 
> You are going to love yours!!!!!!
> 
> The 2 zippers in front open on 2 roomy front pockets. Inside there are 2 open pockets side to side - my naked iPhone fits in the smaller one, and I have my powder compact and small brush, a pocket mirror, and lippie. On the other side (still inside) there is a zippered pocket, quite roomy. The purse is the perfect size for me (not too small and not too big - it does not swallow me like bigger purses sometimes do), but can carry much more than it seems, and allows for a lot of organizing. It is very comfortable on my shoulder, and doesn't slide at all.
> 
> It is super well made, very professional, and I expect that many people will ask me what brand it is
> 
> The only so so thing, is that I find that I would have preferred the cross body strap to be shorter, but then again I don't think I'll use it that much.
> 
> I already see a large Ballet, with twisted strap and over-sized tassel in my future
> 
> *Jen*, you are going to love yours!!!!!!
> 
> Ooooh, and *Cobbie*, just saw yours, stunning!!!!! What a gorgeous red!!!!!!


Love, love love. Neo, that is gorgeous and well just classy. I'm not big on tassels but it really makes that bag. It so makes me wish I weren't broke.

Cobbie, I really like the design of your bag. I can't do the whole clutch thing but I might if it had that kind of strap. Seems to me it could give the sophisticated appearance of a clutch with the ability to keep track of the darn thing. It also looks roomy.

Whoa, two true beauties.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie, your S&S clutch is gorgeous!! I love the red, so vibrant and alive!!

Neo, your new bag is also beautiful!! The leather looks so soft and luxurious!
Hope you both enjoy them


----------



## Neo

Thank you, Jen, Cobbie, Hudsonam, U2C, and Ruby !

So, I've now been wearing/carrying my Lotus purse for 2 days, and I love it even more if possible! The pockets (inside, outside, zipped, open) are just super well thought through and well placed, I feel like I've had this purse for ever and find everything very easily in it. It is also very comfortable to carry, and doesn't slide down my shoulder like others.

The top zipper is getting easier and easier to work - not that it was impossible at the beginning, but a bit harder. One of my pet peeves with purses, is that I always think that the top zipper is put the wrong way, lol. What I mean, is that for some odd reason, someone somewhere decided that when the purse is closed, the zipper should be at your back, instead of in the front, and i find that totally counter-intuitive, no matter how many purses like that I've had . This one is no exception, and I wish I had thought of it before, and asked Amy to put it the other way around, but appart from that, it is pretty comfortable to operate, even with everything in it.

*Hudsonam*, I think you may need a Lotus bag 

*Cobbie*, I wonder which one you will be getting in the end, but would love to hear from you on the Bisque!

*Jen*, I can't wait for you to get yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Ayuryogini*, thank you soooo much for sharing the link to the Opelle store in the first place: I think this is the nicest purse I've ever had, the one I am the most in love with, and I've had quite a few, some of them big brands too!!!! But this one is just perfect for me, and is totally me style wise! Thank you


----------



## skyblue

Hey *Fossil Handbag lovers*! Turning this thread back to the *Fossil* handbag, I had to post my newest find. It the Fossil Hanover Crossbody bag. I have been on the lookout for a new leather crossbody bag for travel. It can't be too big or too small, has to have some organization, and it has to accommodate my Kindle or iPad. At $108, it doesn't break the bank. It's not a daily purse for me, so I can't justify dropping big $$ on it. 










Drooling a bit over the *Lotus bag* that some of you ladies purchased....*ENJOY!!!*


----------



## skyblue

Yikes, *Cobbie*!  How did I miss the photos of the S&S clutch??  It is *GORGEOUS*! I am obsessed with turquoise purse linings. It looks especially amazing with the red leather. 

Another bag to covet.....sigh....


----------



## Neo

Yes *Cobbie*, exactly! If you wear your purse on the left shoulder, the tab will indeed be on the front when closed


----------



## ayuryogini

*Cobbie,* Beautiful S&S clutch. thanks for sharing and for the pics.

*Jen,* i can't wait til you get yours. I lost my Bisque swatch, so requested another, so I can really decide between Bisque and Clay.

*skyblue*, I have the Hanover in grey, and it is my go to bag for just walking about town, when I don't have to carry my larger Tano. It fits: my Kindle, my wallet, iPhone, small camera, sunglasses, lip glosses. It's perfect for that.

*Neo,* You are so welcome. thank you for the beautiful pictures of your Lotus bag; I'm so happy that you love it so much. I can't wait to get mine...as soon as I decide on the color. It's nice to be able to support a small business, too, especially when they do such a beautiful job.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie, I have the dark grey w/turquoise lining and love it!

Neo, is your S&S tote now in retirement?


----------



## Maryann Christine

Hi, I'm new here. I didn't know there was a whole thread dedicated to purses! I wrote a long, wordy purse post on another board. Is it appropriate to copy a link to the post I wrote? Third, fourth and fifth paragraph relates to my purse saga. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39403.msg1103044.html#msg1103044

So, looking at previous posts...I am wondering if maybe most righties wear their purse on their left shoulder? I'm right-handed but always wear it on my right shoulder, just because my right hand is the one I pick it up with. But using my right shoulder puts the zipper tab on the farther-away, less convenient side. Have I been a dyslexic purse wearer this whole time?! The right shoulder just seems more natural. They should have lefty and righty purses. My apologies if this has been covered before.

On another purse subject, I wish I could find a purse that has the Fossil easy-access front pockets, but isn't a cross body that hits at the hips. I am short, with a relatively small waist and wide hips, so I don't like purses that hit me on the lower body. And since I'm barely five foot three, cross body purses can ride too low on me anyway.

I know what they need to design--left-shouldered purses for short pear-shaped women! This would be my niche if I were a purse designer.

(Edited to add: Reading back, I see that Neo has the same exact left/right zipper quandry that I have, and explained it better than I did. So I am not the only one who wants the zippers the other way!)


----------



## hudsonam

Maryann Faro said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I didn't know there was a whole thread dedicated to purses! I wrote a long, wordy purse post on another board. Is it appropriate to copy a link to the post I wrote? Third, fourth and fifth paragraph relates to my purse saga. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39403.msg1103044.html#msg1103044
> 
> So, looking at previous posts...I am wondering if maybe most righties wear their purse on their left shoulder? I'm right-handed but always wear it on my right shoulder, just because my right hand is the one I pick it up with. But using my right shoulder puts the zipper tab on the farther-away, less convenient side. Have I been a dyslexic purse wearer this whole time?! The right shoulder just seems more natural. They should have lefty and righty purses. My apologies if this has been covered before.
> 
> On another purse subject, I wish I could find a purse that has the Fossil easy-access front pockets, but isn't a cross body that hits at the hips. I am short, with a relatively small waist and wide hips, so I don't like purses that hit me on the lower body. And since I'm barely five foot three, cross body purses can ride too low on me anyway.
> 
> I know what they need to design--left-shouldered purses for short pear-shaped women! This would be my niche if I were a purse designer.
> 
> (Edited to add: Reading back, I see that Neo has the same exact left/right zipper quandry that I have, and explained it better than I did. So I am not the only one who wants the zippers the other way!)


Welcome! And Beware this thread!  As for the purse, are you looking for a cross body specifically? I love my Fossil Liberty Convertible Satchel (?) which works as a shoulder bag or you can add the cross body strap, but the strap isn't adjustable so it's kind of long.


----------



## candyisdandy

Maryann Faro said:


> On another purse subject, I wish I could find a purse that has the Fossil easy-access front pockets, but isn't a cross body that hits at the hips. I am short, with a relatively small waist and wide hips, so I don't like purses that hit me on the lower body. And since I'm barely five foot three, cross body purses can ride too low on me anyway.


I suggested Roots on another thread, but in case you didn't see it, you should check out their "Roots Original Flat Bags". They have lots of choices of colours, types of leathers, styles, etc and all of the straps are adjustable so you can have them sit where ever you want. I have the Venetian Village bag, and lately I've been wearing it as a shoulder bag instead of a cross-body. I've just adjusted the strap so that it's totally doubled up, and it sits perfectly on my shoulder (and no, I don't work for Roots - just love their bags! Almost all of my friends have the Village bags, and we've got a range in heights from about 5'3" to 5'10")

And as far as the quandary about which side people wear their purses on, I am a lefty, and wear mine on my left shoulder (when it's not a cross-body). But it's funny you mention zippers because I just bought the new Backflip wallet from Lug and hate it because I have to turn it backwards to open it because of how the zipper is positioned...and I've been wondering if it's got something to do with being a lefty.


----------



## Jen

My Opelle Lotus is on the way!  I'm assuming I'll have it by the end of the week....can't WAIT!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ladies who have an S&S tote or bella bag or pocket tote I have a question!  Do you think that a 1.5in 3-ring binder, a couple water bottles, a kindle, an ipod, and a couple other small items would fit in the bag alright?  I want to get a leather tote bag that I can use to bring my teaching notes and odds and ends to and from work but I'm not sure if that bag would be big enough.  I wish she made a bag that is about 4 inches deep instead of 2...maybe I'll email and see if it is possible.


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Ladies who have an S&S tote or bella bag or pocket tote I have a question! Do you think that a 1.5in 3-ring binder, a couple water bottles, a kindle, an ipod, and a couple other small items would fit in the bag alright? I want to get a leather tote bag that I can use to bring my teaching notes and odds and ends to and from work but I'm not sure if that bag would be big enough. I wish she made a bag that is about 4 inches deep instead of 2...maybe I'll email and see if it is possible.


I was about to say no, but then dumped my purse on my desk and tried it out! The binder fits, and if you had a slimish case a kindle and maybe 1 water bottle would fit with your ipod and a few other small items - but that would probably be about it. I would have liked it to be a bit bigger myself!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

That's what I was thinking too...I just emailed her so we'll see what she says.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I would have liked it to be a bit bigger myself!!


Ooooh, you are so going to like your Lotus bag!!!!!!


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> Ooooh, you are so going to like your Lotus bag!!!!!!


It's bigger?! I though I looked at the measurements and it was about the same. Yippeeee!!! I'm kind of excited!


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie, I'm not into those colors much either, but they do make it easier to find your stuff. I'm sure whatever combination you choose will be gorgeous!

Candyisdandy, I have the same Roots bag and used to use it all the time (till my S&S bag arrived)! It's a great bag and my daughter has been asking when she can have it. I'm a lefty too and carry all my bags on my left shoulder. Carrying on the right just feels awkward to me...


----------



## Maryann Christine

Candy, thanks for telling me about Roots bags! I have a Baggallini bag with a similar flat profile, and it doesn't add much visual bulk to the hips, so I bet this wouldn't either. But the leather and design of the Roots bags are much nicer. (Nothing against the Bagallini bag, it's great for a casual, waterproof bag, but it doesn't come in leather.)  I can't spend that much on a purse now but I will bookmark it. I figure I will do lots of research ahead of time.

Meanwhile, Coach mailed me a discount coupon for their outlets, they are probably reading my posts and marketing/stalking me.


----------



## candyisdandy

Maryann Faro said:


> Candy, thanks for telling me about Roots bags! I have a Baggallini bag with a similar flat profile, and it doesn't add much visual bulk to the hips, so I bet this wouldn't either. But the leather and design of the Roots bags are much nicer. (Nothing against the Bagallini bag, it's great for a casual, waterproof bag, but it doesn't come in leather.) I can't spend that much on a purse now but I will bookmark it. I figure I will do lots of research ahead of time.
> 
> Meanwhile, Coach mailed me a discount coupon for their outlets, they are probably reading my posts and marketing/stalking me.


LOL re: Coach monitoring your posts! 

Keep an eye out for a Roots discount - you should be able to get at least 20% off, and would be very happy with the quality of whatever bag you got from them.

Ruby - I wish my mother had good bags like this to pass down to me!

All this talk from you ladies with the Opelle bags is making me itchy for a new purse...they look gorgeous. I really like Neo's Lotus with the nickel hardware. Also love the S&S clutch that Cobbie posted...hmsss, I really feel a new purse coming on!


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, it's not that it's so much bigger, or at least it doesn't look big, but with all the pockets and all, it just fits so much more in it without looking or feeling full or crowded . And you should totally feel excited 

*Candyisdandy*, not that I will pretend to be objective or anything, but I do highly recommend the Lotus, it's simply wonderful 

S&S purses are absolutely scrumptious too, and Cobbie's clutch is gorgeous - I just always carry way too much to have a clutch, but if I was in the market for one, I would totally go for it


----------



## Jen

candyisdandy said:


> All this talk from you ladies with the Opelle bags is making me itchy for a new purse...they look gorgeous. I really like Neo's Lotus with the nickel hardware. Also love the S&S clutch that Cobbie posted...hmsss, I really feel a new purse coming on!


I should be getting my Clay Lotus with nickel hardware this week.....so you may want to wait until you see that before buying  !! I tried to track it but there is no information. I'm just hoping it's here by the end of the week!!



Neo said:


> *Jen*, it's not that it's so much bigger, or at least it doesn't look big, but with all the pockets and all, it just fits so much more in it without looking or feeling full or crowded . And you should totally feel excited


That's exactly what I want!! Yay!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Woohoo, Angie said she could make the tote I was thinking of, so I'm getting it and a kindle cozie.


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Woohoo, Angie said she could make the tote I was thinking of, so I'm getting it and a kindle cozie.


REALLY?! Awesome!! I'm going to be so jealous!!! Although I really don't need it bigger, and I'm getting my new Opelle anyway......


----------



## cmg.sweet

It is unlined since I'm wanting to use it as a big book tote rather than a handbag, and 20w x 16h x5d.


----------



## Neo

Nice, *cmg*!!!!! Are you getting any pattern on it, or just simple leather?


----------



## cmg.sweet

british tan with a brown peacock feather...I really like the sublte tone-on-tone on my hobo so I decided to go with that again.  My kindle cozie is the british tan with aqua peacock since I like how that turned out on the ipod cozie.  

Once my bag budget is built back up I think I'll want a couple more things and I'll go with different colors for those.


----------



## Ruby296

Candyisdandy, my daughter is 10 and last yr for her her birthday she got her first Dooney and Bourke bag.  It's a small nylon purple bag and it was about 60% off so I got it for her.  Otherwise I never would have paid full price.  I think I may have started a bad habit with her


----------



## hudsonam

Ok ladies, I need purse recommendations. I had the Opelle Ballet Bag which was a bit too small, but I don't want anything TOO big. I'd like to spend only around $100. I have a Fossil Liberty Convertible Satchel which I like a lot because it has a few very useable pockets on the outside and a pocket for my cell inside, plus another slip pocket and a zipper pocket. It's over $100, but I happened to get mine at the Fossil outlet for around $70. I don't want a crossbody-only bag, but the convertible type like I have now is a nice plus.

Help! Any suggestions? I don't want anything that's too "black hole-ish." I like some organization.


----------



## candyisdandy

Ruby296 said:


> Candyisdandy, my daughter is 10 and last yr for her her birthday she got her first Dooney and Bourke bag. It's a small nylon purple bag and it was about 60% off so I got it for her. Otherwise I never would have paid full price. I think I may have started a bad habit with her


 Yep, I would say she will be a purse junkie for life! I can already tell that my five year old daughter is going to be a shopaholic, and she is particularly fond of purses and shoes.

Hudsonam, do you only want a leather bag, or would you consider fabric? If fabric's an option, I saw on Facebook that Borsa Bella has just introduced a new bag called the Borsetta. It looks like a good size, that you could wear over the shoulder or crossbody, and it has lots of pockets (I think it said one of the pockets is waterproof too). I've only got one of her eReader travel bags, so haven't seen the purses. Another non-leather option for under $100 is one of the bags from Lug -also lots of styles and colors.


----------



## ayuryogini

Ruby296 said:


> Candyisdandy, my daughter is 10 and last yr for her her birthday she got her first Dooney and Bourke bag. ... I think I may have started a bad habit with her


This is so funny. I can really relate....
My daughter had her first baby 5 weeks ago, a beautiful little girl they named Sparrow. When I saw this clutch on Etsy, because of the bird embellishment and inside print, I thought, " I wonder if I should get this for when Sparrow is a little older? And I wonder if she would mind if I borrowed it from her in the meantime?"


----------



## Ruby296

Ayuryogini, congratulations on your new granddaughter!! I think you should definitely get that cute sparrow clutch for her, and I'm sure she'll let you borrow it 
'LL


----------



## Neo

ayuryogini said:


> And I wonder if she would mind if I borrowed it from her in the meantime?"


Hahaha! My father bought me a pearl necklace when I was around 10 years old. My mum decided it wasn't appropriate for a girl my age at the time (I kind of agree now, even though I didn't at the time ), and also "borrowed" it in the meantime. I'm 35 now, and it seems it's still not age appropriate for me, as it's still in my mum's custody 

Beautiful clutch, I say just go for it


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ladies, I was bad this morning   Angie posted on facebook that she had a "factory second" Bella bag that she was selling on Etsy for a discount and I kinda bought it   I'm rapidly becoming the biggest S&S collector in the world.


----------



## skyblue

I kept thinking about the vintage leather *Roots bag*, and I simply couldn't resist this bag any longer!  No tax and free shipping made it more appealing! I can't wait until it arrives!  I'll make a final decision between the *Roots bag *and the *Fossil bag* and return one of them.

*cmg*, we need photos!! 

*ayuryogini*, congrats on the new grandbaby! That bag is adorable and so appropriate! I believe caring for the "sparrow bag" is entirely necessary to ensure proper care.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I work from home tomorrow/Friday and then have the 3 day weekend, so photos of what I already have will be coming shortly...I'll be posting some here and some in the AA thread.  I'll post the other bags later when I get them.


----------



## akpak

Scored one of these today at the Nordy's Half Yearly Sale
http://www.ebags.com/product/fossil/morgan-satchel/218093?productid=10143979

(in Taupe, in case you're wondering)


----------



## ellesu

I can't remember....does anyone have a S&S bag in black? I'm thinking I need a small Bella bag in black with maybe a grey feather on one side? What lining - grey?


----------



## cmg.sweet

I don't have one in black yet, but that sounds pretty.  I'd definitely go with the grey lining.


----------



## Jen

Ha ha *cmg* - I love that you say YET. Hilarious.

I have the grey, I think it's the perfect color. It goes with black, brown or grey. I have the light grey lining - I like a purse with lighter lining versus darker. Although *Neo's* black Opelle with black lining is gorgeous!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Welll....it is inevitable I'm sure...

Speaking of S&S, here are some pics of my hobo in british tan...(first time attaching pictures so bear with me)


----------



## cmg.sweet

And here are the two bags I bought on my cruise. The first one is from a store called Cariloha - $90 (they had one in Grand Cayman and Cozumel both) that specializes in bamboo products (the bag lining is bamboo, the outside is this amazing soft leather that squishes and puddles so nicely) and the second is from a leather store in Cozumel - $60...


----------



## Jen

GORGEOUS!  All of them!  I almost went with the British Tan S & S bag, I love that color!  I may someday get a plain british tan Bella bag.....but NOT after I bought the Opelle!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yeah, I love brown leather   Of course, most of my work clothes are black or have black in them, so my bag never seems to match my outfit.  Oh well!


----------



## Jen

I really don't think that matters much anymore.  I think that particular brown would look great with black!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I hope not!! I can't get myself to stop petting it much less to stop carrying it!


----------



## hudsonam

cmg.sweet said:


> Welll....it is inevitable I'm sure...
> 
> Speaking of S&S, here are some pics of my hobo in british tan...(first time attaching pictures so bear with me)


Gorgeous! I was thinking about this one. How do you like it? Is there a pocket inside that will work for a cell (large cell)? I know you can buy an add-on pocket, but I don't want to spend $30 on a pocket, plus it looks like it might be too small for my phone.


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> I hope not!! I can't get myself to stop petting it much less to stop carrying it!


That probably looks more odd than wearing it with black


----------



## cmg.sweet

hudsonam said:


> Gorgeous! I was thinking about this one. How do you like it? Is there a pocket inside that will work for a cell (large cell)? I know you can buy an add-on pocket, but I don't want to spend $30 on a pocket, plus it looks like it might be too small for my phone.


It has a pocket, I've put my phone and a couple lipbalms in it. I just checked and the website said it is a 5x5 pocket and that seems about right, although I haven't measured it...too busy petting it!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> That probably looks more odd than wearing it with black


Yeah, a coworker laughed at me when he wandered in my office and saw me petting the ipod cozie!


----------



## ellesu

cmg.sweet said:


> I don't have one in black yet, but that sounds pretty. I'd definitely go with the grey lining.


I like the "yet" part too.  Grey it is - or....I could get yellow (only I'd call it gold) and have a Saints bag. Love the cruise bags!



Jen said:


> Ha ha *cmg* - I love that you say YET. Hilarious.
> 
> I have the grey, I think it's the perfect color. It goes with black, brown or grey. I have the light grey lining - I like a purse with lighter lining versus darker. Although *Neo's* black Opelle with black lining is gorgeous!


Ummmm....actually the grey was my first thought - I'll have to re-think it, I think! I love the Opelle bags also.


----------



## Vet

Omg! I've been looking for this thread! I thought it was part of AA! Yay, I'm a happy camper!

This is cute! I like that it has two straps.



akpak said:


> Scored one of these today at the Nordy's Half Yearly Sale
> http://www.ebags.com/product/fossil/morgan-satchel/218093?productid=10143979
> 
> (in Taupe, in case you're wondering)


----------



## cmg.sweet

Your red clutch is stunning, which means a red bag should probably go on the "yet" list with the black one.

My factory 2nd bella just arrived (mail guy was early today) and I am in love yet again.  She had it at a reduced price because if you hold it just right you can see the cattle brand in the leather (which I think is kinda neat actually), but you have to hold it at an 83.6054 degree angle with your right eye half closed and left eye squinted while jumping on one foot and singing yankee doodle to see it...


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> Your red clutch is stunning, which means a red bag should probably go on the "yet" list with the black one.


I truly think that every girl should at least have one red bag!!!!! 

All your purses are gorgeous, *cmg*!!!!! What a lovely haul! Will you also treat us to a picture of your new S&S, pleaaaaase?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Sure, you want a picture of the bella that just arrived, or the custom tote when I get it? Or both...


----------



## Neo

Both of course!!!!!!  

Thank you


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> I truly think that every girl should at least have one red bag!!!!!


I have a red one that I bought off a street vender when I was in NYC last year (my big goal for that visit was to buy a bag off someone on a street corner), but it isn't leather so I'm not sure how long it will last. It is identical to this one from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Braided-Satchel-Hobo-Handbag-Red/dp/B0039BCL90/ref=sr_1_14?s=apparel&qlEnable=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1306510733&sr=1-14 but I paid alot less.


----------



## Jen

I want pictures toooooo!!!  I'm being very impatient waiting for my Opelle to arrive...your pictures help hold me over!

I have a red bag that looks a lot like that one!


----------



## hudsonam

cmg.sweet said:


> It has a pocket, I've put my phone and a couple lipbalms in it. I just checked and the website said it is a 5x5 pocket and that seems about right, although I haven't measured it...too busy petting it!


Thanks! I love it!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Pictures of the bella bag...I didn't customize this one as it was a pre-made one that I happened to grab up. The 2nd picture is a close-up of the cattle brand in the leather, I left it a bit bigger so you could see the marking, but the other side of the bag is perfect...


----------



## Jen

VERY nice!!  So pretty.  The cattle brand does make it interesting!  However, I'm such an animal freak it kind of makes me think too much about the cow and makes me sort of sad......(yes, I know I'm weird!)


----------



## Colette Duke

I shouldn't be here I shouldn't be here i shouldn't be here . . .

But the strap on my purse broke yesterday. 

Heading over to Zappos now.


----------



## Neo

Oooh, I like it *cmg*, nice one!!!! Thank you so much for the pics 

Have fun *Colette *!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen

Colette Duke said:


> I shouldn't be here I shouldn't be here i shouldn't be here . . .
> 
> But the strap on my purse broke yesterday.
> 
> Heading over to Zappos now.


Sure you should! Don't forget to check out Stitch & Swash, and Opelle on Etsy.....just trying to help!


----------



## Colette Duke

Jen said:


> Sure you should! Don't forget to check out Stitch & Swash, and Opelle on Etsy.....just trying to help!


Now I'm drooling. Thanks for the links, Jen.


----------



## bobavey

My talented daughter makes purses and items of clothing. She taught herself how. Check out Sew Determined.


----------



## Colette Duke

bobavey said:


> My talented daughter makes purses and items of clothing. She taught herself how. Check out Sew Determined.


She _is_ talented. I love this one.


----------



## Jen

Colette Duke said:


> Now I'm drooling. Thanks for the links, Jen.


I'm here to help  !
Actually, I have ordered both and feel much better when others get sucked in with me....I should be getting Opelle bag any day now - I'll post pictures and tempt you even more! I still love my S & S though!


----------



## Colette Duke

In a moment of purse lust, I posted a link to this thread on my blog.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> VERY nice!! So pretty. The cattle brand does make it interesting! However, I'm such an animal freak it kind of makes me think too much about the cow and makes me sort of sad......(yes, I know I'm weird!)


Not wierd at all! I'll spoiler the rest of my post so I hopefully don't offend anyone...



Spoiler



I don't eat veal or buy fur or "exotic" leathers or other products where the animal is killed for only one reason...I know there are people who don't understand my distinction and I know there are others who feel any animal product is wrong. For example, I'll buy alligator because I know that most gator farmers sell the hide and the meat and the heads (I have an uncle who is a gator farmer and got into an argument about it once and he explained how the "system" works) and cow because I think cattle farmers are the same way (if they aren't, please don't tell me or I'll end up never buying another leather bag or shoe again!) but I won't buy a mink or nutrina since I think they are only raised for the pelt.


----------



## Jen

I completely agree!  I'm certainly no vegetarian either, although I love animals.  I think a lot of people are just like that!  

I was secretly hoping my Opelle would show up today.  The UPS truck slowed by my house and faked me out!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> I completely agree! I'm certainly no vegetarian either, although I love animals. I think a lot of people are just like that!
> 
> I was secretly hoping my Opelle would show up today. The UPS truck slowed by my house and faked me out!


Bad UPS driver! I'm on smackdown till after I pay all the credit cards next week, but I want to see pictures of your Opelle so I can drool!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I completely agree! I'm certainly no vegetarian either, although I love animals. I think a lot of people are just like that!
> 
> I was secretly hoping my Opelle would show up today. The UPS truck slowed by my house and faked me out!


I was secretly hoping the same!!!!! But it doesn't come UPS - it arrives USPS who takes over from the Canadian Postal Service she ships with.


----------



## Colette Duke

My frugal side won over the must-have-a-new-purse-now-now-now side. *sigh* I sewed the strap back on.


----------



## kaotickitten

You ladies inspired me to get a new purse over the weekend. I got this one:








And a wallet to match:


----------



## Colette Duke

Gorgeous.  I want.


----------



## Vet

Those are beautiful! Is that suede and leather?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Just discovered something...so I'm looking at the S&S website (because I'm bored and shopping) and just realized that the extra pocket option isn't just the little leather phone pocket, it is also an 8x8 zippered pocket behind the leather phone pocket, which means it is actually like 2 additional pockets, the leather one and the zippered one.


----------



## Jen

I got the extra pocket in my S & S, I am SO happy I did.  I use the slip pocket for a lipstick and gloss, and then I use the zip pocket for the little things like a small advil bottle, a rubber band, gum, etc.  It makes the purse much more functional for me!


----------



## cmg.sweet

When I get that black one that I don't have (yet) I think I'll get the extra pocket.  I'm kinda wanting to get the checkbook wallet and the zip pouch too.  Do you have either of those?


----------



## hudsonam

I would just like to throw out there that if anyone decides to sell an S&S bag or Opelle, *raising hand*... I would love the right to first refusal.  I always pop in here, but I don't always check the For Sale board.


----------



## Jen

I pretty much only use my checkbook to write my mortage check, so I don't carry it around with me.  They're so cute though, I wanted to!  There are so many things of hers I want just because they're so cute!  

I whined about it in the AA thread, but I WANT MY OPELLE!  I was convinced it was going to show up yesterday.  Maybe today....


----------



## skyblue

I HAD to order a *Roots *bag after checking out their website. I think the *Fossil Hanover *may be going back. It is functional, but not the look I wanted for a cross body travel bag.  I really love the leather and the look of the Roots bag! It won't let me copy the photo address, so I've included the link:

http://usa.roots.com/VillageBagWovenLeather/WomensMediumLeatherBags//18019795,default,pd.html?cgid=leatherFlatBags&selectedColor=2400


----------



## candyisdandy

skyblue said:


> I HAD to order a *Roots *bag after checking out their website. I think the *Fossil Hanover *may be going back. It is functional, but not the look I wanted for a cross body travel bag.  I really love the leather and the look of the Roots bag! It won't let me copy the photo address, so I've included the link:
> 
> http://usa.roots.com/VillageBagWovenLeather/WomensMediumLeatherBags//18019795,default,pd.html?cgid=leatherFlatBags&selectedColor=2400


LOL - "HAD to..."! You are going to love this bag - the woven leather is so nice, and that colour goes with everything. It's just the right size for a wallet, phone and lipgloss. Let us know what you think when you get it.


----------



## skyblue

*Candy,

I HAVE it! I LOVE it! *   I will have to do a test run to see if it holds my basic travel essentials. It is super nice! Thanks for the recommendation! You know your stuff!


----------



## kaotickitten

Vet said:


> Those are beautiful! Is that suede and leather?


Nope it's just leather. Also both pinks match up even thought they don't in the pic.

Also The brand of that purse is country roads. Not an overly expensive brand. More than bargain stores but cheaper than Department stores. I love it the feel of it is so soft and not heavy. I checked with jst a few essentials and the wallet, there was still room for my kindle to fit snuggly. Not alot of room left if kindle is in it with wallet but without the kindle there is plenty of room.


----------



## candyisdandy

skyblue said:


> *Candy,
> 
> I HAVE it! I LOVE it! *   I will have to do a test run to see if it holds my basic travel essentials. It is super nice! Thanks for the recommendation! You know your stuff!


YAY! I'm so glad you love it - after I posted, I was worried about the pressure of being the "Recommendor" !

On a totally separate note, while I was typing that message, my five year old started yelling that the dog (9 month old puppy) was chewing my shoe. I raced down to find her with my shoe hanging out of her mouth (she dropped it fast and RAN when she heard me holler). Most expensive shoes I own - think they were about $200 - and also my favourites. Totally ruined. First I blamed her, then myself for leaving them at the door (which I never do, but had my hands full and went to the kitchen to put everything down and totally forgot to go back), then my husband for stepping right over them before he went out the door and not putting them in the closet, and then realized...if I hadn't been online looking for new stuff to buy, this NEVER WOULD HAVE HAPPENED! So apparently someone "up there" is telling me to cool it with the shopping !


----------



## cmg.sweet

Cute Cobbie!  I think she changed the names of the colors earlier this week, and she has a new one now too.


----------



## Vet

kaotickitten said:


> Nope it's just leather. Also both pinks match up even thought they don't in the pic.
> 
> Also The brand of that purse is country roads. Not an overly expensive brand. More than bargain stores but cheaper than Department stores. I love it the feel of it is so soft and not heavy. I checked with jst a few essentials and the wallet, there was still room for my kindle to fit snuggly. Not alot of room left if kindle is in it with wallet but without the kindle there is plenty of room.


Thanks! The leather makes it even easier to clean. Very pretty!


----------



## hudsonam

I'm still on the hunt for a new purse. I saw a couple I really liked at the Fossil store in NYC this weekend nut they were as much as an an Opelle and I think k prefer those. So how are you all liking your Lotus bags?


----------



## Jen

Funny you should as *hudsonam*, because mine came TODAY!!!! I love it. It's exactly what I wanted! It's so pretty, soft and squishy, and has a super lovely satiny inside. Picture time!! I tried to take a few to get a gauge for the color, it's a hard one to pin down in pictures but I think she does a really nice job on her website.

Here is one outside next to my gray porch door so you can see the difference in sunlight -










Here is one inside (natural light coming in through skylight though)










Inside with my stuff - a huge wallet, glasses case, medium to smallish makeup bag, ipod, phone in side pocket. I put my keys in one of the front zip pocket, chapstick and lip gloss in the other front zip pocket.










Side by side with the S & S for comparison -










Well, the photos are a bit larger than I intended, but at least you get a close up view of the color!

All in all, I love it!!! Somehow it looks smaller than the S & S, but I feel like my stuff fits better in it. I still love my S & S and it will get use, but for now it's all Opelle!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen, it's gorgeous! I'm so glad you like it! What is the inside of the S&S like? Is it just wide open space?


----------



## Vet

Cute bag! Great neutral color!


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> Jen, it's gorgeous! I'm so glad you like it! What is the inside of the S&S like? Is it just wide open space?


Mostly, yes. There is an open pocket and I opted for the extra zip pocket with cell phone holder.


----------



## corkyb

Is that the Bisque?  these are the nicest pictures I have seen of this bag.  Makes me want one now.


----------



## Jen

corkyb said:


> Is that the Bisque? these are the nicest pictures I have seen of this bag. Makes me want one now.


It's the Clay. Thanks, I really love it! I have it out for it's first spin today!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yay Jen, I'm so glad you finally got it!  It is gorgeous, but lucky for me it isn't quite a dark enough grey for me so maybe my wallet is spared...except I could use a new black purse...(because the half dozen I have now just aren't enough)


----------



## hudsonam

Well, my friend and I did some retail therapy on our lunch break today and went to the Coach outlet and I ended up with not one new purse but two.  I got this one and another tan and white one for summer. ETA: I decided I felt too guilty to keep both so I'm only keeping the black one below. It was only $101.50! And it's actually from a coach store and not an outlet only bag, so of course I'm a sucker for the deal. I still feel like I need a summer bag though. LOL.

http://mobile.coach.com/mt/www.coach.com/online/handbags/-handbags-10551-10051-62-en?viewType=viewall&t1Id=62&t2Id=62&LOC=LN&un_jtt_v_show_pdp=94385&un_jtt_v_page_title=Coach+%3A%3A+Handbags


----------



## corkyb

cmg.sweet said:


> Yay Jen, I'm so glad you finally got it! It is gorgeous, but lucky for me it isn't quite a dark enough grey for me so maybe my wallet is spared...except I could use a new black purse...(because the half dozen I have now just aren't enough)


Is it gray? It looks more taupe to me.


----------



## ayuryogini

Jen said:


> It's the Clay. Thanks, I really love it! I have it out for it's first spin today!


That's the Clay? Does the color of the one hanging on your door knob seem true? 
It looks lighter than the swatches but I really love it. I'm still having such a hard time deciding between the Clay and Bisque, but if the Clay is that light it makes my decision easier. I"m so glad you finally received it, and glad you love it. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## cmg.sweet

corkyb said:


> Is it gray? It looks more taupe to me.


 Right , I was expecting it to be a grayer taupe for some reason...


----------



## Jen

The color that seems most true to me is the picture outside - and looking at it in my office it looks even a little darker than that. It's so hard to get pictures to come out with the right color! Honestly I think her pictures on etsy are the best. It's a greyish taupe, but definitely more taupe than grey if that makes sense. The color in person is much better than the pictures! I kept moving it around taking them in different lights, but nothing came cross exact.



hudsonam said:


> Well, my friend and I did some retail therapy on our lunch break today and went to the Coach outlet and I ended up with not one new purse but two.  I got this one and another tan and white one for summer. ETA: I decided I felt too guilty to keep both so I'm only keeping the black one below. It was only $101.50! And it's actually from a coach store and not an outlet only bag, so of course I'm a sucker for the deal. I still feel like I need a summer bag though. LOL.
> 
> http://mobile.coach.com/mt/www.coach.com/online/handbags/-handbags-10551-10051-62-en?viewType=viewall&t1Id=62&t2Id=62&LOC=LN&un_jtt_v_show_pdp=94385&un_jtt_v_page_title=Coach+%3A%3A+Handbags


Love that!


----------



## corkyb

I can't find the clay on her website.  Ordered the Tano disco decadance today in natural.  Will be here tomorrow.  30% off tano just today with fffFB code which is case sensitive and I could have it backward.  I stayed up til midnight just to buy it and the code didn't work even though they said it would.  I mean I lost almost two hours sleep just to stay up.  Talk about pissed.  I almost didn't order and order the Oppelle Lotus instead.  Just not quite sure size wise if it's big enough for me and I don't want gray.  I want something that will go with black or brown and the clay looks like it will, yes?


----------



## Jen

*corky*, I really do think the clay will be perfect with _any_ color, which is why I love the color so much! It really is more taupe and perfectly neutral. Sorry you stayed up with no payoff, what a bummer!

*Cobbie*, the S & S I have is the standard tote.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Corky, click on the "LOTUS bags" on the left of the screen on her home page and you will see the clay color. I ordered swatches in Bisque, Mahogany and Black for the Ballet Bag and I know there was a place that showed the different swatches for each bag but I can't find it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I found the clay. Do you have to pay for swatches? I couldn't find them either.
> 
> Jen, did you get the standard size S&S?


----------



## Jen

I'm not sure since I didn't get swatches, but you can just message her and ask.  She's really nice!  Which reminds me, I should leave her some feedback.  I love this purse!


----------



## Maryann Christine

Does anyone know of a purse (not a big tote but a purse) that has a pocket outside where I could slip in a standard-sized water bottle? When I googled this, I found an interesting thread on the purse forum, but the responses seemed to be mostly totes. I just want a regular purse, not small but not a huge tote, which has a pocket on the side where I can slip a water bottle. I get nervous putting the bottle inside my purse, especially when I have a kindle, phone, etc in there. 

I think some of the Vera Bradley purses would work for this (and they're not leather so a bit of dampness from the bottle condensation would be ok) but her prints and colors are just too much for my personal style. I wish she offered some more subtle patterns, because if I wear a top or skirt with a print on it, I feel like a purse with a bold print clashes with my clothes. 

Thank you!


----------



## Colette Duke

I was "good" and didn't buy a new purse, but that could only last for so long. I ended up buying a new wallet from a bag shop in the mall. I really wanted a Guess one I fell in love with but settled for a similar one with a G on the clasp, some studs and rhinestones, and a whooooole lot of slots for cards. Now I'm organized.


----------



## candyisdandy

Maryann Faro said:


> Does anyone know of a purse (not a big tote but a purse) that has a pocket outside where I could slip in a standard-sized water bottle? When I googled this, I found an interesting thread on the purse forum, but the responses seemed to be mostly totes. I just want a regular purse, not small but not a huge tote, which has a pocket on the side where I can slip a water bottle. I get nervous putting the bottle inside my purse, especially when I have a kindle, phone, etc in there.
> 
> I think some of the Vera Bradley purses would work for this (and they're not leather so a bit of dampness from the bottle condensation would be ok) but her prints and colors are just too much for my personal style. I wish she offered some more subtle patterns, because if I wear a top or skirt with a print on it, I feel like a purse with a bold print clashes with my clothes.
> 
> Thank you!


Check Borsa Bella website. I think she's got over 100 fabrics to choose from. Not sure if any of her bags have a side pocket for a water bottle, but I bet she would add one if you asked her to. Failing that, her bags have waterproof pockets on the interior that you can keep your electronics in. So if your bottle was in there and leaked, it wouldn't damage your Kindle.


----------



## ellesu

I second Borsa Bella.  Also, have you looked at Etsy ? Victorinox usually has a place for water bottles, I think.  Good luck!


----------



## hudsonam

Maryann Faro said:


> Does anyone know of a purse (not a big tote but a purse) that has a pocket outside where I could slip in a standard-sized water bottle? When I googled this, I found an interesting thread on the purse forum, but the responses seemed to be mostly totes. I just want a regular purse, not small but not a huge tote, which has a pocket on the side where I can slip a water bottle. I get nervous putting the bottle inside my purse, especially when I have a kindle, phone, etc in there.
> 
> I think some of the Vera Bradley purses would work for this (and they're not leather so a bit of dampness from the bottle condensation would be ok) but her prints and colors are just too much for my personal style. I wish she offered some more subtle patterns, because if I wear a top or skirt with a print on it, I feel like a purse with a bold print clashes with my clothes.
> 
> Thank you!


The Overland Donner is an awesome cross body bag with a Pocket on each side for a bottle and lots of other great pockets.


----------



## angelmum3

Cobbie said:


> *Jen*, I love your bag. I wish she made the Ballet in the clay color.
> 
> *Hudsonam*, that's a good looking bag.
> 
> Do you all remember the bag that started this thread way back in August&#8230;.the Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip? Well, I bought an orange one, love the color, but have never used it (no surprise to those who know me) because it seems so big. I kept it because I know I will have the perfect opportunity to use it someday.
> 
> Hot on its heels came the smaller Sutter Crossbody in red which has stayed in the bag (again, no surprise) until this week when I decided I'd give it a try. I love it! It's the perfect mid-size bag for me. I really, really love it and want another one! Maybe in a bright summer color like yellow, blue, bright green or even that gorgeous turquoise it's big sister came in&#8230;.you get the idea.
> 
> Surprise, surprise! They are no longer available!  Google came up empty. These are my first Fossils and for some unknown reason I thought the Sutters were a staple in their line. That's what I get for leaving it in the drawer for ten months. I always want what I can't have.


Cobbie - I feel your pain! I think I posted the same thing a few (hundred -lol) posts back! I thought for sure I'd hit up the stores at the end of winter and pick up a winter color - black, brown, or those copper, brone ones? even went to the Fossil outlet (which is worthless btw!) nothing, nada...

and the crossbody is so perfect for the kindle!


----------



## candyisdandy

Cobbie said:


> Thank you, *Angelmum3*. It's good to know I'm not alone. I satisfied my "want" with a Roots bag. It's their original flat bag that's very similar to the Fossil small crossbody. It lacks the back zipper pocket which I put all my receipts in but I can live with that. Plus, it's a nice bright color that I was craving. I've never had a bag this bright before so we'll see how long it takes me to actually use it.  It should arrive soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll show those Fossil people. I'll just go spend my $$$ on another brand that costs waaay more than theirs. Yep, I'll sure show 'em.


Cobbie, love that colour - it's so pretty and bright. I was in Roots today looking at wallets and found one I really liked, but couldn't bring myself to buy it at full price ($65). Figured I'd wait and watch for it to go on sale. I then went across the hall to Danier (don't know if you have them in the US, but it's a nice leather store), and they had beautiful purses and a big sale - lots of stuff for half price and some really cute small purses in gorgeous spring colours for only $59. I was so tempted to buy the orange one, but restrained myself and ended up buying my new wallet there because they had one I liked, and it was on sale for $29. I'd been waiting for Oberon to post theirs, but got tired of waiting to even see pics/details, so have given up on that quest. I also picked up three cute little change purses with wrist straps on them - one turquoise (for niece's gift), one fuschia (for my five year old who's been begging me for a "money holder") and one bone (for my son's teacher gift) - they were almost half price $9.99 from $19, so I was very happy.

Enjoy your new purse!


----------



## Maryann Christine

Thanks for the sugestions. That Overland bag is a definite possibility. Not a glamor purse, but I'm pretty casual anyway. I will analyze it on ebags to figure out if it would be ok with my height (I'm barely 5'3").

I like those Borse Bella purses but they seem small. I'll keep exploring the web site, maybe I missed some models. And when I searched for Victorinox on Etsy, I just got some kind of knife or something. Hmm.

I'm really regretting that I spent a lot of money on a Coach bag that turned out to be too big and horizontal for my needs and body type, but I have to let that go. It's slightly scuffed so I couldn't sell it for much, and I'm too lazy to do that anyway, but maybe I could try one of the consignment shops here.

Has anyone heard of Ten Thousand Villages? They sell fair trade crafts, jewelry and purses. Yesterday I was walking past one of their stores, which was closed, and I noticed a tote in the window. I couldn't see it well, because it was partially blocked by a sign, but the pockets looked like they could fit a water bottle. To me, it's expensive for what it is, but it's fair trade so I feel good about that. http://www.tenthousandvillages.com/hand-to-hand-tote-bag What do you guys think? Honest opinions welcome. I feel like the pattern might be too much.

By the way, the dimensions listed seem off, unless my memory of geometry is lacking. "13Wx13Hx22HO inches ? What the heck is 22HO? Who you calling a 22HO? I wish they had one of those purse mannequins (in my dream life, I would be a purse mannequin). Of course I could just get off the couch and drive back to the store.

Another purse I've eyed up from Ten Thousand Villages is this. http://www.tenthousandvillages.com/silk-garden-purse I think it's beautiful, but I wish it was just a bit bigger and I wonder if that white strip would get dirty quickly.

P.S. To Cobbie, I love that purse and color.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie, I love your blue Roots bag! I have a Roots bag also-it's the same flat style but slightly larger than yours; and I went w/the mid to dark brown color. 

Maryann, I got a Vera Bradley tote in March that's not huge, more purse like to me. I can't remember the style name but it retails for $76. I also think many of the patterns are too "busy" for me, but I found it in a nice brown/blue pattern that is more subtle than many. It'll work with most colors and seasons too. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Vet

I miss the large Sutters too! I wish I'd gone for some of the other colors. I only bought the black. 

Hudsonam, I love that Coach bag! The new "c"s are making my bags look obsolete!


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie, wow a "vintage" Vera B bag!! I've only got a couple VB's. I bought a Bowler style a couple of yrs ago but one of the double handles always falls off my shoulder. I'll probably give it to my daughter when she's a little bit older.


----------



## Vet

I like the styles of the VB bags. I recently bought the hipster in the Barcelona pattern. I figured since it's basically black and white it might be ok. But, it still seems quite busy for me.


----------



## Maryann Christine

I've considered the Barcelona pattern too! That pattern, as well as Night and Day and Baroque, seem more subdued than the colored ones. I live in a preppy area, with many Vera Bradley purses walking about, taunting me as they ask, "Don't you want one of us? Come on, look how well-organized and light we are, we won't clash with your outfit, really." But I just don't know...

In other purse news, I found a purse I might like on line. It has the outer pockets like you see in some cross-body styles, but it's a higher shoulder bag, which I think is more flattering for my body type (not overweight, but wide hips). It's nothing fancy but I think it would work for me, just not sure if it's big enough. Organizer Handbag Color: Tan

Has anyone heard of that designer? Is the leather a good quality?


----------



## ellesu

Ohhhh! I like that bag - but I'm not familiar with the designer. Hope someone else is. I share your quest for purses that aren't too big - I'm 5' and it's easy for me to look as if my purse is carrying me, if I'm not careful. The VB discussions got me thinking....  and I remembered a VB bag I have that I absolutely love to use because it's so organized. It has pockets on the front and a pocket on each end that is perfect for a water bottle. That bag worked for trips and for everyday. As others have said, some of the VB prints are too busy for me so I tend to buy her _black_ prints. The bag I was talking about is black with owls. Let us know what you find.


----------



## hudsonam

I realized that the bag I linked to before that I picked up at the Coach outlet was not exactly the right one, so in the interest of full disclosure, here is my pretty bag  :

http://www.coach.com/online/handbags/ProductDetailWrapperView?storeId=10551&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&partNumber=15756&langId=-1&storeId=10551&storeId=10551&catalogId=10051&cid=SFYa4778&bannerCode=SFYa4778&viewTaskName=COABannerCodeDirectorCmd

I can't believe I got it for $102. I can't seem to find anything wrong with it, so I don't know why it was at the outlet. I should have asked the woman that was excitedly telling me how it just came from the "boutique store!"


----------



## corkyb

How long did it take you guys to get swatches from Opelle?  I am about to give up on
ever receiving them..


----------



## trixiedog

I just found the perfect bag that I love for my Kindle!! It is the Coach Patchwork Poppy Denim handbag. It is the perfect size, not too big, not too small. Holds my keys, wallet, lipstick, compact, cell phone and my kindle. I am so glad that I feel I found the perfect bag. I carry my kindle with me everywhere! Comes in the denim and a light khaki color. I have the khaki color in a smaller bag, the patchwork groovy. I just love the colors of these bags!

(I have inserted the link for it....hope I did it right

http://www.coach.com/online/handbags/clickatcoach-10551-10051-en-SMC006?cid=SMC006&partNumber=16732_svei&t=SILVER/DENIM MULTI&copyURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.coach.com%2Fonline%2Fhandbags%2F-handbags_feature_poppy-10551-10051-5000000000000052052-en%3Ft1Id%3D62%26t2Id%3D5000000000000052052%26tier%3D2%26LOC%3DLN%26viewpid%3D91799


----------



## candyisdandy

corkyb said:


> How long did it take you guys to get swatches from Opelle? I am about to give up on
> ever receiving them..


*Corkyb*, I mentioned to someone (can't remember if it was on this thread or the accessories one) that Canada Post is on strike, and has been for a couple of weeks. So if she mailed the swatches to you and they didn't make it to the border before the strike, then Canada Post is holding them hostage (as they are doing with several of my packages ) until the strike ends. Back to work legislature has just been passed though, so I think they will resume service sometime this week, although I'm sure there will be a big backlog. It could end up being like Christmas in my mailbox with all the stuff I have on order!


----------



## corkyb

Oh crap.  That's probably why then.


----------



## Vet

Maryann Faro said:


> I've considered the Barcelona pattern too! That pattern, as well as Night and Day and Baroque, seem more subdued than the colored ones. I live in a preppy area, with many Vera Bradley purses walking about, taunting me as they ask, "Don't you want one of us? Come on, look how well-organized and light we are, we won't clash with your outfit, really." But I just don't know


This made me laugh! I like the tan organizer purse and Yorkie Lady's Coach Poppy


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> *Hudsonam*, that's a beautiful bag! Elegant!


Thank you! I love it! But I would have never paid full price for it. If I'm going to spend that much, I'd go for an Opelle.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Corkyb*, it didn't take but a few days to get my Opelle samples. I ordered my bag on June 8 and haven't received it, yet. It's probably the strike but I haven't heard from her about that. *Candyisdandy*, you gave me that much needed information in the Accessories thread. Thanks, again.
> 
> *Corkyb*, what samples did you order? I have the black, bisque and mahogany if you'd like them.


Cobbie,
I ordered the bisque, clay and black. I really want to see the clay, but I'll take your three if you are done with them and are offering them.. I would have also asked for mahogany but I didn't want to seem too piggish. I'll pm you my address and gladly pay you for shipping.
Thanks!
Paula


----------



## angelmum3

somebody stop me!
http://www.stonemountainhandbags.com/ecom/fulldetails/770/38,44,469

Anyone have experience with Stone Mountain bags?

I saw this one at TJMaxx for $59 (and when I went looking the stone mountain website had it for $49 - I wonder if I can find it lower?  I thought it would hold a kindle in the pocket...


----------



## Neo

angelmum3 said:


> somebody stop me!
> http://www.stonemountainhandbags.com/ecom/fulldetails/770/38,44,469
> 
> Anyone have experience with Stone Mountain bags?
> 
> I saw this one at TJMaxx for $59 (and when I went looking the stone mountain website had it for $49 - I wonder if I can find it lower?  I thought it would hold a kindle in the pocket...


I have no experience whatsoever with this brand Angelmum, but it's super cute, and the color is so fresh and summerly!!! I totally think you should get it 

And please let us know what you think of it once it's in your hot little hands


----------



## Jane917

*Anglemum*, I used to have several Stone Mountain bags years ago. They are classics. They used to be well constructed, but I have not had one in many years.


----------



## corkyb

Ladies, no time to look for the saddleback thread, but this is a great deal from Moolala today: 
$25 off $50 purchase at Saddleback
https://www.moolala.com/deals/id/NHLC1J1?salesinvoice=GA31W5L


----------



## Vet

Angelmum, that's really cute and fresh! I've never bought their bags, but their shoes are well made..


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie, your lovely Opelle samples came today.  Thank you so much.  I couldn't figure out who would be writing to me from Dallas that I wasn't related to.  I love the samples.  Have figured out I don't want mahogany.  The black and the bisque are both beautiful.  I do stll want to see the clay, so I think I shall write to her to make sure she indeed shipped the sample to me.  I may be on Opelle watch soon,
By the way, I rescued this poor lonely thread from page three!


----------



## candyisdandy

I bought a new purse on Friday and am sooo excited about the deal I got! I wasn't even looking for a purse (or anything else for that matter), but had to kill time while a contractor was installing a backsplash in my kitchen, and I didn't want to be around for it. So of course I went to the mall, and found a big sale at Banana Republic where all the sale stuff was an additional 40% off.

http://bananarepublic.gapcanada.ca/browse/category.do?cid=59786

Hope this link works - it goes to the Sale Accessories page, and if you scroll right down to the very bottom you will see the "Murano Lambskin Satchel" in yellow. I got mine in brown, and it was way cheaper than online. Regular price was $335, it was marked down to $89.99 and with the 40% off, I paid $53.99!


----------



## corkyb

Does anyone on here know if the Tano Tumbleweed has been discontinued?  I only find two colors on line, the brown sugar and the volcanic ash.  At Irv's and Must Have Bag.  I got the Blue Velvet for Christmas and it may be my all time favorite bag.  I like the length of the short strap much better than the boogie bucket and disco decandence I just bought.  I am thinking of returning or selling the disco decadance, but I am disappointed in the lack of available colors in the Tumbleweed.  Any info would be appreciated.  I know there are some real Tano fans on here.


----------



## skyblue

The *ROOTS* flat bag worked great for a travel handbag, and looked so cute! I purchased the one with the woven pockets. It accommodated all my essentials perfectly. I returned the *Fossil* Hanover.


----------



## Tam

I'm on vacation in Vermont, & while shopping in Brattleboro today, came upon a store with 4 Vera Bradley patterns on sale at half price! I've admired the Hello Dahlia for quite awhile, so I got the Hipster. Love it!

On another note - the new fall colors are coming out next week and I'm really loving Plum Petals and Mocha Rouge!


----------



## Jane917

corkyb said:


> Does anyone on here know if the Tano Tumbleweed has been discontinued? I only find two colors on line, the brown sugar and the volcanic ash. At Irv's and Must Have Bag. I got the Blue Velvet for Christmas and it may be my all time favorite bag. I like the length of the short strap much better than the boogie bucket and disco decandence I just bought. I am thinking of returning or selling the disco decadance, but I am disappointed in the lack of available colors in the Tumbleweed. Any info would be appreciated. I know there are some real Tano fans on here.


*CorkyB*, you might want to e-mail Alexandra at Must Have Bag. She can tell you what colors are still available, whether she has them or not. It might be that the line is between seasons, and the new colors are not out yet. You also might post a question on the Tano Purse Forum. If you post in the Ask Tano Expert thread, Alex will respond.

http://forum.purseblog.com/tano/


----------



## corkyb

@Jane, I did email her from the Tano Purse forum.  thought I posted this, but I don't see it.

@Cobbie, Opelle's samples came today.  YOu packaged yours better than she did.  Now I am in a quandry.  I like the Clay, but I think I might like the bisque better.  I like the slight pebble and it feels softer to me.  I'm not sure about the color though and I think I could only use it for the summer and with certain colors.  Did anyone get the bisque and have pics you could post?  I don't remember seeing anything on here but the clay.  Oh decisions, decisions, and them maybe I will just get the volcanic ash Tano Tumbleweed.  I adore my tumbleweed.  I certainly can't get both.

@Jen and Neo, wondering if my Chanel counter has that bronzer as I really don't have that much left.  But then I;d have to order LY brushes too and I haven't even got the beast yet.  

@SN, of course you can get the hair dryer Cobbie is talking us all into.  I think I want it myself and I don't even use a brush to dry my hair.  I'm not good with that.

And (I can't remember who just posted it), but thanks for the BB creme explanation.  I love dewey makeup.  I may have to try some.  I have a Bon Belle or something though that i ordered, haven't used and have no clue how to use it nor where I ordered it from.  How do you say smackdown?  that's just ridiculous, isn't it?

I'm liking to to go a mall this weekend also.  Haven't been in a while due to back and hip problems and my new obsession with online shopping.  But I need to go to an Apple store and get a new battery, and/or router and maybe a new computer.  I can't afford a new computer though.  Neo did you get your macbook yet or are you waiting for Lion?

Paula


----------



## KindleGirl

Tam said:


> I'm on vacation in Vermont, & while shopping in Brattleboro today, came upon a store with 4 Vera Bradley patterns on sale at half price! I've admired the Hello Dahlia for quite awhile, so I got the Hipster. Love it!
> 
> On another note - the new fall colors are coming out next week and I'm really loving Plum Petals and Mocha Rouge!


I am also loving Vera's Plum Petals. I'm excited for Thursday when I can go and see the patterns in person. I'm a purple person and I'm thinking I'm gonna have to have some of this pattern!!

Good buy on the Hello Dahlia hipster! I love that pattern as well...it's so cheerful.


----------



## corkyb

Page 5 Ladies.  Really!  Falling down on the job.  Now that I have all the samples (thanks Cobbie) and some time has passed, I am wondering how you all like your Lotus Opelle purse especially in the clay?  Are you using it consistently?
Paula


----------



## Jen

I'm still using mine every day, I really love it!!  It really is the perfect bag for me, big but not ridiculous, lots of pockets, dresses up or down, lovely soft leather and satin inside...........when are you getting yours   ?
Which color did you decide on?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Did I just miss the dove gray color that Opelle is using, or is it new?  It looks like a great gray option, but I don't remember seeing it before.


----------



## Vet

KindleGirl said:


> I am also loving Vera's Plum Petals. I'm excited for Thursday when I can go and see the patterns in person. I'm a purple person and I'm thinking I'm gonna have to have some of this pattern!!
> 
> Good buy on the Hello Dahlia hipster! I love that pattern as well...it's so cheerful.


QVC had the new colors on yesterday. Very pretty!


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Did I just miss the dove gray color that Opelle is using, or is it new? It looks like a great gray option, but I don't remember seeing it before.


Interesting. I see the dove grey now, but the clay is gone (at least in the Lotus). It looks pretty similar, but the dove might be a bit more grey. How odd.


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> Did I just miss the dove gray color that Opelle is using, or is it new? It looks like a great gray option, but I don't remember seeing it before.


Nope, it's new! And it's gorgeous!!!!! I had said that I would be back for a Large Ballet purse at some point, and was just waiting for her to get some grey leather... LOL!!!!!

But not now, I'm on smackdown 

But it's gorgeous, very pretty color - I think you should go for it cmg !!!!!!!!


----------



## corkyb

Oh I had just about decided on the clay she sent me a sample of and now you are telling me that I am going to have to get another sample?


----------



## Neo

Just go for it *Corkyb*, take the plunge, I'm sure you will love it anyway


----------



## Jen

I would e-mail her and ask if it's still available.  I love my Clay!  It would be a big bummer if it was gone!


----------



## KindleGirl

Vet said:


> QVC had the new colors on yesterday. Very pretty!


I didn't even think to tune in and see them there. I saw it was the TSV but I'm really anxious to get to the VB store in town to see them. Many times I've changed my mind about which ones I like when I see them in person. I wouldn't think they'd look that different, but they do to me.


----------



## kuklachica

Ok, just had to post this... I've recently started paying attention to purses. I went to Macy's the other day (40 mins away from me) and found a Fossil purse in the 40-60% off bin. Asked the clerk if it was the marked price or a % off that price (I haven't shopped at Macy's before)... She told me to check it in the scanner thingy. Well, it rang up as "Please see clerk". Apparently, it wasn't supposed to be out anymore, should have been pulled a couple of days prior. Since it was a store error, she said she would have to give me 75% off the lowest ticketed price... ummmmm OK!!! I'll take it!! So I got the Lyla satchel bag for about $44!! I had to take the little handles off because they just annoyed me, I like crossbody better. But, for $44, I didn't mind having to do that!! So, go check out Macy's and see if you can get the same kind of deal!!! I've gotta go there more often!!

Here is a pic (not that good). It was marked as "Black" but it is more of an expresso color, definitely not black. I put it next to my iPhone so you could get an idea of how large it was. I love it!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Maryann Christine

Kukla, I don't use satchels myself (the stuff I carry fits better into more of a vertical rectangle than a horizontal rectangle, if that makes any sense) but I like that purse and I'm impressed that you managed to remove the brass loop thingies.

I finally found a summer purse with an outside pocket where I can fit a water bottle. I bought it at Target for $17. It's the purse in the link to come, but instead of the olive print shown, I got a print of small blue flowers with an off-white-color strap and off-white trim on top of the side pockets. You can't tell from the pic here, but those side pockets are roomy enough to put in a 20-oz water bottle. It's nothing chic but for summer it's light and I love the convenience of side pockets, yay! http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/mossimo-print-crossbody--green  Here is another link, which I think is the same model of purse, but mine's blue flowers not stripes.  [URL=http://milo.com/mossimo-blue-crossbody?aid=17]http://milo.com/mossimo-blue-crossbody?aid=17 [/url]

The Target by me had this purse in olive/greenish flowers, blue flowers, blue stripes and I think a light tan stripe. In the links above, I think they have the side pockets smoothed down or even taped down so they don't look like roomy pockets. But in real life, they are big enough to put stuff in them, including a water bottle.

I don't wear it as cross-body; I adjusted the straps to their shortest length and just wear it hanging from one shoulder.


----------



## M.E.

A very big THANK YOU to everyone on this thread, and especially the original poster!! I bought my Kindle in February and immediately fell in love with the famous blue bag... but I thought: well, this picture must be old, no way I can find this bag. Although I did scroll through every blue purse I could find on Amazon! Couldn't find it, so I more or less gave up... until someone recently posted something on the amazon kindle forum about a brown bag in a kindle commercial. So I just mentioned 'my' bag, although I didn't really expect a reply. But a very very kind soul pointed me to this thread!! And... after desperately searching for a Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip on every store-website, ebay and similar imaginable, I found one! Yay! A black one, new, coming my way as we speak! I would have liked a blue or green one (you all posted lovely pictures!), but black is also fine... besides it's a good thing I couldn't find many colors because I would probably have bought more than one. Very very happy, so thanks again!! Next time I have a similar problem I will definitely come here first!


----------



## Maryann Christine

Glad you found it. You can't go wrong with black, it'll match more things.

Me, I keep buying cheap purses I end up not liking. I once bought an expensive purse I ended up not liking either. It's like I have this fantasy purse in my mind that doesn't exist, or that existed years ago but not now. Even when I search online for purses with no price point in mind, I can't quite find what I want. 

My MIL has a Dooney & Bourke purse that I love, but she said it's discontinued. I couldn't afford a Dooney bag anyway, but it's frustrating that even if I could, the one I really like isn't available. I got a black fake leather bag from Kohl's that's a good size for me, and it was cheap, so that's it, I'm done...for now. 

I'm hoping that the right purse will show up in my life, like a stray cat who wants to be adopted.


----------



## Lyndl

M.E.



> And... after desperately searching for a Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip on every store-website, ebay and similar imaginable, I found one! Yay! A black one, new, coming my way as we speak! I would have liked a blue or green one (you all posted lovely pictures!), but black is also fine...


You won't be sorry! I hunted all over for one of these and finally managed to score one off EBay just before Christmas for $60. Full price here was $219 but the woman in the Fossil store told me they were discontinued. She tried to sell me a different model but I wouldn't budge.

I used this bag for day & night non-stop for 7 weeks while we travelled all over Europe in May this year. It is definitely the greatest bag I've ever owned. It was perfect for my Kindle, iPod, phone and other bits n pieces. I was able to zip my wallet into an inside pocket, then zip up the bag. Far less conspicuous than a backpack!


----------



## Vicki G.

Oh WOW!!!!  I haven't been here in ages and it's unbelievable that THE purse thread is still alive and kicking.  LOL  I know I'm way out of date but have something to throw in.  During the original Fossil Sutter purse mania, I bought a large black (the same one as in the Kindle cover ad) from e-bags and a small turquoise one from Zappos.  I found that try as I might, I just couldn't warm to the size of the large one.  Carried it maybe 2 dozen times.  Could have to do with the fact that I'm 5'??  I LOVE the smaller size, love the turquoise color too.  So after a year.. yeah, looked it up, August 2010, of the large one resting in my closet, I'd like to sell it.  I paid $138 for it.  Not sure what would be a fair price for it but I'm willing to discuss price if anyone is interested.  Please message me.  Thanks and happy Kindling!


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies! I hope you won't mind me posting this here, but I just wanted to let you know that I'm selling a few purses (amongst which the Stitch and Swash tote that has been shown and mentioned quite a few times here). I have posted pictures over on the Accessories Anonymous thread, on page 250:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39403.6225.html

3 of the purses have been sold, but the others are still looking for a new home 

Just PM me if you find you are interested in any of them!


----------



## Maryann Christine

FYI, lots of discounted fall/winter purses were at Marshalls yesterday. I sampled the more upscale version of the Stone Mountain bags (I think Allison Scott is the name), Tignanello, a couple Coach bags, cheaper brands and more. I'm proud of myself for resisting a black leather shoulder bag with outside pockets. At $70, it was too expensive for a "bargain" purse and may have been a tad too big. Plus, I need to get my hair cut and highlighted, so before buying a purse, I think of how many strands of highlighting that money would buy. I know, weird, but it curtails spending. We're on one income now and I have to be careful about how I spend money. 

I don't buy or google different types of clothes, so why this interest in purses? I think there's just something fascinating about a thing that holds your other things.


----------



## M.E.

Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know that my fabulous black Fossil Sutter finally arrived today! I'm extremely happy, the size is absolutely perfect and the leather is just as soft as described in previous posts. Love love love it!
@Lyndl and @Maryann Faro: thanks for the kind wishes!


----------



## Vicki G.

M.E., if you need another one I have one for sale.  (See post 2 or 3 above).


----------



## Someone Nameless

It has been a year?  This was fun!  We need to find a new fabulous purse to be on a quest for.


----------



## Tam

I still use my turquoise Fossil Large Sutter that I got as a result of following this thread - in fact, I have it today! I have increased my purse collection considerably since being exposed to all the purse culture and wisdom on this thread! Fun!


----------



## hudsonam

Someone Nameless said:


> It has been a year? This was fun! We need to find a new fabulous purse to be on a quest for.


Wow! I can't believe it's been a year!


----------



## M.E.

Vicki G. said:


> M.E., if you need another one I have one for sale. (See post 2 or 3 above).


Too bad you're selling the black one! Two of the same color would be a bit much... but if anyone has the 'original' turquoise large Sutter for sale, I'm interested!


----------



## DD

People, I just realized that the new Kindles are a little smaller and will be an even better fit in our purses.  I'm going to inspect some of my older purses that were too small for the K2 and K3 and maybe put them back into service.


----------



## linda~lou

Hi all! I'm the OP and haven't been on this thread in months, can't believe it's been a year!!! I change my bags like the weather and surprisingly this faithful Coach girl is still using a Fossil, the Maddox Foldover in Chestnut. It's pretty big but I like having room for my iPad too. Thanks for keeping this thread going, it's been fun!!!








http://vip.zappos.com/fossil-maddox-foldover-chestnut-chestnut


----------



## mlewis78

Last week I went back to using my Fossil turquoise large sutter.  Usually turn to my Vera Bradleys for their light weight and pockets.  Still haven't used the camel large sutter, but I will!  Have had them both for over a year -- when the discussions about them started on KBoards.


----------



## hudsonam

I LOVE my Fossil bag. I'm using a Coach right now, but I will probably end up with another Fossil sometime soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Since it's October I broke out my orange Fossil Sutter. It still holds all my gadgets perfectly.


----------



## akpak

DD said:


> People, I just realized that the new Kindles are a little smaller and will be an even better fit in our purses. I'm going to inspect some of my older purses that were too small for the K2 and K3 and maybe put them back into service.


I did the same last night, and have discovered at least one that will get some use now that the lil Kindle fits in it.

BUT, I'm also on the lookout for that next neat bag for my current needs. (Little Kindle, camera, wallet, phone, keys)

Does anyone have the smaller Fossil Sutter and a Kindle 4? I have the large zip top, but it's far far too big these days. Both my Kindle AND my iPad have shrunk since then!


----------



## Vicki G.

I have the small Fossil Sutter and found that my K3.. even in the lighted case, would fit in the back zippered pocket. It just needs to be angled in and then slipped straight. The new baby fits even better, will go straight in with no need to work it in and, in it's zippered Amazon pouch, there's still room for other things. Recently found a black small Sutter on ebay and I grabbed it so now I have a turquoise and the black. My absolute favorite purse.

I have a couple of purses I'm wanting to sell. The large zip top Sutter in black and a Dooney that I can't recall the name of the model. I bought it as a "Kindle" purse but really don't like it. It's open top, black with brown leather trim, gold DB logo canvas. I carried it *perhaps* 2 dozen times and I paid $200 for it. Maybe I'll get around to taking some pics and posting. IF I remember how. lol


----------



## mlewis78

I've been using my large turquoise sutter lately.  Just ordered two Vera Bradley bags in plum petals.  The east west tote is on sale today for $39.  Ordered that one and a squared away bag.


----------



## Anabanana

Hello ladies,

So I finally jumped the wagon and got a K3/kindle Keyboard (in the mail!), even though I got an iPad earlier this year. This is my first Kindle, so I'm excited to find a home for it!

I stumbled across this forum as I was looking for a bag big enough to fit my (incoming) kindle and my iPad, but in separate compartments, yet still be large enough to hold a small notebook (2.5x3"), pen, wallet, and Chapstick. From all the wonderful bags you guys mentioned the Fossil Sutton would be perfect and I was wondering if any of you knew where I could find it? I absolutely adore the yellow and turquoise one! Been s bit obsessed with yellow this season (not so recently purchased Kate spade five points Camille in pollen... On sale of course!)

http://image.shoppingfeed.jp/c/coa/coach-usa.ja/orig/KAT-0860.jpg

But I've been looking for something lighter when I just want to throw in my electronic devices and run out.

Thanks!


----------



## clawdia

I've just started a new search for the perfect bag, and remembered this wonderful thread!

Fossil made a glazed Heritage triple tote bag last year - I put off buying it, and they're now impossible to find.  I want a good sized Fossil leather with the lightweight glazed leather, but all I can find available lately are the Hathaway style that don't zip closed at the top.

Anybody know of any online places to look for that Heritage triple tote (not even ebay works for me), or for a glazed Fossil hobo style bag?

Or any other brand that's just as nice but not so costly that I'd need a second mortgage to pay for it . . . I just want something that feels soft and cuddly to hold my K3 and a few other 'necessary things'.

Just thought I'd pop in and ask for ideas!


----------



## ayuryogini

clawdia said:


> I've just started a new search for the perfect bag, and remembered this wonderful thread!
> 
> Fossil made a glazed Heritage triple tote bag last year - I put off buying it, and they're now impossible to find. I want a good sized Fossil leather with the lightweight glazed leather, but all I can find available lately are the Hathaway style that don't zip closed at the top.
> 
> Anybody know of any online places to look for that Heritage triple tote (not even ebay works for me), or for a glazed Fossil hobo style bag?
> 
> Or any other brand that's just as nice but not so costly that I'd need a second mortgage to pay for it . . . I just want something that feels soft and cuddly to hold my K3 and a few other 'necessary things'.
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in and ask for ideas!


I had one in purple that I loved; it was perfect because my iPad fit in its own compartment and so did my Kindle; however, the straps were not made well, and after 2-3 months of normal use, the strap broke at the top. 
So, I hope you don't feel too bad about not finding one, maybe that's why.


----------



## Sandpiper

I bought a "bunch" of the large Fossil Sutters in late '10.  Haven't used them.  And a couple other not-so-inexpensive bags too (though did get them on sale).    Just use two of the three more $$ Tano Tumbleweeds.  Use two of the three because of color.


----------



## drenee

Darn you all.  I've went to the Fossil website and now I'm drooling over a pink bag.  
NO NEW BAGS FOR ME TILL AFTER JUNE.  
Daughter getting married.
deb


----------



## ayuryogini

drenee said:


> Darn you all. I've went to the Fossil website and now I'm drooling over a pink bag.
> NO NEW BAGS FOR ME TILL AFTER JUNE.
> Daughter getting married.
> deb


Wait...Won't you need a new bag for the wedding?


----------



## ayuryogini

Here is my new bag; I admit I splurged a bit, but fell in love with it, and it has gotten stellar reviews. It arrives tomorrow. 
It's the Petal to the Metal Natasha bag by Marc Jacobs.










I didn't used to like anything with birds, but my new grand-daughter is named Sparrow, so now I love anything with birds on it, and it doesn't matter what type of bird, to me they are all "Sparrows" now.


----------



## Neo

ayuryogini said:


> Here is my new bag; I admit I splurged a bit, but fell in love with it, and it has gotten stellar reviews. It arrives tomorrow.
> It's the Petal to the Metal Natasha bag by Marc Jacobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't used to like anything with birds, but my new grand-daughter is named Sparrow, so now I love anything with birds on it, and it doesn't matter what type of bird, to me they are all "Sparrows" now.


O-M-G Ayuryogini!!!! Simply gorgeous!!! I don't even like golden tones hardware (a deal breaker for me), and I'm drooling!!!!!!! I'm going to seriously think about this! great choice, and Sparrow is the cutest name


----------



## drenee

ayuryogini said:


> Wait...Won't you need a new bag for the wedding?


YES!!! Good thinking (enabling).
deb


----------



## Ruby296

ayuryogini said:


> Here is my new bag; I admit I splurged a bit, but fell in love with it, and it has gotten stellar reviews. It arrives tomorrow.
> It's the Petal to the Metal Natasha bag by Marc Jacobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't used to like anything with birds, but my new grand-daughter is named Sparrow, so now I love anything with birds on it, and it doesn't matter what type of bird, to me they are all "Sparrows" now.


Wow, that is a gorgeous bag!! I love the color, and the size looks perfect! Enjoy it


----------



## drenee

I have to find a dress first.  I am very stressed about it also.  Most of the "mother" dresses do not look good on me.  I'm thinking of having a dress made.  Then I can find the right purse to match.  
deb


----------



## drenee

I will absolutely be posting and asking for advice.  My son and DIL did not have a wedding.  Her parents couldn't be present so they went to the courthouse and got married.  So I have no mother of the anything experience.  LOL.  
deb


----------



## drenee

http://www.simplicity.com/p-2025-misses-dresses.aspx

I was thinking about a dress something like one of these. I have no idea what kind of fabric or color yet. 
The wedding is in an aquarium on the beach. It is an evening wedding. 
Thoughts?
deb

sorry for hijacking purse thread.


----------



## Someone Nameless

How do you like this one?

http://www.coldwatercreek.com/product-detail/58826/65343/boatneck-paneled-dress.aspx?colorid=077&refLink=dresses.aspx


----------



## drenee

That one is gorgeous!!!  
deb


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie, that is gorgeous and what a swing it looks to have.

Deb.  I like your pattern for a beach wedding. I think I would want a dressier fabric than that top two. The turuoise one is pretty.

I think you should splurge and buy yourself a dress.  How do you like Cobbie's Coldwater Creek dress?  

What are your daughter's colors


----------



## drenee

The one from Coldwater Creek is something I would love to have.  Unfortunately the only size they have is P14.  
I hope I can buy one, but it's been very hard to find anything in my size.

Her colors are navy blue and kelly green.

I like the style of the pattern I found, but I agree it needs to be a dressier fabric.
deb


----------



## drenee

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/suzi-chin-petite-dress-silk-chiffon-empire-waist?ID=522496&CategoryID=55596#fn=sp%3D1%26spc%3D208%26ruleId%3D72%26slotId%3D1

I found this one. I wish it came in a different color.
deb


----------



## TessM

The Dooney and Burke outlet near me had a 50% + sale right before Christmas. We got my husband's aunt a $300 leather tote for $125


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Corky, I can't take any credit for the swing dress. That was Sophie's Mom.
> 
> The Simplicity one can be dressed either up or down and the Coldwater Creek one is unique with all the double rows of ruffles. They are both lovely.


They are both very lovely. The first one might be more beachy. How did I confuse you and Sandra I have been beside myself trying to figure out and purchase and coordinate with others for shore excursions for my cruise. I think it was Ruby (dare I say that?) that asked me where I was cruising to. Feb. 4 to 11, cruising out of Cape Canaveral to western Carribean. Honduras, Cozumel, Belize and Costa de Maya or Playa or something like that. It will be my first ever cruise. I'm sort of nervous actually.


----------



## corkyb

TessM said:


> The Dooney and Burke outlet near me had a 50% + sale right before Christmas. We got my husband's aunt a $300 leather tote for $125
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh nice. Wish I had known that!


----------



## corkyb

drenee said:


> The one from Coldwater Creek is something I would love to have. Unfortunately the only size they have is P14.
> I hope I can buy one, but it's been very hard to find anything in my size.
> 
> Her colors are navy blue and kelly green.
> 
> I like the style of the pattern I found, but I agree it needs to be a dressier fabric.
> deb


Call a store and see if they have it in your size or can get it for you. Beg.


----------



## Someone Nameless

drenee said:


> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/suzi-chin-petite-dress-silk-chiffon-empire-waist?ID=522496&CategoryID=55596#fn=sp%3D1%26spc%3D208%26ruleId%3D72%26slotId%3D1
> 
> I found this one. I wish it came in a different color.
> deb


I like that one. Would you wear black?

The reason I checked Coldwater Creek was because when my son got married I was looking, looking, looking and couldn't find a thing. Someone pointed out a lovely green dress to me on the site. My hubby was in a town where they had a Coldwater Creek (we don't have one here). I called and they had the dress, he picked it up, brought it home and it fit perfectly. It was very dressy (like a party dress) and I haven't worn it since but I loved it.

Finding a dress for a wedding probably doesn't happen that easily very often, but I just thought I'd check there for you and hope you got as lucky as I did.  I never bought a thing at Coldwater Creek before or since that time.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> They are both very lovely. The first one might be more beachy. How did I confuse you and Sandra I have been beside myself trying to figure out and purchase and coordinate with others for shore excursions for my cruise. I think it was Ruby (dare I say that?) that asked me where I was cruising to. Feb. 4 to 11, cruising out of Cape Canaveral to western Carribean. Honduras, Cozumel, Belize and Costa de Maya or Playa or something like that. It will be my first ever cruise. I'm sort of nervous actually.


Yes, it was me! Your cruise itinerary sounds like great fun! You will have a wonderful time! I've only been on 2 cruises, first was Eastern Caribbean, second was Disney cruise to Bahamas & other nearby islands.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> I like that one. Would you wear black?
> 
> The reason I checked Coldwater Creek was because when my son got married I was looking, looking, looking and couldn't find a thing. Someone pointed out a lovely green dress to me on the site. My hubby was in a town where they had a Coldwater Creek (we don't have one here). I called and they had the dress, he picked it up, brought it home and it fit perfectly. It was very dressy (like a party dress) and I haven't worn it since but I loved it.
> 
> Finding a dress for a wedding probably doesn't happen that easily very often, but I just thought I'd check there for you and hope you got as lucky as I did.  I never bought a thing at Coldwater Creek before or since that time.


 I used to order from Coldwater Creek quite regularly. I have the advantage of visiting their flagship store in Coeur d' Alene a couple of times a years. I have found their sizing quite inconsistent, so if you order, be sure to order a couple of sizes. For me, I have given up mail order business with them.


----------



## Jen

*Deb*, my mom had a lot of trouble with her mother of the bride dress too. I think she ended up getting one at some random boutique in Florida, but I'm pretty sure she almost got several at Coldwater Creek. I really love the purple one that *SN* posted!

*Paula*, that sounds like a great itinerary - and don't be nervous! I've been on probably 8 cruises, they're so much fun and the crew makes things so easy for you. Just make sure you're back to the boat on time, and everything else will be fine. I'm incredibly jealous, you're going to have so much fun!!!! The sun is BRUTAL down there though, so make sure you cover yourself in sunscreen!


----------



## drenee

Coldwater Creek's sizing tends to run big.  I ordered some clothes for work three years ago.  My DIL was visiting, who was a size 8 at the time. All of the 4s I ordered fit her.  I had to send everything back.  
There is an outlet a couple hours south of me.  I might try in person so I can try on.  

Jen, there is a couple of nice boutiques in Morgantown.  I should stop and see what they have.  Being a size 2/4 makes it even more difficult to find anything.  
I still have plenty of time.  

Back to purses:  Ebay has been tempting me with some good deals on Fossils.  I have to stay focused and ignore the site for a while.  Lol.


----------



## Jen

An outlet is the perfect place to look!  And hey, you may have problems finding the right dress, but other than that being a size 2/4 is pretty amazing!  I haven't been there since I was 18!  

But, good deals pass......


----------



## hudsonam

Did anyone see the new Vera Bradly patterns out today? 

http://www.verabradley.com/category/Category/Whats-New/786/pc/638.uts

I like the Camellia. I love the Bowler bag so I hope they didn't ruin it by updating it.


----------



## Jen

I almost confused the two threads by your mention of the Camellia....which is the same name as the oil we've all been loving in the AA thread !  I really do like some of the Vera Bradley bags, but I've never owned any.  I think mostly because I'm not a fan of cloth purses, I'm more of a leather purse person.


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I almost confused the two threads by your mention of the Camellia....which is the same name as the oil we've all been loving in the AA thread ! I really do like some of the Vera Bradley bags, but I've never owned any. I think mostly because I'm not a fan of cloth purses, I'm more of a leather purse person.


LOL! I love the Bowler, but I really want it in a leather or microfiber purse because I don't always want all the colors. They had a "Bowler Satchel" in the microfiber but I didn't like it as much.


----------



## ayuryogini

*Neo* asked about my new bag on another thread; in case anyone is interested, I thought I would post it here, too:

I LOVE my new Marc Jacobs bag; it is the most I've ever splurged on a bag and I plan to keep it. I love gold hardware, but understand about it being a deal-breaker if you don't'; I hope you can find it in silver.

It has a lot of room in it, especially for the size (12 1/2" x 10" x 5");
I was reticent to buy a bag that isn't zip top for security reasons; it has the top flap and that flap is not magnetized; 
however, the flap zips and it goes all the way down to the bottom of the purse (hope that makes sense), so you can put your wallet in that area and not have it distort the flap at all. There are also so many other zip or magnetic pockets that security isn't an issue. It is a lovely soft, lightweight leather. If you go to Nordstrom's website, there are about 37 reviews for it, and they are really helpful.
The only other drawback is the length of the strap; 
I read it on the Nordstrom reviews and would have to agree that the bag probably works best for women who aren't super tall, as the strap is not very long. I'm 5'3" and it's a perfect crossbody bag for me, and I think it would work well for someone a couple inches taller as well.

It easily fits the Kindle Touch w/ leather cover in the main pocket, but it would also fit in the zipped flap (recent addition: it also fits nicely in the slip pocket in back, that one has a magnetic close; the magnet doesn't interfere with the Kindle working); the iPad fits in the main pocket as well; you can put it in the flap part, but it has to be vertical instead of horizontal, and that DOES distort the flap. And it's not as if someone could reach in the top of the bag and easily grab your Kindle or iPad without your knowledge.

I'm including a picture of it, in case anyone else is interested. Let me know if any of you have any other questions. I love to encourage!


----------



## kaotickitten

Ok I know this about purses. Yet this is taking a love of your purse brand to the streets.








Incase you didn't know it's a dooney and bourke car,


----------



## kaotickitten

Also speaking of Dooney & Bourke which one do yall like best?


----------



## Sandpiper

No. 1


----------



## Vet

I like number 2. I don't care for double straps, one always slips down.


----------



## Ruby296

kaotickitten said:


> Ok I know this about purses. Yet this is taking a love of your purse brand to the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incase you didn't know it's a dooney and bourke car,


Wow, I've seen it all now!


----------



## ayuryogini

*drenee*, I love both the Simplicity dress and the Suzi Chinn, but you're right, the colors are limited in the latter.. I love the Halter dress b/c it's so versatile, very elegant, yet could be casual or dressy depending on fabric and accessories.

*kaotickitten*, of the D&B purses, 1and 2, tho they are very different from one another. Are you getting one?

And now for a Public Service Announcement, in case you are staying off the Accessories thread for your financial health, I need to let you know about some new handbags that have been brought to our attention through *corkyb*. The site is momentumhandbag.com. The handbags are stunning, and their philosophy is incredible: handbags that can change the world, an idea many of us can relate to, especially if you read about her concepts and contributions in her own words. There are many lovely bags and accessories. You will be grateful if you go there.


----------



## Momentum Handbag

I recognize that signature fabric, the logo... it'll come to me... they used to do a fabric one with that image on the outside. It doesn't say anything on the little leaf?



linda~lou said:


> I sent Amazon a e-mail asking if they could tell me who makes it. I'm sure it's not real high on their list of priorities for a response. In the meantime anyone recognize this bag? I want badly!!!!!
> 
> OMG, seriously, I LOVE this bag. I am partial to Coach and I was hoping this would compare. Well, I am in awe. I have seen Fossil before, actually have a small one. But this one, the leather is like buttah, it's amazing. And best of all, everything fits, even my iPad!!! I want the black for winter and will pay full price from Zappos, that's how much I love it!!
> And it doesn't seem that huge considering how much it holds. The strap can be worn short over your shoulder or long cross body. It's just perfect!!!


----------



## Momentum Handbag

That hardware is over the top lovey love it! Looks like a practical purse, too. Has anyone ever seen Lesa Wallace bags? SHE FRIENDED ME, I about keeled over. This bag is the reason I went into production, what was I thinking!? But it's still my fave even over my own, kinda hard to explain!http://www.instylehandbag.com/files/2110141/uploaded/Dynamic%20Bag%20Rustic.jpg Wait, not getting how to insert link... or pic?


----------



## Neo

Here you go: Momentum Handbag's gorgeous purse


----------



## Neo

LOL *Cobbie*, not mine (I wish though!), this is *Winnie*'s!


----------



## corkyb

Oh.MY.God.
Is that the purse that started you on this journey, Winnie or is that one of your purses?
To.Die.For
Paula


----------



## Neo

Yes *Cobbie*, it is indeed the bag Winnie tried to link to


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> Here you go: Momentum Handbag's gorgeous purse


I love this bag!! How do we get it??


----------



## Neo

*Ruby*, here 

http://www.lesawallace.com/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=2


----------



## TessM

I just bought this yesterday. It's not a purse per we but it's a darn cute lunch bag.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0038OQ7BG/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1328181166&sr=8-1


----------



## ayuryogini

I LOVE the Lesa Wallace handbag. Now it's between that and a Saddleback Tote.  What to do, what to do.

*Neo*, good detective work! How did you find the link for that bag? I couldn't.

*TessM*, thanks for posting about the cute lunch bag. We love bags of all kinds here.


----------



## Neo

ayuryogini said:


> *Neo*, good detective work! How did you find the link for that bag? I couldn't.


What can I say, it's a talent ... Just kidding, lol


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> *Ruby*, here
> 
> http://www.lesawallace.com/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=2


Oh my gosh, Neo you are good! Looking at the photo of the bag on the model it looks like it'll be too large & overpowering on my petite frame. But it's Soooo gorgeous


----------



## ayuryogini

Ruby296 said:


> Oh my gosh, Neo you are good! Looking at the photo of the bag on the model it looks like it'll be too large & overpowering on my petite frame. But it's Soooo gorgeous


She is good...but notice how she's not divulging her secrets 

*Ruby*, did you look at the rest of her bags?

And they come in Grey!!


----------



## Ruby296

ayuryogini said:


> She is good...but notice how she's not divulging her secrets
> 
> *Ruby*, did you look at the rest of her bags?
> 
> And they come in Grey!!


*Ayuryogini*, too funny, and yes I _did_ notice that! I did look at her other bags & I'm trying hard not 
to  You have an excellent memory remembering that I love grey! You're good too!!!!


----------



## Celeste

I worked at Fossil for two years, so you can imagine that my purse obsession is pretty insane. (Sadly, it started much before my employment with Fossil.) 
Aaaaannnd, now my collection is pretty good, too. I'll have to post some pics sometime . . . . 
I always love crossbodies - have to have my hands free, and they have to be all leather - so they don't get dirty. Except a canvas beach bag I have, which is kind of dirt colored anyway, so I guess it doesn't count


----------



## drenee

Celeste, you worked at Fossil??  Wow.  I own two and feel fortunate.  I have bought one for my DIL.  
Please post pictures so we can be jealous.  
deb


----------



## ayuryogini

Celeste said:


> I worked at Fossil for two years, so you can imagine that my purse obsession is pretty insane. (Sadly, it started much before my employment with Fossil.)
> Aaaaannnd, now my collection is pretty good, too. I'll have to post some pics sometime . . . .
> I always love crossbodies - have to have my hands free, and they have to be all leather - so they don't get dirty. Except a canvas beach bag I have, which is kind of dirt colored anyway, so I guess it doesn't count


*Celeste*, I think it's safe to speak for the majority here when I say, "We would LOVE to see some pics of your Fossil collection."

I love crossbodies too, and my smallish grey Hanover is my go-to bag when I'm about town. I'm also really glad that I got on-board when linda-lou started this thread, because my purple Sutter and raspberry Sasha are two of my favorite designs they ever did. It feels to me that their quality was a bit better back then, too. (imo anyway)

Any time you want to post those pics, we would love to drool.


----------



## Momentum Handbag

Shoot I wish I knew how to post pictures... I live in Friday Harbor, WA and received a bunch of orders from several of you, and am so grateful! Thank you! I just made this bag (link below) for my friend who is a majorly busy Republican activist (notice the Smith/Wesson vintage logo'd buckle!). I do feel a little shameless about visiting this thread again, but if you read my FB page and BLOG and and AND you will discover that there is no such thing as an INSANE purse thread, it's more insane if we can't find the right bag. IT'S NUTS. So, I keep making and designing... Anyway, thanks for listening, a bit of a happy bag rant!  Hold out for the perfect bag, BTW we get in and out of our bags over 1400 times per year! (365 x 7 is even more) SO YOU ARE JUSTIFIED! That's what I like to say, anyway, each time I find another that is heart-stopping... Here's the link to the pic. How do I post pix!? They are not all MY bags either, I promise!







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=315593011811020&set=a.174632259240430.27895.132048943498762&type=1&theater


----------



## cmg.sweet

Winnie, thanks for the stats about women and purses.  Since it really is the most used item in our wardrobes it really does make sense to have 2 or 3 (or 8  ) favorite perfect purses.


----------



## ayuryogini

Momentum Handbag said:


> .....if you read my FB page and BLOG and and AND you will discover that there is no such thing as an INSANE purse thread, it's more insane if we can't find the right bag. IT'S NUTS. So, I keep making and designing... Anyway, thanks for listening, a bit of a happy bag rant!  Hold out for the perfect bag.....


I love your passion, Winnie, and I agree!


----------



## MsScarlett

I haven't read this thread in a while and need to catch up, but here is a question...I carry my baby K and my Fire with me all the time.  Does anyone else carry both and do you have the perfect bag for them?  So far, my Vera On-the-Go bags (my favorite style) are fine, but I can always use some enabling!


----------



## Momentum Handbag

There is a FB INTEREST, generic, called HANDBAGS and it's someone out there who (randomly?) posts pics of many new bags all the time... I am on there just to see what the HB world is up to, not that luxury bags are my personal gig, but it's nice to keep in the high fashion loop.

Have a great day!



cmg.sweet said:


> Winnie, thanks for the stats about women and purses. Since it really is the most used item in our wardrobes it really does make sense to have 2 or 3 (or 8 ) favorite perfect purses.


----------



## Celeste

ayuryogini said:


> *Celeste*, I think it's safe to speak for the majority here when I say, "We would LOVE to see some pics of your Fossil collection."
> 
> I love crossbodies too, and my smallish grey Hanover is my go-to bag when I'm about town. I'm also really glad that I got on-board when linda-lou started this thread, because my purple Sutter and raspberry Sasha are two of my favorite designs they ever did. It feels to me that their quality was a bit better back then, too. (imo anyway)
> 
> Any time you want to post those pics, we would love to drool.


One of my bags is a Sasha, it is one of my favorites. I was never a fan of Sutter, even though it is an excellent bag. I think because we had it in the store FOREVER, so eventually I just got tired of looking at it. This is the Sasha I have:









I'll be back to show more of my bags


----------



## ayuryogini

I can hardly believe I had to dig back to page 6 to find this thread! 
Anyway, I'm about to retire my grey Tano bag that I have loved so much I think I went for 2 or 3 seasons before even wanting a new handbag. 
And it wasn't just for any old handbag either, but for a beautiful plum Momentum handbag (and my Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal but that's an heirloom for my granddaughter). Anyway, I decided to see what new bags Tano has for the season, and saw this one, Miss Marvelous. 
Does anyone else love this as much as I do? 
I especially love the color, but also the embellishment and the rolled handle, unfortunately not the magnet closure. This one has silver hardware that I know is a deal maker for some.










I also noticed the Marc by Marc Jacobs handbag is now in tangerine, the "it" color for spring, not sure if I like this or not  What do you think?


----------



## Vet

I miss this thread! There's a thread over in Kindle Accessories that talks about a Specialty Meesenger Bag. The conversation is starting to lean toward bags that are more purse-like. It reminds me a little of this thread!


----------



## skyblue

I had completely forgotten about Tano and Momentum!


----------



## Vet

I've never tried Momentum, but I bought a beautiful Tano bag. I like their leather. The blue one in ayuriyogin's post is beautiful!


----------



## skyblue

Vet said:


> I've never tried Momentum, but I bought a beautiful Tano bag. I like their leather. The blue one in ayuriyogin's post is beautiful!


I have a large Tano bag that I use for travel. I really like the one in *ayuriyogini's* post, too. Which Tano do you own *Vet*?


----------



## Jane917

I have a few Tanos I would be willing to sell. Let me know if anyone is interested. They are all in very good condition. I have Jean's Addiction, Postage Tramp, Petite Larceny, and a few others that are not coming to mind right now. I am cleaning out the closet this summer!


----------



## Vet

Skyblue, I bought the Tano Tumbleweed. I love all of the pockets! 

Wow Jane you have quite a collection!


----------



## skyblue

Vet said:


> Skyblue, I bought the Tano Tumbleweed. I love all of the pockets!
> 
> Wow Jane you have quite a collection!


*Vet*, me too!! I love it for travel!


----------



## ellesu

I love Tano bags - but they're mostly all too large for me. Sometimes (well, lots of times) it sucks being short.


----------



## Vet

*Skybly*, I use mine for travel too. It's too big to secure at work. I'll bet we bought them around the same time. I think Paula(Corky) received a blue one as a gift!

*ellesu*, I'm tall, so I love large bags!


----------



## skyblue

Vet said:


> *Skybly*, I use mine for travel too. It's too big to secure at work. I'll bet we bought them around the same time. I think Paula(Corky) received a blue one as a gift!
> 
> *ellesu*, I'm tall, so I love large bags!


Me too, *Vet*! I am tall, with long legs. . I purchased my Tano at Nordstrom.


----------



## Vet

I purchased my bag at Nordstrom too. They had put them on sale!


----------



## Sandpiper

Long time no been here.  Back in later 2010 we here were all "hot" over Fossil Sutter bags and Tano Tumbleweed bags.  I bought some of both!!!!  Well, few I never used.  So recently returned a Fossil Sutter bag to Zappos and to Macy's.  Because it had been a while since I bought them, got store credit at both places.  

Today I took one of the three $$ Tano Tumbleweed bags back to Nordstrom.  Nordstrom has great customer service.  I got refund on my bank charge card that I used to buy the bag.  More shopping at Nordstrom in the future.

And I found two styles of Kipling bags (les $$ than leather bags) that I really like.  Good pockets in both for a Kindle.  Styles are Alvar and Fairfax.  Got three of both.  I still have a weakness for bags.


----------



## Ruby296

Sandpiper said:


> Long time no been here. Back in later 2010 we here were all "hot" over Fossil Sutter bags and Tano Tumbleweed bags. I bought some of both!!!! Well, few I never used. So recently returned a Fossil Sutter bag to Zappos and to Macy's. Because it had been a while since I bought them, got store credit at both places.
> 
> Today I took one of the three $$ Tano Tumbleweed bags back to Nordstrom. Nordstrom has great customer service. I got refund on my bank charge card that I used to buy the bag. More shopping at Nordstrom in the future.
> 
> And I found two styles of Kipling bags (les $$ than leather bags) that I really like. Good pockets in both for a Kindle. Styles are Alvar and Fairfax. Got three of both. I still have a weakness for bags.


Love the Kipling Alvar bag! What colors did you get?


----------



## Sandpiper

In the Alvar, I got caffe latte, limestone, and black. In the Fairfax, I got caffe latte, limestone, peppered powder, and deep sky. I like peppered powder color -- darker brown than caffe latte, but certainly lighter than espresso brown (dark brown). That's _my_ neutral brown color.

Stopped in Macy's today and saw more Kipling styles and colors in person. Oh oh.


----------



## Vet

Wow! I'll have to look at the Kipling bag! Is there a link?


----------



## Vet

Yes, Nordstrom has great customer service!


----------



## Sandpiper

Kipling Alvar

Kipling Fairfax

Search on Kipling site for those two styles for more colors, some of which are on sale.


----------



## Ruby296

Sandpiper said:


> In the Alvar, I got caffe latte, limestone, and black. In the Fairfax, I got caffe latte, limestone, peppered powder, and deep sky. I like peppered powder color -- darker brown than caffe latte, but certainly lighter than espresso brown (dark brown). That's _my_ neutral brown color.
> 
> Stopped in Macy's today and saw more Kipling styles and colors in person. Oh oh.


What a nice variety of colors! I have it in True Blue, basic navy but it goes w/everything. I wonder if my Macy's has any, it's a small store & I hardly ever go there, but might stop in tomorrow.


----------



## Sandpiper

Ruby296 said:


> What a nice variety of colors! I have it in True Blue, basic navy but it goes w/everything. I wonder if my Macy's has any, it's a small store & I hardly ever go there, but might stop in tomorrow.


Macy's (formerly Marshall Field's) in Oak Brook, IL is a good-sized store so they have good selection of Kiplings. That's what got me started. Have been buying from Kipling on-line too.


----------



## corkyb

skyblue said:


> Me too, *Vet*! I am tall, with long legs. . I purchased my Tano at Nordstrom.


I did, You have a good memory Vet. I asked my brother if I could use his Nordstrom discount for the blue tano tumbleweed. He never answered me and it showed up under my Christmas tree. More recently I asked him to find me a Burberry Summer Glow LE (oops wrong thread) and he said they were gone everywhere.

I love my blue Tumbleweed. I also brougt a brown and haven't used it. I have a couple of Tano's I coud sell myself. Two are brand new unsuese. Those are some BIG bags.


----------



## Sandpiper

corkyb said:


> I love my blue Tumbleweed. I also brougt a brown and haven't used it. I have a couple of Tano's I coud sell myself. Two are brand new unsuese. Those are some BIG bags.


Yes, the Tumbleweeds are BIG and kinda heavy. I've put my Whiskey and Fog (?) away for a while, but I will use them again. Is your brown bag Whiskey or Brown Sugar. Are your other unused Tanos also Tumbleweeds?


----------



## Vet

corkyb said:


> I did, You have a good memory Vet. I asked my brother if I could use his Nordstrom discount for the blue tano tumbleweed. He never answered me and it showed up under my Christmas tree.


I need to borrow your brother


----------



## Vet

http://www.momentumhandbag.com/shop/images/1166/laura_marfil_02.jpg/

Wow! This bag looks yummy!


----------



## skyblue

*Corky*, your brother is the best!


----------



## Ruby296

Sandpiper said:


> Macy's (formerly Marshall Field's) in Oak Brook, IL is a good-sized store so they have good selection of Kiplings. That's what got me started. Have been buying from Kipling on-line too.


As I suspected my Macy's doesn't carry Kipling. Guess I'll have to buy from Zappos if I "need" another!



corkyb said:


> I did, You have a good memory Vet. I asked my brother if I could use his Nordstrom discount for the blue tano tumbleweed. He never answered me and it showed up under my Christmas tree. More recently I asked him to find me a Burberry Summer Glow LE (oops wrong thread) and he said they were gone everywhere.
> 
> I love my blue Tumbleweed. I also brougt a brown and haven't used it. I have a couple of Tano's I coud sell myself. Two are brand new unsuese. Those are some BIG bags.


Wow, Corky, your brother is awesome!


----------



## Sandpiper

Ruby296 said:


> As I suspected my Macy's doesn't carry Kipling. Guess I'll have to buy from Zappos if I "need" another!


Check out Macy's on-line too.


----------



## Ruby296

Sandpiper said:


> Check out Macy's on-line too.


Thanks, I will! I think I want a fun, summery color now!


----------



## Sandpiper

Addicted to . . . Kiplings.  Went back to Macy's on Thursday and got a Syro in color SilverGrey (very nearly same as Limestone) and a mini Alvar in my favorite neutral brown color Peppered Powder.  Yes, I am addicted.


----------



## corkyb

Sandpiper said:


> Yes, the Tumbleweeds are BIG and kinda heavy. I've put my Whiskey and Fog (?) away for a while, but I will use them again. Is your brown bag Whiskey or Brown Sugar. Are your other unused Tanos also Tumbleweeds?


My unused Tumbleweed is a dark brown. Then I have a Whiskey, I think, of some other model. It might be disco dan or something. Never been used. Then I have a beautiful brown boogie bucket bag that is a gorgeous brown metallic, lighter than the Tumbleweed. That's been used but not a great deal. That might be it for my Tumbleweeds. I have several unused Coach bags that I would love to sell also. They are on the large size, tote or satchel type bags. Never used or hardly used. I gave away a bunch of Coach and Dooney and BUrke that were never used as I just wanted to clean out my closet. That was rather stupid as they were worth quite a bit. Every designer bag I have is the real McCoy except for a Luis Vuitton that I chased around Chinatown in NYC going into basements with skeevy looking people who locked the door behind us, just to get a fake bag. I was looking for a Coach, but I bought the Luis even though I don't like his things. I have a 702 or 80s real Mccoy, oh what isw that brand...... I have the wallet to go with it. They were very popular, Gucci, maybe.

I have a one time used Saddleback DCB leather large women's tote that I should sell as it's too heavy for me.. It's so gorgeous though. I also have one of the original Large Ziptop Fossils in red with tags on it if anyone is interested.

Just a few of the things I might get rid of, mentioning here first.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> My unused Tumbleweed is a dark brown. Then I have a Whiskey, I think, of some other model. It might be disco dan or something. Never been used. Then I have a beautiful brown boogie bucket bag that is a gorgeous brown metallic, lighter than the Tumbleweed. That's been used but not a great deal. That might be it for my Tumbleweeds. I have several unused Coach bags that I would love to sell also. They are on the large size, tote or satchel type bags. Never used or hardly used. I gave away a bunch of Coach and Dooney and BUrke that were never used as I just wanted to clean out my closet. That was rather stupid as they were worth quite a bit. Every designer bag I have is the real McCoy except for a Luis Vuitton that I chased around Chinatown in NYC going into basements with skeevy looking people who locked the door behind us, just to get a fake bag. I was looking for a Coach, but I bought the Luis even though I don't like his things. I have a 702 or 80s real Mccoy, oh what isw that brand...... I have the wallet to go with it. They were very popular, Gucci, maybe.
> 
> I have a one time used Saddleback DCB leather large women's tote that I should sell as it's too heavy for me.. It's so gorgeous though. I also have one of the original Large Ziptop Fossils in red with tags on it if anyone is interested.
> 
> Just a few of the things I might get rid of, mentioning here first.


I've got quite a few Coach & Dooney & Bourke bags too....I had an LV monogram bag but I didn't like it & gave to my SIL who ended up giving it to one of her friends. I can only imagine how heavy the Saddleback tote is. I've got the large wallet & it's heavy & the leather is stiff b/c I didn't use it long enough for it to begin to soften. I've also got their iPhone pouch but that sits in a drawer too.....


----------



## Vet

*Corky*, That red Fossil bag is probably gorgeous!


----------



## skyblue

*Corky*, you should post photos of your purses and prices! I bet they'd sell like hot cakes!


----------



## Vet

Yes, I'd love to see the red Sutter!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have lightly used Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip bags in black and brown that I would be interested in selling for $40. PM me if you are interested. I can provide more pictures.


----------



## Sandpiper

It's very easy to resize photos. After you paste the IMG code into your post, do this --
t[i]he remainder of the code[/i]. It's the "width=number" that determines size of the photo.

I have black and dark brown Fossil Sutters myself. And I'm still buying Kipling styles Fairfax, Alvar, and Syro. :o


----------



## Maryann Christine

What is the easiest, safest way to sell a purse? I have a Coach leather Hampton Satchel in the "buckskin" (light tan) color that I barely used. You can see the model of purse if you google Coach F13811 in google images. It's a beautiful purse, but after a few weeks of wearing it, I realized it's just too big for the things I carry. I work from home, so don't carry as much as the bag can hold. It has a little scuff somewhere, I think (will have to double check) but other than that it's in really good shape. 

I got it in the outlet store last year. I think it's one of those MFF (made for factory outlet) purses but it's a thick, rich leather with very classic, tailored styling. It looks more classic than the shinier ones I see at the outlet sometimes. 

Anyway, it's sitting in my closet, and I am so upset with myself for spending a lot of money on a purse I barely used. However, I am too lazy to do ebay. I can't decide if I should sell it on Craig's List or have the upscale consignment shop in town sell it. The consignment shops do take a big cut! But I've never sold on Craig's List or Ebay and I'm not sure I want that hassle. Craig's List seems pretty simple, but what if someone gives you counterfeit cash?  

My husband's friend's sister sells lots of purses on ebay, I wonder I could give it to her and get a cut of the sale? But is that asking for trouble...I really don't know her that well. Hmm.


----------



## Sandpiper

I bought one item and sold one item on Craig's list.  Both transactions went very well.  I got a plastic dog crate for $20.  Met the guy few miles from home.  

I sold a TiVo box that I bought refurbed from TiVo and had used for about a year.  (I wanted to upgrade.)  I looked on Craig's List for TiVo boxes to get an idea of price I should ask.  There were tons of them -- not selling.  Mine sold for $40 which was what I asked.  But mine came with Lifetime Service on it.  I had quite a few e-mail replies wanting it.  Could have asked for more.  Tony got a good deal.  He came from Chicago out to the 'burbs and met me a block from where I live.

Craig List worked for me.  I've never sold on eBay myself, but certainly have bought there.


----------



## ayuryogini

Neo said:


>


I FINALLY purchased the bag that Winnie, owner & designer extraordinaire of Momentum handbags, posted a while back; the one that inspired her. (Thanks to Neo for the pic posted a couple pages back)

Cautionary tale, though. I originally ordered one from InStyleHandbag.com, and after six weeks of emails, calls, and no replies, had to make a claim through PayPal, and finally got my money returned to me. It was frustrating, and a little scary, but I just want to warn everyone to avoid Instylehandbag.com.

Next I ordered directly from the Lesa Wallace website, at Winnie's recommendation. It is due to arrive in 2-3 weeks, and I can hardly wait. It's the only handbag that has really interested me since I bought the plum Linda from Momentum and the grey Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal.
I thought long and hard before purchasing, since the design is a few years old, but it has a timeless quality to it, that I love. I'll let you know when it arrives.


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> I FINALLY purchased the bag that Winnie, owner & designer extraordinaire of Momentum handbags, posted a while back; the one that inspired her. (Thanks to Neo for the pic posted a couple pages back)
> 
> Cautionary tale, though. I originally ordered one from InStyleHandbag.com, and after six weeks of emails, calls, and no replies, had to make a claim through PayPal, and finally got my money returned to me. It was frustrating, and a little scary, but I just want to warn everyone to avoid Instylehandbag.com.
> 
> Next I ordered directly from the Lesa Wallace website, at Winnie's recommendation. It is due to arrive in 2-3 weeks, and I can hardly wait. It's the only handbag that has really interested me since I bought the plum Linda from Momentum and the grey Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal.
> I thought long and hard before purchasing, since the design is a few years old, but it has a timeless quality to it, that I love. I'll let you know when it arrives.


Oh I just love that bag, Ayurgini. DId it arrive yet? I never used my teal Linda from Momentum even once and wish that I had exchanged it. It's just not me, I guess. Do you use your plum often? I do love the bag you are getting. One of my best purchases ever from Momentum Handbag, though, was the plum passport. I have used it every single day since I bought it.


----------



## Trilby

I love this bag, I haven't purchased it yet, but I keep looking at it. It's on Etsy.com


----------



## drenee

I have never really cared for Coach.  But I found one I love, love, love.  
It is the Willis cross body in pink.  I have been drooling for days.  
deb


----------



## Vet

Trilby, those are cute. I love the orange!

Deb, I'll have to take a look at the Willis Crossbody. I usually go for the larger Coach bags. 

ETA
I checked out the pink Willis! It's a nice size!


----------



## Sandpiper

Trilby said:


> I love this bag, I haven't purchased it yet, but I keep looking at it. It's on Etsy.com


Looks like a good one!


----------



## drenee

I would love to see it in person.


----------



## Vet

ayuryogini said:


> I FINALLY purchased the bag that Winnie, owner & designer extraordinaire of Momentum handbags, posted a while back; the one that inspired her. (Thanks to Neo for the pic posted a couple pages back)
> 
> Cautionary tale, though. I originally ordered one from InStyleHandbag.com, and after six weeks of emails, calls, and no replies, had to make a claim through PayPal, and finally got my money returned to me. It was frustrating, and a little scary, but I just want to warn everyone to avoid Instylehandbag.com.
> 
> Next I ordered directly from the Lesa Wallace website, at Winnie's recommendation. It is due to arrive in 2-3 weeks, and I can hardly wait. It's the only handbag that has really interested me since I bought the plum Linda from Momentum and the grey Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal.
> I thought long and hard before purchasing, since the design is a few years old, but it has a timeless quality to it, that I love. I'll let you know when it arrives.


Did you get your bag yet? Is it the same color as the bag in the picture?


----------



## CaroleC

Sorry to dredge up this old thread, but I just ordered this purse from Amazon and wanted to show somebody, and remembered how much fun we had in this old thread sharing photos of purses. Anyway I love the soft color, it is big enough for my Kindle, and it even comes with a little umbrella and coin purse.  It looks soft, too, although I won't know how soft it is (or isn't) until I get it on Tuesday. It is faux leather but it is just what I wanted, although it is a little above the top of my budget at $79.


----------



## skyblue

I am so excited for you, *CaroleC*!  It is so much fun to get a new purse.

I always enjoy seeing everyone's fun finds. It looks like you found a bag with lots of organization which is always a plus for me. Please let us know how you like it when it arrives!


----------



## Jen

I'm so glad to see this thread resurrected!! Especially since I've been thinking about a new purse. I'm really close to hitting buy on this purse on Etsy, the only problem is that the whole reason I was shopping on Etsy is because I have a $50 gift card - and of course this seller doesn't accept gift cards. Which makes no sense to me!!










I like yours a lot *CaroleC*!!! Obviously I like the color , and I LOVE tons of pockets.


----------



## CaroleC

Jen, that is a beautiful purse! It looks like it would hold a lot, too. If you buy it without the gift card, well, there are always other things you can get with your gift card later. 

Thanks, everyone. I can't wait to get my new purse. Tracking the shipment, I see it is in town but not out for delivery yet, so I think I will get it tomorrow.


----------



## Cuechick

I just got this purse at TJ Max... DKNY, originally 298.00 It was 99.00. I love that the inside has 3 distinct sections... 
I don't know about y'all but I am almost as picky about the inside as I am the out... 

Oh, I also have a pinterest board some of you may enjoy called "Purse Porn"! http://pinterest.com/piewacketblog/purse-porn/


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, if we (etsy sellers) don't accept direct checkout, aka credit cards in addition to Paypal, then we can't accept gift cards. You might try messaging her and ask if she would consider accepting it. It's a matter of clicking a button. I love the purse!  oh, and link please!? 

*Cuechick*, I've looked at that bag a few times at my TJMaxx. I like it a lot!


----------



## corkyb

Cuechick said:


> I just got this purse at TJ Max... DKNY, originally 298.00 It was 99.00. I love that the inside has 3 distinct sections...
> I don't know about y'all but I am almost as picky about the inside as I am the out...
> 
> Oh, I also have a pinterest board some of you may enjoy called "Purse Porn"! http://pinterest.com/piewacketblog/purse-porn/


I am running, not walking to TJ Maxx. Damn I knew I should have stopped in there this weekend. Love that DKNY purse.

OK< who quoted this entire thread?? LOL.


----------



## hudsonam

I just got this Dooney bag on eBay for $135. I can't wait. I love Dooney, and I sold a similar bag to this one years ago and always kind of regretted it. I think the color (I got black) will work well year round with the mixture of light and dark. I've been dying for another D&B and haven't seen one I really liked in ages. Except the $400-ish ones and that's too rich for my blood. 

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=55808


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> *Jen*, if we (etsy sellers) don't accept direct checkout, aka credit cards in addition to Paypal, then we can't accept gift cards. You might try messaging her and ask if she would consider accepting it. It's a matter of clicking a button. I love the purse!  oh, and link please!?
> 
> *Cuechick*, I've looked at that bag a few times at my TJMaxx. I like it a lot!


That's good to know *hudsonam*, I may do that!! Though it really isn't that hard to spend $50 on Etsy either !! I already have a few things I'm deciding between. That gives me the excuse to buy the purse AND something else  !! 
Here is a link to her shop - 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/NewBag?ref=seller_info_count
She has SO many great bags.

LOVE that DKNY bag *Cuechick*!! And oooooh, your Pinterests page really IS purse porn!!!!


----------



## Jen

Annnnnd now I'm half convinced I want this one too.


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, I would be careful with that shop. Did you see their feedback?


----------



## Jen

I saw that they take awhile to ship, and come from China so that's sort of expected - but they actually mention that in each listing.  At least most seem satisfied with the actual product once it got there.  Did I miss something else?


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I saw that they take awhile to ship, and come from China so that's sort of expected - but they actually mention that in each listing. At least most seem satisfied with the actual product once it got there. Did I miss something else?


Oh maybe not. I just looked at the rating and peeked at the number of negatives and neutrals.


----------



## Jen

I always take reviews with a grain of salt, like people giving a book a bad review because they don't like the kindle price. That always seriously irritates me! If a seller tells you it takes 2-5 weeks right there in the shipping information and you give a bad review because it took 5 weeks.....well then you're just a jerk  !! You're right though, first glance and I freaked out too. It seemed the only negative thing people said was how long it took and that tracking didn't work, most said the quality was fantastic. It's a good thing I'm not in a purse emergency  !!!! Though I am one impatient person, so that's something to consider........

I still haven't decided. As we all know, half the fun in buying a purse is shopping for one! I may hit TJ Maxx sometime and see if they have that DKNY purse in person, *Cuechick* has intrigued me with mentioning several sections!


----------



## CaroleC

Wow, looks like some of you have bought or are thinking about some fabulous purses today! 



CaroleC said:


> Sorry to dredge up this old thread, but I just ordered this purse from Amazon and wanted to show somebody, and remembered how much fun we had in this old thread sharing photos of purses. Anyway I love the soft color, it is big enough for my Kindle, and it even comes with a little umbrella and coin purse.  It looks soft, too, although I won't know how soft it is (or isn't) until I get it on Tuesday. It is faux leather but it is just what I wanted, although it is a little above the top of my budget at $79.


I got my purse from Amazon today. It has even more compartments than I expected - - 7 zippered compartments on the outside, and several zippered and unzippered or even snapped compartments on the inside. The compartments on the ends are just the right size for my iPhone, but when I pull it out the lining seems to follow so I'll think about where I want to put it. I love having all the organization! The lining is a beautiful, bright fabric. The disadvantage is that it is a little heavier than I expected. I was afraid of that. Maybe if I use it for a week I will get used to it, but right now it seems like it would "drag me down" if I wore it shopping at a mall or a big box store. I took it out to eat today, though, and to the grocery store, and it didn't seem too bad. The strap is twice as long as it needs to be , but can be doubled up so it can be made short enough. Still, it is very thick and wide, so with it doubled this way a lot of the weight comes from the strap, believe it or not. The color of the purse is similar to the photo, but very very slightly less pink and slightly more yellow, which makes it more of a true sand color. The texture is like a rich, thick leather, and not a soft suede-like texture but still very nice.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok ladies, I'm looking for a new travel purse for a trip to London in May. I need crossbody, easy to clean, compartments, compartments, compartments, and something that isn't so expensive that I'm afraid it'll get messed up.

I'm looking at this one on amazon/ebags in either sandstone or expresso, anyone have one by chance?


----------



## hudsonam

*Cmg*, I have and love the Overland Donner. I've had a couple of them over the years. The most recent one started to leave a mark on my shirts from the strap, but I don't know if I got something on the strap or if it's just the material rubbing. Anyway, it has awesome organization, side pockets that are perfect for holding a water bottle or anything you want to grab quickly. It's a great bag. Have a wonderful trip!

http://www.amazon.com/Overland-Equipment-594-Donner-Bag/dp/B0038KY1DG


----------



## cmg.sweet

Will have to look at that one hudsonam.  Thanks!


----------



## Jane917

cmg.sweet said:


> Ok ladies, I'm looking for a new travel purse for a trip to London in May. I need crossbody, easy to clean, compartments, compartments, compartments, and something that isn't so expensive that I'm afraid it'll get messed up.
> 
> I'm looking at this one on amazon/ebags in either sandstone or expresso, anyone have one by chance?


I am a fan of Bagglini for travel.


----------



## Vet

CaroleC said:


> Sorry to dredge up this old thread, but I just ordered this purse from Amazon and wanted to show somebody, and remembered how much fun we had in this old thread sharing photos of purses. Anyway I love the soft color, it is big enough for my Kindle, and it even comes with a little umbrella and coin purse.  It looks soft, too, although I won't know how soft it is (or isn't) until I get it on Tuesday. It is faux leather but it is just what I wanted, although it is a little above the top of my budget at $79.


This bag reminds me of the Fossil bag that stated this thread. I like it!


----------



## ayuryogini

Vet said:


> Did you get your bag yet? Is it the same color as the bag in the picture?


I FINALLY got it after Christmas!! In all honesty, I had forgotten I ordered it. I am not happy with it. The leather is pretty flimsy, and the zipper opening is so small it's unusable to me. I'm trying to return it, but I'm not getting much co-operation from them (yet).

However, I did just get this one(Rebecca Minkoff Cupid in purple, what else?) last week. I was innocently walking through the handbag dept. at Nordstrom and it just about jumped into my arms. I am in love with it.


----------



## skyblue

ayuryogini said:


> I FINALLY got it after Christmas!! In all honesty, I had forgotten I ordered it. I am not happy with it. The leather is pretty flimsy, and the zipper opening is so small it's unusable to me. I'm trying to return it, but I'm not getting much co-operation from them (yet).
> 
> However, I did just get this one(Rebecca Minkoff Cupid in purple, what else?) last week. I was innocently walking through the handbag dept. at Nordstrom and it just about jumped into my arms. I am in love with it.


A most common occurrence!!   . Lovely bag! Enjoy!!


----------



## Vet

I love that bag! It's a beautiful color! The measurements are perfect.


----------



## Vet

Love the review!


----------



## Vicki G.

I see the Crazy Insane Purse Thread is still going!!  To this I would like to add that I have the original Fossil Sutter Large Zip-Top in black for sale.  It's been in the top of my closet since shortly after the days of this thread, only been used for MAYBE 2 weeks and it's like new.  If anyone is interested, please let me know.  I was thinking of $100, the original price was $195, I think.  

Off to see how to post a picture.  I've totally forgotten how.


----------



## Vicki G.

Yay!! I did it.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

KBoards has a crazy insane purse thread? How did I not know this


----------



## drenee

I bought a Coach this week.  It's still in my closet in the wrapping.  I have never had one before.  I got a really really good deal.  I caught a 65% off sale.  
deb


----------



## Tam

I love Coach purses - but will never forget a few years ago, the summer after my son graduated from high school, my husband took him and 4 of his friends on a road trip to Pittsburgh to see the sights. They stayed the weekend with my in-laws and rode the Incline, walked around Pitt, into the Cathedral of Learning, Andy Warhol Museum, etc. They also went to Station Square to shop and one of the girls ended up buying a $399 Coach purse. She convinced her boyfriend it would be a good birthday present. However, he did not have enough money with him and ended up borrowing from the other kids to buy it. My husband tried to talk her into waiting till the next day when they would be at the outlet mall, and look in the Coach Outlet. Her answer - "I do NOT want a cheap knockoff!" That night she cleaned out her old purse (another Coach) and stuffed it into the trash can. After they left my sister-in-law rescued it from the trash, spot cleaned it, and used it!


----------



## drenee

Wow.  I cannot imagine a teenager getting a purse that expensive.  I paid 80.00 for mine and I am freaking out.  I pity her parents and ultimately her husband.  
And I did get mine at the Coach outlet in little Washington. 
deb


----------



## Not Here Anymore

That's crazy, Tam! Although, I did know someone who wouldn't buy something (clothes, shoes, etc) unless it was at least $50--otherwise she thought it was too "cheap." 

We didn't shop together much!


----------



## KindleGirl

drenee said:


> I bought a Coach this week. It's still in my closet in the wrapping. I have never had one before. I got a really really good deal. I caught a 65% off sale.
> deb


I bought a couple of Coach goodies this week too at the 65% off sale online. Cannot imagine what teenager has that kind of money to spend on a purse, but then I guess she didn't....she had the boyfriend buy it.


----------



## Tam

Yep - she got the boyfriend to buy it and I heard later that his parents were none too happy about it. None of their families had that kind of money and they were both working part-time jobs in a grocery store to save for college expenses. My kids are too frugal for that kind of stuff and my son in particular was horrified - but felt the pressure to lend the money. His friend got the money out of his savings to pay everyone back. The two kids have since finished college and gotten married - hope they have learned to live within their means better or they will be in trouble! I am glad I wasn't along for that trip - I would have had a very hard time keeping my mouth shut about that purchase. As it was, my mother-in-law apparently gave her quite a hard time about it after they came home for the evening. Especially for assertion that the Coach Outlet was full of "knock-offs" - she told her she had a lot to learn in life. Probably stepped over the line a little but grandmas can get away with that! I was just glad my kids never pulled a trick like that!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have bought several Coach bags from the online outlet (available by invitation only, for some reason).  They are genuine and can be returned to the brick and mortar store.  I've never paid over about $125.


----------



## Cuechick

I know this is now a purse thread... but one of my good friends & clients is giving away one of her beautiful silk scarves ($142 retail!) on my blog for Mother's Day! All you have to do is comment with one of your fav memories of your Mom! You have till Sunday midnight west coast time to enter. More details here:
http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2013/5/8/one-size-fits-all.html


----------



## mom2karen

I need some help from the experts.... We're going to NY at the end of the month and I can't use my regular small backpack type purse (won't work under jacket). I need it to hold my $69 Kindle, 4 travel tubes of lotions/ointments, a phone, a few snack bars, keys, and still have a bit of room left. Needs to be super light. I got the Syro Kippling http://www.ebags.com/product/kipling/syro/210613?productid=10267824 and my shoulder is hurting when I wear it (I may have too much stuff it in since it has extra room, or it might be the strap). I'm looking at the Bagallini Everyday Bag http://www.ebags.com/product/baggallini/everyday-bagg/143934?productid=10001510&cartItemId=5 and e0bags Piazza day bag http://www.ebags.com/product/ebags/piazza-day-bag/94553?productid=10118543&cartItemId=4. Anyone have these and can tell me if the kindle will fit and still have room for other things?


----------



## Sandpiper

I got a weakness for . . . . That's nothing new. Sometimes I'm wanting leather and sometimes Kipling-type. Sometimes big and sometimes small. So after having a Fossil big leather bag for a while and not using, I returned it to the store with no intentions . . . . I did. I bought this Liebeskind bag in color stone (taupe) which Amazon doesn't sell. It's smallish but still big enough for carrying basics and big enough to comfortably carry Kindle.  Price in store / normal price is $148. I used it right away and liked it. Maybe I want black too? So went back to the store and got it in black. (I like the store -- they have interest-free charge account.) When I got home with it, looked on Zappos (owned by Amazon). Didn't have that bag at all. So looked on Amazon. $87.27!   I ordered it. Just back from returning bag at store.


----------



## Lilith

I love that bag, Sandpiper.  Good catch to find it for less.
What is it like inside?  Amazon did't have any pictures of it open.  
I really like the gray color . . . .
Thanks for your post.  Good handbags are so hard to find . . . . those on this thread will know what I mean.  
Lilith


----------



## Sandpiper

The interior is just shades of gray snakeskin print cotton fabric.  NO slip or zipper pockets.  Just three zippers on the outside top that open to three same-size compartments.  I like it.


----------



## Cheryl M.

I had no idea this thread existed! Woo hoo! I'm a huge Kate Spade fan. I waited several years to buy this bag, looking for a good deal and all. Finally got it a few months ago, and I'm STILL excited about it! 


__
http://instagr.am/p/jPn7BjNTtn%2F/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlewis78

I have rediscovered my turquoise large Longchamps Pliage tote. The black one I had started to disintegrate a few years ago (after about 7 years' use). I bought the turquoise one at a sale at a Longchamps store years ago but didn't use it much, since I used mostly black.

This went particularly well with my new Vera Bradley large duffel in midnight blues for my 4-day Atlanta trip last Thursday. Bought the VB bag last week for a buy-it-now price on ebay. Almost didn't get it in time, because the post office put it as delivered in tracking when it hadn't been delivered. I picked it up at the post office day before my trip. Carried on both bags. Had not traveled by air for 7 years and am always surprised at what big bags they allow for carry on. There is a bin at the gate that the bag is supposed to fit into, but Delta did not use it.

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Colors/Midnight-Blues/Large-Duffel/154786/defaultColorVariantId/178489/pc/1090/c/0/sc/1183/p/154786.uts


----------



## Sandpiper

OH OH!  Lately I've gotten into Frye bags??!!  Artisan Fold Over and Hobo and Melissa Satchel.  Melissa Satchel is in slate color.  Interesting.  Sorta looks dark grey.  Sorta looks very dark brown.  Quick glance you might think it's black.  Kinda scuffed looking leather.  I like it very much.  Unlike most Fryes, hardware is nickel - not brass.  And I have a pair of Frye boots from a few years ago.


----------



## Jane917

Time to bring this thread back to the first page! Every once in a while I go through a bag phase. My latest phase is a re-visit to Dooney and Bourke. I have the first two D&B bags I bought, both over 25 years old. Then I went through other bag phases, but recently re-woke to D&B. I had not realized (or paid any attention to) how much the line changed. They added pockets inside and out (thankfully....25 years ago we did not carry cell phones), and have a variety of leathers and fabrics. I never was much for their fabrics with the DB stamped all over, but I found a couple of pebble leather bags at I Love Dooney (the Dooney online outlet) that I really like and got two bags for less than the cost of one regularly priced bags. The last thing I need is another bag, but I am a happy camper!

__
https://flic.kr/p/qZCAVh
qH8xvm[/MEDIA]

__
https://flic.kr/p/qH8xvm
 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]jgrosfield, on Flickr


----------



## Sandpiper

Jane917 said:


> The last thing I need is another bag, but I am a happy camper!


  Same here.


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> Time to bring this thread back to the first page! Every once in a while I go through a bag phase. My latest phase is a re-visit to Dooney and Bourke. I have the first two D&B bags I bought, both over 25 years old. Then I went through other bag phases, but recently re-woke to D&B. I had not realized (or paid any attention to) how much the line changed. They added pockets inside and out (thankfully....25 years ago we did not carry cell phones), and have a variety of leathers and fabrics. I never was much for their fabrics with the DB stamped all over, but I found a couple of pebble leather bags at I Love Dooney (the Dooney online outlet) that I really like and got two bags for less than the cost of one regularly priced bags. The last thing I need is another bag, but I am a happy camper!
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qZCAVh
> qH8xvm[/MEDIA]
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qH8xvm
> by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]jgrosfield, on Flickr


My tastes have evolved over the years, as well as my requirements. I still have my vintage Dooneys, but I miss the cell phone pockets. I really prefer leather, but they can be heavy when fully loaded.

Thanks for reviving the handbag thread, *Jane*!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just watched a David Zyla video of one of his live talks and he said a very good investment was a purse in your darkest hair color because it would always go with you. I had already been lusting over this bag in the gray color and he is definitely enabling me!!!

http://www.dillards.com/product/Dooney-Bourke-Ostrich-Zip-Zip-Satchel_301_-1_301_504342430


----------



## Sandpiper

I like.    I'm not too much into basic black purses, but I like gray.  Have a few in gray.  Couple months ago I got a good (meaning kinda $   ) Frye satchel.  It's a VERY DARK gray.  In some light it looks black.  And in some light it even looks like it could be a very dark brown.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I just watched a David Zyla video of one of his live talks and he said a very good investment was a purse in your darkest hair color because it would always go with you. I had already been lusting over this bag in the gray color and he is definitely enabling me!!!
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Dooney-Bourke-Ostrich-Zip-Zip-Satchel_301_-1_301_504342430


Happy to enable, *SN*! That's a beauty! 



Sandpiper said:


> I like.  I'm not too much into basic black purses, but I like gray. Have a few in gray. Couple months ago I got a good (meaning kinda $  ) Frye satchel. It's a VERY DARK gray. In some light it looks black. And in some light it even looks like it could be a very dark brown.


I love *Frye*! Beautiful bags and boots! Which style did you choose, *Sandpiper*?


----------



## Sandpiper

*skyblue*, I got the Melissa satchel in slate. On-line the fringed Heidi crossbody caught my eye. When I saw it in the store -- not so much.


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> *skyblue*, I got the Melissa satchel in slate. On-line the fringed Heidi crossbody caught my eye. When I saw it in the store -- not so much.


Sweet bag!


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> I just watched a David Zyla video of one of his live talks and he said a very good investment was a purse in your darkest hair color because it would always go with you. I had already been lusting over this bag in the gray color and he is definitely enabling me!!!
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Dooney-Bourke-Ostrich-Zip-Zip-Satchel_301_-1_301_504342430


Wouldn't you know, SN, that I am a Dooney and Bourke fan too. Before you buy, check out ilovedooney.com. They are a DB online store that has some incredible prices. They also post on Amazon and eBay. The prices can vary between the three sites for the same bag. I have purchased 2 bags from ilovedooney. Delivery is slow but the product is as described. QVC also sells DB, but some have complained about the condition of the bags when they arrived. However, there are also lots of success stories from QVC, and the easy payment plan is a plus. There is a Dooney and Bourke forum on The Purse Forum.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you, Jane.  I always forget about that so I will check it out.


----------



## Sandpiper

This thread needs to be revived!   I'm still addicted to bags.

HELP! Now I have developed a "thing" for Frye bags. Bags are beautiful, but are $$. Two stores in the area have them. Few days ago I bought a Melissa Hobo. Love it, except it's a little bigger than I usually carry. Definitely room for itty bitty Oasis and a lot more. (Hey, K1 would have fit easily.) Holes punched in the crossbody strap are good. Don't need more to make strap a better length for me. Usually I don't like snap / magnet closure, but I do on this bag. I like the single carry / shoulder strap as opposed to usual double. All five-star reviews except for a couple that weren't exactly re bag itself. I got it in cognac.



Keep it or not? What do I do?


----------



## Jane917

Sandpiper said:


> This thread needs to be revived!   I'm still addicted to bags.
> 
> HELP! Now I have developed a "thing" for Frye bags. Bags are beautiful, but are $$. Two stores in the area have them. Few days ago I bought a Melissa Hobo. Love it, except it's a little bigger than I usually carry. Definitely room for itty bitty Oasis and a lot more. (Hey, K1 would have fit easily.) Holes punched in the crossbody strap are good. Don't need more to make strap a better length for me. Usually I don't like snap / magnet closure, but I do on this bag. I like the single carry / shoulder strap as opposed to usual double. All five-star reviews except for a couple that weren't exactly re bag itself. I got it in cognac.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it or not? What do I do?


Have you made a decision? If you really like it, will use it, the price was right, etc. I say keep it. I would love to have a pair of Frye boots, but they are too wide for my narrow feet. My most recent bag purchase was this Sak bag:



I got it at Costco for $35, almost half the price of Amazon, and 1/3 the price at Zappos. It is working out well as my summer bag.


----------



## Sandpiper

My addiction is bad . . . .  Was ready to return the Frye bag a couple days ago. I still have it. Will probably keep it. I noticed that Sak bag you posted. It's being delivered this morning from Amazon. The number of purses / bags I have is ridiculous.  Leather and Kipling bags which I like a lot too. So many neat pockets and compartments in them.

*ETA:* Delivered. I love it.  Didn't pay full price for it. More than $35 though. Did you notice the handles / straps are removable? Why would you want to? Nothing to replace them. Would look odd as a clutch.


----------



## Jane917

Sandpiper said:


> My addiction is bad . . . .  Was ready to return the Frye bag a couple days ago. I still have it. Will probably keep it. I noticed that Sak bag you posted. It's being delivered this morning from Amazon. The number of purses / bags I have is ridiculous.  Leather and Kipling bags which I like a lot too. So many neat pockets and compartments in them.
> 
> *ETA:* Delivered. I love it.  Didn't pay full price for it. More than $35 though. Did you notice the handles / straps are removable? Why would you want to? Nothing to replace them. Would look odd as a clutch.


Which color Sak did you get? I did not notice that handles/straps were removable until I read your post. I think it is a design feature, not a function feature.


----------



## Sandpiper

Jane917 said:


> Which color Sak did you get? I did not notice that handles/straps were removable until I read your post. I think it is a design feature, not a function feature.


I got the one pictured -- sand stripes. Feature, not function? I don't understand. Why make them removable if there's no reason to?


----------



## Jane917

Sandpiper said:


> I got the one pictured -- sand stripes. Feature, not function? I don't understand. Why make them removable if there's no reason to?
> [/quot
> 
> 
> Sandpiper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the one pictured -- sand stripes. Feature, not function? I don't understand. Why make them removable if there's no reason to?
> 
> 
> 
> For no other reason that it looks nice.
Click to expand...


----------

